# Kronos's d20 Stuff



## kronos182 (Jan 2, 2016)

Well.. with the shutting down of the WotC forums, need a place to share all my d20 stuff. Everything I made are designed for d20 Modern and its expansions (Urban Arcana, Future, etc.) but will generally work with any d20 system. Use it as you want, any comments, suggestions or even requests are welcome. If you use it and post it on other sites, just give credit. I've created stuff for macroasalazarm's Coreline if you want an idea of some stuff not posted in this thread.
So enjoy or complain.

This first post will be a table of contents mostly to allow easier searching for items. Items will be sorted by fictional company, item type, magic, psionics, creatures, feats, skills and optional rules and anything else I've created.
Any pictures added to posts belong to their respective owners that I'm just borrowing. I don't own any of them.


Page #Weapon & 
AccessoriesArmour & 
AccessoriesMech & 
EquipMisc EquipmentLifeformRobot & 
AccessoriesCyberneticVehicle & 
EquipStarship & 
Equip1
Fire Drake PAGorilla

WyrmDragon Breath Flamethrower



Rabbit PA


AR32 CheetahDragon Breath Plasmathrower



Cobra PA


Bear Assault Unit




Fire Ant Helmet


Personal Companion












2CW1CAS1CM1CWPG1
Warden

CW4 Sonic Missile
CW2
Kinetic AccumulatorGEP RePS
Riding Robots

CW5 Sonic Mine
CW3
Repulsion SystemGEP RePP





CW4P
Lightning Gun






CW5P
Shock Defense






Colt Rhino Plasma Rifle








Phoenix








Colt 2011








M5011








Big Bore 1








Big Bore 5








Big Bore 6








EIPP Weapons








Super 5 Shotgun








Officer's ACP 3








GEWS328A3








GE Smasher Ion Rifle








GE Stinger








Shocker Series








Plasma Explosive Rounds








CS1








CS2

















3GEPB 01GEA101A2 Mantis Helmet
Gate Crasher
Legion



GEPB02GEA200A1


Gunner Defense Robot



GEPB03GEA300A3


Magmacore



GEPB05



ASP



GEWS432C1 Sprayer








GEW435B2 Pellet Shooter








Acid Munitions








Acid Fog Grenades








Acid Rain Missile








GEWS501A1








GEWS4402A1 Storm








GEWS520B1 Triple Iron








GEWS6013A1 Stopper








Aggressor Plas-weapon








Plas-Gauntlet








Incinerator








Viper Personal Defense Weapon








King Viper








Triple-Threat








Augmented Energy Packs








Ballista








Weapon Pods








Thudder








Heavy Thudder








Catapult








Trebuchet

















4H & K Screamer G89

Anti Dominance Goggles


XCL3452

HK 101LS





Bull

HK 102LPR





Quillback

H&K FP7A4








Stake Shotgun Rounds








Ignis Gladius








HK MG725








MP655 Rattler








H&K 210LS








MP311








HCP399








MG834








AO35B








HP LR100








LR101UV








PD200








PD250








HP LCP1100








HP LRC2100








HP 340PP








HP 410PP








HP Ruby Series








MLR410








XCLP3401








HP HILR541








MLR510

















5LTB L1
LTB M1Chirp
LTB RB1
Outrider

LTB L2
LTB M2Free Breather


JebLight Tank

LTB RG1
Fox LTB M3Fuel Bacteria



Recon Vehicle

LTB RG2





Sherman 2

LTB LC1





LTB BMP-3A

LTB ATL1





LTB Badger APC

LTB ATL2





Thermal Armour

LTB MP1


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 2, 2016)

A.N.I.M.L.
A.N.I.M.L. is a company that develops animal themed equipment, robots, armour, mechs and vehicles. No one is quite sure who controls A.N.I.M.L., or where their headquarters are located, or why animal themed equipment, but the popularity and quality of their systems is proof enough that A.N.I.M.L. is here to stay for awhile.

A.N.I.M.L. Fire Drake PA

A.N.I.M.L.'s first attempt at power armour is the Fire Drake. Although not a full blown power armour, instead making use of micro assist systems, which helps keep costs down, and learning curve also a minimum. The fire breather has a sleek and aggressive design, with helmet modeled after predatory lizards, or as some people say, like a dragon's head, with the user looking out the dragon's eyes and the snout protruding somewhat from the front and a few frills on the side about where the ears are angling back. It is fully sealed with an integrated air supply to fight against airborne dangers, and when seals, over pressures as part of its NBC protection. In keeping with its namesake, the fire breather comes with some plasma weaponry. The mouth of the dragon's helmet contains a plasma flamethrower. On the user's off arm, at the user's choice, a plasma weapon is mounted, and the gauntlets mount retractable high frequency claws on the fingers. The boots also contain retractable claws, but they are not powered and are used for aiding in climbing. The onboard power systems has enough power to keep the armour and weapons fully functional for 10 hours before needing to shut down to recharge.

A.N.I.M.L Fire Drake (PL6/7)
Type: Powered, Micro-Assist, Tactical
Equipment Bonus: +6
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Strength Bonus: +2
Max Dex Bonus: +3
Armor Penalty: -4
Speed (30ft): 40ft
Weight: 35 lb.
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories:
Heads Up Display (HUD), projected on visor with voice activation and attachable keypad. Nanobeacon that tracks the wearer’s position and maps it on the HUD as well as command center computers. HUD Sensor-link with a Motion Sensor. HUD Ammunition Tracker with primary weapon.  HUD Targeting system with primary weapon, environmentally sealed with helmet air filters to prevent gas attacks, NBC shielding, has one hour of oxygen stored, blackout goggles.
Integrated weapons plasma flamethrower, plasma blaster, HF claws
Bonuses: +1 to attack with primary weapon, 60 ft darkvision, +4 to Fort saves against radiation and airborne attacks, +4 to climb checks.

Weapons
Plasma flamethrower 3d10, fire, 5 ft wide 20 ft long line, Reflex DC 17, unlimited payload
Plasma blaster 3d8, 20 x2, fire, 50 ft, unlimited payload
HF claws x2 2d4, 20 x2, slashing, melee




A.N.I.M.L. Rabbit Power Armour

The rabbit is a fast scout micro-assisted power armour released by A.N.I.M.L. It is lightly armoured to keep weight down to allow for higher speeds and manoeuvrability, with enhanced sensors to gather intelligence. Unlike most power armour, the rabbit has the greatest power assist systems built into the legs for greater speed, stability and manoeuvrability, especially in rough terrain just like its namesake. Although lightly armoured, the rabbit does have several defensive measures, coupled with its high speed make it a difficult target to hit. The armour looks kind of like a man sized rabbit. The legs are reinforced and the boots are wider and slightly longer than normal for greater stability, with four toes to provide better grip. The helmet has two short rabbit like ears on the top which enhance the range of the sensors. The face plate is opaque one way armoured transparent aluminum, which is able to lift up to allow the user to see with his own eyes. Some users have been known to paint various designs on the face plate, including skulls to smiley faces. 

A.N.I.M.L. Rabbit Armour (PL6 Armour Proficiency (Powered))
Type: Powered, Light Micro-assit
Equipment Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Strength Bonus: +2
Max Dex Bonus: +3
Armor Penalty: -2
Speed (30ft): 50
Weight: 20 lb
Purchase DC: 27 
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Heads Up Display (HUD), Nanobeacon, HUD Sensor-link with a Motion Sensor, HUD Ammunition Tracker with primary weapon, HUD Targeting system with primary weapon, Environmentally sealed with helmet air filters to prevent gas attacks, danger avoidance system, distortion field, integrated blackout goggles, wrist-comp tied to HUD and sensors, satellite datalink, GPS, military radio, audio/visual and sensor recorders, large capacity data storage. Has utility webbing for holding weapons and other equipment, stealth design.
Notes: Batteries provide 14 hours of continuous use before needing recharging. Has 1 hour oxygen supply, provides +4 bonus to Fort saves against airborne toxins and radiation, +5 equipment bonus to Jump checks, which are not limited to user's height. Reduce range penalties for Spot, Search and Listen checks by half, motion sensor range is doubled to 200 ft. Grants +4 equipment bonus to Reflex saves and +2 to Tumble checks. Distortion fields provides 20% miss chance when activated, darkvision 120 ft. All data recorded by the sensors, radio, cameras are recorded up to 120 hours. Provides +4 bonus to Hide and Move Silently checks, reduces thermal signature to that of background temperatures, rendering nearly invisible to thermal sensors (suffer -5 penalty).


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 2, 2016)

A.N.I.M.L Wyrm (PL6/7)

Wyrms are large combat robots designed after mythical large flightless dragons. Wyrms look like large 20 ft long bodied, armoured reptiles, large claws and powerful jaws. Usually designed with frills or spines on the head and neck. All wyrms have several standard built in weapons, with some models have a few different internal weapons, and most also have external weapons which differ between models. 
Wyrm droids are built as heavy shock or assault units. Some have other purposes such as anti-infantry, bunker busters or more support roles.  All wyrms are based on the same base model, then either adding customizations or variant model.

Wyrm Base Model (PL6/7)
Type: Construct
CR: 5
Size: Huge
Hit Points:  8d10 +40 (76)
Init: +3
Speed: 50 ft
Defense: 19 (+8 equipment, +3 dex, -2 size)
Hardness: 
BAB/Grp: +10 +5/+15
Attack: +19 melee jaw 2d8+9 piercing, +15 melee 2 claws 1d8+4 slashing
FS/Reach: 15 ft/ 10 ft
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft, Energy Resistance acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, fire 10
Special Attacks: 
Saves: Fort +6, Reflex +9, Will +6
Abilities: Str 28, Dex 15, Con -, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 5
Skills: Balance +7, Climb +13, Escape Artist +5, Hide +7, Intimidate +4, Knowledge (Tactics) +4, Listen +4, Move Silently +4, Navigate +10, Search +4, Spot +4, Tumble +7
Feats: Personal Weapons Proficiency, Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack, Power Attack, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, 3 open feats for user choice, 
Frame: Biodroid
Locomotion: Legs (Multiple Quadruped)
Superstructure: 
Manipulators: Enhanced Jaws, claws x2
Armour: Duralloy
Sensors: Class IV
Skill Software: Skill Net (Balance +4, Climb +4, Hide +4, Intimidate +4), Skill Net (Knowledge (Tactics) +4, Listen +4, Move Silently +4, Search +4), Skill Progit (Spot +4), Skill Progit (Tumble +4)
Feat Software: Feat Net (Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack, Power Attack), Feat Net (Advanced Firearms Proficiency plus 3 of user choice)
Accessories: AV Recorder, AV Transmitter, Survivor Array, Gimbaled Joints, Universal Weapon Mounts x4, Oracle Targeting System Mk2, Military Affinity programing (Knowledge tactics, Personal weapons proficiency), Enhanced Jaws, Feat Net x2,
PDC:  35 (Res +2)

The base model wyrm is fairly simple as far as wyrms go, armed with it's teeth and claws, and four weapon mounts available, situated at one at each shoulder and two on the back. The programming is left open to easily be changed depending on the weapons the client installs into the weapon mounts. Basic wyrms are excellent anti personnel units and can easily take on lightly armoured vehicles, usually charging them, in an attempt to knock them over then ripping into them with their jaws and for claws. The front legs have feet designed with opposable thumbs so they can be used to pick up, hold and manipulate objects, but suffer the normal penalties that claw manipulators suffer. This does allow wyrms to aid in support roles.
The universal weapon mounts will easily mount any personal weapon or light vehicle weapon, such as .50 cal machineguns, light laser cannons, up to weapons of large size, or the two back mounts can be combined to support a weapon of huge or gargantuan size, but ammunition dependant weapons will have a limited payload. In theory one could mount a BMP-2 30mm cannon, but would be limited to around 50 rounds or so.



Fire Wyrm
Fire wyrms look like basic wyrms except for the mounted weapons, armour is designed to look like red scales, and two small frills on the side of the head with a pair of curved back horns on the top. The fire wyrm is a part anti personnel part weapon of terror. Armed rapid fire weapons, enhanced protection, speed and of course, a breathe weapon to give it its name. Fire wyrms are programmed like attack dogs, seeking out troops and driving them out of hiding places and destroying them with its plasma flamethrower. The dual laser turret is excellent for keeping infantry pinned down or protecting its rear and flanks, while using the plasma blaster on other targets, and the mini grenade launcher can be used for when it encounters light armour. A favourite tactic of the fire wyrm is charging into combat, using its ranged weapons as it closes, then using its plasma flamethrower against the largest grouping of infantry, then using its jaws and claws against anything foolish enough to get close to it. Against vehicles and fortifications, it's been known for fire wyrms to tear open doors or hatches and releasing gouts of plasma flame, where people inside have less room to dodge.
Make the following changes to the basic wyrm to turn it into a fire wyrm:
Increase Hit dice by 2 die, BAB by +1, Saves by +1, Dex increased by +4 (to 19), Speed to 60 ft
Add Dual laser turret to back. 5d8, 20, fire, S/A, 100 ft, unlimited box
Add mini grenade launcher to left shoulder mount, damage varies by grenade, varies by grenade, type varies, S/A, 80 ft, 100 box, variable ammunition gadget, usually mix of smoke, explosive, fragmentation grenades.
Add plasma weapon to right shoulder mount, 3d10, 20, fire, 80 ft, S/A, unlimited box
Add plasma flamethrower to mouth, 3d6 fire, 60 ft cone, Reflex DC 20, usable once every 1d4 rounds.
Energy Resistance Coat, increase fire resistance to 20
Add Exotic Weapon Proficiency (mini grenade launcher), Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Feat Progit Shot on the Run
Increase PDC to 39.

  
New Equipment
Enhanced Jaws (PL6)
Enhanced jaws are more powerful and larger than previous jaw systems for robots, allowing the jaws to deal greater damage than before. Increase jaw damage by 1 die
Damage: Lethal piercing
Purchase DC: 12 + one-quarter the base purchase DC of the robot's frame

Enhanced Actuators
Enhanced actuators replace the normal actuators and drive systems in legs to grant better speed. Enhanced actuators increase the maximum base speed for a type of locomotion by double the base speed. For example for multiple legs with a base of 30 ft, enhanced actuators grants a max speed of 90 ft.
Benefit: Increases mode of locomotion to double base speed.
Purchase DC: 21



Night Shade Wyrm
The night shade is the stealth form of the wyrm, program for quiet approach, then releasing quick devastation upon its target before fading back into the shadows. Its core programming model was based on several predatory reptiles and wild felines to maximize its attack style. Installed is the best stealth systems available, including radar absorbing materials, thermal and audio dampeners, rubber padding on the feet. The night shade has a very sleek body, covered
Make the following changes to the base wyrm:
Add Optical Camouflage (adds +8 to hide when activated), increase balance, climb, hide and move silently checks by +4 ranks
Add Alertness feat, Track Feat, Lightning Reflexes Feat
Change sensors to Class VII (granting +120 ft darkvision +2 to listen search and spot checks as well as initiative checks)
Add Stealth Suite (based on the same system for mechs) adding +10 to hide and move silently
Change armour to Darkstar Stealth Armour (same as the mech armour from pg 70 d20 Future Tech) granting +5 to Def, Computer Use checks to scan or detect suffer -5 penalty.
Add two modified HK 101LS stealth lasers to the shoulder mounts, 3d8, 20, fire, 150 ft, Semi, unlimited box (these lasers have no visible discharge that is detectable by normal means sensors designed to detect laser weapons do not detect these weapons)
Add a smoke grenade launcher to each leg, holding 6 grenades each
Add stealth tranquilizer launcher to back, 1d4 piercing damage, Fort save DC 21 or unconscious for 2d6 minutes, a successful save means stunned for 1d4 rounds
Add acid dispenser to front paws, used for quietly burning holes into barriers, deals 3d10 acid damage, ignore hardness/DR for 1d4 rounds, has 20 doses per paw.
Add climb speed of 20 ft
Add extendable sensor scope on a 50 ft prehensile tentacle limb, allows night shade to see around corners or other barriers.
Change PDC to 41



Spitting Wyrm
The spitting wyrm is a heavy anti material or tank hunter robot. The spitting wyrm has thicker and slightly shorter legs, slightly wider body, usually with brown scale like armour. The head has a crown of spikes angling back. The spitting wyrm mounts a heavy energy cannon and two missile launchers mounted on the shoulders. The only close in weapons the spitting wyrm has are the jaws, claws and the crown of spikes on it's head can be launched to defend itself from any close quarters attacks.
Make the following changes to the base model:
Add 4 hit dice, increase BAB by +2, increase Dex by +4 (to 19), increase saves by +2, reduce speed to 40 ft
Add Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Rocket Launcher), Far Shot, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Heavy cannon)
Change Oracle Targeting System to Mk 4 (+8 to attack)
Change claws to HF claws, change claw damage to 2d6 slashing
Add Avalanche Variable-Charge Energy Cannon, 10d6 or higher, 20, fire, 150 ft, semi, unlimited. Can be charged as a full round action, dealing an extra 2d6 points of damage per round. If the weapon is primed more than three rounds, it explodes destroying the weapon and dealing 16d6 to the robot.
Add M144B3 LAW to each shoulder, 15d6, 20, fire, 225 ft, 25 ft blast radius, Reflex DC 21, semi, 10 box, ignores 15 points of hardness/dr.
Add Spike Launcher System, 3d6, 19-20 x2, piercing, 20 ft radius, Reflex 20, single, 5 bundles.
PDC 39

The M144B is a modified version of the M144A2 found in the 101 Future Weapons thread. 



Lightning Wyrm
The lightning wyrm is fast, programmed to move in quick, deal as much damage as quickly before moving onto other targets, softening them up for troops following in behind them. This wyrm is more of a dark blue in colour, sleek build, slightly longer legs and has two large frills on the sides of its head and a small crest that runs from the top to about the base of its neck, and a longer, more prehensile tail that ends in a wicked blade. There are several small spike like protrusions at various locations along the body, not large enough to be useful in combat but do give it a slightly more intimidating appearance. From its mouth it can release a devastating electrical blast, and can also when surrounded by targets release a burst of electricity.
Make the following changes to the base model:
Add 4 hit dice, increase BAB by +3, increase Dex by +6 (to 21), increase saves by +3, change speed to 90 ft
Add Multiattack feat, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Grenade launcher), Powerful Charge (dealing extra 3d6 points of damage on a charge with a melee attack)
Add Feat Net with Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Shot on the Run
Change sensors to Class V Ladar version (increase darkvision to 120 ft, +4 spot, +2 listen)
Add Duralloy superstructure (add Hardness 15)
Change claws to HF claws, dealing 2d6 slashing
Add Enhanced Actuators
Add Energy Resistance Coat Fire (raising fire resistance to 20)
Add two Laser/Grenade launcher, one to each shoulder, unlimited laser, carries 50 grenades, mix of fragmentation, explosive and HEAT
Add Electron blaster to mouth, usable every 1d4 rounds
Add Eel discharger to back
PDC 39

Laser/Grenade Launcher
Two combination laser/grenade launchers are mounted at the shoulders are the lightning wyrms primary ranged weapons.
Damage: 4d8 Laser, varies with grenade
Critical: 20, varies with grenade
Damage Type: Fire, varies with grenades
Range Increment: 100 ft, 90 ft
Rate of Fire: S/A, Semi
Ammo: Unlimited laser, 50 grenades, variable ammunition gadget
Uses upgraded 40mm grenades
Fragmentation 5d6 slashing, 20, burst radius 30 ft, Reflex DC 17, PDC 15 for box of 6
Explosive 5d6 fire, 20, burst radius 30 ft, Reflex DC 19, PDC 16 for box of 6
HEAT 4d6 fire, 20, burst radius 15 ft, Reflex DC 17, ignore 10 points of hardness/DR, PDC 17 for box of 6

Tail Blade
Treat as a tail sweep like a dragon, deals 2d6 slashing damage, half strength bonus, or can stab at any target on flanks and rear for piercing damage.

Electron Blaster
The electron blaster is a heavy electrical based weapon which fires from the wyrm's mouth. Just before discharging, the frills and crest will seem to light up with internal arcs of electricity then the wyrm opens its mouth and roars as the blast is released, striking any in its path.
Damage: 6d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Electrical
Range Increment: 50 ft line, 5 ft wide
Rate of Fire: every 1d4 rounds
Ammo: Unlimited
Notes: Ignores 10 points of hardness/dr for every target in its path

Eel Discharger
The eel discharger is a defensive mechanism, which releases a burst of electrical energy from the many spike like protrusions along the body. Foes not in environmentally shielded power armour or in heavier vehicles can also be potentially stunned from the discharge as well.
Releases an electrical pulse in a 20 ft burst radius around the wyrm, dealing 3d6 electrical damage, Reflex DC 19 for half damage. Targets not in armour less than environmentally sealed power armour, or larger mech or vehicles must make a Fort save DC 19 or be stunned for 1d6+3 rounds


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 2, 2016)

A.N.I.M.L. Dragon Breath Implant (PL6/7)

This cybernetic device created by A.N.I.M.L. is designed to give the user the ability to breathe a gout of flame. Two variations of the dragon breath implant exist. One is an actual flamethrower, the other is a plasma based flamethrower. The user has their throats and mouths replaced with cybernetic versions which are designed to withstand the energies that will pass through them. The flamethrower version has a replaceable tank slot built into the chest, between the lungs. The user breathes in deep then blows, releasing fuel mixed with air from their lungs, which is then ignited by a device in the mouth which ignites the fuel-air mixture, releasing a cone, or line of fire, depending on what the person wants. 
The plasma version has further reinforcing of the mouth and throat. Instead of a fuel tank in the chest, a power pack can be placed inside, which can be slowly recharged by the person's own bioelectric field. Full conversion users can have the plasma version run off the frame's power source.

Dragon Breath Flamethrower (PL6)
Benefit: Can create a line 30 feet long, 5 feet wide of fire dealing 3d6 fire damage with a Reflex save DC 16 for half, or a 15 feet long , 30 feet wide cone dealing 2d6+2 fire damage with a Reflex save DC 17 for half. Tank holds 10 uses, and takes 1 full round to remove and replace a tank.
Type: Internal
Location: 1 mouth/throat, 1 body 
Hardness/Hit points: 4 / 8
Base Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Restricted (+2)



Dragon Breath Plasmathrower (PL7)
Benefit: Creates a 30 foot long, 5 foot wide of plasma fire, dealing 3d8 fire damage with a Reflex save DC 16 for half damage. The power pack provides 20  uses, and recharges at a rate of 1 use per 10 minutes of inactivity, the user also has to eat about 25% more food a day. The power pack can be exchanged for a full one as a full round action.  In full conversion cyborgs, the user has 40 uses before it starts to recharge, at a rate of 1 use every 5 minutes of inactivity.
Type: Internal
Location: 1 mouth/throat, 1 body
Hardness/Hit Points: 5/8
Base Purchase DC: 23

Restriction: Restricted (+2)


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 2, 2016)

A.N.I.M.L.  AR32 Cheetah Recon/Quick Strike Robot
The AR32 is a light, fast, recon and pursuit robot, modeled after the cheetah, best deployed against lightly armoured targets and personnel. Resembles a cheetah with a visor like assembly where the eyes are, covered with synthetic fur with a faint webwork of metallic fibers shot throughout its fur. From a distance, the AR32 looks like a regular cheetah, and in areas with cheetahs, has been programed with many of their habits to easily blend in. Although fairly week in terms of armour and strength, it has incredible speed, a light, but hard-hitting weapons array, and several dazzling countermeasure features that insure its survival on the modern battlefield. 
The AR32 is designed for quick short bursts of speed for either entering combat or quickly disengaging, and also has a limited flight system that is silent. The primary weapons of the cheetah are its teeth and vibro claws, but also has a weapon mount for a rifle sized weapon on the back. Mounted in the hips are two retractable smoke grenade launchers with 3 grenades each. Three defensive systems not seen on robots before is the blur field which blurs its outline helping it hide even while on the move, and a sensor jammer based on aircraft versions. It also mounts a magnetic field generator which helps protect it from ballistic and missile weaponry. It also comes with hacking equipment and software to aid in its role as a scout for capturing enemy information.

Name (PL)
CR: 3
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 3d10+10 (26)
Init: +6 (+4 dex +2)
Speed: 60 ft, 60 ft fly (good)
Defense: 17 (+4 dex +3 armour)
BAB/Grp: +2/+2
Attack: bite +6 melee 2d4+3 and claws x2 +1 melee 1d6+1, or +6 ranged (damage varies with type of weapon mounted)
FS/Reach: 5 ft /5 ft
Special Attacks: Trip
Special Qualities: Sprint, energy resistance acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, fire 10, darkvision 180 feet
Saves: Fort +1, Reflex +5, Will +2
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 21, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10
Skills: Balance +8, Computer Use +8, Gather Information +8, Hide +12, Listen +9, Move Silently +12, Navigate +12, Repair +2, Search +6, Spot +9
Feats: Run, Alertness, Weapon Finesse, Personal Firearms, Advanced Personal Firearms (this feat is dependent on type of weapon mounted. Could be changed for exotic weapon proficiency)

Frame: Biodroid
Locomotion: Legs (multiple)
Manipulators: Enhanced Jaws
Armour: Duraplastic
Sensors: Class VII
Skill Software: Skill Progits: Gather Information +8 Hide +8, Move Silently +8, Computer Use +8
Feat Software: Alertness, weapon finesse, personal firearms, advanced personal firearms or exotic weapon depending on weapon mounted.
Accessories: AV recorder, AV transmitter, survivor array, sensor jammers, blur field, vibro claws x2, military radio, weapon mount (back), smoke grenade launcher x2 (3 grenades each), cortex mk3, EW gear, GMR flight system, magnetic field generator, computer uplink
PDC: 34

Trip (Ex): When the AR32 cheetah hits with a claw or bite attack, it can attempt to trip the opponent (+3 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack, or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the AR32.
Sprint (Ex): Up to 4 times a day, an AR32 cheetah can move ten times its normal speed (600 feet) when it makes a charge.
Flight (Ex): The AR32 cheetah has a GMR (gravi-magnetic resistance) flight system which provides a fly speed of 60 feet and good maneuverability, but only works for about 30 minutes at a time and requires 2 hours for recharging. The AR32 can reach heights of up to 500 feet.

New Equipment
EW Gear (PL5)
This is equipment used in EWACs in ECM and ECCM vehicles, on a smaller scale. Used to intercept and decode enemy transmissions. The AR32 gains a +5 bonus to computer checks for the purposes of intercepting, decoding and sending encoded transmissions, and when using its computer uplink to hack into enemy computer systems.
PDC 31 Mil (+3)

Blur Field (PL6)
When activated, the blur field blurs, shifts and wavers the outline of the robot. This distortion grants the robot concealment (20% miss chance) when activated. Only runs for 20 minutes before needing an hour recharge.
PDC 25 Mil (+3)

Sensor Jammers
Based on the same sensor jammers used in aircraft and spacecraft. Provides a -5 penalty to targets making a sensor check against the robot. In addition, the robot also gains half concealment from missiles (20% miss chance). This concealment stacks with the blur field. The robot must make a Computer Use check vs the enemy's to adjust the jammers to maintain this penalty against sensors of Class IV or better, as a free action.
PDC 17 Mil (+3)

Computer Uplink (PL6)
This retractable, flexible arm has several universal adaptors, as well as wireless capability through the robot's communication systems, allows the robot to physically and remotely access computer systems for the purpose of hacking and downloading information. When combined with EW/ECCM equipment, this allows a robot to quickly break through firewalls and steal valuable information from a target's computer systems.
PDC 15

Magnetic Field Generator (PL6)
Based on the magnetic field generator used on starships. Missile and ballistic weapons suffer a -4 penalty. The field can only be activated for 10 rounds before needing a 10 minute recharge time.
PDC 17 (Res +2)


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 2, 2016)

Gorilla

The Gorilla, as its name suggests, resembles a hunchbacked, knuckle-walking ape. The robot can waddle on two rear legs, or gallop on all fours. Armor is extremely heavy; meant to handle both combat damage and heavy rough-terrain movement. The design is headless, the robot instead having a bulging, thickly-armored torso covered in sensor blisters and vision periscopes for its crew. 
Weaponry is heavy, consisting of two heavy shoulder-mount weapons systems, and an optional rear missile pod. For close-in defense, the broad chest mounts an array of pulse lasers that can flay off the armor of most power armors, and vaporize lesser targets. And, when it comes to melee combat, the Gorilla can ape-handle most robots and monsters into smash-origami with its brute strength.
The Gorilla is essentially a brutish strong, but not particularly agile, tank on legs. Its ability to drop to a stable four-legged posture allows it to become a stable platform for heavy weapons, so the design has been optimized as a mobile artillery platform, able to bring heavy guns and launchers to bear on the battlefield. This comes at the cost of response time (the Gorilla is not any more agile than the average battlefield robot), and its massive forepaws are not able to pick up and use handheld weapons (aside from telephone poles and other robots).  An extendable sensor boom allows the Gorilla to use its sensors while hidden behind cover, or as a snorkel while lurking in water.
Crews of Gorillas have already garnered such (unflattering) nicknames as ‘Apemen’, ‘Knuckle-Draggers’, and ‘Hunchies’. 

A.N.I.M.L. Gorilla
Size: Large heavy assault
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Vanadium
Hardness: 20, 10 vs ballistic & missile
Armour: Chobham
Bonus to Defense: +7
Armour Penalty: -6
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: 
Speed: 20 feet (2 legs), 30 feet (on all four)
Purchase DC: 46

Slots
Back: Modular Weapon Mount
Left Arm: NKP Puma Pop-up Turret
Left Hand: Combat Hand
Right Arm: NKP Puma Pop-up Turret
Right Hand: Combat Hand
Shoulders: Modular Weapon Mount
Shoulders:  Modular Weapon Mount
Torso: Cockpit
Torso: Cockpit
Boots: Class III Sensor System
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Modular Weapon mounts shoulder and back, stable firing platform
Bonuses: +2 Navigate and Spot checks, 90 feet darkvision, 10 ft sensor boom, damage reduction 10 against ballistic and missile attacks, quadruped adaptation, combat hands
Weapons: 2 NKP Puma 8d6 fire, 20, 75 ft, single
2 slam 2d6 bludgeon, melee

Stable Firing Platform
While in quadruped mode, and not moving, shoulder or back mounted weapons fired in autofire have their attack penalties reduced by half. Also, if the user so wishes, can firelink the two shoulder weapons, if they are the same weapon, in either semiautomatic mode or full automatic mode. While firelinked in full automatic, the attack penalty isn't reduced, but autofire area is doubled with the Reflex save DC increased by 2, and damage is only increased by 1/4 instead of 1/2 for firelinked weapons.

Usual armament packages are two M-35 20mm cannon mounted on the shoulders and M55 Crud rocket launcher on back.
M-35 8d6 ball, 20, 110 ft, sa, 200 rds
Tank Hunter includes two Avenger 30mm mounted on shoulders, and either an external pod dedicated to holding ammunition or a A-17 Axel Driller Missile launcher
Avenger 30mm 12d6 ball, 19-20x2, 80 ft, sa, 150 rds
Artillery Unit
25 shot Mini-missile or Mini-rocket pod on each shoulder and choice of larger missile launcher on back. Damage varies by missile/rocket type chosen
Anti-Infantry usually sports M-9 Barrage chaingun on each shoulder, or dual mounted infantry level heavy machinegun, and 25 shot mini rocket launcher on back.

The shoulder mounts can be united to support a single two slot weapon, or the shoulders and back can be used to support a three slot weapon, but only useable while in quadruped mode.

New Equipment
Quadruped Adaptation
This is more a way of designing the mech than a piece of equipment, but does contain certain special pieces of hardware, which allows a bipedal mech to walk on all fours to allow for increased speed. No weapons can be held in the hands, and any integrated weaponry in the hands can not be used while in quadruped mode. Switching between the two is a free action that can be done at any time on the user's action. Adds 10 feet to speed and +4 stability bonus to checks to resist bull rush and trip attempts.
Equipment Slots: None
Activation: Free action as part of a move
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: None

Sensor Boom
This is an attachment to the sensor system which allows a boom to be raised above the mech to allow it to use all sensors (including visual), around obstacles, cover or while in water. Several different lengths are available to be attached to standard sensor systems. Price is added to the sensor system it is added to.
PDC: 10 feet (+1), 15 feet (+2), 20 feet (+3).

Combat Hands
These are redesigned and reinforced hands for the mech, meant for holding large objects, like mech arms or poles, and smashing, than finer manipulation. With two broad fingers and opposable thumb, the mech can not use hand held weapons except basic ones like clubs, poles and the like. Weapons like swords suffer a -1 penalty to attack due to the lack of fine motor control in the hands. The hands do allow the mech to use a slam attack as if it was one size larger than it is.
PDC: 5 + one-quarter base mech PDC.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 2, 2016)

A.N.I.M.L. Cobra PA

The Cobra power armour is built more for speed and maneuverability and infiltration than strength, enhancing the user's agility and speed. The helmet is modelled after a cobra's, with the featureless non-reflective faceplate surrounded by the jaws of the snake's head. From the sides of the helmet the cobra's hood can expand or retract from. When expanded, the hoods act as an aquaconverter, and also extend the range of the motion sensor by 50 feet. The hoods also act as an emergency floatation device in the event that the user is knocked unconscious and underwater. Along the right arm is a blade that runs along the forearm to allow for slashing motions. This blade can be extended forward and used like a normal blade for both slashing and piercing attacks. Mounted in the left arm is a laser and a retractable mono-filament whip. The right hand conceals a set of intellipicks. The upper "fangs" at the top of the helmet's faceplate contain aerosol sprayers for delivering toxins or other airborne substances, storing up to 2 different substances with 5 doses each (total of 10 doses). The cobra suit contains technology similar to silent suits, aiding in its stealth capabilities.

Cobra PA (PL 6/7)
Type: Powered Micro-Assist, Tactical
Equipment Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: +2
Nonprof Str Bonus: +1
Dex Bonus: +4
Max Dex: -
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 40 ft
Weight: 30 lb
Purchase DC: 27
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: HUD, nanobeacon, HUD sensor link motion sensor, blackout goggles, aquaconverter, 2x aerosol dispenser, high frequency arm blade, mono-filament whip, laser pistol, intellipick, stealth design, military radio, unicom, air filters, emergency floatation device, danger avoidance system, distortion field, computer card w/wireless modem, one hour of oxygen.
Notes: +2 Spot from HUD, motion sensor range expanded to 150 feet when hoods extended, +4 Reflex, +2 Tumble, 20% concealment (distortion field), +2 Fort vs airborne toxins and poisons, +5 Hide and Move Silently.

HF Arm Blade
This is a high frequency sword that sits along the right forearm. It can be used while resting against the forearm with the cover retracting away from the blade to allow for its use while being grappled or entangled, or it can be extended past the hand to also allow for piercing strikes. 1d10, 19-20, slashing or piercing, can use Weapon Finesse feat.

Arm Laser Pistol
Built into the left arm's forearm is a standard laser pistol with 50 charges, which recharges from the suit's power system at a rate of 1 charge every minute after 1 minute of inactivity.

Mono-filament Whip
This is a 20 foot whip with a mono-filament end that allows it to make lethal slashing attacks. It can be used to make nonlethal attacks at a -2 attack. Deals 2d6, 20x3, 20 ft reach. Can be used to make ranged trip attacks or entangle a target and still do damage. If wrapped around a target, or object, can ignore 3 points of hardness as it slices into the object.

Aerosol Dispensers
The fangs on the upper 'jaw' of the cobra head on the helmet are actually aerosol dispensers, able to spray any airborne gaseous substance, from knock out gas to inhaled poisons. Two different substances can be stored, with a total of 10 doses stored, with a range of 10 feet.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 2, 2016)

A.N.I.M.L Bear Assault Unit

The bear assault unit created by A.N.I.M.L. is used for where strength but speed isn't necessary. Modeled after the brown bear as a base, the bear is large enough to be intimidating and powerful enough to smash through many barricades that could stop men or similar sized robots, small enough to still be maneuverable enough to follow infantry, and easily be transported. Three versions of the bear are available, the basic brown unit which is balanced for most environments and foes; the polar bear which is used for winter or aquatic assaults, and the slightly smaller black bear which is used for urban purposes, found in some S.W.A.T. units.

A.N.I.M.L. Brown Bear (PL6/7)
CR: 5
Size: Large
Hit Points: 7d10+20 (59)
Init: +2
Speed: 40 ft / 50 ft
Defense: +5 armour +2 dex -1 size
Hardness: 
BAB/Grp: +5/+17
Attack: +12 melee claw (1d8+8), or +12 melee 2 claws (1d8+8 ea) and +7 melee bite (2d6+4), or +6 ranged grenade launcher (varies by grenade), or +6 ranged variable heavy laser rifle (4d8 fire damage), or +2 ranged variable heavy laser rifle (4d8 fire) and +2 grenade launcher (varies by grenade)
FS/Reach: 10 ft by 10 ft / 10 ft
Special Attacks: charge
Special Qualities: critical systems, improved grab, darkvision 120 ft, scent, quadruped adaptation
Saves: Fort +2, Reflex +4, Will +2
Abilities: Str 26, Dex 15, Con -, Int 10, Wis , Cha 5
Skills: Balance +6, Climb +13, Hide +2, Knowledge: Tactics +2, Listen +6, Move Silently +6, Navigate +4, Search +4, Spot +6
Feats: Personal Firearms, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Two Weapon Fighting

Frame: Biodroid
Locomotion: Legs (paired and multiple)
Manipulators: Claws
Armour: Alumisteel
Sensors: Class VI
Skill Software: Balance +6, Climb +9, Hide +4, Listen +4, Move Silently +4, Navigate +4, Search +4, Spot +4
Feat Software: Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Two Weapon Fighting
Accessories: Military Affinity (Knowledge: Tactics, Personal Firearms), ramming plates, strength upgrade x3, dexterity upgrade x2, AV Recorder, AV Transmitter, weapon mount x2, extendable sensor, grappler tag launcher with 300 feet of duracable on retractable mount, mini grenade launcher (50 grenades, can hold 3 different types, usually frag, smoke and white phosphorus), variable heavy laser rifle, skill net x2, feat net
PDC: 29

The brown bear robot is the basic bear robot. It comes with powerful claws and enhanced jaws for shredding through opponents or obstacles. Mounted in retractable mounts on the shoulders, designed to fire in either quadruped or biped forms of movement are a variable heavy laser rifle and a mini grenade launcher. Mounted on the back is a retractable turret with a grappler tag with 300 feet of duracable.

Improved Grab: To use this ability the Bear must hit with a claw attack. See D20 Modern page 227 for more information.

Scent: The bear robot has powerful olfactory sensors, allowing it to track by scent, even identify people or substances by smell.

Charge: When charging or bull rushing, the bear robot will do 1d6+8 damage. If the bear attempts to break down a door or other obstacle, this damage is added to the Strength check to overcome the Break DC.

Quadruped Adaptation: The bear is able to walk on two legs or all four for greater speed and stability. When on all four legs, the bear gains +4 stability bonus to balance, trip checks.

Variable Heavy Laser Rifle: Mounted on the right shoulder in a retractable semi turret mount is a heavy laser rifle, with a range increment of 100 feet. The laser has the variable charge gadget, but can only be charged for two rounds for a maximum of +2 die increase in damage. This is a safety feature to prevent the weapon from becoming unstable. The heavy laser rifle has a capacitor with 60 rounds, which recharges at a rate of 1 discharge per 1 minute of inactivity, powered by the robot's main power supply.

Mini-Grenade Launcher: Mounted in a retractable semi turret in the left shoulder is a mini grenade, which has the variable ammunition gadget, allowing it to hold 3 different types of mini grenades, usually 10 smoke, 20 frag and 20 white phosphorus, has a range increment of 80 feet.



Polar Bear
The polar bear model of the A.N.I.M.L. brown bear is similar, except that it is designed for aquatic and winter operations. The polar bear has the laser rifle altered to also work underwater with a small reduction in range, the paws have retractable webbing to improve swimming and allow it to move on snow much easier. The synthetic fur is white for snow operations, but is also designed to take on a darker tint while submerged to allow it to blend in the water and the bottom of rivers or lakes. Small water jets are installed in the rear legs and flanks to allow it to move along in the water much quicker than swimming allows, and they are designed for more silent operation to lower their sonar signature.
The mini grenade launcher is modified so that it can launch mini torpedoes, which are mini grenades modified for operation in water. The mouth also mounts a sonic weapon to deal with frogmen and as an additional weapon for use both above and below water. 
Make the following changes to the brown bear model for the polar bear version:
Change Climb 4 ranks in skill net to Swim 4 ranks, reducing Climb to +5, Swim +9;
Water Jets added granting Swim speed 30 ft, only having a -2 penalty to Move Silently checks while swimming against sonar based sensors;
White synthetic fur granting a +4 bonus to Hide checks in winter/snow environments, also alters tint/shade when in water to lower its visibility, granting a +2 to Hide checks when in water deeper than 20 feet;
Variable Heavy Laser rifle is fully functional in water with a range increment of 80 feet;
Mini-grenade launcher can fire mini torpedoes (mini grenades modified for launch under water or on land), which have lower the range increment to 65 feet both above and below water;
Add sonic weapon to the mouth, dealing 2d6 sonic damage, 50 ft range increment, 50 round battery before starts to recharge in 5 minutes. When used in water, affects a 100 ft long cone, 50 ft across, Reflex for half is DC bear's attack roll;
Retractable paw webbing grants a +2 to Swim (total +11), and +2 bonus to Balance in snow or sand covered terrain;
Change PDC to 30.



Black Bear
The black bear model is designed more for urban use, being smaller, slightly weaker, but more agile. Its armaments are geared more for urban assault, with stun settings and the grenade launcher is usually armed with tear gas, tangler and concussion grenades. The black bear also has a sonic weapon in the mouth, and the heavy laser rifle is replaced with a sniper rifle with automatic fire module as well as stun module added. The black bear has internal storage compartments that hold handcuffs, which are deployed by small robotic arms when the black bear restrains a prisoner. Also mounted in the front paws are modified stun batons, so it can wade through a riot and stun multiple rioters quickly.
The black bear model has the following changes from the brown bear model:
Change size to Medium, but acts as Large size when it is most beneficial, such as grapples and stability;
Reduce Hit Dice to 6d10 +10 (44 hp);
Reduce Strength to 22, reducing melee damage and Strength based skills by 2, increase Dexterity to 19, increase ranged attacks and Dexterity based skills by +2;
Variable heavy laser rifle is changed to sniper laser rifle, 3d8 fire, range increment 120 ft, with autofire and stun gadgets;
Add sonic weapon from polar bear, with stun gadget added;
Increase speed to 50 ft bipedal / 60 feet quadreped;
Stun baton added to front paws, the black bear can deal bludgeoning damage instead of slashing (not using claws), and can also stun, target must succeed on a Fort save DC (10+ damage dealt) or be stunned for 1d4 rounds;
Two small robotic arms concealed in 2 internal storage compartments that hold 20 pairs of handcuffs each. When the black bear grapples a target and wins the grapple, it can place a set of handcuffs on the victim;
Change PDC to 31.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 2, 2016)

Fire Ant Helmet PL6
This helmet looks like the head of a fire ant, with large eyes, antenna and large mandibles on the front about where the user's jaw would be. The helmet is compatible with most armours, and can be used with environmental armour, provided it has an air supply, otherwise the helmet has filters granting a +2 bonus to Fortitude against airborne toxins, poisons and irritates. The eyes are polarized to protect the user against sudden bright lights such as from flash bang grenades, as well as a built in HUD that links to armour or smart link weapons. The helmet also includes a motion detector, but with a range of 50 feet, as well as night vision out to 60 feet and built in radio. The power supply is located at the back of the helmet, providing 12 hours of continuous use, but can be tied to a suit of armour's power supply. 
The mandibles on the front are functional, allowing the user to use them as a cutting tool or to make bite attacks. The mandibles also have a heat element in them, heating them greatly to deal extra damage.
Benefits: Spot checks with HUD and motion sensors +2 to Spot, motion sensor range is 50 feet, +2 bonus to Search checks, mandibles act as bolt and wire cutters, smart weapon link, +2 Fort against airborne toxins, darkvision 60 feet.
Weapons: Mandible Bite 1d4 (+ 1/2 Str bonus) +1d4 fire, 20x2, melee, piercing.
PDC: 24 Mil (+3)


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 2, 2016)

A.N.I.M.L. Personal Companion

The PC was a project designed to create a base robotic companion, that with different modular equipment packages, can fill a multitude of rolls. The PC is modeled after a canine frame, usually german shepard or small wolf, covered with synthetic fur to give it a more life-like appearance. The AI is also modeled after canines, making for a loyal companion, but also quite intelligent. The base model makes for an excellent companion for children, families and even amateur adventurers, acting as guard dogs, extra set of eyes or even just company on long voyages. The PC's front paws can reconfigure into fully functional hands, allowing it to manipulate objects, such as doors and other objects. The rear legs can also reconfigure to allow it to stand erect for short periods of time. 
Equipped with excellent sensors including night vision, long range audio pickup, short range motion detectors, chemical sensors, allows the PC to function as a guard or look out. Although normally programmed to make noises similar to a dog, it does have full vocal capabilities, for warning of specific dangers or calling for help, as well as built in radio and wireless communications for uploading visual, audio and even text information to any system capable of receiving such information on the proper frequencies. The PC can interface with most computer systems either wirelessly, or through a jack that comes out of its forehead from a concealed compartment. The jaws and paws allow the PC to engage hostiles. A small grapple tag and cable on a wench allows it to rescue people who have fallen down wells or cliffs, and deployable lights to allow companions to see what's around as long as the PC is close by, and an internal storage unit are standard features. The different equipment packages add different equipment for different functions, from riot control, military scout, search and rescue, or even combat.

Personal Companion (PC) 
CR: 1
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 1d10 +10
Init: +2
Speed: 40 ft / 30 ft
Defense: +3
BAB/Grp: +0
Attack: Bite +2 melee 1d4 piercing and 2 claws + melee 1d4 slashing.
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: Biodroid traits, darkvision 120 ft, scent, bipedal mode, detects motion within 50 ft.
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +0, Will +0
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 11, Con , Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 5
Skills: Balance +4, Climb +6, Computer Use +4, Gather Information +1, Hide +4, Jump +6, Listen +8, Navigate +6, Search +4, Sense Motive +4, Spot +8, Survival +6, Swim +4
Feats: Alertness, Guide

Frame: Biodroid
Locomotion: Legs (4, 2 temporarily)
Manipulators: Jaws, 2 hands/claws
Armour: duraplastic
Superstructure: 
Sensors: Class VII
Skill Software: skill net (balance, climb, jump, swim +4), skill net (computer use, gather information, navigate, sense motive +4), skill net (hide, listen, search, spot +4)
Feat Software: feat progit x2 (alertness, guide
Accessories: AV Recorder, AV transmitter, internal storage unit (20 lb), integrated cell phone/radio, tool mount (2), grappler tag and 100 ft of duracable, search light, nanobeacon, Strength Upgrade, motion sensor
PDC: 25

Bipedal Mode: The PC has the ability, for about 10 minutes at a time, to reconfigure it's legs for bipedal motion, standing erect, like a person. The front paws also change shape into a more human-like hand, with 3 fingers and thumb allowing it to manipulate objects just as well as a person. Takes a move equivalent action to switch between bipedal or quadrupedal modes. While in bipedal mode, then PC loses the claw attack, but can still strike with the hands, either lethal or non-lethal damage. The speed drops to 30 feet while in biped form.

Equipment Packages

Engineer
The engineer package adds a multitude of equipment which makes the PC quite useful to any mechanic. This package adds electronic and mechanical sensors and diagnostic equipment, a hand held display unit that is linked to the sensors of the PC. A multitude of tools on extendable arms, which are also detachable for a mechanic to use. A strength booster is also included to allow the PC to carry more weight, which in quadruped allows for a significant amount to be dragged. 
The package provides the following benefits:
+2 Strength, +6 search electronics, +4 repair electronics and mechanical devices, fusion torch, piercing visor with a range of 25 feet, electricomp, mechanicomp, electrical and mechanical tool kits, video camera on a flexible extending 10 foot cable. All sensor information can be displayed on a handheld unit for mechanic to view. If using the Aid Other action to help a mechanic, grants a +4 bonus instead of normal +2.
PDC: 18

Medic
The medical package is a great boon to field medics or those who expect to require medical aid but can't get to medical facilities or hire a medic. Medical sensors are installed, as well as various tools to allow it to treat patients, and carries multiple doses of medicine to be used and injected into people. A hover stretcher can also be deployed from the PC's back allowing it to carry a single unconscious person, up to 300 lbs. Enhanced thermal and audio sensors for detecting a person buried in debris by sensing their heat signatures and even picking up their heart beats or breathing. A hand held unit hooked up to the sensors and medical database allows medics or anyone else to use.
This package provides the following benefits:
Treat Injury +4, Listen +2, able to hear a person breathing or a heart beat even through 10 feet of debris, advanced medkit, medicomp sensor, carries injectors that carries 5 doses of up to 5 different chemicals or drugs, for a total of 25 doses. If performing the Aid Other action to help a medic, grants a +4 bonus instead of the normal +2. Search checks using thermal sensors gain a +2. The contents of a search-and-rescue kit are also stored within the belly of the PC.
PDC: 18

Police
This package makes the PC a good companion for guards and police officers. It has many of the sensors of the medic and engineer packages, only scaled down, for finding potential explosives, hiding criminals or victims. Also included are tools for picking locks quickly and fairly quietly, and disabling explosives. Nonlethal weaponry is installed for subduing rioters or criminals. Retractable warning lights are also mounted in the fore shoulders, and enhanced vocal systems for announcing warnings to civilians. Also included are police band radio, the storage compartment is reduced and usually contains handcuffs, zipties or other hand or foot restraints, flares, a couple magazines of ammunition for accompanying officers to use, and usually 50 feet of duracable, which could be attached and added to the cable already used in the PC's wench, or for other uses.
This package provides the following benefits:
Investigate +2, Disable Device +4, Demolitions +2, built in lock release gun, electrical tool kit, back mounted tangler gun with a 30 rd box instead of 20 and range increased to 40 feet, front paws/hands are also fitted with stun module for stunning opponents (on a melee strike, usually nonlethal, Fort save DC 10+ damage dealt or stunned for 1d4 rounds), a 5 shot sprayer from the mouth that releases solvaway for dissolving the compound fired by tangler gun, retractable police lights on each shoulder, democomp sensor grants +6 to search checks for looking for demolitions. If helping an officer disarming an explosive device, the PC grants a +4 while performing the Aid Other action instead of the normal +2, +10 HP
PDC 19 Res (+2)

Light Combat
This package is used by military scouts, adventurers that require a bit of mobile fire power, and even police S.W.A.T. teams.
The basic sensors are enhanced to include thermal, IR, UV, and night vision and motion detection ranges are increased, military tactic programming is added, and the PC mounts a weapon on the back, the demolitions equipment from the police package, laser range finders and targeters are used along with military encryption to transmit targeting information to allies. The fur is replaced with a chameleonic surfacing, allowing it to blend into its surroundings, and the paws have sound deadening material added to make it even quieter. Smoke dischargers are added to the rear legs, and a 3 shot mini grenade launcher added to the fore shoulders.
This package provides the following benefits:
Listen and Spot are increased by further +2, Disable Device +2, Demolitions +2, Knowledge: Tactics +2, +4 Move Silently (not counting Dex bonus), Dexterity +2, Strength +2, +4 to Hide, claw and bite damage increases to 1d6 + Str, 2 smoke dispensers (3 discharges each, fills a 30 foot area with thick smoke reducing visibility to nothing, but thermal and IR sensors still work), darkvision +30 ft, motion detection +50 ft, Feat: Personal Firearms Proficiency, turret weapon mount (mounts any rifle, if energy can carry 4 power packs, with an autoloader, or up to 200 rounds of physical bullets for a ballistic weapon with auto reloader if the weapon does not accept belts), +10 HP, +1 to all Attack rolls from targeting systems, 2 3-shot mini grenade launchers in fore shoulders (use stats for mini grenade launcher, but has 3 shots each, can use any type of mini grenades). Can Aid Others in targeting a target using the laser range finder and targeter to paint targets for laser guided weapons and feeding targeting data to allies, granting a +4 bonus as long as within 200 feet of allies.
PDC: 20 Mil (+3)


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 2, 2016)

Warden
Wardens are robots designed to look like trees, often with real bits of trees incorporated into their structure. They function as listening devices, early warning systems, remote repair and healing locations and if placed where an enemy would cross, as a form of defense. Modeled after weeping willows, and similar trees, they have thick trunks, long branches and tendrils and vines. These tendrils and vines are a mix of real and mechanical tendrils, with the tendrils equipped with various equipment from scalpels, power tools, and diagnostic sensors.
Many colonies and outposts will install Wardens near hospitals, repair garages and even along major patrol routes. In such locations they act as early warning against invaders, aid in repairing vehicles, weapons, equipment, and when near hospitals, during a crisis can aid in treating injuries or at least stabilising some while they wait for medical help. Wardens come fully equipped with medical and surgical kits, allowing them to treat and perform emergency surgery to stabilize injured people, as well as all the tools necessary for making quick repairs on any robots, equipment or vehicles. 
The sensors allow wardens to scan a person, robot, mech, vehicle or small starship to make a diagnostic and treat or repair it to the best of its capabilities. The range of its senses are also enhanced, allowing it to sense anything, with motion sensors out to 500 ft for as small as house cat sized objects, detect chemicals and radiation or poisons within 500 feet. It comes with a mech level Class Vi sensor, giving it a 100 mile range for detecting and analyzing incoming threats, then sending that information to a command center.
For defense, the tendrils can lash out striking opponents, slicing with scalpels and some even have light energy weapons for defense. The tendrils can also restrain and entangle opponents so they can be picked up by authorities for interrogation later. The tentacles have been reinforced so that they may inflict lethal damage and damage robots and other objects as well as deal nonlethal. Standard armament for a warden is a heavy machine gun with a large ammo supply of varying ammunition from trackers, rubber or stunning rounds, armour piercing and explosive, and a laser rifle. Other weapons can be installed in place of these. These weapons are mounted on concealed turrets and tracks to allow them to fire in any direction, including against aerial targets. The warden also carries a supply of grenades, which it can replace by manufacturing more from internal supplies. The grenades are thrown by the tentacle manipulators.


A.N.I.M.L. Warden (PL7/8)
CR: 6
Size: Huge
Hit Points: 8d10 +40
Init: +1
Speed: 0 ft
Defense: +5
BAB/Grp: +6/+4 /+18
Attack: +14/+11 melee 8 tentacles (1d6 +10 bludgeoning, lethal or nonlethal), or +7 ranged twin thunder (2d10 ballistic) and +2 ranged laser rifle (3d8 fire)
FS/Reach: 15 ft / 20 ft
Special Attacks: Heal, Hold, Repair 
Special Qualities: Immobile, Tree From the Forest
Saves: Fort +2, Reflex +2, Will +2
Abilities: Str 31 (+10), Dex 16 (+3), Con , Int , Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Disguise +20 (tree), Computer Use +4, Craft (chemical, electrical, mechanical, pharmaceutical, structural) +10, Disable Device +4, Knowledge (earth and life sciences, physical sciences, technology) +6, Listen +6, Repair +8, Search +4/+10 (weapons)/+14 (chemical), Spot +6, Treat Injury +12
Feats: Personal Firearms, Power Attack, Mutliattack, Surgery, Salvage, Cybernetic Surgery, Xenomedic

Frame: Armature
Locomotion: None
Manipulators: Tentacles (8)
Armour: Alumisteel
Sensors: Class VI mech equivalent
Skill Software: Computer Use +4, Craft (chemical, electronic, mechanical, pharmaceutical, structural) +10, Disable Device, Knowledge (earth and life sciences, physical sciences, technology) +6, Listen, Repair +4, Search, Spot, Treat Injury +8
Feat Software: Personal Firearms, power attack, multiattack (tentacles), surgery, salvage, cybernetic surgery, xenomedical
Accessories: AV Recorder, AV transmitter, fire extinguisher, internal storage unit (120 lbs), tool mount (8), weapon mount (2), robot repair unit, sensor robocomp, sensor mechanicomp, sensor medicomp, sensor aramcomp, fusion torch, sensor motion (500 ft range), sensor chemicomp, medical kit, surgical kit, fabricator, biofabricator, twin thunder machine gun, laser rifle, mechanical tool kit, electrical tool kit, Dex upgrade, skill net x4, feat net x2
PDC: 32

Heal: The Warden has enough equipment, drugs and supplies to heal organic beings of injuries and treat most ailments from radiation, poisons, common diseases, and other conditions such as sickened, fatigued and exhaustion. The Warden carries enough internal stores to heal up to 300 HP before needing resupplying. It can treat up to 4 people at a time, two tentacles per person.

Hold: The Warden can use its main tentacles to grab a target up to large in size, then transfer it to smaller vines and tentacles which completely entangles and holds the target. Up to 2 large targets can be held this way without impeding any of its other functions, or a total of 6 large targets, but the Warden is unable to use any other special abilities. Held targets are immobile and held off the ground, and suffer a -4 penalty to opposed checks against the Warden once they are successfully grappled.

Immobile: The warden is rooted in place, unable to move. This grants the warden a +8 stabilization bonus. An added bonus to this is large storage and additional power source can be installed under the warden for it to draw even more power and greater stores for its fabricators.

Repair: Using the built-in robot repair unit and fabricators and tools, as a full round action can repair 1d10 points of damage, and can make more extensive repairs. Normally, after 1 hour of work, with a DC 20 Repair check, 2d6 points of damage is repaired, but for every 5 points the Warden beats this DC, an additional +1 hp is repaired. The Warden can repair up to 2 large or 1 huge, or up to 4 of any size smaller object at a time. Its onboard supplies contain enough materials to repair up to 200 HP before needing supplies or salvaged material to be converted.

Tree From the Forest: Wardens are designed to look like a tree, and will appear as a tree on sensors, except when it's firing any weapons or making repairs on any mechanical devices. This grants it a +20 to Disguise and Bluff to hide as tree, and amongst trees it gains a +10 to hide, as it will be modified to look like local trees. It won't radiate any heat unless doing repairs or attacking with weapons, and energy emissions are also disguised. Sensors designed to detect electronics and robots also have difficulty detecting wardens.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 2, 2016)

A.N.I.M.L. Riding Robots

From market research, A.N.I.M.L. marketing has discovered that on some colony worlds, and even more developed worlds, people want riding animals. Not only are they a good means of transportation, are useful in various jobs, and can warn against danger, they can also be good companions. A.N.I.M.L. decided to release a series of robotic riding animals, starting with horses and expanding from there. The horses are available in a few different basic models, come with or without realistic muscles and skin. 
The advantages of using robotic horses over live ones are many, including they are faster, stronger, can survive greater damage and with built in sensors can detect danger and won't become scared. Combat packages can be added, allowing the robotic horse to join in combat, aiding the rider.
The available models first released are the Appaloosa, Mustang, Arabian and the Clydesdale.

Appaloosa
The Appaloosa is the smallest of the robot horses, designed for use by children and other small races. Able to run faster than even full sized horses and haul up to 2 tons, the Appaloosa is good for labour and even in rocky areas. Can come with fake musculature and hide or left looking as a robot. Has the option of either making normal horse sounds or can vocalize words for warnings or other purposes. All appaloosa's are programmed to act like a real horse, however it does not flee or get spooked, even in combat. They are also programmed that in the even that their rider is injured or knocked unconscious, to return to their designated home or to find the closest inhabited area that is safe. 
In combat they use their front, or back, hooves like a real horse, although slightly stronger than a real horse's.

Appaloosa Robot Horse (PL6/7)
CR: 1/2
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 20 hp (1d10+10)
Init: +0
Speed: 45 ft
Defense: 13, +3 equipment
BAB/Grp: +0
Attack: Hoof +3 melee (1d4+3)
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5ft
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: darkvision 60 ft
Saves: Fort +0 , Reflex +0 , Will +0
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 11, Con -, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 5
Skills: Balance +4, Climb 7, Listen +4, Navigate +4, Spot +6, Survival +4
Feats: Alertness

Frame: Biodroid
Locomotion: Legs (quad)
Manipulators: none
Armour: Duraplastic
Sensors: Class V
Skill Software: Balance +4, Climb +4, Navigate +4, Survival +4
Feat Software: Alertness
Accessories: Internal storage unit 20 lb, feat progit, concealed tow cable and winch (100 ft duracable), skill net
PDC: 25
*Note: Even though the Strength is 16 and listed carry capacity for a medium sized quadruped with STR 16 is 50% greater than a bipedal, due to the robotic nature and design, the robotic horse is able to carry far more dragging. The carry capacity strapped to the Appaloosa is more limited due to space, but follows the standard carrying capacity rules: Light load 114 lb; Medium load 230 lb; Heavy load 345 lb. Pull/drag 2 tons, but only at half speed.

Options:
Fake Musculature and Fur - The Appaloosa is covered with fake muscles and fur to make it look exactly like a real pony or small horse. Gains a +4 to Disguise and Bluff to act like a real Appaloosa horse. Fur comes in natural colours and even unnatural colours upon request. PDC 9


Mustang
The Mustang is the 'standard' robot horse, modelled after wild mustangs of Earth's past. This is the robot that is most commonly used, good for general riding, labour and even light combat, and able to pull up to 4 tons.

Mustang Robot Horse (PL6/7)
CR: 1
Size: Large (-1 size)
Hit Points: 40 hp (2d10+20)
Init: +1
Speed: 60 ft
Defense: 13, +3 equipment +1 Dex -1 size
BAB/Grp: -1/+9
Attack: Hoof +4 melee (1d6+5)
FS/Reach: 10 ft/ 10ft
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: darkvision 60 ft
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +1, Will +0
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 13, Con -, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 5
Skills: Balance +5, Listen +4, Navigate +4, Search +4, Spot +6, Survival +4
Feats: Alertness

Frame: Biodroid
Locomotion: Legs (quad)
Manipulators: none
Armour: Duraplastic
Sensors: Class V
Skill Software: Balance +4, Navigate +4, Search +4, Survival +4
Feat Software: Alertness
Accessories: Internal storage unit 40 lb, feat progit, concealed tow cable and winch (100 ft duracable), skill net
PDC: 28
*Note: Even though the Strength is 20 and listed carry capacity for a large sized quadruped with STR 20 is 3 times greater than a bipedal, due to the robotic nature and design, the robotic horse is able to carry far more dragging. The carry capacity strapped to the Mustang is more limited due to space, but follows the standard carrying capacity rules: Light load 399 lb; Medium load 798 lb; Heavy load 1400 lb. Pull/drag 4 tons, but at half speed.

Options:
Fake Musculature and Fur - The Mustang is covered with fake muscles and fur to make it look exactly like a real pony or small horse. Gains a +4 to Disguise and Bluff to act like a real Mustang or similar sized horse. Fur comes in natural colours and even unnatural colours upon request. PDC 9


Arabian
The Arabian is similar to the Mustang, only built for speed and leaping. Structurally the Arabian is slimmer, has thinner legs, has smaller internal storage compartment, and not quite as strong, but is more maneuverable, has upgraded intelligence and has built in jump jets to aid in long distance jumping. The Arabian can be covered in fake fur or left looking like a robot. 

Mustang Robot Horse (PL6/7)
CR: 1
Size: Large (-1 size)
Hit Points: 35 hp (2d10+20)
Init: +2
Speed: 75 ft
Defense: 14, +3 equipment +2 Dex -1 size
BAB/Grp: -1/+9
Attack: Hoof +3 melee (1d4+3)
FS/Reach: 10 ft/ 10ft
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: darkvision 60 ft, jump jets
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +2, Will +0
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 15, Con -, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 10
Skills: Balance +6, Jump +7, Listen +5, Navigate +5, Search +5, Spot +7, Survival +5
Feats: Alertness

Frame: Biodroid
Locomotion: Legs (quad)
Manipulators: none
Armour: Duraplastic
Sensors: Class V
Skill Software: Balance +4, Navigate +4, Search +4, Survival +4, Jump +4,
Feat Software: Alertness
Accessories: Internal storage unit 20 lb, feat progit, concealed tow cable and winch (100 ft duracable), skill net, skill progit, jump jets
PDC: 29
*Note: Even though the Strength is 16 and listed carry capacity for a large sized quadruped with STR 16 is 3 times greater than a bipedal, due to the robotic nature and design, the robotic horse is able to carry far more dragging. The carry capacity strapped to the Arabian is more limited due to space, but follows the standard carrying capacity rules: Light load 228 lb; Medium load 459 lb; Heavy load 690 lb. Pull/drag 2.5 tons, but at half speed.

Jump Jets - The arabian has a set of vectored thrust jets mounted in the belly to aid in long distance jumps. The arabian isn't limited to it's height (for quadruped large creature maximum height of 8 ft) for how high it can jump. The jump gets grant it an additional +4 to Jump checks for distance and height. The jets can be used to alter direction in mid jump but requires a Balance check DC of half the Jump DC +5. The jets can also be used to slow a decent to land safely, treating falls from heights of greater than 45 feet as if they were 20 feet less, easily landing from heights of 45 ft or less on Balance check DC 15, and to hover up to a height of 45 feet for up to 1 minute. 
If the Arabian is carrying heavy loads, the bonus from the jump jets is reduced by half and can only hover at up to 20 feet.

Options:
Fake Musculature and Fur - The Arabian is covered with fake muscles and fur to make it look exactly like a real pony or small horse. Gains a +4 to Disguise and Bluff to act like a real Arabian or similar sized horse. The Arabian has a higher quality hide than other models. Fur comes in natural colours and even unnatural colours upon request. PDC 10.


Clydesdale
The Clydesdale is the heavy weight of A.N.I.M.L.'s robot horse line, with a bulkier frame, high strength and heavier armour is standard. Not quick compared to even the Mustang, the Clydesdale is able to maintain almost full speed even while pulling a full load, an impressive 7 tons.

Clydesdale Robot Horse (PL6/7)
CR: 1
Size: Large (-1 size)
Hit Points: 50 hp (3d10+20)
Init: +1
Speed: 50 ft
Defense: 14, +5 equipment -1 size
BAB/Grp: -1/+11
Attack: Hoof +6 melee (1d6+7)
FS/Reach: 10 ft/ 10ft
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: darkvision 60 ft
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +1, Will +0
Abilities: Str 24, Dex 11, Con -, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 5
Skills: Balance +4, Listen +4, Navigate +4, Search +4, Spot +6, Survival +4
Feats: Alertness

Frame: Biodroid
Locomotion: Legs (quad)
Manipulators: none
Armour: Alumisteel
Sensors: Class V
Skill Software: Balance +4, Navigate +4, Search +4, Survival +4
Feat Software: Alertness
Accessories: Internal storage unit 40 lb, feat progit, concealed tow cable and winch (100 ft duracable), skill net
PDC: 29
*Note: Even though the Strength is 24 and listed carry capacity for a large sized quadruped with STR 24 is 3 times greater than a bipedal, due to the robotic nature and design, the robotic horse is able to carry far more dragging. The carry capacity strapped to the Mustang is more limited due to space, but follows the standard carrying capacity rules: Light load 699 lb; Medium load 1398 lb; Heavy load 2100 lb. Pull/drag 7 tons, at three-quarter speed.

Options:
Fake Musculature and Fur - The Clydesdale is covered with fake muscles and fur to make it look exactly like a real pony or small horse. Gains a +4 to Disguise and Bluff to act like a real Clydesdale or similar sized horse. Fur comes in natural colours and even unnatural colours upon request. PDC 9


Further Options
The A.N.I.M.L. has released a series of options for its line of robot horses, from weapons to additional armour. Additional armour removes the ability to add the fake fur. Weapon can be used by the rider with a small control added to the built in saddle or concealed in the base of the neck.

Head Weapon Packages - The robot horses' head can be equipped with a dual weapon system. Any pistol style weapon, energy or projectile, can be fitted. The barrels are hidden within the nostrils. The weapons are fire-linked for slightly greater damage (increase damage of one weapon by half). Energy weapons have an unlimited payload as the weapons will draw power from the robot's power core. For projectile weapons, increase standard pistol ammunition capacity by triple. The robot is considered to be proficient in the weapon installed. PDC of weapon +5.

Combat System - Installed on robots usually with built in weapons, the robot gains +2 to attack rolls, gains Combat Reflex feat. The robot is equipped with a combat computer, allowing it to make best use of the weapons mounted, allowing it to attack with ranged weapons without direction from the rider except directions of targets not to attack. Includes IFF recognition system. PDC 18 Res +2.

Shoulder Weapon Packages - All, except for the Arabian, of the robot horses can have a shoulder mounted weapon, equivalent to a rifle. It can be retractable or left exposed. The weapon can be energy or projectile. Energy weapons will draw power from the robot's power core. Projectile weapons will have their ammunition capacity increased by triple. The robot is considered proficient in the use of the weapon installed. PDC of the weapon +5. The Clydesdale can mount a weapon on each shoulder.

Chest Mounted Weapon Package - The robot can mount a small rocket or mini-missile launcher in the chest that contains 4 rockets or missiles. The robot is considered to the proficient in the user of the weapon. PDC of the weapon +6. The Clydesdale can have the ammunition capacity increased to 10 by increasing PDC by 2.

High-Frequency Hooves - The edges of the hooves are equipped with high-frequency blades on the edges, allowing for greater damage. The hooves deal an extra die of damage. Half damage is bludgeoning, half slashing. PDC 18 Lic (+1).

Light Armour - The robot has improved armour plating, increase Def bonus from equipment by +1 and +5 HP. PDC 20. The Arabian can only carry light armour.

Medium Armour - The robot has greater improved armour. Def bonus from equipment is increased by +1 and +10 HP. PDC 21.

Heavy Armour - The robot is fitted with thicker armour plating. Def bonus from equipment is increased by +2, Dex is reduced by 1, +15 HP, speed reduced by 10 feet. PDC 22 Res (+2). The Appaloosa is unable to equip armour of this level or higher.

Extra Heavy - The robot is equipped with much thicker armour plating. Def bonus from equipment is increased by +3, Dex is reduced by 2, +20 HP and gains DR 5, speed is reduced by 15 feet. PDC 24 Mil (+3). Only the Clydesdale is able to mount this level of armour.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 2, 2016)

Crystal Works
Crystal Works is an old company, specializing in optics, lenses and of course crystals, producing some of the best equipment available. Crystal works started by growing crystals in orbital facilities for use in lenses and research in crystalline computer memory systems. With years of success and expanding into other fields, they eventually started mining crystals found on other planets or asteroids. 
With the discovery of one particular system, which had crystals of various types and sizes. One of the major discoveries from this system, besides the unusual amount of crystals, was the fact that many of the crystals had an extremely high piezoelectric properties. This allowed Crystal Works to create even more devices including power generators that were far cheaper and cleaner than conventional ones.
Crystal Works has taken advantage of these high piezoelectric crystals, and created new ones of their own design, to expand into power generation and energy weapons. Their other products are still top of the line and highly sought after, even with their higher price tags. Although they do produce some fairly cheap, but well made energy weapons.

CW1
Crystal Works first, and most successful entry into energy weapons. A very simplistic design, consisting of a handle and a tube attached with a trigger and an opening at the end of the barrel where the emitter is. Inside this simple shell is a large crystal and less than a half dozen moving parts, including the trigger, hammer, spring and safety. The CW1 works on piezoelectric principles, creating a simple, easy to maintain, and doesn't require a power pack. When the trigger is pulled, the hammer strikes the crystal, which creates an incredible amount of electrical energy, which is transferred into the emitter, then ejected in a small electrical pulse to strike at a target. 
As it doesn't require a power pack, the CW1 is a favourite weapon for those who need a weapon but can't spare space or weight for ammunition, all one needs is the weapon, as it generates its own power internally. The crystal inside is good for about 20000 shots before it should be serviced and a possible crystal replacement is needed.
Although damage isn't high, the simplicity and advantage of the design makes training incredibly simple, and the weapon well liked by many.

CW1 (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d4
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Electrical
Range Increment: 35 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Tiny
Weight: 2 lb
Ammo: -
Purchase DC: 14 (Lic +1)
Notes: Does not require a power pack as the crystal inside generates enough energy to fire each time the trigger is pulled. Can NOT be modified to fire in automatic mode.



CW2
The CW2 is Crystal Works rifle version of the CW1. A basic tube with a padded grip and a handle at the back with a folding wire stock. It uses the same principles as the CW1, where a hammer strikes the crystal inside to create an electrical discharge. However, the CW2 uses two crystals for a more powerful blast. It also includes an automatic mode, which when selected, creates a connection to a small motor which draws a little bit of a charge from the discharge to cause the hammer to keep striking the crystals as long as the trigger is pulled back. Comes with basic iron sights and has a mount for a scope and a mounting underneath for lights, mini-grenades or bayonets.

CW2 (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 4d4
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Electrical
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Med, Large with stock extended
Weight: 4.3 lb
Ammo: -
Purchase DC: 15 (Res +2)
Notes: Does not require power packs. Has iron sights, mounting for under barrel weapons, and mounting for scopes, folding wire stock.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 2, 2016)

Crystal Works Scopes

CS1
The CS1 is Crystal Works standard scope, which is comparable to some of the top of the line military scopes. Boasting superior range and clarity over others. It is an electro-optical crystalline lens scope, increasing the range increment for a weapon by double (multiply by 2). Grants darkvision while looking through the scope, plus also includes a range finder, digital compass and wind direction and speed indicators.
Weight: 3.4 lb
PDC: 20 (Mil +3)


CS2 aka Super Scope
The CS2, or super scope is every marksman's dream scope. With superior range and magnifying capability, a sniper can make out the individual freckles on a child to a range of 5 miles, although the darkvision capability only has a range of about 3 miles. Range increments are increased by two-and a half times (multiply by 2.5), includes range finder, compass, wind direction and speed indicator. Also included is a gyro stabilizer, built in computer to aid in wind compensation, gravity, and recoil, if mated to a projectile weapon. A master work scope, granting a +1 bonus to attacks. The compensators reduce any penalties from environmental factors, such as heavy gravity planets, incredibly strong winds, and mild earthquakes up to 2.3 rating.
Weight 5 lb
PDC: 24 (Mil +3)



CW3
The CW3 are Crystal Works' most simplest weapons - grenades. These grenades are essentially large crystals with a metallic cap which is part of the safety and clip that holds them in their holders. These crystals have extremely high piezoelectric properties. To use, one merely undoes the clip on the cap to release it from the holder, then throw the crystal. Upon impact, the crystal releases a burst of electrical energy from the kinetic force imparted from the impact. There is a chance that the crystal doesn't break on impact, which allows it to be collected and reused repeatedly. This makes the CW3 a very attractive alternative to normal grenades as the need to replace them is lower. Another advantage is the electrical burst doesn't do severe damage to the surroundings, which makes it much safer to use onboard starships and stations, with a much lower risk of a hull breach. 
CW3 grenades come in belts or bandoleers with 8 holders, each containing a crystal grenade. These containers are highly insulated and impact resistant to prevent a premature release of the electrical energy. 

CW3 (PL6)
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Electrical
Blast Radius: 20 ft
Range Increment: 20 ft
Size: Tiny
Weight: 1.2 lb
PDC: 17 Mil (+3)
Note: When thrown, the crystal grenade has a 25% chance of cracking and breaking, rendering it useless. If not broken, it can be easily picked up, placed into the holder for use later.



CAS1
The CAS1, or Crystal Augment Suit is a set of armour which is designed to protect, and also augment the user's abilities. The suit is a set of full body armour including a helmet, designed in a sleek manner with no sharp edges, and a slight glossy finish to the plastic like surface. Along the outside of the arms and legs, and a bar over each shoulder is a panel which lights up when certain features are activated. What makes the suit so revolutionary, and expensive, is the crystals that are embedded in the entire suit, as well as the crystalline battery. Using the piezoelectric properties, as well as energy storage, refraction and distribution of energy of various types of crystals, the CAS1 is able to use various types of energy, kinetic and from weapons' blasts, to power its features. 
The crystal battery is used to store energy, which is created when the user moves, as the embedded crystals flex and create an electrical charge. This energy is used to power the sensors, as well as the two built in ranged weapons, a laser and an electric blaster which also has a stun setting, the electric discharge for melee strikes as well as a defensive field. 
When the suit is struck by an energy attack, such as a laser, or plasma blast, that energy is converted into kinetic energy, which is shunted to the suit's servos, giving the user added strength and burst in speed for a short time.
The CAS1 has basic sensors, light amplification, night vision, HUD, military radio with programmable encryption protocols, and programmable IFF system, and simple targeting system. Also built into the helmet is an air filter and an attachment for an external air supply. Mounted on the right arm is a laser, and the left mounts the electric blaster. Both hands are reinforced and include electric nodes which discharge on impact.
The defensive field, when activated, is only noticeable by a slight electric hum and the light panels softly glow a light blue. When a projectile or energy blast would strike the user, a bolt of electricity strikes it in an attempt to deflect, dissipate, or destroy it. The field also aids in dissipating area effect attacks, such as grenades. Creatures that come within melee range while the field is active will also be struck by bolts of electricity, as long as the field is activated. Unfortunately the field uses up a fair bit of power, and the light panels briefly flash a brighter blue when the field discharges.
When the suit is struck by an energy blast, the panels briefly flash red, as the energy is absorbed and shunted to the servos. 
Due to the nature of the crystals embedded in the skin of the armour, it is immune to lasers of any kind, and offers some additional protection against other energy types. Although the suit will absorb the energy of an attack, and protect the user against some of the damage, it won't save them from the full force of weapons like plasma rifles or particle beam weapons, only lessen them.
While the defense field is activated, the suit's ability to absorb energy is negated as the electrical discharge prevents the suit from absorbing the energy.
These suits were not built for stealth, as the light panels and when the defensive field is activated make for a rather flashy spectacle on the battle field. 



CAS1 (PL6 Medium Armour Proficiency)
Type: Medium Tactical
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: see note
Nonprof Str Bonus: see note
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft also see note
Weight: 22 lb
Purchase DC: 35
Restriction: Mil and rare (+4)
Notes: Battery has 60 charges. When the user moves 10 feet, 1 charge is recharged. Each discharge of the weapons, either the laser, electric blaster or the melee discharge uses one charge. 
Defensive Field: The defensive field uses 3 charges per round of activation. The user can use any of the weapons built into the suit while it is activated, and can recharge the battery by moving. The field provides a +4 Deflection bonus to Defense and a +3 bonus to Reflex saves against energy area attacks. The field also provides a DR3 to attacks that still strike the user as the electrical bolts have dissipated or somewhat deflected or burned away part of the projectile or energy blast. The bolts will ignore lasers and electrical attacks as the user is immune to them.
Laser Immunity: The suit is immune to laser weapons of any type, from standard to UV, blue-green frequency, x-ray and HI lasers. The energy absorbing ability still works against lasers, the user takes no damage.
Electricity Immunity: The suit is immune to electrical based attacks. The energy absorbing ability works with electricity, the user takes no damage.
Energy Resistence: The suit has a blanket energy resistance 5 which works for fire, unspecific energy and weapons like plasma, ion, particle beam weapons, etc.
Energy Absorbing: The suit provides +2 Strength and +10 feet to speed when the suit absorbs 10 points of damage for 1 round. So if the user would suffer 20 points of damage (damage rolled, energy resistance and immunity isn't taken into account for this), the user would get +2 Strength and +10 feet to speed for 2 rounds.
Built in Weapon: Laser Rifle:  standard laser rifle built into the right arm, 3d8 fire, 20, 60 ft range incr, S/A, uses 1 charge per shot.
Electric blaster: 4d4 electricity, 20, 60 ft range incr, S/A, 1 charge per shot, stun setting Fort Save 14, stunned for 1d4+1 rounds.
Melee Discharge: Reinforced gloves act as set of brass knuckles that deal lethal damage on unarmed strike, also add +2d4 electrical damage to melee strike, uses 1 charge.
Integrated equipment: Air filter (+4 Fort save), helmet mounted light, military radio, HUD, hook up for external air supply, IFF system (outlines friendly targets with broadcasting IFFs in a blue outline, broadcasting enemies in red), darkvision 90 feet, low-light vision, suit diagnostic system (notifies when airborne toxins detected, and if filter is insufficient, external air supply level if attached, battery level, notifies when energy absorbing system is powered and for how long).


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 3, 2016)

CWPG1
With Crystal Works' advanced uses of piezoelectric systems, it was no wonder they created a small, easy to transport power generator. The whole system is only about the size of a duffle in a well insulated and tough plastic casing. A hand crank is on one side with a universal power connection on the opposite. When the hand crank is turned, it strikes against a crystal inside the casing which creates electrical power which is transferred into a battery. Power can then be drawn from the battery to power anything up to about an average size house for about 6 hours with 5 minutes of cranking. A warning buzzer and light starts when the battery gets down to 10 minutes of power. It provides about the same amount of power as PL5 gas powered generator of about 3 times its size.
Game Notes: Easily powers a 3 bedroom home for about 6 hours, or can be used to charge several power packs or even an electric vehicle. For weapons that require a stationary power source, it can provide a constant flow of power of one shot per round at best, or use GM discretion. 
Weight: 10 lbs.
PDC: 12



CW4 Sonic Missile (PL6/7)
As Crystal Works expanded its weapons research, one team tried an unorthodox line of weapons in space combat: sonic weaponry. Sonic weapons have proven, in the right conditions, to be particularly devastating to armour, particularly when harmonic resonance frequencies can be achieved. The problem with sonic weapons is there is no medium for the sound waves to travel along. To fix this, and taking advantage of various crystals available to them that enhance sonic frequencies, the CW4 sonic missile was unveiled. About the same size as most space fairing missiles, but with just over 50% of the missile consisting of special crystals, which is exposed to the outside. When fired, the exposed crystal glows brightly as the crystal absorbs sonic frequencies from the sonic generator, thus not making it a stealthy weapon. Just before reaching the target, the missile explodes, spreading shards of glowing crystal all over the target. Upon impact, the crystals impart their sonic energy into the hull, causing it to vibrated, ripping the plating apart.
The advantage of sonic weapons is most ships aren't designed to resist their effects, making them vulnerable, plus if one has knowledge of the type of hulls and armour of the ships they are targeting, the missiles can be programmed with the proper frequencies can be more devastating. Normally sonic missiles ignore 10 points of hardness, but when programmed, requiring accurate readings from sensors of armour type, to do one of two effects. This requires a Computer Use check DC 25 and 5+ 1d6 rounds for commonly found armour types plus an additional 3 rounds for unusual armour types. The two effects are: reducing armour capability, which makes the armour far weaker as the sonic frequencies and vibrations weaken, crack and loosen the armour plating; or increase damage by matching the sympathetic harmonic frequencies and causing the ships armour to shake itself apart. The armour reducing capability reduces the armour's hardness rating to 25% (one-quarter) of what it should be for any follow up attacks until repaired. The increased damage multiplies the damage done by triple (damage x3).
These missiles are expensive, plus the time it takes to program them does restrict their use. Some militaries with large budgets, have racks of preprogrammed missiles for various common armours on their larger destroyers and cruisers.
CW4 Sonic Missile (PL6/7)
Damage: 11d8, ignores 10 points of hardness
Critical: 20/x2
Damage Type: Sonic
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 42
Restriction: Mil (+3)
The PDC includes the price of the launcher and 8 missiles. The price of a rack of 8 missiles is 2 lower.

CW5 Sonic Mine (PL 6/7)
The CW5 sonic mine is a mine version of the CW4 sonic missile. The sonic mine has the sonic generator in the center of a ring of crystal, which upon detonation, glows brightly for a second before bursting, spreading a wave of glowing crystal shards that damage all ships in its square and all adjacent squares. The mines can be programmed just like the missiles before being deployed. In its standard configuration, it ignores 15 points of hardness.
CW5 Sonic Mine (PL6/7)
Damage: 8d100, ignores 15 points of hardness
Damage Type: Sonic
Range Increment: --
Rate of Fire: -
Minimum Ship Size: Colossal
Purchase DC: 43
Restriction: Mil (+3)



CM1

The CM1 is Crystal Works first fully in-house developed mech, although it doesn't follow many standards of other mechs. The CM1 is quadrupedal in design, lacking arms, with a large spherical upper part that sits upon the leg actuators. The main weapon of the CM1 looks like a series of 5 tesla coils that line what would be the back of the sphere to just past the top on the front. Several glowing circular panels are found on the legs and over the body, which glow brighter every time the mech is hit. To protect the mech, a deflection field to deflect weapons and a repulsion field that helps keep anything from getting too close for a melee attack. The large size of the CM1 at 31 feet tall, and lack of arms does make the CM1 a bit of a target, and should be used with escorts, although it can release a burst of energy against foes that manage to get past the repulsion field. All of the systems developed for the CM1 are unique to it only so far as they are all tied together to function properly and benefit from the systems.

CM1 (PL7)
Size: Huge Quadruped (-2 size)
Bonus Hit Points: 200
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Resilium armour
Bonus to Defense: +6
Armour Penalty: -5
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +16
Dexterity Penalty: 
Speed: 50
Purchase DC:50

Slots
Helmet: Class III Sensors
Visor: Oracle Targeting System (+3)
Back: Deflection Field (+3)
Back: Lightning Gun
Back: Lightning Gun
Shoulders: Lightning Gun
Torso: Repulsion System
Torso: Cockpit
Torso: Cockpit
Belt: Shock Defense
Belt: Kinetic Accumulator

Comm System

Standard Package Features: No arm design, class III sensors, 
Bonuses: 90 ft darkvision, +2 Navigate, +2 Spot, +3 to attack rolls, +3 Deflection bonus to Defense, +4 stability bonus, electricity immunity.
Weapons: Lightning Gun 12d6, 20, 100, s
Slam 2d6 bludgeoning, melee, reach 10 ft

New Equipment

Kinetic Accumulator
The kinetic accumulator is designed to take kinetic energy directed at the equipped mech, and turn it into energy which the mech can use for various tasks, although the mech will still suffer the damage (count the damage reduced by armour hardness in the total amount of damage dealt). For every 10 points of damage from slashing, piercing, bludgeoning, ballistic, concussion or from missiles, the kinetic accumulator stores 1 energy point. The kinetic accumulator can store up to 10 energy points, which dissipate at a rate of 1 point every 10 minutes. These energy points can be directed to boost various systems. 1 point can be used to do any one of the following: increase the mech's Strength by 4 points, increase weapon damage by 1 die, increase weapon range by 50 feet, increase sensor range by 50%, increase speed by 10 feet, increase defensive system bonus by 50% rounding down, or if defensive system deals damage or has a random numeric value (die roll), increase by 1 die.

Repulsion System
The repulsion system is an offshoot technology of the kinetic accumulator, where any object of medium size or larger that moves within 10 feet of the mech must make a Fort save or be pushed back 1d4x5 feet (DC 20), a successful save the opponent can continue, but must spend double the movement speed to continue moving forward (20 feet of speed to move the last 10 feet forward), and melee attacks suffer a -4 penalty. A failed Fort save is followed by a Reflex save DC 17 to land on their feet, a failed Reflex save means the opponent is knocked prone, dropping any objects in their hands and takes 1d6 points of damage for every 5 feet launched back.

Lightning Gun
The lightning gun is a powerful electricity based weapon, releasing bolts of electricity that deal devastating damage, and can also temporarily disable machines. The lightning gun deals 12d6 points of electrical damage. Mechs, vehicles, robots and other devices must make a Fort save DC 17 or be disabled/stunned for 1d4 rounds, a successful save results in just being dazed for one round.
Equipment Slots: 3
Activation: Standard
Range Increment: 100 ft
Target: Single target
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: See description
Purchase DC: -
Restriction: -

Shock Defense
The CM1 uses an electrical based system to defend itself from opponents that get within 10 feet of it. Arcs of electricity lash out around it, striking anything that gets past the repulsion field. As anything that moves within 10 feet of the CM1 provokes an attack of opportunity, the pilot activates the shock defense as an attack of opportunity, or can be activated before hand, and remains active for 5 rounds before requiring a 2 round recharge period. Anything within 10 feet of the CM1 will be struck by 1d4 arcs of electricity, each dealing 3d6 points of electricity damage. The shock defense system also grants the CM1 electricity immunity.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 3, 2016)

CW4P
With Crystal Works' specialization in crystal technology, it isn't much surprise that they released a weapon that is a great boon to psychic people. The CW4P is a fairly standard laser pistol, although there is a large crystal on the top. The psychic can use it as a standard laser pistol, or can pump power points into the weapon to enhance various aspects of it. By pumping in 2 power points, the psychic can increase damage by 1 die, or increase range by 10 feet for the next single attack. To do both the psychic must pump in 4 power points. Both can be enhanced up to 3 times, so the CW4P could gain a maximum of +30 feet in range and +3 dice of damage. Also, the psychic can pump in 3 power points to improve the critical multiplier by 1, bringing it up to x3 for the next attack. This can only be enhanced once. When there is psychic energy pumped into the weapon, the crystal on top glows a soft blue. The crystal can only hold the psychic energy for a short period, and if not used before that time is up, it is released harmlessly as a bright blue light from the crystal.

CW4P (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: x2
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Med
Weight: 3 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 19 (Res +2)
Notes: When used by a character with psionic powers, can pump 2 power points to enhanced damage by 1 die or range by 10 ft up to a maximum of 3 times for the next attack. Or can pump 3 power points to increase the critical multiplier to x3 for the next attack. The weapon can only hold the psychic energy for up to 3 rounds before it dissipates harmlessly as a flash of blue light from the crystal on top.



CW5P
The CW5P is the rifle version of the CW4P, for greater range and damage. Other than all the same features as the CW4P, the CW5P can have its autofire setting enhanced, but not as much as a single shot. It comes with a CS1 standard scope as its standard scope. 

CW5P (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d8
Critical: x2
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Med
Weight: 8 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 21 (Res +2)
Notes: When used by a character with psionic powers, can pump 2 power points to enhanced damage by 1 die or range by 10 ft up to a maximum of 3 times for the next attack. Or can pump 3 power points to increase the critical multiplier to x3 for the next attack.  On the autofire setting, by pumping in 3 power points, the damage can be increased by 1 die up to two times, or the Reflex save (normally DC 15) can be increased by +1 up to 3 times for the next autofire attack. If the weapon is switched to semi mode before an autofire attack is made, the choice of which parts to be enhanced are carried to the semi mode, but the extra power points are wasted. For example, if 6 power points are pumped in to increase the damage by 2 die, then it is switched to semi before being fired in autofire, the next shot in semi will have +2 die of damage and the extra 2 power points are harmlessly dissipated. The weapon can only hold the psychic energy for up to 4 rounds before it dissipates harmlessly as a flash of blue light from the crystal on top.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 3, 2016)

Colt Rhino Plasma Rifle  
As laser weapons became quite prolific amongst the world's armies, Colt began research into alternate weapon systems to win new government contracts. This research lead them to plasma based weapons. After some rather explosive set backs, Colt managed to create a usable man portable plasma based weapon, the Rhino.  The Rhino is quite bulky for a rifle and is incapable of anything like burst fire, and can be prone to overheating causing it to shut down for awhile. Although these flaws keep it from making it a standard weapon, it makes up for this for its armour penetrating and destructive power. An interesting side effect of the Rhino being a first generation plasma weapon, and the magnetic containment fields to maintain the plasma discharge can be unstable, the 'bolt' that the Rhino fires has a bit of an area affect upon contact with a target. Although not large, it can be quite effective against tightly packed targets. It is highly recommended not to fire the Rhino at anything closer than 20 ft from you.  

Colt Rhino Plasma Rifle (PL6 Heavy Weapon) 
Damage: 4d10 Ignore 5 hardness/DR, 1d10 to 5' area Ref DC 16 for half which also ignores 2 hardness/DR. 
Critical: 20 
Damage Type: Fire (or whatever type your campaign has plasma weapons as) 
Range Increment: 60ft 
Rate of Fire: Semi 
Size: Large (Just a little smaller than huge in size) 
Weight: 25 lbs 
Ammo: 25 box. 
Purchase: PDC32 +3 Military (Also a low availability.) 
Special: On a roll of a natural 1 the Rhino over heats and will shut down for 1d6 rounds. Requires a strength of 15 to use, otherwise the user suffers a -2 to attack rolls due to the weight and recoil.



Phoenix

With farther experimenting in plasma technology, Colt developed plasma exploding bullets instead of the normal chemical explosive rounds. To premier the new rounds, Colt released an intimidating, heavy revolver, styled after an enlarged python revolver of previous fame. The phoenix uses a .40 caseless magnum round, giving it slightly better range than other revolver calibers of the past. The rounds explode in a small ball of plasma fire, making them for illuminating a dark room during a firefight. 

Phoenix (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6+1 ball +2d6 fire
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: ball +fire
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: small
Weight: 3 lbs
Ammo: 6
Purchase DC: 17 (Lic +1)
Notes:  Uses plasma explosive rounds, box of 30 PDC 9. Masterwork weapon, granting a +1 bonus to damage. Comes with a gun camera with passive night vision and records up to 3 hours. When drawn, the large weapon provides a +4 bonus to Intimidate checks.

New Ammunition
Plasma Explosive Rounds
These ballistic rounds have a core of deuterium and through a company secret, when the round strikes a target, the impact ignites the deuterium, superheating it into a plasma state, dealing significant damage to the target, far greater than normal explosive rounds. Plasma explosive rounds deal +2d6 fire damage, and require no modifications to the weapon. PDC +4



Colt 2011
The 2011 is modelled after the famous 1911 model, only it's a bit larger as it's chambered in .75 caliber rounds (.75AE). This weapon is designed for use by cybernetically enhanced people or those wearing power armour. Any unaugmented person trying to use the weapon will hurt themselves, as was proven with demonstrations of .600 express rounds, which videos of amateurs firing such rounds are easily found on the net.
The 2011 has gained popularity amongst cyborg gunslingers as the weapon uses the same reliable firing mechanism as found in the 1911, just larger, and the added weight of the weapon allows them to use the weapon as an impromptu melee weapon without worrying about any damage to the weapon.

Colt 2011 (Late PL5 / PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d12
Critical: 20
Damage Type: balllistic
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: med
Weight: 9 lb
Ammo: 9
Purchase DC: 19 Res (+2)
Notes: Anyone without exceptional strength, or a cybernetic arm, with strength rated at least 18, suffers -2 on any attacks after the first attack in a round, and suffers half the damage rolled in subdual damage on any attack made with the 2011. So a normal person, with Strength 18 will suffer half damage in subdual damage each time he fires the weapon, and his second attack suffers -2 to attack roll. While a person with a cybernetic limb of Strength 19, doesn't suffer the subdual damage or the attack penalty to his second attack due to the shock absorbers and gyros in the arm to keep it steady. 
When used to pistol whip someone, it deals 1d6 points of bludgeoning damage instead of the normal 1d4 for pistols for its heavier construction and larger size.
Ammunition: Box of 50 .75AE rounds has a PDC 7.



M5011
This is Colt's version of the old Browning M2B .50 caliber machine gun chambered in .75 caliber rounds. This weapon replaces the old M2 as an anti armour weapon or heavy machinegun mounted on vehicles like the humvee. However, since the ammunition is larger and heavier, not many humvee style vehicles haven't switched to the M5011, although newer MBTs have had them installed in the coaxial mounts or used as light anti aircraft weaponry.

M5011 (PL 5 Exotic Weapons Proficiency or Heavy Weapons Proficiency)
Damage: 2d12+6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 110 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Huge
Weight: 80 lb
Ammo: Link
Purchase DC: 23 Mil (+3)
Notes: Ignores 3 points of hardness/DR
Ammunition: Box of 20 rounds of .75 caliber has a PDC 7.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 3, 2016)

Big Bore 1

The first of the big bore series was essentially a 40mm grenade launcher modelled into a shotgun with a tube magazine, usually loaded with frag grenades or even shot versions of the 40mm grenades. This series was marked as a close combat weapon for the first series of combat cyborgs as they had the strength to carry the weapon easily and it gave them the feel of familiarity of having a weapon similar to what they used to use before being augmented.

Big Bore 1 (PL 5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: varies
Critical: 20
Damage Type: varies
Range Increment: 70 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 25 lbs
Ammo: 6 internal
Purchase DC: 20 (Mil +3)
Notes: Constructed strong enough, with the stock and barrel reinforced so that it can be used as a club, dealing 1d8 bludgeoning damage. 



Big Bore 5
Following the success of the 2011 with augmented beings, Colt has released the Big Bore series. The Big Bore 5 is a large caliber revolver, in the 20mm range. The 20mm round is a shortened 20mm cannon round, allowing for great damage, but short range, and requiring great strength and usually a cybernetic arm to support the weight and the recoil from this monstrous round. 
The Big Bore 5 is made from dense metal and uses advanced recoil suppression technology to aid in trying to reduce the recoil, but there is still quite a lot, making follow up shots more inaccurate if tried to made quickly. This weapon is seen mostly used by heavy cyborgs in urban or other situations where range isn't a major factor. Colt is also releasing variant ammunition, as the large caliber allows for more flexibility. The explosive rounds available are about as powerful as hand grenade with similar blast areas.

Big Bore 5 (Late PL5/PL 6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 4d10
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Medium
Weight: 17 lbs
Ammo: 5 cylinder
Purchase DC: 20 (Res +2)
Notes: Anyone without exceptional strength, or a cybernetic arm, with strength rated at least 20, suffers -2 on any attacks after the first attack in a round, and suffers half the damage rolled in nonlethal damage on any attack made with the BB5. So a normal person, with Strength 18 to 20 will suffer half damage in nonlethal damage each time he fires the weapon, and his second attack suffers -2 to attack roll. While a person with a cybernetic limb of Strength 20, doesn't suffer the nonlethal damage or the attack penalty to his second attack due to the shock absorbers and gyros in the arm to keep it steady. A creature of medium size or smaller attacked by a BB5 must make a Strength check DC 10 + half damage dealt or be thrown back 1d4x5 feet and knocked prone.
When used to pistol whip someone, it deals 1d6 points of bludgeoning damage instead of the normal 1d4 for pistols for its heavier construction and larger size.
Ammunition: Box of 25 20mm rounds has a PDC 10.

Explosive Rounds: The high explosive rounds available for the BB5 deals 4d6 damage to a 20 foot radius with a Reflex save DC 15 for half damage. PDC 12 for box of 25.
Flechette Rounds: These rounds split open upon leaving the barrel, releasing dozens of razor sharp needles that spread out filling a large area. The flechette rounds deal 4d6 piercing and slashing damage to everything in a 60 foot long cone, Reflex save DC 18 for half damage. PDC 13 for box of 30.
Gyrojet Rounds: These rounds have miniature rockets that propel the round further. The range increment is increased to 55 feet, but damage is reduced to 4d8. PDC 13 for 25.



Big Bore 6

The Big Bore 6 is a M16 style rifle chambered in the same shortened 20mm as the Big Bore 5, as well as an upgraded version of the suppression system to allow for autofire. Due to its weight and recoil, this weapon can only be handled by those with enhanced strength, usually via cybernetics or those with extraordinary strength. Instead of a standard box magazine, it uses a large saddle style due to the large caliber.

Big Bore 6 (Late PL5/PL 6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 4d10
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 35 lbs
Ammo: 20 box
Purchase DC: 23 (Mil +3)
Notes: Anyone without exceptional strength, or a cybernetic arm, with strength rated at least 20, suffers -2 on any attacks after the first attack in a round, and suffers half the damage rolled in nonlethal damage on any attack made with the BB5. So a normal person, with Strength 18 to 20 will suffer half damage in nonlethal damage each time he fires the weapon, and his second attack suffers -2 to attack roll. While a person with a cybernetic limb of Strength 20, doesn't suffer the subdual damage or the attack penalty to his second attack due to the shock absorbers and gyros in the arm to keep it steady. A creature of medium size or smaller struck by a BB6 must make a Strength check DC 10 + half damage dealt or be thrown back 1d4x5 feet and knocked prone. On auto the DC is increased by +2. A Strength of 22 is required for full autofire or suffer an additional -2 penalty to attack, and suffer the full damage as nonlethal damage with less Strength.
When used to bludgeon someone, it deals 1d8 points of bludgeoning damage instead of the normal 1d6 for rifles for its heavier construction and larger size.
Ammunition: Box of 25 20mm rounds has a PDC 10.

Explosive Rounds: The high explosive rounds available for the BB6 deals 4d6 damage to a 20 foot radius with a Reflex save DC 15 for half damage. PDC 12 for box of 25.
Flechette Rounds: These rounds split open upon leaving the barrel, releasing dozens of razor sharp needles that spread out filling a large area. The flechette rounds deal 4d6 piercing and slashing damage to everything in a 60 foot long cone, Reflex save DC 18 for half damage. PDC 13 for box of 30.
Gyrojet Rounds: These rounds have miniature rockets that propel the round further. The range increment is increased to 120 feet, but damage is reduced to 4d8. PDC 13 for 25.



EIPP Weapons

After Colt's plasma explosive rounds research, they began researching electro-induced plasma propellant technology as an alternative to chemical propellants, especially with laser technology starting to become mainstream. This research would eventually lead to Colt's Rhino plasma rifle years later, however Colt would keep making ballistic weapons as they have more versatility over laser and plasma weapons.
EIPP technology gives a cleaner and more powerful explosion to propel the round. A liquid in the weapon is superheated to the point of becoming explosive plasma, which then drives the round out. EIPP weapons have a bit more damage and range over conventional chemical propellant rounds, plus with a variety of rounds available make them still useful for different purposes over energy weapons. These weapons require a power pack to ignite the liquid, which is also contained in the clip in many of the weapons to save on logistic concerns. Empty magazines are returned to the manufacturer or a licensed shop which has the equipment to reload and refill a magazine. A standard power pack will have enough power for about 200 rounds as not much liquid isn't needed to be turned into plasma to fire the round.
This system does make the weapons heavier, but Colt found that many clients find that a good heavy weapon seems to symbolize a powerful weapon. Also the additional weight helps to absorb some of the increased recoil.
Note: EIPP versions of ammunition has the PDC increased by +2.

Super 5 Shotgun (aka EEP)
The Super 5 shotgun is the first shotgun that Colt released using the EIPP technology. It is large and intimidating, partly due to the reinforced barrel and receiver to survive the heat of the plasma propellant. It comes in 12 gauge, however uses special cartridges instead other standard due to the plasma propellant, which does make them more expensive than standard 12 gauge, but Colt has made any currently available 12 gauge round also available for the Super 5.

Super 5 Shotgun (Early PL6/PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8+3
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 14
Ammo: 8 box, power pack 200
Purchase DC: 17 (Lic +1)
Notes: Requires a power pack which allows the weapon to fire 200 times, the liquid required is in the magazine.
Knockdown - Target must succeed a Fort DC 15 save or be knocked prone.

Officer's ACP 3
This is a modern upgrade to the old Officer's ACP concealed weapon for police and other undercover officers, using Colt's new EIPP. A small power pack is included in the magazine, but due to the liquid and battery in the magazine, the Officer's ACP has a lower round count than it's ancestor, but the increased power and range hopefully counters this one flaw.

Officer's ACP 3
Damage: 2d6+3
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Small
Weight: 3 lb.
Ammo: 6 box
Purchase DC: 15 (Res +2)
Notes: +2 to conceal the weapon. The magazine contains enough liquid and battery power to fire all the rounds in the magazine. To recharge and refill must be returned to a licensed dealer or the manufacturer.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 3, 2016)

GEWS328A3, aka Thumper



The General Electrics Weapon System 328A3 is a squad support weapon. Usually mounted on a waist support harness, but can also be mounted on a tripod or a vehicular turret mount. The Thumper as it's affectionately named, is a six barreled plasma weapon. Individually each barrel isn't too impressive, but the Thumper fires two barrels at once, one on each side, alternating between sets of two with each firing, keeping the barrels cooler on autofire. Another feature of the Thumper is the mini-rocket launcher that lines its center, adding a little extra THUMP in combat.
Featuring a second trigger for the rocket launcher, as long as the Thumper isn't firing on autofire, the user can fire a plasma burst, then a rocket, then back to plasma again or vice versa or in any combination.
The Thumper can make use of standard power packs, but uses two at once (drawing power from both, so when one shot is fired, one charge is pulled from both. On autofire 10 is used from both). The mini-rockets are loaded in from the top of the shroud surrounding the barrels. A rocket 'sleeve' can be used to quickly reload the rockets (acts as a speed loader holding 6 rockets, disintegrates as the rockets are fired), else it takes a move action to reload one rocket, so 2 rounds to fully reload the rockets individually.

GEWS328A3 (PL6/7 Heavy Weapon)
Damage: 4d10 plasma, varies rocket
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire (or whatever type for the plasma in your game), varies by rocket type
Range Increment: 80 ft, 150 rocket
Rate of Fire: S,A plasma, semi rocket
Size: Large, just barely under huge. 
Weight: 32 lbs
Ammo: 50 box plasma, 6 internal rocket
Purchase: PDC32 +3 Military
Has alternate weapon gadget for mini-rockets.
Has a port to allow connection to a power source, such as from a vehicle to power the plasma barrels instead of using normal power packs.



GEP RePS PL5/6
General Electric Pharmacueticals was experimenting with new forms of energy, such as biofuels and energy producting microbes. Taking some fungus with bioluminous powers, combining with DNA from electric eels, GEP has managed to create an organic source of power. The Regenerating Power System is about the size of a fridge, and produces enough power to power a couple dozen homes for year, or a MBT for 6 months of continuous nonstop use. The RePS needs about a litre of water and 1 kg (about two pounds) of a nutrient solution, which can be mixed into the water each day it's used. A RePS can last for 5 years if not used constantly, where the organic mass inside will go into a state of hypernation to allow it to not waste energy when not in use. After about 5 years, more organic material will have to be added and dead matter removed. This is easily done at any GEP storefront for about 11 PDC
Weight: 34 lbs
PDC: 16
Nutrient: 20 kg (approximately 45 lbs), PDC 11

GEP RePP PL6
The Regenerating Power Pack is a backpack sized portable version of the RePS. Provides enough power comparable to 5 gas powered portable generators of the past age. Can be used to power anything from a vehicle to weapons. Needs about 100 ml of water and 50 g of nutrient each day of use. Can last up to 5 years before needing to have organic material checked and changed. Can be done for PDC 8.
Weight: 12 lbs
PDC: 17



GE Smasher Ion Rifle
As many militaries went all gunho over lasers then plasma weapons, GE, after making profits on their Thumper squad support weapon, started researching into electric based weapons. Although they did make successful weapons, they didn't get the military contracts they wanted for their ion weapons, although several police agencies have bought large numbers due to the fact the ion weapons come with a stun module as a standard feature, and even though they are shorter ranged than most laser rifles, in urban settings, great range isn't necessary.
Smasher Ion Rifle (PL6/7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 4d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Electricity
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 7.5 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase: 21 Res (+2)
Game Notes: Comes with stun module Fort DC 15 or be stunned for 1d4 rounds, on autofire mode, the user can gain the benefits of the Strafe feat



GE Stinger
The Stinger is the smaller brother to the Smasher ion rifle. Using a very simple, rounded body design to accommodate the insulating sleeve around the barrel, it has gained some popularity amongst police, security and many people for self defense purposes. The stinger also comes with stun module. In some areas the weapon is sold with the weapon locked in stun mode due to weapon laws which prohibit lethal weapons.
Stinger Ion Pistol (PL6/7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Electricity
Range Increment: 20 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Small
Weight: 2.5 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase: 20 Res (+2)
Game Notes: Comes with stun module Fort DC 15 or be stunned for 1d4 rounds, on autofire mode, the user can gain the benefits of the Strafe feat. To meet laws that restrict lethal weapons, the Stinger can be locked in stun mode and deals only nonlethal damage, PDC is reduced to 17 and restriction to Licensed (+1)


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 3, 2016)

Shocker Series
A departure for GE, the Shocker is a melee weapon that can also be powered up for more damage with high currents of electricity. The shocker also has the added bonus of sending a bolt of electricity to hit targets at a distance. Shockers are usually modeled after short or long swords, but daggers and other melee weapons are also available. To recharge the batteries, the weapon must be placed in the sheath and placed on a power dock which recharges the weapon in about 2 hours.

Shocker Short Sword (Simple Weapons Proficiency PL 6)
Damage: 1d6 unpowered add 1d6 when powered, 3d4 bolt
Critical: 19-20 x2, 20
Damage Type: piercing, powered is piercing and electrical, electrical for bolt
Range Increment: 20 ft for the bolt, maximum of 5 range increments.
Ammo: 10 minutes of continuous use, or 10 bolts (one bolt is worth 1 minute)
Size: Small
Weight: 3 lbs
Purchase DC: 12
Restriction: -
Game Note: Shooting the bolt is a little awkward and suffers a -1 penalty to attack.

Shocker Dagger (Simple Weapon Proficiency PL6)
Damage: 1d4, add 1d6 when powered, 3d4 bolt
Critical: 19-20 x2, 20
Damage Type: piercing, piercing plus electrical when powered, electrical for bolt
Range Increment: 10 ft for throwing the dagger, 10 ft for bolt, maximum of 5 range increments,
Ammo: 10 minutes of continuous use, or 10 bolts (one bolt is worth 1 minute)
Size: Tiny
Weight: 1 lbs
Purchase DC: 10
Restriction: -
Game Note: The dagger is easy to point and doesn't suffer any attack penalties when firing the electrical bolt.

Shocker Longsword (Simple Weapon Proficiency PL6)
Damage: 1d8, add 2d4 when powered, 4d4 bolt
Critical: 19-20 x2, 20
Damage Type: slashing, slashing and electrical when powered, electrical for bolt
Range Increment: 25 ft for electrical bolt, max of 5 range increments
Ammo: 20 minutes of continuous use, or 20 bolts (one bolt is worth 1 minute)
Size: Large
Weight: 4.5 lbs
Purchase DC: 15
Restriction: -
Game Note: Aiming the sword to fire the bolt is awkward and suffers a -2 to attack rolls.



Shock Gloves
Shock gloves are a new development from General Electric's weapons department, expanding from the shocker series of melee weapons. Shock gloves are padded, insulated and slightly armoured gloves, similar to gauntlets, with the knuckles that are reinforced and padded to protect the user's hands in unarmed combat. These gloves, when they strike a surface, they emit a large electric discharge. What makes these different from GE's shocker series of weapons, besides the lack of ranged discharge, is that they do not require any power source. They work on a greatly enhanced version of piezoelectricity, where specially grown crystals, when put under physical stress, emit an electrical charge, which is then transmitted through a series of super conductors and transformers, then finally to the emitters in the knuckles.
Shock Gloves (PL6 Simple Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: +1 plus 1d4 electrical
Critical: 20, x2
Damage Type: bludgeoning plus electrical
Range Increment: melee
Size: Tiny
Weight: 1 lb
Purchase DC: 10
Restriction: -
Game Note: If used by a character with the Brawl feat, shock gloves increase the base damage dealt by an unarmed strike by +1, this is in addition to the +1 granted by the shock gloves, and unarmed strikes deal lethal damage. Weight and cost is for a single glove.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 3, 2016)

Particle Beam Weapons

As GE experiments with other types of energies for weapons research, they finally develop the particle beam weapons. These are high damage weapons, but short ranged. Most particle beam weapons also don't have automatic capability as the systems require a fair bit to cool or recharge. Another advantage of particle beam weapons is they are not defeated by anti laser or plasma systems. 

GEPB 01
The PB01 is General Electric's first particle beam rifle. An angular design with a big bore barrel, a flip down fore grip is built in for greater stability. Used mostly in close quarters or bunker clearing since the range is short for a rifle. The PB01 uses standard power packs, but is a power hungry weapon, with the power pack plugging into the stock.

GEPB01 (PL7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 1d4x10
Critical: 20 x3
Damage Type: Unspecific Energy
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate Of Fire: Semi
Magazine: 20 box
Size: Large
Weight: 15 lbs
Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: Mil (+3)

GEPB02
The PB02 is the pistol version of the 01, following a similar angular design only smaller. 

GEPB02 (PL7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 4d6
Critical: 20 x3
Damage Type: Unspecific Energy
Range Increment: 25 ft
Rate Of Fire: Semi
Magazine: 30 box
Size: Medium
Weight: 5 lbs
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Mil (+3)



GEPB03
As GE's experience with particle beam weapons, they released the GEPB03, a heavy anti-armour weapon. Meant to be mounted on a vehicle or used in two man teams, similar to the old M2B .50 cal heavy machineguns. It has decent range, heavy damage, but lacks automatic fire capability, although it does have excellent damage potential for one-shot kills of lightly armoured vehicles. The GEPB03 is power hungry, eating up twice as much power as other weapons. It can accept standard power packs, which give it a limited supply of shots, or if hooked into a power generator for a near unlimited supply.

GEPB03 (PL7)
Damage: 1d6x10
Critical: 20 x3
Damage Type: Unspecified Energy
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Huge
Weight: 76 lbs
Ammo: 25 box
Purchase DC: 33 Mil (+3)
Notes: Comes with barrel mounted bipod, mountings for tripod or turret mounting on vehicles or buildings. Breaks into two pieces to be carried easier by two people. Takes 2 rounds to assemble, 1 round to disassemble. To attach a power supply takes a standard action, which can be done as part of the assembly if two people are assembling the weapon.



GEPB05
The next in GE's particle beam series, the GEPB05 takes the lessons of earlier versions, improves energy consumption, size and armour penetration. The GEPB05 is visually very similar to the GEPB01 except it has a slightly more ergonomically designed frame, mounts for accessories such as bayonets, lights or secondary weapons on the top and bottom of the weapon.  

GEPB05 (PL7 Personal Firearm Proficiency)
Damage: 1d4x10 ignore 3 points of DR/hardness
Critical: 20 x3
Damage Type: Unspecified Energy
Range Increment: 65 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large 
Weight: 12 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 25 (Res +2)
Notes: Mounts on top for scope/light with a mount under the barrel for secondary weapons such as bayonets, shotguns or grenade launchers.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 3, 2016)

GEWS432C1 Sprayer
With the work of GE's pharmaceutical department, GE has developed an acid compound that can be used and easily transported by sappers and commandos for breaking into fortified locations. The sprayer is built similarly to flamethrowers, with a tank that contains the acid compound, with a handheld sprayer that releases the acid in either a wide short range cone for hitting multiple targets or melting through walls or vehicles, or a narrow stream for greater range. What makes this weapon safe over previous notions that acid based weapons are just as dangerous to their users is the acidic compound is stored as a neutral viscous, yellow dyed liquid. It only becomes acidic when it passes through a special membrane in the handheld sprayer under pressure with an electric charge passing through the membrane. This  allows any leaks in the tank or hosing to not pose a danger to the user or anyone nearby. The compound also reverts back to a neutral liquid within 12 seconds of contact with air. This allows its use in burning holes in walls to be passed through safely without burning people.

GEWS432C1 Sprayer (Late PL5/Early PL6 No feat needed)
Damage: 3d6
Critical: -
Damage Type: Acid
Range Increment: 5 ft wide 40 ft long line, or 15 ft cone
Rate Of Fire: Semi
Magazine: 20 internal
Size: Large
Weight: 43 lbs
Purchase DC: 19
Restriction: Res (+2)
Note: The acid ignores 15 points of hardness. If using the cone to burn through walls, if it's ability to ignore hardness is greater than target's, it burns a hole 6 inches deep. If the target's hardness is greater, and still manages to deal damage past the hardness, it only burns a hole 1 inch deep. The tank is self-sealing against punctures, and has 5 hardness and 5 hit points. The tank has Def 9 + user's Dex modifier + class bonus.
Refill tanks of the acidic compound have a PDC of 10. 



GEW435B2 Pellet Shooter, aka Pee Shooter
After perfecting  acid compound to be used in the GEW432C1 sprayer, GE Pharmaceutical began work on how to make it even more portable. They eventually developed a way to contain the acid compound in a small ball container, similar to a paint ball, which bursts on contact. Unfortunately it doesn't hold much acid, but does allow for semi automatic fire. Using a pneumatic system, similar to paint ball guns, compressed air canisters provide the power to fire the balls, while a power pack provides the power to 'activate' the acid compound in the balls. The weapon and ammo clips and drums are heavily insulated against electrical attacks to prevent them from accidentally being set off. Unfortunately due to the smaller amount of acid in the acid pellets, this weapon system isn't quite as useful for breaching walls, but is still quite useful for opening doors and locks. An added bonus is the system is very quiet, which makes it an excellent weapon for special forces.

GEW435B2 Pellet Shooter (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Acid
Range Increment: 30
Rate Of Fire: Semi
Magazine: 40 rd clip or 100 rd drum
Size: Large
Weight: 9 lbs empty, clip adds 2 lbs, drum adds 4 lbs.
Purchase DC: 20  Box of 20 pellets is PDC 12
Restriction: Res (+2)
Note: The acid ignores 15 points of hardness. If used against solid walls to burn through, if it's ability to ignore hardness is greater than target's, it burns a hole 1 inches deep but only about 5 inches in diameter. If the target's hardness is greater, and still manages to deal damage past the hardness, it only burns a hole half an inch deep. One pellet is powerful enough to burn away most locks and door hinges. 
Targets suffer a -10 penalty to try and hear the weapon firing unless they are within 20 feet of it.



Acid Munitions

After success of the GEW435 acid pellet shooter, GE has continued to advance their technology in acid munitions. Some critics believe that GE is creating inhumane weapons, but they argue that these munitions are meant for barricade removal, which aids in police or rescue workers in getting to people without resulting to explosives, which could end up hurting innocent people. The acid compound in these rounds will revert to  a harmless neutral liquid after 12 seconds (2 rounds) after being exposed to air to prevent accidental injuries.

GEA211 12Ga Acid Shell
A special container, similar to the pellet shooter rounds is contained within a 12 gauge shotgun round to allow it to be safely used to in shotguns for use in breaching doors. The acid isn't much more powerful than that in the pellet shooter, but there is more of it to allow for a larger area to be affected.
The GEA211 deals 2d8 points of acid damage, ignores 10 points of hardness to a 5 foot radius area. If used against solid walls to burn through, if its ability to ignore hardness is greater than the target's, it burns a hole 2 inches deep in an area 5 foot in diameter. If the target's hardness is greater, and still deals damage past the hardness, it only burns a hold 1 inch deep. One round is usually powerful enough to burn away most doors or household walls.
PDC 15 for a box of 10 shells.

GEA232 40mm Grenade
Developing a 40mm sized grenade seemed like the next logical step. The grenade affects a 15 foot radius area, dealing 3d6 points of acid damage that ignores 8 points of hardness. Can burn through a 15 foot wide area up to 1 inch deep. PDC 16 for 10 grenades.

GEA236C2 Mini Grenade
A mini grenade version of the 40mm grenade is available, but with a reduced blast radius. It affects a 10 foot radius area, dealing 3d6 points of acid damage that ignores 7 points of hardness. Can burn through a 10 foot area, up to 1 inch deep. PDC 17 for 10 grenades.

GEA432C21 Rocket
This rocket version will fit in most shoulder rockets, such as the LAW or standard RPGs. The warhead is heavier than standard explosive warheads, which reduces the range of the launcher by 10 feet. The rocket deals 6d6 points of acid damage, ignore 10 points of hardness to a 30 foot radius area. It can burn a hole 30 feet wide up to an inch deep. PDC 18 for 5 rockets.



Acid Fog Grenades

With sales of the acid based weaponry proving to be quite successful, GE decided to make an acid version of the firefog available for robots and mechs. They first made a grenade/proximity mine to test the concept. 
The grenade/proximity mine is a bit bigger than a regular hand grenade, shaped like a round ended cylinder. It can be thrown then releases its payload after several seconds from impact to allow the user to move out of harms way. Alternatively, it can be used as a mine. In this way, it is placed on the ground, safety pulled and arms itself after 10 seconds to allow the user to get out of the sensor's range of 20 feet. It will wait until a target is within 10 feet before detonating. 

Acid Fog Grenade/Proximity Mine (PL6)
Damage: 3d6, ignores 5 points of hardness/DR
Damage Type: Acid
Range Increment: 20 ft thrown, proximity sensor detects targets out to 20 ft but won't detonate until 10 ft
Blast Radius: 30 ft Will linger in the air for 6 rounds then dissipates harmlessly as the acid compounds breaks down. 
Reflex Save DC: 20
Size: Tiny
Weight: 1.3 lb
Purchase DC: 19 Mil (+3) for a box of 5 grenades.



Acid Rain Missile (PL 6 Heavy/Missile/Exotic Weapon Proficiency)
To expand on their acid munitions, before GE created the acid fog grenades, they tried to recreate conditions in a lab for acid rain in an attempt to find ways to repair the environmental damage that creates acid rain. Although somewhat successful, and GE's weapons division weaponized the idea for the acid fog grenades. Further expansion of the technology has allowed the creation of the acid rain missile. The missile is usually vehicle mounted, similar to TOWs, launched from the ground, programmed to detonate over a target area. Upon detonation, the missile releases its chemical payload, seeding clouds, turning the moisture in the clouds into an acidic compound, which rains over the area for several minutes before the chemicals break down and become harmless. 
The acidic rain damages all organic material, from flesh, plants, animals, fabrics except for synthetic cloths and rubber, making it hazardous especially in woodlands or other areas where artificial structures can't be found. The rain deals 2d4 points of damage every round for 1d4 minutes. A person wearing armour or clothing made from synthetic materials can make a Reflex save (DC 17) to reduce damage by half (abilities such as evasion do not work to completely evade damage unless the character can find sufficient cover), or must seek cover. The rain covers a 200 foot radius area, and can move if winds are stronger than 20 mph.
Everything in the area takes acid damage, except metals, synthetic materials like kevlar, nylon, etc. Vehicles are vulnerable as their tires will take damage unless they are somehow specially treated or covered before the acid rain starts. Vehicles with environmental seals must have them replaced afterwards as the acid rain eats away at the seals, (Repair DC 17 with a PDC ranging from 7 to 15 depending on size of vehicle and type of environmental sealing used) requirng them to be replaced.  
The missile can be launched from missile launchers similar to TOWs mounted on Hummers and similar vehicles. When launched, must target an area above the desired area to be rained on, (Defense 16) after making a Knowledge: Tactics DC 19 check. Having at least 4 ranks in Knowledge: Earth and Sciences grants a +2 bonus to the Knowledge: Tactics check.
Missiles are Huge, weigh 165 lbs each, not including launcher, PDC 25 Illegal (+4) per missile.



GEWS501A1 Acid Geyser Mines
The acid geyser mines are used in a similar manner as the old claymore mines, for anti-infantry, and even light anti-vehicle purposes, defending locations. The mine, when triggered releases a burst of acid 15 feet in the air, and with a 20 foot radius. Unlike GE's other acid weaponry, the acid in the geyser mines doesn't break down immediately, continuing to deal damage for several seconds, dealing damage for 1d4+1 rounds before it breaks down and becomes safe, dealing 4d6 points of acid damage, each round, Reflex save DC 17 for half. Requires 5 ranks in Demolition skill to use safely (DC 15 to set the weapon up, but a character can take 10 on this check if not under fire).

 Weapon
 Damage
 Critical
 Type
 Radius
 Range
 Size
 Weight
 PDC
 Restriction
 Acid Geyser Mine
 4d6
 -
 Acid
 20 ft
 -
 Small
 4 lbs.
 21
 Mil (+3)


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 3, 2016)

GEWS4402A1 Storm
The storm is GE's expansion in ion weaponry, in the form of a pistol, with a gyrojet alternate fire mode. The storm got its name from the fact the primary weapon is electrical base, and the gyrojet makes a retort that sounds similar to thunder. A well crafted heavy handgun, the storm uses a specially designed power pack that fits into the top back, while the gyrojet rounds fit into the handle like a traditional magazine. Instead of using a starndard gyrojet, which is a mini rocket, which takes a few seconds to gain speed, the storm uses a hybrid round which uses propellant used in caseless rounds to launch the round out the barrel as the rocket motor builds up thrust, giving the rounds exceptional range for a pistol, and the gyrojet rounds are filled with a small explosive, increasing their damage.
The ion part has a stun setting, and excellent stopping power for a pistol, which does make it a favourite amongst many weapon lovers, but due to the unique power pack, has made many government agencies shy away from it. 

GEWS4402A1 Storm (PL6/7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d6 /2d6+1d6
Critical: 20x3 / 20x2
Damage Type: electricity/ ballistic + fire
Range Increment: 34/70
Rate of Fire: s / s
Size: Med/small
Weight: 4 lb
Ammo: 30 box / 8 box
Purchase DC: 23 Mil (+3)
Notes: Masterwork weapon +1 to attack rolls, stun module on ion pistol Fort DC 18 or be stunned for 1d4 rounds, switching between ion and gyrojet is a free action.



GEWS520B1 Triple Iron
The Triple Iron is a heavy ion weapon with three ion projectors, laid out in a triangle, use for heavy support of infantry. It comes with several firing modes, giving it greater versatility than just as a heavy weapon. In its standard mode, it'll fire each barrel in succession allowing for excellent autofire capability as it helps keep the heat in the projectors lower. The next mode is a long ranged mode, reducing the rate of fire, shunting power from other barrels into the top barrel to boost the range dramatically. The last mode fires all three barrels for heavy damage, but range is reduced for increased damage potential and armour penetration for anti-armour purposes.
Unfortunately, the Triple Iron is heavy, requiring the user to have high strength, or have some kind of power assist such as from power armour, weapon rigs or augmented strength through bio-mods or cybernetics. Although not a very long weapon, it is thick, barely making it man portable, due to the cooling shroud to keep it cool.

GEWS520B1 Triple Iron (PL6/7)
Damage: 4d6, 4d6, 8d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Electricity
Range Increment: 70 ft, 180 ft, 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S/A, Single, Semi
Size: Large (almost huge)
Weight: 40 lbs.
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 26 Mil (+3)
Notes: In standard mode the barrels fire in tandem, which when fired in autofire keeps the barrels cooler, increases the Reflex DC to 18. In the ranged mode, the rate of fire switches to single and increases range greatly. In the anti-armour mode, all three barrels fire at once, rate of fire changes to semi and ignores 5 points of hardness. Strength of 18 is required to carry and fire the Triple Iron while on the move, or must be braced. If not braced and the user has strength lower than 18, or lacks a weapon rig, suffers a -1 penalty to attack rolls. 



GEWS6013A1 Stopper Heavy Ion Pistol
GE released the Stopper to provide a close combat weapon with heavy damage for vehicle crews and S.W.A.T. members, with the standard option of a stun setting. However the governments wouldn't have it although the military testers wanted them as the option for stunning was greatly desired amongst black ops units as it meant less equipment to carry for capturing a target and switching to killing. The high damage makes it an excellent one shot kill weapon, but it has limited effective range.
The Stopper is based on the Stinger, but with larger barrel, non-metallic construction, sealed and a neutral buoyancy so it floats in water where it is let go, and heavier barrel shroud. The sides have mounts for tactical lights and a bayonet mount.

GEWS6013A1 Stopper Heavy Ion Pistol
Damage: 5d6
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Electricity
Range Increment: 30 ft, limited to 5 range increments
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Medium
Weight: 9 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 24 (Mil +3)
Notes: Stun setting Fort DC 15 or be stunned for 1d4 rounds, on autofire mode, the user gains the benefits of the Strafe feat. Mounts on sides for tactical light and bayonet or similar items, but no secondary weapons.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 3, 2016)

GEA101A2 Mantis Helmet
The mantis helmet is an optional helmet that can be fitted with most forms of armour including ballistic, combat, and environmental, but not powered armour. The helmet looks like the head of a praying mantis, with large eyes that start on the front and angle back along the sides, two antenna on the top of the head, and a set of mandibles at the front.
The large eyes are armoured and conceal cameras which feed directly to the HUD giving the user a full panoramic view of his surroundings. The antenna are motion detectors, chemical sensors and also sense air pressure and movement. The motion sensors don't have as much range as normal, but are more sensitive, and being tied into the cameras and HUD, when motion is detected, the camera pointing in the same direction as the motion will become more prominent in the user's field of vision, but not blocking it. The sensitivity of the motion sensors, combined with the air pressure and air movement sensors allow for the general detection of objects that are out of phase, allowing the user to have a general idea of size and location of a phased object, and invisible force fields or energy fields.
The chemical sensors aren't as powerful as most handheld ones, but are quite useful. The mandibles are functional, allowing their use to cut wires, cables or use as an attack in melee combat when restrained or grappled. Behind the mandibles, with an armoured grill is an air filter to filter out airborne toxins and poisons. 
Below the mandibles GE has installed a small acid pellet shooter, similar to the GEW435B2, but with only a 10 round payload. Reloading takes about a minute, with the helmet removed. The helmet can be sealed when used with environmental armour to maintain internal atmosphere, but does not contain its own air supply. At the back of the helmet is the power supply which will power the helmet for about 8 hours of constant use. If combined with armour that has a power source (but not powered armour), the helmet can be tied into the suit's power system to recharge or augment its power supply. Also included is a smart weapon link for connecting to such weapons.
Benefits: Spot checks with HUD and motion sensors +3 to Spot, motion sensor range is 50 feet, but can detect a moving phased object (user not denied Dex bonus to Def, but target still retains same concealment if invisible), +5 bonus to Search checks for chemicals, detect different air pressures and air movement (+2 Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences related to weather and air, possibly detect invisible nonmoving objects or people by altered airflow around it), mandibles act as bolt and wire cutters, smart weapon link.
Weapons: Mandible Bite 1d4 (+ 1/2 Str bonus), 20x2, melee, piercing.
Acid Pellet Shooter: Identical to GEW435B2 only with a 10 round payload and range reduced to 10 ft increment out to 5 range increments maximum.



GEA200A1

GE's first mass produced armour, the GEA200A1 is technically a power armour, with a minor exoskeleton system to support the weight of the armour and reduce fatigue on extended marches and the weight of carried weapons and gear. The suit is environmentally sealed, with a simple HUD system for suit diagnostics, integrity and power levels, with two helmet mounted lights and polarizing visor. The backpack contains the life support and recycling systems, providing 24 hours of contained air, but with the recycling system, able to stretch that to 7 days, although the air will be quite stale. A salvage system will seal breaches in arms and legs with a tourniquet. Basic NBC shielding is included in the design.
The GEA200A1 is designed to be very easy to operate, requiring very little training and a simple system to open and close the suit for quick donning and removal. The shoulder guards mount ammunition storage containers for most common weapons and can be easily modified for nonstandard ones. These features and mass production, lowering the cost, made the GEA200A1 popular amongst many militaries and mercenaries. 

GEA200A1 (PL6 Medium Armour Proficiency) 
Type: Medium Micro Assist Tactical Armour
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +3
Str Bonus: +2
Nonprof Str Bonus: +2
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 25 ft
Weight: 25 lbs
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Lic +1
Notes: 
 Includes military walkie talkie, text and image transmitting and receiving capabilities, weapon link to scopes, HUD. Built in camera in helmet with 10 hours of record time, small built-in computer. When the user runs, can run for Constitution score x2 before needing to make Constitution checks to keep running, and gains a +2 equipment bonus to these checks. Also a +2 equipment bonus to checks when force marching. NBC shielding, 24 hours air plus recycling systems can extend to 7 days.
Two ammo containers on shoulders that can hold 2 large magazines (approximately 60 rounds each, or similar sized objects such as 2 or 3 grenades), hooks and pouches to hold other small items or connect weapon straps to for easy of storage. In case of breach, the suit can seal itself to prevent further air lose. 



GEA300A3

The 300A3 is the upgraded version of the 200A1, featuring upgraded armour, better exoskeleton, balance gyros, improved HUD system, extended life support, magnetic boots. The backpack contains the life support system is extended to 2 days, with the recycling system extending that to 10 days. Also mounted in the backpack is a mini thruster system which only engages in low gravity situations, helping to keep the wearer from bouncing away. The onboard systems include a GPS, video and audio feeds, map overlay, a 50 foot range motion detector, Geiger counter, suit diagnostic and power levels, passive night vision, and a smart weapon uplink. The suit's power system will keep the suit functional for 2 days before requiring recharging in combat conditions, or up to 10 days with minor strenuous activity. The suit also features a set of lights on the helmet and one the torso.
The A300A3 adds about 6 inches to the user's height, in part due to the suit has feet below the user's feet, which is tied to the suit's gyro system, aiding balance, contains the magnetic boots and shock absorbing system to allow the user to jump from 20 feet heights without worry.
The A300A3 is compatible with the GEA101A2 helmet, includes a link and programming to link with any of GE's weapons and any scopes attached to them, and includes an ammo counter

GEA300A3 (PL6 Medium Armour Proficiency) 
Type: Medium Micro Assist Tactical Armour
Equipment Bonus: +5
Nonprof. Bonus: +3
Str Bonus: +3
Nonprof Str Bonus: +2
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 25 ft
Weight: 30 lbs
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Res +2
Notes: 
 Includes military walkie talkie, text and image transmitting and receiving capabilities, weapon link to scopes, HUD. Built in camera in helmet with 10 hours of record time, small built-in computer. When the user runs, can run for Constitution score x2 before needing to make Constitution checks to keep running, and gains a +2 equipment bonus to these checks. Also a +2 equipment bonus to checks when force marching. NBC shielding, 48 hours air plus recycling systems can extend to 10 days.
Two ammo containers on shoulders that can hold 2 large magazines (approximately 60 rounds each, or similar sized objects such as 2 or 3 grenades), hooks and pouches to hold other small items or connect weapon straps to for easy of storage. In case of breach, the suit can seal itself to prevent further air lose. Weapon link, motion detector, geiger counter, dark vision 30 ft, in low gravity environments, the suit allows the wearer to function as if in normal gravity, not requiring any low gravity training or suffering penalties, GPS, two lights on helmet and one on torso. Falls are treated as 20 feet less for calculating falling damage, magnetic boots.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 4, 2016)

Faradai Inc


Faradai Inc is primarily a weapons manufacturer that has only been around for the last decade or so. Faradai Inc is known for producing high quality, advanced plasma weaponry as their primary line of products, but they have also branched into advanced small arms ballistic weapons and robotics. Many of their weapons and robots also have very unique and advanced features, making them the envy of their competitors. The only complaint any client has had about their products is that it is difficult to do any repairs themselves, or through other sources, however Faradai offers cheap repairs and upgrade services through their outlets. 
Faradai products usually have a theme about them. Most of their weapons are plasma based, and Faradai has shown they have mastered plasma weaponry, making many of their plasma weapons dual use. Almost all plasma weapons have the capability to be used as a plasma based flamethrower. Many of their products are styled with sleek lines or aggressive designs, clearly designed for combat or to fill whatever role they are meant for. 
In the last few years, there has been some controversy over Faradai Inc's advanced technology and available products to the public. Many point out that very little is known about Faradai's staff, policies or anything beyond the products they release and what little of their facilities that are open to the public. The investigation into how Faradai managed to release the Viper as a fully automatic weapon for public use only turned up a purely legal and well thought out marketing and proposals to the government. Not a single bribe or any other illegal means used. This has baffled conspiracists for years. Although many believe it was only possible with the fact that Faradai makes every sale of a Viper known to all police forces with the weapon's serial numbers and other specifications. That and the fact that any attempt to alter or remove serial numbers renders the weapon completely inoperable. 
Faradai shows no signs of slowing in their ability to providing high quality advanced products for years to come. And with each passing year, new and interesting product will continue to be produced and marvel clients everywhere.

Secret about Faradai Inc. GM Notes.
Depending on the level of your campaigns, I'm providing a few possible choices for Faradai Inc, but feel free to use as much or none as you see fit.
1) Faradai Inc is funded by a group of very wealthy people who feel that they should rule the world. Using their wealth to higher experts in various fields, and began pushing technology and producing working prototypes as quickly and safely as possible. To aid in their plans of global domination, every piece of technology they sell has hidden tracking devices and Auidio/Video recording devices. These devices are tracked by Faradai's own satellites, and also any satellite that Faradai staff can hack, which is any civilian and about 50% of all military satellites at almost any given time, and uploaded through the satellite system or when the products are brought into a Faradai facility for updates or repairs. They use the information gathered for keeping up to date on all political and military events, collecting information for blackmails and plotting their eventual take over of other companies and eventually countries.
2) Faradai Inc is a secret front for a powerful criminal organization. Using Faradai to produce highly advanced equipment for use in their crimes. Think A.I.M from Marvel Comics, the publicly available products are only what the public and government sees, the criminals themselves get stuff that are years ahead of anything sold. Using the secret A/V and trackers allow the criminal organization to avoid authorities when necessary or to organize ambushes and other surprises.
3) Faradai Inc is a front for an alien race. Using the funds and facilities they have created, they are gathering information about the people around them. The aliens are either an invading force, and the creators of Faradai are an advanced scout group, creating a cache of advanced weaponry and robots, which upon the arrival of the main alien force, can be ordered remotely to turn on their previous users. OR the aliens are the survivors of a crashed alien ship, and using the money from the sales of Faradai products to gather materials to repair their ship, or just making their lives far more comfortable while stuck on this planet.

GM Note:
If for whatever reason PCs want to break into a Faradai Inc facility, it should be very difficult as there is no information outside of the buildings is available. All staff members live on the facility grounds, which are large, with fabrication facilities, storage for food, living areas and recreational areas, which are NOT available for anyone not affiliated with Faradai Inc. Security forces past public access areas is insanely high, making secret military bases look like daycare facilities. 
Security forces will be armed with advanced versions of publicly available, usually have +1 die of damage, +50% range, considered masterwork granting +1 to attack rolls, have stun modules with a DC of 20 and target stunned for 2+2d4 rounds. Other unavailable weapons and devices will be available, so feel free to invent some interesting means to defend the facilities.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 4, 2016)

Aggressor Plas-weapon

The Aggressor Plas-weapon is an interesting weapon made by Faradai Enterprises, a company that seemed to appear almost over night with numerous designs. The Aggressor is a plasma rifle laid out in a bullpup design, with smooth curves and ergnomonical ambidexterious design and a solidly built frame. It has three modes of use. One is as a normal plasma rifle with average damage, range and good accuracy. The second mode turns the Aggressor into a plasma based flamethrower, with the option to turn it into a plasma torch. The third mode is a shock baton. Some critics are unsure why it was included, but many soldiers who've used an aggressor and didn't have time to switch weapons when an opponent is just too close to shoot at are glad for the extra option. 

Switching between normal rifle and plasthrower modes is easy as flicking a switch on either side near the trigger. Switching to the shock baton mode is easy, simply grab the barrel/foregrip area with both hands after flicking the selector switch to shock baton and smash someone with the top part of the stock which releases a potent shock.

Aggressor Plas-Weapon (PL6/7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d10 rifle, 3d10 plasthrower or 3d6 fire ignores 20 hardness/DR plasma torch, 1d6+1d4 electrical
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire (or whatever type your campaign has plasma weapons as) for both rifle and plasthrower/torch mode, bludgeoning and electrical for shock baton. 
Range Increment: 75 ft for rifle, 30 ft line 5 ft wide for plasthrower, 5 ft for torch, melee for shock baton
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large 
Weight: 10 lbs
Ammo: 50 box, plasthrower uses two charges, torch uses one charge every minute of use, shock baton uses one charge for every 5 successful strikes.
Purchase: PDC21 +3 Military



Plas-Gauntlet

The Plas-Gauntlet is an armoured gauntlet, similar to those used in heavy armours and power armours. Along the back of the hand at the knuckles are several reinforced emitters. When the plas-gauntlet is activated, on a successful unarmed strike, a small plasma discharge is released, enhancing the user's strike. The plas-gauntlet also has the option of becoming a mini plasthrower.

The plas-gauntlet can be designed into a suit of power armour and integrated into its systems.

Plas-Gauntlet (PL6/7 Simple Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 1d4 + 2d8 fire or 2d8 fire
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Bludgeoning plus Fire (or whatever type your campaign has plasma weapons as) for normal use, or fire as plasthrower
Range Increment: Melee or 15 ft line
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Small
Weight: 3.5 lbs
Ammo: Normal power cell allows for 50 strikes, or 25 uses as a plasthrower
Purchase: PDC24 +3 Military



Incinerator

Shortly after the release of the Aggressor, Faradai Enterprises released the Incinerator. The incinerator is more of a specialist weapon than other weapons. It's designed as an anti infantry weapon with a plasthrower mode and it's normal plasma rifle mode deals area damage which is weaker than a normal plasma rifle.

Incinerator Plas-Weapon (PL6/7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d8 rifle or 3d10 plasthrower
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire (or whatever type your campaign has plasma weapons as) for both rifle and plasthrower. 
Range Increment: 85 ft for rifle with 10 ft radius (Reflex DC 17), 30 ft line 5 ft wide for plasthrower (Reflex DC 17)
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large 
Weight: 9 lbs
Ammo: 50 box, plasthrower uses two charges
Purchase: PDC20 +3 Military 



Viper Personal Defense Weapon

The Viper is Faradai Enterprise's entry into the civilian market. About the size of an average Glock 17, but the upper body, receiver, barrel are all taller and far angular in design. The Viper actually has two barrels and a unique receiver and feed mechanism. The Viper is one of the few civilian weapons available that comes with an automatic and burst setting as it uses only 4mm ball bearing size/shaped rounds. 
Faradai's PR and Legal teams somehow managed to get this weapon past through all laws making automatic weapons illegal for civilians to own. All one needs to do is purchase a license for a semiautomatic weapon through normal legal channels and can enter a gunshop, fill out the necessary paperwork and wait the necessary time for their region and pay up front, and be of legal age.
Perhaps what allowed Faradai to get such a weapon legalized for civilian, at least theorized by some conspirists, is each Viper has a genetic tag device installed. Faradai neither denies nor confirms this fact. In reality, Faradai does install genetic tag markers into 99.5% of all  Vipers. The genetic tag marker is so integrated into the firing mechanism that any attempt to remove it, unless at the Faradai plant with properly trained personel and the correct equipment, renders the weapon completely useless until sent in for repairs, upon which authorities are notified that the weapon has been tampered with. 

The Viper makes use of the XZ propellant which first saw use in the P180, which gives the small round some power. Also due to it's design, it fires two rounds each time the trigger is pulled (Game Note: Essentially it double taps each time the weapon fires, without the use of the double tap feat. When the double tap feat is used, add another 1d4 to the damage, attack penalty is reduced by 1). It's burst setting fires 5 rounds (Game Note: The penalty for full auto and burst fire is reduced by 1, also Reflex DC on automatic is 17 instead of the normal 15). On automatic firing, including burst, the round grouping is fairly close compared to most automatic weapons of its size due to it's construction, and speed of the receiver allowing more rounds to leave both barrels before the barrel climbings too much.

Viper Personal Defense Weapon (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d4 per round, but actually is 3d4 for reach firing.
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi, Auto
Size: Small
Weight: 2 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase: PDC18 +1 License
Special: 99.5% of all Vipers have the Genetic Tag gadget. Attempts to remove the genetic tag renders the weapon completely inoperatable.

Secret: The 0.5% of Vipers without the Genetic Tags, which is unknown to everyone but Faradai Enterprises are used by Faradai's "Security Forces." 



Faradai Inc King Viper

After the success of the Viper on the civilian market, Faradai released the King Viper for police, security forces and military vehicle crews. Following same basic design, only larger, of the Viper, using two barrels in an over under design with a receiver that feeds both barrels so quickly that the time between each barrel firing is almost nanoseconds, allowing both 4mm ball bearing shaped rounds to strike the target at the same time. Capable of both burst and full autofire modes just like the Viper. Design wise, it looks like a small rifle version of the Viper, with the ammo in a mag behind the handle with the trigger and a small folding fore handle for better stability. 

The King Viper makes use of the XZ propellant which first saw use in the P180, which gives the small round some power. Also due to it's design, it fires two rounds each time the trigger is pulled (Game Note: Essentially it double taps each time the weapon fires, without the use of the double tap feat. When the double tap feat is used, add another 1d4 to the damage, attack penalty is reduced by 1). It's burst setting fires 5 rounds (Game Note: The penalty for full auto and burst fire is reduced by 1, also Reflex DC on automatic is 17 instead of the normal 15). On automatic firing, including burst, the round grouping is fairly close compared to most automatic weapons of its size due to it's construction, and speed of the receiver allowing more rounds to leave both barrels before the barrel climbs too much. Comes with a built in light and has top mounted rails to allow for scopes or other equipment. 

King Viper Personal Defense Weapon (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d4 per round, but actually is 3d4 for reach firing.
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi, Auto
Size: Small
Weight: 6 lbs
Ammo: 150 box
Purchase: PDC20 +2 Restricted
Integrated Equipment: Illuminator
Special: 99.5% of all King Vipers have the Genetic Tag gadget. Attempts to remove the genetic tag renders the weapon completely inoperatable.

Secret: The 0.5% of King Vipers without the Genetic Tags, which is unknown to everyone but Faradai Enterprises are used by Faradai's "Security Forces."


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 4, 2016)

Faradai Gate Crasher

Expanding into defensive systems, Faradai has created the Gate Crasher. The Gate Crasher is a series of plasma-throwers, previously released in their Incinerator and Aggressor weapons, built into a wall or door way leading to an area of a building to be protected. On the side opposite the plasthrowers is a series of collectors designed to collect thermal energy from the plasma discharged to help recharge the capacitors, protected by a magnetic field that is only two millimeters away to maximize the energy reclaim process. Plasthrowers are built on both sides of the opening to help prevent anyone fast enough to try and slip by on one side as the system fires. To protect the building from being damaged from the plasma discharge, heat shield material, similar to that used in shuttles for plantary reentry lines the walls, ceiling and floors. 

Installed very discreetly before the plasthrower emitters are a number of sensors including thermal, night vision, motion detectors and pressure plates in the floor as the basic sensors for the basic model. Far more advanced sensors can be installed in advanced models. All models also include a dozen beacon passes that allow for authorized personel to pass by without activating the system, although these are usually also tied to various biometric systems like rential and finger print scanners.
The Gate Crasher is tied into the building's power system, but also includes it's own power generator to run sensors and the plasthrowers. It can be set up so that when primary power is cut, the plasthrowers can remain active creating a wall of plasma, but such use usually lasts for about 18 hours from standard generators, or in normal configuration can be ready to fire for up to 7 days. The system is hardened against EM attacks (gains a +5 bonus for saves). Also install is a number of capacitors that allow the Gate Crasher to fire the plasthrowers in rapid succession to prevent multiple penetrations from slipping through in a short amount of time.

Gate Crasher Basic: CR 2; mechanical/electrical; proximity trigger (+2 to search/spot hidden targets); automatic reset; Atk +10 (3d8 fire or whatever type plasma is in your campaign); Search DC 18, Disable Device DC 20

Gate Crasher Standard: CR 3; mechanical/electrical; proximity trigger (+5 to search/spot hidden targets); automatic reset; Atk +15 (3d8 fire or whatever type plasma is in your campaign); Search DC 21, Disable Device DC 23

Gate Crasher Advanced: CR 4; mechanical/electrical; proximity trigger (+10 search/spot hidden targets); automatic reset; Atk +15 (3d10 fire or whatever type plasma is in your campaign); Search DC 25, Disable Device DC 30



Faradai Inc Triple-Threat Under Barrel Attachment (TUBA)

In a slight departure of normal weapon systems that Faradai Inc has been known for, the Triple-Threat Under Barrel Attachment, or Tuba as many people call it, is only a rifle attachment, instead of a full out weapon, although many folks consider it a full weapon by itself. Shaped like a rounded corner triangular tube, with a flat side that attaches to the user's rifle, using universal mountings. It has three barrels, each located at one of the rounded corners. The bottom one makes use of Remmington's RP-01 Light plasma cartridge. The left barrel is a mini grenade launcher, while the right barrel is an old fashioned shotgun. Some people questioned the inclusion of the shotgun, but police forces love it as it can be loaded with rubber bullets and other nonlethal rounds that aren't as available in mini grenades yet. To load a Triple Threat, flip a lock switch, slide forward and up as it curves on a track to allow for easier access to all three weapons at once. Note that when open, already loaded rounds will not slide out unless the release, which is only exposed once open is pressed. 
Only one weapon system can be fired at a time, which is activated by a trigger on the system itself which is ambidextrous, as is the selector.

Triple-Threat Under Barrel Attachment (PL6 Heavy Weapon)
Damage: 3d6 plasma cartridge, varies by grenade, 2d8 for standard 12 gauge
Critical: 20, varies, 20
Damage Type: fire or whatever type for plasma, varies by grenade, ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft plasma cartridge, 40 ft grenade, 30 ft 12 gauge
Rate of Fire: Semi
Magazine: 3 internal tube for each type.
Size: Small.
Weight: 8 lbs.
Restriction: Military (+3).
PDC: 23 
Takes a full round to reload each type of ammo, although a speed loader is avaiable (PDC 9) that can load all three weapons at once.  



Augmented Energy Packs PL6/7
After the release of the Magmacore, and farther research into shrinking the size of its plasmitic power core, and also making it safer for people, Faradai Inc has created highly efficient power packs for weapons. These power packs contain far more energy than standard power packs, unfortunately these power packs have different energy extraction systems compared to normal power packs.  Weapons not produced by Faradai Inc must be modified to accept the new power packs. So far only Faradai Inc engineers can make these modifications, which they are willing to do, for a fee of course. Oddly enough, even older Faradai weapons easily accept the new power packs without modifications. 
This has led many conspiracists think that Faradai had these power packs already available but didn't release them for years. Of course Faradai denies such claims and says that they just made the packs designed to work with their weapons, and just good business to offer modifications to other weapons to boost the sales of the packs.
AEPs are only a little longer and a bit heavier than standard power packs, and offer triple the normal amount of ammo available, which is 150 rounds. 
Weight: 1 lb
PDC 13
Faradai offers the service of modifying other weapons to use the AEPs at a few of PDC 10 and takes about 2 hours of work.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 4, 2016)

Ballista

A departure from Faradai's normal use of plasma dominate weapons, the ballista, named after the siege weapon, is what some people call Faradai's attempt to compensate for something. The ballista is barely man portable, made more for heavy cyborgs and troops in power armour, or small mechs. The ballista is a heavy four barrelled rifle with a large ammo box slung underneath. Only exceptionally strong cyborgs and power armours can easily carry it, or it must be mounted on a tripod. The top barrel is a laser cannon, the right barrel a plasma cannon, bottom barrel a mini rocket launcher and the left barrel is an ion cannon. The ballista comes with an integrated scope with HUD uplink to either helmet or armour visor, or even cybernetic headjack or eye; gun camera for recording kills and what is seen through the scope; ammo counter, and diagnostic display. The system also warns the user if the target is too close for selected weapon system, which is usually the mini rocket launcher and ion cannon. The ballista uses the new augmented energy packs, three of them actually, to allow it to keep up with the power demands of the energy weapons. The ion cannon is unique from other ion/electrical based weapons, in that the energy packet is contained in a weak magnetic field, that upon contact breaks and releases the energy over a larger area. 
When people asked a Faradai representative why build such a weapon, he replied "The soldier of today is being faced with a wider variety of threats, and needs different means to defeat them. Although our engineers would answer with 'Why not?'"

Ballista (PL6/7 Heavy Weapon, Exotic Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 5d8 laser, 5d10 ignore 5 points of hardness, varies by rocket, 6d6 ion cannon
Critical: 20, 20, varies by rocket, 20
Damage Type: fire, fire, varies by rocket, electricity
Range Increment: 250 ft laser, 80 ft plasma, 275 mini rocket, 70 ft ion 30 ft burst
Rate Of Fire: semi for all
Magazine: 150 box for laser, plasma and ion, 30 box mini rocket
Size: Huge
Weight: 65 lbs
Purchase DC: 34
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Note: Ion cannon deals damage in a burst, the initial target doesn't get a Reflex save, but everyone within 30 ft make a Reflex save DC 19 for half. Minimum strength to wield the ballista needed is 20 with a Con of 16 to have the endurance to hold it. Cyborgs and power armours don't need to meet the Con restriction. Requires 3 augmented power packs, takes 2 rounds to reload power packs, 5 minutes to reload the mini rockets.



Weapon Pods
These devices look like white plastic ovoids with a hole running length wise through them. The user puts their arm through the hole which covers the forearm. With a specific muscle flex of the hand and wrist, the top and bottom half of the ovoid slides forward and closes, encasing the hand and half the forearm. A handle extends from the top and bottom half and joins in the middle, for the user to take hold of inside the pod. A trigger is on the top part. There is also several buttons which the user can use from inside the pod by extending a finger. A second set of buttons is concealed under a slide away panel on the outside which just act as a redundancy set. The handle is able to twist. Twisting forward engages the melee feature, while twisting back causes the ovoid to split open and slide back to its rest position covering the forearm.
These pods are designed to create an easy access, quick drawing, multiweapon system. Most come with a light to medium anti-personal ranged weapon, a heavier secondary weapon, and a form of melee weapon, which is usually in the form of energy encasing most of the pods outer casing, allowing melee strikes with the pod itself as it encases the hand.

Police Weapon Pod
The police version comes in the standard white, but also has a thick blue strip that runs down the middle when the pod is closed, so when open, two strips along the inner halves. It comes armed with a laser carbine that also has a stun setting, a 18 gauge shotgun for specialty rounds, such as explosive or those that blast out door locks, and a taser-like electrical field for melee use which also works on robots.
Police Weapon Pod (PL6 Personal Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 3d8 laser, 2d8 18 gauge (or varies), 1d4 +1d6 melee
Critical: 20
Damage Type: laser fire, 18 gauge ballistic/varies, melee 1d4 bludgeoning plus electrical (can be lethal or nonlethal)
Range Increment: 60 ft laser, 30 ft 18 gauge, melee
Rate of Fire: SA laser, semi 18 ga
Size: Medium
Weight: 8 lbs
Ammo: 50 box laser, 10 internal 18 gauge, melee discharge uses 1 charge from laser
Purchase DC: 22
Notes: User may quick draw the weapon as if they had they Quick Draw feat. Laser has stun setting which target needs to make a Fort save DC 15 or be stunned for 1d4 rounds. Melee weapon can deal lethal or nonlethal damage. In nonlethal also has stun setting, Fort save DC 16 or stunned for 1d4+1 rounds. This stun setting also works to temporarily disable robots as the electrical field interferes with their neural pathways and electrical systems.

Ballistic Weapon Pod
This weapon pod uses only ballistic weapons. Armed with a rapid fire ballistic weapon, which is an enlarged system used in the Viper and King Viper personal defense weapons, firing a slightly larger caliber. The secondary weapon is a mini grenade launcher. It contains a similar electrical system as the police version, but lacks the stun setting, instead going for greater electrical damage.
Ballistic Weapon Pod (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 4d4 gun, varies mini grenade, 1d4 +2d6 melee
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic gun, varies by grenade, bludgeon plus electrical
Range Increment: 60 ft gun, 50 ft grenade, melee
Rate of Fire: SA gun, semi grenade
Size: Medium
Weight: 9.5 lbs
Ammo: 150 box gun, 8 mini grenades, 150 discharges for electrical melee
Purchase DC: 24
Notes: Gun ammo is in a helix cylinder, uses augmented energy packs for melee electrical weapon.

Plasma Weapon Pod
This weapon pod makes use of Faradai's favoured form of energy: plasma. This version contains a few more features than the other weapon pods due to their speciality in plasma weaponry. The primary weapon is a multimode plasma weapon, with a secondary mini grenade launcher, and two melee attack modes. The first is a plasma field surrounds the end of the pod, similar to the electrical fields of the other two versions. The other melee mode is a blade made of plasma that extends from the end. The multimode plasma weapon is a modified version of the Aggressor Plas-weapon, only lacking the plasma torch feature.
Plasma Weapon Pod (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d8 plasma carbine, 3d10 plasthrower, varies by grenade, 1d4+2d6 melee or 2d6 ignoring 2 points of Defense from armour for plasma saber
Critical: 20, 19-20 plasma saber
Damage Type: fire for plasma weapons, varies by grenade. Bludgeon plus fire for melee or fire for saber
Range Increment: 65 ft plasma weapon, 30 ft long 5 foot wide line plasmathrower, melee
Rate of Fire: SA plasma weapon
Size: Medium
Weight: 8 lbs
Ammo: 150 box plasma weapons, 8 mini grenades, each melee plasma discharge or round of use for the plasma saber uses one charge.
Purchase DC: 24
Notes: Makes use of the augmented energy packs. Can use a standard power packs, which provide only 50 charges.



Thudder (PL6/7)
As an experiment in their plasma weaponry, Faradai Inc expanded upon the capabilities of the magnetic containment fields, adding new functionality to their plasma weapons. The thudder functions as a normal plasma weapon, including using their augmented energy packs, but also has a secondary mode. The secondary mode fires a concussive force by creating a magnetic bubble with a vacuum inside, then launches this magnetic bubble. Although not as powerful as the plasma blast, it does have greater range, has greater kinetic energy, which it can knock a target prone, and also has the capability to stun robotic opponents. The Thudder is fairly angular, with ambidextrous design, and the barrel is slightly larger with what looks like a muzzle brake, but is just a focusing unit for the magnetic field.
Thudder (PL6/7)
Damage: 2d10 / 2d6 
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire / force
Range Increment: 30 ft / 60 ft
Rate of Fire: s,a
Size: small
Weight: 5 lb.
Ammo: 50 box or 150 using augmented energy pack
Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: Military (+3)
Notes: Ambidextrous design, mastercraft +1 attack, can switch between either setting as a free action once per round. Secondary mode fires a whitish coloured pulse, target hit must make a Fort save DC 14 or be knocked prone. Robots and droids must make a Fort save DC 18 or be stunned for 1d4+1 rounds due to the magnetic bubble temporarily disrupting their systems.



Heavy Thudder

The heavy thudder is a rifle version of the original thudder pistol. Along with the standard plasma rifle, it also has the force secondary mode, able to know targets back with greater kinetic force. The larger barrel of the heavy thudder allows for better focusing of the force blast. The heavy thudder can make use of Faradai's augmented power packs and includes mounting for a scope and underbarrel mounting rails. There is also a plug to allow for a HUD uplink or cybernetic uplink through any sight or scope and will also display ammo counter and weapon status.

Heavy Thudder (PL6/7)
Damage: 3d10 / 3d6 
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire / force
Range Increment: 90 ft / 120 ft
Rate of Fire: s,a
Size: large
Weight: 9 lb.
Ammo: 50 box or 150 using augmented energy pack
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Military (+3)
Notes: Ambidextrous design, mastercraft +1 attack, can switch between either setting as a free action once per round. Secondary mode fires a whitish coloured pulse, target hit must make a Fort save DC 16 or be knocked prone. Robots and droids must make a Fort save DC 19 or be stunned for 1d4+1 rounds due to the magnetic bubble temporarily disrupting their systems. Includes weapon uplink for HUDs and cybernetics.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 4, 2016)

Catapult
After the success of the Thudder, Faradai released a mech and vehicle mount version. With heavy damage, and excellent range, the catapult shows all of Faradai's standards in plasma weaponry, and the secondary force mode gives greater flexibility and can be used for clearing debris or as a slightly less lethal weapon. The same weapon works in both mech and vehicle weapon mounts, using a universal mounting system, making it easier to install on virtually any vehicle or mech currently in production. The catapult plasma mode deals 11d6 points of fire damage, while the force mode deals 7d6. Targets must make a Fort save DC 20 or be knocked back 1d6x5 feet and knocked prone. Targets with four or more legs, treads or other systems/abilities that grant stability only add half the bonus. Robots, droids, and mechs must make a Fort save DC 19 or be stunned for 2d4+2 rounds. Vehicles that are moving, must make a Drive, or Pilot checks (DC damage dealt) to maintain control or lose control and spin out.

Catapult (PL6/7 Heavy/Vehicle/Mech Weapon Proficiency)
Equipment Slots: 2
Activation: Attack action
Range Increment: 120 ft/200 ft
Target: Single target within 1000 ft, or autofire/ 2000 ft
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: 
Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: Res (+2)



Trebuchet
The trebuchet is the starship mounted version of the thudder and catapults. With no atmosphere to interfere with the magnetic containment of the force mode, the force mode deals more damage and is more effective, making it an alternate weapon for disabling starships.

Trebuchet (PL6/7)
Damage: 15d8 plasma mode/ 13d6 force mode
Damage Type: Fire / force
Range Increment: 3000 ft / 6500 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Colossal
Purchase DC: 38

Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: In force mode, when a ship is hit, it must make a Fortitude save DC 20 or be knocked back 500 ft and make a Pilot check (DC half damage dealt) to maintain control. Starships, robots, and remote controlled ships must also make a Fortitude save DC 22 or be stunned for 1d4+1 rounds. All targets within 500 ft of the target must also make a Fortitude save DC 15 or be stunned for 1 round as the magnetic bubble bursts, spreading it's energies through the target and in the surrounding area.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 4, 2016)

Legion

The Legion is Faradai's entrance to the robotics field. Advanced and made purely for combat, especially for grouped tactics and for large scale combat. As the name suggests, these robots are meant to fight in large numbers, with their abilities enhancing with larger numbers. In large groups they are notoriously difficult to take down, seemingly impervious to most weapons fire, which seems to bounce around between the robots, making anyone caught in a Legion formation at risk of being hit by friendly fire as it bounces around. Legion groups take  full advantage of this ability as they will run as a group to their target, surrounding it and firing on themselves at times to help increase the danger to their target. 
Legions look like 6'5" humanoids wearing full armour that is sleek but simple looking. A wide, dark visor in place where a person's eyes would be, as well as several other small darker shaded spots are scattered around the armour as if by random, but if two Legions stand side by side, one can tell that they are in exactly the same location on every one. Usually in a matte gray or matte black in colour, although various camouflage schemes are available. Legions are usually armed with Faradai's Incinerators and several grenades within an internal storage compartment along with 3 extra power packs for the Incinerator.

Legion (PL 6)
Type: Construct
CR: 
Size: Medium
Hit Points:  4d10 +20 (44)
Init: +3
Speed: 30
Defense: 19 (+6 equipment +2 dex)
BAB/Grp: +9/+14
Attack: +11 ranged Incinerator (3d8), or Incinerator plasthrower mode (3d10), or +14 melee unarmed (1d4+5), or +11 ranged grenade (varies)
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Special Qualities: Darkvision 180 ft, Energy Resistance Acid 10, Cold 10, Electricity 10, Fire 10, Legon Node, Legion Mind, Legion Battle Skill, Legion Defenses
Special Attacks: 
Saves: Fort +2, Reflex +4, Will +4
Abilities: Str 21, Dex 14, Con -, Int , Wis 14, Cha 1
Skills: +6 Hide, +8 Listen, +6 Move Silently, +10 Navigate, +4 Search, +8 Spot
Feats: Personal Firearms Prof, Advanced Firearms Prof, Burst Fire, Dodge, Mobile, Point Blank Shot, Shot On The Run, Combat Martial Arts

Frame: Biomorph
Locomotion: Legs (Pair)
Manipulators: Hands
Armour: Resilium
Sensors: Class VI
Skill Software: Hide 4 ranks, listen 4 ranks, move silently 4 ranks, search 4 ranks, spot 4 ranks
Feat Software: Feat Net
Accessories: Strength Upgrade, Dexterity Upgrade x4, Wisdom Upgrade x2, AV Recorder, Internal Storage Unit, Survivor Array, Oracle Targeting System Mk III, Feat Neat x2, Feat Progit x2, Advanced Construction (bonus HD) x3, Advanced Construction (bonus hp) x2, Survivor Array
PDC: 51 Faradai Enterprises actually sells Legion robots for only PDC 31 each.

Advanced Construction
The robot is made using highly advanced construction techniques that make it tougher than normal robots of its class.
Robots made with advanced construction can have more hit dice and bonus hit points than normal. +1 HD Increases the base Purchase DC of the robot by +2 up to a maxium of 5 bonus HD. A half (50%) increase of bonus (round down) of bonus hit points is a +1 increase in base purchase, up to a maximum of 4 times.

Legion Node
A unique feature of the Legion robot is the Legion Node. The Legion Node allows multiple Legion robots to spread damage done to one robot to others. This only works against energy attacks. When a Legion robot is hit by an energy attack, subtract its energy resistance first. Then take the remainder of the damage, divide it by the number of Legion robots within 50 ft rounding down, and apply that amount to each Legion robot within 50 ft of the original hit, applying energy resistance to the other robots hit except the original one hit which takes this damage. 
For example, if there are 5 Legion robots are within 50 ft of each other, and one is hit for 20 damage from a laser, minus 10 from the fire resistance, leaving 10 points of damage. Divided by 5 is 2 points of damage to spread around (which appears as laser fire shooting from the first robot hit to the others). The original robot takes the 2 points of damage while the others don't suffer any as the 2 points doesn't exceed their fire resistance.
PDC 50
This device is unique only to the Legion robot and has an anti tamper self destruct unless it is worked on by proper Faradai technicians. Disable Device check DC 40 would be required for anyone attempting to bypass this. If the check fails even by 1 the self destruct detonates dealing 1d6 to a 5 foot area, completely destroying the Node, turning it to useless slag.

Legion Mind
Legion robots are constantly in contact with each other via communications systems, sharing sensor data amongst each robot in their assigned group. As long as one Legion in a group, within 100 ft, is not considered flat footed or flanked or surprised, none are.

Legion Defenses
If an effect (or spell if using them) allows for a saving throw targets more than one Legion robot, all the robots use the highest d20 result rolled by the group. If three Legions were caught in a frag grenade blast, rolling 17, 5, 8, all three would use the 17 as the result of their roll before adding modifiers.

Legion Battle Skill
Programmed to work in groups with each other, Legion robots gain a +1 attack bonus for every 2 Legion robots within 50 ft. So if 4 Legion robots were within 30 ft of each other, each would gain a +2 bonus to their attack rolls.

GM Note: Each Legion robot has a secret AV recorder besides the normal one that also transmits its data, periodically,  to satellite in orbit which then relays that data to Faradai's headquarters. Also when a Legion robot is destroyed, the secret recorder does a quick massive data burst upload to any nearby Legion robots and to the satellite. The self destruct for the Legion Node also detonates, which also destroys the secret AV recorder, making it impossible for anyone to know that it ever existed or from trying to recover a Legion Node for reverse engineering.



Gunner Defense Robot

The Gunner is classified as a Defense Robot, meant to protect facilities or hold locations. Faradai Inc has made the Gunner fairly affordable and in large quantities for any large military orders that come in. Although slow, and standing an impressive 9 ft and weighing in at 2150 lbs empty, Gunners move slowly but they usually don't need to move too much from their assigned areas. They are programmed with many military tactics and know when to use their Saturation ability to really fill an area with lead or to use just one of their miniguns or not. Built fairly inexpensively but still with high quality, Gunners are meant as a cheap, but effective guards for just about anyone, especially since they cost about the same as mid level car. Faradai Inc also offers a discount to have any repairs or upgrades made at one of their facilities.
Type: Construct
CR: 
Size: Large (-1)
Hit Points:  3d10 +20 (41)
Init: +3
Speed: 15 ft
Defense: 17 (+5 equipment +3 dex -1 size)
BAB/Grp: +2/+9
Attack: +4 ranged Minigun 4d6
FS/Reach: 10 ft/ 10ft
Special Qualities: Construct traits,
Special Attacks: Saturation
Saves: Fort +1, Reflex +4, Will +1
Abilities: Str 23, Dex 16, Con -, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Knowledge (Tactics) +5, Listen +6, Search +4, Spot +6,
Feats: Personal Firearms, Advanced Personal Firearms, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Personal Minigun), Alertness
Frame: Armature
Locomotion: Legs (Pair)
Manipulators: None
Armour: Alumisteel
Sensors: Class II
Skill Software: Skill Chips Knowledge (Tactics) +4, Listen +4, Search +4, Spot +4
Feat Software: Feat Progit
Accessories: Dex Upgrade x4, AV Recorder, Weapon Mount x2, External Storage Container, Personal Minigun x2, Skill Chip +4 x4, Feat Progit x3, Core Programming Military Affinity (Knowledge Tactics, Personal Firearms), 1000 rounds of 5mm x2
PDC: 30
Saturation
The Gunner can as a full round attack saturate an area in gunfire, using both miniguns to increase the damage of its autofire area. The Gunner makes an autofire attack like normal, only the damage changes to 6d6 and the Reflex save DC increases to 25 for half.
GM Note: Gunners are equipped with an additional secret AV Recorder and Transmitter which only staff at a Faradai facility can access. A Knowledge (Technology) DC 25 and an Int DC20 checks are needed to notice that this is a separate system from the normal built-in AV Recorder. This secret system periodically uploads its data to Faradai satellites in orbit or when brought into a Faradai facility for maintenance. A Disable Device DC 25 is needed to disable to failsafe that wipes the memory of the secret AV Recorder, plus a Computer Use DC 30 to decode the data.
 New Equipment
Personal Minigun PL6
5mm Rotary Firearm, ManPortable
Size: Large
Wt: 20lb + 40lb AmmoBay&Batt (future technology variable)
Damage: 4d6, Ref DC20
Range Inc: 70'
Area of Effect: 20x20
Ammo: 500
ROF: Auto 50/100
5mm is PDC 14 for a box of 50 rounds.
This weapon is courtesy of Backstabbist in the old m134 vulcan chaingun thread.



Magmacore(PL6/7)

TheMagmacore is built like a well toned and muscular human. The body looks like agrey stone like material except for the chest, head, arms and legs which havewhat looks like more medieval armour. When active, the grey stone like materialstarts to take on a reddish glow, similar to that of lava, the air around therobot ripples with waves of heat from the Magmacore's plasmitic power core. TheMagmacore goes beyond Faradai's love of plasma based weapons to that of anobsession. The core of the robot is a plasmitic generator, which continuallyproduces mass amounts of plasma energy, providing a lot of power for itssystems. The problem with the plasmitic generator is it runs hot, extremelyhot. Special material is necessary to contain the heat generated so that therobot isn't a hazard to people around it, although they will find it hot anduncomfortable. Unfortunately one can still burn their hands on the outer shell,which Magmacores use to their advantage in melee combat. 
Magmacoresmake excellent shock troops, and can be used both against infantry or armour.Thanks to the 'heat' vents mounted on the legs and back, the Magmacore can beairdropped without the need of a parachute as enough thrust is provided toallow it to land, or even fly for short periods. All weapons are built withinthe body of the magacore as the heat would damage most handheld weapons. Theheat vents around the body and the weapons can be also used to do a mass purgeof plasma and blast the area around it, burning anything around it and can eventurn the ground into glass. It is advised not to deploy Magmacores in areaswhere collateral damage is wanted to a minimal. 
The primaryarmament of the magmacore are two plasma rifles which are enhanced by theplasmitic core through brute strength. There are two emitters for each rifle,the primary being in the palm of the hand, requiring it to be empty to fire,and also in the forearm in case the hand is damaged.
Type:Construct
CR: 4
Size: Medium
HitPoints:  5d10 +10 (50)
Init: +3
Speed: 40ft, fly 40 ft (poor)
Defense: 21(+8 equipment +3 dex)
BAB/Grp: +3
Attack: +9melee 2 slams 1d6+6 plus 1d6 fire, or +6 ranged plasma rifle 4d10, or +2 rangedplasma rifle 4d10 and +2 ranged plasma rifle 4d10
FS/Reach: 5ft / 5 ft 
SpecialQualities: Runs hot, fire immunity, over powered weapons, darkvision 60 ft
SpecialAttacks: molten step, fiery death throes, plasma burst
Saves: Fort+1, Reflex +4, Will +1
Abilities:Str 22, Dex 18, Con -, Int , Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: balance+7, knowledge tactics +4, listen +6, search +4, spot +8
Feats: PersonalFirearms, advanced personal firearms, dodge, mobility, point blank shot, shoton the run, two weapon fighting, weapon focus (plasma rifle)
Frame: Biomorph
Locomotion: Legs(pair)
Manipulators:Combat Hand
Armour: Duralloy
Sensors: ClassV (ladar)
SkillSoftware: balance 4 ranks, knowledge tactics 4 ranks, listen 4 ranks,search 4 ranks, spot 4 ranks
FeatSoftware: core affinity (personal firearms), feat net (advanced personalfirearms, two weapon fighting, weapon focus (plasma rifle), double tap), featnet (dodge, mobility, point blank shot, shot on the run)
Accessories: Strengthupgrade x4, dexterity upgrade x4, weapon mount x2, Core Programming MilitaryAffinity (Knowledge Tactics, Personal Firearms), advanced construction (bonusHD) x4, thrusters, plasma rifle x2, skill net 4 ranks, skill chip 4 ranks, featnet x2,
PDC: 35
Molten Step
As a swiftaction once every four rounds, a magmacore can vent pure plasma from itsplasmitic generator through the vents on its body into any two adjacentsquares. These squares explode into molten flame for 2 minutes. Molten squarescost double speed to enter (so instead of 5 feet of movement, it costs 10), andcreatures can't run or charge across them. Any creature passing through amolten square takes 1d6 points of fire damage.
If 10 ormore points of cold damage are directed at a molten square, it returns tonormal. Affected squares cool immediately when the effects ends, but theyretain a blasted and burned appearance.
Fiery DeathThroes
Whendestroyed, a magmacore releases the energy in the plasmitic generator asprotective shields are breached. The square occupied by the magmacore and alladjacent squares become molten as if affected by the molten step ability. Alsoa burst of plasma in a 30 ft radius is released, dealing 4d8 fire damage,Reflex 14 for half damage.

OverPowered Weapons
The plasmaweapons built into the magmacore are normal plasma weapons, although speciallytreated to survive the heat of the plasmitic core, but through brute raw powerthe plasmitic generator can produce, these plasma weapons act more like plasmacannons instead of rifles, dealing far more damage than normal, although nothaving extended range. Increases the damage of the built in plasma rifle to4d10 and ignores 2 points of hardness/DR.

Runs Hot
Due to theamount of heat the plasmitic generator generates while running, any creaturethe magmacore touches, or any creature that touches or makes a melee attackagainst it takes 1d4 points of fire damage.

PlasmaBurst
As anstandard action once every three rounds, the magmacore can release a shortburst of plasma in a 20 ft radius dealing 2d8 points of fire damage, Reflexsave DC 20 for half.

Tactics
Magmacorecombat robots are used as paratroopers or shock troops. They can be easily airdropped, landing safely with the use of their plasma vents, which can also givethem flight for moving about the battle field quickly. A favoured tactic whenbeing air dropped is to engage the thrusters as late as possible, landingheavily to crack the ground, while also using their molten step or plasma burstabilities especially when landing in amongst enemy troops or vehicles.
Whenfighting with other magmacores, they will use their molten step to create linesof flaming ground to control troop movement and using their plasma bursts hitmultiple targets at once and to force them in directions they want. 
They willusually use both plasma rifles as they move into melee to allow use of theirplasma burst. Once in melee they will smash opponents, and even grab them andblast the held target with the same hand guaranteeing a hit with the plasmarifle.
Mostmilitaries that employ magmacores use them in advance of regular troops, orsupport them with ranged support, keeping their own troops out of ranged oftheir area weapons.

NewEquipment
CombatHands
Combathands are similar to the normal robot hands, only slightly bulkier andreinforced, designed for smashing and crushing. They usually have between 2 and3 fingers with opposable thumbs. They are not quite as adaptable as hands, andimpose a -4 penalty when attempting tasks involving manual dexterity.
Damage:Lethal bludgeoning
PurchaseDC: 13 + one-quarter base purchase DC of the robot's frame.


 
 Fine
 Diminutive
 Tiny
 Small
 Medium
 Large
 Huge
 Gargantuan
 Colossal
 Combat  Hand
 -
 1
 1d2
 1d4
 1d6
 1d8
 2d6
 2d8
 2d10


ASP-SerpentinePersonal Defense Robot (PL 6)
"Lookingfor some personal protection against would-be muggers? Something that can alsoprotect you in case you are knocked unconscious or even go get help? The ASP isfor you! Small, easily concealable, and can be easily cosmetically altered tosuit your tastes! The Asp, nipping crime in the butt!" Faradai Inc salespitch of their new PDR line.

The Asp isa robotic snake, programmed for personal defense for civillians. Light enoughto be easily draped over one's shoulders, and can be cosmetically made to looklike a metallic looking boa. 
TheASP-Serpentine provides a shocking surprise for any would-be attackers whoassault its master. The unit resembles a small mechanical serpent about twofeet in length, whose fangs serve as a miniature stun gun fully capable ofincapacitating its victims.
Frame:Biomorph
Locomotion:Slither
Manipulators:Jaws
Armor:Alumisteel armor
Sensors:Class III sensor
SkillSoftware: Climb skill chip (3 ranks), Hide skill chip (3 ranks), MoveSilently skill chip (3 ranks)
FeatSoftware: Simple Weapons Proficiency feat progit
Accessory:Weapon Mount (Stun gun)
PurchaseDC: 24
ASP-SerpentinePersonal Defense Robot: 
CR 1/3;Tiny construct; 
HD 1/4d10; hp 3; 
Mas—; 
Init+2; 
Spd 20ft; 
Defense 19(+2 size, +2 Dex, +5 equipment), touch 14, flatfooted 17; 
BAB +0,Grp -10; 
Atk +0melee (1d3 electrical plus paralysis, stun gun jaws); 
FS 2 1/2ft. by 2 1/2 ft.; 
Reach 0ft.; 
SQconstruct traits; AL owner; 
SV Fort+0, Ref +2, Will +0; AP 0; Rep +0; 
Str 6, Dex14, Con —, Int —, Wis 10, Cha 1.
Skills:Climb +5, Hide +13, Move Silently +5.
Feats:Simple Weapons Proficiency


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 9, 2016)

H & K Screamer G89  
In the arms race to develop directed energy weapons, such as lasers and plasma weapons, H & K experimented in railgun, coilgun and plasma research for new modern battle rifles. While the teams in each area were showing some promise, a group of fresh out of school interns from each group got together and thought it'd be a good idea to try combining the technologies.  The resulting prototype proved to actually work. The Screamer, as it was named for the rounds made a high pitched whine as they ripped through the air, fires a kinetic penetrator, when chambered is surrounded by ionized gas. When fired, the rails, which are designed in a spiral shape, magnetize like a normal railgun to launch the round, but also energize the ionized gas, causing it to turn into plasma. As the round moves down the barrel, a magnetic field surrounds the round, keeping the plasma contained around the kinetic penetrator.  The Screamer ended up seeing limited production for testing purposes, but never saw wide spread use in major militaries due to its cost. Although with it's long range and accuracy, it has seen some excellent use as dedicated marksman weapon, however the whining of the round's passage has a habit of giving away the position of snipers.  The Screamer creates plasma coated rounds without the expense of having to create plasma coated rounds. 

G89 Screamer (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency) 
Damage: 3d10 Reduce defense bonus by 2 to a minimum of +1 
Critical: 20 
Damage Type: Half fire half ballistic according to d20 Future plasma coated rounds 
Range Increment: 100 ft 
Rate of Fire: Semi 
Size: Large  
Weight: 21 lbs 
Ammo: 25 box. 
Purchase: PDC30 +3 Military (Also a low availability.) 
Special: Uses normal ammunition (PDC 11 for the kinetic penetrator.), high accuracy granting a +1 to attacks, master crafted granting +1 to attacks, for a total of +2. Listen checks to locate someone firing a Screamer have the DC reduced by -3. 

That's the stats for by the book. For my campaign I use 3d12 half damage ballistic half plasma energy, as plasma weapons deal their own type of energy, ignore 8 hardness/DR.



HK 101LS

The 101LS is H & K's premier laser sniper rifle, and so far there is only three dozen in existence, 12 in the States, 21 in Germany, 1 in England, and the other two in private hands. The body is modeled after the popular PSG1 sniper rifle, but has a larger barrel, thicker frame and the foregrip is also taller than the PSG1. Using experimental synthetic crystals in the focusing chamber, H & K have managed to get unsurpassed range from the 101LS, and as an added bonus, the discharge from the 101LS is nearly undetectable visually and on sensors designed to detect laser discharges (like heat, infrared and whatever other means). However, this also makes the 101LS a bit delicate. 
Game Note: While being carried, and the user takes more than 10 points of damage from blunt or concussion sources, there is a 45% chance that the internal mechanisms become misaligned and require a repair check DC 25 and 30 minutes of work (for every 2 points of damage above 10 the chance of misalignment increases by 5%).

Due to the power requirements to get the range that the 101LS enjoys, a standard power pack only allows for 10 shots. (For custom power packs if you have them, the 101LS uses 5 times the normal amount of shots for a single blast. Part of this power is also used in the process to make the discharge invisible to the eye and sensors. The discharge is on such a frequency and spectrum that it doesn't register properly on sensors and doesn't fall into the normal visual, infrared and barely noticeable in ultraviolet spectrums.)

Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 275 ft
Rate Of Fire: S
Magazine: 10 box
Size: Huge
Weight: 4.4 lbs
Purchase DC: 35
Restriction: Mil/Experiment (+4?)
Note: See game note above about how delicate the weapon is. Considered a mastercrafted +3 weapon, granting +3 to attack roles. Trying to detect the discharge by visual or sensors increases the spot DC by +15, although the 101LS has the same audio levels as other laser sniper rifles.



HK 102LPR

With the advancements in laser technology and weapons, it was only natural for H & K to expand into this field. The HK 102LPR is H & K's first Laser Pulse Rifle, with the body modeled after the G36, only about 6 inches shorter, and the forward grip a bit larger to allow for the larger heat sinks. The 102LPR functions like other laser rifles, capable of semi or full automatic firing, but what makes it unique is its pulse setting. When set to pulse mode, instead of the normal single pulse fired, it releases three pulses so close together that they seem like one large pulse. Unfortunately, when in pulse mode, the rate of fire changes to single, so users can't make use of automatic fire or feats like double tap or burst fire.
So far, only the 102LPR has the pulse feature. Depending on its popularity, H & K might start incorporating it into other future laser weapons.

Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 75 ft
Rate Of Fire: S, A
Magazine: 50 box
Size: Large
Weight: 4.1 lbs
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Note: Has pulse mode. Pulse mode uses 5 rounds of ammo, and locks the weapon in a single rate of fire, dealing 6d6 points of damage. Due to the quality of the construction, the HK 102LPR is considered mastercrafted and grants a +1 bonus to attack rolls.



H&K FP7A4. ( PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
One of H&K's more popular weapons, based on the old FP6 shotgun, the FP7A4 is a 12 gauge pump shotgun with a 20 inch barrel that fires 3 inch shells, and features a reinforced construction to allow it to make use of dragonbreath rounds repeatedly. Well balanced and comes with mounts for underbarrel attachments like stake or silver plated bayonets, or lights.

Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballastic
Range Increment: 35 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic.
Magazine: 6 internal.
Size: Large
Weight: 8 lbs.
Restriction: Lic (+1)
PDC: 14.
Game Note: Mastercrafted weapon grants a +1 to attack. Can easily mount bayonets or lights. Also can make use of dragonbreath rounds without making the weapon unreliable.

New Ammunition
Stake Shotgun Rounds
These shotgun rounds are basically shotgun shells filled with a wooden stake instead of shot or a metal slug. Available only in 3 inch shells, and can be made in 12 and 10 gauges. Reduce damage die by 1, so d10 becomes d8, d8 becomes d6, reduce range by 10 ft, and adds a -1 penalty to attack rolls. Allows critical hits against vampires as per rules for stakes against vampires. 
PDC 16 for a case of 10 shells.



H&K Ignis Gladius, aka Flaming Sword

One of H&K's more eccentric ideas in combating vampires, the Flaming Sword is just that.. A well crafted sword, attached to a flame thrower. Many critics say the design is quite unwieldy, having a sword attached by a cable to tank on one's back, but with advances in metallurgy, H&K has managed to make the tank stronger, and light enough to survive the rigors of melee combat. 
The sword component, is usually a longsword, slightly thicker than normal, silver plated, with special alchemical treating to protect it from the heat of the flame thrower. The fuel cable connects at the pommel, with the firing button on the crossguard. The flame comes out of a channel that runs along the length of the blade, coming out of the tip, making aiming the flames quite easy. 
H&K decided to use a more Latin name to appeal to the NPS Knights in wanting to use this sword in their fight against the vampire threat, although it has shorter range than a normal flame thrower.

Using it as a sword only requires archaic weapon proficiency, and the cable is easily detached and reattachable as a move action. Using it as a flame thrower requires no proficency. To use the flame thrower and sword together at the same time, requires exotic weapon proficiency flame sword. With the feat, someone can make an attack in melee with the sword and the flame thrower in a short controlled burst, dealing both sword and fire damage to only the hit target. This increases the amount of uses by 50% if all such uses of the flame thrower are made in this manner, but fire damage is reduced to 2d6 when used in such a manner.

H&K Ignis Gladius
Damage: 1d8+1 sword, 3d6 flame thrower (2d6 if used in short controlled bursts against same target as the sword with the exotic weapon feat flame sword)
Critical: 19-20/x2, -
Damage Type: Slashing, Fire
Range Increment: melee, 15 ft line
Rate of Fire: 1
Magazine: 15 Internal
Size: Large
Weight: 5 lbs sword, 45 lbs flame thrower.
Restriction: Military (+3)
PDC: 43
Ignis Gladius is considered a +2 masterwork weapon, +1 to attack roll and +1 damage with the sword, is also silver plated, and has integrated alternate weapon gadget of flame thrower already and can not be added again. 

An interesting note, if the sword is blessed, the fire that comes out has been noted to also be enhanced with the blessed ability. This brings a whole new meaning the the phrase "Holy Fire" when warriors armed with blessed Ignis Gladiuses are on the field.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 9, 2016)

HK MG725


The MG725 is HK's premier heavy assault rifle, featuring dual ammo drums. With the dual feed system, the 725 can switch between two different ammunition types, even in the same burst, firing from one drum then the other, or firing from one drum exclusively until it is empty then drawing from the other. One of the interesting features of the 725 is it can use standard 8mm rounds which is standard of the NPS, but can also use 8mm rounds using the caseless XY propellant for enhanced range and damage. The favoured loads of most users is one drum of standard or armour piercing rounds, the other drum of silver set on an alternating drum use, allowing burst fire to be particularly effective. As an added bonus, the stock contains the bayonet for easy storage, plus it also contains a hand axe, which can be made available in silver upon request.

Damage: 2d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 100 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 14.7 lbs
Ammo: 2 40 round drums
Purchase: 21 Mil (+3)
Has mounting for underbarrel bayonet, and light or rangefinder lasers on the sides of the barrel. Amxidexterous design with casing or dud round ejection out the bottom. Concealed bayonet and hand axe in stock.
If using the XY Propellant rounds, increase range by 20 ft, increase damage by +2, increase cost of rounds by PDC+2.

If used on automatic mode, or even burst, while drawing from both drums, and each drum has a different type of ammo, example explosive and silver bullets, those in the autofire area are affected as if by both types. Thus, damage reduction is ignored by the silver plus take explosive damage, but take ballistic damage from the weaker bullet in the group. So if one bullet does 2d8+1d4 fire and the other is 2d10 silver, the target would take 2d8 +1d4 fire with silver by passing their damage reduction. 



MP655 Rattler

The Rattler is H&K's second attempt at creating a rapid fire laser weapon with their pulse mode. It looks like a sleeker version of the old style Uzi, which the Rattler was partly inspired by. Only slightly longer than the old uzi, the Rattler is excellent as a room clearer, filling areas with a lot of laser pulses. Many security and enforcers have picked up the Rattler as a nice replacement for the aging uzi. The Rattler uses a two stage trigger, where the first stage (pulled slightly) is semi automatic fire, and pulling fully (second stage) is full automatic fire. Also comes with a collapsing stock.

MP655 Rattler (PL6/7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 7.8 lbs
Ammo: 100 box
Purchase: 20 Res (+2)
Game Notes: Expanded magazine, pulse mode gadgets added. When set to pulse mode, the rattler fires 5 pulses very quickly instead of a single pulse, increase the damage to 5d6, which uses 5 rounds of ammunition. Unlike the pulse mode on the 102LPR, the Rattler doesn't lock into single fire mode, so someone with multiple attacks can use pulse mode in multiple attacks in a round, but this uses up ammunition at an alarming rate. Double tap increases the damage by +2 die and burst by +3 die instead of normal bonuses, using 10 and 25 rounds respectively. If the pulse mode is used in autofire, the pulse mode damage is used, using up 25 rounds instead of normal 10, and increases the Reflex DC by +5. Has collapsing stock, which when collapsed reduces the size to medium.



H&K 210LS

With improvements in the optics and focusing systems in their laser weapons, HK's 210LS is becoming one of the top 10 sniper rifles used. It has two fire modes, semi automatic, and precision. The semi automatic mode lets the 210LS act like any other semi automatic laser rifle, although with slightly better range. The precision mode on the other hand, is where it really shines as a sniper rifle. The weapon increases its range significantly and the beam is refocused multiple times for a much greater damage potential, increasing its ability of a one shot kill. Comes with an integrated 25x electro-optical scope and HUD uplink.

210LS (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20 / 17-20x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 120 ft
Rate Of Fire: Semi / Single
Magazine: 50 box
Size: Large
Weight: 16 lbs
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Note: Has increased damage potential and long rang gadgets. Is considered masterwork +2, granting +2 to attack rolls. When in semi mode uses the standard critical and semi rate of fire and only 10 range increments. In precision mode, which takes a swift action to switch, uses the improved critical range, rate of fire of single and 15 range increments. Has built in electro-optical scope, which is not calculated in the range. When using the scope range is 180 ft, in precision mode this allows the user to hit a target out to 2700 ft instead of normal 1800 ft.



H&K Anti Dominance Goggles

These goggles help Knights resist the domination effects of vampire gazes. Although they will not make them immune, it does help, and every little bit helps against the evil vampires. Special goggles that fit tightly against the face, using special crystals with a reddish tint to  them. It was found that specially grown crystals seem to block the dominating effects, however they are expensive to grow. The goggles can be incorporated into armour helmets just like nightvision goggles, but both can not be used at the same time.
Benefit: Grants a +4 equipment bonus against a vampire's dominating gaze. However it also imposes a -2 to spot and search checks beyond 30 ft, also a -2 to attack rolls over distances of 30 ft.
PDC 34 Res (+2)


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 9, 2016)

MP311


The MP311 is an automatic bullpup pistol released by H&K that makes use of new materials and better ballistic charges, although doesn't make use of the XZ caseless rounds, instead uses readily available 9mm to ease logistics for new users. The bullpup design allows for a longer barrel, giving it better range over other pistols and the curved magazine allows for a larger capacity. Fully ambidextrous design with a clear magazine allows the user to quickly see how many rounds are left. Features full automatic fire as well as a three round burst setting. 

MP311 (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Med
Weight: 4 lb
Ammo: 25 box
Purchase DC: 17 (Res +2)
Notes: Ambidextrous design allowing easy use of left or right handed people, three round burst setting allow the use of burst fire feat with only three rounds, but does not grant the use of the feat if the use does not have it.



HCP399
Research studies made by H&K showed that there was a need for heavy firepower in a small package. After two years of development, the HCP399, or heavy combat pistol, was built and released. A fairly heavy pistol, designed to look intimidating, and pack an incredible punch, dealing more damage than most laser rifles, but unfortunately uses up an incredible amount of power. Many special forces units favour the 399 for close range combat as it nearly guarantees a one shot one kill capabilities.

HCP399 (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 4d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Med
Weight: 5 lb
Ammo: 10 box
Purchase DC: 19 Mil (+3)
Notes: Masterwork granting a +1 to attack rolls. Uses standard power packs but due to the power needed reduces the amount of shots available by 5 (uses 5 shots worth per firing). Grants a +2 to Intimidate checks when drawn.



MG834
The MG834 is a departure from normal H&K design philosophy, in that it is a light laser machinegun held in an underslung position, being fired from the hip. The other unique feature is that it uses a rotary system, similar to gatling style weapons to allow a high rate of fire while keeping the heat build up low for each focusing chamber and emitter, allowing for a longer life before emitters need to be changed. The only disadvantage of the 834 is it's a bit on the heavy side, but still manageable by a single person without requiring power armour, and is energy intensive, requiring two standard power packs, although it can be tied into a more powerful power source. Critics claim these are the design's major flaws, but many users enjoy the higher rate of fire plus the larger kill zone even at the expense of accuracy.

H&K MG834 (PL6/7 Heavy Weapon or Exotic Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 3d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 80
Rate of Fire: Auto
Size: Large
Weight: 37.5 lb
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 34 Mil (+3)
Notes: Requires two power packs, one to provide 50 rounds, the other powers the rotary system for up to 400 shots. Suffers -1 to attack due to firing from the hip. Autofire targets a 15 ft by 15 ft area using 10 rounds with a Reflex save DC 15. After 5 range increments, the weapon becomes even more inaccurate, suffering -3 penalty to attack rolls.

AO35B
The optical attachment AO35B is designed to mount to the MG834 and connect to the user's helmet HUD systems to aid in gaining some better accuracy with the MG834. Comes with a motion countering system based on those found in cameras used in action films and night vision, allows the user to better see what is in direct line of the barrel. 
Requirements: MG834 and a HUD with a targeting system.
Benefit: Negates the -1 penalty to attack rolls the MG834 normally suffers, use of the Burst Fire feat has penalties reduced by 1 within the first range increment.
Weight: 2 lbs.
PDC: 20 Mil (+3)


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 10, 2016)

HP LR100 
HP's first attempt in the weapons market, while a decent weapon, wasn't really special, except for the fact that no matter how hard you abused it, it kept working. Although its range is a bit shorter than standard laser rifles, it is lighter and generally smaller, just a bit larger than a carbine. About six months after the LR100's release, HP released a number of add-ons for it, which greatly increased it's popularity as with a slight increase in cost, one can get the basic model, and a number of add-ons to suit different situations, and takes only a few moments to switch between add-ons. 

LR100 (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency) 
Damage: 3d8  
Critical: 20 
Damage Type: Fire 
Range Increment: 75 ft 
Rate of Fire: S, A 
Size: Medium 
Weight: 7 lbs 
Ammo: 50 box. 
Purchase: 18 Res +2 
Special: Comes with rails for mounting scopes, optics on top and for other accessories below the barrel. Simple and tough design, reduces repair checks by 3. 

 Add-ons. 
Each add-on comes with instructions on how to properly install each one, requiring only a DC (Craft: Mechanical or Repair) of 10 with the instructions and about 2 minutes. Without the instructions DC increases to 14 and increase time to 3 or 4 minutes. 

Scatter-Laser aka Room Sweeper 
This conversion adds what looks like a round-tipped air-cooled muzzle or perforated silencer to the end of the muzzle. This add-on breaks the pulse down into many smaller pulses spread out, reducing power, but covering a larger, but shorter in range area. Fires many laser pulses out in a cone 30 ft long, 15 ft wide at the end, 3d6 damage, Reflex save 18 for half. PDC 13. Weighs 2 lbs. Not compatible with Range Booster, LasCannon or Focal Booster modules. 

Range Booster Module 
Another barrel attachment that boosts the range of the laser bolts, albeit with a small reduction in damage capability. The Booster module refocuses the laser in a tighter beam giving improved range.  Range is changed to 150 ft, but damage goes down to 2d8. PDC 14 Increases size to Large, weighs 1.5 lbs Not compatible with Focal Booster, LasCannon or Scatter-Laser modules.   

Focal Booster Module Aka ‘Puncher’ 
This barrel attachment improves the focus of the laser pulse density, improving damage at the cost of range. Damage improves to 4d8, range reduced to 55 ft. PDC 14. Weighs 2 lbs. Not compatible with Range Booster, LasCannon or Scatter-Laser modules. 

LasCannon 
This attachment replaces the barrel with a much larger one with thicker walls. Also replaces the forward grip with a much thicker one, with a fold down grip, and comes with a folding stock. Uses three charges per shot, and the kick imposes a -2 to strike when not using the stock. Damage improves to 4d12 and ignores 5 points of hardness/DR, rate of fire changes to Semi, range reduced to 40 ft. On a natural roll of 1, the system over heats and shuts down for 1d6+1 rounds. PDC 15. Adds 5 lbs to the weapon, and increases size to Large. Not compatible with Focal Booster, Range Booster or Scatter-Laser modules. 

Under Barrel Plasma Ejector. 
This under barrel device is a small plasma weapon. Requires a DC check of 13 with instructions and 5 minutes to install as it ties into the power system of the LR100. Deals 3d10 fire (or whatever type plasma weapons deal in your campaign), rate of Semi, range increment of 40 ft, uses two charges to fire. Unable to fire at the same time as the laser. PDC 16 Weighs 3 lbs. 

Heavy Clip Buttstock 
This removes the rear housing end of the LR100 and mounts a short solid buttstock with an extra heavy battery to the rear of the weapon. Adds 3.5 lbs to the weight of the weapon. This battery increases the ammo capacity by another 100 rounds. The DC to install this add-on is 16 with instructions, 19 without them. This feature CAN be used in conjunction with any of the other options. PDC 13.



LR101UV
After the success of the LR100 and its addons, HP released another laser rifle. Very similar in looks to the LR100, only with a taller foregrip area, and more curved, there isn't much different between the LR100 and the LR101UV. The one major difference of the LR101UV is that its laser is in the ultraviolent range. This makes the weapon more expensive, and incompatible with most of the addons that the LR100 can use, but has the advantage of not being countered by normal antilaser defenses, and as an added bonus, it fires underwater with only a 10 ft reduction in range.

LR101UV (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d6 
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 70 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Medium
Weight: 7.5 lbs
Ammo: 50 box.
Purchase: 24 Mil +3
Special: Comes with rails for mounting scopes, optics on top and for other accessories below the barrel. Antilaser defenses, such as antilaser aerosol and antilaser armours have no affect against the LR101UV.
Only the Under Barrel Plasma Ejector and Heavy Clip Buttstock addons are compatible with the LR101UV.



PD200
HP has released a new line of laser weapons, the Personal Defense series, or PD for short. 
The PD200 is a smooth lined, ergonomical ambidexterous laser pistol. 

PD200 (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8 
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 35 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Medium
Weight: 2.5 lbs
Ammo: 50 box.
Purchase: 16 Lic +1
Special: Simple and tough design, reduces repair checks by 3. Can add Range Booster Module (Range boosted to 70 ft, damage drops to 2d6). 



PD250
The PD250 is a much smaller pistol than the 200, designed for concealment. The PD250 uses a different designed power pack which only holds 25 charges, but when bought new, the PD250 comes with a charging unit so that people can recharge the power packs at home.

PD250 (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8 
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Small
Weight: 1.75 lbs
Ammo: 25 box.
Purchase: 16 Res +2
Special: Simple and tough design, reduces repair checks by 3. +2 to Hide checks to conceal the PD250 with a proper holster.
Comes with the 250PP power pack recharger for recharging the PD250's redesigned power packs.

250PP
This is the charger for recharging the power packs used in the PD250. Can recharge up to two power packs. Takes 30 minutes to recharge one round, thus it takes about 12 and a half hours to recharge an empty power pack.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 10, 2016)

HP LCP1100

After the success of HP's LR100, PD200 and to a lesser degree the LR101UV, HP has finally come out with some heavy guns. The LCP1100 is basically a man portable version of mecha based laser weapons, and usually fired from the hip. Although heavy, and a slow rate of fire, and range isn't that impressive, it does have a solid frame, reliable and packs a hell of a punch. Another drawback of the LCP1100 is its limited payload from standard power packs, but this is offset by the use of a power backpack, or if its mounted on a vehicle and tied into its power systems.

Model LCP1100 (PL6 Heavy Weapon)
Damage: 7d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire 
Range Increment: 80 ft.
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Large, just barely under huge. 
Weight: 31 lbs
Ammo: 5 box
Purchase: PDC32 +3 Military
Game Notes: Due to simple and robust construction, reduces repair checks by 3. A minimum strength of 15 is needed to wield the LCP1100, unless mounted on a tripod, take a -2 to attack rolls. 



HP LRC2100
The LR2100 is the descendant of the older LCP1100 laser cannon, scaled down into a more manageable rifle size for infantry of the future. A little larger than the older LR100, but with a more aggressive body styling, reliable systems and tough construction, makes it a welcomed addition to any soldiers arsenal. HP also released a number of addons similar to these used by the LR100, unfortunately the ones for the old LR100 are not compatible except the under barrel plasma ejector and heavy clip buttstock. Some people consider it a small cannon, due to its high damage and armour piercing capabilities, but most soldiers find it's not much different from a heavy battle rifle. The only flaw in the design is its a bit of a power hog, draining more energy per shot from a standard power pack than most battle rifles, but again the ability to pierce armour seems more favourable over how many shots per pack its lacking.

LRC2100 (PL7 Personal Firearms Proficiency) 
Damage: 6d6, ignores 5 points of hardness
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 95 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 12.5 lbs
Ammo: 25 box
Purchase: 25 Mil (+3)
Note: The LRC2100 can use the same heavy clip buttstock as the LR100, which only provides half the number of extra shots of the LR100, which is an extra 50 for the LRC2100. Can also make use of the HP 410PP which gives 75 rounds.
The LRC2100 is also usable underwater with a flick of the switch to a different frequency which isn't affected by water, however range is reduced by 20 ft but no loss in damage or armour penetrating capability. 
Has universal mounts on the top, sides and bottom for scopes, under barrel attachments, and lights and laser range finders for the sides. 

Heavy Clip Buttstock Mk2
This is an upgraded version of the original version found on the older LR100. Compatible with older HP LR line of weapons, and even has parts to attach to HP laser pistols and also the LCP1100. Adds 3.5 lbs to the weight of the weapon. This battery increases the ammo capacity by another 75 rounds for the LRC2100, 150 for older HP LR rifles and pistols, and 75 for the LCP1100. Recharges at a rate of 2 round every minute, begins recharging when not in use after 2 rounds. Has a 7 year lifespan before needing to be sent in for an overhaul. The DC to install this add-on is 16 with instructions, 19 without them. This feature CAN be used in conjunction with any of the other options. PDC 14.
Scatter-Laser Mk2
This conversion adds what looks like a round-tipped air-cooled muzzle or perforated silencer to the end of the muzzle. This add-on breaks the pulse down into many smaller pulses spreading outward from the barrel, reduced in power but covering a larger area. Unfortunately it also loses the armour piercing ability. The Mk2 is a little slimmer than the original version, plus 1.5 inches shorter. Fires many laser pulses out into a cone 50 ft long, 25 ft wide at the end, dealing 4d6 damage, Reflex save 20 for half. PDC 13, weighs 2 lbs. Can not be used with Range Booster Mk2 or Siege Breaker.
Range Booster Module Mk2
This is an upgraded version of the original, and although it reduces damage a bit, it actually retains the armour piercing ability of the weapon. Range changes to 225 ft, damage reduced to 4d6, but still ignores 5 points of hardness. PDC 14 and weighs 2.1 lbs. It is compatible with older HP weapons. For older weapons like the LR100 damage is reduced to 2d8, but range is increased to a staggering 300 ft, and gains ignore 2 points of hardness/DR from the improved focusing crystals in the newer model. This has made the older LR100 popular amongst many sharp shooters as it makes for a far cheaper, and quite reliable sniper rifle. Can not be used with Scatter-Laser Mk2 or Siege Breaker.
Siege Breaker Module
The siege breaker module is an upgrade of the older LasCannon upgrade. Using special zero-g grown crystals, new power regulating protocols and focusing chamber, turns the LRC2100 into a weapon that many tank crews highly fear, and rightfully so. Damage drops to 4d6, but its ability to penetrate armour increases to a staggering ignore 20 hardness/DR, but range drops to 45 ft. Uses 3 rounds per shot, and imposes a -1 to attacks due to the recoil of the discharge of photons and similar particles. PDC 16 Mil (+3), weighs 5 lbs. Not compatible with older HP weapons. Can not be used with Scatter-Laser Mk2 or Range Booster Mk2.



HP 340PP
To overcome the limited payload of the LCP1100, HP developed a power backpack unit to give it greater payload. The 340PP is essentially a large battery that one straps to their back, with a heavy, well shielded and tough cable that connects to the LCP1100, and is about the size of two shoe boxes side by side running up the back. With conforming padding and even a cooling system to keep the pack's heat while in use from bothering the user. As an additional bonus, besides just acting as a larger power pack, the 340PP will also recharge itself over time to replenish the payload. The cable plugs into where a normal power pack would fit in the top of the butt of the weapon.
Acts as a 50 round ammo box for the LCP1100
Recharges at a rate of 1 round every 10 minutes after not being used for at least 2 rounds. Has a 5 year lifespan before needing to be sent in for an overhaul.
Has 20 HP, hardness of 5, the cable has 10 HP with hardness of 5 as well. Weight: 8 lbs. Size: Small
PDC 18 (+2 Restricted)


HP 410PP
Using the lessons used in creating the 340PP for the LCP1100, HP created a smaller power pack for use with its other weapons. Being half the size, and with a faster recharge time, the 410PP allows soldiers to use their HP weapons far longer before having to think about slapping in a standard power pack to keep fighting. As an added bonus, the 410PP can also be added to many standard armours to help protect it, cutting back on carrying space. 
The 410PP plugs into a port on the back of the weapon (all HP weapons released after the introduction of the 410PP come standard with this port, a kit is available with the 410PP to add the port to older weapons) which still allows the weapon to use a normal power pack first before switching to the 410PP. The 410PP can NOT recharge power packs plugged into the weapon, and will not feed the weapon until the power pack is depleted. Standard practice for most is to carry two power packs, one in the weapon, once it runs out, use the 410PP until it runs out, switch to the second power pack if necessary to allow the 410PP to recharge. 

Acts as a 150 round ammo box for all HP laser weapons except the LCP1100 and PD250.
Recharges at a rate of 1 round every minute, begins recharging when not in use after 2 rounds. Has a 5 year lifespan before needing to be sent in for an overhaul.
Has 10 HP, hardness of 3, cable has 10 HP, hardness of 5.
Size: Tiny
Weight: 2.1 lbs
Comes with kit to make necessary modifications to add port to all HP laser weapons except the LCP1100 and PD250. 
PDC 14


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 10, 2016)

HP Ruby Series
HP's latest foray into the weapons market is their Ruby line of personal defense weapons. These weapons are all light weight, small and easy to conceal as they are all designed to look like jewellery and other accessories. Many from each model will look similar but are usually altered slightly for the customer so that unless someone buys the baseline model, no two will look exactly alike 75% of the time. HP offers several quick easy alteration packages for each model that doesn't increase the price, but elaborate modifications can be made at higher costs. Most alterations at no cost are colour, slight size variations, gem size, gem placement, gem mounting design and material for the main body.

Ruby 100
The Ruby 100 is the smallest of the Ruby series of PDW made by HP, it is actually one of the smallest weapons produced by HP. It consists of two sets of metal sleeves that cover the lower segments of the index and middle fingers, but flexible at the joint to allow normal movement of the fingers. A small ruby like gem is mounted at the end of each sleeve above the last knuckle of the finger. To fire, the user must extend the index and middle fingers out straight, but not touching, then bring them together quickly to release the laser bolt. The laser discharges from the two ruby like gems, along the direction the fingers are pointing. It is suggested to practice several times before wearing these in public to prevent any mishaps with accidently firings. The discharge is very short ranged, and not particularly powerful, but is easy to use in close quarters. It's advertised for use by diplomats and business people, but many young women love them for personal defense and also as a fashion accessory.
The Ruby is so easy to use that even children can use them, however HP takes no responsibility for anyone under the age of 16 using one. Many daughters of famous actors or political leaders have personally designed Ruby 100s to blend in with their wardrobes.

Ruby 100 (PL 6/7 simple weapon proficiency)
Damage: 2d4
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 10 ft out to max of 5 increments
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Diminutive 
Weight: 0.5 lbs
Ammo: 10 internal
Purchase DC: 14 Lic +1
Note: Can be used in melee with half penalties normally associated with firing a ranged weapon while in melee combat. Requires a Knowledge (technology) DC 18 to recognize it is actually a weapon. Gains a +4 to conceal against search checks for weapons.
Comes with a docking port that recharges the internal battery in 1 hour.
Comes in several colours with a metallic sheen, which include black, blue, red, silver, gold and gun metal grey. Four different gem mountings are available at no cost. The colour of the gem can be altered but increases the PDC by +1. Other outward appearance modifications are available but increase the PDC by +1 for relative simple to +5 for complex or extravagant.

Ruby 200
The Ruby 200 is a larger, bracelet or arm band style version of the Ruby series. Usually appears as a half inch wide bracelet, usually gold, white gold or silver in colour, with several small rubies (between 3 and 6) or one or two larger rubies. The Ruby 200 is slightly more powerful and has greater range than the 100, and an increased payload. To fire, the user must make a fist and flex the fist and arm to fire the weapon. For people who have problems doing this, a conceal firing stud is available, and can lock out the flexing trigger if the user desires. The Ruby 200 can be outfitted with a stun module to make it more legal in areas where owning a weapon of any sort is heavily restricted. The Ruby 200 has the same customization as the 100, but also a few different styles are available besides a simple band, such as a snaking spiral band that goes up the arm, or two bands connected together, and so forth.

Ruby 200 (PL6/7 Personal Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 20 ft out to a max of 5 increments
Rate of fire: Semi
Size: Tiny
Weight: 1 lb
Ammo: 20 internal
Purchase DC: 15 License +1
Note: Can be used in melee with half penalties normally associated with firing a ranged weapon while in melee combat. Requires a Knowledge (technology) DC 21 to recognize it is actually a weapon. Gains a +2 to conceal against searches for weapons.
Comes with a docking port that recharges the internal battery in 1 hour.
Same rules as the Ruby 100 for customization, but with more variation available to the client.



MLR410

HP decided to finally release a carbine style laser weapon for paratroopers and commando style troops to use, or for urban warfare. They took their original LR100, shortened it and thinned the main body past the handle and trigger assembly. Instead of having one barrel, four cylinder type fixtures surround the thinned body. These fixtures contain the focusing chambers and emitters. The four barrels allows the weapon to cycle through each barrel quickly to allow an incredible high rate of fire without worrying about overheating and melting any of the components of each barrel as each gets more time to cool than if it was just a single barrelled weapon. The lowest barrel also has a folding handle to allow for greater control of the weapon in full automatic fire. The pulse from each barrel is lower, and so is the range than the LR100, but the increased rate of fire makes up for it. HP has also included a 'burst' feature which fires all the barrels at once for more destructive power, but reduces the rate of fire.

HP MLR410 (PL6 Personal Firearms)
Damage: 3d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Medium
Weight: 5.5 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 22 (Mil +3)
Notes: Enhanced Autofire Mode: Taking an addition -4 to attack, can increase automatic fire damage to a 10 ft by 10 ft area from 3d6 to 4d6 and increases the Reflex save to DC 17 and uses 15 rounds instead of the normal 10. User must declare using this option before firing.
Burst Mode: The user can set the weapon to burst mode which fires all the barrels allowing it to deal 5d6 to a single target, but reduces the rate of fire to Semi.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 10, 2016)

Would you be willing to write for systems other than d20?  I would gladly pay you to write WOIN equipment books!


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 10, 2016)

XCLP3401
With the introduction of X-ray lasers on ships, HP set about to creating a man portable version. Big and bulky, the XCLP3401 is used like a shoulder mounted weapon instead of a rifle. The large weapon comes with sensors and targeting suite to aid in acquiring targets. Although successful, some are displeased with its slow rate of fire and damage isn't quite as high as HP would like, however it does have a good chance of heavily damaging critical systems due to its armour piercing capability. Although it can make use of a standard power pack, the drain on the pack is great, so many users carry power generators or larger power packs such as the 340PP and 410PP (same number of rounds from both of these systems as the LCP1100).

XCLP3401 (PL7 Exotic Weapon Proficiency/Heavy Weapon)
Damage: 7d6 ignores 30 points of hardness/DR
Critical: 19-20 x3
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 200 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Huge
Weight: 33 lbs
Ammo: 5 box
Purchase DC: 32 (Mil +3)
Notes: Laser defeating defensive systems are half as effective. Can use either the 340PP or 410PP to expand ammunition capacity. Comes with targeting systems and sensors granting a +1 to attacks when the user isn't moving. Has connection to allow for cybernetic uplink to the user.

XCL3452
This is the vehicle version of the XCLP3401, meant for light to medium vehicles such as light attack vehicles, both ground and air, and as a secondary weapon on medium tanks. With better range and increased power, and usually benefits from greater power supply to allow for greater payloads.

XCLP3452 (PL7 Exotic Weapon Proficiency/Vehicle weaponry/Heavy Weapon)
Damage: 9d6 ignores 30 points of hardness/DR
Critical: 19-20 x3
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 300 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Huge
Weight: 36 lbs
Ammo: varies
Purchase DC: 31 (Mil +3)
Notes: Usually mounted on a turret and uses vehicle sensor systems. Variable ammo due to what is installed on vehicle it is mounted on. Most usually have a 50 to 100 round capacity. Laser defeating defensive systems are only half as effective.



HP HILR541
As technology progresses, HP has kept up. As plasma weapons begin dominating the markets, HP has kept their share of the weapons market with their high quality lasers, and now high intensity lasers with a few x-ray lasers. HPs leading HI laser is the HILR541, which is favoured heavily by law enforcement and hunters due to its variable damage settings, and its armour penetrating abilities. On its lowest damage setting, it does lose the armour penetrating abilities, but this suits most hunters and officers as the point is to wound and not blast through and possibly hurt any possible hostages. The other advantage of the variable damage setting is the lower the setting, the greater the range. The user changes the setting by a thumb dial just above the trigger. The design is completely ambidextrous and has dials on both sides. The power pack as a quick release, close to the trigger, which ejects the spent power pack quickly speeding up reload times.

HP HILR541 (PL7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d12*
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 90 ft.
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 10 lb
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 21 Restricted (+2)
Notes: Considered to have the armoured piercing gadget, in RAW ignore 2 points of Defense, reduce damage rolls by 2. If using armour as DR rules, ignore 3 points of DR.
*Variable damage: as a free action, using the dial on the side, the user can lower or raise the damage by 1 die per setting. Can not go above 3d12. At 2d12 setting range is changed to 135 ft. At 1d12 setting, range is changed to 180 ft, but loses the armour piercing ability.



MLR510
After the surprising success of the MLR410, multi-barrelled carbine, HP released a full rifle sized version. Damage is the same, but ranged is greater and a few options are available, including secondary power pack port in the stock, mounts for scope and tactical lights. The MLR510 is a longer version of the MLR410, basically an original LR100, thinned main body past the handle and trigger assembly. Instead of having one barrel, four cylinder type fixtures surround the thinned body. These fixtures contain the focusing chambers and emitters. The four barrels allows the weapon to cycle through each barrel quickly to allow an incredible high rate of fire without worrying about overheating and melting any of the components of each barrel as each gets more time to cool than if it was just a single barrelled weapon. The lowest barrel also has a folding handle to allow for greater control of the weapon in full automatic fire. The pulse from each barrel is lower, but the increased rate of fire makes up for it. HP has also included a 'burst' feature which fires all the barrels at once for more destructive power, but reduces the rate of fire. 
The MLR510 can make use of the original heavy clip buttstock mk1 and 2, but removes the ability to add a second power pack.

HP MLR510 (PL6 Personal Firearms)
Damage: 3d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 8.5 lbs
Ammo: 50 box or 100 box
Purchase DC: 23 (Mil +3)
Notes: Enhanced Autofire Mode: Taking an addition -4 to attack, can increase automatic fire damage to a 10 ft by 10 ft area from 3d6 to 4d6 and increases the Reflex save to DC 17 and uses 15 rounds instead of the normal 10. User must declare using this option before firing.
Burst Mode: The user can set the weapon to burst mode which fires all the barrels allowing it to deal 5d6 to a single target, but reduces the rate of fire to Semi.
Secondary Power Pack: Two power packs can be plugged into the MLR510, doubling the ammo capacity.

Can add heavy clip buttstock mk1 and mk2, adding an additional 100 or 150 rounds, in addition to the normal 50 from normal power pack, but this removes the ability to add a second power pack.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 10, 2016)

Morrus said:


> Would you be willing to write for systems other than d20?  I would gladly pay you to write WOIN equipment books!




I've also created stuff for the Palladium system.. most notably the EShemarrian thread.. a Fan created expansion/re-image of the Shemarrians from Rifts.

As for WOIN.. I've never played the system so I'd have to get some books for it to see how it works first, but I could in theory do some conversions, eventually.. 

in the mean time, I'm posting all my d20 stuff, and if I get WOIN, I could convert some of my works. Otherwise.. if you like some of my stuff, and know how to convert it, give credit for the original concept to me.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 10, 2016)

Iron Core

Iron Core is a vehicle manufacturer that specializes in fairly simple, easy to operate and fix vehicles, mostly ground, that can run on almost any flammable liquid with their patent flex-fuel engine systems. This makes their vehicles very popular on frontier worlds and military or mercenary groups that are expected to operate behind enemy lines or far from supply lines.
Their designs are rugged and have a retro feel to them, with slope sides, heavy tracks or wheels for most designs. Many designs use a common design for variant designs for specific purposes. The easy of repair can allow some base models to be turned into variant models if the parts are available.
Iron Core makes a large range of common civilian vehicles from light utility vehicles, medium passenger movers to heavy transports and military vehicles. Their civilian models don't make headlines, as their military vehicles have, but they are reliable and last years.



Bull

The Bull is Iron Core's base model vehicle. The block body with slopped front, tread vehicle is simple troop transport. There are three access ports for troops to egress/digress, with a ramp in the back and a door on each side. The roof can open to allow two troops to fire out of. There are hatches over the driver and what would be the commander's positions, each with a pintle mounted weapon which can be controlled from inside or manually. The Bull uses an advanced flex-fuel power system that lets it use virtually any flammable liquid or gel, and with its highly efficient engine, it can go for quite a distance before requiring refueling, giving it a range of between 500 miles (for low grade alcohol) and 1200 miles (high grade gasoline or diesel type fuels).
The it's also fully environmentally sealed, allowing it to function in any atmosphere or lack of one. The crew compartment can be sealed from the troop section. A fully amphibious design allows it to sail across rivers and lakes, although somewhat slowly, and can survive depths of up to 250 feet. 
The Bull isn't particularly fast, but it will survive long enough to get its troops to where they need to go. Another advantage of the Bull is it's the basis for several of Iron Core's line of vehicles, making logistics much easier and many parts can be easily swapped between models. The basic Bull can be retrofitted into one of the other models with available parts and time, but may not always be quite as good as the dedicated model. 
The Bull is four squares long, 3 squares wide, weighing 30 tons empty.

Bull (PL6)
Crew: 1 or 2
Passengers: 10
Cargo: 250 lb tow 10 tons
Init: -2
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 65 (6) / 30 (3) on water
Defense: 8
Hardness: 20
Hit Points: 52
Size: Huge (-2 size)
Purchase DC: 43
Restriction: Res (+2)
Accessories: Amphibious, radio, two headlights, air filtration system (+4 bonus to crew against airborne toxins and poisons), environmental seals with 5 hour air supply (can be expanded with additionally tanks carried either internally ((reduce passenger capacity by 1 for an extra 5 hours))), trailer hitch, weapon locker for two rifles and 3 pistols with 2 reloads for each, 3 days rations, 4 survival kits with 2 three man tent, weapon racks for 10 rifles plus 3 reloads for passengers plus space for up to two light rocket launchers such as M72 LAWs.
Notes:
The Repair checks to fix or modify a Bull are reduced by 5, and PDC for replacement parts are reduced by 1
Robust Design: The Bull has a well reinforced design, allowing it to shrug off damage as if it was a main battle tank.
Multi-Environmental: The Bull is designed to function in multiple environments, able to sail on the surface of water, or even under water up to a maximum depth of 250 feet, or on the surface of a planet with no breathable or contaminated atmosphere.
Weapons: Two weapons of any kind can be mounted on the pintles above the driver and commander hatches, usually laser rifles or ballistic rifles.



Quillback
The Quillback is the first variant model based of the Bull frame. It sacrificestroop capacity, from 10 to 6, for a weapons turret which mounts rapid-fireweapons. The Quillback retains the rear and side access points, the pintlemounted weapons, but loses the roof hatch over the troop compartment as it istaken up by the turret. The Quillback is a compromise of a troop transport withheavier fire support, depending on the weapon load in the turret. The turret ismodular allowing for different weapons from laser cannons, light plasmacannons,  multiple light caliberrapid-fire weapons, or one or two rapid-fire heavier ballistic weapons. In allother aspects, the Quillback is identical to the Bull, but weighs 31.5 tonsfrom the added weight of the turret and a little extra armour.

Quillback (PL6)
Crew: 2 or3
Passengers: 6
Cargo: 250lb tow 6 tons
Init: -2
Maneuver:-2
Top Speed:60 (6) / 30 (3) on water
Defense: 8
Hardness:20
Hit Points:54
Size: Huge(-2 size)
PurchaseDC: 45
Restriction: Res(+2)
Accessories: Amphibious, radio, two headlights, air filtration system (+4 bonus tocrew against airborne toxins and poisons), environmental seals with 5 hour airsupply (can be expanded with additionally tanks carried either internally((reduce passenger capacity by 1 for an extra 5 hours))), trailer hitch, weaponlocker for two rifles and 3 pistols with 2 reloads for each, 3 days rations, 4survival kits with 2 three man tent, weapon racks for 6 rifles plus 3 reloadsfor passengers plus space for up to two light rocket launchers such as M72LAWs.
Notes:
The Repair checks to fix or modify a Quillback are reduced by 5, and PDC forreplacement parts are reduced by 1
Robust Design: TheQuillback has a well reinforced design, allowing it to shrug off damage as ifit was a main battle tank.
Multi-Environmental:The Quillback is designed to function in multiple environments, able to sail onthe surface of water, or even under water up to a maximum depth of 250 feet, oron the surface of a planet with no breathable or contaminated atmosphere.
Weapons: 
If armed with an energy weapon, it is powered by a dedicated battery that canbe charged from the main engine over time. The battery recharges at a rate of 1shot every minute of light driving (under 30 mph, or sitting and idling). Has a50 round battery.
Same pintle weapon options as the Bull.

 Weapon
 Damage
 Crit
 Damage Type
 Range Incr
 Rate of Fire
 Magazine
 Size
 Weight
 PDC
 Res
 Laser Cannon  (Option 1)
 6d8
 20
 fire
 160 ft
 s, a
 50 batt
 Huge
 
 22
 
 Light Plasma  (Option 2)
 5d10
 20
 fire
 100 ft
 single
 50 batt
 Huge
 
 23
 
 Twin 30mm Cannons  (Option 3)
 6d12
 20
 Ballistic
 150 ft
 a
 Linked (500 rds  ea)
 Huge
 
 22
 
 Quad Twin Thunder  (Option 4)
 4d10
 20
 Ballistic
 100 ft
 a
 Linked (1500 rds  ea)
 Huge
 
 
 

Quad Twin Thunder:The set up of the quad twin thunder allows for greater coverage for autofireattacks, making it an excellent option for anti-infantry purposes. Reflex save17 instead of normal 15 for autofire, and covers a 20 ft by 20 ft area instead ofthe normal 10 ft by 10 ft area.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 10, 2016)

Outrider

The outrider is a fast, decently armoured, and armed bike used for reconnaissance or fast attack. Equipped with twin weapons mounted just above the front wheel, and rocket thrusters in the back for great boosts in speed for short period of times. It comes with a flex fuel engine, allowing it to operate off of virtually any combustible liquid, which greatly adds to its flexibility in the use of scouting missions, especially when behind enemy lines or when normal fuel isn't readily available. The heavy suspension and run flat tires allows the outrider to go off-roading.
To aid in its recon roll, the Outrider has armoured cargo containers behind the rider, which aid to provide some protection to the rider as well. The headlight has an infrared mode to allow it to work with infrared goggles and nightvision systems built into any helmets the driver might be wearing, for better stealth traveling at night. 
The outrider is one square wide, two squares long and provides one-quarter cover. Carries enough fuel for approximately 6 hours of driving at full speed.

Outrider (PL5-6)
Crew: 1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 50 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +1
Top Speed: 200 (20)
Defense: 9
Hardness: 8
Hit Points: 30
Size: Large
Purchase DC: 29
Restriction: Mil
Accessories: Infrared headlight, military radio with helmet link, two fire-linked 5.56mm carbines, rocket thrusters, mount for sidecar.
Notes: Two fire-linked  5.56mm carbine machineguns, designed to allow for cased and caseless ammunition with a simple conversion kit that comes with the Outrider. Holds 100 rounds for each weapon. 3d8 ball, 75 ft, s,a. 
Rocket Thrusters allows outrider to perform dash maneuver with +2 to Drive check, increasing speed to 300 (30) for up to 5 rounds (30 seconds) at a time, with 10 uses before the fuel rods need to be replaced. Fuel rod PDC 12, Restricted (+2). 
Run flat tires allow the outrider to continue running but at -50 (-5) speed without any penalties to drive checks.
Control display shows ammo counter, fuel gauge, other standard displays for bikes and weapon control/status of any weapon sidecars.

Sidecar
The outrider can mount a sidecar, giving the outrider several options. All sidecars provide the following: reduce speed by -20 (including rocket thrusters), -1 maneuver, adds 15 HP to outrider. Has a fuel tank to allow for another 2 hours of driving.

Passenger Sidecar - This sidecar can hold a person fairly comfortably, even in armour. Provides half cover for the passenger and has a pintle mounting for a heavy infantry weapon, plus enough room for large ammunition capacity. The weapon can fire forward and to the side opposite the side the outrider is on. Can carry an additional 50 lbs of cargo. If the weapon is removed, another 100 lbs of cargo can be carried instead. PDC 15

Cargo Sidecar - This side car is designed for cargo only, although a person could attempt to sit in it, if the top is left open, but highly dangerous. Holds up to 300 lbs of cargo in a 5 foot long, 3 foot wide, 2 foot tall area. PDC 10

Heavy Gun Sidecar - This sidecar contains a machine gun and a light cannon for heavy strikes. The controls are linked to the display and fire control of the outrider. A targeting system displays what the weapons are pointed at on the display or even through a helmet HUD system. The weapons are mounted on a semi turret, allowing them to raise and lower up to 30 degrees, and up to 15 degrees to either side, making it a little easier to hit targets. PDC 30, Mil +3.
Weapons .50 cal machinegun 2d12, 20, ball, 100 ft, a, linked (400 rounds).
15mm cannon, 3d12, 20, ball, 150ft, s,a, 20 box.

Missile Sidecar - This sidecar is similar to the heavy gun sidecar, but instead mounts a multi mini missile system. The launcher is designed to launch one to four missiles at the same target. When firing more than one missile at a target, increase damage by 50% and blast radius by 50% per missile fired. Holds 24 missiles. PDC 30, Mil +3

Sensor Sidecar - This sidecar is equipped with an array of sensors, communication and jamming communication systems. Contains several cameras, including sensors on a 20 foot periscope, multiband radio and encryption/decryption system, radio jammer with a 1 mile range. Cameras include infrared, ultraviolet, nightvision, thermal. The jamming system also affects radar and missile guidance systems, causing a -2 penalty to any missile attacks. All radar systems have distortions, making readings difficult, causing -2 penalties to Computer use checks to get accurate readings. Enough onboard memory for up to 24 hours of sensor data. PDC 32, Mil +3.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 10, 2016)

kronos182 said:


> I've also created stuff for the Palladium system.. most notably the EShemarrian thread.. a Fan created expansion/re-image of the Shemarrians from Rifts.
> 
> As for WOIN.. I've never played the system so I'd have to get some books for it to see how it works first, but I could in theory do some conversions, eventually..
> 
> in the mean time, I'm posting all my d20 stuff, and if I get WOIN, I could convert some of my works. Otherwise.. if you like some of my stuff, and know how to convert it, give credit for the original concept to me.




To clarify, I  was more asking if you'd be interested in being commissioned for some paid freelance work.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 10, 2016)

Morrus said:


> To clarify, I  was more asking if you'd be interested in being commissioned for some paid freelance work.




Oh.. uh.. well I like money, but I've never written a book for anything. I've done mostly just items, some animals here and there for fun. Something I'd have to think about.. and learn the system, and learn whatever is needed for such a project. 
I am definitely flattered at being asked for such a project.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 10, 2016)

kronos182 said:


> Oh.. uh.. well I like money, but I've never written a book for anything. I've done mostly just items, some animals here and there for fun. Something I'd have to think about.. and learn the system, and learn whatever is needed for such a project.
> I am definitely flattered at being asked for such a project.




Well, I tried! You know where I am if you decide it's something you might like to do.  Drop me a PM or something if you do.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 10, 2016)

LTB L1
A surprising move in the weapon industry was when discount franchise Less Than a Buck started releasing weapons to gun shops and other facilities that sell weapons. However, their weapons have met with a lot of criticism and complaints. This is mostly due to the fact that to keep in with their policy of selling stuff cheaper than their competitors, the quality of their wares is lower. The L1, their first laser weapon to hit the market is cheap, and light. It is also weaker and has less range than most laser rifles, and it's case is made from a injection moulded plastic, and some still have a bit of rough plastic flash at the edges. Professional soldiers and mercenaries avoid LTB weapons, but many petty criminals and third world warlords love them as they can buy a lot more of them for less, and they're nice and light. The L1 usually comes in a dull metal grey casing, but matte black and two badly done camouflage patterns are available, desert and forest. The L1 looks very much like a toy rifle version of the most popular design of common laser rifles available.

LTB L1 (Personal Weapon Proficiency PL6)
Damage: 3d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate Of Fire: Semi
Magazine: 50 box
Size: Large
Weight: 6 lbs
Purchase DC: 16
Restriction: Res (+2)
Note: Due to the cheap construction of the L1, on a roll of natural 1, the weapon's electronics short out, making it useless. This can be repaired with a Repair check DC 17 and 20 minutes of work. The L1 is also inaccurate and suffers a -1 to attack rolls.



LTB L2

Less Than a Buck also released a laser pistol, the L2. The L2 is basically a plastic tube with a plastic handle attached. Simple, cheap, and just as reliable as the L1, meaning not completely. However, criminals and warlords love them, because they are cheap and if one breaks, easily replaceable, which is great for their cannon fodder troops. The L2 only comes in dull gun metal grey and matte black.
LTB L2 (Personal Weapon Proficiency PL6)
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 20 ft
Rate Of Fire: Semi
Magazine: 50 box
Size: Small
Weight: 2 lbs
Purchase DC: 14
Restriction: Res (+2)
Note: Due to the cheap construction of the L2, on a roll of natural 1, the weapon's electronics short out, making it useless. This can be repaired with a Repair check DC 17 and 20 minutes of work. The L2 is also inaccurate and suffers a -1 penalty to attack rolls.



LTB RG1

After Less Than A Buck actually made a profit and sold over half a million L1s and L2s in only 8 months, they started looking into other weapons. Their research lead into resurrecting gyrojets. After noticing that the performance of gyrojets at close ranges was quite poor until the rocket got up to speed, they decided to use hybrid gyrojets. Using a cheaper form of XZ propellant to give the little rockets a boost out of the barrel which also ignites the rocket so the rocket gets up to speed sooner.
Unfortunately, even though the idea is fairly sound, with LTB using cheaper materials to keep costs down, the performance isn't as good as it could be. Although if LTB can make a passable hybrid gyrojet rifle, other weapon manufacturers are looking into resurrecting gyrojet technology with suitable modern upgrades.

LTB RG1 (Personal Weapon Proficiency Late PL5/PL6)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 100 ft
Magazine: 20 box
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 12 lbs
Purchase DC: 16
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Game Notes: An inaccurate weapon, suffers -1 to attack penalties. On a natural roll of 2 the weapon jams and requires a Repair check DC 12 and 10 minutes to unjam. On a natural roll of 1, the round jams and the rocket explodes dealing 1d6 points of damage per round in the magazine to a 10 ft area and ruins the weapon.
The RG1 can make use of 7.62 caliber rounds using XZ propellant, but on a natural roll of 1 the weapon jams, requiring a Repair check DC 12 and 10 minutes of work to unjam. 



LTB RG2

Released at the same time as the RG1, the RG2, the pistol version of the RG1 rifle. It uses the same ammunition as the RG1, and has the ability to also use standard XZ propellant rounds. Although with the shorter barrel and cheap materials, the RG2 has a higher chance of  exploding in the user's hands than the RG1. The RG2 looks like a toy version of a 1911, but with a somewhat longer barrel and the magazine is directly in front of the trigger guard.

LTB RG1 (Personal Weapon Proficiency Late PL5/PL6)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 50 ft
Magazine: 10 box
Rage of Fire: Semi
Size: Medium
Weight: 2 lbs
Purchase DC: 12
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Game Notes: An inaccurate weapon, suffers -1 to attack penalties. On a natural roll of 2 the weapon jams and requires a Repair check DC 12 and 10 minutes to unjam. On a natural roll of 1, the round jams and the rocket explodes dealing 1d6 points of damage per round in the magazine to a 10 ft area and ruins the weapon.
The RG2 can make use of 7.62 caliber rounds using XZ propellant, but on a natural roll of 2 the weapon jams, requiring a Repair check DC 12 and 10 minutes of work to unjam. On a natural roll of 1 the weapon jams and the propellant still goes off and the pressure in the shorter barrel causes it to explode, dealing 1d6 points of damage per round in the magazine to the user and 5 foot area around the user.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 10, 2016)

LTB JebLight Tank

The Jeb isa light infantry-support tank design, able to perform in varied terrain. TheJeb is straightforward, with a simple, modular design that allows for fast anddirty repairs and modifications with whatever materials/equipment areavailable. 
A simple,basic, tread-borne chassis with a provision for a light turret, the Jeb couldbe powered by a variety of low-cost power plants, including flex-fuel internalcombustion or electric power cells. Large battery bays hold rechargeablebatteries for the electrical systems and energy weapons. Seating is tight, butnot uncomfortable, and the tank features a basic environmental system forprotection in contaminated environs. Less Than A Buck offers this cheap, lighttank mostly to mercenaries and other groups that need some armoured fire power.A poor man's tank, many in government armies laugh at a group that fields Jebs,until they find themselves out numbered and surrounded. The Jeb has a largehatch on the main body for the driver and commander, and a hatch on the turretfor the gunner. Takes a full round to enter or leave through a hatch. Takes afull round to start the tank moving. The Jeb is 2 squares wide and 3 squareslong.

Jeb LightTank (Early PL6 tread tank)
Crew: 3(Driver, gunner, commander)
Passengers:None
Cargo: 50lbs inside (small locker for weapons and rations, survival gear), can tow up to5.5 tonnes. 
Init: -2
Maneuver:-2
Top Speed:65 (6) mph
Defense: 9
Hardness:10
Hit Points:21
Size: Large
PurchaseDC: 37
Restriction:Mil (+3)
Notes/Accessories:Can ford ditches 8 feet wide, radio, two headlights, 1 spotlight on a pivotmount that is manually or controlled from within, air filtration system (+4bonus to crew against airborne toxins and poisons), trailer hitch, weaponlocker for two rifles and 3 pistols with 2 reloads for each, 3 days rations, 2survival kits with 1 three man tent.
The Repairchecks to fix or modify a Jeb are reduced by 3, and PDC for replacement partsare reduced by 1. An electric powered Jeb will have its speed increased to 70mph (7), but loses the ability to recharge the main weapon.
The Jeb isarmed with a light laser cannon which is powered by a dedicated battery thatcan be charged from the main engine over time. A flex-fuel engine can rechargethe battery at a rate of 1 shot every minute of light driving (under 30 mph, orsitting and idling). Has a 50 round battery.
Coaxiallymounted to the laser cannon is a .50 cal machinegun used for lightertargets. 
Mounted onthe hull on a mini ball turret is a laser rifle. The laser rifle can be easilyswapped out for other weapons that are available, such as light machinegun orsimilar weapon. Energy weapons have a battery that is basically 4 power packslinked together. Weapons that require physical ammunition, such as a 7.62mmmachinegun will have enough room for 250 rounds. The hull mounted weapon iscontrolled by the commander or the driver.
Box rocketlauncher is mounted on the side of the turret. This launcher can hold 8rockets, usually armed with LAW rockets, or fragmentation rockets, controlledby gunner or commander. Usually holds 4 LAW (same as m72A3 LAW rocket launcher)and 4 fragmentation rockets (8d6 slashing to a 30 ft radius, Reflex save DC 18for half).


 Weapon Damage Critical Damage 
Type Range
Increment Rate  of 
Fire Magazine Size Weight Purchase
DC Restriction Light  Laser Cannon 5d8 20 Fire 200 ft Semi 50  battery - - - - Coaxial  50 cal   Machinegun 2d12 20 Ballistic 100 ft S, A Linked  (1000) - - - - Hull-Mount  Laser Special - - 70 ft S, A 200  (battery) - - - - Box  Rocket   Launcher varies - varies 150 ft S 8 box - - - -

LTB Recon Vehicle
As Less Than a Buckexpands their catalog, they keep surprising people with their choices. Theirsecond military vehicle is a slightly remodeled version of the Dodge conceptvehicle the ZEO (Zero Emission Operation) car. Remodeled with a heaviersuspension system, larger tires more commonly found on jeeps and light armourplating, but still using an electric engine, although using a more commondesign instead of the original design's. 
One of the unique features of the LTB version is on the driver side, runningjust inside of the headlight, is a modular weapons tray. A fully adjustableharness and power connectors and ammunition bay, a person can put in anyinfantry level weapon from a laser or plasma rifle to a twin thundermachinegun, with about 5 minutes of adjusting and connecting proper parts tothe ammunition feeds and to the trigger. The weapon can be controlled by thedriver or the front seat passenger. There is also a mount on the roof above therear seats for another infantry weapon or even a small rocket or grenadelauncher, similar to those mounted on the old Humvees. These mounts areactually designed so that they can be quickly released in the case of thevehicle being disabled, but the crew and passengers are ok.

LTB Recon Vehicle (PL6)
Crew: 1(two passengers could use either of the weapons if they aremounted)
Passengers: 3
Cargo: 250lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver:+1
Top Speed:140 (14)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 8
Hit Points:33
Size: Large
PurchaseDC: 30 (not counting weapons)
Restriction: Res(+2)
Accessories:Off-road suspension, fixed front weapon harness, roof pintle weapon mount, highpowered multiband radio, electric engine with easy plug-in attachment, GPS
Notes: Mainweapon mount requires only 5 minutes of work with a Repair DC 10 to install theweapon, and two rounds to remove it. The roof mount weapon can be removed orattached as a full round action. Only suffers half penalties for rough terrainto Drive checks. Getting in and out of the rear seats takes a full round as thevehicle is a two door coupe design. 
Weapon harness and ammo bays will hold enough ammunition for 500 rounds ofbullets or four power packs can be placed and wired up similar to the setup inthe Jeb light tank. The roof mount can support 200 rounds unless one of therear seats is devoted to ammunition in which case another 300 rounds in a beltcan be used, or magazines. 
Battery is good for 8 hours of constant driving before needing tobe recharged, which takes about 3 hours.





LTB Sherman 2
Less Than ABuck's third military vehicle is a medium tank that is a redesign of the old M4Sherman tank of WWII fame. It shares many of the same systems as the Jeb toease in logistics and costs, just on a larger scale. It features heavier armourand armament, but is slower than the smaller Jeb. Shermans are usually armedwith an 80 mm cannon, larger than the original 76 mm, and equipped with anautoloader to aid in speeding up loading between shots. Otherwise the Shermanshares many similar armaments with the Jeb, coaxial .50 cal machinegun, lightweapon mounted on the front hull in a ball turret, and can mount two box rocketlaunchers on the sides of the main turret. However the Sherman is a bit moremodular in the main turret, allowing it to removed easier and replaced withdifferent weapons, including the Jeb's laser cannon, or even some mech weapons,with a few modifications.
The Sherman is either electrically powered, or uses the same flex-fuel systemas the Jeb, but with a 25% increase in fuel capacity. The Sherman is 4 squareslong, 3 squares wide, with a hatch above the driver and commander and one inthe turret. Takes a full round to enter or exit through any of the hatches.Takes two rounds to get the tank moving from a cold start.

Sherman 2 Medium Tank (Early PL6 tread tank)
Crew: 3(Driver, gunner, commander)
Passengers:None
Cargo: 50lbs inside (small locker for weapons and rations, survival gear), can tow up to6 tonnes. 
Init: -2
Maneuver:-2
Top Speed:50 (5) mph
Defense: 9
Hardness:13
Hit Points:25
Size: Huge
PurchaseDC: 39
Restriction:Mil (+3)
Notes/Accessories:Can ford ditches 8 feet wide, radio, two headlights, 2 spotlight on a pivotmount that is manually or controlled from within, air filtration system (+4bonus to crew against airborne toxins and poisons), trailer hitch, weaponlocker for two rifles and 3 pistols with 2 reloads for each, 3 days rations, 2survival kits with 1 three man tent.
The Repairchecks to fix or modify a Sherman 2 are reduced by 3, and PDC for replacementparts are reduced by 1. An electric powered Sherman will have its speedincreased to 60 mph (6).
The Shermanis armed with a 80 mm cannon, has 30 rounds.
Coaxiallymounted to the 80 mm cannon is a .50 cal machinegun used for lightertargets. 
Mounted onthe hull on a mini ball turret is a laser rifle. The laser rifle can be easilyswapped out for other weapons that are available, such as light machinegun orsimilar weapon. Energy weapons have a battery that is basically 4 power packslinked together. Weapons that require physical ammunition, such as a 7.62mmmachinegun will have enough room for 250 rounds. The hull mounted weapon iscontrolled by the commander or the driver.
Box rocketlaunchers are mounted on the sides of the turret. These launchers can hold 8rockets, usually armed with LAW rockets, or fragmentation rockets, controlledby gunner or commander. Usually holds 4 LAW (same as m72A3 LAW rocket launcher)and 4 fragmentation rockets (8d6 slashing to a 30 ft radius, Reflex save DC 18for half).


 Weapon Damage Critical Damage 
Type Range
Increment Rate  of 
Fire Magazine Size Weight Purchase
DC Restriction 80 mm  Cannon 8d12 20 Ballistic 200 ft Single 30 box - - - - Coaxial  50 cal   Machinegun 2d12 20 Ballistic 100 ft S, A Linked  (1000) - - - - Hull-Mount  Laser Special - - 70 ft S, A 200  (battery) - - - - Box  Rocket   Launcher varies - varies 150 ft S 8 box - - - -

Alternate weapon loads for the main turret include the Jeb light laser cannonwith a 50 round battery, but an electrically powered Sherman loses the abilityto recharge the battery. 
A laser cannon can be mounted instead. 7d6, 20, fire, 175 feet, semi, 30battery.
The coaxial weapon or the hull weapon can be changed to a flamethrower with a50 shot capacity, dealing 3d6 fire. The hull mounted version would have a 50foot long cone, 25 feet wide, with a Reflex save DC 16 for half. The coaxialversion would have a 10 foot wide, 100 foot long line of fire with a Reflexsave DC 17 for half.
A 30 mm coil gun can be installed instead, but only on a flex-fuel version, andcan not travel more than 30 mph (3 squares) to charge the capacitor.
5d12, 19-20x2, ballistic, 300 feet, single, 60 box. Capacitor is only good for20 shots before needing to recharge, takes 3 rounds to recharge 5 shots. PDC25, PDC 11 for 10 rounds.

Options: 
*A pintle mounted infantry rifle can be mounted on the hatch and controlled bythe gunner in the turret, but not remotely, only manually. It would have about100 rounds of ammunition or two power packs available. PDC 5+ weaponinstalled.
*Flamer Defense: This is an anti-infantry defense system, which installs fournozzles around the tank that spit out a fan of fire to keep shaped chargecarrying troops away from the tank. When activated, as a swift action by any ofthe crew, a 15 foot thick circle of fire surrounds the tank, dealing 2d6 pointsof fire damage with a Reflex save DC 19 for half. The system has enough fuelfor 15 bursts. PDC 20

New Options
To make the Sherman even more attractive to prospective buyers, LTB hasreleased several turret or variant models of the Sherman.

Shredder Turret
The shredder turret does away with the box rocket launchers and heavy weaponand mounts two 20 mm rapid fire cannons and two .50 cal machineguns underneath.The turret is longer and thicker than the original to accommodate the largeammo capacity. Shredders are used against large groups of infantry and lightlyarmoured vehicles such as APCs.
2 x 20mm cannons fire-linked 6d10, 19-20x2, ballistic, 150 ft, S/A, 100 rds ea,autofire DC 17
2 fire-linked .50 cal machineguns 3d10, 20x2, ballistic, 100 ft, s/a, 3000 rdsea, autofire DC 17
Decrease speed by 5 mph due to extra weight
PDC 24

Inferno
The inferno variant Sherman is an electric only version, keeps the laser in thehull turret, replaces the main turret with a larger armoured one that containsthe .50 cal machinegun but also a heavy flamethrower and fuel tank. The hullalso contains a secondary fuel tank for the flamethrower. The inferno alsocarries the flamer defense option.
Heavy Flamethrower 5d6 fire, 10 ft wide 75 long line, 20 bursts from turrettank, 15 from hull tank.
Reduce speed by 10 mph
PDC 22

Whirlwind
The Whirlwind variant does away with a cannon and instead mounts a box styleturret that contains four box rocket launchers on top that are able to tiltcompletely back to lay flush with the top of the turret. This allows the gunnerto reload the launchers, allowing for several firings before it runs out ofammunition, depending on the types of rockets or missiles used. The standardwhirlwind uses the same box launchers that are used on the sides of the Jeb andSherman. The whirlwind could also instead mount four racks of MILAN or Javelinmissiles in sets of 2. Using the standard box launchers the Whirlwind can carry3 reloads for all four launchers. For the Javelin or MILAN missiles it cancarry two reloads. Other types of missiles can be used, such as those mountedon mechs. For example the M-53 Firestar system can be mounted in a set of threewith one reload available.
Reduce speed by 15 mph
PDC 26

Scout Variant
The scout variant of the Sherman has the armour lightened to improve speed, theturret is replaced with a more streamlined version and mounts only a 20mmcannon, although it keeps the hull mounted laser turret. The turret also mountsa periscope that can rise up to 15 feet, several optic systems andcommunication antennas. 
The Scout variant is equipped with a long ranged communications, passive nightvision and infrared cameras and enough computer storage to record all datarecorded by the cameras and communications systems for up to 16 hours. Theperiscope contains all the same optic systems as the rest of the optics thatdot the hull and turret. There is an extra space for communications recordingand sensor systems, which is operated by the commander or thegunner.
Since the optics view all about the scout sherman, it is actually difficult tosneak up on one, thus it can not be flanked unless the crew is extremelycareless.
20mm cannon 4d10, 19-20x2, ballistic, 150 ft, s/a, 50 rds
Speed is increased by 15 mph for both flex-fuel or electricversions.
Reduce HP by 3 and hardness by 2.
PDC 38


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 10, 2016)

LTB M1

Less Than A Buck has released its first mech, which everyone expected to be a complete deathtrap, but is fairly effective for the price you pay for it. Marketed as a light strike mech, best used in large numbers or in ambushes where it's surprising high speed can be used to advantage for hit and run attacks. Built with as few high tech and as many off the shelf components as possible to keep costs down, the M1 is very easy to use. Anyone with about 20 minutes to practice can use it with proficiency. The M1 also lacks the sensor systems of other mechs, instead using a very simple system which is mainly the user's eyes, binoculars, simple night vision, spotlight.

LTB M1 (PL6)
Size: Large
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Alumisteel
Hardness: 10
Armour: Alumisteel
Bonus to Defense: +5
Armour Penalty: -6
Reach: 10 feet
Strength Bonus: +4
Dexterity Penalty: 
Speed: 50 ft
Purchase DC: 32

Slots
Helmet: Eyeball Mk3
Torso: Cockpit
Back: Cockpit
Left arm: M-9 Barrage Chaingun
Right arm: M-9 Barrage Chaingun
Shoulders: M-9 Barrage extra ammo
Shoulders extra slot: M-9 Barrage extra ammo
Boots: Speed Booster
Boots extra slot: Speed booster
Comm System

Standard Package Features: See notes
Bonuses: Lowlight vision
Weapons: 2 M-9 Barrage Chainguns 5d6 ball, 20, 60 ft incr, s/a, linked (500 rounds each (10 belts)), 100 lbs
Slam 1d8, bludgeon, melee

Notes:
Uses No Access Space rules for +2 slots (This is a house rule that once I find by a user on the WotC forums. When I find the info these rules again, I'll post them).

Simple Controls
The M1 has such simplistic controls that anyone using the M1 after an hour only suffers half the penalties for not having the Mecha Operation feat.

Stripped
The M1 has anything that isn't needed stripped out to make the frame as light as possible. This means some parts are more exposed as there is less armour or support frame surrounding them, such as joints, hydraulics and other equipment. Increase speed by 15 feet, but critical hits deal an extra 25% more damage.

Reduced Strength
The M1 doesn't have as powerful of servos as most mechs of the same size, but then again it wasn't designed to engage in melee combat. The M1 only has a +4 bonus to Strength. Reduce Mech PDC by -2

Eyeball Mk3
An improvement over the Mk2 which saw extensive use on the PA-01, the Mk3 has several cameras with telescopic zoom, passive night vision (low light vision), with a spot light, digital binoculars and parabolic mics. It also includes a basic range finder.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Move action to use zoom or binoculars
Range: Half a mile
Area: Visual range
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 15
Restriction: None



LTB M2

The M2 is Less Than A Buck's second entry into the mech world. Boasting heavier armour than the M1, and a heavier weapon load in a laser and a shoulder mounted rocket launcher. The M2 can also make use of a hand to allow it to smash opponents or wield melee weapons. Although slower than the M1, the added armour and weapons and hand does make it more versatile. The hand is bulky, making use of some mech handheld ranged weapons a little difficult, it does make disarming it of melee weapons a bit more difficult. Tasks requiring manual dexterity are also at a disadvantage due to the hand design. The controls are very similar to the M1's only with upgrades where necessary for the added use of the hand and different weapons.

M2 (PL6)
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Alumisteel
Hardness: 5
Armour: Alumisteel
Bonus to Defense: +5 armour -1 size
Armour Penalty: -6
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: 
Speed: 25 ft
Purchase DC: 35 Res (+2)

Slots
Helmet: Cockpit
Back: Class I Sensor System
Torso: Cockpit
Left Arm: Corona Microwave Beam, Extended Range

Right Arm: 1
Shoulders: M-87 Talon Missile Launcher
Boots: 1
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Class I sensors, Corona microwave beam, M-87 talon missile launcher, bulky hand
Bonuses: +2 Navigate and Spot, -2 Dexterity based skills
Weapons: Corna Microwave Beam 5d6, 20, fire, 50 ft incr, single, -
M-87 Talon Missile Launcher 15d6, -, Ball/Fire, -, single, 4 int
Slam 1d8, 20, bludgeoning, melee

Notes:
Bulky Hand
The right hand of the M2 has thick fingers, making it not as dexterous as most other mech designs. It suffers a -2 to Dexterity based skills requiring manual dexterity. However, it does provide a +2 bonus against being disarmed if holding a melee weapon.

Simple Controls
The M1 has such simplistic controls that anyone using the M1 after an hour only suffers half the penalties for not having the Mecha Operation feat

Extended Range Corona Microwave Beam
LTB has taken the basic Corona laser weapon system and extended the range from a mere 150 feet to a slightly more respected 500 feet (range increment 15 to 50 feet). 



Fox LTB M3

As everyone was shocked at the success of Less Than A Buck's military products, even if the quality of some of their products are questionable, but millions are sold every year. The Fox surprised many as it is surprisingly decent quality, higher than many of LTB's other products, and efficiency although simple design, as a light mech designed for quick and easy transportation on aircraft and designed to be air dropped as a heavy weapons platform for air dropped troops. 
The Fox has a slim and compact design. The reverse legs are designed to fold up under the body, with a series of casters that allow it to be easily pushed onto and off an aircraft. There are no arms on the Fox, nor a head, with the cockpit taking up the upper portion of the body, with the modular weapon mount on the right side of the lower body. A parachute is mounted on the back for air drops, plus a couple of JATO style rockets are mounted on the body for slowing the Fox during high altitude low open drops. Hooks and quick release system for drop lines when deploying from low heights. The Fox comes with a LTB LC1 laser cannon, fitted with 5 power packs (150 rounds), plus the storage space filled with another 20 power packs which can be quickly loaded into the LC1 or distributed to infantry. Alternatively it can be fitted with the ATL2 and the ammunition storage contains more ATL2 ammunition. Users usually install their own single slot weapon.
The Fox is designed to fit in small troop transport crafts, allowing for easy of stealthy insertion and extraction, making use of the drop troop deployment systems. Foxes have been seen to fit in even older helicopters such as Blackhawks, however using up all or most of the troop space. The Fox takes up as much space as six troops, and is ready to move on its own within 6 seconds (1 round) upon leaving the aircraft.

LTB M3 (PL6)
Size: Large
Bonus Hit Points: 70
Superstructure: Alumisteel
Hardness: 10
Armour: Alumisteel
Bonus to Defense: +5
Armour Penalty: -6
Reach: 0 feet
Strength Bonus: +4
Dexterity Penalty: 
Speed: 60 ft
Purchase DC: 39

Slots
Torso: Class I Sensor
Torso: Cockpit
Torso: Modular Weapon mount
Back: Cockpit
Back: Modular Weapon ammunition storage
Shoulders: Drop/Parachute System
Boots: Speed Booster
Comm System

Standard Package Features: All-Terrain Design, Rapid Deploy, Ease of Transport
Bonuses: +2 Navigation and Spot, penalties on rough terrain halved.
Weapons: Varies, generally LC1 or ATL2 or any other 1 slot mech weapon, plus 1 slot dedicated to ammunition.

Notes:
Simple Controls
The Fox M3 has such simplistic controls that anyone using the M3 after an hour only suffers half the penalties for not having the Mecha Operation feat.

Stripped
The M3 has anything that isn't needed stripped out to make the frame as light as possible. This means some parts are more exposed as there is less armour or support frame surrounding them, such as joints, hydraulics and other equipment. Increase speed by 15 feet, but critical hits deal an extra 25% more damage.

Reduced Strength
The M3 doesn't have as powerful of servos as most mechs of the same size, but then again it wasn't designed to engage in melee combat. The M3 only has a +4 bonus to Strength. Reduce Mech PDC by -2

All-Terrain Design
The Fox M3 reduces penalties for moving over rough terrain by half.

Rapid Deploy
The legs are designed to quickly raise and lower the Fox from its stowed transport size to stand up and move all within 6 seconds (1 round). This allows it to go from stowed mode, pushed out an aircraft, then extend the legs for a safe landing.

Ease of Transport
The Fox is designed to be easily transported in small aircraft, including transport helicopters. As long as the transport craft is designed to deploy troops via ropes or ramp, and can hold a minimum of 6 troops, the Fox will fit and can use the drop systems. The back of the legs and bottom of the body has several casters that allow it to be easily rolled along the floor of transports. One Fox M3 takes up the space of 6 troops.

Drop/Parachute System
This system includes mountings for a parachute, hooks and pulleys to use ropes when dropping from a helicopter or other hovering craft. Also included is a JATO (jet assisted take off) style rocket motors that fire to slow the decent of a parachuting Fox. If a Fox doesn't use the rockets during an air drop, it can use them to slow a decent if it falls or to lower itself down from a cliff. It reduces any fall, or jumping down) from a height of 60 feet as a simple jump of 5 feet (only a successful Jump check required for a DC for a 5 foot jump). Any falls or jumps over 60 feet are treated as 60 feet less. Used this way the system can be used 5 times. Otherwise it has enough fuel to safely let the Fox land (without a parachute) from a height of 300 feet.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 10, 2016)

LTB LC1
Continuing to expandtheir catalog of military hardware, LTB has created their LC1 laser canon. Inreality, it's really two of their L1s mated together in the same frame and thepower settings dialed up slightly for greater output without actually destroyingthe emitters and other components. It does have higher quality components thanthe L1 or L2, but due to the increased power running through them, itsreliability is lower than it should be. The LC1 does boast slightly betterrange, but sucks back more power from a power pack.

LTB LC1 (PL6 Personal Firearms)
Damage: 5d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 11 lb
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 19 (Res +2)
Notes: Although it has standard quality components, due to the increased powerrunning through the parts, on a natural roll of 1, the LC1 shorts and won'tfire. This can be repaired with a Repair check DC 17 and about 20 minutes ofwork.
Some users have modified their LC1s so that each barrel fires individually,instead of together, granting it a sort of automatic fire mode. This alsoallows the user to make use of 50 rounds from the power pack like the L1,although it deals only 3d6 points of damage. This modification requires aRepair check DC 18 and 30 minutes of work, but also makes it slightly moreunreliable so that on a roll of 1 or 2 the weapon shorts and requires work tomake functional again.


LTB ATL1

As more surplusmilitary vehicles become available, people need more anti-tank weaponry. LTBtried to make a man portable laser cannon more powerful than the LC1, butcouldn't keep necessary power requirements low enough without it becoming justa larger version of the LC1 without the power, or the power systemsoverloading, or keep the whole system affordable. Eventually LTB went the wayof chemical lasers. As chemical lasers were well understood and a suitablypowerful enough chemical reaction could be obtained in a small enough package,although the chemical container had to be replaced often. 
LTB designed a two shot disposable anti tank chemical laser cannon, similar toold rocket propelled grenade launchers. The ATL1 itself is a trigger and handleconnected to a padded shoulder rest with a simple sight for right handedpeople. Top this mounts the chemical laser itself which contains the emitter,focusing lens and the chemical container. The chemical itself is a gel whichgets excited and provides energy when the catalyst is introduced upon thetrigger being pulled. The laser contains two packs of the chemical to allow fortwo shots, which is about all the emitter and focusing lens can handle, as theyare not the highest quality, and burn out quickly. This makes the ATL1ammunition dependent for a laser, but it does offer a great amount of power,although short ranged.

LTB ATL1 (Late PL5/Early PL6)
Damage: 8d8 ignore 8 points of hardness/DR
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Huge (both trigger assembly and lasing unit, each separate are largesize)
Weight: 6 lb for trigger, shoulder rest and sight. Each laser reload (lasingunit and chemical pack) 21 lb (4.1 ft long)
Ammo: 2 box
Purchase DC: 15 for trigger assembly, lasing reload 15 for 3
Notes: On a natural roll of 2 or 3 the chemical is inert (can not be used, andif a second roll of 2 or 3 happens on same lasing unit the chemicals are inertand the unit must be replaced). On a natural roll of 1, the chemicals areunstable and fires at half strength (4d8, ignores 4 hardness/DR) and alsocauses the lasing unit to melt down, destroying the trigger assembly anddealing 2d8 points of fire damage to the user, Reflex save DC 14 for half.





LTBATL2
Surprised by the success of the ATL1, LTB decided to manufacture a version formechs to use. Designed as either a large handgun or mounted in the shouldersfor large sized mechs, the ATL2 holds 6 of the lasing units, allowing for 12shots before needing to be reloaded. As each lasing unit is used, it isejected, which can be a hazard to anyone close by.

Deals 8d8 points of fire damage, ignoring 8 points of hardness/DR, semi rate offire.
Each slot dedicated to ammunition holds 8 lasing units, which allows for acomplete reload plus part of another. On a natural roll of 2 or 3 the chemicalis inert (can not be used, and if a second roll of 2 or 3 happens on samelasing unit the chemicals are inert and the unit must be replaced). On anatural roll of 1, the chemicals are unstable and fires at half strength (4d8,ignores 4 hardness/DR) and also causes the lasing unit to melt down, destroyingthe trigger assembly and dealing 2d8 points of fire damage to the user, Reflexsave DC 14 for half. After two shots, when a lasing unit is used up, it isejected from the weapon, causing a potential hazard to anyone nearby. Anyonewithin 10 feet of the mech after it fires its second shot from a lasing unittakes 2d6 bludgeoning damage from the ejected casing, Reflex save DC 13 forhalf.

LTB ATL2 (Late PL5/Early PL6)
Equipment Slots: 1, must be hand (arm for large mech) orshoulders
Activation: Attack action
Range Increment: 60 ft
Target: Single target within 600 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: *
Purchase DC: 16 for weapon, 15 for 3 lasing units.
Restriction: Res (+2)





LTB MP1
Ever to make more sales and gain more of the weapons market, Less Than a Buckwent back to basics for their next line of weapons, ballistic weapons. The MP1is a 9mm machine pistol, however, following in LTB's design philosophy of lowerquality, the weapon can be dangerous to one's enemies and to oneself. It lookslike a toy metal gun pistol with the magazine extending a fair bit past thebottom of the handle. The mechanism is actually very reliable and simple, whichwould make it a good weapon, except for the low quality of the materials, whichmakes the rare jams potentially fatal.

LTB MP1 (PL5)
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 45 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Medium
Weight: 4.5 lb
Ammo: 25 box
Purchase DC: 13
Notes: Inaccurate, attacks suffer a -1 to attacks. On a natural roll of 1, rollagain and if 5 or less, the weapon jams and the propellant explodes, dealing1d6 points of fire damage to the user and the weapon is rendered inoperable. Ifthe roll is 6 or higher, the weapon just jams and requires a Craft:  Mechanical check DC 10 and 2 minutes of workto unjam.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 10, 2016)

LTB RB1

The RB1 is Less Than A Buck's attempt at a robotic soldier. It's a fairly simple, humanoid robot about the size of a person, but somewhat thin. The simple AI allows it to follow simple orders, and it can be programmed with simple tactics, but not much beyond that. The one unique feature of the RB1 is its outer armour layer; it is coated in a concrete-like substance. As the RB1 is attacked, the outer concrete material is worn away, creating a dust cloud. The advantage of this dust cloud, besides obscuring the robot from enemy sight, it also diffuses laser weapons, rendering highly resistant to further attacks from laser based weapons. Of course this means after a battle, the robot will need to have a new layer of this concrete material applied, if it's more than 75% ablated off, which LTB offers a service in reapplying.
This concrete-like material is impregnated with reflective crystals, originally developed by another company trying to produce a means of creating a fairly quick, laser resistant fortifications. It didn't perform as well as expected, with the laser defeating ability only functioning after taking a hit. Also as the material is blasted, the dust created wasn't good for people nearby, causing them to choke, and even with high quality air filters, the dust particulate would clog the filters quickly, making only completely environmentally sealed troops able to work round anything with this material. LTB advises customers to use the R1 as a first line of attack, or last line of defense, not near unprotected troops, but many people ignore this warning.
The RB1 is not sold with any weapons, but comes with a loading mechanism to allow for three magazines to be reloaded plus it comes with simple combat webbing to store any ranged weapons and extra ammunition. It comes programmed to use most commonly available ranged weapons and can make use of simple melee weapons.
LTB doesn't sell weapons with the RB1, but will offer a deal of any of their weapons sold with an RB1 (reduce price of the weapon sold with the RB1 by -1 PDC).

RB1 (PL 6)
CR: 1
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 20 hp (1d10+10) +5* Ablative Coating
Init: +1 (Dex)
Speed: 20
Defense: +4 (+3 armour +1 Dex)
Hardness: 5* Ablative Coating +5 vs lasers
BAB/Grp: 0/+1
Attack: +1 melee or +1 ranged (any weapon carried)
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft
Special Attacks: none
Special Qualities: Ablative Coating
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +1, Will +0
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 12, Con -, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Listen +2, Move Silently +3, Search +2, Spot +2
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency

Frame: Biomorph
Locomotion: Legs (Pair)
Manipulators: Hands
Armour: Duraplastic
Superstructure: 
Sensors: Class II
Skill Software: chip Listen +2, Move Silently +2, Search +2, Spot +2
Feat Software: progit (Personal Firearms Proficiency), progit (Simple Weapons Proficiency)
Accessories: Feat Progit, loading mechanism, skill chip x3, ablative coating
PDC: 25

Ablative Coating
This concrete-like material covers the RB1, giving it a rock-like texture. It gives the RB1 a little more protection while intact. When hit by weapons or even physical attacks, the coating starts to ablate, leaving dust about the robot, and lingers in the air for 5 rounds. A mild or stronger wind will dissipate the cloud in 1d4 rounds -1 round for increasing strength in wind. The robot can not move more than 20 feet per round or it will leave the cloud it creates. This cloud grants the R1 5 resistance to lasers, and also grants it concealment (10% miss chance). Once the ablative coating has been worn off, it loses the additional protection except for the dust cloud until it dissipates, then it is vulnerable. The dust cloud covers a 10 foot area around the RB1.
Benefit: Adds 5 HP which is used up first, DR 5, which reduces by 1 each time struck. After struck, provides additional 5 resistance against lasers and grants concealment 10% miss chance. Upon DR being reduced to 0, the cloud granting laser resistance and concealment will dissipate within 5 rounds, then is gone until the coating is reapplied.
Note: The dust particulate is a choking hazard, and anyone within the cloud must make a Fortitude save DC 17 or be nauseated. Filter systems do not provide any bonus as the dust particulate is too fine and quickly clogs the filters. A person with an air filter that remains in the cloud for more than 3 rounds will have their air filters clogged and will begin to suffocate. Only environmentally sealed suits or vehicles with their own air supplies are not affected, but if they contain air filters, they will need to be replaced if exposed for more than 3 rounds to the dust.
PDC 15



LTBBMP-3A
Having bought surplus BMP-2s and manufacturing rights to them, LTB went aboutupdating the design somewhat to be more capable in today's battlefield. The30mm cannon is available, but new ammunition types are available, or can bereplaced with the same laser cannon that is available on the Jeb and Sherman 2,although it deals less damage, it has greater range. The 7.62 pintle mountedmachinegun can be swapped out for a laser rifle, or retained. LTB has replacedthe diesel engine with their flex-fuel engine, or their electric engine isavailable. A new feature added is the second armour layer they added. Thinningthe original armour slightly to reduce weight, but adding a reinforcedcarbon-carbon heat refracting ceramic tiling, very similar to that used on theoriginal space shuttle used by NASA, as a means to make the vehicle moreresistant to laser weapons, and any experimental plasma weapons that mightappear. Surprisingly, this idea worked quite well, however, it did make it morevulnerable to ballistic weapons since the normal armour had been lightened as acompromise. As an added bonus, the vehicle is practically immune to normalfires, allowing it to enter burning buildings or forests and not to worry aboutdamage.
The electric engine version does have a slight increase in passenger capacityas the fuel tanks are removed and less space is needed for batteries, howeverthe vehicle is unable to recharge the laser cannon if equipped with one whileusing an electric motor. A crew of 3 is required, driver, gunner and acommander. Three top hatches located above each crew position, and a large doorin the back for infantry soldiers to load or disembark. It takes a full-roundaction to enter the vehicle through a top hatch, and another full-round actionto start it moving. The BMP-3A is three squares wide and four squares long,providing full cover to its occupants.

LTB BMP-3A
Crew:3
Passengers: 7
Cargo: 250lb
Init: -2
Maneuver:-2
Top Speed:75 (70)
Defense: 8
Hardness:8, fire resistance 15
Hit Points:53
Size: H
PurchaseDC: 37
Restriction: Mil
Accessories/Notes:Amphibious, radio, two headlights, 1 spotlight on a pivot mount that ismanually or controlled from within, air filtration system (+4 bonus to crewagainst airborne toxins and poisons), trailer hitch, weapon locker for tworifles and 3 pistols with 2 reloads for each, 3 days rations, 4 survival kitswith 2 three man tent, weapon racks for 8 rifles plus 3 reloads for passengersplus space for up to two light rocket launchers such as M72 LAWs.
The Repairchecks to fix or modify a BMP-3A are reduced by 3, and PDC for replacementparts are reduced by 1. An electric powered BMP-3A will have its speedincreased to 80 mph (8), but loses the ability to recharge the main weapon, andcan carry 8 passengers.
The BMP-3Ais armed with the original 30mm cannon, or a light laser cannon which ispowered by a dedicated battery that can be charged from the main engine overtime. A flex-fuel engine can recharge the battery at a rate of 1 shot everyminute of light driving (under 30 mph, or sitting and idling). Has a 50 roundbattery.
Mounted ona pintle on the hatch on the turret is a 7.62mm machinegun with 200 rounds, ora laser rifle can be used.


 Weapon
 Damage
 Critical
 Damage 
Type
 Range
Increment
 Rate  of 
Fire
 Magazine
 Size
 Weight
 Purchase
DC
 Restriction
 30mm  Cannon (Optional)
 4d12
 20
 Ballistic
 150 ft
 A
 Linked
 Huge
 -
 -
 -
 Light  Laser Cannon (Optional)
 5d8
 20
 Fire
 200 ft
 Semi
 50  battery
 -
 -
 -
 -
 7.62 mm  Machinegun
 2d10
 20
 Ballistic
 80 ft
 S, A
 200  Linked
 -
 -
 -
 -


Options:
Fire Engine
The passenger section is removed and turned into a large water tank, with theturret mounting a water cannon instead. As the heat refracting tiling protectsthe BMP-3A from fires, crews have no fear of driving right into the thick ofthe fire to put it out. The water cannon has a range increment of 20 ft and hasenough water for 30 shots, or 3 minutes of continuous fire. All other weaponsare removed form this variant.



LTBBadger APC

Another addition to the LTB catalog, the Badger is a fairly simple, no frills,cheap APC. Lightly armoured and armed, the only good points about it is theflex-fuel engine, the surprisingly large troop capacity, and speed. Howevermany troops consider the Badger a deathtrap as the thin armour doesn't hold upto much weapons fire.
The Badger is a brick, with an angled front, two treads with modest protectionfrom an armoured skirt, and the rear hatch is recessed slightly to give alittle cover on the sides as troops disembark. The roof lacks any hatches, buthas two turrets that are controlled from inside, with the forward one mountingtwo lasers and the rear a single laser. Between the two turrets is a 4 shotrocket launcher in an attempt to give Badger a heavy attack.
The Badger is equipped with a basic military radio, passive night visionsystem, air filter and requires a crew of 2 and can carry 12 troops, althoughnot the most comfortable ride for the passengers. The troops can disembark orembark the badger through the rear hatch which takes a full round, and a fullround to start the badger. The badger is three squares wide and four squareslong, and provides full cover to its occupants.

Crew: 2 (driver andgunner)
Passengers: 12
Cargo: 250 lb
Init: -4
Maneuver: -4
Top Speed: 90 (9)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 8
Hit Points: 40
Size: H
Purchase DC: 38
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Accessories: Basic military radio, passive night vision for gunner and driver,1 spot light, 1 first aid kit, trailer hitch, 2 laser turrets, 1 4-shot rocketlauncher, filter system (+4 to airborne toxins), 2 headlights, flex-fuelengine.
Notes: The Repair checks to fix or modify a Badger are reduced by 3, and PDCfor replacement parts are reduced by 1. Can mount LTB's Thermal Armour, soldseparately.
Flex-Fuel engine allows the Badger to use any flammable liquid for fuel.
The batteries for the laser turrets recharge as long as the engine is runningat a rate of 1 charge for every 10 minutes. A power pack can be used in anemergency. The front dual laser turret requires two power packs.
The rocket launcher can mount anything from RPG-7, M72A3 LAW, or similarrockets.

 

 Weapon
 Damage
 Critical
 Damage
    Type
 Range
    Incr
 Rate of
    Fire
 Magazine
 Front Dual Laser  Turret
 4d8
 20
 fire
 100 ft
 S, A
 60 battery
 Rear Laser Turret
 3d8
 20
 fire
 100 ft
 S, A
 60 battery
 4-Shot Rocket  Launcher
 varies
 =
 varies
 120 ft
 S
 4 rockets


LTB ThermalArmour
After the release of the BMP-3A and it's thermal armour, LTB has producedarmour kits which can add a layer of the reinforced carbon-carbon heatrefracting ceramic tiles to their other vehicles, including the Jeb, Recon andSherman 2. However this does add additional weight to the vehicles, and thearmour can be blasted away with ballistic weapons.
The thermal armour gives the vehicle fire resistance 15, which works againstlasers, plasma and normal fires, and 10 hit points. However, the vehiclesuffers -10 mph (-1) speed, -1 initiative and maneuverability, and adds 50 lbsper size category over large. Also, every ballistic or bludgeoning attackreduces the fire resistance by 1, although the vehicles still have their normalarmour so they still have some protection against other forms of attack. Forexample, a Jeb with thermal armour added has fire resistance 15, but ifattacked three times by a .50 cal machinegun (three separate attacks, autofire,burst fire and double tap each count as one attack), the fire resistance wouldbe reduced to 13.
Weight: 50 lb. +50 lb./size category over large.
PDC: 18 +1/size category over large
Restriction: none.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 10, 2016)

Life Sciences

Life Sciences is a relatively new comer to the commercial market, although their work has been documented in many science papers and magazines for their work in genetics, pharmaceuticals and cutting edge in biotechnology, including cloning organs for replacements and for testing of new drugs and medicines. Recently, due to government cutbacks, Life Sciences had to find new ways to fund their research, and so they started making several of their older discoveries available on the market after extensive farther testing and market research. Although biotechnology devices are relatively new to the public consumer, some are fairly well known to special forces and several organizations like the CIA and FBI special taskforces. One of the advantages of Life Sciences' biotech equipment is many do not need external power sources, and can run far longer than many conventional technological counterparts. Also they are almost completely impervious or very quickly recover from an EM pulse.
Life Sciences products are also favoured by many people who prefer more 'natural' tools, as their products are organic, and don't create waste that pollutes the planet any more than any other animal would. They have also made a tidy little profit from WWF in repopulating two endangered species of birds, and is looking into trying for a near extinction species of whale.

Chirp (PL6/7)
The chirp is a biotech communication device produced by Life Sciences. It looks like a large shrimp, with the main body curved around the ear, the tail rests against the jaw. There are two versions of the chirp available commercially and one version not available to civilians. A chirp is technically a cybernetic organism, with the cybernetic being a small socket that holds what is essentially a SIM card in commercial cell phones. Commercial SIM cards are interchangeable, raising its usefulness to the public. The chip is needed just for imprinting the chirp with the user's number and any other identification information onto the chirp's brain. It also stores any phone numbers from previous phones, or can be transferred to new phones or chirps if it dies. 
A chirp is voice activated, or by touching it near the head to signal it when to answer or dial, then speak. When receiving a call it will announce the name of the caller. 
To make the chirp appealing to users, it's very easy to use, just insert SIM card, touch head to notify it to activate, give command and it does so. It stores all information on its high capacity brain, storing hundreds of numbers, voice memos and can also be used to temporarily amplify the mic to pick up noises around the user that are difficult to hear normally.
Also maintanence of a chirp is very easy, a user can leave a chirp in the kitchen sink over night and it'll eat any germs, gunk or anything else, leaving behind a clean line where it crawled, which isn't very far. Chirps also feed off dirt and dead skin while being worn, so someone could wear one for several days straight without starving it. Being biological, chirps will continue to function even being hit by an EM pulse, and are highly resistant to diseases and viruses. 

Commercial Chirp: Function as a standard cell phone or equivalent commercial communication device. As it's a living creature, it effectively runs nearly all the time, catching little naps between calls, while still able to receive them.
Bonus: By gently moving it's feelers in the direction a person wants while pressing the tail or commending the chirp to listen, it can amplify its audio capability to act as a directional mic with a range of 100 ft, picking up noises as quiet as a whisper, providing a +4 equipment bonus to listen checks. Acts as a normal cell phone holding 200 phone numbers, and up to 500 hours of audio data from memos to grocery lists.
Weight: - 
Size: Diminutive
PDC: 12

Upgraded Commercial Chirp: This is the equivalent of a satellite phone chirp. It's slightly longer, with primary feelers that are a little under a foot long, which act as high powered antennas, allowing it to communicate with satellites or orbiting ships. Without a satellite relay, an upgraded chirp can reach the distance equivalent of the moon on the same hemisphere as the user. Bonus to listen checks when used in similar manner is +6 and has a range of 200 ft. Can contain 750 hours of audio recordings.
Weight: -
Size: Diminutive
PDC: 19

Military Chirp
The military version of the chirp looks like a slightly more armoured version of the upgraded commercial chirp. It functions just like a military radio, with built in auto encryption capabilities as the chirp has upgraded brain capacity, and satellite phone range. The ability to pick up noises farther out is only 200 ft, but the bonus is +8. 
Nearly impervious to biological weapons, EM pulses and is undetectable by devices that detect listening devices, the military chirp is a favourite amongst many special forces or secret service agencies.
Weight: .6 lbs
Size: Diminutive
PDC: 25



Free Breather (PL6)
The free breather is another biotech creation of Life Sciences, used by people who do a lot of physical activities, such as life guards, fire fighters, rescue workers. This worm like organism is about a foot long, and stretches in width to fill the breathing passage of the host. The organism is hollow and clings to the walls of the nasal passage and throat; air passes through it.  It allows the user to breathe more effectively and enhances the olfactory senses. The host can exert himself longer than normal. The only downside to the free breather is gases affect the host far more than normal.
Bonuses: The free breather allows the host to take in more air than normal, allowing the host to hold their breathe twice as long as normal. The host gains the benefits of the Endurance feat, except for the ability to sleep in medium or light armour without being fatigued. The host gains the scent ability. The host however, suffers a -4 penalty to Fort saves against gases and airborne toxins and poisons.
Weight: 1 lbs
Size: Fine
PDC: 16



Fuel Bacteria

When the oil shortage crisis was really starting to sink in with people,  some companies looked for alternate sources. Life Sciences in its  infancy was one of those companies, and went for a more biological  method of creating more oil. They genetically altered various forms of  bacteria that would break down various bio matter and leave behind  usable oil. They were successful about a decade before non petrol forms  of energy were available enmass. This did not deter Life Sciences as  they could sell the oil for other industries that still used oil, such  as plastics.
These bacteria, stored in a tank with a feed hopper, connected to a computer and processing machine, connected to another empty storage tank, by a series of tubes and cables, break down bio matter, such as waste, wood chips, other organic matter, live or dead plant matter, and through a process similar to fermenting, like yeast, turn it into oil. 

Bio matter is fed into the hopper, which is eaten by the bacteria. Their excrement is fed through tubes through the computer and processing unit for filtration, and finally is deposited in the empty tank. 
The tanks are about 500 gallons each, with the bacteria tank holding about 30 pounds of the bacteria. The bacteria can convert 500 gallons worth of bio matter into about 495 gallons of oil in about twelve hours. The bacteria live for about a year, then need to be replaced. 
The computer and processing unit can be programmed to alter the bacteria to allow for different fuels and liquids to be processed to a point. It can create almost any petrol based fluid, from gasoline, diesel to aviation grade fuels and even fuel for flamethrowers.
The unit takes up about the size of two 500 gallon tanks plus another square 20 feet for the computer and processing unit plus cabling and hoses.
Unit plus 1 years worth of bacteria costs PDC 41. Refill of bacteria PDC 21.
To alter the fluid produced requires a Computer Use DC 15 followed by a Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences DC 21. The greater the complexity of the new fluid to be produced, increases the time to produce equal amounts as oil. For example, gasoline would take about 14 hours, while aviation fuel takes about 20 hours.

Other storage tanks, means to transport bio matter and the produced fuel are up to the user to provide at their expense.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 10, 2016)

Grapine
TheGrapine is a guard creature developed with genes from a tiger and a porcupine.Its stripes of dark burnt orange and black or brown provide excellentcamouflage in the tall grass which is its preferred habitat, and itsrazor-sharp spines, almost as hard as steel, are used to devastating effectagainst its prey .
TheGrapine strikes from cover and pounces on its prey. It attempts to grapple andto drag its prey to the ground, where its spines can finish the job. Becausethere are many creatures much easier to find and kill, the Grapine does nothave many natural predators, so it has a tendency to overwhelm all creaturesindigenous to an area.

Grapineswere created by Life Sciences to create a guard animal which would work well ingrasslands. The grapines have seen use in Africa, Australia and a few planetswith large plains, used to protect scientists, mercenaries and even in smallstrike forces as they help alert them to wild animals and other enemies thatmight be detected by normal means.
Grapinesare restricted products that require a permit costing PDC 19 for up to 4grapines. Permits for larger numbers are available, but cost more. An adultgrapine costs PDC 24, and will live for 20 +2d4 years after reaching maturity,which takes 3 years. Grapine can breed true, and can be sold in pairs formating purposes to help create a larger pool of guard animals on colonyworlds. 
 SpeciesTraits
*Spines:* During a grapple, a Grapineautomatically hits with 1d4 spines, and the spines do 1d4 +1 damage each.
*Improved Grab:* If a Grapine hits with itsbite attack, it may initiate a grapple attempt (Grapple bonus +12) as a freeaction without provoking an attack of opportunity.
*Pounce:* If a Grapine charges into combat,it can make a full round attack, including its rake attack.
*Rake:* If the Grapine has successfullyinitiated a grab, it may make a rake attack with its hind legs (+9 to hit). TheGrapine may also make a rake attack in any round during which it uses a pouncemaneuver.
*Skill bonus:* When hiding in tall grass,the Grapine gains a bonus +5 to its Hide check.
*Grapine:* CR 7; Large Animal; HD 9d8 +18;hp 60; Mas 17; Init +3; Spd 40 ft.; Defense 18 (+2 Dex, +7 natural, -1 size);BAB +6; Grap +13; Atk +9 melee (1d8 + 3, bite), or +6 melee (2d6 + 2, claw);Full Atk +9 melee (1d8 + 3); FS 10 ft. by 10 ft.; Reach 10 ft.; SQ Spines; ALnone; SV Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +1; AP 0; Rep 0;
Str 16,Dex 17, Con 15, Int 3, Wis 9, Cha 7.
Skills:Listen +2, Move Silently +6, Hide +7.
Feats:None.
Advancement:11-15 HD (Huge).





WrinkledBattle Dog

LifeSciences, after the success of the Grapine, began work on another  guardanimal type creature that people would be a bit more comfortable  around.They look like strongly built cross between pit bulls and pugs,  with farlarger mouths, and their body is covered in folds of skin. The  folds helpkeep it warm in cooler environments and oddly also cool in  warm ones. Thefolds also pull away from the muscle and bones to help  prevent damage.This allows the animal to fight longer and suffer less  injuries in itsrole of a guard. Wrinkled battle dogs are breed and  engineered to beloyal and obedient, and work well in packs. Their  smaller size allowsthem to maneuver able easily, plus combined with  their high speed makes asmall pack quite deadly. 
It hasbeen observed by Life Sciences staff that Wrinkled battle dogs  aresubservient to Grapines, which become pack leaders. A pack of  Wrinkledbattle dogs with a Grapine usually attack with having the  faster battledogs harassing and attempting to herd the target into a  more favourableposition for the Grapine to pounce, with a few battle  dogs waiting alongwith it, then the whole pack attacks as one.
Wrinkledbattle dogs only eat about 20% more than regular dogs, but have  greaterstamina, and usually sell for only twice as much as pure breeds  of thesame size.

WrinkledBattle Dog
Type:Animal
Size:Small
CR: 1
HitPoints: 2d8+4 (13 hp)
Mas: 15
Init: +4(Dex)
Speed: 45ft
Defense:19 (+1 size +4 natural +4 Dex)
BAB/Grap:+1/-2
Attack:Bite +4 melee (1d8+1)
FS/Reach:5 ft by 5 ft/5 ft
SpecialAttacks: Lockjaw
SpecialQualities: Loose-skinned, low light vision
Allegiances: 
Saves:Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +0
ActionPoints: 
Reputation: 
Abilities:Str 13, Dex 18, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 10, Cha 5
Skills:Listen +6, Spot +6
Featsodge, Improved Bull Rush, Mobility
Possessions: 
Advancement:1-3 HD (Small)

Combat:
TheWrinkled battle dog relies mainly on its power and speed in combat. Injuries do not bother it overly much. They typically initiate combat with a bull rush and use their mobility to disengage and rush again if this proves effective against their opponent. Whenever it scores a solid blow with a bite, the wrinkled battle dog locks its jaws and attempts  tooutlast its opponent.

Lockjaw(Ex): When a wrinkled battle dog scores a hit with its teeth, it  has theoption of locking its extremely powerful jaws onto its victim.  It losesits Dexterity bonus to Defense, but each round thereafter it  does bitedamage automatically.

Loose-skinned(Ex): Because of its loose skin, the wrinkled battle dog sustains only halfdamage from piercing and ballistic weapons. 





BlackHarvester

The creature is a scorpion, as wide as a human and half again as high, withmetal-tipped claws and stinger. The carapace gleams in any available light; indarkness, the luminescent slime oozing from the mouth on its belly is clearlyvisible.

This creature was commissioned for Life Sciences to create a creature that wasable to aid a race that was fighting another race that used extensive use ofcybernetics. The cybernetic race could easily replace their wounded by scavengingthe cybernetics from the fallen and implanting them in new recruits. So thecommissioner wanted a way to remove the cybernetics from the equation. LifeSciences presented the black harvester which performed quite well. 
A black harvester is a giant scorpion, about 10 feet long and 6 feet wide. Itscarapace is a dark red in colour, sometimes deepening to a bruised blacklightening to a sickly green. Its pincers and tail stinger gleam with flakes oforganic metal, and a slightly bioluminescent slime drips from the smalltrapdoor mouth on its underbelly.

Black harvesters are carnivores, but their main source of sustenance is notanimal flesh, but cybernetic technology. Special organs inside the creaturebreak cybernetic devices down into component parts, then dissolves those partsinto nutrients that feed the harvester. Other special organs sense the chemicaland energy signatures from cybernetic technology interaction with organicmatter, allowing it to smell cybernetic devices in its vicinity. Another organallows it to shut down those devices with a specialized energy pulse. Thisleaves users of cybernetic implants stunned and in pain for several minutes,during which the black harvester rips them apart for its sweet cyberneticprey.
A black harvester's digestive system courses with immuno-suppressant hormonesthat break down any implants it devours. These immuno-suppressants can bedrained and preserved with care for use in cybernetic implantation process,oddly enough.
Gathering immuno-suppressants from a dead black harvester requires a DC 15Knowledge (Earth and Life Sciences) check and takes 15 minutes. The check mustbe attempted within 1 hour of the creature's death, or the organs will haveputrefied into uselessness. The character obtains one dose ofimmuno-suppressant on a successful check, plus an additional dose for every 2points by which the result exceeded the check DC (to a maximum number of dosesequal to the creature's hit dice).

Life Sciences warns not to unleash black harvesters into a conflict area whereone has users with cybernetic devices. A black harvester has a PDC of 20. Ablack harvester can live up to 20 years. If a mating pair are purchased, up to1d6+2 eggs can be laid once every 9 months, which take about 4 months to hatch.A young black harvester takes about 1 year to reach full size after it moltsabout 3 or 4 times. 

Black Harvester
Type: Vermin
Size: Large
CR: 6
Hit Points: 6d8+12 (39 hp)
Mas: 20
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 17 (+1 Dex, +7 natural -1 size) touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grp: +4/+12
FS/Reach: 10 ft / 10 ft
Attacks: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4), tail stinger +2 melee (1d8+2 plus poison)
Special Attacks: Cybernetic disruption
Special Qualities: Cybernetic digestion, poison, resistance to massive damage,sense cybernetics
Allegiances: 
Saves: Fort +7, Reflex +3, Will +2
Reputation: 
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 1, Wis 10, Cha 10
Skills: Hide -1, Listen +2, Move Silently +3, Spot +7
Feats: Dodge, Skill Focus: Hide, Skill Focus: Move Silently
Possessions: 
Advancement: 7-8 HD (Large), 9-10 HD (Huge)

Combat
The black harvester pays attention to organisms lacking cybernetics only whenit's very hungry and can't find any of its favoured food supplies. Then itapplies the same tactics it does most of the time when hunting sources ofcybernetics: once its senses detect biotech, it tries to sneak up as close aspossible, disrupt the biotech in its targets, and charge in to use its stingerand then its claws. If the target remains capable of active resistance after 6rounds, the black harvester usually withdraws to prepare anotherambush.

Cybernetic Digestion (Ex): A black draws nutrients and strength from any graftor implant that it eats. Eating a piece of cyberware requires a move action andattracts attacks of opportunity. For the next 5 rounds after eating a piece ofcyberware, the creature gains fast healing 1, +5 feet of movement and a +2circumstance bonus on all attack and damage rolls.

Cybernetic Disruption (Ex): Once every 1d4 rounds, a black harvester may createan electromagnetic pulse that disrupts the workings of cybernetic grafts andimplants within 30 feet. This is an attack option. Devices that are not in useare automatically disrupted. If the item is in use, the user can make a DC 13Fortitude save to allow the device to keep functioning. If the user hasmultiple grafts or implants, he must make a save for each. Affected cyberneticdevices become non-functional for 1d6 minutes. If an implant is disrupted,though, the user is disoriented and wracked with pain; the character must makea DC 13 Fortitude save or be stunned for a number of rounds equal to the numberof implants that have shut down, after which the character is left shaken foran additional 1d6 rounds.

Poison (Ex): The black harvester's tail stinger contains a powerful venom. Anycharacter damaged by the stinger must make a DC 19 Fortitude save or take 1d4points of temporary Strength damage; a second Fortitude save must be made oneminute later to avoid another 1d4 points of temporary Strength damage.

Sense Cybernetic (Ex): A black harvester can smell cybernetic grafts andimplants even when those implants are inside a living being. It can detect anycybernetic device within 200 feet with a successful Spot check (made againstthe Hide check result of the device's user, or DC 15 for unattendeddevices).

Immuno-Suppressant:
When harvested from a black harvester, this solution reduces recovery time forcybernetic implantation by one third, and the DCs by 2. One dose has a PDC of14.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 10, 2016)

Darter OrganicRocket Launcher

Commissioned to produce some heavy weapons for a colony where high technologysuffered from high solar radiation and EM fields, Life Sciences went to workproducing a man portable organic rocket system that would renew its ammunitionsupply. The launcher itself is a large bone tube with a handle and soft spongymaterial for a shoulder rest. Behind where the shoulder rest is a bone platedbulge about a foot wide, a foot long and hangs down about two feet. On the sideis what appears to be a smaller bone covered tube which ends in an eye likeobject, which includes eye lids to protect the eye when not in use. This is theoptic sights, which includes night vision.
A set of four insect legs, usually folded against the primary tube can extendto allow the user to have greater support while in a prone position, but alsoallow the weapon to move about in a holding pen. The mouth is covered by anarmoured plate under the bulge. The darter requires to be feed a diet ofvarious minerals and some organic matter. It has a primary lithorvore, eatingdirt, stones and the like, and grazing on grass for the little organic matterit needs.
The weapon creates small rockets made of bone, propelled by an organic explosivechemical, which also provides the explosive power behind the warhead. Thelauncher will hold 6 rockets and takes about an hour to produce a new rocket.
However, the weapon can be feed a high concentrated energy bar which will allowit to rapidly produce six rockets, in about a minute (10 seconds to make arocket), but after they have been used, the weapon will need to rest for abouttwo hours as its metabolism is put into overdrive.
The darter has a lifespan of about 30 years, as long as it gets feed regularly,about every two or three days when not in use.
Can be combined with a chirp communicator to be used as a type of IFF systemand allowed to roam on its own and can attack targets on its own as a remoteweapons system. Its crude intelligence won't allow it to distinguish differentpriority targets unless commanded to attack enemy targets over a certain size.
Some colonies will leash or pen several darters along walls made of rock anddirt with orders to attack only large creatures or objects if they don'tpossess the proper IFFs.

Darter Organic Rocket Launcher (PL 6/7)
Damage: 6d6, 30 ft radius
Critical: 20
Damage Type: half fire half slashing
Reflex DC: 18
Range Increment: 130 ft
Rate of Fire: semi
Size: large
Weight: 24
Ammo: 6 internal
Purchase DC: 21 (Res +2), energy bars are PDC 15 for box of 3 bars.
Notes: Has integrated night vision, with included chirp (sold separately), canbe used as a remote weapon system. Has speed of 10 ft, ranged attack bonus of+3, and a Climb skill of +2.





BoneSpitter

Commissioned by the same colony that requested the Darter, Life Sciences hasproduced an organic projectile firearm. The weapon looks like a bullpup stylerifle covered in segmented chitin. The barrel is lined with powerful muscleswhich expel an extremely sharp shard of bone with enough force to equal mostballistic rifles. The rifle has a lithorvore metabolism and eats dirt, mineralsand earth to sustain itself and produce its ammunition. It has a chitin coveredmouth on the underside of the stock. The bone spitter regenerates its stock ofbone shards at a rate of one shard every thirty minutes. Special high energyand mineral heavy bars are available which force the bone spitter to quicklyreplenish its internal supply of bone shards the following round. It can beforced to do this three times before it must rest for 5 hours due to thestrain. Bone Spitters live for about 50 years.

Bone Spitter (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 19-20
Damage Type: Piercing
Range Increment: 75 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 13 lb
Ammo: 30 internal
Purchase DC: 18 (Lic +1), energy bars are PDC 10 for box of 10.
Notes: Can be fitted with an organic scope which is a tube with what appears tohave an eye on one end which makes it an organic equivalent to a 10x scope. Thescope has a PDC of 9 if bought separately.





AcidDarter

Expanding upon the work done with the Darter rocket launcher and bone spitterrifle, Life Sciences created the acid darter. Based upon the cone snail, thislarge slug looking creature has a powerful muscular tube to launch acid tippedbarbs. This creature is a symbiotic creature, feeding off the blood of a hostto stay alive and to create it's ammunition. Placed on the arm, it connects tothe host's nervous system through a series of small hooks. To fire a simplemuscle reflex with the thought to fire as the neural impulse is read by theacid darter, combined with the muscle reflex acts as a type of safety toprevent any accidental firing.

Host Type: Humanoids, monstrous humanoids.
Location: Arm or similar appendage
Size: Tiny
Weight: 1 lbs
Hit Points: An unattached Acid Darter has 2 hit points
Average Life Span: Unattached has a lifespan of 10 years. Attached lives up to60 years.
Attaching: Attaching an acid darter is simple, place it on the host's arm,requiring the host to remain motionless for about five minutes.
Benefits: The host gains a ranged attack through the use of the acid darter. Asa standard attack, the host can shoot an acid tipped barb dealing 1d4 points ofpiercing damage, critical 20x2,  plus 1d4points of acid damage, dealing an additional point of acid damage the followinground, with a range increment of 30 feet. The acid darter holds 15 barbs,replenishing new barbs at a rate of 1 barb every hour of inactivity.
Note: The barbs have a 50% chance of breaking upon striking a target. Firedbarbs that don't break can be collected and make excellent throwing knives witha range increment of 15 feet, dealing 1d4 points of damage, critical 20x2. Theacid is neutralized on the used barbs after about 5 rounds making it safe topick up.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 10, 2016)

Synthhare

The synthhare is a symbiotic creature created by Life Sciences. It resembles a mass of hair-like fibers and thicker tendrils that attach to the back of the head, neck and upper spine using hundreds of little tendrils that dig into the skin and attach to the user's nervous system. The symbiote has a latent camouflage ability, much like a chameleon, changing its colour to that of the host's natural hair colour.
Synthhare feeds off small amount of blood from its host, but also occasionally catches small flying insects that fly nearby within reach of its tendrils. It makes a very effective insect repellent, or protection rather, as it will catch and eat such pests. The thick mass of symbiote tissue is drapped down the host's back providing some padding and protection to the host. The tendrils also serve as a form of motion detection, and can extend to deliver an attack in melee attack, aiding in protecting the host, especially from attackers coming in from behind or sides. The synthhare also provides some mental reinforcement to its host, with some of its tendrils connected to the host's nervous system, partially shielding the host from malign mental presences or other effects that attack the mind.
Some of the downsides of the synthhare symbiote is the necessity of the host to cultivate the appearance of having very long hair, can not cut or trim it for disguise purposes. Also makes fitting helmets can be a problem, and the tendency of the tendrils to sometimes emerge and move on their own, giving the impression of the host's big hairdo writhering and wriggling on its own. Although with some force of will, can keep the symbiote still when necessary.

Host Type: Humanoids, monstrous humanoids.
Location: Back of the head, neck and upper spine.
Size: Small
Weight: 5 lbs
Hit Points: An unattached synthhare has 6 hit points.
Average Life Span: 50 years
Attaching: The synthhare is simple to attach, placing it against the back of the head and neck. It takes about 5 minutes for it to dig its tendrils into the host. During this time the host is considered immobile and will be fatigued for 1d4 hours afterwards as their body adjusts to the symbiote and the new sensory input from it.
Benefits: Host gains the benefit of a motion detector. Able to detect movement up to 50 feet away, even through walls. The synthhare also makes it so the host can no longer be flanked or surprised, so retains Dex modifier to Defense and isn't considered flatfooted as long as awake. Also while asleep, the synthhare allows the host to make 'Spot' checks due to the motion detection ability to anyone trying to sneak up on the host.
Tendrils: The synthhare has 8 tendrils that can extend up to 12 feet, dealing 1d4 points of bludgeoning damage. It usually only makes 4 attacks at +2 melee. The other 4 tendrils are usually used in defense, granting a +2 Deflection bonus to Defense.
The synthhare grants the host a +2 bonus to Will saves against any mental effect, including fear, intimidation, hypnosis and illusions.
PDC: 31



“Spider” Battle Harness
As sales and use of bio-weapons increases, Life Sciences wanted a way to make them even more useful with a personal accessory. The spider harness looks similar to a large, well armoured spider body, only without a head and thorax, and 8 armoured legs. The harness holds up to six biolaser batteries, recharging one per hour by channeling light and heat absorbed through its photo- and thermosynthetic outer membrane. (The harness nourishes itself using the same process.) You gain a +2 natural armor bonus while wearing the spider from the set of eight articulated spines that extend from the enamel chassis and clasp you around the shoulders and ribs for additional support.
The harness has the ability to bond, even temporarily, with the wearer. To make the bond, the wearer must open a small covering near the top, which releases a set of four thin tendrils. This tendrils dig into the user's neck, attaching to the nervous system. When bonded the user gains a +2 competence bonus on Balance and Climb checks and on Tumble checks that involve falling. The user must have an Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Spider Battle Harness) feat to attack without penalty with 4 of the spines; they have a 10-foot reach and may also be used against adjacent foes. The spines can also be used for defense in melee, deflecting attacks. The bond can be broken easily by willing it off (Concentration check DC 11).
When bonded, the spines use the user's base attack bonus -4 for when the user makes attacks with them, or when set for defense, for up to 2 free attacks of opportunity that opponents might provoke. The spines can provide a +2 Deflection bonus to Defense against melee attacks, but can not be used to attack with. The two free attacks of opportunities do not count against this.
Spines (4) 1d6, piercing, 20x2, 10 ft reach.
Weight: 20 lbs
PDC: 23 Lic (+1) 
Spider battle harness has a lifespan of about 30 years.



Ajni Artillery Bird
The ajni artillery birds look like large peacocks, designed to act as independent drone artillery support, scouts and perimeter defense. They are often sent into the field alone, in small groups to control an area, or in support of a small strike team. They aren't very big, but pack an impressive amount of fire power for their size, making them favourites for infiltration teams who want a little reassuring backup. Because they sometimes work alone, or as support for strike teams, Anjis are given a high degree of intelligence and an incredible mathematical reasoning capability. They are at their deadliest when working in conjunction with a forward observer to relay coordinates.
The Anji are large peacocks with broad, flat shovel-like beaks. Their bodies are covered with lustrous, mineral-like feathers, like coloured mica, and their impressive tail feathers look like a fan of thin, but strong, iridescent, crystalline shards filled with a shimmering liquid. Almost like an incredibly thin lava-lamp. These 'tail feathers' are actually feather shaped crystalline rockets filled with plasma that explode on impact, spraying the target with shards and plasma. They are extremely accurate when firing their rockets, capable of delivering firepower directly on target if receiving information via a radio signals in the form of their built in chirp bio-radio. Otherwise they rely on their own assessment of the situation and fire at will.
Anji are engineered as lithovores so they can operate independently for longer periods of time (no shortage of food) and to better grow their crystal-plasma rockets. Weak hand to hand combatants, they rely on speed to extract themselves from close quarter battles and turn their plasma rockets to bear on the enemy. They prefer to fight from cover, laying down a massive volley of rockets rather than speed into combat.
Through the use of the built in chirp bio-radio, the Anji can receive orders, and can limitedly communicate back, with its natural sounds, similar to an actual peacock's being translated into simple words, such as danger, enemy (with coordinate location given) sighted, all clear, wounded, unable to attack. Some users who work with Anjis extensively have learned to understand the Anji's natural sounds and some have been trained to imitate some words, similar to a parrot, but not as well.
Anjis can live 25 years, reaching full maturity in 2 years. At one year they only have 20 crystalline plasma rockets that deal half damage and half the range. Many places that use Anji will put young Anji on perimeter patrol with older ones to aid in their training and giving the youths experience. Anjis can lay up to 6 eggs (1d6) once every 10 months.

Anji Artillery Bird
Type: Animal, augmented
Size: Medium
CR: 3
Hit Points: 3d8
Mas: 13
Init: +3
Speed: 40 ft, burrow 20 ft
Defense: +3 Dex
BAB/Grp: +2/+2
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +6 ranged Crystalline Plasma Rockets, +4 melee beak (1d6), -1 melee claw (1d4)
Special Attacks: Barrage, Crystal Feather Launchers
Special Qualities: Enhanced Vision, All-Round Vision, low-light vision
Allegiances: Owner
Saves: Fort +4, Reflex +6, Will +1
Reputation: 
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 11
Skills: Hide +6, Listen +6, Move Silently +5, Search +6, Spot +5, Survival +2
Feats: Run
Possessions: 
Advancement: 2-4 HD (Medium), 5-6 (Large)

Racial Skill Bonus: Listen +3, Search +2, Spot +3, Run feat (Included in stat block).

Crystalline Plasma Rockets
The tail feathers of the Anji are actually organic crystalline plasma rockets. The rockets actually have a neurological bundle encased within the crystal, making them a type of smart missile, and programmable with what the Anji wishes to strike. If the missile miss initially, it can make another attack the following round, but only at a + bonus before it runs out of fuel. The rockets have a range increment of 200 feet. There are 40 plasma rockets that make up the tail, and a new rocket can be regrown in 1d6 hours each, after the Anji eats. The rockets do 2d10 slashing damage to a 20 foot radius (Reflex DC 15 for half) and 5d6 fire damage to a 30 foot radius (Reflex DC 16 for half), and the plasma continues to burn for 1d4 rounds, each round dealing 3d6 fire damage.

Crystal Feather Launchers
The Anji can launch volleys of small, sharp, mineral rich feathers at opponents, capable of slicing through metal armour. These feathers can be recovered and used later as throwing blades, or used to construct bladed weapons. These feathers are launched in a 20 foot burst, dealing 2d6 slashing damage (Reflex DC 15 for half). Anjis can do this 20 times a day before they run out of enough feathers, which regrow after feeding and 8 hours rest.
Also if anyone grabs the Anji, they will suffer 2d6 slashing damage from the sharp feathers, even if the Anji has used up all its uses of the crystal feather launcher

All-Round Vision (Ex)
The eyes of the Anji are placed on the sides of the head to allow it almost complete 360 degree vision, making it nearly impossible to sneak up on one. Anji's can not be flanked, nor lose their Dexterity bonus to Defense to similar conditions.

Enhanced Vision (Ex)
The eyes of the Anji are designed to spot a target at an incredible range, allowing to target then fire its rockets accurately. Anji can make Search checks at a distance of 100 feet instead of the normal 10 feet, and their Spot checks suffer only a -1 for every 100 feet instead of the normal -1 for every 10 feet. However, anything within 20 feet, the Anji suffers a -2 to Spot checks. 

Enhanced Intelligence
Although the brain of the Anji has been greatly enhanced, mostly in the area of mathematics and interpreting coordinates for firing solutions, it is still considered an animal in every other way. The Anji can add it's Intelligence bonus to ranged attacks with its crystalline plasma rockets. Can also make indirect attacks when given coordinates from a spotter with only half penalties.

Barrage
The Anji can launch 10 rockets with this attack. They target a 5 ft square, with only a +/- bonus to attack, dealing 4d10 slashing (Reflex DC 19 for half) to a 50 foot radius and 7d6 fire damage (Reflex DC 20 for half) to a 70 foot radius. The plasma continues to burn for 1d4+1 rounds. Barrage can only be done if there are at least 10 crystalline plasma rockets left.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 11, 2016)

Paragon Corp.
Paragon Corp is a company that deals with high tech systems, from weapons, armour, sensors and other technologies, and combines them into gadgets, suits and vehicles that resemble fictional ones, such as from comic books, movies and novels. They also have some biological enhancements available, but technological enhancements are more their specialty. Paragon caters more to mercenaries, private militias, adventurers, vigilantes and even criminals. Having a 'don't ask, don't tell' policy, along with also allowing a client to pay a premium fee to have no other clients using the same exact designs as theirs. Although Paragon has a loophole policy to allow them to circumvent this slightly, without breaching the promise to the paying clients. They simply redesign the technology or device, or use another method of getting similar effect. Although they never sell aesthetic designs to multiply clients if they pay the premium for exclusivity of the design.
Paragon Corp is well known for some of its unique designs and use of technology to make what many would consider gimmicky devices, but many of these devices are well coveted by those wanting unique or easily disguised items.
Paragon doesn't have any planetary facilities that anyone knows about. There are several ships that they use as mobile stores, where they can also assemble many products, except products that are on the scale of capital ships of larger than corvette classes. 

Juggernaut Suit
The juggernaut is based on the fictional character Juggernaut, an unstoppable force in motion. Using experimental technology designed for construction equipment, heavy armour and enhanced servos, the juggernaut is a heavy suit of power armour that is well armoured, survives significant damage, and above all, keeps moving, albeit not quickly. Making use of gravity anchors for stability and making the armour difficult to be lifted or knocked over, and an experimental inertial field generator is installed. The inertial field generator takes what inertia the suit generates and magnifies it, but also reduces the inertia of something attempting to strike the armour. The concept behind the inertia field generator was originally to increase the kinetic energy of a bulldozer by increasing the inertia without having to increase the weight, allowing it to move more weight for less power.
The juggernaut uses this ability to keep moving through obstacles and barriers. The armour is fairly bulky and well reinforced, standing a good 8.5 feet, and is wide, with thick arms and legs. Paragon Corp has only produced a handful of these suits
Juggernaut Suit (PL7/8)
Type: Powered Armour
Equipment Bonus: +10
Nonprof. Bonus: +4
Str Bonus: +6
Nonprof Str Bonus: +3
Max Dex: 0
Armour Penalty: -6
Speed (30 ft): 20 ft
Weight: 400 lbs
Purchase DC: 56
Restriction: Illegal/Extremely Rare +6
Accessories: HUD projected on visor with voice activation and attached keyboard on left arm under armoured plate, GPS, motion sensors, military radio, environmentally sealed, 2 hour oxygen supply, air filters, EMP and NBC shielding, blackout goggles, cellular phone with signal jumper (DC +10 to trace signal), water container with internal access (holds 2 days worth of water), digital audio/video recorder, PDA style computer (tied to comm systems and other suit systems), digital binocular in visor, two armoured storage compartments can hold up to medium size object each, weighing no more than 30 lbs. All systems tied to HUD for display and diagnostics.
Notes: Acts as Large size for grapple checks and bull rushes adding +4 size bonus. Deals 2d6 damage on a bull rush or overrun. Plated fits deal 1d8 + Str bludgeoning slam, considered armed, suit grants DR 10. When making an unarmed melee attack or ramming against inanimate objects or vehicles, ignores 10 points of hardness/DR. Physical attacks against the suit are reduced by half as they pass through the inertia field. This includes melee weapons, ballistic weapons, rockets, missiles, grenades that deal concussive, slashing and explosives. Can smash through barriers in a bull rush or over run attempt without stopping if ability to ignore hardness/DR is equal or greater than barriers, and has enough movement to continue moving, provided deals enough damage to overcome thickness of barrier. If barrier's hardness/DR is greater, or doesn't deal enough damage to break through, next round if the user strikes the barrier again, completely ignores any hardness/DR as barrier's integrity is already compromised. Suit does not count towards user's carrying capacity, can lift and drag 4 times carrying capacity and considered 1 size larger (total of 6 times normal carrying capacity), and heavy load is considered medium, medium considered light. Any time the user would need to make a Strength related check, such as grapple, bull rush, overrun or opposed Str check as well as melee attacks, and the user moves, add +2 for every 10 feet of speed to the check and any damage. So when charging at x2 speed, for a total of 40 ft, gains +8 to the check plus to any damage dealt.



AdventurerMk1
The Adventurer mk1 is Paragon's 'basic' power armour sold for explorers,mercenaries, militias and adventurers. Paragon packed enough basic gear intothese suits that the average explorer or adventurer has what they need althoughupgrading to a higher level suit is always better. Although only a micro-assistsuit, it does keep cost and weight down, which is used for all the extras thatis shoehorned under the armour plating. The suit looks like a slightly moreboxy suit of full plate armour from medieval times, only updated with currenttechnology and with the various pieces of equipment somewhat exposed fromrecessed ports. The visor is made of two parts, an armoured glass portion whichhas the HUD can slide up out of the way so the person can interact morepersonally. When combat is expected, an armoured panel slides down over theglass visor, completing the armoured knight look.
Mounted on the right arm is a microtorch and a stun baton built into theknuckles, while a grappler tag with 100 ft of duracable mounted on the leftarm. There is a grappler tag with 200 ft of duracable built into the back toallow for hands free ascent or descent, which will allow for the arm unit to befree to extend reach by another 300 ft or attaching to something else.Integrated climbing equipment is also built into the arms and legs. A sootherpulse helps keep animals at bay, while a body function/health-alert system tiedinto an advanced medkit and 3 doses of antitox, neutrad and sporekill to aidthe user in case of injury or poisoning. For adverse environments, the suit hasa gas mask, environmental seal with 3 hours of air, and an aquaconverter forunderwater operations along with the suit's neutral buoyancy design. Externalair tanks can be added to extend the air supply. The computer system hasrecorders that'll handle up to 7 days worth of data collection plus anyinformation the user might download to the computer system. For other survivalgear, a mesh vest with dozens of pockets and hooks for attaching gear, plus aleft shoulder mounted flood light, digital binoculars and magnifying glass fordistance or up close viewing. Mounted in each leg is an armoured compartmentand one in the back to hold more sensitive cargo or gear. The legs haveenhanced servos which do increase the user's speed, but also enhance the user'sjumping ability.

Adventurer mk1 (PL6)
Type: Micro-Assist Power armour
Equipment Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: +2
Nonprof Str Bonus: +2
Max Dex: +4
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 40 ft
Weight: 150 lbs
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: None
Accessories: HUD (tied to all sensors, computer and other equipment),nanobeacon, blackout goggles, integrated survival suit (d20 future pg 69),integrated card computer with wireless connection, integrated advanced medkit,motion sensor, cellphone, professional radio, universal communicator,microtorch right arm, two grappler tags with duracable, 1 in left arm with 100ft, one mounted in back with 200 ft, soother pulse, integrated stun baton onright hand (designed into knuckles), environmentally sealed (3 hours lifesupport), aquaconverter, AV recorder, body function monitor/health-alert(monitors user's bodily functions and reports to command center, will alsoadminister drugs as needed and medkit), autoinjector containing 3 doses ofantitox, neutrad and sporekill each, mesh vest, integrated climbing gear, flashgoggles, shoulder mounted search light (200 ft range), gas mask, digitalbinoculars, digital magnifier, three cargo containers (one on each leg (20 lbssmall object each), one on lower back (up to medium object 30 lbs)), neutralbuoyancy, external speakers and mics, enhanced leg servos.
Notes: +2 climb, 60 ft darkvision, Spot checks suffer -1 at 30 ft instead ofnormal 10 ft, Str considered +2 for purposes of carrying capacity, sense motion100 ft, +2 Fort against contaminated air before environmental seal kicks in,breathe underwater, enhanced leg servos provide +4 to jump checks (jumpingheight and distance not limited by character height) and double time beforeuser needs to make Fort save for extended or forced marching. Also functions asa survival suit but has duration of 12 hours.



AdventurerMk2
The Adventurer mk2 is Paragon's upgraded version of the original Adventurerarmour. Although only a micro-assist suit, it does keep cost and weight down,which is used for all the extras that is shoehorned under the armour plating.The suit looks like a slightly more boxy suit of full plate armour frommedieval times, only updated with current technology and with the variouspieces of equipment somewhat exposed from recessed ports. The visor is made oftwo parts, an armoured glass portion which has the HUD can slide up out of theway so the person can interact more personally. When combat is expected, anarmoured panel slides down over the glass visor, completing the armoured knightlook.
Mounted on the right arm is a microtorch and a stun baton built into theknuckles, while a grappler tag with 100 ft of duracable mounted on the leftarm. There is a grappler tag with 200 ft of duracable built into the back toallow for hands free ascent or descent, which will allow for the arm unit to befree to extend reach by another 300 ft or attaching to something else.Integrated climbing equipment is also built into the arms and legs. A sootherpulse helps keep animals at bay, while a body function/health-alert system tiedinto an advanced medkit and 4 doses of antitox, neutrad and sporekill to aidthe user in case of injury or poisoning. For adverse environments, the suit hasa gas mask, environmental seal with 4 hours of air, and an aquaconverter forunderwater operations along with the suit's neutral buoyancy design. Externalair tanks can be added to extend the air supply. The computer system hasrecorders that'll handle up to 7 days worth of data collection plus anyinformation the user might download to the computer system. For other survivalgear, a mesh vest with dozens of pockets and hooks for attaching gear, plus aleft shoulder mounted flood light, digital binoculars and magnifying glass fordistance or up close viewing. Mounted in each leg is an armoured compartmentand one in the back to hold more sensitive cargo or gear. The legs haveenhanced servos which do increase the user's speed, but also enhance the user'sjumping ability. In addition to the original systems of the mk1, the mk2 alsohas a few built in weapons that was developed for the Steel Armour, giving theAdventurer mk2 far more versatility and survivability with the ability todefend itself. The left hand contains a beam/pulse weapon system, while theright arm has a retractable high frequency blade. Along the forearms, shins andalong the spine several small blades can be deployed which can be used againstgrappling opponents and can also be used to slow one's decent if falling down ahill and further aid in climbing. The legs also contain enhanced motivators forjumping. The entire suit is also coated in a chemically inert substance whichneutralizes any acidic or other corrosive materials, in the event of beingswallowed by large creatures, or environments with highly acidic atmospheres.All the sensors have enhanced range over the mk1, and includes mini geocomp,electricomp and mechanicomp sensors, and a miniature toolkit (functions as abasic electrical and mechanical tool kits)

Adventurer mk2 (PL6)
Type: Micro-Assist Power armour
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: +2
Nonprof Str Bonus: +2
Max Dex: +4
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 40 ft
Weight: 175 lbs
Purchase DC: 32
Restriction: None
Accessories: HUD (tied to all sensors, computer and other equipment),nanobeacon, blackout goggles, integrated survival suit (d20 future pg 69),integrated card computer with wireless connection, integrated advanced medkit,motion sensor, cellphone, professional radio, universal communicator,microtorch right arm, two grappler tags with duracable, 1 in left arm with 100ft, one mounted in back with 200 ft, soother pulse, integrated stun baton onright hand (designed into knuckles), environmentally sealed (4 hours life support),aquaconverter, AV recorder, body function monitor/health-alert (monitors user'sbodily functions and reports to command center, will also administer drugs asneeded and medkit), autoinjector containing 4 doses of antitox, neutrad andsporekill each, mesh vest, integrated climbing gear, flash goggles, shouldermounted search light (200 ft range), gas mask, digital binoculars, digitalmagnifier, three cargo containers (one on each leg (20 lbs small object each),one on lower back (up to medium object 30 lbs)), neutral buoyancy, externalspeakers and mics, enhanced leg servos, deployable spikes, retractable highfrequency sword right arm, beam/pulse weapon left hand, chemically inertcoating, miniature geo-, electri-mechani-comp sensors, miniature toolkit(functions as basic electrical and mechanical tool kits mounted in botharms.
Notes: +2 climb +3 with spikes deployed, 70 ft darkvision, Spot checks suffer-1 at 30 ft instead of normal 10 ft, Str considered +2 for purposes of carryingcapacity, sense motion 125 ft, +2 Fort against contaminated air beforeenvironmental seal kicks in, breathe underwater, enhanced leg servos provide +6to jump checks (jumping height and distance not limited by character height)and double time before user needs to make Fort save for extended or forcedmarching. Also functions as a survival suit but has duration of 24 hours,immunity to acid, +2 to Balance or Reflex checks to slow a fall when spikesdeployed, when spikes deployed opponents grappling the user take 1d4 points ofdamage, +2 to Search for electrical or mechanical devices, +1 toRepair.

Beam/Pulse Weapon
Built into the left palm is a beam pulse weapon that can be used as a laserrifle (3d8, 20, fire, 100 ft, s) or a plasma carbine (3d10, 20, fire, 50 ft,s/a), or as a plasma flamethrower (2d10, 30 ft cone Reflex DC 15). This weaponhas 50 charges, which replenishes at a rate of 1 charge for every minute ofinactivity. 

High Frequency Sword
Mounted in the right arm is a retractable high frequency sword, 2d6, 20x2,slashing damage. Can be deployed as a move equivalent action, if the user hasQuick Draw feat, as a free action.

Deployable Spikes
Mounted on the forearms, shins and along the spine of the armour, there are anumber of blades which can be used against opponents grappling the user, or asa means to aid in slowing down his/her decent if they happen to fall. Thespikes deploy by voice command, or automatically as the sensors detect the suitbeing squeezed in a grapple.

Chemically Inert Coating
The Adventurer mk2 is completely coated in a chemically inert coating whichneutralizes corrosive substances, granting acid immunity to the user.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 11, 2016)

SteelArmour
This suit of power armour is loosely based upon the fictional armour made by acomic book hero. Although not particularly powerful, it is versatile andsomewhat stylish. Later models have various upgrades or designed to fill aparticular role. The basic model offers fairly good protection against mostattacks, highly flexible to not impair movement, comes with a concealed flightsystem with thrusters in the boots and lower legs. The arms contain the primaryweapons, which can also be used to aid in flight for higher speeds andmaneuverability, but makes them unavailable for combat. The onboard computer issimple, but robust and easy to learn and control, allowing for quickly alteringbetween weapons and flight, or other suit features. 
The suit has air filters and an onboard supply of 2 hours of air, targetingsystems for its onboard weaponry, missile lock alert system, various visionenhancement systems such as digital binoculars, night vision gear, motionsensors and several defensive systems including micro flares, heat resistantcoating and a magnetic field to help deflect ballistic weaponry. Offensivelythe suit uses the smallest example of beam/pulse weapons built into the hand.This allows the user to switch between a more powerful plasma blast for closerange or a weaker, but longer ranged laser. The beam/pulse weapons in pulsemode have two other modes: the first being a plasma based flamethrower for anarea attack; and the other aids in the suits ability to fly. While the theseare not necessary for flight, they allow the suit to fly faster, and grants ithigher maneuverability, but disables their use as a weapon while in this mode.Mounted over the right shoulder is a ballistic weapon that has anextending/retracting barrel that rotates to face over the shoulder or upparallel with the torso while in flight. The servos carry the weight of thesuit, so to the user they don't feel the weight of the armour.

Steel Armour (PL7)
Type: Powered Armour
Equipment Bonus: +5
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: +2
Nonprof Str Bonus: +1
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft, fly 40 ft (average maneuverability) / 70 ft (goodmaneuverability)
Weight: 80 lb
Purchase DC: 34
Restriction: Res (+2)
Accessories: 2 hour air supply, air filters, blackout goggles, motion detector,HUD tied to all suit systems, wrist computer w/wireless modem, nanobeacon,unicom, HUD software sensor link, HUD software targeting (built-in weaponry),magnetic field, 2x beam/pulse weapons, micro flares (6 uses), ballisticshoulder weapon (equivalent to submachine gun), missile lock alert.
Notes: +2 Fort saves against airborne toxins and poisons, 60 ft darkvision, lowlightvision, +1 attack with built-in weapons, opponent ballistic and ranged weaponssuffer -4, +2 Spot (HUD), detect moving objects within 100 ft, 2 hours air, +1Computer Use checks, flares suffer -5 on opposed attack rolls, +4 Def vsmissiles (missile lock alert), Spot checks suffer -1 every 20 ft instead ofnormal -1 every 10 feet, fire resistance 5 (against normal fires, not lasers orplasma weapons). Can not carry more than light load while in flight (notcounting the weight of the armour).

Beam/Pulse Weapons
Built into the palms are beam pulse weapons that can be used as a laser rifle(3d8, 20, fire, 100 ft, s) or a plasma carbine (3d10, 20, fire, 50 ft, s/a), oras a plasma flamethrower (2d10, 30 ft cone Reflex DC 15). These weapons have 50charges, which replenishes at a rate of 1 charge for every minute ofinactivity. When using enhanced flight (the higher speed and maneuverability),none of the weapons can be used in flight.

Shoulder Ballistic Weapon
This ballistic weapon that sits over the right shoulder which rotates to faceover the shoulder, or points up to be parallel with the torso for use inflight. The barrel retracts when not in use. The weapon uses caselessammunition in 5.56 mm (2d8, 20, ball, 70 ft, s/a, 80 rds), and takes 30 minutesto reload without proper special equipment, with the equipment takes only 10minutes.

Micro Flares
These are similar to the flares used on aircraft, mech and robots to distractmissiles that seek their targets based on heat signatures. The flares can bevoice activated, as a free action, and the user makes an opposed attack rollagainst any incoming missile attack (that would hit normally hit, even with themissile lock alert system) at -5 to the roll. If successful, the missiletargets the flare instead.
Replacement micro flares have a PDC 10 for 6.




Steel Armourmk2
This is an upgraded version of Paragon Corp's Steel Armour power armour,featuring some improvements and refinements in the suit's manufacture and testbed for future specialist models.
The suit has air filters and an onboard supply of 3 hours of air, targetingsystems for its onboard weaponry, missile lock alert system, various visionenhancement systems such as digital binoculars, night vision gear, motionsensors and several defensive systems including micro flares, heat resistantcoating and a magnetic field to help deflect ballistic weaponry. Offensivelythe suit uses the smallest example of beam/pulse weapons built into the hands.This allows the user to switch between a more powerful plasma blast for closerange or a weaker, but longer ranged laser. The beam/pulse weapons in pulsemode have two other modes: the first being a plasma based flamethrower for anarea attack; and the other aids in the suits ability to fly. While these arenot necessary for flight, they allow the suit to fly faster, and grants ithigher maneuverability, but disables their use as a weapon while in this mode.Mounted over the right shoulder is a ballistic weapon that has anextending/retracting barrel that rotates to face over the shoulder or upparallel with the torso while in flight. The servos carry the weight of thesuit, so to the user they don't feel the weight of the armour.

Steel Armour (PL7)
Type: Powered Armour
Equipment Bonus: +5
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: +2
Nonprof Str Bonus: +1
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 35 ft, fly 40 ft (average maneuverability) / 75 ft (goodmaneuverability)
Weight: 76 lb
Purchase DC: 34
Restriction: Res (+2)
Accessories: 3 hour air supply, air filters, blackout goggles, motion detector,HUD tied to all suit systems, wrist computer w/wireless modem, nanobeacon,unicom, HUD software sensor link, HUD software targeting (built-in weaponry),magnetic field, 2x beam/pulse weapons, micro flares (8 uses), ballisticshoulder weapon (equivalent to submachine gun), missile lock alert.
Notes: +2 Fort saves against airborne toxins and poisons, 60 ft darkvision,lowlight vision, +2 attack with built-in weapons, opponent ballistic and rangedweapons suffer -4, +3 Spot (HUD), detect moving objects within 125 ft, 3 hoursair, +1 Computer Use checks, flares suffer -4 on opposed attack rolls, +4 Defvs missiles (missile lock alert), Spot checks suffer -1 every 20 ft instead ofnormal -1 every 10 feet, fire resistance 5 (against normal fires, not lasers orplasma weapons). Can not carry more than light load while in flight (notcounting the weight of the armour).

Beam/Pulse Weapons
Built into the palms are beam pulse weapons that can be used as a laser rifle(3d8, 20, fire, 110 ft, s) or a plasma carbine (3d10, 20, fire, 55 ft, s/a), oras a plasma flamethrower (2d10, 30 ft cone Reflex DC 17). These weapons have 50charges, which replenishes at a rate of 1 charge for every minute ofinactivity. When using enhanced flight (the higher speed and maneuverability),none of the weapons can be used in flight. In the mk2 the beam/pulse weaponshave slightly improved range over the mk1s due to improvements in emitters andmagnet fields, which allows the mk2 to have slightly faster flight speed whenthe weapons are used in flight mode.

Shoulder Ballistic Weapon
This ballistic weapon that sits over the right shoulder which rotates to faceover the shoulder, or points up to be parallel with the torso for use inflight. The barrel retracts when not in use. The weapon uses caselessammunition in 5.56 mm (2d8, 20, ball, 70 ft, s/a, 90 rds), and takes 30 minutesto reload without proper special equipment, with the equipment takes only 10minutes. This version has a slightly larger ammunition capacity due to redesignand distribution of the rounds, but still takes special equipment toreload.

Micro Flares
These are similar to the flares used on aircraft, mech and robots to distractmissiles that seek their targets based on heat signatures. The flares can bevoice activated, as a free action, and the user makes an opposed attack rollagainst any incoming missile attack (that would hit normally hit, even with themissile lock alert system) at -4 to the roll. If successful, the missiletargets the flare instead. These are the same flares used in the mk1 but has abetter launch system to lower the penalty to the opposed attackroll.
Replacement micro flares have a PDC 10 for 6.




Steel Armourmk3
The mk3 Steel Armour is a heavy assault version, boasting increased strengthenhancement, heavier armour, more weaponry, but lacks the flight capability,which is replaced with a  jet assisted powerleap system. This system can be used in HALO jumps or other airbornedeployments without the use of a parachute or similar device. The design of themk3 is bulkier and heavier than the mk1 or 2, with more overlapping pieces andcurves to provide more deflection against ballistic weaponry.
The beam/pulse weapon system has been upgraded for more power, but lacks therange of the mk1 or 2. The ballistic weapon on the shoulder is replaced with aheavier weapon, and two lighter ones are mounted on each arm. Mounted on theopposite shoulder is a mini-rocket system that retracts back when not in use.The magnetic field is augmented with a magnetic shield providing greaterprotection against ballistic weapons, and a weak particle field against energyweapons. The targeting systems are improved, and designed to aid users nottrained in the use of the heavier ballistic weapon or the mini rocket launcher.
The hands of the mk3 are large, designed for melee combat or smashing throughobstacles, thus making it difficult to use normal sized weapons, needing to uselarger sized weapons.
The suit has air filters and an onboard supply of 2 hours of air, targetingsystems for its onboard weaponry, missile lock alert system, various visionenhancement systems such as digital binoculars, night vision gear, motionsensors and several defensive systems including micro flares, heat resistantcoating and a magnetic field and particle field to help deflect ballistic andenergy weaponry and one of the smallest magnetic shields available. Offensivelythe suit uses the smallest example of beam/pulse weapons built into the hands.This allows the user to switch between a more powerful plasma blast for closerange or a weaker, but longer ranged laser. The beam/pulse weapons in pulsemode has only the plasmathrower as an extra mode due to the removal of theflight systems. Mounted over the right shoulder is a heavier ballistic weaponthat has an extending/retracting barrel that rotates to face over the shoulder,while the left shoulder has a box style mini rocket launcher holding 8 rocketsin 2 rows of five, with one reload available that takes less than a minute torefill. The servos carry the weight of the suit, so to the user they don't feelthe weight of the armour.

Steel Armour Mk3 (PL7)
Type: Powered Armour
Equipment Bonus: +7
Nonprof. Bonus: +3
Str Bonus: +4
Nonprof Str Bonus: +1
Max Dex: +2
Armour Penalty: -5
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 250 lb
Purchase DC: 36
Restriction: Res (+2)
Accessories: 2 hour air supply, air filters, blackout goggles, motion detector,HUD tied to all suit systems, wrist computer w/wireless modem, nanobeacon,unicom, HUD software sensor link, HUD software targeting (built-in weaponry),magnetic field, particle field, magnetic shield, 2x beam/pulse weapons, 2xmicro flare launcher (10 uses ea), ballistic shoulder weapon (15mm cannon,equivalent to 20mm), missile lock alert, mini rocket shoulder launcher.
Notes: +2 Fort saves against airborne toxins and poisons, 60 ft darkvision,lowlight vision, +3 attack with built-in weapons, opponent ballistic and rangedweapons (missiles) suffer -4, opponent energy weapons suffer -2 to attack, +3Spot (HUD), detect moving objects within 150 ft, 2 hours air, flares suffer -4on opposed attack rolls, +4 Def vs missiles (missile lock alert), Spot checkssuffer -1 every 20 ft instead of normal -1 every 10 feet, fire resistance 10(against normal fires, not lasers or plasma weapons). Magnetic shield provides30 hit points against ballistic and missile weapons when active, can remainactive for 5 minutes or until hit points are depleted. Once hit points depletedor activated for 5 minutes, requires 1 hour to recharge. -1 to Dex stillsrequiring fine manipulation, -1 to use any weapons designed for medium sizedcreatures. +5 to jumps, not limited by character's height, powered leap up to50 feet.
Due to the size of the suit, the user is considered to be Large when it isadvantageous to the user, thus granting a +4 to grapple checks, -1 to Hide andMove Silently checks, but doesn't suffer the -1 to attackpenalties.

Beam/Pulse Weapons
Built into the palms are beam pulse weapons that can be used as a heavy laserrifle (4d8, 20, fire, 80 ft, s) or a heavy plasma carbine (4d10, 20, fire, 40ft, s/a), or as a plasma flamethrower (3d10, 30 ft cone Reflex DC 17). Theseweapons have 60 charges, which replenishes at a rate of 1 charge for everyminute of inactivity. 

Shoulder Ballistic Weapon
This ballistic weapon that sits over the right shoulder which rotates to faceover the shoulder, it is a 15mm cannon, but with advancements in ballistictechnology, it acts like a 20mm cannon. The barrel retracts when not in use.The weapon uses caseless ammunition in 15 mm (4d10, 20, ball, 120 ft, s/a, 20rds), and takes 30 minutes to reload without proper special equipment, with theequipment takes only 10 minutes.
15mm rounds have a PDC 12 for 20 rounds.

Shoulder Mini Rocket Launcher
Mounted on the left shoulder of the mk3 is a 2x5 box style mini missilelauncher. The targeting software will allow a user without heavy weaponproficiency or exotic weapon proficiency: rocket launchers to have thenon-proficiency penalty reduced by 1. The launcher can launch one missile at asingle target, or launch up to 5 missiles at 5 separate targets, but they allmust be within 100 feet of each other in the user's front arc. To target up to5 targets, the user makes one attack roll at -3 with a cumulative -1 for eachtarget past the first, for a total of -7 to target 5 targets. This attack rollis used against each target. Once the 10 rockets are launched, the launcher canbe refilled with a single reload, but takes 2 rounds for the automatic systemto reload the launcher. To reload the system completely, takes specialequipment and about 10 minutes of work.

Micro Flares
These are similar to the flares used on aircraft, mech and robots to distractmissiles that seek their targets based on heat signatures. The flares can bevoice activated, as a free action, and the user makes an opposed attack rollagainst any incoming missile attack (that would hit normally hit, even with themissile lock alert system) at -4 to the roll. If successful, the missiletargets the flare instead. These are the improved micro flare launchers firstintroduced on the mk2, but have a larger capacity, with 10uses.
Replacement micro flares have a PDC 10 for 6.

Magnetic Shield
The mk3 has one of the smallest magnetic shields available. When activated, amove equivalent action, the shield provides 30 hit points against ballistic andmissile weapons, which lasts for up to 5 minutes or until the hit points aredepleted. A critical hit bypasses the shield and deals damage directly to theuser. Once depleted or after 5 minutes of activation, the shield must rechargefor 1 hour before it can be activated again.

Oversized Hands
Due to the design of the mk 3, the hands are larger and reinforced, made forgrabbing and smashing. The user suffers a -1 penalty to Dex related skillsrequiring fine manipulation, and also to use weapons designed for medium sizedcreatures, except in such cases as a great sword, as a two handed weapon wouldbe considered a 1 handed weapon for the user in a mk3, suffer a -1 penalty. Theuser is considered armed and can make unarmed melee strikes with a slam dealing1d8 plus Str modifier, ignore 2 points of hardness.

Jet Assisted Jumps
The mk3 loses the flight capabilities, but has lower powered jets for makingjet assisted leaps, or for use similar to a parachute. The jets can allow themk3 to make a 50 foot long leap as a full round action, but the user can alsofire weapons at any target along the path of the leap, gaining a +2circumstance bonus due to having the higher ground, with a Jump DC of 25 toland properly. If the user changes direction during the leap (Balance check DC15), the DC is increased to 30. Alternately, to cover more ground quickly, theuser can make a series of powered jumps, that are lower, and slightly shorter,as a move equivalent action, granting the user a speed of 75 ft, for up to 5rounds, but requires a Jump check DC 25 and a Balance check DC 20. Meleeattacks made while making this type of movement gain a +1 bonus to attackrolls.




Steel Armour mk4 akaMercury
The mk4, or Mercury as it's also known, is the second specialist suit of theSteel Armour series, built more for speed than brute force like the mk3. Usinglighter weight materials, but retaining the same protection of the mk2, allowsfor greater mobility and flexibility. The leg servos enhance the speed of theuser greatly, and an added set of boosters in the back allow for even fasterflight speeds. 
For offense, the mk4 has the same beam/pulse weapons of the mk2, which can alsobe used to aid in flight, a pair of retractable high frequency blades mountedon the arms and a pair of rapid fire ballistic weapons on the shoulders thatrotate so they can be used in flight and while on the ground. For protection,the mk4 has a missile lock alert system, micro flares, magnetic and particlefields as well as the magnetic shield first deployed on the mk3. An enhanceddanger avoidance system is also installed.
The suit has air filters and an onboard supply of 3 hours of air, targetingsystems for its onboard weaponry, missile lock alert system, various visionenhancement systems such as digital binoculars, night vision gear, motionsensors. The suit also includes an autopilot and a body functionmonitor/health-alert.

Steel Armour mk4 (PL7)
Type: Powered Armour
Equipment Bonus: +5
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: +2
Nonprof Str Bonus: +1
Max Dex: +4
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 40 ft, fly 75 ft (average maneuverability) / 100 ft (goodmaneuverability)
Weight: 56 lb
Purchase DC: 35
Restriction: Res (+2)
Accessories: 3 hour air supply, air filters, blackout goggles, motion detector,HUD tied to all suit systems, wrist computer w/wireless modem, nanobeacon,unicom, HUD software sensor link, HUD software targeting (built-in weaponry),magnetic field, particle field, magnetic shield, 2x beam/pulse weapons, microflares (16 uses), 2x ballistic shoulder weapon (equivalent to submachine gun),missile lock alert, danger avoidance system, autopilot, body functionmonitor/health alert.
Notes: +2 Fort saves against airborne toxins and poisons, 60 ft darkvision,lowlight vision, +2 attack with built-in weapons, opponent ballistic, energyranged weapons and missiles suffer -4, +3 Spot (HUD), detect moving objectswithin 125 ft, 3 hours air, +2 Computer Use checks, flares suffer -4 on opposedattack rolls, +4 Def vs missiles (missile lock alert), Spot checks suffer -1every 20 ft instead of normal -1 every 10 feet, fire resistance 5 (againstnormal fires, not lasers or plasma weapons). Can not carry more than light loadwhile in flight (not counting the weight of the armour), jet boostedcharge.

Beam/Pulse Weapons (x2)
Built into the palms are beam pulse weapons that can be used as a laser rifle(3d8, 20, fire, 110 ft, s) or a plasma carbine (3d10, 20, fire, 55 ft, s/a), oras a plasma flamethrower (2d10, 30 ft cone Reflex DC 17). These weapons have 50charges, which replenishes at a rate of 1 charge for every minute ofinactivity. When using enhanced flight (the higher speed and maneuverability),none of the weapons can be used in flight. In the mk4 the beam/pulse weaponshave slightly improved range over the mk1s due to improvements in emitters andmagnet fields, which allows the mk2 to have slightly faster flight speed whenthe weapons are used in flight mode.

Shoulder Ballistic Weapons (x2)
These ballistic weapons that sit over the shoulders which rotates to face overthe shoulders, or points up to be parallel with the torso for use in flight.The barrel retracts when not in use. The weapon uses caseless ammunition in5.56 mm (2d8, 20, ball, 70 ft, s/a, 100 rds ea), and takes 30 minutes to reloadwithout proper special equipment, with the equipment takes only 10 minutes.This version has a slightly larger ammunition capacity due to redesign anddistribution of the rounds, but still takes special equipment to reload. Thesecan be fired independently or firelinked

High Frequency Blades (x2)
Mounted in each arm, deploying from the back of the wrists, giving the mk4melee attack capabilities. Each dealing 2d4 piercing or slashing,19-20x2.

Micro Flares
These are similar to the flares used on aircraft, mech and robots to distractmissiles that seek their targets based on heat signatures. The flares can bevoice activated, as a free action, and the user makes an opposed attack rollagainst any incoming missile attack (that would hit normally hit, even with themissile lock alert system) at -4 to the roll. If successful, the missiletargets the flare instead. These are the same flares used in the mk1 but has abetter launch system to lower the penalty to the opposed attack roll.
Replacement micro flares have a PDC 10 for 6.

Magnetic Shield
The mk3 has one of the smallest magnetic shields available. When activated, amove equivalent action, the shield provides 30 hit points against ballistic andmissile weapons, which lasts for up to 5 minutes or until the hit points aredepleted. A critical hit bypasses the shield and deals damage directly to theuser. Once depleted or after 5 minutes of activation, the shield must rechargefor 1 hour before it can be activated again.

Jet Boosted Charge
The user can make a jet boosted charge when making a charge attack, allowingthe user to deal double damage, gaining an additional +2 to attack for a totalof +4, but suffering an additional -1 to Defense for a total of -3 toDefense.

Danger Avoidance System
This system aids the user in avoiding dangers, such as grenades and explosions,granting a +4 bonus to Reflex, +2 Tumble, reduce falling damage by 10 feet(1d6). If the user uses the Defense or Total Defense attack option, double thebonus to Defense.

Autopilot
The mk4 features an autopilot system that the user can engage for long flights,or it can engage automatically in the even that the pilot is renderedunconscious, detected by the body function monitor, returning to a designatedsafe area. If one is not provided, using the onboard GPS and computer system,flies to the nearest hospital. It will transmit a message to the safe area, orhospital as to the user's condition and eta. Upon arrival, and sensors detectno threats, it will land safely near the first person it recognizes as help(hospital workers identifiable through onboard computer system recognizinguniforms, or preprogrammed person the user designates), and open to allowsomeone to remove the unconscious user.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 11, 2016)

Assault Bag PL5-7
Weight: 9 lb. PDC 20 (Illegal +4)
This appears to be a stylish black leather unisex shoulder bag, and is designed to allow people to rapidly outfit themselves for action. The purse conceals a loaded compact submachine gun (less than 10 inches long, 17-round magazine, treat as a MAC Ingram M10 but with 30 ft range) that can be fired from within the bag (-2 to attack roll).
The bag's strap slides out when its clasp is properly pressed, becoming a bandolier with two spare magazines and two grenades already attached. The rest of the bag, with just three swift hand movements, becomes a lightweight kevlar vest (use stats for undercover vest). The entire purse can be broken down and donned with a single full-round action.

Upgraded versions would use laser or plasma submachine (pistol versions with S, A rate of fire, pistol range), and different grenades can be loaded. The armour that later PLs would be that era's equivalent to the undercover vest, most likely reduced weight or lower armour check penalty.


N.P.C.
The N.P.C., or Non Perception Clothing, are favoured by those who wish to avoidnotice while moving about in a crowd. N.P.C.s take the form of common, nondistinctive clothing, such as cloaks, large coats, etc, but the material is aspecial cloth that has properties similar to a spray-on LCD screen, only itdoesn't shine light, so it won't give away the user's position in the dark.Located in seams along the cuffs and collar are special audio devices. The LCDfabric is programmed to very subtly shift in patterns that is not consciouslynoticeable to most humanoid species. This, combined with specific ultra andinfrasonic frequencies emitted by the audio devices tuned, all designed tofrequencies and patterns which correspond to those used in inducing a mild formof hypnosis, which directs those around the wearer to not pay attention to thewearer, subtly shifting the wearer to their peripheral edges of theirsenses.
Anyone viewing the wearer of N.P.C must make a Will save at DC 19 to evennotice the wearer. Someone specifically looking for the wearer who make theirsave still suffers a -2 to Search and Spot checks if more than 20 feet away. Anew Will save is required any time the wearer leaves someone's perception range(goes around a corner, disappears in a building then comes backout).
Species with enhanced hearing gain a +1 to their Will save if they can hearinto the ultrasonic range or infrasonic range, +2 for both. Species that aredrastically different from near human (nonhumanoids, animals, undead,aberration, construct, elemental, dragon, fey, magical beast, ooze, outsider,vermin and plant) gain a +4 bonus to their Will saves.
Weight: +4 lbs to type of clothing modelled after.
Batteries last for 3 hours before needing to recharge. Retractable universaladaptor on a 4 foot cord from the left sleeve allows for recharging at mostcommon power sources.
PDC: 24 (Illegal +4)



Mind Trick
The mind trick is an expansion of the N.P.C technology, but is two devices thatwork in conjunction. A special glove using the same material as the N.P.C.s,only more powerful, and an amulet like device that hugs against the user'sneck, gently pressing against the windpipe and vocal cords. The user waves thegloved hand in front of themselves so that their target can see the palm, whichflashes specific patterns and colours to help induce a hypnotic state, whilethe amulet emits subsonic, ultra and infrasonic frequencies as the user speaksa simple question or command, such as 'you never saw me', 'patrol over there',or 'unlock the door'. The command must be simple and in a language the targetcan understand, and the target will feel like the idea was their own. The minicomputer built into the glove can hold several settings for up to a dozenspecific races, as not every race is quite as susceptible to the samepatterns.
The target must make a Will save DC 21, failure means they quite willinglycomply with the command or suggestion, thinking it was their idea, or came froma trusted friend or commander. The command or suggestion lasts for 5 minutes,in which if the target is doing something that is out of character, or somethingthat they should not be doing, they will stop and will be confused for anotherminute before going back to what they were doing. If the user is still around,they can attempt to reapply the command or suggestion, but the target gains a+2 bonus to any repeated commands or suggestions.
There are similar restrictions on the races that the mind trick will not workon (same as the N.P.C.), and if the wrong setting is used one species, thetarget gains a +1 bonus to their Will save. 
Weight: 2 lbs total (0.5 amulet, 1.5 for glove)
PDC: 29 (Illegal +4)


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 11, 2016)

Bruiser Bio Augmentation
Paragon's first successful bio augmentation is the Bruiser, where the recipient is enhanced with greater strength, endurance and durability, allowing them to smash anything within reach and survive a great deal of punishment. The bruiser gains increased mass, muscle strength and unbreakable skin. The unbreakable skin is hardened and reinforced with an organic form of carbon nanotubes and thickened, making it extremely difficult to cut or break physically, however it doesn't provide any benefit against energy attacks. The added bulk does restrict some of the recipient's movement somewhat, but many consider it a good trade.

Bruiser Template
The recipient retains all their abilities and gain the following abilities.
Size: Medium
Hit Points: +20 HP
Special Attacks: Slam 1d8 +Str
Special Qualities: Enlarged form, unbreakable skin, enhanced healing, airborne toxin intolerance.
Abilities: +6 Str, +4 Con, -2 Dex
ECL: +2
PDC: 36
Requires 10 Fort saves DC 25 

Enlarged Form
The Bruiser gains increased mass from enlarged muscles, and denser skin tissue. The recipient is considered Large size for things such as tripping, grappling and opposed Str checks. Increase height by 8 inches, and weight by 30%.

Unbreakable Skin
The recipient's skin becomes incredibly dense and difficult to break. This makes them immune to physical attacks, including slashing, piercing, ballistic and bludgeoning. However this does make it difficult to heal the recipient. Heal checks suffer -10 unless the healer can somehow get inside the recipient without breaking skin. Such means would be through nanites that enter through the recipient's mouth. Energy attacks deal normal damage to the recipient.

Enhanced Healing
The recipient's healing ability is increased to greater than normal. The recipient heals at double rate when resting, healing 2 hit points per level per night of rest (8 hours). If recipient undergoes complete bed rest, they heal 4 times the normal amount, so 4 hit points per level.

Airborne Toxin Intolerance
Due to the increase in body mass and needed oxygen to feed it, recipient's lungs are enhanced, allowing him/her to take in the necessary air. Unfortunately, this also makes them more susceptible to airborne toxins, poisons and diseases, suffering a -4 penalty to Fort saves against airborne toxins.

Hulk
Inspired by barbaric tribes and fictional characters that get stronger whenthey get angry or injured, Paragon set out to create an enhancement that wouldcreate a primal force of nature. Unfortunately, as they attempted to create anear indestructible creature as it got stronger lead to many problems,including bone calcification, heart failure, and where the muscle mass becameso dense to aid in protection, the subject was unable to move. The otherproblem was once combat was over, the subject wouldn't revert to their normal,more manageable state.  
The final cure to their problems was reducing the enhancement's defensivequalities and focus more on offensive through enlarging the adrenal gland, tweakingthe flight or flight response and altering the body's cellular divisioninstructions. The end result is the subject is slightly stronger than before,but has more fat storage, but well distributed around the body. When thesubject is injured or subjected to any form of harm, such as poison, or withsome mental training can will themselves, the subject's enhanced flight orflight response and adrenal glands will trigger mass release of adrenaline andcause the body to transform the stored fat into muscle, greatly increasing thestrength of the user. Each time the subject is injured, they get stronger, andstronger. Unfortunately, Paragon couldn't increase the subject's healingabilities at the same time as they cancel out the trigger for the enhancedstrength, in fact the subject's natural healing is slowed. Caution is advisedthat the subject have some kind of healing on hand if prolonged combat isexcepted.

Hulk Template
The recipientretains all their abilities and gain the following abilities.
Size:Medium
Hit Points: +30 HP
Special Attacks: Slam, thunder clap
Special Qualities: Hulk up, enlarged form, reduced healing, enormous appetite,enhanced power attack
Abilities: +2 Con
ECL: +3
PDC: 38
Requires 10 Fortsaves DC 26 

Hulk Up
Upon taking any damage, even as little as 1 point, physically or to anyability, such as from a poison or toxin, the recipient's flight or flight andadrenal glands go into overdrive, causing the stored fat to be converted tomuscle. From each source of damage in a round (autofire attacks or double tapsare considered one source), the recipient will gain a +4 bonus to Strength andConstitution plus increased hit points from increased Con, suffer a -2 penaltyto Will and Defense, and gain 20 pound in weight. These bonuses and penaltieslast new Con modifier +2 rounds, after which the user will be exhausted andlose all bonuses, but still retain the penalties until rested. Each time theuser is injured after the initial hulk up, the duration is extended by 1 roundand they gain the same bonuses and penalties ontop of what they already have,although the recipient's Defense can never go below 10. 
For example, if in round 1 the recipient is hit from one source, they gain +4Str and +4 Con, -2 Will and -2 Def and 20 lb. In round 2 the recipient is hitfrom two sources, thus gaining an addition +8 Str, +8 Con, -4 Will, -4 Def and40 lb for a total of +12 Str, +12 Con, -6 Will, -6 Def and 60 lb. 
If the recipient has been 'hulked up' for more than 6 rounds, when the hulk upends, the recipient must make a Will save DC 15 or fall unconscious for 1d6minutes +1 minute for every round past 6 rounds.

Enlarged Form
When the recipient hulks up upon injury, the added muscle mass increases theirsize. The user is considered large when it is advantageous, such as forgrapples, trips and carrying capacity. However, if the recipient hulks up fourtimes, gaining 80 lb in weight, they become large sized, and would beconsidered huge sized for grapples and trips, etc. If the recipient hulks up afurther 8 times, for a total of 12 times, they become huge sized, andconsidered gargantuan.

Reduced Healing
The recipient heals half as much as normal when resting, healing only halftheir level in hit points for a night of rest. Abilities, chemicals or devicesthat heal hit points or grant fast healing, heal half as much with half theduration.

Enormous Appetite
The recipient needs to eat twice as much as normal to fill the fat stores touse their hulk up ability. After using their hulk up ability, they need to eata day's worth of food as it uses up a huge amount of energy. The recipient alsosuffers from starvation in half the time as a normal person would. So if anormal person would start to starve in 3 days, the recipient will start tostarve in 1.5 days.

Enhanced Power Attack
Whenever the recipient uses the Power Attack feat, they gain double the bonusto damage. Still can not subtract more than the recipient's base attackbonus.

Special Attacks
All of the special attacks the recipient receives from this template are onlyavailable after the recipient hulks up.

Slam
The recipient gains a slam attack based on their enlarged form size: Large 1d8,Huge 2d6, Gargantuan 2d8, Colossal 4d6.

Thunder Clap
After the recipient hulks up, they may make a thunder clap by slapping theirhands together using their incredible strength to release a concussive force ofair. The concussive force is released in a (number of hulk ups) x 5 feet radiusthat deals 4d6 points of concussive nonlethal damage. Also, objects must makean opposed Str check or be thrown back (number of hulk ups) x 5 feet, takingany damage if they strike anything (1d6 per 10 feet travelled), and knockedprone. A successful save means the target is only pushed back half the range,but not knocked prone.


HulkBracer
Paragon Corp designed a bracer that fits around the recipient of the Hulkenhancement, with expanding clasps so that it remains on the recipient's armeven as they increase in size. A series of buttons on the side activate any ofits features. The first button activates a sharp needle that is designed topuncture the skin, causing a bit more damage than a normal syringe would,dealing 1 point of damage. This is used to trigger recipient's hulk up ability.The other buttons activate one of the three injectors for injecting chemicalsinto the user's bloodstream. Each injector can hold 2 doses of the samechemical, but all three injectors can be the same or all different chemicals.Hulk bracers usually come equipped with prolong (Future Tech pg 16), biocort(d20 Future pg 74) or rejuve (Future Tech pg 16) although both of these arevery similar, and only bring the recipient's healing back to normal levels fora short period, and prolong (Future Tech pg 16). Other chemicals can be substitutedor used. Many users will use two hulk bracers and load the second one withantitoxins and antibiotics and other chemicals such as energize, withstand orplastiflesh if available.
Weight: 2 lb
PDC: 21



Acid Juicer BioAugmentation
Paragon Corp created the acid juicer bio augmentation in an attempt to createsomething similar to the comic book 'speedsters'. Although they did get some ofthe results they were aiming for, they ended up getting a few unexpected sideeffects, and as such it is not a popular, although useful, augmentation. Thisbio augmentation jacks the recipient's metabolism and reaction time tosuperhuman levels. Muscles and joints are modified to deliver incredibleamounts of power on demand, albeit mostly for movement; in particular thepelvic joints are modified for smooth, painless, and superhuman operation atlevels that would tear unmodified beings apart. The blood chemistry isradically altered to where it no longer matches anything like the recipient'soriginal blood chemistry, turning it into an extremely acidic and toxicmix.
The benefits of this augmentation include mindboggling running speed, enhancedreflexes, increased healing abilities, carbon fiber laced bones, and enhancedimmune system to fight off most diseases and pathogens, and surprisingly abuilt in chemical weapon. The recipient is virtually immune to things likearthritis, gout, and other maladies or conditions that affect the jointsnegatively.
The main drawback to the bio augmentation is the recipient's blood is nowpoisonous to others of their own species, and they can not accept blood fromdonors, requiring specially synthesized blood for transfusions or organs.Another disadvantage is the blood is also acidic, making treating injuries canbe hazardous to others attempting to affect aid, and normal medicines are toxicto the recipient. The recipient is also rendered sterile, their skin tends tohave a leathery, weather-beaten look, and thick calluses on their feet, andrequire at least double the normal amount of food.


Acid Juicer Template
The recipientretains all their abilities and gain the following abilities.
Size:Medium
Hit Points: +5 HP
Speed: +30 ft
Special Attacks: acidic spit, charge
Special Qualities: acidic blood, enhanced speed, enhanced reflexes, fasthealing 2, enhanced lungs, enhanced immune system, acid resistance 5, increasedmetabolism
Abilities: -2 Str, +4 Dex, -1 Cha
ECL: +3
PDC: 39
Requires 10 Fortsaves DC 29

Acidic Blood: The blood of the acid juicer is highly acidic and toxic. Anytimethe recipient takes damage from any source except fire based or energy attacks,the acidic blood splashes in a 5 foot radius around the recipient, Reflex Save(DC 13 + Con modifier) to avoid, dealing 1d4 points of acid damage for 2rounds.

Acid Resistance: Due to the acidic blood chemistry, the recipient's skinbecomes highly resistant to acid, gaining acid resistance 5.

Acidic Spit: The recipient's spit is mildly acidic. The recipient can spit upto 20 ft away, as a ranged touch attack at the target's face, causing burningirritation and temporary blindness. Victim makes a Fort save (DC 14 + Conmodifier), or be blinded and nauseated for 1d4+1 rounds. A successful save onlystuns the target for 1 round.

Charge: Any time the recipient charges, they move at three times instead ofdouble normal speed, gain a +4 to attack instead of the normal +2, but suffer-3 to Defense instead of the normal -2. If the recipient makes a melee attackat the end of the charge, they gain +1 damage for every 10 feet they travel.Alternatively, the recipient can charge past several opponents up to themaximum distance their tripled speed for a charge allows, making an attack rollagainst each opponent the recipient passes in a straight line at -5, withoutthe attack bonus from charging, however taking a further -2 to Defense for atotal of -5 to Defense.

Enhanced Immune System: The recipient's immune system is increased, granting +2bonus to Fort saves against poisons, diseases and toxins.

Enhanced Reflexes: The neural connections in the brain and tendons are allenhanced for faster reaction time. The recipient gains +2 to Initiative and +4to Reflex. As long as the recipient has moved at least 10 feet in a round, theygain a +1 Dodge bonus, which stacks with any other form of Dodge bonus. If therecipient takes the fighting defensively action, they gain a +3 Dodge bonus toDefense. So if the recipient moves 15 feet and fights defensively, they gain atotal +4 Dodge bonus to Defense. The recipient also gains one extra attack ofopportunity per round, even if they don't have the Combat Reflexesfeat.

Enhanced Speed: The recipient's movement increases by 30 feet per round, andwhen running, moves at six times normal, instead of normal four. If therecipient is wearing heavy armour, they move at five times their speed insteadof normal three. If the recipient makes a long jump, gains a +3 competencebonus on their check.

Enhanced Lungs: The recipient's lungs are modified for extracting, and holdinglarge amounts of air, and more efficient oxygen processing in the blood. Therecipient gains a +4 to the following saves: hourly swim checks to avoidbecoming fatigued, Constitution checks to continue running, Constitution checksto hold breath, Fortitude saves to resist suffocation or drowning. Can holdbreath for 10 minutes before requiring to make a save. The benefits from theEndurance feat stack with these bonuses. The recipient also gains a +4 bonus toFort saves against airborne toxins, poisons and diseases due to the enhancedfiltering and greater efficiency of the lungs.

Fast Healing: As long as the recipient has positive hit points, he can heal 2points of damage per round, except damage from fire based attacks, such asfire, lasers or plasma weapons. A Treat Injury check and a first aid kit,minimum is required to treat the burns before they can behealed.

Increased Metabolism: The recipient's metabolism is enhanced greatly to providethe energy required for the great speeds the recipient can move, requiring therecipient to eat double their normal daily amount of food, and any time theyrun or charge more than three times, the recipient will need to eat anotherfull day's worth of food.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 11, 2016)

Magnetic FieldDetector
A fedora with a visor field that drops down over the eyes and targets intensemagnetic fields using heads up display technology. Used primarily to detect formini railguns, fusion and plasma weapons and high energy weapons. Will notdetect the lower energy hand weapons such as lasers or taser-like weapons, orchemical explosive weapons. Triggering devices on bombs and high energy laserscopes can also be detect the presence of cybernetics.
Comes also as a crusher, baseball cap, motorcycle helmet, mirror shades, policeriot gear and can be adapted to other headgear at a minor additionalcost.
Benefit: Provides a +4 to Search and Spot checks to locate devices with strongmagnetic fields, such as high energy generators, weapons (fusion, plasma,magnetic accelerator type weapons, but not lasers or electrical based weaponsunless they use strong magnetic fields in their firing process) and high energydevices. Things like triggering devices for mines or bombs only gain a +1 bonusas they are more passive, use less energy and usually designed to not bedetected.
PDC: 14
Restriction: Res (+2)




Cherry Bomb (ToonBomb)
This is one of Paragon Corp's most mundane products, a small, but potentexplosive. This explosive device, functions like a grenade, shaped like smalldark iron ball with a fuse-like piece sticking out the top, about half the sizeof a regular grenade. Although the area it affects isn't much more than aregular explosive grenade, the power in its small size may surprise somepeople. When the pin is pulled and the release is let go, the small fuse-likestring that sticks out the top sparks a bit at the end and works its way down,like an actual lit fuse would, however this is just pure show. Some opponentsmay think if they can cut the fuse before it reaches the grenade it mightprevent the detonation, but it actually doesn't, only delaying it by a round.The grenade actually explodes on a delay fuse of about 12 seconds (the roundafter the pin and release are pulled).

Cherry Bomb (PL6-7)
Damage: 5d6
Critical: -
Damage Type: Fire
Burst Radius: 20 ft
Reflex DC: 15
Range Increment: 15 ft
Size: Tiny
Weight: 0.8 lbs
Purchase DC: 28 for box of 5
Notes: Delayed detonation, exploding round after triggered. Cutting the fakefuse before detonation only delays the grenade's detonation by 1 round. Looksjust like an old style grenade or explosive from old cartoons, requiresKnowledge: Weapons or Technology DC 15 to recognize it's a modern explosive.




Momentum Generator(PL 7/8)

With the success ofits Juggernaut suit, Paragon Corp wanted to capitalize on the technology, butmake it smaller and easier to conceal. Although not as powerful as the fieldgenerator installed in the Juggernaut, the Momentum Generator enhances melee andthe user's movement. The momentum generator is a fitted into a harness whichstraps over the shoulders and around the waist, with cables and clips thatconnect to the wearer's upper arms and legs. The straps on the shoulders andthe belt have connectors for easily connecting holsters or ammunition pouchesand bandoleer. 
Once activated, aslong as the user moves, they wearer will have their speed improved by 10 feet,melee attacks with one handed or unarmed strikes gain +1 damage per 10 feetmoved. Unarmed strikes can deal lethal damage with no penalties.
The momentum generator can only operate for 1d6+2 rounds then requires a 5minute recharge. 
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 25 (Res +2)




Fist of theColossus
A limited production item, the Fist of the Colossus combines defense withoffense in the form of an advanced gauntlet. The fist looks like a heavy,highly articulated gauntlet that covers the whole forearm up to the elbow.Using advanced field generators and nanites, the fist of the colossus providesa number of defensive features, including a high resistance to fire, extremecold, some damage, and heals some wounds. The fist can be used to make powerfulunarmed strikes, with the aid of a small gravity generator to increase theforce of the strikes for a limited time.

Fist of the Colossus (Simple Weapons Proficiency PL7/8)
Damage: 1d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Bludgeon
Size: Small
Weight: 5 lb
Purchase DC: 30 (Res +2)
Notes: Wearer is considered armed, gains fire and cold Resistance 5 as long asworn. Any slashing or piercing damage the wearer suffers is healed by 1d4 eachround up to a maximum of 20 points of damage. Only damage from slashing andpiercing weapons can be healed. Up to 5 times per day, the user can activatethe gravity generator for a more powerful attack, as a free action before theattack is made. This attack deals 2d6+2 damage, plus the user's Strength bonus,and can be used with Power Attack feat. Also the target must make a Fortitudesave DC 5 + damage dealt or be pinned for 1d4+1 rounds. A pinned target is heldimmobile, but not helpless, suffers a -4 to Defense against melee attacks andloses Dex modifier to Defense.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 11, 2016)

As other companies explored laser and rail gun technologies as the new weapons of choice, others went the way of plasma weaponry. With Colt's relative sucess with the Rhino, Remington also decided to pursue plasma technology but in a slightly different direction. Instead of building an energy rifle to generate plasma and then fire it, they first had their ammunition division create plasma grenades and from there devise a round to be used in a weapon. From there the weapon devision built a weapon to fire the rounds.
These new rounds are fired using the kinetic energy from a hammer, just like the old center pin fired ballistic rounds that have been in use for the past century or so. This allows for far less training required for those switching to the new plasma cartridge. Unfortunately, the plasma cartridges are larger than most ballistic ammunition, but does come in various sizes for different calibers and power levels.
Plasma Cartridges
RP-01 Light Cartridge: 3d6 fire damage (or whatever type of damage for your campaign), box of 30 rds has PDC of 13. The rounds are about 0.75" in diameter, two inches in length.
RP-02 Stardard Cartridge: 3d8 fire damage, box of 30 has PDC of 14. The rounds are 0.85" in diameter, two inches in length.
RP-03 Medium Cartridge: 5d6 fire damage, box of 20 has a PDC of 16. The rounds are 1.25" in diameter, 2.5 inches in length.
RP-04 Heavy Cartridge: 4d10 fire damage, ignores 5 points of DR/Hardness, box of 20 has PDC of 17. Rounds are 1.75" in diameter, three inches in length.
New Remmington Plasma Cartridges
RP-05 Super Heavy Cartridge: 5d10 fire damage (or whatever type of damage for your campaign), box of 15 rds has PDC of 18. The rounds are about 2" in diameter, 3.5 inches in length.
RP-05A Armour Piercing Super Heavy Cartridge: 3d8 fire damage, box of 15 has PDC of 19. The rounds are 2" in diameter, 3.5 inches in length. Ignores 15 points of DR/Hardness, 5 ft blast radius, Reflex DC 15 for half for any characters caught in the blast radius.
RP-05H High Explosive Super Heavy Cartridge: 3d10 fire damage, box of 15 has a PDC of 19. The rounds are 2" in diameter, 3.5 inches in length. Have a blast radius of 30 ft, Reflex DC 18 for half.
RP-05DP Dual Purpose (Basically a HEAP) Super Heavy Cartridge: 4d10 fire damage, ignores 8 points of DR/Hardness, blast radius of 15 ft, Reflex DC 16 for half. Box of 15 has PDC of 20. Rounds are 2" in diameter, 3.5 inches in length.
New Ammo
RP-03A Armour Piercing Medium Cartridge: 3d6 fire damage ignores 6 points of DR/Hardness, box of 20 has PDC of 18. The rounds are 1.25" in diameter, 2.5 inches in length.



ModelXP1000
The XP1000is Remington's first weapon to use the new self contained plasma rounds. Sinceeach round contains the energy to create the plasma itself, the XP1000 usesvery reliable designs for the action, although the materials used in thehammer, chamber and barrel are all highly heat resistant and designed towithstand the stress of firing a plasma round.
It lookslike a much thicker version of the old Model 870 pump action shotgun, only withno cartridge ejection port as the whole cartridge is consumed as the round isfired, using the pump action to load the next round into the chamber. TheXP1000 normally uses the RP-02 cartridges, but can also use the RP-01cartridges, doing so only lowers the damage.
ModelXP1000 (PL6)
Damage:3d8 for RP-02 or 3d6 for RP-01
Critical:20
DamageType: Fire (or whatever type your campaign has plasma weapons as)
RangeIncrement: 55 ft, 60 ft for RP-01 Light Cartridge
Rate ofFire: Semi
Size:Large 
Weight:11.5 lbs
Ammo: 7int
PurchaseDC21 +3 Military




SuperSpartan 3100X
The SuperSpartan is a plasma cartridge upgrade to the Spartan 310. Using 29.5"length barrels that are hexagonal in shape, a total diameter of just over twoinches, the Super Spartan makes the original Spartan look like a BB gun. Usingthe same break action, only upgraded with newer materials, the Super Spartan issimple to use and maintain, although slow to reload, still makes it anexcellent weapon to use in tight quarters, especially against armoured foes.
SuperSpartan 3100X (PL6)
Damage:4d10 fire damage, ignores 5 points of DR/Hardness RP-04
Critical:20
DamageType: Fire (or whatever type your campaign has plasma weapons as)
RangeIncrement: 50 ft
Rate ofFire: Semi
Size:Large 
Weight:17.5 lbs
Ammo: 2int
PurchaseDC23 +2 Restricted
Special:Requires a minimum strength of 16 to use properly, or suffers a -3 to attackrolls, takes a full round plus a move action to reload a Super Spartan unless aspeed loader is used, then only a full action is used.




Model 9100
The 9100isn't very remarkable in looks except for it's angular design, using a bullpuparrangement, it's the first design to use a magazine instead of an internaltube or break action. The 9100 also has two universal mounts, one under thebarrel to allow for alternate weapons, which with the sturdier design allowsfor heavier weapons to be used (must have sufficient strength to wield bothweapons if a large alternate weapon is used). A universal mount is atop thebarrel for different scopes to be used. The 9100 uses the Standard cartridge,although medium ones can be used.
Model 9100(PL6)
Damage: 5d6for RP-03 or 3d8 for RP-02
Critical:20
DamageType: Fire (or whatever type your campaign has plasma weapons as)
RangeIncrement: 75 ft
Rate ofFire: Semi, Auto
Size:Large 
Weight:14.5 lbs
Ammo: 25box or 30 for RP-02. A 50 rd drum (60 for RP-02s) is available.
PurchaseDC23 +3 Military


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 11, 2016)

Model 1001A Plaszooka
The Model 1001A is Remmington's update to the age old classic bazooka. Fairly simple in construction, a tube that is placed over the shoulder with a pistol grip where the trigger is and a fairly simple sight with a 30x scope built in. A box magazine is fed into the back of the tube from the top. The 1001A is ambidexterous, with the sight/scope able to twist around to the other side for left or right handed use, and the shoulder rest is adjustable for a more comfortable position.
Model 1001A (PL6 Heavy Weapon)
Damage: 5d10 for RP-05, RP-05A, -05H and -05DP rounds can be used, adjust damage accordingly.
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire (or whatever type your campaign has plasma weapons as)
Range Increment: 120 ft.
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large 
Weight: 14.5 lbs
Ammo: 5 box
Purchase: PDC23 +3 Military

Model 7500

The 7500is Remmington's entry into heavier weapons. About the size of the old M2 50 calmachine gun, only with a larger diameter barrel, more angular design. The basic7500 uses the RP-03 in disintegrating link belts and comes with a tripod.Usually used in two or three man teams, and used in a similar manner as the oldM2, including mounting on vehicles.

Model 7500(PL6 Heavy Weapon)
Damage:5d6 for RP-03 or 3d6, ignore 6 points of DR/hardness for RP-03A
Critical:20
DamageType: Fire (or whatever type your campaign has plasma weapons as)
RangeIncrement: 95 ft
Rate ofFire: Semi, Auto
Size:Huge 
Weight: 58lbs
Ammo: 50round disintegrating link belts.
PurchaseDC25 +3 Military

Model7500M
The 7500Mis identical to the 7500 except that it is designed to be mounted to theunderside of arms of small mechs (large sized mechs) with a slightly longerbarrel, holds four belts worth of ammunition. Each mount dedicated to ammoholds five additional belts.
EquipmentSlots: 1
Activation:Attack action
RangeIncrement: 105 ft
Target:Autofire
Duration:Instantaneous
SavingThrow: None
PurchaceDC: 26
Restriction:Military (+3)

Model7500ML
The 7500MLis identical to the 7500M except it was designed for use on larger mechs. Itcan either have a fixed external mounting, which allows for larger ammocapacity than the 7500M or a retractable internal mounting the same size ammocapacity as the 7500M. The external mounting holds 7 belts of 50 rounds ofRP-03 while the internal mounting holds only four.
EquipmentSlots: 1
Activation:Attack action
RangeIncrement: 105 ft
Target:Autofire
Duration:Instantaneous
SavingThrow: None
PurchaceDC: 26 external (27 internal)
Restriction:Military (+3)

The 7500MLcan be mounted on a fully articulated turret mounting, with linking to a combattargeting computer. With a powerful enough computer, the 7500ML could be usedas a defensive weapon to automatically target and attack targets other thanthose the pilot targets, which can prevent others from flanking the mech. Theturret mounting increases the cost to PDC 28 Mil (+3). 



RemmingtonD1000 Hammer

Remmingtonreleased the D1000 Hammer in an attempt to combine both more conventionalballistic weapons with their new plasma rounds. Taking advantage of the newcharge rounds (electrochemical propellants) for the main rifle in a bullpupconfiguration with an intregrated underbarrel plasma cartridge weapon using apump action similar to under barrel shotguns using the RP-02 standardcartridges. Comes with an intregrated x10 scope with nightvision and thermalvision modes.

Model D1000(PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage:2d10 charge rifle, 3d8 for RP-02 Standard Cartridge
Critical:20
DamageType: Ballistic for charge rifle, Fire (or whatever type your campaign hasplasma weapons as) for plasma weapon
RangeIncrement: 160 ft charge rifle, 55 ft for plasma cartridge
Rate ofFire: Semi, Auto for charge rifle, semi for plasma cartridge
Size:Large 
Weight:16.5 lbs
Ammo: 60box for charge rifle, 5 internal for plasma cartridge
Purchase:25 (+3 Mil)
AlternateWeapon: Underbarrel Plasma Cartridge
Intregated x10 scope with night and thermal modes. 





Model 510

The 510 isRemmington's first plasma cartridge pistol, using a semi automatic action.Since plasma cartridge rounds are much bigger than most ballistic rounds, theammo clip is in front of the trigger, similar to the old Mauser C96. The 510uses the light cartridges, to allow the most amount of rounds, coming in astraight 7 round or banana 14 round clips. The 510 has a more curved sleekdesign over Remmington's more angular designs thus far seen that feature theplasma cartridges.

Model 510(PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage:3d6 RP-01
Critical:20
DamageType: Fire
RangeIncrement: 45 ft
Rate OfFire: Semi
Magazine:7 box or 14 box
Size:Medium
Weight: 4lbs
PurchaseDC: 17
Restriction:Lic (+1)


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 11, 2016)

Model 2020

The 2020 isa revolver style plasma cartridge pistol released by Remmington. Styling afterthe larger magnum sized revolvers, made to look intimidating. 2020's usuallycome in a nice silver-like polish or a brushed metal finished to give them abit of a old west feel. The cylinder can be removed entirely and quicklyreplaced with another one to speed up reloads. This feature also allows theuser to switch between the RP-03 Medium or RP-2 Standard cartridges merely byswitching cylinders. The user can reload a cylinder that is still in the weaponlike a normal revolver, but does take longer unless one uses a speed loader.

Model 2020(PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 5d6RP-03 or 3d8 RP-02
Critical:20
DamageType: Fire
RangeIncrement: 40 ft
Rate OfFire: Semi
Magazine: 4cylinder RP-03 or 5 cylinder RP-02
Size:Medium
Weight: 3.5lbs
PurchaseDC: 18
Restriction:Lic (+1)
Note:Reloading is a cylinder is a full round action, unless using a speed loader,then it is a standard action. Switching cylinders is a standard action, unlessuser has Quick Draw feat, then a move-equivalent action. Can not use RP-02cartridges in a RP-03 cylinder, must use proper cylinder for cartridge.




RollingThunder

The RollingThunder is considered a heavier weapon, on par with an automatic grenadelauncher in fire power, but not as flexible. It looks like a large rifle styleautomatic grenade launcher, including ammo drum hung underneath. RP-04cartridges are standard, although later models, the A2, has been modified sothat modified drum can be loaded that is filled with mini grenades. The A2model has a selector near the safety to switch between grenade and plasmacartridge. The two can not be mixed in the same drum.
RollingThunder (PL6 Heavy Weapon/Grenade Launcher A2 variant)
Damage:4d10, ignore 5 points dr/hardness
Critical:20
DamageType: Fire
RangeIncrement: 75 ft
Rate OfFire: Semi
Magazine:50 drum
Size: Large
Weight:10.5 lbs
PurchaseDC: 21
Restriction:Mil (+3)

The A2variant is identical except it can fire mini grenades from a 45 round drum andrequires Weapon Proficiency (grenade launcher), or Weapon Proficiency (Heavy).Any type of mini grenade can be used




RemingtonModel 2018

The model2018 was produced by Remington to coincide with the invention of the 16 gaugerounds. The new 16 gauge rounds are smaller than 12 gauge, but have the powerof 12 gauge. Remington has also made variant rounds similar to any available in12 gauge available for the 16. This has led many people to switch to the newerweapon and still have all the variant ammunition they had in the old 12 gaugerange. Two versions of the 2018 are available, the civilian pump action, and asemi automatic version that is clip or drum fed.

Model 2018(Late PL5/Early PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage:2d8
Critical:20
DamageType: Ballistic
RangeIncrement: 35 ft
Rate OfFire: Semi
Magazine:7 internal
Size:Large
Weight: 10lbs
PurchaseDC: 16
Restriction:Lic (+1)
Note: Canuse any variant 12 gauge ammunition available in the 16 gauge format. 16 gaugerounds cost PDC for a box of 10 
The semiautomatic version, Model 2018S, has rate of fire of semi/automatic, a magazineof 16 box, or 32 drum, PDC 17 Res (+2) and has two rails, one under the barreland one on the side.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 11, 2016)

Vintage Arms is acompany run by a small group of alien engineers that were fascinated by thesheer variety of arms that humans have created over the years, and how somehumans will favour old designs while newer ones make a far more obvious choice.Deciding to see if they can make a profit from this fascination amongst humansand other races looking for something a little different.
They have been searching through Earth's history and ancient designs lookingfor ones that have a long history of popularity and reliability and even atsome eccentric designs that might catch their fancy.
In their search, they not only uncovered weapons, but also vehicles andaircraft that have caught their fancy and are beginning work on updating thedesigns with newer equipment.


VA1911RP
The VA1911RP is a rail gun pistol modelled after the Colt 1911. Using Grongahrailgun technology, allows the weapon to remain small without having to have apower pack to power the magnetic accelerator. Using the naturally magneticminerals of the Grongah homeworld, the weapon doesn't require as much power todirect the magnetic field down the barrel. The weapon comes with 5 emptymagazines which have built in power cells that contain enough power to fire allthe rounds in the magazine. These magazines come with a power dock forrecharging after they are refilled.
The VA1911RP has decent range for a pistol, and a larger magazine than theoriginal, and commands respectable damage, although its only about the same asthe average Grongah rail pistol, using a very reliable firing mechanism. Eventhough the hammer serves no real purpose in the design, it can still be pulledback, which also disengages the safety. If slowly decocked, it the safety willengage automatically. The slide also moves, even though there is no casings tobe ejected. This is more just for show, but also allows any special ammunitionthat might be loaded that jams to be ejected quickly by pulling back on theslide, popping the round out.

VA1911RP (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d12
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: s
Size: med
Weight: 4 lb
Ammo: 15 box
Purchase DC: 18 Lic (+1)
Notes: Looks exactly like a Colt 1911, except for the small digital displaywhich is cleverly disguised, which displays the ammo count and a red light forsafety on while it's being gripped, and a green light when safety off. Has arail under the barrel for mounting laser sight, flashlight or other accessory.Has a digital ammo counter.


VA1911LP
This is a laser pistol version of the VA1911RP. Visually there isn't muchdifference between the two weapons on the outside, nor with the original. Theonly way to tell the difference is the engraving of Vintage Arms 1911LP on theside. The digital display, also disguised like the RP model, instead has apower level bar set in increments of 10 and only changes to digits once itreaches 5 rounds. The slide moves back just for visual effects, and the hammer,when pulled back, the weapon emits an ominous hum, like a power build up sound,but does nothing else. Vintage Arms has also added a small noise maker to theweapon that when it fires, it makes the sound like a real Colt 1911 beingfired. This option can be turned off at the push of a recessed button near thesafety.

VA1911LP (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: s
Size: med
Weight: 3 lb
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 17
Notes: Looks almost exactly like a Colt 1911 except for small digital displaywith ammo counter. Has a rail under the barrel for accessories. When held to aperson's head in an intimidating manner and the hammer cocked, the ominous humadds a +1 bonus to Intimidate checks.



VAM29PP
The M29PP is a remake of the old Smith and Wesson M29 .44 magnum, upgraded withplasma technology. The cylinder is actually a modified power pack, whichVintage Arms sells 5 with the weapon. As the weapon is fired, the cylinderrotates, just like it would in a real revolver, but doesn't actually serve anyother purpose. Since the power pack is smaller than those in most weapons, theammo capacity is reduced, but still greater than what a ballistic revolverwould be. To reload the weapon, it breaks open just like the original M29would, and the spent power pack pops out and a new one slid into place, thensnap shut. The hammer just rotates the cylinder and disengages the safety. Asmall digital display shows a power level bar set in increments of 5, and whengets to 5 shots switches to numbers to count down the remainingshots.

VA M29PP (PL6/7 Personal Firearm Proficiency)
Damage: 2d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: s
Size: med
Weight: 3 lb
Ammo: 25 box (shaped like a cylinder for a revolver)
Purchase DC: 17 Lic (+1)
Notes: Looks like a SW M29, has a rail under the barrel for accessories anddigital ammo display. 




VA ThompsonM1RG
Searching through Earth's history, Vintage Arms discovered many references tothe Thompson, or "Tommy Gun" as it is commonly known, caught thedesigners eyes. Keeping in with the love of a fully automatic weapon that firesprojectiles, the M1RG version is a rail submachine gun, which can use either a30 round box or a 120 round drum. Several test users claim that using theThompson on full auto was quite as good as some carnal pleasures of the flesh.Security was necessary to pry a Thompson from one tester who refused to returnit for tests.

VA Thompson M1RG (PL 6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d12
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 70 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Medium
Weight: 10 lb
Ammo: 30 box or 120 drum
Purchase DC: 18 Lic (+1)
Notes: Looks almost identical to the old Thompson submachine gun, a smalldigital ammo counter is on the left side, automatically detects if a 30 roundbox or 120 round drum is attached, which adds 5 lb.




VAM1Garand
While researching many of Earth's famous wars, Vintage Arms discovered the M1Garand rifle used by the United States, praised for reliability, the innovativedesign of the clip and being one of the earliest semi-automatic rifles issued toinfantry of any army at the time. VA has created two versions with a variantfor each, a laser based and railgun version, both also featuring a snipervariant each. The railgun version do have a lower ammunition capacity than thelaser versions, but many who choose the railgun version like the fact that evenwith a limited capacity, the ability to use variant ammunition types balancesthis shortfall.

The VAM1RG is the railgun model, well balanced mastercrafted and has excellentrange, if a low ammunition capacity.
VAM1RG Garand (PL 6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d12
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 110 ft
Rate of Fire: s
Size: large
Weight: 10.5 lbs.
Ammo: 10 box
Purchase DC: 20 Lic (+1)
Notes: Looks virtually identical to historical records of the M1 Garand,although a small digital ammo counter near the receiver. The M1RG is amastercrafted weapon, granting a +1 to attack rolls.

Sniper Variant
The VAM1RG-S sniper variant comes with mounts for scopes, coming standard withelectro-optical scope, and a select fire mode to switch it to sniper mode. Thebarrel is slightly longer, and comes with an integrated bipod. When the fireselect is switched to sniper, the rate of fire changes to single, range isincreased to 150 feet without the use of a scope. The VAM1RG-S is consideredmastercrafted, granting a +1 to attack rolls, increase PDC to 21 Res(+2).

The VAM1LR is the laser model of the Garand, although not much different exceptfor visually from other laser weapons, it is well crafted andaccurate.
VAM1LR (PL 6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: s
Size: large
Weight: 8.7 lbs.
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 20 Lic (+1)
Notes: Looks identical to the VAM1RG except the wood stock has red colouring toit, while the RG model has a normal wood colouring. There is a small digitalammo counter near the receiver. The M1LR is considered mastercrafted, grantinga +1 to attack rolls.

Sniper Variant
The VAM1LR-S sniper variant comes with mounts for scopes, coming standard withan electro-optical scope, select fire for sniper mode, and slightly longerbarrel. When the fire select is switched to sniper mode, the rate of firechanges to single, range is increased to 120 feet without the use of the scope.The VAM1LR-S is considered mastercrafted, granting a +1 to attack rolls, andincrease PDC to 21 Lic (+1).



VA1895R
As Vintage Arms looks farther into the past for inspiration, they came acrossthe lever action rifles, such as the Winchester 1895, and many others producedby Winchester during the late 1800s. Modeled after the Model 1895, the VA1895Ris a rail gun, with the magazine fit into the stock, instead of using a tubularmagazine as the original did. The lever, instead of being used to chamber thenext round as the VA1895R has full automatic capabilities, triggers a series ofextra capacitors and rails to give the next round a great boost in speed andpower, but alters the rate of fire to single shot. This requires the use of anintegrated power pack that requires recharging after 25 uses. The weapon comeswith a universal power connector to allow for quick and easy recharging, takingabout 30 minutes to recharge.

VA1895R (PL6/7 Personal Firearms
Damage: 3d12
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 9.5 lb
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 24 (Res +2)
Notes: When the lever action is used (a free action), the weapon's rate of firechanges to single for one full round, and enhances the range to 150 ft anddeals an additional +3 points of damage for a total of 3d12+3.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 11, 2016)

HI LasersLate PL7/Early PL8

HighIntensity Lasers are an advancement in laser technology. Using higherwavelengths, these more powerful lasers deal more damage, have slightly greaterrange, and penetration power. They also require advances in focusing crystalswhich can only be made in microgravities aboard stations in orbit. Featuringdamage comparable to plasma weapons of the same age, but the greater range andarmour penetrating capabilities does make it an attractive alternative toplasma weapons that have dominated the age. 

HI LaserPistol
The firstof the HI laser series of lasers, the HI laser pistol is usually issued toofficers in late PL7 before becoming standard issue in PL8. Slightly bulkierthan lasers of the previous age due to the needed extra heat shroud around thebarrel and focusing chambers, some designers start modeling them after ancienthand weapons of Earth's past.


HI LaserPistol (PL7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage:2d10
Critical:20
DamageType: fire 
RangeIncrement: 50 ft 
Rate ofFire: Semi
Magazine:50 box
Size:Medium
Weight: 4lbs.
Restriction:Restricted (+2).
PDC: 18
Note: Isconsidered to have the armoured piercing gadget. Using RAW ignore 2 points ofDefence, reduce damage rolls by 2. If using armour as DR rules, ignores 2points of DR/Hardness.


HI LaserRifle

This isthe rifle version of the HI laser pistol. Only slightly bulkier than laserrifles of the past due to heat shroud needed.

HI LaserRifle (PL7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage:3d10
Critical:20
DamageType: fire 
RangeIncrement: 90 ft 
Rate ofFire: S, A
Magazine:50 box
Size:Large
Weight: 9lbs.
Restriction:Restricted (+2).
PDC: 20
Note: Isconsidered to have the armoured piercing gadget. Using RAW ignore 2 points ofDefence, reduce damage rolls by 2. If using armour as DR rules, ignores 3points of DR/Hardness.




Tornado 6Sabot Gun PL6
Damage:2d8
Critical:20
DamageType: Ballistic.
RangeIncrement: 80 ft
Rate OfFire: S
Magazine:6 box
Size:Small
Weight:4.4 lbs
PurchaseDC: 25
Restriction:Mil (+3)
Note: Uses15mm sabots, but the slug itself is only 10mm. The sabot has a 40% chance ofbeing recovered and reused if one was to make their own ammunition or get a 10%discount upon returning spent sabots when making your next purpose of 15mmsabot rounds.

TheTornado 6 Sabot Gun uses superconducting technology to power a discarding-sabotslug through a magnetic accelerator that runs the length of the barrel. Afterthe slug clears the muzzle, the sabot falls away, and a scramjet engineignites, propelling the slug to extreme velocities, allowing for excellentrange and damage from a pistol.




Tornado 12PL6
Damage:2d10
Critical:20
DamageType: Ballistic.
RangeIncrement: 180
Rate OfFire: S, A
Magazine:25 box
Size:Medium
Weight:8.8 lbs
PurchaseDC: 27
Restriction:Mil (+3)
Note: Uses15mm sabots, but the slug itself is only 10mm. The sabot has a 40% chance ofbeing recovered and reused if one was to make their own ammunition or get a 10%discount upon returning spent sabots when making your next purpose of 15mmsabot rounds.

TheTornado 12 is essentially a rifle version of the Tornado 6, with greater rangeand also an automatic setting.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 11, 2016)

Micro-assistarmor is much like more traditional mid to heavy weight battle armors. Inaddition to armor plating, however, it contains small servo-motors andelectro-flex joint materials. These are then paired with pressure andelectrical impulse sensors, which allow these ‘artificial muscles’ to respondin automatic assistance to the wearer’s movements. These suits allow for,relatively, cheap power armored soldiers. They enhance the wearer’s speed,strength, and include just as advanced HUDs, targeting and communicationsequipment as non-powered battle armor. This armor is used extensively by elitemilitary infantry units, commando units, and some especially high budgetmercenary units. But armor like this is still out of the reach of ‘rank andfile’ troops for most militaries.
*Micro-Assist Armor Traits:*
AllMicro-Assist power armors, unless otherwise stated, are considered to possess:
AStrength Bonus, which is added to the wearer's strength score.
Heads UpDisplay (HUD), projected on visor or drop-down monocle, with voice activationand attachable keypad. 
Nanobeaconthat tracks the wearer’s position and maps it on the HUD as well as commandcenter computers.
HUDSensor-link with a Motion Sensor.
HUDAmmunition Tracker with primary weapon.
HUDTargeting system with primary weapon.
Environmentallysealed with helmet air filters to prevent gas attacks, optionally can attachoxygen tanks and apply emergency quick-seal for vacuum operation.
+4 to Purchase DC

The above is a set of house rules from someone I can't remember who from the WotC forums. I use these rules a lot in my light power armours.




Exo-suitsare much larger and bulkier than Micro-assist armors. They employ larger, morepowerful servo-motors and sometimes even pneumatic movement assistance systems.Operating within one of these is like a cross between walking about in armorand operating a piece of construction equipment. Though pressure and electricalimpulse sensors still monitor the wearer’s movements to aid them, the suitfeels much more sluggish. This is due to the fact that the wearer’s actualmovements would move the suit practically no where, so the full force of thesuit’s servos must come into play before movement really begins, causing anoticeable lag effect, though with time movements become smooth, if stillsomewhat slow. The size of exo-suits allows heavy weapons to be mounteddirectly on the suit, or held in the suit’s hands, rather than needing to becarried by multiple men, or a vehicle. The suits are also robust enough to takea good pounding before they quit, though once they quit you had better get outquick. Because of these two features, exo-suit troops are commonly employed asspearheads in urban assaults and sieges.
*Exo-Suit Armor Traits:*
AllExo-Suit power armors, unless otherwise stated, are considered to possess thefollowing: 
HitPoints, each time the wearer is hit half of the damage is taken by the suit,half by the wearer.
Hardness,all damage is effected by hardness before it is split between the suit andwearer.
StrengthScore, the exo-suit replaces the wearer's strength score while worn.
InitiativePenalty, because of the suit's need to wait for full servo power to kick in oneach movement, there's a noticeable delay, this causes the wearer of anexo-suit to, regardless of quick thinking or reflexes, react slower than othersaround him.
Heads UpDisplay (HUD), projected on visor or drop-down monocle, with voice activationand attachable keypad. 
Nanobeaconthat tracks the wearer’s position and maps it on the HUD as well as commandcenter computers.
HUDSensor-link with a Motion Sensor.
HUDAmmunition Tracker with primary and mounted weapons.
HUDTargeting system with primary weapon and mounted weapons.
Environmentallysealed with helmet air filters and fifteen minute gas tanks to prevent gasattacks, optionally can attach additional oxygen tanks for extended vacuumoperation.
+4 to Purchase DC

The above were made by the same person as the Micro Assist armours. I use these for my armour creations as well.



Guppy
The guppy is the next generation of deep sea exploration and salvage suit, oratmospheric diving suit. Although still fairly bulky, it is less so thanprevious versions and can tolerate similar or better depths. Because the suitmaintains the pressure of one atmosphere, preventing the need for decompressionand eliminating decompression sickness and nitrogen narcosis. The suit cantolerate depths of up to 4000 feet and has an onboard air supply of 50 hours.The suit also has built with a primitive version of later cybernetic gills,which can allow the user to extend the air supply by 10 more hours, howevermany users complain of the slight charcoal taste of the air when the gills arein use. Also installed is a mini sonar system to help warn against potentialpredators and aids in looking for deep sea wreckage. 
A magnetic anomaly detector is also installed, as are two head mounted and onearm mounted lights. Also mounted is a propulsion unit which aids in the user'smovement and for ascending and descending. It has mountings and hook ups to itsHUD for additional sensors and equipment. Each arm also has mounts for toolssuch as large clamps for grabbing large debris. Comes standard with retractablemetal saw, cutters, an underwater torch for welding and cutting. Standard HUDis suit status displaying integrity, power supply, air supply, compass,communications, MAD and sonar readings, depth, time and also includes a voicerecorder for recording notes. It also includes a blackbox in the event of anaccident. The suit also includes a self sealing mechanism similar to fuel tankson aircraft in the event of shark attack. If the suit suffers significantdamage to seriously compromise its integrity and the user's health, anemergency floatation system engages as well as the propulsion system and thecomputer takes over and forces the suit to ascend as quickly as possible, usingthe sonar and MAD to avoid things like rock outcroppings and other largehazards in the way to the surface. The suit will also increase the internalpressure to help keep water from rushing in and drowning theuser.

Guppy (PL6)
Type: ADS (Technically heavy but can be used with minimal training throughdiving courses)
Hit Points: 20
Hardness: 3
Equipment Bonus: +2
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: Fixed 18
Nonprof Str Bonus: Fixed 18
Max Dex: 0
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 20 ft, swim 40 with propulsion unit
Weight: 615 lb
Purchase DC: 32
Restriction: None
Notes: MAD and sonar provide a +2 bonus to Spot and Search checks for metalobjects, has Piercing resistance 10 (meant to aid against bite attacks fromsharks and other sea predators. This is in addition to the 3 points of hardness),50 hour air supply plus 10 hours using gills for a total of 60 hours, swimspeed 40 ft, back and arm mountings for tools and sensors. Metal saw, cutters,tether cutter, underwater torch/welder, and fixed powered Strength 18. Survivesdepths of up to 4000 feet, emergency computer override programmed to ascend tothe surface if the user/suit suffers more than 10 points of damage. Reducestime for making Swim checks to become fatigued is once every 4 hours instead ofonce every hour.



SeaDog
The Sea Dog is an amphibious armour meant for special forces and other forcesthat specialize in amphibious combat, or perform water landings regularly. Thisarmour is fully sealed and as streamlined as possible while still offeringexcellent protection. It features retractable flippers and fins on the legs andarms to aid in swimming, plus a light propulsion unit is mounted on the backalong with the 5 hour air supply. The armour has neutral buoyancy, so if aperson stops swimming, they'll float where they are, without ascending ordescending. Has emergency floatation device installed as well, whichautomatically engages if the user is unconscious while in the water. Usuallycomes in dark colours and blues to aid in blending in with the water.

Sea Dog (PL6)
Type: Tactical, Amphibious
Equipment Bonus: +5
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -4
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft, swim 30 ft
Weight: 40 lbs
Purchase DC: 27
Restriction: Res (+2)
Notes: Propulsion unit provides swim speed of 30 feet, retractable flippers andfins grant +4 equipment bonus to Swim checks, 5 hour life support, two headmounted lights, HUD and weapons link, military radio, nanobeacon. Reduces timefor making Swim checks to become fatigued is once every 2 hours instead of onceevery hour. Emergency floatation system engages when the user is unconscious,causing the armour to raise to the surface at a rate of 40 ft per round.Maximum depth 300 ft.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Policer mk2*

ThePolicer mk2 is the latest in APCs designed for police forces. Well armoured andarmed, it can deliver a SWAT team or other tactical units quickly to a sceneand also provide fire support and riot control with it's roof mounted turret.The weapon mount carries a multi-weapon system designed specifically for policeand anti-riot purposes, carrying both lethal and non-lethal weaponry.
Requires acrew of 3, one driver, one gunner and a commander/communications officer. Thereis an armoured hatch above the driver and commander/communications officerpositions, plus one behind the weapon turret in case the internal controls aredamaged, the controls for manual use must be unlocked from within the vehiclenear the hatch. A large door ramp lowers in the back for officers to load ordisembark. Tough rugged design with armoured wheels allow for off-road travel,reduce penalties for driving off road by -4 or treat rough terrain as onecategory better. Takes half as much damage as normal from a vehicle ram attack.Comes with one Multiweapon system turret mounted on the roof. Also comesequipped with standard police lights mounted on the roof, siren, tworetractable spot lights, thermal and night vision optics and basic targetingsystems to allow the gunner to see in smoke and night conditions and lasersight targeting (has a range of 100 ft instead of standard 30 ft for the +1bonus), GPS receiver, police scanner and computer system, three weapons forcrew (usually pistols or other small PDW weapons), CB radio, patrol box, 5first aid kits, 26 field rations, 4 fire extinguishers, 12 road flares, 4 toolkits, 12 sets of handcuffs, 2 trauma kits, several blankets, a weapon rack tohold rifles for passengers.
ThePolicer is three squares wide and four squares long, providing full cover toits occupants. If the weapon turret is manually used, the user has one-halfcover.
Policermk2 (PL6)
Crew: 3
Passengers:10
Cargo: L(300 lbs)
Init: -2
Maneuver:-2
Top Speed:85 (8)
Defense: 6
Hardness:11
HitPoints: 52
Size: G
PurchaseDC: 41
Restriction:Res (+2)
Weapons
Multiweaponsystem


 Weapon
 Damage
 Critical
 Damage 
Type
 Range
Increment
 Rate  of 
Fire
 Magazine
 Size
 Weight
 Purchase
DC
 Restriction
 2  Fire-Linked Twin   Thunder machineguns
 3d10
 20
 Ballistic
 100 ft
 A
 Linked  (1000)
 Huge
 1500 lbs
 40
 Res (+2)
 Mini  Grenade   Launcher
 varies
 varies
 varies
 100 ft
 Semi
 Linked  (50)
 -
 -
 -
 -
 Extended  Ranged   Tangler Gun
 Special
 -
 -
 70 ft
 S, A
 Linked  (100)
 -
 -
 -
 -
 2  Fire-Linked   Laser Rifles with Stun Module
 5d18 or  special
 20
 Fire/stun
 100 ft
 S, A
 100 box
 -
 -
 -
 -

 
TheMultiweapon system is a large two triangular sectional barrelled weapon. Each"barrel" actually has three weapon barrels. On the right section, thebottom two barrels are two fire-linked twin thunder machine guns which are beltfed from an internal magazine, while the top barrel is a mini grenade launcheralso belt fed. The left "barrel" has two fire-linked laser rifleswhich can also deal non-lethal damage and stun opponents (switching tonon-lethal stun mode is a free action). When set to stun mode a hit target mustmake a Fort save DC 21 or be stunned for 1d4+2 rounds. Also the weapon dealsnon-lethal damage. If the non-lethal damage equals or exceeds the hit target'sConstitution score, target must make a Fort save DC 18. A successful saveleaves the target dazed for 1 round, while a failed roll knocks the targetunconscious for 1d4+3 rounds. The top barrel is a Tangler Gun with extendedrange fed from a linked belt.
The wholesystem is Huge in size, weighing about 1500 lbs, and is controlled by a gunnerinside the Policer mk2.




TrackerLMV

TheTracker is a new LMV released for the advancing battlefield, aimed to replacethe aging hummer as the main light vehicle available. Fairly well armoured forits size, fast, off road capable and with a universal mounting system forweapons on the roof, make the Tracker a fairly welcome addition andreplacement. The turret can be manned manually through the roof hatch, orremotely controlled from inside the cabin, and readily accepts all commonvehicle weapons found on the old hummers, and light secondary weapons from manyAPCs and any new weaponry coming out. 
Features aV-Shaped hull for offering increased protection from IEDs and landmines, whilethe centrally inflated run-flat tires allow the Tracker to travel at least 30miles at 30 mph even if two tires lose pressure. The vehicle can also take a7.65 mm round straight to its engine oil/coolant/hydraulic systems and continueto drive for at least one mile. The Tak-4 suspension is coil sprung and fullyindependent, and offers 17 inches of travel.
TheTracker also features modern vehicle safety systems such as air bags, tractioncontrol, anti-lock brakes, adjustable pressure tires for various terrain,includes power outlets for charging personal portable electronic devices. Comesstandard with GPS systems and satellite uplink, dash mounted display for minicomputer for mission updates and communication systems. The Track is 3 squareswide, 3 squares long.

Tracker(PL5)
Crew: 1plus 1 gunner
Passengers:up to 4
Cargo:1100
Doors: Twoside, 1 rear, 1 roof hatch
Init: -2
Maneuver:-2
Top Speed:16 (160)
Defense:11
Hardness:10
HitPoints: 39
Size: Huge
PurchaseDC: 37
Restriction:Mil (+3)Accessories: Duraplastic armour, wench with 200 ft rope with 5 tonnecapacity, GPS, Turret remote control (suffer -2 to attack rolls when usingturret remotely), multiband military radio, retractable spotlight, 6 flares, 5days rations, 4 blankets, weapon rack for 4 rifles, 16 ammo clips, 4 pistols,military computer with encryption for communications and data uplink, satelliteuplink, 4 first aid kits, basic toolkit, built in night vision system (90 ft),5 ft periscope, digital binoculars, polarizing/auto tint windows (suffer nopenalties for flash bang grenades), semi amphibious design, universal remotecontrolled turret mounting for infantry portable or light vehicle weapons, suchas .50 cal machine guns, automatic grenade launchers, TOW missile launchers,etc.
Note:Suffers only half penalties for rough terrain due to the adjustable pressuretires and off road capabilities. On a failed save for explosive devices onlysuffers half damage, and on successful save suffers only 1/4 (round down)damage, due to hull shaping. Can ford up to 5 ft deep water, motoring along atabout 8 mph along the surface.




SeagullTransport

The Seagullis a troop transport which also has the added bonus of being able to makeamphibious landings, combined with its VTOL systems allow it to land virtuallyanywhere. The Seagull is surprisingly quick and agile for its size, whichallows it to evade enemy fire as it comes into a landing zone. Unfortunatelyits not very well armed with only a chin turret and a pair a concealed minirocket launchers, and a gun in the passenger section that can be used when thedoor is open, that lowers from the roof. There are four ordinance pods underthe primary wings and on top the lower wings. These can be used to carry extracargo, launch drones, quick deploy small sea craft for troops onboard, orweapon pods like rockets. However with pods added this does reduce theseagull's speed and maneuverability slighly. The seagull can carry about 20troops, or 10 power armour troops or a light vehicle, such as an armoured caror jeep plus a few troops. Some of the unique features of the seagull is therotating engine designs, similar to the turbo prop Osprey, which allow it tofly like a helicopter or like a normal jet, but the engines also featureafterburners and multiple vectoring jets to increase manuverability andstability while hovering. This also allows pilots of seagulls to suddenly movesideways or up  or down slightly with a powerful thrust from thethrusters. The seagull also features a new form of alumisteel armour whichblends in ceramic tiles, giving it a slight advantage over normal alumisteelhulls against laser weapons as they are being introduced. It also reduces theability of laser guided weapons from locking on properly. In an emergency, theentire cockpit section can jettison and act as a lifeboat for the crew, withemergency beacon, 5 days rations, 5 flares, 3 blankets, space for a weapon and3 clips per crew member, 3 first aid kits. The chin gun is designed to bereloaded while in flight, with the equipment to make the switching of drumsquick. One extra drum is usually standard load for a seagull, although whenheavy combat is expected, two or more drums might be carried. This also allowsthe seagull to carry different ammo drums for switching out relatively quicklydepending on mission profile.
The seagullis 61 ft long with a 62 foot wing span (about 12 squares by 12 squars countingwing span), the large rear door opens down as a ramp, and takes only a moveaction to embark to disembark. With the doors open the passengers havethree-quarter cover, except the person manning the gun, which gets only halfcover.
Seagull(Late PL5/Early PL6)
Crew: 3(Pilot, co-pilot/gunner, equipment/loadmaster/rear gunner)
Passengers:20
Cargo: 7tonnes
Init: -1
Maneuver:+2
Top Speed:720 (72), VTOL/hover capable
Defense: 11(10 -4 size +5 equipment)
Hardness:10 (12 vs laser weapons)
Hit Points:45
Size:Gargantuan
PurchaseDC: 31
Restriction: 
Accessories:2 inflatable lifeboats, GPS, laser transceiver, radio transceiver, wench with200 ft rope with 5 tonne capacity at the back door, military units will havemilitary multiband radio, retractable search light, 10 days rations, 10blankets, 10 flares, 5 first aid kits, 1 trauma kit, weapon rack to hold 1rifle, side arm, 4 clips for each weapon, plus small storage unit for othergear above and below each seat (in passenger configuration), heavy weaponstorage/rack for 4 heavy weapons or equipment, 5 emergency parachutes, cargonetting, GAU19/C-EX, 2 mini rocket launchers, tail gun, 4 ordinance racks (1per wing)
Notes: Canhover, VTOL capable, make water landings and take-off.

Weapons
GAU19/C-EX
TheGAU19/C-EX is a caseless, linkless extended barrel version of the older GAU19gatling gun made by General Electrics. It's a three barrelled design to save onweight, and mounted in a turret with 180 degrees coverage mounted in the chinof the seagull. It can be reloaded in flight if extra rounds are carried instorage. The standard ammunition is ZX caseless .50 cal bmg rounds. The barrelsare reinforced for any future development in weapons, such as plasma coated.Seagulls usually carry one extra drum with equipment to reload as a full roundaction.
Damage:4d12+4
Critical:20
DamageType: Ballistic
RangeIncrement: 220 ft
Rate ofFire: A
Size: Huge
Ammo: 1500rd drum
PDC: 26 Mil(+3)
Affects 20x 20 area, Reflex DC 21
Note: Ifusing the variant rule of .50 cal is anti-material weapon, then this weaponwill ignore 2 points of Def from equipment, and ignores 5 points ofHardness/Dr, which does make this a nice devasting weapon for lightly armouredtargets and shred through infantry with far greater ease.

Mini RocketLauncher
Mounted inthe wing roots of the upper wings is a pair of mini rocket launchers. Thesegive the seagull some decent punch while keeping ordinance weight down. Therockets are in a rotating cassette so that different types of rockets can becarried and selected depending on mission profile. Standard load is a mix offragmentation, explosive and HEAT rockets. The launcher has a small magneticlaunch system to give the rockets a boost in launching, granting greater rangethan standard mini rockets have. The cassettes are easily replaceable with acrane through the top of the vehicle. The cassettes can also be ejected in anemergency if the weapon jams or is damaged to prevent the rest of the rocketsfrom exploding inside the craft, or even set to detonate shortly after ejectingas an impromptu air burst bomb.
Damage:Varies by rocket
Critical:Varies by rocket
DamageType: Varies by rocket
RangeIncrement: 275 ft
Rate ofFire: Semi
Size: Huge
Ammo: 10round rotating cassette
PDC: 27 Mil(+3)
Notes:Rotating cassette allows variable ammunition to be loaded and easily selectbetween which round as a free action.

Tail Gun
The tailgun is mounted in a retractable arm and has a defensive shield which helpsprotect the gunner. Can mount any infantry weapon or small crew service weaponsuch as a Twin Thunder, M2 .50 cal heavy machinegun, or other similarly sizedweapons, up to huge size, with a large ammo bay mounted above the weapon. Canonly be used when the rear door is open.
Use anyinfantry or light crew service weapon, with 500 rounds of ammo. Suffers onlyhalf penalties for autofire, burst fire or double tapping due to the gyrostabilizers in the arm.

OrdinanceRacks
These rackscan mount virtually any weapon that can be mounted on the pylons of anyaircraft currently in production. Or they can carry other ordinance packagessuch as enhanced sensor systems such as EWAC, ECCM systems, UAVs and otherdrones, or small Large sized vehicles, such as bikes, personal water craft.Ordinances cause a -1 maneuverability penalty per pair.


Civilianmodels of the Seagull have the weapon systems removed and can carry an extra 2tonnes of cargo, or carry an extra 10 passengers. 
Search andrescue models have enhanced sensors and extra search lights mounted in theplace of the weapons. The wench in the back also has option of a quickattachment for a stretcher, carries fire suppression gear. Two ordinance podscontain large fire suppressor unites, able to cover a 20 x 20 ft area each oneither side of the Seagull. 

SeagullMk2

As newtechnology is made available, upgrades were made to the seagull. Advances inminiaturization, advances in propulsion, weapons and defenses have allowed forthe seagull to keep up. The mk2 is farther upgraded with the ability to operateunder water. This makes it even more attractive to naval search and rescue, ormilitary naval operations, especially in insertion and extraction of specialops teams.

Make thefollowing changes to upgrade the Seagull to mk2 specs
Increasepassenger capacity to 22
Increasecargo capacity to 8.2 tonnes
Increasemaneuverability to +3
Increasespeed to 800 (80)
Increasehardness to 11, 15 vs lasers
IncreaseHP to 51
Doublepayload of all weapons if keeping them, or change GAU19/C-EX to a laserequivalent
ChangeTail gun to laser equivalent with unlimited payload when tied into seagullpower plant.
Fullyamphibious design. The mk2 can completely seal up and operate under water to amaximum depth of 250 ft, move at a speed of 50 (5). 
Gains NBCshielding.
Upgradeother equipment to PL standards.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 11, 2016)

RAPPEL HARNESSES
The vehicle is outfitted with specially designed harnesses to enable the rapid deployment of troops. A vehicle must be stationary or moving slowly in order to deploy troops in
this manner. If the vehicle is moving, rappelling troops incur double the normal speed penalty to their Jump checks.
Purchase DC: 12
Restriction: none




ARMORED PASSENGER COMPARTMENT
The interior of the vehicle is especially well armored to protect valuable cargo or important passengers. The protection afforded is such that passengers have a chance of surviving the destruction of the vehicle. For every five points of damage taken by the vehicle, each unit within takes only one point. If the vehicle is destroyed each passenger takes 2d6 points of damage. A reflex save (DC 12)results in half damage. An armored passenger compartment may not be combined with gun slits.
Purchase DC: 14
Restriction: none




GUN SLITS
Some vehicles are designed to act as mobile fighting platforms for squadrons of infantry. A vehicle fitted with gun slits has its Hardness reduced by 1, but half of all passengers may fire from the inside of the vehicle, gaining the benefits of cover while doing so. Troops firing from a moving vehicle incur a penalty depending on the speed of the vehicle.
Purchase DC: 10
Restriction:military (+3)




STEALTH TECHNOLOGY
A variety of methods have been developed over the ages to make a vehicle harder to detect, from sensor deflecting shapes to reactive camouflage. Sensor deflecting shapes rely on the surface of the vehicle being angled in such a way that sensors such as radar are deflected and register as detecting a much smaller or differently shaped object than they normally would. Sensor deflection only stops the vehicle from being detected by sensors – the vehicle appears as normal visually.
Sensor absorbent material is designed so that sensor beams that strike it are absorbed and not reflected back towards the sensor, preventing it from detecting the vehicle.Sensor absorbent material only stops the vehicle from being detected by sensors– the vehicle appears as normal visually. 
Active sensor cancellation technology uses advanced computer algorithms to detect incoming sensors and then project back a different frequency or sensor reading,canceling out the sensors or giving a different reading altogether. Active sensor cancellation technology may be programmed so that the vehicle appears to a sensor as anything that the operator wishes it to, such as a civilian vehicle or a much larger tank.
Active sensor cancellation has no effect on visual identification.
Reactive camouflage is the pinnacle of stealth technology, using cloaking technology and optical arrays to make the vehicle appear as something different – or disappear
altogether. Reactive camouflage works against both sensor and visual detection.
A vehicle equipped with stealth technology increases the DC to detect the vehicle by the amount listed below.
Purchase DC: see table
Restriction:military (+3)

 Stealth Technology Spot DC Sensor DC PL Purchase DC Sensor Deflecting  Shape - +4 5 20 Sensor Absorbent  Material - +6 6 24 Active Sensor  Cancellation - +10 7 28 Reactive  Camouflage +10 +8 8 32

Tires,Special
These are puncture-resistant, run-flat tires, which perform quite well even if deflated. 
They have hardness 3 and 5 hit points. As run-flat tires, they don't lose much functionality when deflated; a vehicle with half or more flat tires will still be able to move at highway speed and a vehicle with all flat tires will still be able to move at street speed. Also each flat tire only imposes a -1 penalty to Drive checks. All tires must be special tires to receive these benefits.
PDC: 12
Restriction: None



Adding armour to civilian vehicles.
Homemade & semi professional. 
This is armour that someone with a welder or someone with access to a crew at a machine shop. Usually sheet metal, or other metal is welded to the inside, in panels, or even along the outside to improve its survival. The metal could be recycled or even high quality. As this is an aftermarket alteration, it does hinder the vehicle's performance, and is never as good as a professional armourer.
For PL5, increase Hardness by 1, +1 Def, increase HP by 5 for every size category above medium, so large gains +5, huge +10, etc.The vehicle suffers -10% cargo capacity, -2 to maneuverability and drive checks,  -6 squares of speed. The vehicle's weight would increase by 25%.Would cost about a PDC of 15 for the metal and welding supplies.

Professional Armour
This is armour installed by professionals, usually starting with a frame and reinforcing it, plus putting in fitted armoured plating into panels and using armoured panels on doors and body shell. These types of vehicles are used by security forces, diplomatic vehicles, or specialforces such as the FBI or Secret Service.
For PL5,  these armoured vehicles get a +50%increase to hardness (round up), gain +10 HP per size category above medium; soa large vehicle gains +10, huge +20, etc. The vehicle suffers a -2 to maneuverability and drive checks, but only -4 squares to speed. Vehicle weight is increased by 25%, increase the vehicle's PDC by +5 and change restriction to Restricted (+2)

For either of the armour options in higher PLs,increase any bonuses by 25% to 50%, depending on materials used, same with penalties.

Off Road Modification
The vehicle is modified for off-road travel, with larger tires, raised suspension, heavier duty springs and shocks, better bumpers and balancing of the vehicle's weight distribution.
Reduce speed by 10%, but gains a +5 bonus to avoid hazards from better handling, +1 maneuverability and general drive checks. Ignores half penalties for moving through rough terrain. Vehicle also suffers half the regular damage it would suffer from a ram attack option.Vehicle weight is increased by 10%. PDC 16


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 11, 2016)

Anti-Laser Aerosol
With the advent of the invention of laser weaponry, various means were developed to counter them. Reflective anti-laser armour works quite well, but can be expensive and also aren't practical in stealth missions. So anti-laser aerosols were invented. Most anti-laser aerosols are grenade shaped devices that release a cloud of fine reflective metallic and ceramic particles. Although not dense enough to obscure visibility, any lasers fired into an anti-laser aerosol cloud are rendered useless.
One anti-laser aerosol grenade fills a 15 foot wide area and lasts for 1d6+1 rounds. Laser weapons fired into or through the cloud do only 1/4 damage and suffer a minus -5 to attack rolls. A strong wind will dissipate a cloud in about 2 rounds. PDC 12 for a box of 10. Vehicle countermeasure versions fill a 30 ft wide area but last only 1d4+1 rounds and cost PDC 13 for 10 uses.


"Oh yes.. everyone needs one of these. Never know when you need to carry back an unconscious friend, or haul back some loot."

PROGRAMMABLE STRETCHER (PL 7)
Useful for emergency personnel and military medical teams, the programmable stretcher is an anti-grav device that can be programmed to move up to 2,000 ft., carrying a patient to safety, transporting gear, or otherwise leaving the emergency personnel free to focus on other  problems.The stretcher immediately shuts down and lowers to the ground if anything blocks its programmed path.
The programmable stretcher moves at an altitude of 3 ft. and a speed of 20 ft.The patient is completely protected by the stretcher (it’s a sealed design requiring four rounds to place a
patient inside or remove a patient) – hardness 10, 35 hit points, can carry up to 350 lbs.
Size:Medium.
Weight:225 lb.
Purchase DC: 12.
Restriction:Licensed (+1).



Y-WA02B
 The Yamaha Work Arms 02B is a harness with four robotic prehensile limbs used for construction and even scientific purposes. Each limb ends in in two pincher like claws for grasping. These flexible arms are quite strong and useful for picking up heavy objects. The arms can be used for combat, although not designed for it, they'd be better used for grappling than wielding weapons. The arms are controlled by a pair of control gloves and a minor AI to help direct the arms the best way possible for the task at hand. A pair of goggles with abuilt in HUD displays information about the arms, such as the micro cameras in the ends of the limbs, power levels, strength level, and AI recommendations and system errors. The gloves also have feed back systems to aid in fine manipulation, incurring only a -1 penalty to skill checks requiring fine dexterous work.
The arms have a reach of 10 feet, a fixed Strength of 24. If two limbs plant themselves into the ground, the remaining two arms would have an effective Strength of 28 for moving heavier loads but the user will be fixed in place able only to turn 190 degrees side to side. The harness runs off standard power packs, like those used in military weapons. Each pack provides enough power for 5 hours of continuous work. If used for combat, each tentacle has a slam attack dealing 1d6+7, when two limbs are planted that changes to 1d6+9. However the user suffers a -4 penalty to attack using the limbs.
Weight: 26 lbs
PDC: 31 




Portable Scrambler Shelter

"Oooh..need something to hide when out hunting, eh? I think we got something just up y'er alley, friend!"

This is a portable folding shelter that can be erected in seconds, providing protection from the elements, limited protection, as well as concealment from electronic and infra-red/thermographic detection. 
The‘Shelter’ consists of a yard-long ‘pod’ that looks like a spittoon. When activated, about a dozen articulated ‘spider leg’ structural members of carbon composite branch out, anchor themselves in the ground, and form the skeleton o fa dome-shaped igloo roughly 6 ft tall by 12 ft in diameter. The pod then deploys a cover sheet of special plastics, with a camouflage print, and integral sensor-baffling elements. 
The Camouflage pattern sheet can be chemo-switched to any one of seven different configurations. The support elements create a degaussing ‘bubble’ that scrambles radar signals (incoming and outgoing), as well as disrupting magnetic resonances (fouling Magnetic Anomaly Detectors), while the fabric itself insulates and dissipates the infra-red and thermal emissions and signatures of the occupants, rendering those means of detection less effective. 
To compensate for the lack of visibility suffered by those inside the shelter, the central pod (now suspended from the center of the igloo’s ‘ceiling’) has an extendable fiber-optic periscope that allows the occupants to scan the surrounding terrain without blowing their cover. 
Care must be taken in setting up the Shelter---The igloo is not invisible to naked eyeball optical searches, so ‘blending’ the shelter into the natural landscape contours is essential for best results. For maximum comfort, a ground sheet or surfacing can be put down first. 
The entire shelter can deploy/retract for stowage in 30 seconds.
Weight: 25 lbs
Has 20 hit points when deployed. The pod has 25 hit points, 3 hardness.
Bonuses:
Special Features:
*Water-proofing
*Fire Proofing---Can handle temperatures up to 300 degrees centigrade, fire resistance 3.
*Minimal Radiation Shielding(not advised for long-term usage in 'hot zones'). +2 bonus to Fort saves against radiation poisoning, treat radiation damage as one category on a failed Fort save.
*Chameleon-cloth Fabric---Can assume one of seven pre-set color configurations, granting a +6 to hide checks.
*Thermal and Electronic Insulation-Infrared, Thermographic, Radar, MAD and EM sensors suffer -4 penalty on search and computer use checks to read sensors.
*Extendable Fiber-optic Periscope
PDC: 31  




Mobile Watch Towers

In an age of advanced electronic sensors and fey wards, the Mark One Eyeball still has a major role. In order to facilitate sentries in their duties, Danor Construction has created a series of portable and erectable watchtowers to allow guards some extra elevation. Mobile watchtowers are typically used for setting up security around temporary field camps and work sites, and for internal security. 
Two different types of mobile watchtower are currently available; a ‘cherry picker’model (The Type 1) and the ‘accordian tube’ type (The Type 2). Both types are mounted on pylon-stabilized trailers that can be towed behind a vehicle, locked in place, and elevated to their operational position. The former is based on an articulated armature with a cab-pod on the top. Electrical actuators crank the tower into an upright position; a geared gravity-powered safety brake system lowers the tower.
The second type is based on erectable conning towers originally designed for amphibious tanks, mounted on the cupolas. The system consists of a collapsible ribbed tube of high strength memory-plastics, with a watch-platform or armored cupola on the top. When fully extended for duty, the hollow tube’s internal ribbing acts both as structural reinforcement and as rungs for soldiers climbing up and down inside, allowing personnel to change station without having to lower the tower.
Both towers can be manned or used as mounts for remote sensors, as well as pintle-mount weapons and high-powered spotlights/floodlights(normal light/infrared). Both types have modest protection, enough to shrug off light to moderate weapons fire, but not sustained barrages (as any man at arms can tell you; ‘towers draw fire’. 
Both designs feature plasglas panels in the watchtower cabin, and basic air sealing (although soldiers assigned to watch-duty are advised to wear EBA). The wheeled trailer mounts feature retractable jacks to stabilize them and lift the wheels clear, and can also be fitted with drilling ground anchors or even laser-bore stabilization pylons to further anchor the towers into the ground. Portable generators/fuel cells can also be mounted in the trailer-base, or the towers can be hooked up to a central facility power grid. 

Weight: (Type One) 2 tons +2 ton trailer
(Type Two) 1.5 tons +2 ton trailer
Size: (Type One) 40 ft elevation
(Type Two) 30 ft elevation; 6 ft diameter
HP: Type One 20 HP, 2 hardness
(Type Two) 17, 3 hardness
Crew Capacity: (Type One) 3 person cab
(Type Two) 2-3 persons
Cost: (Type One) PDC 29
(Type Two) PDC 28


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 15, 2016)

Banshee

TheBanshee is the brain child of Mitsubishi and Yamaha. Using crystals grown in amicro gravity in labs in orbit which amplify and focus sound waves for use as aweapon. Able to damage most materials plus have the ability to stun people. Aninteresting side effect is the Banshee works perfectly well in water, actuallyeven better, enjoying enhanced range and damage done in a cone area. TheBanshee is also constructed so that it has neutral buoyancy for use in water sothat if you let go of it, it'll just float there, not raise nor sink. This hasraised interest in the Banshee with marine and other forces that deal heavilyin amphibious operations.

Banshee PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency
Damage:2d8 + Deafen/Special
Critical:20
DamageType: Sonic
RangeIncrement: 50 ft*
Rate ofFire: Semi
Size:Large 
Weight: 10lbs
Ammo: 25box
PurchaseDC 22 (+3 Military)
Deafen:When the target is hit by a lethal blast, must make a Fort save DC 18 or bedeafened for 1d6 rounds. This can be negated by wearing proper ear protection.
Special:With a flick of a switch (free action but can only be done once each round)switch from lethal to its stun setting. On a successful hit, the target mustmake a Fort save DC 17 or be Stunned for 1d6 rounds. A successful save meansthe target is only shakened for 1 round.
*When usedin water, or other fluid environment, range is boosted to 100 ft and affects acone area 100 ft long, 50 ft in diameter. The stun setting gains a +2 increasein DC while under water. Reflex DC is the attack roll.
**PossibleGM Note: It's possible that if used on planets with dense atmospheres, theBanshee can get half the bonuses that it would get if used in water.
TheBanshee will only work out to 5 range increments before it becomes ineffective,except under water where it can reach 10 increments.




Kappa
Namedafter water spirits of Japan, is an assault weapon used for amphibiousoperations. The Kappa has both a sonic weapon and a flechette launcher addingto its versatility. The Kappa has neutral buoyance and also has an emergencyfloatation device installed into the stock.

KappaPL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency
Damage:2d8 + Deafen/Special/2d8
Critical:20/19-20
DamageType: Sonic/Piercing, slashing
RangeIncrement: 50 ft*/ 80 ft
Rate ofFire: Semi/ Semi
Size:Large 
Weight: 13lbs
Ammo: 25box for sonic rifle/ 50 box
PurchaseDC 27 (+3 Military)
Deafen:When the target is hit by a lethal blast, must make a Fort save DC 18 or bedeafened for 1d6 rounds. This can be negated by wearing proper ear protection.
Special:With a flick of a switch (free action but can only be done once each round)switch from lethal to its stun setting. On a successful hit, the target mustmake a Fort save DC 17 or be Stunned for 1d6 rounds. A successful save meansthe target is only shakened for 1 round.
*When usedin water, or other fluid environment, range is boosted to 100 ft and affects acone area 100 ft long, 50 ft in diameter. The stun setting gains a +2 increasein DC while under water. Reflex DC is the attack roll.
**PossibleGM Note: It's possible that if used on planets with dense atmospheres, theKappa can get half the bonuses that it would get if used in water.
TheBanshee will only work out to 5 range increments before it becomes ineffective,except under water where it can reach 10 increments.
Theflechette rounds increase the critical threat range but have a -1 penalty toattack rolls.

The Kappacan make use of EAP (Explosive Armour Piercing) rounds. Use the followingchanges to the flechette rifle when EAP rounds are used. 2d6 piercing + 1d4fire, crit 20, range 75 ft, (+1 attack if target is wearing armour -1 to damageaccording to RAW) or ignore 3 points of DR/Hardness. PDC 14 for box of 30rounds. 




Texan ArmsR Shot

Arelatively new comer to the arms market, Texan Arms released the R Shot whichis a mini grenade launcher modeled after semi-automatic shotguns. Surprisinglyrobust, simple operation and low cost, the R Shot has gained favour amongstheavy weapon users and those that like the versatility of mini grenades overold shotguns.
The R Shotfeatures a comfortable foregrip, ambidexterious design, waterproof and hasneutral buoyancy. Able to work submerged in water and mud, go from extreme coldto extreme hot environments and still fire reliably. The only situation TexanArms couldn't guarantee it'd work under is at the blast point of a tacticalnuclear missile strike, which they also advise against trying for user safety.Also has a universal mount under the barrel for tactical lights or rangefinders or gun camera.

R Shot(PL6 Heavy Weapon)
Damage:varies with grenade, typically fragmentation 3d6 10 ft blast radius
Critical:20
DamageType: Slashing
RangeIncrement: 90 ft
Rate ofFire: Semi
Size:Large
Weight:14.5 lbs
Ammo: 11box
PurchaseDC: 17 




A.S.S.K.I.C.R.
TheASSKICR, or Anti Sniper System, Kinetic Induction Combustion Railgun, is ananti sniper weapon system used by very well equipped law enforcements ormilitaries for locating and eliminating sniper threats. The system is a highpowered sensor system with four remote drones designed to locating sniperthreats, then to be removed with the use of the rifle, or in an emergency, theuse of a drone.
Using thebest advances in sensor systems, miniaturization, and robotics to create themost advanced and smallest tracking system that would make many fieldscientists jealous. The whole system is in a large metal case, which includesretractable wheels to ease in transportation. Upon opening the case, one canremove the rifle and its large scope, which is tied to the computer systeminside the case, which also houses the four small, wasp like drones. The userthen powers up the system, then can quickly enter in basic search parameters,such as area type from a list, and search area size.
TheTactical computer is essentially a smaller version of a Class IV mech Sensorsystem, which is tied into the drones and the scope of the rifle. Thisgreatly enhances the range of the sytem from 10 miles to up to 30 miles.Through the scope itself all the abilities are focused up to the scopes range,including the darkvision and spot bonus (about 1 mile while looking through thescope. The tactical computer also has the advantage of an Enigma Sensor Suitethrough the scope and the drones. Through the scope the range is 300 ft, butonly 100 ft from each drone. Images from the drones can be viewed individuallythrough one of four screens in the case, or through the scope. The user cantell a drone to loiter in an area once a target is located, which then paintsthe target with a targeting laser to improve accuracy. Multiple drones willincrease the bonus farther. In an emergency, if time is short or the locationof the user doesn't allow for a clear shot of the target, the drone can be setto attack the target in a suicide run, overloading its power core so that itdetonates upon hitting the target, hopefully killing it.
Thetactical computer, through the use of the scope and the onboard computer systemof the rifle, can program its various ammunition, such as turning a normalexplosive round into an air burst round, or changing the distance from thetarget that a shredder round releases its payload of flechettes, increasing itsarea of effect.

The rifleitself is enhanced for greater range and accuracy. The weapon uses slightlylarger than normal rounds, in the .50 cal range, which allows for it to makeuse of a variety of specialty rounds. Normal ammunition is a tungsten-depleteduranium penetrator round. The favoured rounds of many users for increased killrates is the plasma armour penetrating round. 
A.S.S.K.I.C.R(PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage:Varies
Critical:20
DamageType: Varies, normally 20
RangeIncrement: 200 ft (300 ft through scope)
Rate ofFire: S
Size:Large
Weight: 22lbs
Ammo: 10
Purchase:37 for the entire system
IntegratedEquipment: Satellite Imagery Receiver, Laser Painter, Heads-Up Display,Tactical Computer, Stand, Electro-Optical Scope (range is increased by 50%)
Masterwork+2 (+2 to attack)

AvailableAmmo
'Basic'Round - The standard round of the ASSKICR system is a tungsten-depleted uraniumpenetrator round. Damage is 2d12 ballistic, ignores 8 points of hardness/DR.
APHE -Armour Piercing High Explosive round using a similar, although weakerpenetrating design as the basic round, but comes a programmable explosivecharge to allow it to explode inside targets or just on the other side ofcover. 2d12 ballistic and 2d8 fire. If programmed to detonate outside a target,such as when the round penetrates a wall, the fire damage is 2d6 done in a 15ft blast radius, Reflex Save DC 19.
PAP -Plasma Armour Penetrating round contains a deuterium core wrapped in a ceramicshell. The magnets in the rails create a charge to ignite the deuterium intoplasma. Deals 2d6 ballistic from what's left of the ceramic shell plus 3d6 fireor whatever type plasma weapons deal in your campaign, ignores 10 points ofhardness/DR.
ShredderRounds - Tipped with a tungsten penetrator, this round contains a charge whichcan be programmed to detonate inside the target, or for an area effect. Whenprogrammed to detonate inside a target, deals 2d10 ballistic and 3d6 slashing,critical is changed to 20/x3. When programmed to detonate outside the target(either just past cover to shower ahead of the round, or just past the targetto shower behind the round) deals 3d8 slashing in a 15 ft long cone, Reflex DC20.

ASSKICRDrone
Thesesmall drones, shaped like wasps, are used to help the user of the system locatetargets. With advanced thrusters to allow the drones to hover, and improvedmaneuverability, allows these drones to fly in tight spaces quickly and fairlyeasily while hunting down their targets. Each drone has all the abilities asthe scope and tactical computer as noted above. In the event that the user isunable to position him/herself to accurately shoot the target, the drone cancharge the target and self destruct. Each drone has 6 hours of loiter timeafter being charged in the case.
Drones
Type:Construct
CR: 1/4
Size:Small
HitPoints:  1/2d10+5 (10 hp)
Init: +1
Speed: 60ft fly (average)
Defense:13, touch 13, flat-footed 11
Hardness: 
BAB/Grp:+0/-4
Attack: +2ranged Self Destruct
FS/Reach:5 ft by 5 ft 
SpecialQualities: construct traits
SpecialAttacks: Self-Destruct
Saves:Fort +0, Reflex +1, Will +0
Abilities:Str 11, Dex 14, Con -, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills:Hide +8, Listen +6, Move Silently +6, Spot +8, Search +8, Survival +8
Feats:Track, Dodge

Frame:Armature
Locomotion:Thusters
Sensors:Class IV
SkillSoftware: Hide +6, Listen +6, Move Silently +4, Spot +8, Search +8, Survival +8
FeatSoftware: Track Progit, Dodge Progit
Accessories:Skill Progits x6, Feat Progit x2, Uplink, Afterburner, Laser Painter, ImprovedManeuverability
PDC: 31

Uplink:The uplink links the drone to the tactical computer, sharing information andcoordinating search efforts with the other drones.

Afterburner:This piece of equipment allows the drone to dramatically increase its speed fora short period of time. When activated, the drone can increase its speed to 100ft for one round. Has 5 uses before needing to be recharged for 24 hours in thecase.

SelfDestruct: Upon command from the user, the drone can make an attack run andcause its battery to overload and explode as a last ditch effort to eliminatethe target. The drone makes a charge attack gaining a +2 bonus to attack, plusany bonuses from laser designators from other drones. Upon impact the dronedeals 5d6 damage, half fire, half slashing to the target, plus half the totaldamage to a 30 ft radius, Reflex Save DC 14 for half.

ImprovedManeuverability: Using wings, small extra thrust vents, the robot can improveits maneuverability while flying to average rating.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 15, 2016)

Clark Mk3

The mk3 is a bullpupassault rifle released by Clark. The foregrip is somewhat modelled after theP90, however the clip is located underneath and connects to the back of theprimary handle in a more conventional manner. The stock is well patted and itsbuilt with a top notch recoil compensation system which makes it a very stableweapon even in autofire mode. The only flaws to the mk3 is it doesn't come withmany bells or whistles besides the large ammo capacity, a mount on the carryinghandle for a scope and clips for a carrying strap and of course its muchvaulted recoil system. The mk3 is available in 5.56mm, although 7.62 mm isavailable. The mk3 is actually designed to be able to make a switch between thetwo sizes fairly quickly, taking a trained soldier about 3 minutes to do theswap with a conversion kit on hand.

Clark Mk3 (PL5)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: s/a
Size: large
Weight: 9.5 lb
Ammo: 45 box
Purchase DC: 17 Res (+2)
Notes: Due to the recoil system, penalties for double tap and autofire arehalved. The Mk3 can be converted to fire 7.62 mm rounds with a conversion kit,with a PDC 7. Converting the mk3 changes the damage to 2d10, increases weightby 1.5 lb, and reduce ammo to 40 round box.




*Clark Mk5*
The Mk5,made by Clark, was released as laser weapons were starting to populate thebattlefield, as an alternate to straight laser weapons. The Mk5 is a dualweapon, in an over-under configuration. The top barrel is a variable chargelaser rifle and the under barrel is a ZX propellant 5.56 rifle. The reasoningbehind this was as more armours were being designed to resist laser weaponsfire, they're not quite as protective against the age old bullet, which many asoldier discovered at the end of a Mk5. One of the features that many likeabout the Mk5 is the variable charge, and while as the laser is being charged,the user can still fire the ballistic rifle so that they are not caught withtheir pants down unable to shoot while waiting for the power build up tofinish. The Mk5 is fully ambidextrous, features a two stage trigger, simpleswitch for alternating between laser and ballistic rifle, and a three roundburst mode for both weapons. Also has a simple LCD screen with round counterand charge meter for the laser. Also comes with a x5 scope as standard, and anuplink to a helmet HUD.

Clark Mk5(PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage:2d10 rifle / 3d8 laser
Critical:20 / 20
DamageType: Ball / Fire
RangeIncrement: 90 ft / 80 ft.
Rate ofFire: S, A for both
Size:Large
Weight: 15lbs
Ammo: 35box / 50 box
Purchase:26 Mil (+3)
Game Notes
Hasalternate weapon gadget, variable charge gadget on laser component. Has a threeround burst setting. Users with Burst Fire feat can use burst fire with onlythree bullets instead of normal five, even with only three rounds available.Switching between laser and ballistic rifle is a swift action. If the laser isbeing charged, the ballistic rifle can still be fired.




Clark mk 12

Lt. Nerzcoughed as the smoke started to clear from the breached wall. An armouredfigured stepped through the hole. She raised her rifle, pointing it at itshead.

"Youthink that pee shooter will hurt me?!" A metallic sounding voice emittedfrom a speaker somewhere on the helmet, "My suit's rated to survive up toa las cannon!" The figure started to laugh.

Nerz pumpedthe fore handle, a satisfying sound to her ears as deuterium was forced intothe weapon. "Lucky for me, I've got ol' Clark here." She fired andthe armoured figure stopped laughing as it hit the ground, a smoking hole inthe faceplate.

The Clarkmk 12 is a plasma rifle modeled after old Earth style shotguns. For the mostpart, it's an average plasma rifle, but has a unique system for some extrapunch. A small deuterium canister can be added to allow the Clark to be turnedinto a plasma cannon. By pumping the forward handle forward then back, theweapon primes itself, engaging the magnetic containment fields, feeding rawdeuterium into the energizing chamber. As the trigger is pulled and plasma isnormally created, the extra deuterium is mixed in and also converted to plasmafar hotter and more powerful than the weapon can normally produce. This abilitygives infantry some extra punch without having to carry an extra weapon,especially when weight is an issue.

Clark Mk 12(PL 6/7 Personal Firearm Proficiency)
Damage:3d10
Critical:20
DamageType: Fire or whatever type your campaigns have plasma as
RangeIncrement: 80 ft.
Rate ofFire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 11lbs
Ammo: 50box
Purchase:20 Res (+2)
Game Notes
Alternateammo: Deuterium fuel cell 10 box. PDC 14 each
AlternateFire Mode: By pumping the handle (swift action), rate of fire changes to singlefor next shot, which changes damage to 5d8 ignore 3 points of hardness/damagereduction, reduce range to 50 ft. Must be fired within the next 6 rounds ordeuterium will be vented for safety purposes.
Handle mustbe pumped to engage the deuterium feed each time, otherwise, it resets back tosemi automatic mode.
If thealternate fire deuterium enhanced mode is fired continually each round, thereis a chance it will over heat and shut down. After first round if deuteriummode still used, roll percentage starting at 10%, +10% for each continuedimmediate shot in deuterium mode.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 15, 2016)

ShredderPL6/7

Withadvances in ballistics, metallurgy and weapon designs, some designers thoughtabout resurrecting the flechette weapons. Instead of launching small, dart likeprojectiles from a discarding sabot, like older designs, the Shredder launchesa projectile shaped more like an arrow head, which also helps increase itsrange, plus a deployable fin helps stabilize the flight. The arrow shapedprojectiles are extremely sharp with near mono molecular sharp edges whichallow them to slice through armour and flesh with equal ease. The projectilesare propelled by a form of magnetic propulsion, similar to a coil gun. Manybelieve it was the work in shredders which lead to perfecting the technologynecessary for railguns. An interesting use of shredders is the ammunition canbe used to cut things from afar like ropes or even power cables.
Shredder(PL6/7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage:2d8 ignore 3 points of hardness (considered armour piercing so in RAW ignoretwo points of Defense)
Critical:19-20/x3
DamageType: Slashing
RangeIncrement: 110 ft
Rate OfFire: S
Magazine:30 box
Size:Large
Weight:10.5 lbs
PurchaseDC: 19
Restriction:Res (+2)
Note: Theprojectiles can be used to cut ropes and cables from afar due to the widercutting edge they have compared to needler rounds.
Box of 50shredder rounds has a PDC of 11  




ColonialLaser Rifle

Thecolonial rifle is a fairly rugged laser rifle made available for colonies,especially ones with low manufacturing capacities. The weapon is made as toughand simple as possible, using reliable parts and construction. Instead of usingnormal power packs, the colonial has an internal battery which is rechargeable.Built into the stock is a deployable solar collector. This allows the weapon torecharge when away from a power source. When a power source is available, theweapon has several adaptors to allow it to connect to a wide range of powersources. The only downside anyone has mentioned about the colonial is it's abit heavy, but others say the extra weight makes it good to act as a walkingstick or a good club when defending oneself against local wildlife.

ColonialRifle (PL6/7 Personal Weapons Proficiency)
Damage:3d8
Critical:20
DamageType: fire
RangeIncrement: 70 ft
Rate OfFire: Semi
Magazine:30 internal
Size:Large
Weight: 15lbs
PurchaseDC: 17
Restriction:Lic
Note: Canrecharge with solar collector, bright sunny conditions will recharge one shotper minute, cloudy 1 shot per 5 minutes, overcast 1 shot per 10 minutes. Ruggeddesign makes it difficult to break and easy to fix, +2 circumstance on Repaircheck 




Scorpion
Thescorpion rifle is an illegal weapon. Designed as a fairly sleek  weapon,but also looks to be segmented, giving it an insect-like look. A  bull pupdesign, with two pronged slightly curved fork like structures  extendingout from the end of the barrel, curving in slightly, designed  to looklike the claws of a scorpion. These weapons are rare and highly illegaldue to the energy blast they release is quite damaging to its  target. Theblast acts similarly to a disintegrator  where it starts to  breakthe bonds in molecules in the target, but not completely, which  makes forextremely painful and difficult wounds to heal. In organic  targets, thiscreates particularly devastating wounds as the energy also  prevents bloodplatelets from forming properly to clot the blood.
Almost allgovernments ban scorpions and anyone caught in possession of a  scorpionis jailed immediately, sometimes even killed on the spot as a  potentialterrorist or enemy of the state. No one knows who produces  these weapons,as they seem to just appear in random Black Market  locals, in batches ofonly about 10 a year.
The onlydrawbacks to the scorpion is its limited range, high power  consumptionand low, although painful, damage, and some count the lack  of fullautomatic fire a blessing.

Scorpion(PL 6/7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6
Critical:19-20, x2
DamageType: Energy
RangeIncrement: 45 feet
Rate OfFire: Semi
Magazine:20 box
Size:Medium
Weight: 9.6lb
PurchaseDC: 31
Restriction:Illegal (+4)
Game Note:This weapon is considered to have the Wound special ability,  where aliving target hit will continue to take 1 point of damage every rounduntil a Heal check DC 20 is performed with at least a First Aid  Kit, orif magic is available, a Cure Light Wounds or better spell is  used. Alsoliving targets hit are slightly distracted by the amount of  pain ascorpion blast causes, suffering a -1 penalty to attack rolls,  Defense,skill and ability checks made until they are healed. This  penaltyincreases with each successful hit from a scorpion. Thus if two  hits arescored on a target, the penalty would be -2 until the wounds  are healed.Any delicate or complicated tasks the target performs after a  hit from ascorpion requires a Concentration check of DC 15 + number of  times hit bya scorpion before healing. So a  person hit twice would  have aConcentration check DC of 17.




XM234A
After muchresearch and some explosive results, scientists finally managed to reverseengineer the Covenant plasma rifle. Although bulkier, shorter ranged and asmaller payload, it is a triumph of weapon engineering. Although it doesn'tsuffer quite the same heat problems as the covenant version, but does sufferfrom some. The XM234A also has a far safer heat dissipating system, althoughthey weapon won't fire from 6 to 25 seconds as it dissipates the heat. It canalso make use of a Spartan Laser recharge rack for replenishing the battery.Next generation plasma rifle will see better range and ammo capacity, andhopefully a fix to the heat problem, but only time will tell.
UNSC Plasmarifle
Damage 3d8fire (energy)
Ammo: 30
Size: Large
Rate offire: S, A
Rangeincrement: 50ft
Weight: 15lbs
Note: On a roll of 1 or 2 the weapon overheats and will not firefor 1d4 rounds as it safely dissipates heat and plasma in a far saferway, which also won't give away the user's position in the dark like theCovenant version. Can be recharged using a Spartan Laser rechargerack.  

This was created for a Halo campaign, but with a fluff change can work with any campaign setting.





Hi-Star LaserRifle

A military laser that is quite reliable even under harsh battlefieldconditions. For the most part it is a normal military laser rifle, but has oneunique feature, a continuous fire mode which allows it to burn through armour. 

Hi-Star Laser Rifle(PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d8 or 3d6 beam ignores * points DR/hardness
Critical: x2
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 75 ft or 50 ft beam
Rate of Fire: S,A or single beam mode
Size: Large
Weight: 10 lb
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 20 Mil (+3)
Notes: Has a beam mode. When in beam mode, a continuous beam is emitted.Considered a full attack, user can not move while in beam mode. Each time thetarget moves, a new attack roll is required to keep the beam on target. *Ignores 1 point of DR/hardness and 1 point of Defense for each consecutiveround the beam is held on target, up to a maximum of 10 points of hardness/DRand Defense. So first round doesn't ignore DR/Hardness or Defense. Second roundthe beam is held on target, gains ignore 1 point of DR/hardness and Defensefrom the armour. If the user moves while holding the beam on target, a newattack roll at -5 for every 10 feet moved to keep the beam on target. If the usermisses on any of the attack rolls, the ignore DR/hardness and Defense bonusesreset to 0. Beam mode also only has 5 range increments. A critical hit with thebeam mode is only for the round it was made in.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 16, 2016)

Royal EnfieldOrdnance Liquid Propellant Assault Rifle LPA1

The LPA1 is a twin-magazine, liquid-propellant, variable velocity assaultrifle, designed as a multi-role small arms weapon system that is enteringlimited test service. The LPA1 is laid out in a traditional bullpupconfiguration with the liquid propellant stored in a self-sealing armouredcassette in the butt. The twin helical magazines are situated on either side ofthe receiver. Each magazine holds 45 rounds, giving the rifle an immense 90round ammo supply. With dual magazines it is possible to carry mixed ammo typesfor greater flexibility, coming in 5.56 mm.
The rifle has three velocity setting, which can be selected manually or througha weapon link. The settings are 1) low-riot, 2) medium-urban, and 3) high-fullcombat. Because of the high recoil on full velocity, a hydro-pneumatic recoildamper was built into the rifle. The liquid propellant is injected into thebreech under computer control, the amount injected depends on the velocitysetting and range of the target. This information comes from the integral sightand rangefinder situated on top of the receiver. The LPA1 carries enough liquidpropellant to fire 180 rounds at high velocity.

LPA1 (PL Late 5/early 6)
Damage: 2d4 / 2d8 / 2d10+1
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 60 ft / 65 ft / 95 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: large
Weight: 16
Ammo: 90 (2 boxes) and 180 liquid
Purchase DC: 19 Rare Mil (+4)
Notes: Has built in sight and laser rangefinder, dual magazines which allowsfor two different ammunition types to be used, switching between magazines is afree action. Replacing a single magazine is a move-equivalent action, replacingthe liquid propellant is a standard action. Autofire and burst fire penaltiesare reduced by 1 on settings 1 and 2, but not 3.




Ravager
The ravager is a pump shotgun with two tubular magazines to increase it'sammunition capacity. The barrel and magazines are laid out in a triangle, withthe barrel at the top point and the two magazines making up the two lowerpoints. A single pump connects to both tubes and is well padded and grooved fora more comfortable fit. A thumb selector allows for easy switching betweeneither magazine, which can allow for more versatility of being able to load twodifferent types of rounds. At only 26.1 inches long, the ravager is a decentsize, but doesn't come with a stock. An optional stock is available. Mountingrails on either side of the barrel allow for tactical lights or even lasertargeters to be attached.

Name (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: s
Size: Large
Weight: 12 lb
Ammo: 12 (2 sets of 6 internal)
Purchase DC: 17 Lic (+1)
Notes: The weapon  has two tubemagazines, with a thumb selector to switch between the two as a free action anynumber of times in a round. Universal mounts on both sides of barrel to allowmounting of devices. Mount for optional stock, adds 2 lbs to weight, PDC 8.




M-25
As the M-16 is showing its age, newer weapons were needed. The M-25 wasselected for its replacement. A bullpup design, reducing the overall length,using an ambidextrous design and more ergonomic curved handles, which alsoreduce chances of snagging, the M-25 was a great improvement over the olderM-16. With two universal mounts, one under the barrel and one on top. Insteadof a normal magazine, the M-25 uses a 50 round cylindrical magazine that fitsinto the stock. The M-25 uses caseless 5.56mm rounds, but with a simpleconversion, with a kit that fits in the forward handle, the M-25 can be made tofire older rounds with casings.

M-25 (PL5 Personal firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 6.5 lb.
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 17 (Mil +3)
Notes: Ambidextrous design, two mounts for scopes and other accessories, firescaseless 5.56mm but can be converted to fire standard 5.56mm cased rounds withbuilt in kit and Repair check DC 13 and 10 minutes of work. Uses light weightmaterials (reduced weight gadget).




Hedgehog NeedleRifle
A needle rifle that fires a stream of 1mm diameter stainless steel slivers bymeans of oscillating magnetic fields, using a similar principle as rail guns,gives the Hedgehog excellent range for a needle rifle. Silent except for thehiss of the flying projectiles, the Hedgehog has no muzzle flash to reveal itsposition. Due to the relatively low kinetic energy of individual projectiles,the hedgehog is not designed to punch through heavy armour, but is devastatingagainst unarmoured or lightly armoured infantry. The hedgehog is sealed anddesigned to work in virtually any environment, from normal air to vacuum, underwater and even exotic atmospheres.
Besides having semi and full automatic fire modes, the hedgehog has a widefield fire mode, firing a large amount of metal slivers in a cone like area,however using up a large amount of ammunition in the process and with a muchshorter range.

Hedgehog Needle Rifle (PL7)
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Slashing
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 12 lb
Ammo: 200 box
Purchase DC: 20 Res (+2)
Notes:
Wide Field Mode - This fire mode sets the Hedgehog to single fire and fills a50 foot long, 25 foot wide cone with slivers of metal, damaging all within.Reflex DC 20 for half damage, uses 20 rounds of ammunition. 




P9 Sonic HarpoonArtillery Remote Projectile Rifle

The P9 Sonic Harpoon Artillery Remote Projectile Rifle (SHARP Rifle), nicknamedthe Sharp Stick after its unique ammunition, is a prototype weapon that fires atime-delayed explosive tipped darts. Instead of normal explosives, the SHARPuses powerful sonic emitters to create a sonic shockwave. The premise of thisdesign was to create an alternate form of area damaging munition that wouldn'tset off potential flammable or temperate sensitive materials. The sonicshockwave is powerful and resonates in numerous frequencies allowing it to beused to damage structures, although not quite as effective as focused sonics orother more standard explosives.

SHARP Rifle (PL5-6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6 + 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ball + sonic
Range Increment: 80 ft + 15 ft blast radius (DC 15 for half except the originaltarget struck, no save allowed).
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 16 lbs
Ammo: 15
Purchase DC: 23 Mil +3
Notes: Ammunition has timer delay, easily selectable as a free action beforefiring. Can delay by 1 to 3 rounds (6 to 18 seconds). The sonic damage ignores5 points of hardness. Those in the blast radius must make a Fort Save DC 15 orbe deafened for 1d4 rounds.
10 rounds of ammunition PDC 12.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 17, 2016)

Climbsuit
The climbsuit is a special form of armour that assists the wearer in climbing,especially when traveling along smooth modern materials. The suit consists ofknee and elbow pads plus gloves covered in SureGrip, a substance designed tostick to smooth surfaces. It also includes a high-impact helmet and kevlarplates and equipment harness.
A character wearing a climbsuit gains a +3 equipment bonus to all Climb checks.It is also possible to climb a perfectly smooth, flat surface with a Climbcheck (DC 30). The suit makes falling much less likely-a character has to faila Climb check by 10, rather than 5, to fall.
The features of a climbsuit (the pieces covered in SureGrip) can be added to aset of nonpowered armour. Armour modified in this way provides only a +2equipment bonus to Climb checks (instead of the normal +3), but otherwisefunctions as a normal climbsuit. Other functions of the modified armour remainunchanged. To make this modification, add the price of a climbsuit to all othercosts involved in the modifications.

Climbsuit (Late PL5/Early PL6)
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +1
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Max Dex: +5
Armour Penalty: 0
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 5.5 lbs
Purchase DC: 19
Restriction: 
Notes: Provides +3 equipment bonus to Climb checks, which also require afailure by 10 to fall rather than 5.

Tasershield (PL5)
These riot shields are upgraded with built in potent stun guns for use in riotswhere high resistance is expected. Later versions have variable settings foruse in species that have higher resistance than humans. The shield looks like anormal transparent plastic polymer shield, but with reinforcing metal runningalong the edges and down the center. The metal parts contain the studs for thestun gun. Where it straps to the arm is a handle for the user to maintain afirm grip and angling of the shield. The handle contains the safety for thestun guns and the power supply. The stun gun is discharged upon contact,usually in the form of a shield bash, or when engaged in meleecombat.
Taser Shield (PL5)
Type: Shield
Equipment Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Max Dex: -
Armour Penalty: -1
Speed (30 ft): -
Weight: 5
Purchase DC: 11
Restriction: Res (+2)
Notes: Contains a stun gun, transparent.
Stun gun 1d4, 20, electricity, melee, 10 charges. Fort save DC 15 or beparalyzed for 1d6 rounds.

Higher PL Versions
PL6 Taser Shield: add variable charge, but does not become unstable after 3rounds of priming, instead if starts to step down at the same rate it wasprimed. For each round primed, the Fort DC increases by +2 and increase roundsparalyzed by +1, has 50 charges. PDC 12 Res +2
PL7 Taser Shield: same as PL6 version, only damage is stepped up to d6 insteadof d4, Fort DC is increased by +2. The stun gun can target one target up to 20feet away as a ranged touch attack, but uses 2 charges. PDC 13 Res +2
PL8+ Taser Shield: Increase Fort DC by +2 for each PL of 8 and higher, increasedie type by 1, add one extra die at PL8 and one for each PL above, increase therange by 10 feet for PL8 and above. PDC 13 +1/PL above 8.




Charge Shield (PL7/8Shield Proficiency)

The charge shield is an advancement in an ancient form of defense: shields. Thecharge shield looks like a small round shield with straps to hold it on one'sarm and a handle to help direct and wield it. The handle has the activationbutton, as well as the power pack quick release. The charge shield runs onstandard power packs. Once activated, the shield emits a faint energy fieldaround the user of a colour depending on the type of energy it protectsagainst. The field will absorb blasts from the type of energy it protectsagainst, up to a certain amount, before it shuts down, protecting the user fromall directions. The field can absorb up to 60 points of damage before itdeactivates, requiring two hours to replenish. If the shield is deactivated bythe user before the full amount of damage absorbed, the shield replenishes at arate of 1 point every two minutes. 
The charge shield has one additional ability, after it has absorbed at least 15points of damage. For every 15 points of damage (a small LED panel on theinside of the shield indicates the charge) the shield absorbs, it can release abolt of energy of the same type (1d6) up to 30 feet away at a single target,with a -1 penalty to attack roll. The released energy replenishes 1d6 points ofdamage that it can absorb (rolled separate from the damage the dischargedealt).
The colours the field and their corresponding energy types are: red for fire(plasma, lasers), green for acid, blue for electricity, purple for sonic, whitefor cold, and orange for force.
Equipment Defense Bonus: +2
Equipment Nonprof Defense Bonus: +1
Weight: 10 lbs
PDC: 29 Mil (+3)




Cloaks

Polymeric Cloak (Late PL6/7)
This cloak is made from common or more stylish clothes, with thin strips ofpolymeric armour, similar to that used in mech, vehicle and starship armour,only much thinner. Many diplomats and royalty purchase these cloaks as theyprovides some protection without encumbering them or having to wear a full suitof armour. The cloak is usually designed with a hood and covers the body downto below the knees and can be pulled closed around the wearer. The cloakprovides a +1 armour bonus when pulled closed, or +1 shield bonus when open. Ifthe user fights defensively with the cloak open, draping part of it over theirarm, the user gains a +2 shield bonus instead.
Weight: 10 lb.
PDC: 16
Res: Restricted (+2)

Glide Cloak (PL6)
This cloak has a harness that is strapped around the upper torso and shoulders.It appears as any common cloak and comes in a number of colours and is alwaysmade to be at least knee length. Along the outer edge, but on the inside ofeach side is a set of handles that make it easy to close or wave the side ofthe cloak. In the harness is a small battery and altimeter. There is a smallrecessed button on each handle and on the harness. When any one of thesebuttons is pressed, the battery sends a small electric charge into the fabricof the cloak, which is actually a metafabric, and it reshapes and stiffens toform a personal glider. The glider is fairly easy to use, with the handles in aposition that is comfortable for most people, allowing for fairly easy changeof direction. The altimeter is designed to automatically deploy the glider ifthe user falls more than 30 feet. To remove the chance of the glider deployingaccidently when the user is in an aircraft, the altimeter is designed with aproximity sensor in the bottom of the cloak rim so when there's no floor belowthe user, the altimeter prepares to deploy the glider.
Weight: 11 lb.
PDC: 15
Restriction: None

Vanadium Cloak (PL6/7)
The vanadium cloak is similar to the polymeric cloak, only it is designed forcombat, usually coming in matte black or various camouflage colouring. Thecloak also has sleeves which allow it to be worn more like a robe to providemore protection. It provides all the benefits of the polymeric cloak, but inaddition, when it is closed around the user, such as when worn as a robe withthe user's arms through the sleeves, it provides a +1 Reflex bonus againstexplosives or weapons that allow a Reflex save (blast, line or cone effectssuch as grenades or flamethrowers). The armour bonus to Defense stacks with anyarmour worn underneath. Also when worn closed, the cloak provides the user withthe benefits of light fortification, with a 25% chance to of critical hitsbeing turned into normal hits.
Weight: 13 lb.
PDC: 20
Restriction: Military (+3)

Deflect Cloak (PL6/7)
This cloak with hood usually has a metallic look to its cloth. The cloth isimpregnated with ceramic tiles and other reflective material, allowing it toreflect heat and energy. While worn, the user gains a +1 Deflection bonus toDefense against energy attacks (such as lasers, plasma, ion, fire, etc), butnot acid, sonic or cold damage. Also built throughout the cloak is a coolingunit, which can help keep the wearer cool in hot environments, functioning likea survival suit when drawn closed for about 8 hours. When pulled close, withthe hood up and pulled closed as well, and a control activated, the wearergains fire resistance 5 (works against lasers, normal fire, plasma weapons) for1 minute (10 rounds) (similar to Batman's cap in one of the original Batmanmovies), useable 5 times a day, but require a minute between uses. Thebatteries in the cloak will allow the cloak to function for about 4 days beforerequiring recharging, using a universal adaptor for most power outlets, takingabout 2 hours to recharge fully.
Weight: 7 lb.
PDC: 18
Restriction: None


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 17, 2016)

PowerShield
These shields are sturdy, light and function quite well on their own, but theyhave a protective field installed in them. This field, while primitive comparedto magnetic or particle fields, and is partially based in gravimetrics, helpsto deflect attacks. The field redirects and slows kinetic energy and inertia,so all physical attacks, including melee weapons, unarmed strikes, ballisticand other physical ammunition are affected by this field. A standard power packprovides enough power for about 2 hours of constant operation. Also, when usedto make shield bash type attacks with the field activated, the field seems toadd a bit of damage and can also push back an opponent struck.

Power Shield (Late PL6/7, Shield Proficiency)
Type: Shield
Equipment Bonus: +2
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Armour Check Penalty: -1
Weight: 6 lbs
Purchase DC: 15
Restriction: Res (+2)
Notes: When activated, adds a +3 Deflection bonus to Defense against allphysical attacks, ranged and melee. On a shield bash attack, adds +1d4 forcedamage, and opponent must make a Strength check DC 10+ wielder's Str modifier +total damage dealt in shield bash attack, or be thrown 10 feet back and knockedprone. A successful save, opponent is dazed for 1 round.


FRDEArmour
Fanning Recoil Diminisher exoskeleton is a suit of medium armour, loosely basedon the land warrior armour. Although the armour plating is lighter, making itmore maneuverable, it is enhanced with a series of micro hydraulics and servos,making it similar to micro-assist armours, but not to the full extent asmicro-assist power armours. The 'exoskeleton' is really a misnomer, as the FRDEdoesn't have a true exoskeleton, and it doesn't provide any strengthenhancements. What it does do is support some of it's own weight, reduce thefelt recoil of automatic weapons, and reduce fatigue from marching or runninglong distances.
Similar to the land warrior, the FRDE comes with built in communications, smallcomputer for sending and receiving text messages, images, video, and link toscopes similar to the land warrior, and includes a small helmet mountedcamera.

FRDE (PL5/6 Medium Armour)
Type: Medium
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 8 lbs
Purchase DC: 18
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Notes: Includes military walkie talkie, text and image transmitting andreceiving capabilities, weapon link to scopes, HUD. Built in camera in helmetwith 10 hours of record time, small built-in computer. Penalties from doubletap and automatic fire, including burst fire, are reduced by half. If the userpossesses feats that reduce such penalties, halve the penalties after the feats.When the user runs, can run for Constitution score x2 before needing to makeConstitution checks to keep running, and gains a +2 equipment bonus to thesechecks. Also a +2 equipment bonus to checks when force marching.


ShockArmour
This suit of armour was originally designed for a mercenary company, whichended up being wiped out before picking up more than half a dozen of the suits.Not wanting to waste a decent suit of armour, the company produced a largeamount of them and put them on the open market. The suit is designed to beimposing yet functional, with environmental seals and air supply. A detachablejet pack and advanced targeting system and sensors are included. The sensorsinclude infrared, night vision, thermo-imager, targeting sight and telescopicoptics up to 2 miles. There is also an air filtration and a small air supplybuilt into the helmet to allow the wearer to ignore the effects of air toxinsand gases. The filters allow the wearer to load tear gas and other riot controlgases in the gas dispenser and be immune.
Built into the armour are several weapon systems and a detachable jet pack. Inthe left arm is a gas dispenser and grenade launcher, and a stun baton is builtinto the left hand. The right arm contains a 9mm submachine gun and dartlauncher. The hands are armoured and function as brass knuckles, allowing thewearer to deal lethal unarmed strikes, and considered armed.

Shock Armour (Late PL5/6)
Type: Medium
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -4
Speed (30 ft): 30
Weight: 20 lb without jet pack, 35 lb with jet pack.
Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Notes: Darkvision 60 feet, thermo optics (see heat signatures), Spot checkrange penalties reduced by 1, +1 to attack with built in ranged weapons due totargeting systems, radio, HUD link with ammo counter for built-in weapons andsensors. Air filters grant +4 Fortitude against airborne toxins and gases, alsoa 1 hour air supply when the helmet is sealed in the event of poisonous gases.Detachable jet pack.

Weapons
9mm submachine gun (right arm) 2d6 20x2, ballistic, 40 ft, 30 rd box.
Dart launcher (right arm) 1d2 + special1 20x2, piercing, 50 ft, 4 rd internal.
40mm grenade launcher (left arm) varies by grenade, 50 ft, 4 internal.
Gas dispenser can contain up to two gases with 2 uses each, or 1 gas with 4uses. Each use fills a 30 foot area surrounding the armour with the loaded gasin 1 round. Usually loaded with tear or other non lethal gas.
Stun fist (left hand) 1d6 +special2 20x2, bludgeoning,melee.

Special1 - The darts can be loaded with anything from poisons, tranquilizers,organic acids or other substances.
Special2 - Targets of the stun fist must succeed on a Fortitude save (DC 10 +damage dealt) or be stunned for 1d4 rounds.

Jet Pack - This is a slightly lighter version of the standard jet pack,weighing only 15 lbs and the speed is reduced to 50 feet (goodmaneuverability). The jet pack can be detached as a free action with a quickrelease. Reattaching the jetpack takes a full round action.

Razor Shark DiveArmour
The razor shark is an evolution of the sea dog combat armour, using advances intechnology. This armour is fully sealed and as streamlined as possible whilestill offering excellent protection. It features retractable flippers and finson the legs and arms to aid in swimming, plus a light propulsion unit ismounted on the back along with the 5 hour air supply. The armour has neutralbuoyancy, so if a person stops swimming, they'll float where they are, withoutascending or descending. Has emergency floatation device installed as well,which automatically engages if the user is unconscious while in the water. Theretractable fins on the arms are equipped with blades for close combat orslashing cables, ropes and air hoses. Built into the suit is a sensor systemequivalent to a robot sensor class V with the sonar option, allowing the userto see in the dark and equipped with sonar as well as cameras. Usually comes indark colours and blues to aid in blending in with the water.

Razor Shark Dive Armour (Late PL6)
Type: Tactical, Amphibious
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft, swim 40 ft
Weight: 40 lbs
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Res (+2)
Notes: Propulsion unit provides swim speed of 40 feet, retractable flippers andfins grant +4 equipment bonus to Swim checks, 5 hour life support, two headmounted lights, HUD and weapons link, military radio, nanobeacon, +4 Listen, +2Spot, Sonar, Class V robot sensors. Reduces time for making Swim checks tobecome fatigued is once every 2 hours instead of once every hour, arm finblades.

Weapons

 Fin Blade (2)
 1d4
 19-20x2
 Slashing


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 23, 2016)

FN P180

Capitalizingon the success of the P90 years ago, and with advances in caseless ammunitionover the years, FN created a replacement to the aging P90: the P180. Using5.56mm x 28mm instead of 5.7mm x 28mm that was in the P90, with the newer XZpropellant. Due to its light weight and high magazine capacity, the P180 is afavourite among tank crews and even secret service members. Due to the smallersize and light weight, the P180 is easier to conceal than the old P90

XZpropellant was discovered to have a much cleaner burn and can easily be shaped,and hold a shape for caseless rounds, leaving no unused residue in the chamberto cause jams 99.5% of the time. XZ has slightly improved performance over themost common used propellants used from the time of the release of the P90 topresent (about 10% increase for a comparable round), which allows for aslightly smaller projectile to have the same damage and range of a slightlylarger caliber, even with a shorter barrel.

Using afeeding system almost identical to the P90s, lighter frame, and the samefeatures as the P90, allowed for easy training for those familiar with theaging P90. 

Damage:2d6 (or 2d8, depending on what your 5.7 stats are)
Critical:20
DamageType: Ballistic.
RangeIncrement: 50 ft (ultramodern firearms put the p90 at 70 ft, but I've seenpeople quote the range at 40ft, so i'm putting this at 50 ft as the round islighter, with somewhat greater power behind it due to the propellant)
Rate OfFire: S, A
Magazine:55 box
Size:Small
Weight:4.5 lbs
PurchaseDC: 20
Restriction:Mil (+3)
Note: TheP180 gains a +1 bonus to sleight of hand checks to conceal the weapon.




FN Litle

Afterreleasing the P180 to replace the aging P90, FN created the Litle, applying theXZ propellant to 9mm caliber weapons. Creating a bullpup design pistol, with aclear window on both sides of the magazines to easily see how many rounds areleft, ambidexterious design since no casing ejector port is needed, but isavailable on the top to remove any possible jammings, which is rare.
The Litlecomes with a laser sight and an LED Illuminator mounted in the forward part ofthe trigger guard.

Litle(PL5/6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage:2d8
Critical:20
DamageType: Ballistic.
RangeIncrement: 40 ft
Rate OfFire: S
Magazine:12 box
Size:Small
Weight: 2lbs
PurchaseDC: 18
Restriction:Lic (+2)
Note:Comes with laser sight which grants +1 to attack rolls within 30 ft, and LEDIlluminator.




Beretta102

TheBeretta 102 is a collaboration between Beretta and HP to create a compact dualweapon system. Using charge pistol technology but wrapped in an older styleframe with the forward section modified to hold a small laser modeled after thePD250. However, due to space limitations, the power pack of the laser can notbe removed, so a power cable has to be plugged into the weapon to recharge thelaser's power supply.
As aconsideration that the weapon was going to be sold to military supportpersonnel and tank/mech crews where space is limited for personal defensesystems, HP has added a special boosting capacitor system to give the lasersignificantly more punch, but drains the battery far faster.

Beretta102 (PL 6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage:2d8 / 2d8
Critical:20
DamageType: Ballistic for charge pistol, fire for laser
RangeIncrement: 60 ft / 30 ft
Rate ofFire: Semi / Semi*
Size: Med
Weight:3.4 lbs
Ammo: 11box charge pistol, 25 box laser
Purchase:22 Res (+2)
AlternateFire Mode: As a swift action, the laser can be set to its other fire mode whichchanges the rate of fire to single and deals 4d6 but uses up 3 rounds of ammo.
Game Note:Switching between charge pistol and laser is a swift action which can be doneonce a round. The laser and charge pistol can not be fired at the sametime. 




Falcon HF

The FalconHF is Texan Arms' first foray into pistols, although it isn't just a hand gun,it comes with a high frequency blade attached to use in melee combat as well.
Wellcrafted and balanced, some people have started to combine many martial artsstyles that use small bladed weapons combined with fighting styles that peoplewould consider part of 'gun'fu'. This does reduce the number of weapons one hasto carry into combat, one does have to be careful not to slice themselves whenusing the Falcon HF. The Falcon makes use of the XZ propellant allowing for adecent size magazine and also due to a unique barrel design which refocuses theexpanding gases of the propellant to gives the Falcon incredible range for apistol. 

Falcon HF(PL 6 Personal Firearms Proficiency feat)
Damage:2d8 gun / 2d4 high frequency blade
Critical:20 gun / 19-20 high frequency blade
DamageType: Ballistic for gun, slashing for blade
RangeIncrement: 60 ft / melee
Rate ofFire: Semi / -
Size:Small
Weight:3.7 lbs
Ammo: 11box gun, 2 hours of continuous use of the high frequency blade before needingrecharging
Purchase:19 Res (+2)
Masterworkweapon grants a +1 to attack for both shooting the gun and using the highfrequency blade.
Alternateweapon gadget applied. Note that the high frequency blade and gun can both beused at the same time, however user will still suffer normal penalties forshooting into melee without proper feats, although is considered armed with amelee for such circumstances.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 23, 2016)

Pneumatic Pistol (PL 5)
Developed when mankind took its first steps into space, the pneumatic pistol operates on simple compressed-air technologies to fire a standard ballistic bullet.Though standard firearms would function in space, the heat and friction generated by standard firearms caused guns to jam as their metal frames expanded and contracted. Thus, the pneumatic pistol was created to eliminate the excess heat generated by standard firearms while still maintaining velocity and lethality. The pneumatic pistol fires a specially designed bullet, launched from the weapon by an intense blast o fcompressed air. With no gravity or atmospheric friction to slow down the pneumatic bullet, only a small amount of compressed air is required to get the bullet up to lethal speeds in the vacuum of space. Each magazine of pneumatic ammunition contains not only the bullets themselves, but the highly-compressed air needed to propel those bullets. Though less effective in an atmosphere, pneumatic pistols have much higher ranges in space than most standard firearms.
Pneumatic Rifle (PL 5)
The pneumatic rifle employs the same technology as the pneumatic pistol. The pneumatic rifle fires deadlier rounds at targets even further away from the shooter, using a larger amount of compressed air and a specially-designed barrel that enhances the ammunition’s momentum as the weapon is fired.


 Weapon Damage Critical Type Range RoF Magazine Size Weight PDC Pneumatic  Pistol 2d6 20 Ball 80 ft S,A 15 box Medium 3 lb 18 Pneumatic  Rifle 2d8 20 Ball 140 ft S,A 20 box Large 8 lb 21
Noteneumatic weapons use their normal range increments while in vacuum or very thin atmospheres, but suffer half range in normal or heavier atmospheres.Pneumatic weapons use personal firearms proficiency.




LeMat Revolver mk2


The LeMat Revolver mk2 is a remake of the old LeMat revolver of circa 1856, combining a revolver with a single shot shotgun. Although the original LeMat used .42 caliber and a 18 gauge shotgun, the mk2 comes in two forms: the .357 revolver/12 gauge model, or the intimidating .44 magnum/10 gauge super mk2. The.357 revolver model has a 9 round cylinder, with a single shot 12 gauge underbarrel shotgun, but the .44 magnum model only has 6 round cylinder with a 10 gauge underbarrel shotgun.

LeMat Revolver mk2 (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6/ 2d8
Critical:20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft / 15 ft
Rate Of Fire: Semi / Single
Magazine: 9 cyl. / 1 internal
Size:Medium
Weight: 4lb
Purchase DC: 18
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Note: The number before the slash is the .357 revolver rounds, the number after is the 12 gauge shotgun. Considered a masterwork weapon and grants a +1 to attack rolls.Switching between revolver and shotgun is a swift action that can only be done once a round. Grants the user a +1 circumstance bonus to Intimidate checks.

LeMat Revolver Super mk2 (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8/ 2d10
Critical:20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 30 ft / 15 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi / Single
Magazine: 6cyl / 1 internal
Size:Medium
Weight: 5lb
Purchase DC: 19
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Note: The number before the slash is the .44 magnum rounds, the number after is the 10 gauge shotgun. Considered a masterwork weapon and grants a +1 bonus to attack rolls. Switching between revolver and shotgun is a swift action that can only be done once a round. Grants the user a +2 circumstance bonus to Intimidate checks.




Wris tLauncher

The wrist launcher is a thick, armoured gauntlet that completely covers the hand and forearm up to the elbow. Behind the wrist is the exit ports for the weapon system. A few different versions of the wrist launcher is available, from light ballistic weapon, shotgun with usually special rounds, flechette or mini grenade launcher. Loading a wrist launcher is not quick due to the design to keep it as light and form fitting as possible, taking a trained person about 5 minutes to fully reload. To fire a wrist launcher, a firing stud on the side is available, but most users prefer the trigger inside the gauntlet which is primed when the hand is held in a specific way, then specific fingers move to act as the trigger. These weapons use advanced miniaturization and start making small scale appearances in the most advanced elite units at the end of PL6 and sees a little more wide spread use in more elite units or among officers and spec ops teams in PL7.

4mm Wrist Launcher
This is the light ballistic wrist launcher, using 4mm caseless ammunition for a light submachine gun style weapon. 

4mm Wrist Launcher (PL6/7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6
Critical:20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 20 ft
Rate Of Fire: S, A
Magazine:15 internal
Size:Small
Weight:4.5 lbs
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction:Res (+2)
Note:Takes 5 minutes to reload, which it can not be worn. User can not be disarmed of a wrist launcher.

16 Gauge Wrist Launcher
This is the shotgun version of the wrist launcher. Although it is in a smaller size shotgun, with improved propellants and other materials, these smaller shells have the same power as the 12 gauge rounds of the previous age. This version of the wrist launcher usually is loaded with special rounds, such as CS gas or door busters or shot for more area affect, or dragon breathe rounds.

16 Gauge Wrist Launcher (PL6/7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8*
Critical:20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 15
Rate Of Fire: Semi
Magazine:7 internal
Size:Small
Weight:4.5 lbs
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction:Res (+2)
Note: *For standard shot. Can be loaded with same variant ammunition of 12 gauge shotguns of PL5. Takes 5 rounds to reload, which can not be done while worn. User cannot be disarmed of a wrist launcher.

Flechette Wrist Launcher
This wrist launcher fires bundles of flechettes at the target. Although not good against heavily armoured targets, is excellent against non armoured foes, plus has the advantage of being useful in cutting things from a distance. A favourite weapon amongst many Spec Ops teams. The flechette version is also significantly quieter than other versions.
Flechette Wrist Launcher (PL6/7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6
Critical:20
Damage Type: Piercing, slashing
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate OfFire: S, A
Magazine:30 internal
Size:Small
Weight:4.5 lbs
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction :Lic (+1)
Note:Takes 5 minutes to reload, which can not be done while worn. User can not be disarmed of a wrist launcher.

Mini Grenade Wrist Launcher
This version launches mini grenades and has a more powerful launching system so that the user is less likely to be caught in the blast radius of their own weapons.

Mini Grenade Wrist Launcher (PL6/7 Weapon Proficiency Grenade Launcher)
Damage:Varies
Critical:varies
Damage Type: varies
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate Of Fire: Semi
Magazine:5 internal
Size:Small
Weight: 5 lbs
Purchase DC: 30
Restriction:Mil (+3)
Note: Can use any mini grenade available on the market. Takes five minutes to reload,which can not be done while worn. User can not be disarmed of a wrist launcher.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 23, 2016)

Starflash

The starflash is more of a vanity item than a true combat pistol. Very stylish with it's sleek, chrome finish. Although it is very reliable, its damage and range is lower than other laser pistols, although it does have a much higher payload from a standard power pack. It's usually sold more as a defense weapon for more well off civilians, especially since its stun setting is particularly well respected.

Starflash (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6
Critical:20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 20 ft
Rate Of Fire: S, A
Magazine:75 box
Size:Medium
Weight: 3.5 lbs
Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Note: Has stun module, damage is switched to nonlethal and on a Fort Save DC 15 or target is stunned for 1d4 rounds. Has a shiny chrome finish, rust resistant and well sealed to protect it from dirt and grime.




Dragoon Mini-Flamer(PL 7)
Resembling a large pistol, this weapon is a miniaturized variant of the flamethrower (see Chapter 4: Equipment in the d20 Modern Roleplaying Game for more information
about the flamethrower). A character must have the Personal Firearms Proficiency feat to use the dragoon mini flamer properly. This weapon is unlike a conventional flamethrower in that it is used to make direct attacks on a specific target (rather than on any creature in the line of flame) and requires an attack roll (rather than a reflex save from each target, as is the case when attacking with a flamethrower). The dragoon mini-flamer is fed by a rod of solid chemical fuel that is loaded directly into the weapon like a
clip of ammo. The chemical fuel in the rod is a byproduct of chemical rocket propellant research,but was an ineffective propellant because it burned too hot and too slow. The dragoon miniflamer shoots a stream of flaming goo that adheres to the target and initially deals 2d6 fire damage. The goo continues to burn, dealing 1d6 points of fire damage per round for 4 rounds. This burning chemical compound is difficult to extinguish, and takes two full round actions or the use of a fire extinguisher to put out.

Dragoon Mini-Flamer 2d6 x2 Energy (Fire) 20 ft. Single 10 box Small 5 18 Res (+1)


Dragoon Fuel Rod
This solid fuel rod functions as ammunition for the dragoon mini-flamer. If the rod itself takes 15 points of direct fire damage it ignites and explodes, dealing 2d8 fire damage to all within a 10-foot radius (Reflex save for half).



Mustang Arms Whisper

The name Whisper, is a misnomer, for this weapon. A well balanced pistol shaped like old revolvers, but in reality it is a heavy laser pistol, with a quite loud discharge. It doesn't use a standard power pack, instead using a cylinder shaped one, with a docking port that comes with the whisper when purchased. The power of this weapon is comparable to laser rifles, but lacks the range, which for most users is fine as it makes for an excellent close quarters weapon. The holster is designed for quick drawing and holstering the weapon again, making it a favourite amongst gunslingers.

Whisper (PL 6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Small
Weight: 2.5 lb
Ammo: 25 box
Purchase DC: 19 Lic (+1)
Notes: Masterwork, granting a +1 to attack rolls. When using included holster,user gains the benefit of the Quick Draw feat.




MX Pocket

The MX Pocket is a personal defense weapon sold commercially for civil defense.Extremely light, easy to use and concealable, this weapon is perfect for those wanting something more than some mace to protect themselves with. Comes with a docking station for recharging its power cells. The holster allows for it to be quickly drawn in an emergency. The MX also features a powerful stun setting,which in many areas where owning a weapon is illegal, or extremely difficult to obtain licensing, the MX can be locked in stun only setting, making it more legal.

MX Pocket (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 20 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Tiny
Weight: 1.5 lb
Ammo: 20 internal
Purchase DC: 16 Lic (+1)
Notes: Includes docking station for recharging the power cell, taking only 3 hours to recharge. Small size grants a +1 to Sleight of Hand checks to conceal it. Holster grants the user use of the Quick Draw feat. Has stun module, damage changed to nonlethal and Fort save DC 19 or be stunned for 1d6+1 rounds.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 23, 2016)

Balor
The Balor is a large framed magnum revolver with a single shot gyrojet barrel mounted on top. The revolver chamber holds 7 magnum pistol rounds, while the gyrojet holds a single gyrojet rifle round.
Balors were designed for survivalists that might encounter hostile indigenous creatures that are too large for smaller arms. The magnum rounds have more stopping power than standard pistols, using XZ propellant .44 magnum caseless rounds. The gyrojet rifle round provides an even longer range, and sometimes fitted with an explosive rounds. Balors are also found amongst some officers as the magnum offers good stopping power at modest range, plus the gyrojet's long range allows for greater striking range, if a bit slower to reload.

Balor (Late PL5/PL6)
Damage: 2d8+2 revolver / 2d6 gyrojet (2d6 +1d6 for explosive rounds)
Critical: 20 / 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft / 140 ft
Rate of Fire: s / single
Size: medium
Weight: 5 lbs
Ammo: 7 cylinder / 1 internal
Purchase DC: 
Notes: Switching between gyrojet and revolver is a free action. Can not fire both gyrojet and .44 magnum at same time due to single trigger design. Reloading the gyrojet is a standard action, which is separate from reloading the magnum cylinder.


Nelson
The Nelson is a simple, easy to use, personal defense gauss pistol. It uses a small 2.2mm caliber round, making it fairly weak in terms of damage, but it holds a large capacity of rounds. The ammunition uses metamaterials that becomes easily malleable once a magnetic field passes through it. The magnetic field that launches the round activates the metamaterial, which allows it to deform incredibly quickly upon hitting a target, transferring far more of its kinetic energy to the target than normal bullets, also preventing chances of the round punching through the target. Unfortunately, this also means that targets with armour are better protected as the force from the impact is spread out over the armour, transferring less to the target. The magazine contains the power cell for the Nelson, and using the provided charging dock that comes with the Nelson. To power the Nelson, a small rechargeable power pack is placed in the back, with enough power to launch 200 rounds. A coloured power light indicates how full the charge is. Once it turns red, the battery has enough power to fire 10 more times before requiring a recharge. It flashes red when there is only enough power for 2 shots.

Nelson (PL6 Personal Firearms)
Damage: 2d4
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Small
Weight: 1 lb
Ammo: 35 box
Purchase DC: 16 Lic (+1)
Notes: Easy to conceal, granting a +4 to checks to hide the Nelson. Against targets wearing armour that provides a +2 or greater bonus, or Natural Armour of +3 or higher, the Nelson deals only half damage. The Nelson is only effective out to 5 range increments as the air friction causes the round to deform and lose speed.
Ammunition PDC 9 for box of 100.



The EP, or Energy Pulse, weapons fire brief but intense bursts of charged particles. To an observer, the weapon seems to spit small balls of white flame that explode on contact with a solid object. Pulse guns have respectable stopping power and range.

The EP-1 is the first of the energy pulse weapon series, and as such is more bulky than the later models, and suffers from lower damage and range. A bulky, short rifle, compared to the EP-8, but has larger area damage than the -5 or -8.
EP-1 (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Med
Weight: 9 lbs.
Ammo: 40
Purchase DC: 
Notes: Damage is dealt to a 5 foot area. Targets beside the target hit must make a Reflex save DC 15 for half damage.

The EP-5 is an excellent pistol, used by many militaries, well balanced and easy to maintain. However, due to the nature of the weapon, it is not recommended to use them in close quarters as the exploding energy pulse can injure the user when used at point blank range.
EP-5 (PL6-7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 35 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Med
Weight: 4 lbs.
Ammo: 50
Purchase DC: 
Notes: Damage is dealt to a 5 foot area. Targets beside the target hit must make a Reflex save DC 15 for half damage.

The EP-8 is the rifle version of the EP-5, boasting higher damage and range.
EP-8 (PL 6-7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 5d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 75 ft
Rate of Fire: s
Size: Large
Weight: 13 lbs.
Ammo: 50
Purchase DC: 
Notes: Damage is dealt to a 5 foot area. Targets beside the target hit must make a Reflex save DC 15 for half damage.

The EP-9 is a heavy rifle, dealing damage on par with the EP-8, but with a larger burst area, and slightly shorter range.
EP-9 (PL6-7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 5d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 70 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: large
Weight: 15 lbs.
Ammo: 50
Purchase DC: 
Notes: Damage is dealt to a 15 foot area. Targets beside the target hit must make a Reflex save DC 16 for half damage.



Thunderfist Disposable Hold-Out Gun

The Thunderfist is a two shot 11mm caseless derringer formed of woven graphite fiber. In cross-section, the Thunderfist is only just over an inch and a half across, and only 5 inches long. Readily concealable and containing no ferrous metals, this baby still packs a punch out to 75 feet. Internal chemical propellent fires the ceramic projectiles that are sharpened for armour penetration. When both rounds are fired, the weapon can be thrown away as the left over chemicals from the propellant melts the frame. These weapons are used by many military specialists and infiltrators as a back up weapon due to the construction and stealth material used in it's construction.
When not in use, the Thunderfist looks like just a handle with a button the left side. Pressing the button with your thumb, with fingers held out, the barrel and trigger swing up and out for quick and easy use.

Thunderfist Disposable Hold-Out Gun (Late PL5
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 15 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Tiny
Weight: 2 lbs
Ammo: 2 internal
Purchase DC: 23 Mil (+3)
Notes: Only effective out to 5 range increments. After the second shot is fired, the weapon begins to melt down 1 round after it is fired, turning into a melted pile of slag. +5 to hide from weapon detection systems and +5 to sleight of hand checks.



TX-7 Hybrid Pistol
The TX-7 is a combination laser pistol and revolver. Under the long barrel of the laser is the short barrel of the revolver, with its ammunition cylinder in front of the trigger guard. The revolver uses .357 rounds, but with advanced technology, allows for various types of ammunition to be available. The laser has a stun module, making the TX-7 popular amongst law enforcement.

TX-7 Hybrid Pistol (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8 laser / 2d6 .357
Critical: x20
Damage Type: Fire / Ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft / 40 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Med
Weight: 5.5 lb.
Ammo: 50 box / 6 cyl
Purchase DC: 17 Lic (+1)
Notes: Switching between laser, stun and revolver is a free action, can not fire both at same time. Stun module for laser, target makes Fort save DC 15 or stunned for 1d4 rounds.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 23, 2016)

Healing Goop

Life Sciences entry into pharmaceuticals is aptly named.. It's green goop that heals. Using their expertise in genetics, they created a type of bacteria that is short lived once exposed to air, and its only purpose is to fuel the natural healing process of organic creatures. This green gel is kept in containers and applied via caulking gun like devices, applied to the skin of a target, preferably on or near the injury. This goop is absorbed by the skin, and heals the target. A single application, which is about 4 ozs, which the applicator is predesigned to dispense with each pull of the trigger, heals 1d4 Hit Points. This will also stop the bleeding condition, and if applied to a dying subject, even if the amount of damage healed doesn't raise them to 0 HP, it allows the subject to make an immediate save to stabilize with a +2 to the check.
Applicator weight: 3 lbs, PDC 4.
40 oz tube (10 applications) PDC 19.



Remote Jet Injector

This medium sized pistol is actually a medical device designed to make use of Life Science's Healing Goop. The device looks like a thick curved pistol with a large cradle on the top half where the 40 oz Healing Goop container is inserted. Under the frame, in front of the trigger guard is a small cylinder, which is a small air compressor. The Remote jet injector works by sucking in air, compressing it, then uses that to launch a single application of the green healing goop to a target. Unfortunately the remote jet injector is short ranged, but it is effective.

Name (PL6-7, although the technology behind the weapon is early-mid PL5)
Damage: Heals 1d4 HP
Critical: n/a
Damage Type: Healing
Range Increment: 20 ft, 5 range increments
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Small
Weight: 3 lbs
Ammo: 10 rd tube
Purchase DC: 16
Notes: The remote jet injector is not usable in any environment without a gaseous environment. This environment can be nearly any gas, oxygen, carbon dioxide, etc. However, if the gases that make up the environment can become explosive if compressed to over 50 PSI, this is highly dangerous as attempting to fire the remote jet injector will cause such gases to explode in the device, dealing 2d4 fire damage to the user and destroying the device and the healing goop.


Spray-Metal PL7
Spray metal is a super epoxy with metal alloys in it that can be used to patch damage to armour, mechs, vehicles and buildings. For small (medium sized) objects can repair up to 4d6, and larger (large sized) objects up to 1d4 x 10 points of damage. Only 3 applications will work on an object, but will not fully repair the object (if the applications would bring the object's HP to max, make it one less than max), as it will still need to be brought in for repairs, although reduce repair DC by 2.
PDC 25



Healing Chalice (PL7)
With advances in nanite technology and medicines, Bio Life created the Healing Chalice, a modern miracle in medical technology many say. The healing chalice looks like a large metal goblet, thick stem and a shallow cavity. A couple of small gem like buttons are on the base. When water is poured into the cavity, then activated by pressing the power gem button, nanites hidden in the chalice begin converting the water into a viscous dark liquid, which takes approximately 2 minutes. The user then drinks this dark sludge, which tastes very similar to maple syrup. 
In 1d4 rounds, the sludge goes to work, healing the user. The user gains the benefits from a medkit (removing dazed, stunned or fatigued conditions, and treats poisons), plus also heals 2d8 hit points. A person can only benefit from a healing chalice 4 times a day.
A healing chalice can only be used a maximum of 6 times a day. It gains power from ambient heat and light. The nanites will have to be replaced after about a year as they break down over time.
PDC for Healing Chalice: 30
Nanite Replacement: 13


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 23, 2016)

Minion-O-Matic (PL8 or supertech in PL6 or 7)

Chuck stops before a large contraction, "Maybe ye need some help with chores, or just want something to boss around. Well, the Minion-O-Matic will get the jobdone, yessirrie!"
Before you is a large device, a large glass tube on the right side, connected to a large base with a part that looks like about three fridges attached together with various hoses and cables connecting to the glass tube and to other parts of the device. One door on the metal casing has "Insert Genetic Sample Here", while a door next to it has "Insert Material Here"painted on them. There are is a small touch screen between the Genetic Sample door and the glass tube.
The Minion-O-Matic is a nearly idiot proof, fairly simple cloning chamber. A personneeds to put a genetic sample into the sample chamber, such as a few pieces ofhair, blood, some skin, or the like. Then put a suitable amount of organic,and/or inorganic material in the material chamber, then set up the basic parameters of the clone using the touch screen, then hit Start, and let the Minion-O-Matic do its thing and create a minion in about a week.
There is a catch with the Minion-O-Matic, as the clone isn't an exact duplicate of the original genetic sample, this was done as a means to prevent people from cloning themselves and having the clone thinking it was the original and start all kinds of lawsuits, or get around laws against cloning as the new creature isn't an exact clone. Also, there are some.. personality quirks that usually appear in minions. Usually these quirks are in the form of silly, comedic antics and shenanigans under default settings. Think the minions from the movie Despicable Me for some basic acts of shenanigans that one will find from a group of minions. Depending on the additions to the basic minion, different quirks will appear. Minions with animalistic additions may take on stereotypical quirks associated with such animals. Minions that are more combat oriented can develop quirks from collecting trophies of their kills, having to kill specific number of foes at a time, needing to waste an extra round of ammo in a dead body to make sure it's dead, to laughing like a little girl while shooting, possessively stroking their weapons and naming them, to playing music while attacking and doing actions to a soundtrack.

On default settings, the Minion-O-Matic will create a humanoid, about 75% the size of the original, with slightly different skin tone, facial and body structure will be similar but will be different from the original. The ability stats of the new creature will be 2 points lower, and start as a level 1 common npc. The screen will display how much material is needed to create the desired minion and a list of basic materials it needs, even sources of where to get them, and it'll do the rest to break down and separate unnecessary material. It takes about 2d4 days to create a medium sized minion.
Due to the fact that the materials needed can be found even in many households. Generally about 75% of the created minion's mass is required in materials.
With farther exploration of the settings and options of the Minion-O-Matic, the user can create some rather unique abilities in their minions, from bio-luminescence, increased mobility, various animal traits (moreaus) with genetic samples and parts mixed into the materials needed, and even imprinting various skills for task specific minions.


 Object Size Weight Purchase  DC Restriction Minion-O-Matic Huge 2 tons 42 -
 Basic instructions for Minions:
Simple humanoid minion, using any of the Low-Level NPCs provided in the d20 Modern book starting at page 271. PDC 31 in materials. This includes the basic skills provided in the NPC stats, however the creation will be shorter than average humans.
All creations have a base PDC of 31, with all other additions added to this.
Example of a minion is a Werewolf with the Aquan gene therapy and a +4 bonus to Str would cost PDC (31 base + 19 template + 25 gene therapy + 17x4 ability score adjustment 4 times) 32
Adding new abilities to minions will cost additional materials which are added to the basic cost of the minion to be created. Basically follow rules for converting all the PDC to cash values, add all the PDCs together then convert back to PDC, rounding up, for final PDC of all necessary materials. Each additional ability added to the minion will increase the time necessary to the time necessary for the minion to be created

Adding Gene Therapy type templates to the minion is PDC X, where X is Fort DC + number of Fort saves needed divided by 5. So adding Aquan is PDC 25 (Fort DC 20 + 5 (25 saves divided by 5). Adding Healer would be PDC 35 (Fort DC 30 + 5 (25 saves divided by 5). Adding Gene Therapy templates increases the creation time by 1 day.
Basic Moreaus, as found on page 247 of d20 Modern manual cost PDC 27 for covert, 29 for modert, and 31 for overt moreaus. Creation time is increased by 1 day for each level of degree of moreau.
Adding Other Templates (can not use templates that are undead or construct in nature) have a PDC of 17 + template's CR adjustment. Increased time is 12 hours times template's CR adjustment. So if a minion was to get the werewolf template, the template would cost PDC 19 (17+ CR of +22), and take 1 extra day (12 x CR of+2).

Adding Special abilities or qualities.
Many abilities can be added to your minions.
+1 to one ability score PDC 17 plus 6 hours
Extraordinary Ability (Ex) PDC 22 plus 1 day
Supernatural Ability (Su) 25 plus 2 days
+1 Increased Natural Armour PDC 18 plus 1 day
Speed Increase PDC 12 for every 5 ft increase plus 12 hours
Extra limbs PDC 19 for an arm or leg plus 2 days
Tail PDC 21 plus 1 day 12 hours
Wings PDC 25 plus 2 days 6 hours
Some rather unique additions to minions have been seen from people tossing in different materials in the mix and unique combinations of options. A few unique additions are provided below.

Metal Natural Armour
Selecting the natural armour increase, while adding metal to the mix of materials used has allowed some minions to be enhanced. Only pure metals, no alloys create the metal natural armour. Alloyed metals can be added to the material chamber, but only the pure metal is extracted and used. The appearance of metal natural armour can be small metallic looking scales to metallic bone plating, similar to insect exoskeletons but not covering the whole body.

Lead will increase the minions weight by 75% and add +4 Natural armour, but decreases speed by 10 ft and decreases Dex by 2, but increase Str by 2, add 10 to HP.Also the minion can be used to block sensors from scanning anything it's holding or standing in front of (imposes a -10 to rolls to scan past the minion). Requires at least 20 lbs of lead. About PDC 21, adds 2 days.

Titanium adds +3 natural armour and DR 3 and fire resistance 3, increasing weight by 10%, add 15 to HP. Requires about 25 to 30 lbs of titanium. Requires 25 lbs of titanium, PDC 31, adding 3 days.
Chromium only add +1 to Natural armour, makes the minion immune to normal fire (fires,explosions and normal heat sources that cause fire damage), and resistant to lasers and plasma weapons. Immunity to normal fires, but gains fire resistance 10 to lasers and plasma weapons. At least 30 lbs are needed, increases minion's weight by 25%. PDC 29, adds 3 days.
Iron adds +5 natural armour, DR 4, increasing weight by 25%, decreases speed by 5 ft and Dex by 1, add 20 to HP. Any natural weapons that the minion possesses have their damage die increased by one type, so d4 to d6, d6 to d8, etc. Requires at least 25 lbs of iron, PDC 25, adds 2 days 12 hours.
Nickel adds only +1 to natural armour, increases weight by 10%. Many people would consider nickel to make a poor armour choice, however when combined with other powers, nickel becomes quite useful. When combined with energy expulsion powers, increase damage by 1 die, and range by 25%. Also minion gains a +2 bonus against being disarmed or being bull rushed/overran while standing on a ferrous floor. Requires at least 25 lbs of nickel, PDC 22, adds 1 day 18 hours.
Copper adds only +1 to natural armour, increases weight by 10%, increases Dex by 2 and energy resistance electricity 5. Decrease Str by 2, and when combined with energy expulsion powers, increase damage by 2 die and range by 25%. If the energy type is electricity range increase is actually 50% and increase die type by 1, so d4 to d6, d6 to d8, etc. PDC is 23, requires at least 40 lbs of copper, adds 2 days.
Mercury doesn't create plating on the minion's body, instead gives it a metallic sheen.  Adds +2 to natural armour, increases Dex by 4, but reduce Str by 4, add 5 to HP, and gains immunity to poison, increase weight by 75%. 50 lbs of mercury is required, PDC 30, adding 4 days.


*Animal Splices*
Throughgen  manipulation and DNA splicing, the following alterations can be made to asubject. These alterations have a PDC of 33 and require a skilled doctor withproper facilities. Can also be made available at higher PLs as a temporaryalteration in the form of an injectable retrovirus. If used in theMinion-O-Matic each is considered to be an Extraordinary ability and requiresat least 5 lbs of matter from the related animal.
AvailableSplices
Below aresome sample animal attributes that can serve as a basic list for both long-termand short-term DNA splicing.
Bat’sEcholocation: The character becomes able to use sound as a means of detectingnearby enemies. A character with this spliced attribute may use the Blindsightspecial quality at a range of 30 feet.
Bear’sBlood: The character’s blood becomes unusually thick and clots easily. Anycharacter with this spliced attribute gains +4 equipment bonus to Fortitudesaving throws made to stabilize.
Blood ofthe Reptile: The character may cool his blood at will, allowing him to bypassheat-sensing equipment and creatures with ease. A character with this specialability may not be detected by the heat given off by his body, eitherelectronically or through means that rely on body heat.
CheetahSpeed: A character with this attribute possesses enhanced legs and muscles thatallow him to propel himself quickly over short distances. As a full-roundaction, a character with this spliced attribute may move up to 530 feet thisround in a straight line. The character can use this ability for a number ofrounds equal to his Constitution modifier (minimum 1), after which thecharacter becomes fatigued for 1d4 rounds.
Eel Charge:Characters with this spliced ability may give off a short electric dischargewhen coming into physical contact with others. Any character possessing thisability may deal 1d6 points of electrical damage by making a touch attackagainst the target; similarly, this ability may be used in conjunction with anunarmed melee attack to add this electrical damage to the attack’s normaldamage. The character must then wait 1d4+1 rounds before the ability can beused again.
Eyes of theEagle: The character’s sense of sight has been improved by strengthening hiseyes to the level of the eagle’s. This character gains a +4 bonus on all Spotchecks and may see up to twice as far as normal under clear conditions.
FelineLeap: A character with this spliced attribute may bend her spine like a cat’sto add spring to any leap. By making any Jump check as a full-round action,the character gains a +4 mutation bonus on that Jump check.
Fish Oil:The character with this spliced attribute secretes a thin, odorless oil thatallows him to pass through the water with the grace and agility of a fish.This spliced attribute grants the character a +4 mutation bonus to all Swimchecks.
Grip of theGecko: The character possessing this spliced ability secretes a stickysubstance at will that grants him extraordinary grip on even the smoothestofsurfaces. This spliced attribute provides a +6 mutation bonus to all Climbchecks and an additional +4 mutation bonuses to rolls made to resist disarmattempts.
Lizard’sRegeneration: The character with this genetic alteration can regenerate lostlimbs at a slow pace. Any time this character loses an arm, leg, or otherappendage, it regenerates slowly over the course of 3d8 days. Theshortterm version of this genetic alteration fast healing 3 for a number ofrounds equal to his Constitution score (minimum 0).
Mockingbird’sSong: A character with this spliced attribute has an enhanced voice box thatcan mimic the sounds created by other creatures and characters. This charactergains a +4 mutation bonus on all Bluff checks made while mimicking sounds orvoices.
Ox’sStrength: The character possessing this spliced attribute is gifted withstronger than normal muscles. The character gains a +4 mutation bonus to his orher Strength score.
RhinocerosHide: This character’s skin becomes thick and leathery, providing protectionagainst many more damaging attacks. The character with this spliced attributegains DR 2/—.
Scent ofthe Canine: With this spliced attribute, the character’s scent of smell isenhanced to the point where it rivals that of a bloodhound or German shepherd.The character gains the Scent special quality. See the description of the Scentspecial quality for more details on how this ability works.
Snakeskin:A character with this spliced attribute gains extraordinarily smooth skin andis able to slip out of bindings with ease. This ability grants a +4 mutationbonus to Escape Artist checks and a +4 mutation bonus to all attempts to breaka grapple or a pin.
Sonar ofthe Whale: This character gains the ability to make use of sonar to determinethe location of other creatures and objects while underwater. The charactergains Blindsight up to a range of 200 feet while underwater.
Spider’sReflexes: A character with this spliced attribute gains the preternaturalability to react to danger before it strikes. On any round where this characterwould normally not be able to act on the surprise round, he may spend oneaction point to gain a normal action that surprise round.
Stealth ofthe Fox: Any character possessing this DNA splicing gains the ability to moveas silently as a fox on winter snow. The character gains a +4 mutation bonus toall Move Silently checks.


 Splicing  Effect
 Fort Save     
 Number of Successes​  Bat’s  Echolocation
 20​  25+1d4​  Bear's  Blood
 15​   20 +1d8​  Blood of  the   Reptile
 15​  20+1d6​  Cheetah  Speed
 20​  20+1d4​  Eel  Charge
 20​  20+1d8​  Eyes of  the Eagle
 15​  15+1d4​  Feline  Leap
 20​  20+1d4​  Fish Oil
 15​  15+1d6​  Grip of  the Gecko
 15​  15+1d8​  Lizard's    Regeneration
 15​  20+1d8​  Mockingbird's  Song
 15​  5+1d4​  Ox's  Strength
 20​  15+1d8​  Rhinoceros  Hide
 20​  20+1d8​  Scent of  the   Canine
 15​  20+1d6​  Snakeskin
 15​  15+1d6​  Sonar of  the Whale
 15​  20+1d6​  Spider's  Reflexes
 15​  20+1d8​  Stealth  of the Fox
 15​  15+1d6​


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 23, 2016)

Heat Blades
With the raise of the popularity of melee weapons, new metallurgy technology has been applied to old style weapons. By using high heat resistant metals combined with ceramics, weapon makers have added heating elements to the blades which increases their damage potential. The other added effect is the blade glows from the heat providing enough light similar to a candle.

Heat Sword (PL5 Simple Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 1d8 + 2d6 fire
Critical: 19-20 x 2
Damage Type: Slashing plus fire when activated
Range Increment: melee
Size: medium
Magazine: 10 minutes of use
Weight: 4.5 lbs
Purchase DC: 18
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
Special: Takes one round for the elements to heat up to full temperature.

Heat Knife (PL5 Simple Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 1d4 + 1d6 fire
Critical: 19-20 x 2
Damage Type: Piercing plus fire when activated
Range Increment: melee
Size: medium
Magazine: 10 minutes of use
Weight: 1.5 lbs
Purchase DC: 14
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
Special: Takes one round for the elements to heat up to full temperature.

Entertainer's Heat Blade
One other popular use of heat blades has been in the entertainment industry. By using different types of ceramics and metals used in the blade, and using different levels of heat, and in some cases, coating the blades in different chemicals, they have made the colour the blade glows other than the normal red. Entertainer's heat blades are usually not sharpened for the safety of the user.

The Scottish sword dancer Dawn McClury is one of the most famous entertainers who uses entertainer's heat blade in her routine, as she uses ones that are combat capable. There is an underground pool running as to how badly she will one day hurt herself with her heat blades.
Entertainer's Heat Sword (PL5 Simple Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 1d6 + 2d6 fire
Critical: 20 x 2
Damage Type: Bludgeoning plus fire when activated
Range Increment: melee
Size: medium
Magazine: 10 minutes of use
Weight: 4.5 lbs
Purchase DC: 18
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
Special: Takes one round for the elements to heat up to full temperature



Slammer Hammer

"Dammit man! The alarm's gone off, we don't have time crack the safe's code." Billy whined as the security alarms wailed.
Fixer Joe walks up to the safe bearing a large sledge hammer, "Then we'll crack the safe itself...."

Last bit of conversation recorded by the sensors on the safe door of the TD Bank in Calgary, Alberta before it was destroyed along with half the door to the safe.

With the raise of use of melee weapons in the future, with the return of bladed weapons in the form of vibro blades and beam swords (aka light sabers), it was inevitable that someone found a way to resurrect other weapons.
The Slammer Hammer was one of the first first to see popular use, especially with body guards and thugs where intimidation can help prevent a fight. A large warhammer with a 5 foot handle, although shorter or longer ones are available. The large square tapered head is reinforced and treated to withstand a great deal of heat at it's striking side. This is done because the striking surface has an opening which exposes a shaped charge when loaded for use against armoured foes, like someone in power armour, or for those times you just need to smash in the security doors or when you don't have the time to pick the lock on the safe. The smaller end is designed to be opened to reload the shaped charges, which are primed by a button on the handle.
When a charge is primed, the explosive's contact trigger is exposed from the opening in the striking face and detonates upon contact. It is highly advised that you disengage the primer button before putting the weapon away if you end up not hitting something.

Many thugs love the Slammer Hammer and it is also quite popular for those in the mob as it makes an excellent leg breaker. Some people even refer to the Slammer as 'Safe Crackers', 'Gut busters' and other similar terms.
Damage: 1d10 hammer, 5d6 ignores 5 points of hardness/DR charge
Critical: 20
Damage Type: bludgeon hammer/ explosive
Range Increment: melee
Rate Of Fire: Semi for the explosive charges
Magazine: 5 shaped charges
Size: Large
Weight: 16.5 lbs
Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
Note: Could get away with using only the simple weapons proficiency as it's a large sledge hammer basically, although archaic weapons proficiency would work just as well. Due to it's large and imposing size, the Slammer Hammer grants a +2 bonus to Intimidation checks. 
When the charge is primed, a free action that the player must announce is doing as there is a limited amount of charges held, the damage of the charge is rolled first, then the hammer itself is done to the target.



High Frequency Spear
A future take on the classic spear. Using principles from the high frequency swords, the blade vibrates at high speeds giving the spear head more power. As an added bonus, the shaft of the spear can collapse shortening the weapon for easy storage. 

High Frequency Spear
Damage: 2d6 / 1d8 non powered
Critical: 19-20
Damage Type: Piercing
Range Increment: melee
Size: Large (extended, small retracted)
Weight: 6 lbs
Purchase DC: 16
Restriction: -

Swarm Spear
The swarm spear is like a normal spear, except that the shaft actually holds multiple spear heads which can be launched or used as a normal spear head. 

Swarm Spear
Damage: 1d8 spear / 1d6 launched or varies
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Piercing or varies
Range Increment: melee / 20 ft up to a max of 100 ft
Size: Large
Magazine: 15 spear heads
Weight: 9 lbs
Purchase DC: 19
Restriction: Restricted (+2)

Spear Heads
Special spear heads deal 1d4 piercing before releasing their bonus damage. So an explosive spear head will do 1d4 piercing + 3d6 fire
Explosive: 2d6 fire, 5 ft radius
Shrapnel: 3d6 slashing, 10 ft radius
Shock: 3d6 electrical
AP: 2d6 fire, ignores 5 points of DR/hardness
HEAP: 4d6, ignores 8 points of DR/hardness
HE: 5d6 fire, 5 ft radius
Dissolver: 2d6 acid, 5 ft radius
Flechette: 2d6 piercing, 30 ft cone Reflex DC 17 for half.

Ultimax Spear, aka Swiss Army Spear
The Ultimax spear is a tool designed for use on colonial worlds. The Ultimax looks like a normal high frequency spear normally, but with a spear head that measures 18 inches and designed to slash as well as pierce. The shaft does shorten but only enough to allow it to be used in a similar manner as a machete. Inside the shaft is a small first-aid kit, compass, two flares and a stun module to allow the butt be used as a stun baton. Below the spear head, about a point 3 inches down the shaft, when twisted and pulled out, a small lantern is exposed.

Ultimax Spear
Damage: spear 2d6 / 18d non powered, baton 1d6 + special
Critical: 19-20
Damage Type: spear Piercing/slashing, baton bludgeoning
Range Increment: melee
Size: Large (extended, medium retracted)
Weight: 11 lbs
Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: -
Special: When the stun module is activated, the butt end of the Ultimax can be used as a stun baton. Any creature hit by the stun module takes 1d6 points of bludgeoning damage and must succeed on a Fortitude save (DC 10+ damage dealt), or be stunned for 1d4 rounds 



Collapsible Spikes
With new breakthroughs in metamaterials and metallurgy, scientists have been able to make materials that can change their shape between program shapes through use of electrical charges. Collapsible spikes is one such application of this technology. At rest, these spikes are large nubs on the device they are put on, usually armours, robots, mecha or defensive positions. When a specific electrical charge is sent through the nub, it expands to its preprogrammed shaped and size as a spike. Size varies by design and size of the device it is installed on. This takes less than a second to happen, making for excellent quick surprise defenses. To retract the spikes, another different electrical charge is sent and they shrink back to their nub size.
Collapsible spikes are not particularly large and designed so as to not impair movement of the device they are put on, so individually they do little damage, but since dozens of spikes can cover the device, the damage adds up.
Medium size (medium sized robots, suits of armour, small vehicles) 1d4 piercing against/during grapples, adds 1d4 piercing damage to unarmed melee attacks, PDC 16
Large size (small mechs of Large size, cars, armour of giant sized lifeforms) 1d6 piercing, PDC 18
Huge size (trucks, huge mecha, etc) 2d4 piercing, PDC 20
Gargantuan size 2d6 piercing, PDC 22
Colossal size 2d8 piercing, PDC 24  



Collapsible Blades

Using the same technology of collapsible spikes for mechs and armour, hand held melee weapons are much easier to transport and hide. Consisting of a handle which contains a small battery to provide the charge necessary to expand and collapse the blade at the flick of a switch. As an added bonus, the bottom of the handle contains a flashlight which allows the collapsible blade to be passed off as a flashlight. 
Due to the nature of the technology, each time the blade is extended, the blade's mono molecular edge is renewed and any small nicks and dings are removed. If the blade is broken, the system will not retract until it is replaced with a new blade.

Collapsible Dagger (PL6 Simple Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 1d4
Type: Piercing
Critical: 19-20
Size: Tiny
Weight: 1 lbs
PDC: 11
Has integrated equipment of a flashlight in the bottom.

Collapsible Sword (PL6 Simple Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 1d8
Type: Slashing
Critical: 19-20
Size: Small collapsed, Medium extended
Weight: 3.5 lbs
PDC: 14
Has integrated equipment of a flashlight in the bottom, equivalent of a 3 or 4 cell flash light.


Collapsible Heat Blade
This weapon combines the memory metamaterials with the heat abilities of heat blades to create an easy to carry and deadlier weapon.

Collapsible Heat Sword (PL6 Simple Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 1d8 + 2d6 fire
Critical: 19-20 x 2
Damage Type: Slashing plus fire when activated
Range Increment: melee
Size: Small collapsed, medium extended
Magazine: 10 minutes of use
Weight: 4.5 lbs
Purchase DC: 18
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
Special: Takes one round for the elements to heat up to full temperature. Has an integrated flashlight in the bottom of the handle.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 23, 2016)

*Knuckle Blaster Stun Gun PL5*

The Knuckle Blaster is the latest development in personal protection. Looks like a matte black plastic set of brass knuckles, only thicker, with the stun electrodes situated on the middle and ring finger parts, which protrude more than the index and pinky fingers. An easy to disengage/engage thumb safety switch allows one to quickly arm and disarm it. The trigger is in the index finger hole. The knuckle blaster comes with a specially designed holster that fits on a belt or pocket that allows a person to quickly draw and put the knuckle blaster on properly.

Knuckle Blaster (Simple Weapon Proficiency PL5)
Damage: 1d6+ unarmed damage
Critical:20
Damage Type: electricity
Range Increment: -
Magazine:10 internal
Size: Tiny
Weight: 1.2 lbs
Purchase DC: 8
Restriction:-
Game Note:Target must make a Fort saving throw DC 15 or be paralyzed for 1d6 rounds. The knuckle blaster can be used in melee combat, adding the user's unarmed damage,or just touched to deliver just the electrical charge. Holster is designed to give the user the benefit of the Quick Draw feat for the knuckle blaster only.




Vamp Killer ver5

After Harold Smith retired from the regional anti-vampire defense force, he tried many different things to occupy his time in his retirement. He finally ended up opening a repair shop and fixed various things around his home town, from lawnmowers to tvs. He was working on a chainsaw one day and got a bright idea. He went about redesigning a chainsaw to make it lighter, but more durable for use in melee combat, and plated the teeth in silver. He sold the first design to some adventurers who reported great success with the design against vampires.Over the years Harold has upgraded the design.
Today,Harold Smith has expanded his repair shop, but also has a small assembly area where a team assembles the latest version of the Vamp Killer, as his weapon has been known amongst many adventurers and wannabe vampire hunters.
The Vamp Killer ver 5, the latest version, is more of a whole kit than just a single item. Sold in a handy, accessible carrying case, with the Vamp Killer ver 5 itself, a 12 inch wooden cross, six wooden stakes, a mallet, a flare gun with 5 flares and the case has a spot to hold 5 hand grenades.
The Vamp Killer ver 5 itself is a tough, light weight chainsaw with silver plated teeth that runs on a heavy duty battery that gives it 5 hours of continuous power,and recharges in only 3 hours when plugged in. Above the blade is a flashlight with a cross mounted in front, used to scare vampires. Along the bottom is a pneumatic launcher used to launcher grenades. Best used to use grenades that explode on contact as the design pulls the pin and release just before it launches. The motor must be running to build up pressure to launch the grenade.

Vamp Killer ver5 (PL5 exotic weapon proficiency)
Damage: 3d6 chainsaw, varies by grenade
Critical:20, varies by grenade
Damage Type: slashing, varies by grenade
Range Increment: melee, grenades have a 20 ft increment out to 5 increments
Size:large
Ammo: 5 hours continuous use chainsaw, 1 internal grenade.
Weight: 14 lbs
Purchase DC: 13
Restriction: 
Game Note:Silver plated chainsaw. Grenade launcher holds one hand grenade, must be loaded manually, takes 1 move action to reload, suffers a -2 to attack to launch grenade even with exotic weapon feat (Vamp Killer), motor must be running to launch grenade. Mallet can be used as a bludgeon weapon for 1d4 damage.




Ghost Razors

The Ghost Razors is a heavily armoured gauntlet usually attached to heavy armour or power armour. Only a few dozen have been produced. The fingers are articulated claws and three large blades extend from the forearm over the back of the hand. The blades are surrounded by a phased energy field, which combined with their monomolecularly sharpness, allows them to carve through armour and penetrate shields and defensive shielding. The company that created these weapons was infiltrated by several industrial spies, but upon their discovery and the use of excessive force from the security force, caused several highly sensitive pieces of equipment which were manipulating very sensitive materials resulted in a large explosion which destroyed most of the complex and killing the entire design team. Since the design team is dead, with all data relating to the construction, no more ghost razors will ever likely be produced outside of the 31 already produced. 

Ghost Razors (PL7)
Damage: 2d8, ignore 10 points of hardness
Critical: 19-20x3
Damage Type: Slashing
Size: Medium
Weight: 8 lbs
Purchase DC: 32 (Extremely Rare +6)
Notes:  Ignores 10 points of hardness/DR of physical protection, ignores up to +4 points of Defense provided by armour. Any bonus to Defense or hit points provided by fields or energy shields are completely ignored. User is considered armed. Ghost Razors provide a +2 bonus to Intimidate checks.




Vector Weapons (PL6)
Vector weapons are melee weapons of Medium-size or larger that use a vectored thruster to add extra damage to attacks (at the cost of decreased accuracy). A character proficient in the base weapon can use the Power Attack feat when attacking with a vector weapon even if they do not have the feat. Users with the Power Attack feat gain double the bonus damage. Weapons that have a vector system built into them cannot be energy weapons or have complicated parts (such as high-frequency blades). Vector weapons are almost exclusively archaic weapons built with advanced manufacturing and metallurgy technology. A rod of solid chemical propellant, housed in the weapon hilt, fuels the weapon's thruster. This fuel rod will last for 50 power attacks, and must be replaced after that time. A character using a vector weapon can choose not to fire its thruster and attack normally.
Restrictions: Non-energized melee weapons of Medium-size or larger.
Purchase DC Modifier: +2
A set of 3 vector fuel rods have a PDC of 4




Power Spike
This weapon is a powerful pneumatic powered spike attached to a forearm mount on medium to heavy or powered armour. The user strikes the target with their fist, which has a trigger plate across the knuckles, which then drives the spike into the target,penetrating armour and internal components and anyone inside. Infantry use power spikes to engage power armour, light mechs or light armoured vehicles, using the spikes to punch into and damaging sensitive components such as hydraulics, guidance systems, gyros or power couplings.

Power Spike (PL6 Simple Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6, ignores 4 points of hardness/DR
Critical: 19-20 x3
Damage Type: Piercing
Size: Small
Weight: 4 lbs
Purchase DC: 14 Mil (+3)
Notes: Make a touch attack to activate. Usually mounted on armour to provide bracing for the force of the spike. If not mounted on armour, and just strapped to the user's arm, deals half damage dealt to target in subdual damage to the user from the force of the spike driving forward and back with each strike.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 24, 2016)

Awesome gear, man.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 24, 2016)

marcoasalazarm said:


> Awesome gear, man.




Thanks!


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 24, 2016)

Ice Maul

A large hammer head mounted on a long shaft, with an advanced device in the head that generates a field of extreme cold air. The cold being generated by the head can cause frostbite even from a graze, or cause metal to become brittle, making it easier to break. Strikes have been known to completely freeze a target, only to be shattered by the impact of the hammer. This makes the weapon particularly feared amongst many, especially those from higher temperature world.

Ice Maul (PL6 Archaic/Simple/Exotic Weapons Proficiency)
Damage: 2d10 +2d6 cold
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: bludgeoning plus cold
Size: Large
Weight: 21 lbs
Purchase DC: 28 Mil (+3)
Notes: On a successful critical hit, target must make a Fort save (DC 10 + damage dealt) or begin to freeze. If the target fails the save, ice begins to form on the target, slowing it. Reduce Dex, Reflex, skills and attack rolls by -4 and speed by half. Bonuses to Defense or any damage reduction or hardness is reduced by 25%. The freezing lasts for 1d4+1 round in normal room temperatures. In higher temperature areas time is reduced by 1 round for every 10 degrees Celsius (approximately 20 degrees F) higher than room temperature (25C or 77F). For every 10 degrees C (20 degrees F) below room temperature, increase time by 1 round. During the frozen time, the critical modifier for the Ice Maul to the frozen target is increased to 19-20/x3. Multiple critical hits from the ice maul increase the penalties by a cumulative -1, reduce equipment bonus to Defense/Hardness/DR by 10% and increases the frozen time by +2 rounds. If the target's Dex reaches 0, the target is immobile, paralyzed, covered in a thin layer of ice. Any critical hits from any bludgeoning weapon gains +50% damage bonus due to the target becoming more brittle. The target, if a living creature, also begins to suffer the effects of extreme cold environment, (see page 213 d20 Modern). If more than 10  points of fire damage is dealt to the target, the frozen effect is broken, but the target risks catching on fire as normal.
If the target makes the save, only suffers a -1 to Dex, Reflex, skills and attack rolls for 2 rounds due to the extreme cold from the weapon. If 5 or more points of fire damage is done to the target, cancels the penalties from the cold, but of course runs the risk of the target catching fire.



Alter Weapons
These melee weapons are made from metamaterials and impregnated with nanites. Using similar principles of the collapsible blades, these weapons can change shape to alter the type of weapon available to the user. With a simple push of a lever on the handle, the weapon head can change from a simple slashing blade, to a piercing rapier blade, or even to a hammer head for smashing things. The weapon head is collapsible to allow for easier concealment, or carriage. 

Alter Weapon (PL6 Simple (or archaic) Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 1d8
Critical: *
Damage Type: slashing/piercing/bludgeoning
Size: Large**
Weight: 8 lb
Purchase DC: 23 Lic (+1)
Notes: *Critical changes depending on weapon used. Slashing longsword 19-20x2, piercing rapier 18-20x2, bludgeoning hammer 20x2. 
**Large size when extended, in collapsed form is only small size, but still weighs 8 lbs.
For use of feats such as Expertise, only usable with the appropriate weapon setting selected. 



Sonic Fist
The sonic fist is a heavy gauntlet with a sonic emitter built in. Originally built for construction, using sonic waves to cause sympathetic vibrations in materials for demolition purposes, the sonic fist has since been turned to military purposes. The gauntlet is reinforced to allow it to be used in melee combat. The sonic fist is also fitted with a small sensor that detects any sonic based attacks against the user, then emits a counter sonic pulse to nullify or lessen the sonic attack.

Sonic Fist (Exotic Weapons Proficiency (Sonic Fist) PL6/7)
Damage: 2d4 or 1d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Sonic or Bludgeon
Range Increment: 30 ft or melee
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Small
Weight: 4 lb
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 23 (Res +2)
Notes: User is considered armed, can make ranged or melee attacks. Sonic ranged attacks only have a maximum range of 5 range increments. Against inanimate objects, the sonic attacks have the ability to ignore 3 points of DR/Hardness. Each time the user would be subjected to a sonic based attack, the user gains sonic resistance 10, but this uses up one charge from the power pack.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 24, 2016)

The Devastator

The Devastator is a heavy squad support weapon with two barrels in an over and under configuration. The idea was to allow a high rate of fire by alternating barrels to keep them cooler in a prolonged fight.

Damage: 2d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate Of Fire: S, A
Magazine: Two belts
Size: Large
Weight: 19 lbs
Purchase DC: 37
Restriction: Mil (+3)
NOTES: The Devastator has a special firing system that alternates firing each barrel on automatic fire. The user can choose the option to fire both barrels at the same time, which basically grants the benefit of double tapping without actually double tapping, thus adding one additional die of damage. When using both barrels at once it increases the Reflex Save for autofire by 2 and increases the penalty to attack by another -2, and uses 10 rounds from both belts, or 5 from each with burst fire feat.

The Devastator also comes in 5.56 with the following stat changes:
Damage: 2d8
Range Increment: 80 ft
Weight: 15 lbs
Purchase DC: 35

A recent development in propellant technology has lead to a use of plasma. These new electrothermal rounds use a plasma burner to accelerate the projectile rather than convention chemical powder chargers. This provides much increased muzzle velocity and greatly reduced ammunition weight. The plasma burner builds up a jet of superheated plasma behind the projectile forcing it out at far higher speeds. Almost every component of the weapon is far more expensive, especially the barrels as they must be made from strong material to handle the power of the rounds.
Ammunition weighs two-thirds of that of normal ammuntion. Increases weapon damage by one die type, so d8 becomes d10, d10 to d12, etc, and increases range increment by 30 ft. This increases the cost of rounds by +6 PDC

So far only the Devastator ET (Electrothermal) is available with this round in mind, coming in 5.56mm only.

Devastator ET changes
Damage: 2d10
Range Increment: 110 ft
Weight: 21 lbs
Purchase DC: 40

I guess making a weapon that can use electrothermal rounds would increase the purchase DC by +7 and increase weight by 1/3rd for the weapon.


Siren
The Siren is the big brother to the Banshee, used as a vehicle mounted version for mechs or amphibious craft. The Siren forgoes the ability to stun targets for sheer destructive power. The Siren is becoming a favourite of amphibious mech users. Siren has neutral buoyance so if it is a handheld weapon for a mech it won't float away if let go.

Siren PL6 Heavy Weapon
Damage: 9d6 + Deafen
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Sonic
Range Increment: 175 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Huge 
Weight: 32.2 lbs
Ammo: 50 box or 75 capacitor that recharges when attached to vehicle power system
Purchase: 30 (+3 Mil)
Deafen: When the target is hit by a lethal blast, must make a Fort save DC 20 or be deafened for 1d6 rounds. This can be negated by wearing proper ear protection.

When used in water, or other fluid environment, range is boosted to 350 ft and affects a cone area 350 ft long, 125 ft in diameter. The stun setting gains a +4 increase in DC while under water. Reflex DC is the attack roll.
**Possible GM Note: It's possible that if used on planets with dense atmospheres, the Siren can get half the bonuses that it would get if used in water.
The Siren is effective out to 5 range increments except under water where it can be used out to 10 increments.



M78 Phased Plasma Infantry Gun

The M78 is a shoulder mount heavy infantry antitank/mech weapon. The M78 was developed as an alternate to missile or rocket based antitank/mech weaponry, especially in areas where logistics for rockets or missiles can run short very quickly.
An interesting unexpected feature of the M78, due to the phasing of the plasma, is it ignores particle fields designed to reduce the effectiveness of energy weapons. However, this also makes building these weapons difficult so they are limited in numbers compared to other weapon systems.

M78 (PL6/7 Heavy Weapon)
Damage: 8d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire or whatever type your campaigns have plasma as
Range Increment: 150 ft.
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Large
Weight: 7 lbs weapon, 5 lbs battery
Ammo: 10 box
Purchase: 26 Mil (+3)
Game Notes: The cable that connects the battery to the main weapon, although armoured, is the weakest part of the system. Has 5 hit points, 6 hardness. Battery recharges itself one shot every minute when not in use after 2 rounds. Batteries have a PDC of 18.

Defensive systems like particle shields and other energy dampening systems, except for things like laser reflective armour, are ignored by the M78.



M746 Shoulder Cannon

The M746 is essentially a scaled down infantry portable version of the Warpath Recoilless Mech Rifle in a shoulder fired weapon, similar to a bazooka. As the Warpath becomes quite prolific amongst the major militaries for their mechs, but mechs are rare amongst other groups, the Mini Warpath, as the M746 has been called, allows infantry troops to have the punch of the full scaled weapon, but light and small enough to hide and use from vantage points a mech could never use.  With the Mini Warpath using the same ammunition as the full sized weapon, it makes logistics far simplier for militaries that use both weapons, or for infantry to simply shoot down a mech using the larger weapon and raid its ammo supplies.
The Mini Warpath looks like a scaled down, bullpup configuration of the main Warpath. Ammo box at the back of the weapon, shoulder rest where the normal trigger would have been, handle with trigger forward of that.

M746 (PL 5 Heavy Weapon)
Damage: 10d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 100 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 32 lbs
Ammo: 5 box
PDC: 19 Mil (+3)

Personal Note: I know the Warpath range in the book is only 40 ft, which I've listed when I've put it on any of the mechs I've posted, but in my games I usually just multiply the range of mech weapons by 5 or 10 to suit game style.  Thus I've set the range of the Mini Warpath to fit with infantry weapons, and if you multiply the warpath by 5, it's half the range (would be 200 ft), since the weapon is about half the size of the full scaled version. 



PAR-1A
After the PAC system on the Grunt proved to be quite a success with groups in breaking sieges and bunker busting, work on a more man portable version began. After much work in ways to keep the weapon cool and improve energy efficency, a man portable, barely, version, the Particle Accelerator Rifle, is available, although in limited numbers.  The PAR manages to keep the armour penetrating abilities of its larger PAC predecessor intact with only a bit of loss in damage potental, and range. Unfortunately, normal power packs provide a very limited amount of shots for the PAR, so an external power source is recommended. There is a slot to plug in normal power packs to provide a few shots, with a connection to hook up to other power sources.

PAR-1A (PL 6 Heavy Weapon)
Damage: 6d10, ignores 15 points of hardness/DR
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Unknown energy
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: Once every 2 rounds
Size: Large, almost huge
Weight: 59 lbs
Ammo: 2 box
PDC: 40 Mil (+3), extremely rare.
Game Notes: Suffers from extreme slow rate of fire, can only fire once every two rounds. When hooking up an external power source, for every 25 rounds of fire it provides normally, the PAR only gets 1. Inaccurate, suffers a -2 to attack rolls. Requires Exotic weapon feat: heavy weapon


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 24, 2016)

Possible rule varient for people to use.

Anti-armour/vehicle weapons.
Reading back through various threads, and weapons, when coming up with a few ideas for new stuff to make, one thing that always comes up... the .50 cal. Nerfed at 2d12 points of damage, while there are smaller rounds that are more powerful than assault and battle rifles of 7.62mm at 2d10, fall at either 2d10 or sit at 2d12 like the .50 cal.

So, as a quick possible ruling, the .50 cal is classified as an anti-material round. It seriously hurts lightly armoured vehicles. As an anti-material weapon/round, we give it anti-armour abilities. 
According to RAW that is ignores 2 points of Defense as armour piercing. I say we give it ignore 2 points of Def, but also ignore 5 points of hardness/DR. 

So if you make an anti-material laser or plasma weapon, it should deal rifle damage as a minimal, maybe adding a die or just going to the next step up, allow it to ignore 2 points of Def from armour, and ignore 5 points of Def. 

This automatically means the weapon is optimized for light anti-armour purposes, and shouldn't be able to add the armour piercing gadgets, unless you decrease it's damage for greater ability to penetrate armour. Like reduce a die or step down die for an extra ignore 5 points of DR/Hardness. Use your best judgement in this area, and refer to the scaling of my explosive weapons as possible guideline, or expanding from Tema69s and backstabbists work in countless threads with their input.

This means if you design a cannon, should do at least 2 die more than an anti-material rifle. So the cannon on the M1A1 Abrams should ignore at least 5 points of hardness/dr, when using this variant rule. In reality it should be ignoring more in the lines of 15 to 20, especially when using APDSFS type rounds. So a plain slug would automatically ignore 5 points of hardness/dr and maybe add 2 die of damage, so sure, it'll do more damage, but against other tanks, that extra 12 to 24 points at max damage will be cancelled out by the higher hardness, especially on average rolls.

Just a quick possible fix for those annoyed with .50 cal machineguns not seriously hurting lightly armoured APCs like they should in RL. 

Any other suggestions feel free to add them.



GAU19/C-EX
The GAU19/C-EX is a caseless, linkless extended barrel version of the older GAU19 gatling gun made by General Electrics. It's a three barrelled design to save on weight. The standard ammunition is ZX caseless .50 cal bmg rounds. The barrels are reinforced for any future development in weapons, such as plasma coated. These are usually vehicle mounted weapons, but are also useful in fixt fortifications and bunkers, making it an excellent defensive weapon.
Damage: 4d12+4
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 220 ft
Rate of Fire: A
Size: Huge
Ammo: 1500 rd drum
PDC: 26 Mil (+3)
Affects 20 x 20 area, Reflex DC 21
Using variant rules of .50 cal being anti-material rounds, gains ignores 2 points of Def from armour, ignores 5 points of hardness/dr, to all targets in the affected area.



Telsa mk3

The Tesla might be considered an eccentric weapon, and some people don't consider it very effective in the fight against the vampires. While some vampires, especially older ones, are resistant to electrical based attacks, many of their minions are not. The Tesla mk3 is a large weapon, a large blocky body with a long rod that ends in a two pronged fork with a coil surrounding the rod but not touching it except at the base of the main body and at the base of the fork. When fired, the coil glows a slight blue as electrical arcs travel down the rod, connecting the coil and rod. The Tesla does have a few advantages, being that after the primary target is hit, several arcs of electricity branch from the primary target to hit others near it, giving it a multiple target damage abilities. Also those hit by the electric energy can even be paralysed temporarily, including vampires that are resistant to electricity. This was a big selling point as a paralysed vampire is almost as good as dead, allowing easier time to stake them. Telsas are usually mounted on fortifications, military bases, large vehicles and other places usually with dedicated power sources to help keep the Tesla running. When mounted on a vehicle or security towers, they are usually paired with D11 or similar stake launchers so that paralysed vampires can be quickly staked without risking soldiers or Knights.

Damage: 7d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Electricity
Range Increment: 70 ft line
Rate Of Fire: S
Magazine: See text
Size: Huge
Weight: 87 lbs
Purchase DC: 47
Restriction: Mil (+3)
NOTES: Upon striking the primary target, up to 5 secondary arcs will hit random targets within 20 ft of the primary target for half the damage of the original target, Reflex DC 16 to half the damage to secondary targets. The primary target must make a Fort save DC 20 or be paralyzed for 1d6+2 rounds, while secondary targets need to make a Fort save DC 15 or be paralyzed for 1d4 rounds.
The Tesla uses special batteries which allow for 10 shots before needing to be recharged, which can be done through any power source using the appropriate adaptor. In an emergency, a car battery can be used to provide enough power for 4 shots, but the rate of fire changes to single as the battery can't keep up with a semiautomatic rate of fire before being drained dry. A portable gas generator can provide power for the Tesla, but the rate of fire is changed to once every other round as the portable generator isn't designed to shunt so much power in such a short time, but does provide power for as long as it has fuel, or can be used to recharge a spent battery at a rate of 1 shot per 2 minutes. 

This was created for a specific campaign setting that died.



20 mm Autocannon 
A vehicle heavy weapon, used on armoured personnel carriers, light tanks, and aircraft. Can be used on mecha as well.

Autocannon, 20mm (PL 5 Heavy or Vehicle Weapons Proficency)
Damage: 4d10
Critical: 19-20 x2
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 150 feet
Rate of Fire: A
Size: Gargantuan
Weight: 
Ammo: Linked
Purchase DC: 32
Notes: Military (+3)



105 mm Cannon
A smaller cousin to the 120 mm found on the Abrams main battle tank.

Cannon, 105 mm (PL 5 Heavy or Vehicle Weapons Proficiency)
Damage: 8d12
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 300 feet
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Gargantuan
Weight: 
Ammo: 1 Internal (some models have a box)
Purchase DC: 36
Notes: Military (+3)


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 24, 2016)

"Standard" Anti-Aircraft Platform (PL 5, Heavy weapons proficiency or Vehicle weapon proficiency)
This heavy trailer mounts a small radar system as well as a twin 20 mm turret. The radar has an effective range of 10 km for plotting and tracking aircraft, and has a minimum height of 100 feet with a maximum attack height of 5 km. Once towed into position, the trailer deploys stabilization jacks, and rotates the wheels underneath to act as added cushioning as it lowers to the ground. This process takes about 1 minute. The turret is then unlocked, barrels lift from travel position and free to track aerial targets designated by the radar. The radar system can have friendly IFFs inputted and the system allowed to designate potential targets for a user to accept or deny the system to engage, or left to engage any none friendly IFFs. The turret can be manned with a bonus from the radar and targeting system, or fully automated with only a crew for reloading and fixing any jams or other problems that might appear. The 20 mm shells are longer than those used in most autocannons for enhanced range, along with longer than normal vehicle mounted weapons.
When manned, the system provides a +3 bonus against aerial targets. As an automated weapon, it has two attacks, both at +6 attack bonus. The trailer is 5 squares long and 2 squares wide in travel mode, and 3 squares wide in deployed mode. The system carries 100 rounds for each cannon and is usually linked to an ammunition trailer with a farther 1000 rounds. In a pinch, the system can be used against ground targets like a tank, but does not gain any bonus to attack, in fact the user takes a -2 to attack rolls.
Twin linked 20 mm autocannons 6d10 19-20x2, ballistic, 300 ft, S/A, linked (This is fire linked stats. If one cannon is damaged, drop damage to 4d10).
PDC 33 for whole system, 16 for 50 rounds of standard ballistic rounds.

Alternate ammunition: 
High Explosive: These rounds contain an explosive for dealing greater damage upon impact with its target. Increase damage by +2 Die which is fire damage.
Armour Piercing: These ballistic rounds are meant for penetrating heavy armour. Many critics laughed at heavy armour piercing rounds in anti-aircraft roles, due to the thin armour on aircraft in use, but the military likes to be prepared. Reduce damage by 1 die, ignores 3 points of Defense provided by armour (For RAW), and 10 points of hardness/DR.
Shrapnel: This shell explodes before reaching the target, throwing a large cloud of razor sharp metal in an attempt to strike multiple targets. Deals 3d8 slashing damage to a 50 foot area, Reflex save DC 18 for half. In twin linked configuration deals 4d8 slashing damage to a 75 foot area with a Reflex save DC 21 for half.

PL6 Version
The next age version of the anti-aircraft platform is very similar to the previous generation, but instead uses twin long range lasers. The basic PL6 version sits on a trailer that is 2 squares wide and 4 squares long. The weapon system is slightly smaller, but still has long barrels. The reduction in weapon physical size allows for a powerful power generator to be installed which powers both the radar and refilling the high capacity burst capacitors. This version has a radar range of 20 km and an effective firing ceiling of 7 km, and a minimum range of 50 feet. The PL6 version can be used against ground targets as well, but suffers a -1 to attack rolls. The system has an improved sensors and not only can identify targets by IFF information, but can also use visual systems to identify targets, but only with an effective range of 10 km. This aids in target priority designation for users, or for identifying civilian craft that accidentally fly into its target area. In manual mode it only provides a +3 bonus to attacks, but also allows the user to use the visual sensors to identify potential targets as possible friendlies with damaged IFF and comm systems. In automated mode, it has two attacks at +8 attack bonus each, and will not fire on targets it scans as possibly friendly by visual methods that are not broadcasting friendly IFFs and prompts a user for confirmation of attack or not.
Twin Linked Long ranged lasers 6d8 20, fire, 400 feet, S/A, -
If one barrel is damaged, a single barrel deals 4d8 points of fire damage. 
PDC 34 for the whole system.



M-439 Sentry Gun Station

The M-439 sentry gun station was designed as a means to quickly set up defensive gun points in a ready made package with minimal set up time. The weapon itself is fairly simple, but well built, as is the tripod. The rifle is a 7.62mm rifle designed for belt feeding and tripod mounting, such as those for vehicle mounts. Mounted on top is a themo-electric scope with IR for precision firing and visibility through smoke. The tripod mounts a ballistic shield to protect the legs of the gunner, plus three smoke grenades which can be launched up to 50 feet or released to shroud the gunner. The whole system is stored in a metal case, usually mounted in a vehicle, some APCs carry between 2 and 6 of these cases, depending on mission profile, and all parts can be assembled in under 5 minutes with a trained person, less with a second person to help. The case can be removed and used as additional protection for the gunner, especially with sandbags. 
The shield and case both have 20 hit points and hardness 10. The shield provides the gunner with a +2 shield bonus to Defense and +1 bonus to Reflex saves against explosives. If the case is set up to aid in the defense of the gunner, the gunner receives one-quarter cover.
The m-439 comes with the tools needed to set up and take down the whole system, provides a box with 350 rounds in a helix style in the box that is attached to the rifle. The box can be quickly detached and another attached if available.
The whole system packed weighs about 75 lbs, with retractable casters on the bottom to aid in moving it.
M-439 Sentry Gun (PL5)
Damage: 2d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: s/a
Size: large
Weight: 12 lbs (rifle itself), 75 whole system
Ammo: 350 belt
Purchase DC: 24 (Mil +3)
Notes: Electro-thermal w/IR scope, shield on tripod provides +2 shield bonus to Defense +1 bonus to Reflex saves vs explosives/grenades, case can aid in defense provides one-quarter cover, 3 smoke grenades on tripod can be set to fire up to 50 feet or to cover the tripod. Case only includes 1 350 round box of 7.62mm ammunition.



Competition Bow:
Built to even more exacting specifications than a standard compound bow, this well balanced, heavy-pull bow can fire accurately at amazing distances. These high-tech bows have a higher purchase DC, and may be custom made with a DC 30 Craft (mechanical) check that requires at least 40 hours of work.

Targetmaster Bow:
Targetmaster bows resemble competition bows in their construction, but are designed for pinpoint accuracy, not distance or power. These delicate, high-tech bows have a higher purchase DC, and may be custom made with a DC 30 Craft (mechanical)check that requires at least 40 hours of work. Constructing a Type II Targetmaster Bow requires a DC 35 Craft (mechanical check) and at least 60 hours of work.

Tactical Bow:
A reinforced pulley system, set intentionally high, gives the arrows fired by this bow punishing penetration power, but at the cost of reduced range. These hightech bows have a higher purchase DC, and may be custom made with a DC 25 Craft(mechanical) check that requires at least 40 hours of work.


 Weapon Damage Critical Damage Type Range Incr. Size Weight PDC Res. Competition Bow 1d8+1 19-20 Piercing 60 ft Large 4 lbs 16 - Targetmaster Bow 1d6 18-20 (type  I)
    17-20 (type II) Piercing 30 ft Large 5 lbs 18 (type I)
    20 (type II) - Tactical Bow 2d8 20 Piercing 30 ft Large 4 lbs 16 -


Kevlar Bowstrings
An archer can replace his bow’s standard bow strings with high tension Kevlar and polymer cord, which increases his bow’s lethality. Replacing a set of standard strings with Kevlar strings requires a DC 10 Craft (mechanical check)and around an hour of effort. Any bow equipped with Kevlar strings inflicts an additional point of damage with every arrow fired.
Weight: Negligible
PDC: 10
Restriction: None



Swarmer 
The swarmer is a heavy rifle-like weapon, that launches several small rocket-like projectiles at once at a target. Each projectile is small, and doesn't deal a lot of damage, but as several are launched, each with limited homing abilities, the chances of multiple projectiles striking a target are greater. Alternatively, the weapon can be set to let the projectiles target multiple targets within 50 feet of one selected target. To load the swarmer, an ammo block is inserted into the top, which holds 10 rows of 2 by 3, meaning each time the swarmer is fired, 6 projectiles are launched. The launched projectiles don't follow a straight path, even when all are launched at a single target, using a small randomizer in their flight systems, they bob and weave as they make their way to the target, making it harder to predict their exact flight path.

Swarmer (PL6/7 Heavy/Exotic Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 2d4 per projectile
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 21 lbs.
Ammo: 10 (60 rounds, 6 used per firing)
Purchase DC: 28 Mil (+3), 11 per ammo block.
Notes: Two firing modes: Single Target, Multiple Target. If set for single target,make an attack roll like normal, success means a projectile hits. For every 3 points above the target's Defense the attack roll beats, add another projectile's damage up to a total possible 6 projectiles. Any projectiles that don't hit, count as a grenade that scatters on a miss. Due to the nature of the projectile's flight, and the number in flight, the target doesn't get their Dodge bonus to Defense, if they have one. 
When set to multiple targets, pick a central target, make an attack roll at -2.This attack roll is used for all targets within a 50 foot radius around the central target. If there are less than 6 targets within the 50 foot radius of the central target, the extra projectiles will strike the first target with the lowest Defense. All targets within the 50 foot radius do not count their Dodge bonus to Defense.




Magna Heavy Laser Rifle

A heavy laser rifle that fires a continuous beam instead of pulses, making it a powerful, although slow firing and short ranged rifle compared to other lasers. The advantage of a continuous beam is the higher damage potential and armour penetration, however it is difficult to hit fast moving targets, making it a favourite against heavy vehicles or fortifications. Another advantage is if enough damage is done, the beam can blow through and potentially hit something on the other side of the original target struck. The Magna is also a power hog,quickly draining power packs, thus it comes with cables and connectors for plugging into larger power packs, portable power generators or into the power systems of vehicles or buildings.

Magna Heavy Laser Rifle (PL6)
Damage: 5d8, ignores 5 points of damage reduction
Critical: x3
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Large
Weight: 18 lbs
Ammo: 10 box
Purchase DC: 29
Notes: Comes with a shoulder strap, fold out handles on each side to allow better stability.
Ammo Hog - Uses a large amount of energy per shot. 5 shots worth of energy is used for each actual shot fired.
Blow Through - If the magna deals enough damage, over any damage reduction, to do 25% of the target's total current hit points, the beam blasts through the target and can deal any damage to anything standing behind it, provided it is within 5 range increments. Roll to hit the target on the other side. The target on the other side is considered to have full cover and gains the benefits of full cover. Deals only half damage, but retains the full damage reduction ability.
Limited Range - Can only strike targets out to 5 range increments, for a total range of 250 ft.
Can't Hit Fast Targets - Any attempt to strike a target moving more than 30 feet in a round causes the firer to suffer a -2 penalty to attack, and only deals half damage, but the damage reduction is retained.




Toaster Disposable Laser Cannon
The toaster is a heavy, one shot disposable laser with incredible range and damage. Designed and built with just enough quality to survive getting to a location and firing its payload. The toaster is used in a similar manner of old single shot RPGs, in that it is a tube filled with the laser optics, a large capacitor, a handle and a simple optic sight. Once fired, the heat from the laser and the capacitor melts the internal systems into useless slag. To fire, the weapon must charge for several seconds (one round), in which it drains the power pack. Once charged,the weapon must be fired within 1 minute before the weapon begins to melts.

Toaster (PL6 Personal Firearms)
Damage: 10d8
Critical: 20, x3
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 300 ft
Rate of Fire: single
Size: Huge
Weight: 15 lbs
Ammo: 1 ( 1 power pack)
Purchase DC: 20
Notes: Requires 1 round to charge, then must be fired within 1 minute.




M-67 Hydra

With new technologies in ballistics and metallurgy, and the aging M2 heavy machinegun showing its age, militaries were looking for a replacement weapon.The hydra is a triple barreled .50 cal weapon, but instead of using a gatling style,the hydra has three fixed barrels in a triangular pattern. This saves on weight and maintenance. Using new materials allows the barrels to cool faster,allowing for a high firing rate without worrying about the barrels overheating and warping. 
The hydra only fires in full automatic, but has two firing modes. The first fires all three barrels at once for heavy damage. The second fires each barrel in sequence for lower damage, but this allows for ammunition conservation, but also has the side effect of making it far harder to dodge any rounds. This was a surprising feature, and much welcomed when used against augmented foes.
The hydra requires three ammunition feeds, making its use as a semi man-portable weapon more limited. Hydra's are usually found in static locations or on vehicles where more space is dedicated to ammunition and bracing for the recoil of all three barrels firing. The hydra uses the XZ propellant for caseless rounds, allowing for slightly lighter weight, better range and damage over the old .50 cal rounds.

M-67 Hydra (Late PL5/Early PL6 Exotic weapon or Heavy Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 2d12+4 or 4d12+8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 130 ft
Rate of Fire: A
Size: Huge
Weight: 83 lb.
Ammo: Linked
Purchase DC: 24 Mil (+3)
Notes: Autofire only, two fire modes. Sequence deals 2d12+4 damage to a 10 foot area, Reflex 20 for half, uses 15 rounds per autofire attack. Full barrel deals 4d12+8, 10 foot area, Reflex 16 for half, uses 30 rounds per auto fire.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 24, 2016)

Mini Rockets

Since D20 Future lists the mini-rocket launcher as the size of a small pistol, which never sit well with me, I'm making it more like a rifle, with the mini rockets being around the size of beer can or 40mm grenade.
So a basic mini-rocket launcher would be something like this.

Damage: Varies
Critical: Varies
Damage Type: Varies
Range Increment: 150 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large 
Weight: 7.5 lbs
Ammo: 5 box
Purchase: PDC 24 (+3 Military)

LAW Mini-Rocket PL6
The LAW mini-rocket is a light anti-tank round. When it hits its target it explodes dealing 10d6 points of damage to all creatures in a 10 ft radius (Reflex DC 18 for half). Because its explosive features a shaped chage designed to penetrate armour, the Law ignores 10 points of  hardness/DR but only of the target hit. The LAW round has a minimum range of 30 feet, and will not arm before then. If a target within 30 feet is hit, it'll take 3d6 points of ballistic damage from the impacting warhead but it will not detonate. PDC 16 for 4.

Explosive Mini-Rocket PL6
The explosive mini-rocket is just that, a rocket propelled grenade. When it strikes it's target it deals 6d6 points of fire damage to all within a 20 ft radius (Reflex DC 19 for half). Will not arm within 30 ft of the launcher. PDC 15 for 4.

Fragment Mini-Rocket PL6
The fragmenting mini-rocket sends out bits of deadly shrapnel in a large area. When it strikes, it deals 6d6 points of slashing damage to a 20 ft radius (Reflex DC 19 for half), with a critical threat range of 19-20 for x2 damage. Will not arm within 30 ft of the launcher. PDC 14 for 4.



M144A2 LAW PL6
The M144A2 LAW is the successor to the old M72A3 LAW. Using advances in explosives, armour penetrating technologies and propellants, the M144 gives infrantry the necessary punch to attack the mechs and tanks that dominate the battlefields of the future. It ignores 15 points of hardness/DR. The M144 looks similar to the M72 in that it can collapse to half its size, needed to be expanded before use, then a two round clip is inserted into the top at the back, with an intregated scope. M133A2 rockets are PDC 7 for 4 rockets.

M144A2 (PL6 Heavy Weapon)
Damage: 15d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Explosive
Range Increment: 225 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 17 lbs
Ammo: 2 box
Purchase: PDC 16 (+3 Military)
Scope X5 plus thermal and passive night vision out to 300 ft.



Mini Missiles
Mini Missiles are similar to mini rockets, about the size of beer cans or 40mm grenades, but have slightly smaller warheards to make room for guidance and targeting systems.
Basic mini missiles can be the same type as mini rockets, but reduce damage by 1 die type, so d12 to d10, d10 to d8, etc. Reduce blast radius by 5 ft and reduce any DR/Hardness ignoring ability by 2. Mini missiles have a base attack bonus of +5 due to its guidance systems.
Mini missiles can also make use of laser designators to attack targets not in line of sight, but only use a +5 attack bonus instead of the user's attack bonus. 
If a mini missile misses the target of the firer, it can make another attack the next round with only a +5 attack bonus.
(Attack bonuses can be higher with higher grade missile guidance systems ((increase cost of missile by +2 PDC for every +1 to attack)) and with targeting systems from the launcher.)
Increase PDC for mini missile version by +2
Mini missiles can be launched from basic mini rocket launcher, but gain no bonus to the initial attack, but can make an addition attack like normal with a +5 bonus to the target selected by the user.



Explosive Mini Missile PL6
The explosive mini missile is just that, a guided version of the mini rocket. When it strikes it's target it deals 6d4 points of fire damage to all within a 15 ft radius (Reflex DC 19 for half). Will not arm within 30 ft of the launcher. PDC 17 for 4.


Plume Launcher
The Plume launcher is an advanced mini missile launcher, favoured for it's heavy hitting capabilities and multitargeting. Using a special panorama sight, the targeting computer can designate up to 5 targets. The user can approve or decline the autotargeted choices or can focus all missiles or just one on a single target, using the launcher's thermal, IR and video targeting systems. The Plume can also make use of laser designators to hit targets not within its line of sight but within two range increments. If the laser designated targets are within the panorama view, the missiles gain a +2 to attack rolls.
Another favoured feature of the Plume is it's fairly large payload of 15 mini missiles, held in a fashion similar to Metal Storm system of old, but not using that type of system for launching.

Plume (PL6 Heavy Weapon)
Damage: Varies
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Varies
Range Increment: 225 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 21 lbs
Ammo: 15 internal
Purchase: PDC 27 (+3 Military)
Scope X5 plus thermal, IR and passive night vision out to 300 ft, and panorama view, targeting computer (+1 to attack bonus)

Game Notes: Can target and fire at up to 5 targets, but only the basic +5 from the missiles' guidance systems (plus +1 from targeting computer plus any bonuses from any laser designators if any used). If only a single target is selected and all five missiles are fired at it, one  missile will use the user's attack roll (plus the +1 bonus from the targeting system), but the other four missiles will veer off course then curve back on target to make their own attacks (using the base attack bonus of +5 plus +1 from the targeting computer, and any bonuses from laser designators if any) immediately after the first missile hits all in the same round.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 24, 2016)

FLEA

Fixed Lethal Enhanced Area defense pre-fragmented shaped charge chemical explosive mines. FLEAs are mines designed to protect satellites and stations from EVA sabotage. The FLEA mines are small, not much larger than a typical claymore style mine but included a unique gravitic field lock system which varied its distance from its parent asset by gentle magnetic field manipulation on a very minor level, keying in on the gravity well of the parent asset and being pulled along with it through orbit.

FLEA mines could be detonated autonomously through a series of events detected by their programing or command detonated by the parent asset as needed. Defense satellites can have anywhere from 6 to 12, while a station could have dozens to hundreds scattered about tied into the station's sensors and IFF systems. Each FLEA mine has a lethal radius of several hundred meters (in orbit) and used a shaped charge effect to shred a pre-fragmented casing into five thousand shards moving in a rapidly expanding cloud at a velocity of several miles per second. 

FLEA (PL5/6)
Damage: 5d6
Critical: 19-20
Damage Type: Slashing 
Range Increment: 100 ft cone.
Rate of Fire: Single, one time use
Size: Small
Weight: 7 lbs
Ammo: 1
Purchase: PDC31 +3 Military for 5 mines.
Game Notes: Coated with a radar absorbing material to keep from being detected, along with nonreflective paint, increase search/spot DCs to locate by 5. 
Has sensors to detect approaching targets +10 spot, +10 search out to 500 ft by itself, can be tied into parent asset's sensor system.  



Mini Grenades PL6
So seeing as how I don't like how d20 future handles grenades in the future.. Let's try this shall we?

Mini Grenades are a bit bigger than a 3" shotgun shell. So a little wider and a shade longer.. say 3.25". So take your regular grenades (hand or 40mm) and cram all that into this super shotgun type round. They won't work in shotguns or shotgun attachments to rifles.

Now for hand grenades of PL6 take your old PL5/Modern grenade, increase damage by 1 die, increase blast radius by 10 ft, and add 5 ft to the range increment (light, more aerodynamic design, deployable fins, what have you) and increase Reflex DC by +2. Quick easy rules for PL6 grenades.
Example
PL6 Frag Grenade 5d6 slashing, 20, burst radius 30 ft, Reflex DC 17, Range Incr 15, tiny, 1 lb, PDC 15 Mil +3

PL6 Rockets
I did mini-rockets in a previous post, so here's just a quick rule for "regular" sized rockets for infantry.
Increase damage by 2 die, increase blast radius by 15 ft, increase Reflex DC by +3, increase range increment by 50 ft. If the rocket has the ability to ignore hardness/DR increase by 3. 



RPG-14
An improved version of the RPG-7, although lacking any special targeting systems, really just basic sight with range finder, and mass produced and fairly cheap.
RPG-14 (Heavy Weapon)
Damage: 10d6, 30 ft radius
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Explosive
Range Increment: 275 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 11 lbs
Ammo: 1 internal
Purchase: PDC 17 (+2 Restricted)



Let's take it up a knotch..
PL7 Explosives
In my opinion, rockets, and mini rockets don't exist in PL7 and above, they would be replaced by missiles and mini missiles, except for dirt cheap non guided ones, but by this point, guidance systems should be fairly cheap so becomes moot. So basically, no rockets, just guided missiles.
Increase die TYPE by 1, so d6 becomes d8, d8 becomes d10, etc. Increase number of die by 1, increase Reflex DC by +2, blast radius by +10 ft, range increment by +50 ft. If there is also the ability to ignore hardness/DR increase by 3.
Add attack bonus for guidance systems, this is where GM discretion comes in.. but higher bonus (range between +1 to +5) increases price of course. 
Special Note: In my opinion, for anti-tank/armour/material warheads, use the above stats, but increase the ignore hardness/DR by another 5, use the original PL5 rocket/missile blast radius and decrease that by 5 feet, and don't add the extra bonus die to damage.

Example
RPG-33 PL7
An improved version of the RPG-14, although lacking any special targeting systems beyond basic IR/Thermal, range finding, laser designator and wind direction and force with helpful plotted flight of the missile in the sight. Usually sold with basic missiles (+1 attack, PDC 14 for 4)

RPG-33 ( PL7 Heavy Weapon)
Damage: 11d8, 40 ft radius
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Explosive
Range Increment: 325 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 16 lbs
Ammo: 3 internal
Purchase: PDC 17 (+2 Restricted)

PL7 Grenades
No more mini-grenades, mini missiles will be used instead basically, only with altered minimal ranges, and such.
For hand grenades, take the PL6 version of the hand grenade, increase die type by 1, d6 to d8, etc, increase blast radius by 10 ft, Reflex DC by +2, range increment by +15 ft (better aerodynamics, mini flight system, like a small compressed air jet or the like, mini air turbine or whatever technobabble you want to use).

Well, there you go. Some quick, basic adhoc rules for giving your character some extra hurt against massed targets  and armoured targets of the future.



Shredder Grenades (PL6 to early PL7)

Shredder grenades are an enhanced fragmentation grenade, designed to shred soft targets to shreds. Extremely effective, but also has been banned by many governments as being inhuman. Using specially designed casing and layers of ceramics, metals and other materials, soft targets, aka humans or creepy 3 foot tall alien hordes, are shredded as the material rips through their flesh. Unfortunately, shredders aren't very effective against armoured targets.
A favourite tactic of many runners and pirates is rigging a shredder or several near or in airlocks with proximity sensors to deter boarders, especially in EVA situations as they'll tear through most EVA suits unless they are armoured.

Shredder Grenade (PL6)
Damage: 5d6, 20 ft blast radius
Critical: 18-20
Damage Type: Slashing
Range Increment: 20 ft
Reflex DC: 19
Size: Tiny
Weight: 1 lbs
Purchase: 18 box of 5 (Military +3, although in areas where it is banned, Banned +4)
Game Notes: Against targets with armour that grants at least a +2 bonus to Def, or has more than 3 hardness, or Natural armour +3 or higher, HALF the damage the shredder does as it isn't very effective in penetrating.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 24, 2016)

Slammer Missiles

Slammer missiles were designed as a form of infantry control and area denial. Slammers are also quite useful against aircraft, except extremely fast ones. 
When a Slammer strikes its target, it releases a large concussion force, stunning and knocking prone most people. It has also been observed that items not bolted down and less than 50 lbs have been thrown about from the blast. Low flying aircraft, helicopters and hovercraft can also be sent careening out of control.
Standard Slammers are about 5 feet in length and are usually set in a ground to ground or ground to air use. Aircraft mounted Slammers are about 7 feet long due to the added fuel and enhanced flight capabilities and guidance to engage faster targets.

Slammer Missile (PL6)
Damage: 6d8 to target hit, 3d8 to everything within 50 ft radius. 
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Concussion
Range Increment: 250 ft. Aircraft mounted ones use normal rules for missiles similar to sidewinders.
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Huge
Weight: 21 lbs per missile
Ammo: 
Purchase: 27 Mil (+3) for 1 missile. Aircraft mounted ones cost PDC 30 Mil (+3).

Game Notes: Target hit must make Fort save 25 or Stunned for 1d6+3 rounds, is knocked prone if person, if an airborne target, like a helicopter or even a hovercraft must make a Pilot skill check DC 25 to maintain control. Everything within the blast radius must make Fort Save DC 20 or be stunned for 1d6 rounds, Reflex save DC 20 or be thrown 20 ft and knocked prone (damage for striking a target while being thrown apply). Flying and hovering craft must make Pilot skill check DC 20 or lose control.



M857-D Demolition Grenade

The M857-D Demolition grenade, also known as building poppers or just poppers, were designed as a quick means for SpecOp teams to destroy key target buildings or to collapse bridges without having to expose themselves more than necessary. Poppers can be used like a normal demolitions charge as well. Poppers are designed so that when thrown they will land and adhere to most surfaces.

Game Notes: Make a Demolition Skill check at -4, then a ranged attack at -2 to throw the grenade at the spot.

M857-D (PL 6)
Damage: 5d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Concussion
Blast Radius: 20 ft
Range Increment: 15 ft
Size: Tiny
Weight: 2.2 lbs
PDC: 17 Mil (+3)  



Javelin
Next-generation of guided anti-armour weapon system. Developed late in the 20th century, it become quite common amongst some of the major militaries.
It features improvements over other anti-armour weapons including imaging infrared system, fire and forget capacity. It can also be used in a limited anti-aircraft capacity against slow, low-flying aircraft, such as helicopters. The missile's normal attack mode is top-down, in which it attacks the thinly armoured roof of an armoured vehicle, but can be switched to a direct targeting assault mode, good for attacking the sides of armoured vehicles, or attacking fortified or reinforced structures. The weapon also has a "soft launch" signature, producing lower overpressure and backblast than its predecessors, making it more ideal for use in enclosed spaces. It uses a detachable, reusable targeting system. This targeting system integrates day sights and a lightweight FLIR-type passive IR night sight with a power system based on disposable batteries, into a hand-held surveillance unit as well as the targeting system. The whole system weighs a hefty 50 lbs, which does limit how many can be carried in the field.

Javelin (PL5 Exotic Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 11d6, ignore 13 points of hardness
Blast Radius: 15 ft
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 200 ft
Rate of Fire: single
Size: large
Weight: 50 lbs
Ammo: 1
Purchase DC: 34 (Mil +3)
Notes: Ignores 13 points of hardness, will not fire at a target within 30 feet. In top-down fire mode takes full round to fire, ignore 1 point of Defense from target's armour and a further 4 points of hardness, but reduce range increment by 50 feet. In direct fire mode, firing is a normal attack action. Attaching or removing the targeting unit is a move equivalent action. The detached targeting unit can act as nightvision goggles with a 200 ft range and binoculars, a laser designator and range finder.



Milan
A second-generation medium anti-tank disposable rocket. The MILAN doesn't have a disposable launcher like various LAWs, instead the missile is clipped to the launcher. It is a wire-guided missile that requires the user to keep the targeting radical centered on the target.  It has excellent armour penetration capability as well as greater range over common LAWs, however it does weigh a fair bit and is usually used with a tripod to steady the launcher. It is usually deployed in at least a two man crew, with one aiming and firing the missiles while the other carries and loads.

MILAN (PL5 Exotic Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 14d6, ignores 18 points of hardness
Blast Radius: 30 ft
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 630 ft
Rate of Fire: SS
Size: large
Weight: 36 lbs for launcher, 16 lbs for missiles
Ammo: 1
Purchase DC: 30 (Mil +3) for launcher, missiles 28 (Mil +3)
Notes: Reloading is a standard action, will not fire if target is within 30 feet of launcher. Firing is a full round action as the user must keep the target in the sights. With the aid of a second person, the weapon can be fired every round as long as there are enough missiles at hand.



M431C2 Mini Missile Rifle
The M431C2 Mini Missile Rifle, or MMR, is a large rifle that fires mini missiles, or mini rockets, giving an infantry squad some serious fire power. The weapon is a long rectangular tube which actually contains two  tubes which hold the missiles in a similar fashion to MetalStorm weapons. On top is the scope and targeting system along with cybernetic uplink connection. Along the bottom of the body is a light laser rifle to give the user a back up weapon for when the missiles run out. The laser might be light in power, but has exceptional range, making it a good sniper weapon. Although it carries a large compliment of mini missiles, reloading is slow, in a similar manner to shotguns, loading missiles in through a port on the side, one for each tube. It has a selector for either tube so that one tube can be loaded with one type of missile and the other another type, typically one being fragmentation and the other either explosive or armour piercing. 

M431C2 Mini Missile Rifle (PL6 Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Rocket Launcher)/Heavy Weapon)
Damage: Varies by missile/ Laser 3d6
Critical: varies by missile / 20 x2
Damage Type: varies by missile / fire
Range Increment: varies by missile, generally 200 ft / laser 175 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi for missiles / laser semi
Size: Huge
Weight: 30.5 lbs
Ammo: 10 missiles (5 per tube), laser 50 box
Purchase DC: 33 (Mil +3)
Notes: Scope has night vision (darkvision only out to 400 ft, but suffering -2 to Spot checks), thermal/IR vision, cybernetic uplink. Requires minimum Strength of 14 to wield properly or suffer a -2 to attack rolls. Mini missiles use user's attack roll on initial attack, but if misses, can make an additional attack next round using a +5 attack roll (higher or lower depending on missile quality). Reloading the missiles takes a full round per tube. Switching between either tube is a free action that can be done any number of times, but can only switch from missile or laser once per round as a free action.



Rocket Propelled Chainsaw



The rocket propelled chainsaw was created by a deranged Ash fan, who just couldn't get close enough to use his chainsaw on his target. Although highly unusual, it does the job of slicing and dicing those hard to reach far away targets, like zombies.

Damage: 3d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Slashing
Range Increment: 70 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Magazine: 1 internal, takes one round to reload, which provokes an AoO
Size: Large
Weight: 5 lbs empty, 15 lbs loaded
Purchase DC: 15 for the launcher, 11 for the ammo (usually custom made)
Restriction: Illegal (+2)
Special: Due to the front heavy nature of the round, it suffers a -2 to attack rolls for being fairly inaccurate. 

It is possible to create a version that is armour piercing (getting a chainsaw designed to cut through armour grade metal, or some such), or other purpose chainsaw rounds.. but would you really want to? Then again, anything is possible on Coreline.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 27, 2016)

Well, really depends on PL, I guess, regarding mini-missile sized. The closest to PL5 ("Modern-Day"), the bigger they are (guess something PL5/6-ish, we are talking a kind of 40mm grenade with some self-directing add-ons or something (like you said, beer can size), while further on the missiles get more sophisticated and the capacity to obtained a big bang with a small amount of explosive means that they are the size of, what, maybe a 12-gauge shotgun shell or a big bullet (talking something like .454 Casull)?


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 27, 2016)

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, really depends on PL, I guess, regarding mini-missile sized. The closest to PL5 ("Modern-Day"), the bigger they are (guess something PL5/6-ish, we are talking a kind of 40mm grenade with some self-directing add-ons or something (like you said, beer can size), while further on the missiles get more sophisticated and the capacity to obtained a big bang with a small amount of explosive means that they are the size of, what, maybe a 12-gauge shotgun shell or a big bullet (talking something like .454 Casull)?




I consider missiles the size of 12ga or the like to be 'micro' missiles, mostly just to simply tell the difference in size. I haven't really created a micro missile yet.. although I have a few items that could be classified as micro missiles (small projectiles with some guidance/maneuvering systems like the swarmer) but have low damage to reflect the PL level. I should probably whip up a few true micro-missiles.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 29, 2016)

Grounding Mini Rocket (PL7/8)
This mini rocket uses technology similar to gravity snare rifles and gravity anchors used in armours. The rockets are used usually against aerial targets to bring them down without destroying them.
These mini rockets can be used in any mini-rocket launcher. Upon striking a target, the casing breaks open and the target is engulfed in shining energy rings, similar to the gravity snare, the rocket deals 1d6 points of ballistic damage from the force of the impact. The target must make a Reflex save DC 17 or be entangled by the energy rings for 1d6+1 rounds. An entangled target can escape the rings with a successful Escape Artist check (DC 40) or break free with a successful Srength check (DC 30). Even if the target makes the save, the grenade is attached to the target, for 1d6+3 rounds, and the grenade emits an increased gravity field, suffering a -30 ft penalty to their speed, which will immobilize most targets, as they feel like they are on a high gravity world. Characters with high gravity world adaptations get a Will save DC 15 to resist this affect. If the target is flying, the increased gravity will cause the target to fall 30 feet per round. The target only takes damage if they strike the ground, taking 3d6 points of bludgeoning damage as the increased gravity is somewhat controlled.
Grounding mini-rockets have the range of the launcher they are launched from, or 150 ft, which ever is greater. PDC 21 for a box of 5 mini-rockets.



Arasaka EMF Launcher
The EMF launcher is little more than a normal antitank rocket launcher, only instead of a shaped-charge warhead, it is replaced with special high-energy capacitors and an enlarged tangler grenade. The warhead sticks to the target, usually power armour, robots or mechs, splashing it with the sticky compound to immobilize it. The capacitors discharge, releasing magnetic energy, temporarily disrupting electrical systems, but also magnetizes the metal armour, causing it to attract to itself, making movement difficult.
Arasaka EMF Launcher (PL6)
Damage: 2d10 plus special
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic plus special
Range Increment: 250 ft
Rate of Fire: single
Size: large
Weight: 19 lb
Ammo: 3 box
Purchase DC: 19, box of 3 rockets 12
Restriction: Military (+3)
Notes: When struck, the robot, mech or power armour target makes a Fort save DC 15 or be stunned/disabled for 1d4 rounds, and even if the target makes the save, speed is reduced by 10 feet due to the metal armour and superstructure being magnetized and the limbs being attracted to each other. The tangler solution adds a cumulative -3 penalty to Dexterity. This penalty remains until the solution is dissolved. If the target is hit with enough tangler solution, from tangler guns, grenades or more EMF rockets, so that the cumulative penalty is equal to the target's Dexterity score, the target is immobilized and can do nothing until the solution is dissolved. 



Tanto Missile
Tanto missiles are short and fast, taking up little space in a craft's payload, and are surprisingly highly accurate, although they have low damage. The missile has IFF and radar tracking systems, complemented by a motion tracker that allows it to follow a target through most evasive maneuvers. Tantos are useable in both an atmosphere and in the vacuum of space, making it an excellent choice for fighters that fight in both mediums. 
Tanto missiles have a minimum range of 100 feet, making them excellent close range weapons. If fired closer than 100 feet, it does not arm and does not explode, but still deals 3d6 points of ballistic damage. The systems on the tanto grant it a +3 equipment bonus to attack rolls. Once fired, and if the missile misses its target, it will keep attacking the same target, unless another enemy (identified by the IFF system) moves closer than the original target, for up to 5 rounds at +3 to attack rolls plus any targeting bonuses from targeting systems the firing ship has. When the tanto missile hits its target, it explodes, dealing 6d8 points of damage, with a critical range of 19-20 for double damage. 
Tanto missiles can not attack ground targets, as it is an air to air or space to space missile only. Tanto launchers usually hold 12 missiles, PDC 21 for a rack of 12.



Pulsing Grenade (PL8/9)
The pulsing grenade is a marvel of technology, although difficult to produce. Once thrown, a part of it breaks off and detonates, while the rest shifts slightly out of phase. Seconds later it unphases then releases another part that detonates, and repeats again. The grenade is larger than normal grenades, and the explosive components after the primary explosion are not as powerful, but still quite useful when used against large groups of infantry or against stationary objects.
The primary explosion deals 4d6 points of fire damage, the next round deals 3d6 points of fire damage, the round after 2d6 points of fire, and the round after 1d6 points of fire damage, all to a 20 foot radius, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage.
Weight: 3 lbs.
PDC: 17 Mil (+3) for a box of 3 pulsing grenades.



Dart DF
The Dart Dumb Fire missile is actually a rocket, a point and shoot  weapon, foregoing guidance systems for a larger warhead. Slightly smaller than CHE missiles, but with the lack of guidance systems, deals a little more damage, but are not very accurate, more idea for large slow moving or stationary targets. These properties make it ideal for lighter fighters to have a little more punch against capital ships.
Darts can be mounted on external rails for use on light fighters, or in standard launchers that can hold 9 missiles.

Dart DF (PL 5/6
Damage: 8d8
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 3000 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Huge
Weight: 45 lb
Ammo: Racks of 1, 3, 4, or 9
Purchase DC: 24
Notes: As a dumb missile, the Dart has limited range, does not ignore range penalties like guided missiles. Dart launchers and rails are designed for more rapid fire than standard missiles. Suffers a -1 to attack rolls to strike targets smaller than Gargantuan size. Darts are capable of atmospheric and space use. If used on ground targets has a 50 foot radius, Reflex save DC 17 for half.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 29, 2016)

Armour Upgrades

Motorized Joints (Late PL5-PL6)
Before power armour or power assisted armour be came wide spread, motorized joints were the forerunner for power assist systems. Although not as powerful and increasing the wearer's strength, it did boost some actions, combined with weight baring systems. The motorized joints in the legs allowed the wearer to walk with less strain, allowing the wearer to run a bit longer, or walk a bit farther. In the arms, although not enhancing overall strength, did add a bit more power to unarmed and melee strikes with blades as the servos push the arm a little faster.
When running all out (full round action to run), the wearer can run an extra 2 rounds (normally one can run a number of rounds equal to Con score) before needing to make a Constitution check (DC 10). When walking long distances, increase time before required to make a Constitution (or Fort save) check by 10%.
In melee combat, unarmed and armed strikes gain a +1 to damage.
Prerequisite: Non-powered or micro assist power armour.
Restrictions: Restricted (+2)
PDC: +2

Magnetic Field Generator (Late PL6-7)
The armour is fitted with a magnetic field generator, similar to those found on starship. Ballistic, missile, rocket and thrown grenades (unless specifically designed of non-metallic materials) attacks against the wearer suffer -2 penalty to attack rolls.
Prerequisite: Medium armour or heavier
Restriction: Military (+3)
PDC: +6

Particle Field Generator (Late PL7-PL8)
The armour is fitted with a particle field generator, similar to those found on starships. Energy attacks (concussion, electrical, fire, non-specific energy) against the wearer suffer -2 penalty to attack rolls.
Prerequisite: Medium armour or heavier
Restriction: Military (+3)
PDC: +6

Magnetic Shield Generator (Late PL7-PL8)
The armour is fitted with a low level magnetic shield generator, protecting against ballistic, rockets and thrown grenades. The wearer gains 20 HP against missile, rocket, and ballistic damage attacks. A critical hit bypasses the shield. Once the shield is depleted, it will recharge at a rate of 1 HP every 10 minutes of inactivity. The wearer can attempt to restore shields as a standard action with a Repair check (DC 15) to regain a number of HP equal to their Intelligence Modifier, minimum of 1.
Prerequisite: Medium armour or heavier
Restriction: Military (+3)
PDC: +8

Particle Shield Generator (Late PL8-PL9)
The armour is fitted with a low level particle shield generator, protecting against energy attacks (fire, electrical, non-specific energy type). The wearer gains 20 HP against energy attacks. A critical hit bypasses the shield. Once the shield is depleted, it will recharge at a rate of 1 HP every 10 minutes of inactivity. The wearer can attempt to restore shields as a standard action with a Repair check (DC 15) to regain a number of HP equal to their Intelligence Modifier, minimum of 1.
Prerequisite: Medium armour or heavier
Restriction: Military (+3)
PDC: +8

Shield Booster
This is an enhancement to the shields installed in armour that includes a shield generator of some sort (magnetic, particle, etc.), increasing the amount of damage it can absorb. The shield has 50% more HP. Standard magnetic or particle shields have 20 HP, with a Shield Booster now has 30 HP.
Requirements: Armour with a shield installed.
Restriction: Military (+3)
PDC: +2

Shield Modulator
The shield equipped armour has sensors, that is tied to the shields. When the shields suffer damage (and don't fail) from a particular type of weapon, it will modulate its frequencies to better resist that type of energy, until another type of energy is encountered. Only works on particle shields and other shields that protect against energy attacks. When the shield suffers damage, but isn't completely depleted by that attack, the modulator will change the shield frequency to better resist that type of energy. However the shield will be more vulnerable to all other types. For example, a particle shield is struck by a laser (dealing fire damage), the next round the shield will provide DR 10 against lasers (fire damage, and using RAW plasma weapons as well), but other energy attacks will do +2 damage.
Prerequisites: Shield equipped armour.
Restriction: Military (+3)
PDC: +3

Shield Regenerator
This device improves the armour's shield recharge rate. It can recharge 1 HP per 5 minutes of inactivity, or 1 HP every 10 minutes while active. When the shields are depleted, when wearer uses a Repair check to restore the shields, it will restore double the wearer's Int Modifier, minimum of 2 HP. In an emergency, the shield regenerator can restore the shield to full HP, as a free action, however once the shield is depleted, or shut off, the shield can not be reactivated again for an hour.
Prerequisite: Armour with shields.
Restriction: Military (+3)
PDC: +3

Off-Hand Quick-Load Ammo Pack (PL5)
A simple, although very effective, modification to armour that holds two clips or power packs of ammunition. This modification, although versions have been around for years, is designed to allow for quick reloading of a pistol or small long arm (up to medium size) twice as a free action. However due to the weight of the ammo packs and reload system, it does impose a -1 penalty to attack rolls.
Restriction: Military (+3)
PDC: +1

Stabilization Gauntlets
These gauntlets and bracers are built into armour and adds micro-gyros and a few servos that help keep the arm steady when firing weapons on autofire or burst fire.
When the wearer fires a weapon on autofire, or burst fire, the penalties is reduced by 1.
Restriction: Military (+3)
PDC: +1


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 3, 2016)

DiveTorp
This device looks like a short old style torpedo with handle bars. It contains a hydrojet and allows the user to move about faster than if he was swimming.Fairly simple and robust devices, a couple of hours of training is all one needs to use one. Military models are available, which usually are slightly faster or maneuverable and some are even armed.



 Name Crew Passengers Cargo Init Man. Top Speed Defense Hardness Hit Points Size PDC Res Civilian DiveTorp 1 2 500 lb -2 +0 15 (1) 10 2 10 Med 20 Lic (+1) Military Divetorp 1 2 300 lb -2 +1 20 (2) 10 5 12 Med 22 Mil (+3) Armed Divetorp 1
 200 lb -2 +1 20 (2) 10 5 12 Med 23 Mil (+3)

Civilian Divetorps have retractable handles to allow a person to hold onto on each side and ride beside the user, or a cargo pallet can be attached to the bottom that can hold up to 500 lbs. This cargo pallet can also be turned into atype of stretcher to carry an unconscious or wounded person or two. However carrying additional people or cargo imposes a -2 penalty to maneuverability.

Military Divetorps are upgraded versions of the civilian ones, made of toughe materials and slightly faster engines. Also when moving at half top speed, they run much quieter than civilian models, reducing penalties by half for Moving Silently when moving at half speed. Also their design increases checks made to detect them by sonar by +1 DC. Carrying cargo or passengers impose a -2 penalty to maneuverability.

Armed military divetorps lack the additional handles of other divetorps, and carry less cargo, but are usually armed. Weapons depends on what PL they are created in. PL5 models usually are armed with a harpoon gun carrying 10 harpoons. More advanced models (late PL5/early PL6) might be armed with a machinegun type weapon that is designed for underwater use that uses supercavitating bullets, usually has a payload of about 50 to 100 rounds depending on caliber size. PL6 models might be armed with an underwater modified laser (usually blue-green frequency laser) and/or mini torpedoes with a payload of 10 mini torpedoes. Higher PLs might have different weapons. Armed military divetorps also have the same bonuses and penalties for Move Silentlychecks and DC increase against sonars. They also suffer a -2 penalty to maneuver when carrying cargo.




Aias (PL6)
The Aias is an armoured land assault vehicle that is slowly replacing older Bradleys and other IFVs. It's similar to the US army's Stryker, as an 8x8 wheeled armoured vehicle with a 25mm cannon, and can reach speeds of 75 mph.The armour is a little unusual in that it uses a ceramic/aluminum/titanium composite armour which makes it impervious to magnetism, protecting it from mines that use magnetic forces to latch on and destroy it. This armour also gives it some added passive protection against electro-magnetic pulses. The suspension and fire suppression equipment allow it to fire while on the move.
The aias is amphibious, but unlike other amphibious vehicles, it is not limited to non-surf bodies (oceans), propelled by two propellers mounted behind the rear wheels. The design allows it to operate in many environments, including the frozen north around the Arctic. The diesel engine and large tank gives the aias a range of 900 miles. 
The Aias requires a crew of three; driver, gunner and commander/comm officer.There is an armoured hatch above the commander/comm officer and in the turret.It comes armed with a 25mm cannon and a coaxial .50 cal machinegun in a turret mount, with a pintle-mounted laser rifle above the commander/comm officer position. There are two doors at the back for the troops to embark/disembark.Comes with thermo-imagers and night vision gear for all crew members to see with, laser rangefinder, enhanced suspension, self-recovery hydraulic winch with 200 ft of braided steel with a 15000 lbs dynamic pull, armoured self-sealing/inflating tires, military radio, encrypted burst transmitter/radio scrambler, combat computer with HUD, amphibious design, radiation and pressurized cabin, and 8 hour life support. Off road design reduces rough terrain checks by half, while the enhanced suspension and fire suppression systems allow the weapons to fire without penalties due to the vehicle moving.The laser rifle can be operated manually or by remote inside the cabin. In an emergency, the laser rifle can be detached with a Repair check DC 10 and about a minute of work, but will require a power pack as it's tied to a battery just inside the cabin. The aias takes 1 full round to start it moving. There are two ports on each side of the passenger section which they can use their personal weapons. These ports automatically seal if there are any airborne toxins,chemicals or radiation detected. The aias is two squares wide and four squares long, provides full cover to its occupants. The 25mm cannon and .50 cal machinegun are mounted in a full turret. The pintle-mounted laser rifle has a gun shield that provides the gunner, if he uses the weapon manually, with half cover, made of the same armour as the rest of the vehicle and bullet proof glass.


Crew:3
Passengers: 6
Cargo: 250 lbs
Init: -3
Maneuver:-3
Top Speed:75 (7) / 10 (1) water
Defense: 9
Hardness:12
Hit Points:50
Size:Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 43
Restriction: Military(+3)
Accessories:Amphibious design, military radio, self-recover hydraulic winch w/200 ft braided steel cable, laser rangefinder, NBC cabin, 8 hour life support, armoured self-sealing/inflating tires, off-road design, encrypted burst transmitter/radio scrambler, HUD, darkvision 200 ft, thermo vision 200 ft,periscope that can raise 10 ft, holsters with quick release for up to a medium sized weapon at each crew station (crew benefit quick draw feat while at station), weapon racks for 6 rifles plus 3 reloads for passengers plus space for up to two light rocket launchers such as M72 LAWs, power pack recharger fits 2 power packs and recharges one in 2 hours, 8 smoke grenades split between two launchers (4 each), hazardous chemical and radiation sensors and GPS.
Notes:Mounted weapons don't suffer penalties for the vehicle moving, including on rough terrain, armour composition prevents magnetics from latching onto the hull, or setting off mines that use magnetic sensors, +4 Fort save vs EMP weapons, ceramic/aluminum/titanium composite armour.



 Weapon Damage Crit Damage Type Range Incr Rate of Fire Magazine Size Weight PDC Res 25mm Cannon 4d12 20 ball 150 ft A Linked 700 rds Huge * * * .50 cal Machinegun 2d12 20 ball 100 ft A Linked 1400 rds large * * * Laser Rifle 3d8 20 fire 80 ft S,A 500 box large 12 lbs * *


New Equipment
Ceramic/Aluminum/Titanium Composite Armour
This composite armour is a predecessor to Alumisteel, and although not a sstrong, it's a bit lighter. The armour is not magnetic, which prevents any mines that use magnetic sensors to detect a target, or to latch on before detonating fail to do so. The armour also provides a small bonus against EMP weapons, +4 to saves against EMP weapons.
Equipment Bonus: +4
Drive/Pilot Check Penalty: -3
Purchase DC: 15+ the vehicle's hardness.

Variants
Aias-RC
The RC, or reconnaissance variant, does away with the turret, and instead mounts more sensors and recording gear. For weapons it retains the pintle-mounted laser rifle and a .50 cal in a remote turret. The sensors are comparable to mech Class I sensor systems with motion sensors (200 ft range),enhanced darkvision (300 ft) and thermo vision (300 ft), Geiger counter with a range of 1 mile. It can coordinate tactical data with all allies within 2 miles (+2 Knowledge: Tactics tied with Aid Other, and +1 to Tactical Aid Soldier ability and all Field Officer abilities to aid allies). Also included is communication interception and decryption equipment (+2 Computer Use checks for intercepting communications and decoding). Still can transport 6 troops,increase speed to 80 mph (8), and range to 950 miles. PDC 42


 Weapon Damage Crit Damage Type Range Incr Rate of fire Magazine .50 cal Machinegun 2d12 20 ball 100 ft A Linked 1400 rds Laser Rifle 3d7 20 fire 80 ft S,A 500 box


Aias-MGS
The MGS (mobile gun system) turns the aias into a light anti-armour vehicle. It does away with passenger capacity and the turret is reinforced to mount a 90mm cannon using XZ propellant to give it some extra punch for its size with ana utoloader, with a coaxial mounted extended range corona microwave beam cannon.It still retains the pintle-mounted laser rifle. The battery for the extended range corona only holds enough power for 20 rounds, and recharges from th eengine at a rate of 1 charge per 5 minutes of none use. PDC 44


 Weapon Damage Crit Damage Type Range Incr Rate of Fire Magazine 90mm Cannon 8d12 20 ball 150 ft S 20 rds ER Corona  Microwave Beam 5d6 20 fire 50 ft single 20 box Laser Rifle 3d8 20 fire 80 ft s,a 500 box

Aias-MEV
The MEV (medical emergency vehicle) is an armoured ambulance for rescuing wounded soldiers and civilians. The weapons are removed, crew changed to 1 driver, 1 comm/medic and 1 medic and can carry up to 6 patients. The interior is redesigned to include all the medical equipment found in a standard ambulance, plus includes surgical kits, many fast-use med kits, dozens of neutrad chemical, antitox chemical, a universal communicator for communicating with patients who speak different languages, and dozens of violet rations. 6 stretchers and a powered ramp in the back of the vehicle. Speed is increased to 90 mph (9). PDC 39.




Prowler PRV
The powler is a light patrol/reconnaissance vehicle meant for patrolling areas generally considered safe, or areas where combat is expected to be light to none. Not very well armoured or armed, it is quick and maneuverable, which makes it a good quick response or scout vehicle. The large tires and off-road suspension and small size allow it to go where many dedicated patrol vehicles can't, including inside some buildings with a large enough opening.
Requires two crew members, a driver and a gunner, with the gunner exposed to the elements so armour is recommended. On board equipment is light, including four powerful headlights on the front, the inner two can switch to IR frequencies plus a search light mounted beside the gun in the turret, military radio, two cameras, one mounted on the roof in a turret to allow it to view in a 270 degree viewing area, and one mounted on the turret for the gunner to act as a gun camera. A simple HUD for the driver is linked to the roof top camera, GPS,instrument panel (standard vehicle instruments), radio, and memory storage unit for the cameras (storing up to 12 hours of high definition, multi-spectrum (IR,UV, thermal, and normal visual). 
The driver is full enclosed in the vehicle, while the gunner only has half-cover. The turret in the back easily accommodates any large sized firearm such as an automatic rifle or a light huge weapon, such as .50 cal machinegun with enough space for 300 rounds. In panels on the side are some emergency equipment including 2 first aid kits, 1 two-man tent, 6 flares, 2 folding shovels, 6 days worth of rations. Two empty compartments on the back beside the gunner for the driver and gunner's backpacks, plus rack on the sides to hold two weapons up to rifle size. 
The prowler is available in two power plants, a flex-fuel engine and an electric engine. The flex-fuel version is a bit cheaper, and can run on almost any flammable liquid, from kerosene, gasoline, diesel, to aviation fuel,ethanol and even alcohol, making it very flexible, while the electric engine does have better range. The large off-road tires allow the Prowler to 'drive'on water, as long as the vehicle is moving, it can remain afloat and cross shallow rivers, ponds and lakes, with a speed of 20 mph. It is not recommended to try crossing bodies of water that are more than 20 feet deep. The electric engine model can operate for about 20 minutes while submerged before seals give out and won't operate.

Prowler PVR (PL5)
Crew: 2 (driver and gunner)
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 100 lbs (usually 2 backpacks fully loaded)
Init: -1
Maneuver: 0
Top Speed:140 mph (14)
Defense: 9
Hardness: 6
Hit Points:30
Size: Large
Purchase DC: 27 (flex-fuel), 28 (electric)
Restriction: Res+2
Accessories:HUD, 2 cameras, 4 headlights (2 normal, 2 IR), weapon turret with search light,GPS, 12 hour video/audio Hi-Def storage, emergency equipment (listed in description), off-road design.
Notes: The weapon turret can support any 5.56 to .50 cal rifles with up to 300 rounds in belt, can accept laser or other similar sized weapons if available, gunner receives only 50% cover, off-road design suffers only half penalties for rough terrain, flex-fuel provides a range of 300 to 400 miles, depending on fuel(alcohol and kerosene for lower range, better fuels for greater range),electric engine provides a 500 mile range per charge (requires 1 hour to charge) (electric engine can operate completely submerged to a depth of 20 ft for about 20 minutes before leaks prevent operation).


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 5, 2016)

H.U.P.C. (PL5)

As civil unrest in various countries increases, many police forces found they needed heavier armoured vehicles with large passenger capacity. But they also found they needed a vehicle that could blend in with civilian traffic especially for large sting operations or for expected riots, without tipping off the criminals that a large police force was present.
New Flyer, makers of public transit buses, was contracted, and paired with several military vehicle companies to create the H.U.P.C, or heavy urban personnel carrier. 
The H.U.P.C. looks like the newer Xcelsior buses, only it is heavily modified.The frame is greatly reinforced, it's well armoured, most of the windows are removed, but false tinted bullet proof glass windows are installed to give the bus the illusion it is still a civilian passenger bus. The doors are modified and armoured so that when they open, armoured panels extend out to allow greater cover for exiting troops, especially when opened close to a building.These panels extend out 2 feet. 
The windows that are still remaining have 6 (3 each side) concealed gunports for inside troops to fire through, and are made of bullet proof glass. The bumpers,especially the front one, are heavily reinforced to allow the H.U.P.C to smash through many barricades. The seats are designed with crash webbing, allowing the passengers who are seated, including driver and command unit staff, to suffer no damage when the H.U.P.C. rams something. The crash webbing also as a quick release system to allow troops to quickly disengage the webbing and get to the door in a few seconds.
Seating has been reduced from the normal 42 for the 40 foot model to 30 seated troops, with an additional 5 standing comfortably. The rear deck has a mobile command unit, providing communications for the troops. The suite has multiple monitors for receiving gun or helmet camera footage, multiband police and/or military radio, GPS, civilian radio jammer, radio encryption/decryption,wireless internet for connecting to police computer systems, satellite radio,large storage capacity of all audio/video recordings from helmet and gun cameras. The H.U.P.C. also mounts a HI-Def camera on a small turret on the roof to record all that goes on around it with a laser microphone, along with shotgun and parabolic mics. The command unit has room for 3 operators.
Mounted on the roof, concealed where the electric motor would normally be, is are tractable manned turret for either a 7.62 mm or .50 cal machinegun that can hold up to 3000 rounds in a belt, with a grenade launcher that usually contains tear gas or smoke grenades with a 12 round capacity. To use the turret, someone inside the H.U.P.C pulls down a short ladder on the ceiling, which lowers a platform for him/her to stand on, which also activates the turret, raising it,allowing for full 360 degree rotation, and 120 degree vertical arc.
Inside, at each seat has a rack and storage for one rifle, one pistol, 6 grenades, 4 magazines for each weapon and riot shield. There is a storage locker that holds additional ammunition and grenades, plus 4 racks for heavy machineguns, rocket launders or grenade launchers plus space for 3 reloads each. There is also 10 first aid kits, 5 emergency surgery kits, 3 collapsible stretchers, 2 days worth of rations for a full compliment, emergency flares,road side markers/pylons, several rolls of police caution tape, bolt cutters,portable battering ram, 2 10-man tents and 10 kinetic powered flashlights.
As the H.U.P.C is designed to look like a civilian passenger bus, it still has the LED signs on the front, side and small rear ones, which it can use to display false transit bus information, or when at a scene, to caution people away. Two concealed turreted search lights and standard police flashing lights are on the roof, as well as siren and speakers.

H.U.P.C. (PL5)
Crew: 5 (1 driver, 1 gunner, 3 mobile command unit staff)
Passengers: 30 to 35 troops
Cargo: up to 800 lbs of gear
Init: -3
Maneuver:-3
Top Speed:120 (12)
Defense: 8
Hardness:10
Hit Points:50
Size: G
Purchase DC: 41
Restriction: Res(+2) to Mil (+3)
Accessories:concealed turret with machinegun (either 7.62mm or .50 cal) and grenade launcher, mobile police command unit, multiband police/military radio, GPS,police computer, wireless internet, satellite radio, 6 gunports, armoured doors, 2 search lights, Hi-Def camera, laser, shotgun and parabolic microphones, 10 first aid kits, 5 emergency surgery kits, 3 collapsible stretchers, 2 days rations for 40 people, 2 10-man tents, portable battering ram, bolt cutters, 10 kinetic powered flashlights, police lights and siren,reinforce design and bumpers
Notes: Disguised to look like a civilian bus, granting a +5 bonus to Disguise (usually a DC 15) checks to pass as a civilian passenger bus, exiting troops gain a +2 Cover bonus to Defense when near the doors, reinforce bumper and design allows the H.U.P.C to suffer only 1/4 (one-quarter) from rams, and the Driver gains a+2 to Drive checks to maintain control after a ram or collision. Gunports allow 3 troops on each side (total of 6) to fire at targets outside with full cover(targets hill strike the H.U.P.C instead), the person manning the gun turret has three-quarters cover. Troops can embark or disembark the H.U.P.C as a move action, with two troops exiting at a time (one per door, two doors total).



 Weapon Damage Critical Damage Type Range Incr Rate of Fire Magazine 7.62 Machinegun 2d10 20 Ballistic 100 ft A Linked 40mm Grenade  Launcher Varies by grenade - varies 110 ft S 12 box Optional M2HB  (replace 7.62 machinegun) 2d12 20 Ballistic 110 ft A Linked

H.U.A.V (PL5)
The Heavy Urban Assault Vehicle, or H.U.A.V., is a modified version of the H.U.P.C., geared towards heavy assaults, such as captured armoured truck and light military vehicles. The H.U.A.V is further reinforced to support the turret that mounts the same 25mm cannon as the M2A2 Bradley on the roof at the rear and smaller turret that mounts twin .50 cal machine guns, as well as side weapon blisters for 7.62 machineguns. Both roof mounted turrets have a grenade launcher with a 12 round magazine, with multiple magazines available. The 25mm cannon turret has full 360 degree rotation, while the front turret can't fire in the rear 60 degree arc except for up in the sky above the rear turret.Sensors as well as computer programmed locks prevents the turret from firing when aimed in the direction as the other turret.
The H.U.A.V does away with troop capacity, but it has room for 5 troops, and command unit to make room for the supports of the turrets and ammunition for all the weapons it carries. Although the H.U.A.V. has many critics against its development, but few have complained about its results. Not many H.U.A.V.s have been produced, although about half produced has been used by the military for use in third world country cities or recently pacified cities for patrol purposes.
The H.U.A.V. has thicker armour than the H.U.P.C, but is much slower, due to the added weight of the turrets and weapons, but it is fast enough to keep up with most APCs that it might be used against within a city. The H.U.A.V. does retain the reinforced design and bumpers to allow it to ram other vehicles or barricades while suffering little damage, along with the crash webbing for all crew and passengers.

H.U.A.V.(PL5)
Crew: 10 (1 driver, 1 commander, 1 main turret gunner, 1 secondary turret gunner, 6 side weapon blister gunners)
Passengers: Up to 5 troops, although a little cramped
Cargo: 50 lbs of gear
Init: -3
Maneuver:-4
Top Speed:70 (7)
Defense: 8
Hardness:12
Hit Points:52
Size: G
Purchase DC: 43
Restriction: Mil(+3)
Accessories: multiband police/military radio, GPS, satellite radio, police computer,wireless internet, reinforced design and bumper, 2 day rations for 10 people, 2 five man tents, 2 roof mounted search lights, police lights (military models remove these for an extra search light), turret with 25mm cannon and grenade launcher, turret with twin fire-linked .50 cal machineguns and grenade launcher, 6 side mounted weapon blisters (3 each side), roof mounted smoke grenade launchers (12 tubes, 3 grenades each), 10 flares, 1 collapsible stretcher.
Notes: Definitely noticeably not a civilian passenger bus, suffers only one-quarter damage from ramming or collisions.


 Weapon Damage Critical Damage Type Range Incr Rate of Fire Magazine 25mm Cannon 4d12 20 Ballistic 150 ft A Linked Twin .50 cal  Machinegun 3d12 20 Ballistic 110 ft A Linked 40mm Grenade  Launcher (2) Varies by grenade - varies 110 ft S 12 box ea 7.62 machine gun  blister (6) 2d10 20 Ballistic 90 ft S, A Linked

Bradley Mk3 Rapid Attack Tank (PL6)
The Bradley Mk3 tank is a relatively swift tracked vehicle with all the target acquisition gear and sensor systems needed to allow its activity in the field as a solitary attack craft with anti-infantry and vehicle capability. Its ability to fulfill this last role is limited due to the light nature of its weaponry, but with skilled crewmen, or by attacking in groups with other Bradleys using combined fire, it can be remarkably effective. As a vehicle hunter/killer, it can be especially lethal as its performance characteristics allow for rapid assaults and enemy engagement at long ranges. In the field,Bradley IIIs tend to lead assaults, firing from terrain cover whenever possible and infiltrating enemy lines to bring back formation data to the rest of its company. Bradleys are able to open fire with their main guns while in motion at their top speed to maximize their chances of survival and perform lightning strikes.
Bradley Mk3s have a crew of 4, driver, sensor operator and two gunners. They are armed with a laser and 30mm cannons in the turret side by side, with two 12.7mm (.50 cal) machineguns on remote turrets on the sides of the body for anti-infantry purposes. Bradley Mk3s have a reduced passenger capacity compared to older Bradleys due to space being dedicated to weapons. The Bradley Mk3 can carry 5 troops. There are three top hatches, one over driver and sensor operator, and one in the turret, and a large door in the back for infantry soldiers to load or disembark. Takes a full-round action to enter the vehicle through a top hatch, and another full-round action to start it moving. The Bradley Mk3 is three squares wide and four squares long. It provides full cover to its occupants. The Bradley Mk3 is amphibious, allowing it to travel through water or make amphibious landing and assaults launched from boats.

Bradley Mk3 (PL6)
Crew:4
Passengers: 5
Cargo: 200 lbs
Init: -3
Maneuver:-3
Top Speed:90 (9), 30 (3) water
Defense: 6
Hardness:16
Hit Points:60
Size:Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 46
Restriction: Mil(+3)
Accessories:Two first aid kits, holster at each station for a PDW or sidearm and two magazines, nightvision 1000 ft, NBC seal, air filters, 8 hour air supply, wench with 100 ft of cable, emergency rations for 2 days for 4 people, 2 searchlights that function both in visible light and infrared, infrared cameras, 30mm cannon and laser cannon in turret, 12.7mm machineguns in side weapons blisters.
Notes: Darkvision 1000 ft, air filters and NBC provide +4 bonus to Fort saves to airborne toxins and radiation. If air is too polluted, poisoned or toxic, the computer system and sensors will automatically seal the vehicle and switch to the internal air supply. Able to travel on water, but no deeper than 100 ft.Targeting computer provides +4 to attack and compensates for movement penalties (gunners do not suffer any penalties from the tank moving).



 Weapon Damage Critical Damage Type Range Increment Rate of Fire Magazine 30mm Cannon 4d12 20 Ballistic 150 ft A Linked Laser Cannon 5d8 20 Fire 200 ft S 50 shot battery 12.7mm machinegune  (2) 2d12 20 Ballistic 110 ft S, A Linked

Bladewolf
A light fast strike anti-grav attack vehicle, the Bladewolf makes for excellent flanker and first strike against infantry and light armoured vehicles. The angled hull allows for deflection of debris and light arms, and the narrow profile allows it to make tight maneuvers, excellent for urban or dense forest terrain. It requires a crew of only 2, and being not much bigger than some civilian vehicles, allows the Bladewolf to go virtually anywhere, and be carried in a wide variety of transports. The anti-grav systems allows the Bladewolf to hover up to a maximum of 10 feet above the round in an Earth standard gravity. It will float up to 3 feet in up to 3.5G planets. With a speed of 250 mph, and armed with a 20mm rail autocannon and dual mini-missile launchers gives the Bladewolf its excellent fast strike capabilities. The Bladewolf is only 15 feet long (3 squares) and 9.5 feet (2 squares) at it's widest point, with a total height of 8.3 feet, weighing 15 tons. The Bladewolf has an access hatch on each side to allow the crew to enter or leave, taking a full round either way.

Bladewolf LAFV (PL6/7)
Crew:2
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 50 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver:+1
Top Speed:370 (37)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 8
Hit Points:40
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 45
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories:Military Radio, targeting computer, 20mm rail autocannon, 2 mini-missile launchers, 2 survival packs, thermo vision, IR sensors, environmental/NBC seal with 12 hours of air, 2 first aid kits, 2 days rations 12 smoke grenades
Notes:Targeting computer grants +1 to attack, night vision 300 ft, +4 bonus to airborne toxins and radiation, can be sealed completely with 12 hours of air.



 Weapon Damage Crit Damage Type Range Incr Rate of Fire Magazine Size Weight PDC Res 20mm Rail  Autocannon 4d12 20 ball 200 ft A Linked 2000 rds Huge * * * 2 Mini-Missile  Launcher varies 20 varies 275 ft s 12 missiles ea large * * *


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sparrow Hover Bike
The sparrow is a small, light, highly maneuverable, and safe hover bike sold in large numbers. Excellent for commuting or for a Sunday cruise, the Sparrow will get you there.
The small frame allows for excellent maneuverability, and the flared out bottom keeps costs down from requiring landing gear as it rests on the ground, and also provides the rider some protection from accidentally brushing against the hover system and from small debris blown up from the hover system. Two containers,about the size of a medium backpack are mounted on the back behind the user.The large windshield protects the user from the wind and also has a HUD, which can be turned off, that displays the collision warning system, GPS, fuel gauge,any errors or damage. Runs off an electric battery that comes with a universal adapter for plugging into any power source, allowing for up to 10 hours of operation
The Sparrow comes with a safety system, making it a favourite for learning howto use hover bikes. It comes with a dual dead man system, consisting of pressure plate in the seat and a harness that fits around the user's waist. If the user stands up on the Sparrow but retains control, the safety system will automatically start reducing speed to about 20 mph if the person remains standing for more than 20 seconds, after that it'll slow down even more until it stops. The harness helps keep the user on the bike, and if the user should fall off, there is only enough slack to allow the user to hang against the side, resting on the flared out bottom, preventing him/her from easily rolling under the bike and getting hurt by the hover system. The bike will also reduce speed and once stopped, will gradually lower to the ground. A compact collision system will guide the bike from hitting anything as it slows to a stop, and also links to the HUD and/or the user's helmet to aid in avoiding collisions while driving. Once the bike safely lands, a built in GPS and radio will transmit the bike's location and a message stating 'Rider unconscious and in distress' on emergency channels, and flashes lights and sound horn in an S.O.S.until someone shuts the engine off and disconnects the harness, presumably helping the rider.
The Sparrow is 1 square wide and two squares long.

Sparrow Hover Bike (PL6)
Crew:1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 50 lbs
Init: +0
Maneuver:+2
Top Speed:170 (17)
Defense: 10
Hardness: 4
Hit Points:16
Size: M
Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Accessories:HUD, GPS, safety system (see description), anti collision system.
Notes: Anti Collision system provides a +2 bonus to Drive checks to avoid debris,collisions or rams.




Sky Hawk Rocket Bike
The Sky Hawk was designed to give the Air Force a multi-purpose vehicle that would combine the benefits of speed and mid-altitude flight capacities with the maneuverability and flexibility of an urban air support platform. In addition to the standard hover systems of a hover bike, the Sky Hawk has a rocket engine for high speed and two wings, which fold for easier storage, for stability and increased maneuverability. The dorsal and ventral fins fold into the body to allow better storage as well, as do the three landing wheels.
The Sky Hawk is equipped with a triple laser turret in the nose, twin mini missile launchers and four heavier missiles for heavier targets, and a six shot smoke dispenser. Equipped with various sensors, collision alert, radar, passive night vision, all displayed on the windshield mounted HUD or linked to the pilot's flight helmet, or directly to the pilot's nervous system with a cyberjack. Two headlights are fixed forward in the nose plus a smaller one with atilt and pivot mounting mounted below the laser turret. The rocket engine gives the Sky Hawk an incredible boost of speed, but can not be used more than an hour at a time, allowing for some quick long distance travel before returning to cruising speed to allow the rockets to cool before using again.
The Sky Hawk is 1 square (4 feet) with the wings retracted, 2 squares (8 feet) wide with wings extended and 2 squares (9.5 feet) long. Provides no cover to the pilot, just wear armour and have an oxygen supply when at higher altitudes,reaching up to 7500 feet, and able to hover a mere foot above the ground.

Crew: 1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 60 lbs.
Init: +1
Maneuver: +4
Top Speed: 275 (27), 400 (40) with rocket thrusters
Defense: 10
Hardness: 8
Hit Points: 26
Size: Large
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Passive Night vision, radar, collision alert, HUD, cyberjack uplink, rocket thruster, triple laser turret, smoke dispenser (6 shot, 30 foot diameter cloud), twin mini missile launchers, GPS, military radio, four missile rails (typically tanto or other air to air missiles with longer range than mini missiles), 1 survival kit.
Notes: Anti Collision system provides a +2 bonus to Drive checks to avoid debris, collisions or rams. Uses power cell with enough power for 10 continuous hours of flight.
Rocket Thrusters will increase speed to 400 (40) the round they are activated,and can remain active for up to 60 minutes before needing to shut down for at least 10 minutes. If used for short bursts, no cool down is required. When activated, the pilot suffers a -2 to Pilot checks the round they are activated as the Sky Hawk immediately jumps up to full speed. Following rounds with the rockets activated do not suffer the penalty. Takes a full round to slow from full speed to cruising speed once the thrusters are deactivated. 
The laser turret has a 100 degree side to side pivot and can angle down 15 degrees. The laser turret can be linked to the helmet and turn with the user's head, similar to the Apache helicopter, this grants a +1 to attack rolls when used this way, but the pilot suffers a -1 to Pilot checks.


 Weapon Damage Crit Damage Type Range Incr Magazine Triple Laser 5d8 20 fire 100 ft unlimited Mini Missiles varies - varies Typically 150 -200  ft 8 mini missiles  total Tanto Missiles 6d8 19-20 Fire Minimum 100 ft 4 missiles

Combat Rider
This heavily armoured and armed motorcycle is designed as a fast strike attack vehicle. Completely armoured except for the driver compartment, which is partly opened on both sides to allow visibility and easy embarking or disembarking. Armed with two rapid fire weapons on either side of the front wheel fixed forward. On top of the armoured pilot compartment is a 15 mm cannon for heavy strikes against light armour.
The combat rider sees a lot of use in defense of cities due to its maneuverability and speed, but also in scout roles and light attack roles.
The combat rider is 1 square wide and two squares long, providing half cover to the driver.

Combat Rider (Late PL5)
Crew: 1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 20 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +2
Top Speed: 175 (17)
Defense: 9
Hardness: 10
Hit Points: 40
Size: Large
Purchase DC: 29
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Headlight,military radio, two fire-linked 7.62mm machineguns, 15mm turret mounted cannon,off-road suspension, smoke grenade launcher 6 grenades.
Notes: Penalties for rough terrain are halved, has enough fuel for 7 hours of driving. Smoke grenades can be launched with a range increments of 30 feet out to 5 increments, or can be released to create a trail of smoke behind the combat rider.
 

 Weapon Damage Crit Damage Type Range Incr Rate of Fire Magazine 15mm Cannon 3d12 20 Ballistic 175 ft Semi, auto Link (20 rds) 7.62mm Machinegun 3d10 20 Ballilstic 90 ft Semi, auto Link (150 rds ea)

Ascension Hover Bike
The Ascension hover bike isn't really a bike, but more like a high tech version of the segway using hover technology. The Ascension consists of a platform that the user stands on, with a control stand that can adjust in height to accommodate users of different heights. The controls are simple, similar to a motorcycle, but to control height, the user moves the handle bars up or down.The Ascension comes with several safety features, a harness with a deadman switch that turns the propulsion unit off in the event that the user falls off,still connected to the Ascension, and will slowly float down to the ground at a rate of 1 foot per minute; a headlight, collision alert, minimum height over a certain speed and a maximum height of only 100 feet, and horn. The safety system is a scaled down version found on the Sparrow hover bike. The Ascension control stand can fold down to allow for better storage.
The Ascension is only one square wide and long, providing one-quarter cover in the front only. 

Ascension Hover Bike
Crew: 1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: Whatever can be strapped to the user.
Init: +2
Maneuver: +3
Top Speed: 100 ft/rd
Defense: 11
Hardness: 1
Hit Points: 10
Size: Small
Weight: 30 lbs
Purchase DC: 17
Restriction: None
Accessories: Collision alert, safety system, headlight, horn, folding system.
Notes: +2 to Drive/Pilot checks to avoid hazards, minimum flight height 2 feet,maximum height 100 feet.  
Folding system: when not in use, the handles fold down, the control stand bends in 3 places to fold down atop the platform the user stands on, reducing its size, allowing it to be stored easier. Has enough power for 5 hours of continuous flight, recharge only takes 2 hours.


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 5, 2016)

Generic Vehicle Upgrades/Equipment

Caster Wheels (Late PL5/Early PL6)
Instead of tires, the wheels are replaced with casters. This improves the vehicles speed slightly but greatly improves a vehicle's handling. However, casters aren't quite as good on rough terrain, so very few vehicles meant for combat, except urban combat units, have casters.
Vehicles with casters increase speed by 2 squares, increase maneuverability by +2. In rough terrain they lose these bonuses and suffer -2 squares of speed and -1 to maneuverability. PDC +1

Hover Conversion (Late PL6/Early PL7)
Instead of wheels, the vehicle floats on a cushion of air, uses anti-gravity technology, etc. The vehicle floats anywhere from 6 inches to 10 feet in the air to avoid hazards. 
Increase speed by 4 squares, maneuverability by +2 and initiative by +1. Can cross water that is no deeper than 50 feet without compromising performance.  PDC +2

Flying Vehicle (PL7 to PL8) "Roads.. where we're going, we don't need any roads."
The cars we all want, seen in Back To the Future. This is an upgrade to the hover vehicles, allowing the vehicle to achieve greater heights, allowing highways in the skies as well as on the ground, to allow greater traffic flows over longer distances. "Ground" speed is increased by 4 squares, similar to hover vehicles, has a "air" speed of 70 squares, with a flight ceiling of 5000 feet. Has a pressurized interior. Windows and doors seal except in emergencies at heights above 75 feet, except when parked and shut off. Gains +2 maneuver and +1 initiative. Usually comes with some kind of emergency back up system if main lift drive ever fails (such as back up lift coils or parachute). PDC +2

Walker Conversion (Min PL6)
Instead of wheels, casters, tires or even a hover system, this vehicle has articulated legs, making the vehicle more like a four legged mech, in some people's minds. Decrease speed by 5 squares, but increase maneuverability by +1, and suffers half rough terrain penalties. Walk in snow, sand, water, mountains and mud, all terrain is passable. Able to climb over debris, even stairs. Anywhere an animal can walk, the vehicle can too. Legs usually give the vehicle a 5 foot clearance (lowers when parked to allow people to get in and out). PDC +4

Walker Upgrades
Leg Extensions
The legs can be extended in length. Each 5 foot increase gives +1 square in speed, but every 10 feet decreases maneuverability by -1. PDC +2 per 5 feet increase.

Snow Pads
The feet are widened to decrease ground pressure and to provide better footing in snow, preventing the vehicle from sinking too deep in the snow. Also works in sand. +2 bonus to checks while in snow and sand environments. PDC +1

Greater Articulation
These legs have more joints and greater articulation, allowing for better control in extremely rough terrain, such as rocky mountains, debris fields, disaster areas such as after earthquakes.  Walker speed decreased by 1 square, but gains a farther +1 to maneuverability and has a +3 bonus to climb checks.  PDC +2 

Engine Modification, Turbocharger
This powerful addition to a vehicle's engine increases the vehicle's initiative modifier by +2 and provides a +4 bonus on Drive checks when attempting the dash stunt. PDC 13

Improved Fuel Economy
This is a modification to the engine, similar to adding a turbo or supercharger, but geared for improving fuel economy of the vehicle. The vehicle's range on a full tank of gas is increased by 25%. PDC 9

NOS Kit
This kit adds a nitrous oxide injection system to the engine to provide more power and speed for short periods. However, with increased usage of the system requires greater maintenance of the engine. The NOS kit provides, when activated (standard action), the vehicle with a +1 Initiative bonus, increases speed by 4 squares and provides a +2 bonus on Drive checks to make a Dash stunt for 2 rounds. However, it also gives a -1 penalty to maneuverability for those two rounds, and increases Repair checks for the engine by 3. The NOS kit comes with a 5 use tank. PDC of NOS kit 16 Illegal (+4), each NOS tank has a PDC of 8.

Body Kit
Body kits are usually cosmetic alterations to the vehicle, but many have some improvements to the vehicle's performance, increasing aerodynamics, widening space between wheels or lowering center of gravity for better handling, etc. 
Three versions of body kits are available: Speed enhancement, Handling enhancement, or Hybrid which combines features of both.
Speed enhancement body kits increase the aerodynamics of the vehicle's frame, reducing drag, increasing the vehicle's speed by 1 square. PDC 13 and requires 20 hours of work.
Handling enhancement body kits improve a vehicle's handling characteristics, by lowering center of gravity, widening the space between tires, lowering suspension, adding spoilers. The vehicle gains a +3 bonus to Maneuver. PDC 14 and requires 10 hours of work.
Hybrid body kits improve both the aerodynamics and handling of the vehicle, but not quite as well as a body kit for either. Speed is improved by 1 square and Maneuver is improved by +2. PDC 15 and requires 15 hours of work.

Rocket Booster
Mounted onto the back of the vehicle are small, but powerful single use chemical rockets, designed to give the vehicle an incredible burst of speed for a short period of time, allowing for quick escapes. When activated, a standard action, the vehicle gains a +60 square boost in speed for 5 rounds, however the driver suffers a -5 to Drive checks. Rams made will gain 1 bonus die to damage if made within the first 2 rounds of the rockets' activation. Reduce cargo capacity by 50 lbs. Anything within 10 feet of the back of the vehicle when the rockets are activated suffers 2d6 fire damage.
PDC 15 (Illegal) To make the rockets concealed until use increase PDC by +2, replacement rockets have PDC 12.

Oil Dispenser

The ever classic oil slick dispenser from every spy or action movie with tricked out cars. When activated, standard action, the vehicle releases oil behind it, creating an oil slick that is 15 feet wide and 30 feet long. Has a 5 use tank. PDC 16 Illegal (+4), uses 60 lbs of cargo space, refills cost PDC 5. 

Roll Cage
The vehicle is equipped with a steel cage that completely wraps around the occupants, protecting them from damage during a roll (occupants suffer no damage during a roll). Additionally, the vehicle itself suffers damage as if it were traveling one-half of its actual speed (round down).
Purchase DC: 18
Restriction: None

Run-Flat Tires
The vehicle is equipped with specially-designed tires that continue to function even when flat. Each flat tire imposes a -2 penalty on Drive checks (instead of the usual -4). These tires require only one hour to install (for each pair) and a check DC of 5.
Purchase DC: 10 per tire.
Restriction: Licensed (+1)

Auto-Tint Windows
This vehicle modification can be equipped to any type of vehicle. The vehicle with this modification has had its normal windows replaced with Auto-Tint Windows that can go from transparent clear glass to translucent frosted glass to even an opaque black glass at the flip of a switch. All those inside the vehicle will gain a +10 bonus on Hide checks to
those looking in. Individuals in side of the vehicle can see outside the vehicle as normal.
Purchase DC: 12
Restriction: Licensed (+1)

Electric Shifting
Unlike in a normal manual shift drive, the switches to shift the gears are located on the steering wheel similar to a Formula 1 racing car. In gaming terms, this increases the
vehicle’s top speed by 10% (round up) plus all driving will gain a +2 bonus on Drive checks.
Purchase DC: 12
Restriction: None

Six-Speed Drive
This specific vehicle modification will change any normal 5-speed drive system into a 6-speed drive system, which in turn will increase the top speed of any vehicle it is equipped
to. This type of vehicle modification is normally equipped to any various type of land-based vehicle. In gaming terms, this increases the vehicle’s top speed by 15% (round up) plus all driving will gain a +2 bonus on Drive checks.
Purchase DC: 12
Restriction: None

Vehicle Active Suspension
This vehicle modification can be equipped to any type of land-based vehicle. Vehicles with this modification are equipped with vehicle active suspension that makes driving
the vehicle even easier. In gaming terms, vehicles with this modification will gain will gain a +4 bonus on Drive checks.
Purchase DC: 15
Restriction: Licensed (+1)

Vehicle Taser
By wiring the body metal to the vehicle’s generator, it can be electrified as a defensive measure. Any vehicle with this vehicle modification is normally equipped with at least an
additional vehicle battery as not to drain power directly from the main power source. Any person who comes in to contact with the vehicle’s surface while the taser is activated will suffer 2d4+2 points of electricity damage and the target must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 30) or be paralyzed for 2d6 rounds.
Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Licensed (+1)

Flex-Fuel Engine
The engine of the vehicle is designed to make use of nearly any flammable liquid for fuel. While this makes the availability of fuel much easier, the down side is with liquids of low burning points or less refined reduce the vehicle's performance. Fuels like alcohol, rubbing alcohol, butane and kerosene will reduce the vehicle's range by 25% and speed reduced by 25%. While propane, natural gas, methane and motor oil will see only a reduction of 10% in speed. Gasoline, ethanols and similar fuels don't see any performance changes, while high refined fuels, such as aviation fuel will see a boost of 10% range and speed.
PDC 17

Slatted Wheel
These special wheels are made of adjustable slats with rubber mounted right on them, instead of the traditional rubber tire on a metal rim. These wheels shift their shape and tilt so that they maintain maximum surface area in contact with the ground to maintain control. These wheels are quite complex and expensive and available mostly only on rare luxury cars or used in high budget films.
These wheels provide a +1 to Maneuver, +4 to Drive checks. These tires have +3 HP higher than normal tires and +2 Hardness. Slatted wheels require special equipment to install and change, increasing repair PDC by +3 and time by 200%. Slatted tires have a PDC of 12 each.


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 5, 2016)

EAT Spearhead
Appearing near the end of the Information Age, the European Armament Technologies Spearhead twin-seat fighter is arguably Earth’s first orbital fighter. Based on a European air superiority fighter design, the EAT was rushed into production to counter a similar move on the part of the Chinese. In this sense, the EAT is actually not a true starship as it was never meant to operate beyond the immediate orbit of Earth, yet it represents such an important step in the evolution of starships, especially fighters, that it cannot be ignored.
The EAT Spearhead’s prototype was designed to be the next generation of European air superiority fighter. However, budget delays forced the cancellation of the project before it came to fruition. Given the world political situation at the time, it was assumed that the project would never be restarted, as existing fighters were deemed sufficient. That all changed with the development of the first truly viable compact thruster engine based on the Kuang Theorem; this engine, an accidental offshoot of the Chinese drive into space, suddenly made much smaller orbital craft possible. The first practical demonstration of the engine takes place when a Chinese “People’s Rocket” Model VII, one quarter the size of the Model VI, successfully sends a communications satellite into orbit. Realizing that this technology will cause a shift in the global balance of power, the United States and European Union move to quickly bring out their own versions and a new arms race
begins.
Unlike either the Chinese or Americans, who are developing completely new craft, the Europeans choose to resurrect the EAT Spearhead project and modify it for their needs. As a result, although the Chinese have the initial lead, it is the Europeans that manage to produce the first viable orbital fighter. Armed with a Gatlin Gun and a brace of HE missiles, the EAT Spearhead is a match for any fighter of its day and has no equal in orbit.
Although new U.S. and Chinese and European fighters will eventually eclipse it as an orbital fighter, the EAT Spearhead gives the European Union unquestioned dominance over space and the threat of its deployment proves vital in deterring a number of potential regional conflicts.

EAT Spearhead (PL 5)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Defense: 19
Flat-footed Defense: 13
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 7d20 (140 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +6
Pilot’s Class Bonus:+7
Pilot’s Dex Modifier: +6
Gunner’s Attack Bonus: +8/+3
Size: Gargantuan (–4 size)
Tactical Speed: 3,000 ft. (6 squares)
Length: 42 feet
Weight: 36,000 lb. (18 tons)
Targeting System Bonus: N/A
Crew: 1 (ace +12)
Passenger Capacity: 1
Cargo Capacity: 750 lb.
Grapple Modifier: +12
Base Purchase DC: 48 (49 as equipped)
Restriction: Military (+3)
Attack: 1 Gatlin Gun +4 ranged (6d12) and 1 HE missile -1 ranged (4d12/19-20);or 1 HE missile +4 ranged and 1 Gatlin Gun -1 ranged (6d12)
Attack of Opportunity: None
EAT Spearhead Design Specs:
Engines: Thrusters
Armor: Alloy Plating
Defense Systems: Damage control (1d10), sensor jammer
Sensors: Class I sensor array
Communications: Radio transceiver
Weapons: 1 Gatlin Gun (range incr. 350 ft.) and 8 HE missiles (no missile launcher)
Grappling Systems: N/A



King Fisher

The King Fisher is a small, fairly inexpensive defense fighter, meant to be used in large numbers launched from ships or stations. Its small size reduces the armaments it can carry, and the amount of armour it can support, but it does have enhanced speed and maneuverability and small size makes it a difficult target. The king fisher is pretty much a cockpit stuffed between two engines with a pair of lasers, with minimum sensors and other systems, including limited life support, requiring pilots to wear at least a rebreather as it only has about an hour of stored air. Use of rebreathers will extend this supply by 30 minutes, although an additional air supply, with a sealable flight suit is suggested in the event of needing to eject from the craft. The king fisher does have two external mounts on the bottom to allow it to carry two missiles to give it a little extra punch.
The small size and low price allows more king fishers to be purchased and stored in hangers. About two, sometimes three king fishers will fit in the same space as other fighters, easily doubling the number of fighters available for defense, which in some cases, having more ships in the air is better, no matter how weak they are.
King fishers are not atmospheric ships, and should avoid them. Although planets with not atmosphere, and especially those with lower gravity don't seem to affect them as much, which makes these small craft a favourite defense fighters on moon bases or small barren planetoids.

King Fisher (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 3250
Defense: 8 (10 base -2 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 8 (10 base -2 size)
Autopilot Defense: none
Hardness: 12
Hit Dice: 6d20 (120 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 23 ft
Weight: 10,000
Targeting System Bonus: 
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 38
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Attack: 
2 fire linked lasers 9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a
Up to two missiles externally.

Attack of Opportunity: 
none

Bonuses:
Due to the small size and design, the King fisher enjoys a +2 bonus to Pilot checks for stunt maneuvers.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec:
Engines: Thrusters, ion engine, twin engine
Armour: Titanium Alloy
Defense Systems: none
Sensors: Class II, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked laser, 2 missile hard points (carry 2 missiles externally)
Grappling Systems: none
Improved Thrust engines
Limited Fuel
Simple Construction

Limited Fuel
The king fisher has a smaller than normal fuel tank, requiring it to refuel after every battle. Reduce the cost of refueling by half, and reduce base purchase DC of the ship by 3.

Simple Construction
The king fisher is designed to be as simple as possible, using many off the shelf components, and the most simplest construction methods. A king fisher can actually be assembled in many workshops that have enough space and average tools and all the components, with a 10 man crew in about 1 day. The king fisher has its repair costs lowered by 3.



ATLANTIS Class Cruiser
The shovel shaped Atlantis cruisers were a mass produced, fairly simple military cruiser designed for export sales to as many space navies as possible. No one remembers who originally came up with the design, but many ship manufacturers have licenced the design to be able to produce a reliable design quickly, and efficiently.
Atlantis Class Cruisers measure over 500 feet in length and are comprised of 4 levels. The ship itself is divided into three main sections, a forward hull than includes all command areas and engineering, a main hull that includes most living quarters, weapons, defensive and environmental systems, and the rear engine cluster that is made up of three independent engine units. Each standard Atlantis Class Cruiser is equipped with 4 fusion beams in two batteries of two, a battery of two CHE missile launchers (24 missiles each), magnetic defense field emitters, an autopilot system, a chaff launcher, a decoy drone launcher, a point defense system, radiation shielding, a self destruct system, and an improved damage control system. Sensors include a Class III array and targeting system. The outer hull is made of vanadium, and the engines are a combination of fusion torch and thrusters. The ship has a crew of 95, with an additional passenger capacity of 50 in emergencies. 

Internally, the Atlantis is fairly spartan, but efficient, including most facilities found on military ships, including an armoury, security station, mess halls, rec/exercise room, 2 small labs (used for electronic and mechanical repairs, computer maintenance and small parts fabrication), a staging and temporary storage room close to the primary airlock under the shovel prow, a data buoy with ship's blackbox that can be jettisoned, sick bay that can accommodate up to 10 patients at once, several cargo areas, including a cold storage room (approx 30 x 30 ft). 

Atlantis Class Cruiser (PL6)
Type: Mediumweight
Subtype: Cruiser
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft
Defense: 7
Flat-Footed Defense: 5
Autopilot Defense: 5
Hardness: 30
Hit Dice: 200d20 (4000 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +6
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 525 ft
Weight: 24000 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 95 (trained +4)
Passenger Capacity: 50
Cargo Capacity: 4100 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 64
Restriction: Military (+3)

Attack: 
Battery of 2 fusion beams -2 ranged (10d8/19-20) and battery of 2 fusion beams -7 ranged (10d8/19-20) and battery of 2 CHE missiles -7 ranged (6d12/18-20)
or
Battery of CHE missiles -2 ranged (6d12/18-20) and battery of 2 fusion beams -7 ranged (10d8/19-20) and battery of 2 fusion beams -7 ranged (10d8/19-20)

Attack of Opportunity: 
Point Defense System +3 ranged (3d12x10)

Standard PL() Design Spec:
Engines: Fusion torch, thrusters
Armour: Vanadium
Defense Systems: Autopilot system, 1 chaff launcher (8 chaff bundles), 1 decoy drone launcher (8 drones), improved damage control (4d10), magnetic field, point-defense system, radiation shielding, self-destruct system
Sensors: Class III sensor array, targeting system
Communications: Laser and radio transceivers
Weapons: 2 batteries of 2 fusion beams each (range incr 3000 ft), 2 CHE missile launchers (24 missiles each), 1 mine layer (36 fusion mines with magnetic fields and stealth screens; 5d10x10 damage)
Grappling Systems: Grapplers



Shrike Class Fighters
The Shrike family of small single pilot fighters was originally born out of the need for an airframe designed around the Lockdyne HSSSM (High Speed Ship to Ship Missile) project. The specifications for the Lockdyne missile required a specialized single pilot ship be constructed for use during the test phase of the missile. The missile was a failure and the contract was awarded to Argonaut Industries. The fighter prototype proved extremely capable and further testing was requested by the military along with funding for three additional prototypes, followed shortly by full scale production. The shrike has a triangular build, with a flattened top, wings angled down slightly. The wings can swing up for storage, but can not hold any missiles (Mk IV only) while in stored position. After years of successful service, newer models were released. The Mk. II was a straight ship-to-ship dogfighter and had a weapons upgrade to lasers. The Mk. III was a two-seat modification to allow for the inclusion of a second crew member to operate the newly developed class IIISR sensor system. The Mk. IV is a slightly modified version of the Mk. II, but carries a larger missile payload.

Shrike Mk I (Late PL5/Early PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (-4 size)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft
Defense: 19
Flat-Footed Defense: 13
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 22
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +8
Pilot's Class Bonus: +7
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +6
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +8/+3
Length: 43 ft
Weight: 41000 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 1 (ace +12)
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 1000 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 49
Restriction: Military (+3)
Attack: 
2 Fire-linked Gatling gun +6 ranged (9d12)
Attack of Opportunity: 
None
Standard PL(Late 5/Early 6) Design Spec:
Power Core: Power Cell
Engines: Ion engine, thrusters
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Sensor jammer
Sensors: Class III sensor array, targeting system
Communications: Laser and radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked gatling guns (6d12, range incr 2500 ft)
Grappling Systems: None

The Mk. II Shrike is an upgraded version that removes the twin gatling guns with four fire-linked lasers, making the Shrike less dependent upon physical ammunition and requiring reloading during extensive dogfights. The Mk. II also sees the addition of a mounting of a two shot HSSSM-12 missile launcher to the top of the craft behind the cockpit and damage control system to increase its endurance.
Shrike Mk II (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (-4 size)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft
Defense: 19
Flat-Footed Defense: 13
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 22
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +8
Pilot's Class Bonus: +7
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +6
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +8/+3
Length: 43 ft
Weight: 41000 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 1 (ace +12)
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 1000 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 50
Restriction: Military (+3)
Attack: 
4 Fire-linked laser +6 ranged (12d8) and 1 HSSSM-12 missiles +1 ranged (8d12/19-20)
Or 1 HSSSM-12 missiles +6 ranged (8d12/19-20) and 4 fire-linked lasers +1 ranged (12d8)
Attack of Opportunity: 
None
Standard PL(6) Design Spec:
Power Core: Power Cell
Engines: Ion engine, thrusters
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Sensor jammer, damage control (1d10)
Sensors: Class III sensor array, targeting system
Communications: Laser and radio transceiver
Weapons: 4 fire-linked lasers (3000 ft) and 2 HSSSM-12 missiles
Grappling Systems: None

The Shrike Mk. III is more of a scout variant, losing the missiles, but gains expanded sensors and an extended cockpit for an Electronic Systems Operator for the Class IIISR sensor array and recording systems.
Shrike Mk III
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (-4 size)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft
Defense: 19
Flat-Footed Defense: 13
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 22
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +8
Pilot's Class Bonus: +7
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +6
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +8/+3
Length: 43 ft
Weight: 41000 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 1 (ace +12)
Passenger Capacity: 1 (Electronic Systems Operator)
Cargo Capacity: 1000 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 50
Restriction: Military (+3)
Attack: 
4 Fire-linked laser +6 ranged (12d8)
Attack of Opportunity: 
None
Standard PL(Late 5/Early 6) Design Spec:
Power Core: Power Cell
Engines: Ion engine, thrusters
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Sensor jammer, damage control (1d10)
Sensors: Class IIISR sensor array, targeting system
Communications: Laser and radio transceiver
Weapons: 4 fire-linked lasers (3000 ft)
Grappling Systems: None

The Mk. IV Shrike is modified to be a heavy strike attack craft, in addition to the HSSSM-12 two shot launcher, are two three shot wing mounted HSSSM-12 missile launchers. A flight of Mk. IV Shrikes can be a serious threat to small capital ships.
Shrike Mk IV (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (-4 size)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft
Defense: 19
Flat-Footed Defense: 13
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 22
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +8
Pilot's Class Bonus: +7
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +6
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +8/+3
Length: 43 ft
Weight: 41000 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 1 (ace +12)
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 300 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 50
Restriction: Military (+3)
Attack: 
4 Fire-linked lasers +6 ranged (12d8) and 2 HSSSM-12 missiles +1 ranged (8d12/19-20)
Or 1 HSSSM-12 missiles +6 ranged (8d12/19-20) and 4 fire-linked lasers +1 ranged (12d8)
Attack of Opportunity: 
None
Standard PL(6) Design Spec:
Power Core: Power Cell
Engines: Ion engine, thrusters
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Sensor jammer, damage control (1d10)
Sensors: Class III sensor array, targeting system
Communications: Laser and radio transceiver
Weapons: 4 fire-linked lasers (3000 ft) and 8 HSSSM-12 missiles
Grappling Systems: None


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 20, 2016)

Khonsu Anti-Fighter Escort Ship

This ship was built as an escort vessel for larger ships to serve as an anti-fighter screen for larger ships or stations. Being about the size of a shuttle, many ships can carry the khonsu in place of shuttles or even a couple of fighters. Usually used in flights of four or more, they would fly around a particular area of a ship or station to provide covering fire for the larger ship, attacking missiles or fighters that attempt to get close. Sometimes flights or squardrons of khonsu's are sent ahead of their assigned ships and act as a fire wall through which attacking fighters, or missiles are weakened, or destroyed before reaching the main ships. When using this tactic, the khonsu will quickly turn around and pursue the weakened fighters, or remain between their assigned ships and enemy capital ships that might attempt to launch more missiles.
The khonsu are fairly maneuverable for their size, combined with high speed means they can keep up with slower fighters. Requiring a small crew of about 6 (pilot, co-pilot/communications officer, and 3 gunners), although it can be operated by as few as 3 in an emergency, but not at full efficiency.
The weapons are very similar to those used in point defense systems, being rapid-fire and fast tracking, and when operating with a smaller than normal crew, the weapons can be used just like a point defense system, but with a key difference: they are set to fire upon missiles or fighters that are within range but attacking a designated ally. The 15 gauss gun turrets, with the advanced fire control system allows each gunner to control about 3 to 5 turrets at once, always keeping at least 3 to bear on any target at a time, or using fewer guns to allow the automated control system use several for point defense of the khonsu itself. This allows for a greater amount of damage, and a higher chance of hitting a target.

Khonsu (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Gunship
Size: Gargantuan (-4 size)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft
Defense: 11
Flat-Footed Defense: 9
Autopilot Defense: 10
Hardness: 30
Hit Dice: 15d20 (300 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 61 ft
Weight: 64000 lb
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 6 (trained +4)
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 200 lb
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 53
Restriction: Military (+3)

Attack: 
3 batteries of 3 Gauss guns  +2 size (+4 against ultralights or missiles) ranged (8d12, 19-20x2)

Attack of Opportunity: 
Point defense system (2d12x10 counts as a light type due to weapon systems) to 2000 ft

Standard PL(6) Design Spec:
Engines: Thrusters. Ion engines
Armour: vanadium
Defense Systems: point defense system (does not count as normal defense system as made of primary weapons), improved autopilot system, sensor jammer, magnetic field, damage control (1d10)
Sensors: Class III sensor array, targeting system
Communications: laser transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: 3 batteries of 3 gauss guns (4000 ft)
Grappling Systems: none

Notes: Each gunner controls up to 5 turrets, but usually can only bring 3 to bear on any given target, usually in a battery style. The fire control system automatically moves the appropriate turrets into the correct field as the gunner tracks a target, releasing control of one turret as it brings another to bear, keeping a steady +2 battery bonus to attack rolls. Gunners can also attempt to target missiles that would hit a nearby designated ally ship as an attack of opportunity. They make an attack roll which must match or exceed the attacker's attack roll, just like a point defense system would. However, if the gunner has multiple attacks of opportunities available to him/her, such as from feats, he/she may use those additional attacks of opportunity, unlike a point defense system.
Khonsu gunners can make attacks separately from those of the pilot, like in normal combat, as the fire control system, combined with the stabilization and other systems in the design allow for greater weapons control, and also the pilot lacks access to the weapons unless there are no gunners present, in which case the weapons act as a point defense system, but protecting a designated ally ship.

Fire Control System: The unique fire control system of the khonsu grants it a further +2 bonus to attack small ships or missiles. Any attack against missiles or ships of the ultralight type gain a further +2 to attack rolls.
Protect Ally: In combat, if there are no PCs on a khonsu, to save trying to figure out all the rolls for the crew of a khonsu, when it is within 2000 ft of a designated ally, the khonsu's weapons act as a point defense system for the ally ship, in addition to the ally's own point defense system, but acting first, and can make as many attack of opportunities +1 as crew quality's pilot's Dexterity modifier. So a Trained crew with a +2 pilot's Dexterity modifier can make 3 attacks of opportunities. Also, due to the number of guns, the khonsu acts as if it is a point defense system of a light type starship, dealing 2d12x10 damage in a 2000 ft area around its designated ally. The khonsu can also make 1 attack normally on its turn while protecting an ally in this fashion.



Hobart Class Destroyer
The Hobart destroyers, at the time of their creation, were well built craft, quite fast for their size, and could take quite a pounding due to many redundancies and solid construction, but not very maneuverable. Being part of the first and second generation space combat craft, the Hobarts used rotating sections to simulate gravity, which contained the living quarters, primary systems including life support, small hydroponics and secondary bridge. The narrow profile made it a difficult target from the fore or aft, although the spinning section did make it a little easier to spot. The hobarts were also one of the first light warships to be fitted with interstellar faster than light systems, allowing it to follow larger ships under its own power, or be used to investigate systems on its own.
Although today, the Hobart is considered obsolete, the solid construction, ease of repairs, and low crew requirements has allowed them to remain in service, usually converted into light freighters or runners, or as colonial defense units. Hobarts do not take many newer systems well, without a lot of extensive work of its systems, but the owners of these modified Hobarts think it was well worth the effort as the tough hulls have saved them many times over.
The original armament of a Hobart included three double barrel railguns, several pulse laser emitters used in a point defense system, and a large gauss cannon spinal mount. The only complaint people have of the Hobart is the lack of missile weapons, and that the only energy weapons are the point defense system, but at the time, energy weapons were power intensive, and railguns were far more reliable and ammunition easy to acquire. Updated versions might replace the railguns with lasers, but many, except retired models, retain the gauss cannon for a strong anti-capital ship weapon, and add at least one or two missile pods. Hobarts are unable to enter a planetary atmosphere, remaining in space their entire service life.

*Note: All stats such as Defense and attacks do NOT include crew bonus, these are the stats for an uncrewed version. Hobarts used at the time of their deployment would use trained for colonial defense fleets or expert for frontline units.
Hobart Destroyer (PL6)
Type: Light
Subtype: Destroyer
Size: Colossal (-8 Size)
Tactical Speed: 5250 ft (if engines suffer critical hit, speed lowers to 3500 ft)
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Autopilot Defense: -4 (+4 autopilot -8 size)
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 70d20 (1400)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: -5 (+3 targeting system -8 size)
Length: 420 ft
Weight: 7850 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 50
Passenger Capacity: 10
Cargo Capacity: 350 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 61
Restriction: Military (+3)

Attack: 
3 twin fire-linked railguns -5 ranged (9d12) at up to 3 separate targets, or at most 2 at a single target but separate attack rolls;
or 1 spinal mount gauss gun -7 ranged (12d12, ignore 20 hardness/DR) and 2 twin fire-linked railguns -12 ranged (9d12 at the same target as gauss gun) and 1 twin fire-linked railgun -13 ranged (9d12) at a separate target.

Attack of Opportunity: 
Point-defense system +3 ranged (2d12x10 fire)

Standard PL(6) Design Spec:
Engines: thrusters, twin improved thrust Helium-3 Plasma drive
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: autopilot, damage control (2d10), chaff launcher (20 bundles), point-defense system (2d12x10 fire), radiation shielding, medium fortification*, 
Sensors: Class III sensor array, Targeting system
Communications: radio transceiver, laser transceiver
Weapons: 3 twin fire-linked railguns, spinal mount gauss gun
Grappling Systems: none

Notes: The way the weapons are laid out, generally only two of the railgun turrets can target the same target, and each has their own gunner, so up two separate targets can be attacked at once. Only two of the railgun turrets can attack the same target as the spinal mount gauss gun if within range, which has to be in front of the Hobart. 
Spinal Mount Gauss Gun 12d12, 20, ballistic, 8000 ft, once every two turns, 50 rounds. Gauss gun ammunition PDC 16 for 10 rounds Military restriction (+3).
*Medium fortification: Although this feature is a PL8 feature, the way the Hobart is designed and built, with its redundancies allow it to shrug off many (75%) critical strikes.
Solid Frame: The solid construction of the Hobart, which gives it its ability to shrug off critical damage, gives it several other advantages, it takes half damage from performing a ram attack (target of the ram still suffers normal full damage), the Hobart isn't considered disabled until it reaches -40 hp and doesn't start to break up until -60 hp. This has allowed many Hobarts to continue fighting past the point of many other ships. Hobarts are also easier to repair and jury-rig, reducing repair and jury-rig DCs by 2 and time by one-quarter.
Broadside: Due to the narrow design of the Hobart, only two of the railgun turrets can strike the same target, or attack in the front or rear arcs. However, in the side arcs, the gunners can opt to link the guns in a battery if they all attack the same target, granting a +2 bonus to attack.
Flying Brick: Hobarts are fast, but not very maneuverable, suffering a -4 to Pilot checks to perform maneuvers such as jinking, or avoiding navigational hazards. Most pilots and sensor operators of Hobarts learn to err on the side of caution, preparing for maneuvers early or plotting courses that will have the least amount of hazards as possible.

Designer Note: Even though I mentioned in the description one of the first to use a FTL system, you can ignore that if you wish, but I left the type of FTL up to the individual GM for the type of FTL systems used in their games, from hyperspace, hyperdrive, some form of warp or jump drives, wormhole or fold systems.



Raven Class Corvette
The Raven is a flexible design for a paramilitary, armed and armoured transport. Although the Raven is limited as a ship of the line, with thin armour and light weapons load, but a few militias use Ravens as excise cutters due to their ability to carry a platoon of troops and seize contraband. The Raven has a fairly long, narrow body, with two wide wings, which aid in its atmospheric flight capabilities, and two powerful engines mounted in the wings, thus freeing up much space in the main body for cargo. The space in the main body is modular in design, allowing it to easily, with only a few hours of work, be changed from straight cargo to cargo with barracks for a platoon of soldiers, plus room for seized contraband or equipment, or as a light medical search and rescue ship. 
Fairly fast and maneuverable for its size, and needs only a crew of 12, not counting any troops or other mission specialist staff depending on configuration. In an emergency, it can run with a crew of as little of 4. Measuring only 250 feet long, just classifying it as a light ship, and still atmospheric capable.
The Raven comes armed with a dual laser turret on the top and an extended range laser in a semi turret in the nose, able to only cover a 180 degree arc in the front and to the sides.  The ship comes equipped with a decent sized sickbay, which can work in tandem with larger medical facilities if set up for search and rescue operations, 5 3-men lifepods, with one being directly attached to the bridge, two on either side of the crew quarters, one near the center of the ship close to the main hold, and the last in engineering at the back of the ship. In the main hold, there are fittings for 4 to 6 larger lifepods for use, depending on configuration.

Raven (PL6)
Type: Light
Subtype: Corvette
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 4000
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Autopilot Defense: 7 (-8 size +5 autopilot)
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 35d20 (700 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +3
Length: 250 ft
Weight: 2400 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 14 (can run with only 4)
Passenger Capacity: *
Cargo Capacity: 100* tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 53
Restriction: Licenced (+1)
(Stats do not include crew bonuses)

Attack: 
Extended range laser -5 ranged (6d8, range 5000 ft) and -10 fire-linked dual laser (9d8),
Or -5 fire-linked dual laser and -10 fire-linked dual laser

Attack of Opportunity: 
none

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: 
Engines: thrusters, ion engine (improved thrust)
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: improved autopilot system, damage control system (2d10), radiation shielding (+5 Fort vs radiation)
Sensors: Class III Sensors, targeting system (+3)
Communications: Radio transceiver, laser transceiver
Weapons: Extended range laser, fire-linked dual laser turret (upgraded for semi rate of fire)
Grappling Systems: none
Improved Maneuvering Foils (+4 Pilot checks), modular hold.

Extended Range Laser
The laser mounted in the Raven's nose has a longer barrel and focusing chambers to give it incredible range.

Notes: 
*The passenger capacity of a standard model Raven is 0, but when configured as a cutter, it can carry a platoon of up to 40 soldiers and has a cargo capacity of only 50 tons. For search and rescue configurations, the Raven could carry up to 80 passengers, plus adds 10 to 20 medical staff and 1 extra crew member.

Cutter Configuration
The cutter configuration adds grapples, barracks for up to 40 troops, reduces the cargo capacity to 50 tons for contraband, and has 3 cells that can hold 5 prisoners each. There is also an armoury to store the troops' weapons. There is also 4 lifepods added to the main hold for the solders to use. PDC 42

Search and Rescue Configuration
This version also has the grappler installed, but instead of a barracks, a large medical bay is installed with quarters for the medical staff, and temporary quarters for up to 80 patients with only about 30 tons for cargo. The equipment provides a +2 equipment bonus to all checks for the medical staff to treat patients. PDC 41

Defender Configuration
This version removes all the cargo capacity and replaces it with multiple missiles. These versions are usually used in defensive fleets, able to race about the battle field, releasing missiles before retreating. Four missile launchers are added, each with their own weapons station and requires a gunner, loaded with 16 missiles each. These launchers can fire independently of the weapons of the Raven, with their own targeting system (+2) but still suffers the size penalty of the ship (-8) with an additional -2 penalty as long as the ship is moving (total of -8 penalty when the ship is moving, or -6 if stationary). PDC 45 Mil (+3)



Liberty Patrol Gunship
The Liberty gunship is a small framed craft, built around a pair of heavy lasers, a pair of laser turrets and dual missile racks. The engine is mounted on a dorsal strut, which does make it somewhat vulnerable to attacks, but does allow for quicker repairs. The Liberty is atmospheric capable, able to launch attacks on land and in space, and with ftl drives, it can make lightning strikes against far targets.
Liberty's houses a crew of fourteen under extremely spartan and cramped conditions, the utilitarian philosophy of the designers applying even to the layout of the bridge controls, with the controls being extremely simple and efficient. The bridge section can detach to act as an emergency escape pod, which can make planet.
The second deck holds the crew quarters and a small sickbay, which all surround a common area serving as a rec room and galley. The third deck has the docking area for small shuttles and the main airlock, and the cradles for two launches, a four person launch, and a ten-person launch serving as a troop carrier for the six marine combat team. Engineering is located in the back which also contains the fuel storage and a small processing lab to harvest hydrogen from water and methane.

Liberty Gunship (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Escort
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 4500
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 2
Autopilot Defense: 6 (-8 size, +4 autopilot)
Hardness: 20 ballistic, 40 all energy
Hit Dice: 20d20 (400 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +3
Length: 175 feet
Weight: 850 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 14 (6 marine)
Passenger Capacity: 0-6 (6 if no marines
Cargo Capacity: 500 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 52
Restriction: Military (+3)

Attack: 
2 fire-linked spinal mount heavy lasers -7 ranged (18d8, 8000 ft, ignore 20 points of hardness, 1/2 rounds rate of fire) and  dual fire-linked laser -10 ranged (9d8, 3000 ft), and dual fire-linked laser -10 ranged (9d8, 3000 ft), 
Or dual fire-linked laser -5 ranged (9d8, 3000 ft) and dual fire-linked laser -10 ranged (9d8, 3000 ft), and CHE missile -10 ranged (6d12 19-20x2),
Or 2 fire-linked spinal mount heavy lasers -7 ranged, and CHE missile -10 ranged, and CHE missile -10 ranged

Attack of Opportunity: none

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: 
Engines: thrusters, ion engine (improved thrust x3)
Armour: Deflective
Defense Systems: Damage control system (1d10), radiation shielding, autopilot system, chaff launcher (10 bundles), stealth screen (sensors -10, 20% miss chance)
Sensors: Class IV sensors, targeting system (+3)
Communications: Radio transceiver, laser transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked spinal mount heavy lasers, 2 fire-linked lasers x2, 2 CHE missile launchers (16 missiles total)
Grappling Systems: Grapplers
Heavy load combat (+2 weapon systems)



Andora Patrol Ship

The ships of the Andora class are produced as light, fast, system defense craft for systems looking for economical defense. The design was originally introduced by Greftsherr Armaments(the military division of Greftsherr Metals) of Alpha-Berlin some 120 years ago, and the design has changed little since. The design is mainly marketed to second- and third-tier worlds and colonies, but over the years a number have appeared in the hands of corporate security forces, pirates, mercenaries, and organized crime. 
The Andoras follow a configuration of a winged cylinder with fore and aft wing assemblies, the forward wings also doubling as sensor and communications antennae arrays, while the rear fins act as radiators for the engines. Main propulsion is provided by a monobloc Thruston-A12 gravitic drive, though later ships have been equipped with Thruston-Bs and Ds, and the Hecklen Jetronimo High-Pressure Gravitic Plasma Drive, with only small variation in overall performance. The Ancdoras display a respectable turn of speed in both atmosphere and space, able to chase down most converted pirate craft, but lagging behind more modern warships and fighters. 
The main armament of the Andoras is ammunition-dependent; a heavy rail-gun and several batteries of missile launchers. Because these ships rarely operate far from base facilities, ammunition dependency is not considered an issue, with local resupply near at hand. The main bite of the Andora is two batteries of long range missiles. The main direct-fire weapon of the Anchora is a RC-1800C projectile cannon, mounted in the nose, where it has an excellent arc of fire in its pivot turret. The nose mounting has proven problematic in some older vessels, however, as the sliding plates meant to protect and streamline the turret during atmospheric re-entry tended to excessive fatigue, and were prone to locking in place or not fully deploying/retracting, requiring them to be jettisoned altogether in order to clear the nose turret for action. Unnecessary damage to the forward armaments, and at least one fatal ship crash from a loss of control during re-entry, were blamed on defective nose panels, and Greftsherr went through three total designs and a costly recall and refit program before the problem was solved. 
For defense, the Andoras rely on a light point defense grid consisting of three light rail guns. Armored protection is modest, backed by a shield, while the original Greftscherr ‘A’ models sported magnetic.
The Andoras are designed to hit hard at range with their weapons; they have no provision for boarding (aside from a slightly larger airlock that allows for a dozen personnel to cycle in and out at a time), nor do they carry any embarked fighters or power armors. This limits their versatility as warships and system cutter craft. If on civil space patrol or if there’s advance warning of a situation requiring boarding, the Andoras can externally carry a shuttle craft. 
Andoras were designed with modular avionics; the main sensor systems are designed to be easily upgraded by swapping out the ‘black boxes’, though the main external arrays themselves, integrated as they are with the fore-and-aft wing surfaces, are more difficult to refit, requiring periodic redesign and replacement of the entire wing unit. Still, a variety of EW- and ECM/ECCM systems are common on Andoras, depending on the operator. Sensor systems are generally considered to be military-standard, with better long range ID capabilities than civilian systems. 
Because they are meant as in-system patrol craft, few Andoras possess FTL drives. This requires them to be carried by other ships when deploying out-system (or being delivered to their area of operations). The savings in drive-cost and energy-usage allow the small ships to be upgraded with regards to their shield protection. Likewise, they lack much in the way of onboard cargo capability and amenities, not being expected to operate far from bases and communities where their crews can find recreation and support; typically, an Andora carries enough consumables for a four-month tour. In prolonged system sieges, with the ships cut off from easy re-supply, this can lead to endurance problems, especially since the ships cannot easily leave an interdicted system to seek refuge elsewhere. 
Andoras are typically deployed in flotilla-squadrons of four or more ships, acting in mutually supporting concert, using the time-tested ‘finger four’ arrangement. A single Andora, while perfectly adequate for dealing with the average pirate, is not much of a match for a dedicated first-line warship. 

Andora Patrol Ship (PL 6-7)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: System patrol craft
Size: Colossal (-8 size)
Tactical Speed: 3500 feet
Defense: 2 (+8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Autopilot Defense: +6 (-8 size, +4 autopilot)
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 12d20 (240 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 185 ft
Weight: 700 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 15
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 20 ton
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 50
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Attack: 
Rail cannon -5 ranged (6d12) and 2 CHE missiles -10 ranged (6d12/19-20),
Or rail cannon -5 ranged (6d12) and 1 nuclear missile -10 ranged (6d12/19-20),
Or 2 CHE missiles -5 ranged (6d12) and 1 nuclear missile -10 ranged (16d8/19-20)

Attack of Opportunity: 
Light point defense system +3 ranged (1d12x6 ballistic)

Standard Mk1 PL(6) Design Spec:
Engines: Thrusters, helium-3 plasma drive
Armour: Alloy plating
Defense Systems: Autopilot system, light point defense system (railguns), magnetic field, radiation shielding
Sensors: Phased Class III sensors, targeting system
Communications: Radio transceiver, laser transceiver
Weapons: Rail cannon, 2 CHE missile launchers (32 missiles ea), nuclear missile launcher (16 missiles)
Grappling Systems: none

Notes:
Phased Class III Sensor
Similar in principle to phased array sensors on mech, the sensor 'wings' on the Andora contain phased array sensors, allowing for greater range (increase sensor range by 25%), granting a +4 to Computer Use checks to use the sensor features.

Missile Launchers 
The CHE missile launchers on the Andora are designed to fire at the same time, so two missiles are launched with each firing. However, both missiles can hit the same target, or the gunner can target two different targets at a -2 additional penalty to attack rolls.

Rail Cannon
The rail cannon is mounted in a semi turret, covering the front half arc, but can not cover the rear half. When not in use, the weapon retracts behind armoured plates, which allows for better maneuverability when entering an atmosphere, and prevents the weapon from being damaged. On Mk1s if the Andora suffers more than 100 points of damage in a single attack, there is a 25% chance the cover plates are damaged and will not retract or open. If open, they are stuck, and causes a -10 penalty to Pilot checks to enter a planetary atmosphere. If closed when damaged and jammed, they will not open until properly repaired, thus making the weapon unavailable for use during combat.

Auxiliary Craft 
External mounting for a shuttle or boarding launch

Variants:
The Andora’s been around long enough that a number of aftermarket variants and conversions have appeared. Most are refits of older vessels, replacing the nose turret or long range missile launchers with other systems, such as laser cannons or additional avionics.

Mk2
The Mk2 Andora has mostly improved avionics, software upgrades. Change targeting system to Improved Targeting System, changing attack bonus to +5, the cover plates of the rail cannon have been redesigned and don't jam as easily, and in the event they are heavily damaged and jammed (must suffer 150 points of damage in a single attack with a 10% chance of jamming), can be ejected, but the Andora will suffer a -5 to Pilot checks to enter an atmosphere. The rail cannon is also modified to allow for semiautomatic and automatic fire modes.

Mk3
The Mk3 sees a redesign in the turret cover plates to reduce the chance of their jamming, and the rail cannon is replaced with a gauss gun with semiautomatic firing (8d12 4000 ft). Magnetic field is replaced with magnetic shields (60 hp in shields against ballistic damage). Light point defense system upgraded to standard point defense system as two more turrets are added, bringing the total to 5 turrets. (1d12x10 ballistic). The hull has also been reinforced, gaining 1 hit die, increasing HP by 20, bringing total to 13d20 (260 hp). Price increases to PDC 51

Mk4
The Mk4 sees some significant changes over previous models. Change sensors to Phased Array Class IV sensors, main weapon is changed to an Extended Range Heavy Laser (8d8 fire, 6000 ft, semi), nuclear missile launcher replaced with plasma missiles (18d8/19-20 fire), CHE missile launcher magazines increased to 40 missiles each. The CHE missile launchers were also redesigned with a multi-launch mode. As a full attack action, the gunner can fire up to 4 missiles from each launcher (total of 8 missiles), which can be divided between up to 8 targets within a 20,000 foot range around the Andora, suffering a -4 to one attack roll for all the missiles. Or can fire all the missiles at a single target, with only a -2 to attack roll for each missile. The hull is further reinforce, gaining an additional hit die (total of 14d20, 280 hp). Engines are improved slightly, gaining a +250 ft, for a total of 3750 ft. Price increase to PDC 52.

Mk4a
The Mk4a is a minor improvement over the Mk4, the point defense system rail guns are replaced with lasers, dealing 1d12x10 fire damage, advances in automation, reducing crew requirements down to 12 instead of 15.

Mk4b
The Mk4b is a mine sweeper version, stripping out the laser turret of the Mk4, replacing it with a dumbo nose, adding a minesweeper suite. The plasma missile launcher is also removed, replaced by a decoy drone launcher with 8 drones. Crew is reduced from 15 to 11. PDC 53



Jumper (PL6-7)
The Jumper is a small personal craft meant for making short interplanetary trips within a system for families or business. It's small enough to be stored in most civilian driveways or business parking lots, and with its hover systems to be used within city limits. For longer trips it has standard atmospheric jets which have enough power to escape the planet's atmosphere, then it switches to its space drive. Not very quick, but fairly comfortable for trips to orbiting celestial bodies or stations, or even to nearby planets within the same system.
The onboard systems include life support and radiation shielding to keep the occupants safe during their space flights, as well as a sophisticated autopilot system and navigation system for plotting the best route, being either good fuel economy or for speed. Anti-collision and high end sensors help keep the occupants safe, no matter the environment. The comfy interior seats 5, or up to 7 in cramped conditions, but this also reduces the endurance of the life support systems for interplanetary trips. 
The jumper is laid out similar to a large passenger car, with two seats up front and three in the back with a bit of space to move about or seat a couple of extra people in emergencies. There is a single door on the rear between the main engines. The back part can be sealed from the front two seats to allow the back part to function as an airlock. 
Jumpers come with enough fuel for traveling 1 AU (the distance between Earth and the sun Sol, approximately 92,955,807.3 miles, more than enough to usually get to the next closest planet). On board supplies include 3 survival suits modified to be environmentally and space sealed, able to keep a person alive in vacuum of space for up to 2 days, 4 days worth of water and rations, 2 first aid kits, 10 doeses of neutrad, mechanical tool kit and several spare parts for making quick repairs, 3 flares, 1 fire extinguisher, GPS and solar system equivalent GPS system with emergency beacon. A mass transceiver allows for virtually instantaneous communications within the solar system.

Jumper (PL)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Shuttle
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 1500 ft space, city limits 225 (20), outside of cities 500 (50)
Defense: 8
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 11
Hardness: 12
Hit Dice: 2d20 (40 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 31 ft
Weight: 9000 lb
Targeting System Bonus: 
Crew: 1 or autopilot
Passenger Capacity: 4 to 6
Cargo Capacity: 500 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 40
Restriction: 

Attack: 
None

Attack of Opportunity: 
None

Standard PL(6-7) Design Spec: +5 saves to radiation, +4 Defense against ram attacks, fire damage from atmospheric entry is halved, +4 Pilot, +4 Navigate, reduced engines, rugged
Engines: Thrusters
Armour: Titanium Alloy
Defense Systems: Radiation Shielding, Improved Autopilot System, Ablative Heat Shielding
Sensors: Civilian Class IV, Navigational Computer, Collision Detection Sensors
Communications: Mass Transceiver
Weapons: None
Grappling Systems: 

Civilian Class IV Sensor System
This modified version of the Class IV sensors is similar to standard Class IV sensors, but lacks the ability to identify armour and weapons on scanned targets, can analyze and charge the topography of a 1500 square-mile area instead of only 1000 square-miles, voice activated and has a very simple interface.
PDC: 30

Navigational Computer
This computer system, tied into the sensors and autopilot, allows the pilot, or the autopilot to plot the safest route. This system grants a +4 bonus to Navigate checks for the pilot. The Autopilot system has a total of +8 to Navigate and Pilot checks.

Reduced Engines
The speed of the Jumper is much lower than that of other ships, this makes trips between planets longer, but saves on fuel. 

Rugged
The Jumper is built fairly tough, with easy of maintenance. Repair checks to fix or jury-rig the jumper are reduced by -5, and repair times reduced by 25%.



Kestrel Cruiser

This ship was originally a small military patrol and scout ship, but decommissioned for new, better designs. The Kestrel Cruiser, not really a cruiser, functions well as a starter ship for many adventurers or long range scouts and exploratory teams. The hull is narrow for the cockpit, then widens for the main fuselage which houses the main systems, modest medbay, cargo bay, quarters, room for two drones, and other equipment added later. Two engine pods, one on each side, allows for easy repairs and replacement. The Kestrel comes standard with a single laser and one missile launcher, but there is room for an additional two weapons. It comes with light shielding for added protection and modest armour. The overall design is quite modest, takes well to modification and easy to repair and operate. A single person can run a Kestrel, but two is advisable, especially on long assignments. The ship is capable of making planetary landings and can reach orbit under its own power, although not particularly quickly.
The internal configuration of the Kestrel can be easily altered, allowing it to go from a small passenger transport to a cargo runner. In standard configuration, the Kestrel has four double bunk crew rooms, a small lounge, several storage lockers and a decently sized cargo bay and a small part sectioned off for a small ground vehicle or two, about the size of a motorcycle or ATV, a sectioned off engine room, medbay, other systems controls behind the cockpit.
In any configuration, there is enough fuel for two intersystem trips and supplies for a month for 4 people. 

Kestrel Cruiser (PL6+)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Courier
Size: Gargantuan (-4 size)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft.
Defense: 6
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 8
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 47 feet
Weight: 79,000
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 1-6
Passenger Capacity: 1-8
Cargo Capacity: Up to 12,000 lb
Grapple Modifier: +12
Base PDC: 58
Restriction: None

Attack: 
1 laser -2 ranged (6d8) and 1 CHE missile -7 ranged (6d12/19-20)
or 1 CHE missile -2 ranged (6d12/19-20)

Attack of Opportunity: 
None

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Heavyload combat, 20 Hit points in shields, rugged, customizable, +1 Treat Injuries (Medbay)
Engines: Thrusters, ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Autopilot, light magnetic shielding, 
Sensors: Class II, targeting system
Communications: radio transceiver, laser transceiver
Weapons: laser, CHE Missile (8 missiles)
Grappling Systems: 

Rugged
The Kestrel Cruiser is built fairly tough, with easy of maintenance. Repair checks to fix or jury-rig the kestrel are reduced by -5, and repair times reduced by 25%.

Customizable
The Kestrel Cruiser is made using modular technology in many areas, and the design is very tolerate to modifications. This allows the internal configuration to be easily altered, new systems added with little work and a bit more than normal amount of systems can be installed than normal.
When adding in new systems, or changing an existing system for another one, reduce Craft check by 5 (this includes armour), and reduce installation time by 25% (rounding up to nearest hour).



Thrush
The Thrush is a high speed, high maneuverable light fighter used for patrols, light defense and scouting missions, although lightly armed with only three lasers and light armour. Behind the slightly angular nose and cockpit section, is the circular wings which holds the main fuselage, engines, fuel and other systems. The Thrush is equipped with powerful engines and afterburners to allow for quick interceptions or escapes when on scouting missions and out numbered and out-gunned. With thrusters lining the circular wings, The lasers are designed for select fire, either semi or full autofire. 
The Thrush does have limited endurance, but more than some other light fighter, with enough fuel for 12 hours of continuous powered flight, and enough air for 30 hours. This means if the pilot gets up to speed and cuts speed and lets the craft coast for extended periods, a patrol route can be extended. However the pilot would be uncomfortable on such extended flights. The Thrush has no built in FTL drive, relaying on larger ships for transit between systems.

Thrush (PL6-7)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Light Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (-4 size)
Tactical Speed: 5000 ft +1000 hydrogen injectors
Defense: 6
Flat-Footed Defense: 6
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 12
Hit Dice: 7d20 (140 HP)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 38 feet
Weight: 25,000 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 500 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 41
Restriction: mil (+3)

Attack: triple laser -1 ranged (9d8)

Attack of Opportunity: none

Standard PL(6-7) Design Spec: 
Engines: thrusters, particle impulse engine, improved thrust x3, hydrogen injectors
Armour: titanium alloy
Defense Systems: sensor jammer, damage control (1d10)
Sensors: Class III sensors, targeting system
Communications: radio transceiver, laser transceiver
Weapons: triple laser 
Grappling Systems: none

Improved Maneuverability: Due to the thruster arrangement along the edges of the circular wings, the Thrush gains a +3 bonus to Pilot checks to perform maneuvers and stunts.
Triple Laser: Set up in a two-firelinked with one in a battery, granting +1 to attack (calculated in the attack) and one full doubling number of weapons (2 lasers for +50% damage)


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 20, 2016)

PLASMA CANNON, LIGHT (PL 7)
This is a smaller version of the standard plasma cannon. Although the smaller size means reduced range and power when compared to a standard plasma cannon, it is still one of the most powerful weapons for a ship of Huge size.
Damage: 10d8 (45)
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 2,000 ft.
Rate of Fire: Single, S, or A
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 33
Restriction: Military (+3)



Beam/Pulse Weapon System
This system combines long range of lasers with faster fire of plasma weaponry for close range combat all from the same barrel. Although more expensive than having just lasers or plasma cannons, the dual beam/pulse system allows most ships to be able to switch between the two systems, creating better flexibility in combat. When several are mounted in turrets on larger vessels, they can be tied into the point defense system, greatly improving it's damage capacity, however it makes the weapons unavailable for normal use by gunners.
Light Beam/Pulse System (Late PL7)
Damage: 6d8 (27) laser, 10d8 (45) plasma
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire, fire
Range Increment: 3500 ft laser, 2000 ft. plasma
Rate of Fire: Single laser , S or A plasma
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 35
Restriction: Military (+3)
Game Note: Switching from laser or plasma weapons is a free action which can only be switched once per round. When at least four are mounted on a ship and tied into an installed point defense system, increase the damage by 1 die (in effect increasing the damage by one size category) and increases the range of of attacks of opporunity and of the system itself to 1000 ft adjacent squares around the ship's square. Also the damage type of the point defense system changes to half ballistic/half fire for the plasma weaponry enhancement.


Medium Beam/Pulse System (Early PL8) 
An upgraded version of the light beam/pulse system using heavier lasers and plasma cannons
Damage: 8d8 (36) laser, 14d8 (63) plasma
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire, fire
Range Increment: 4000 ft laser, 3000 ft. plasma
Rate of Fire: Single laser , S or A plasma
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 37
Restriction: Military (+3)

Game Note: Switching from laser or plasma weapons is a free action which can only be switched once per round. When at least four are mounted on a ship and tied into an installed point defense system, increase the damage by 1 die (in effect increasing the damage by one size category), and multiplier by x15 instead of x10 and increases the range of of attacks of opporunity and of the system itself to 1000 ft adjacent squares around the ship's square. Also the damage type of the point defense system changes to half ballistic/half fire for the plasma weaponry enhancement.



X-Ray Laser

After much research in laser weapons, and pulse/beam weapons, weapon designers discovered the x-ray variant laser. These types of lasers are slow to fire, and require a large amount of power, and only somewhat more powerful than other lasers, while being quite a bit larger than normal lasers. The main advantage of x-ray lasers is their armour penetrating capabilities, and normal laser defeating means are only half effective.
X-Ray Laser (PL7)
Damage: 11d8, ignore 40 points of DR/hardness
Critical: 19-20x3
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 3000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Military (+3)



Spinal Mount
This option for ship based weapons allows one to install a large weapon onto a ship smaller than its listed minimum size.  The ship can only get this option during construction as the ship is literally built around the weapon system. 
A spinal mount weapon can be mounted on a ship one size smaller than its minimum listed size. For example, a rail cannon has a minimum ship size of gargantuan. As a spinal mount, the rail cannon can fit on a huge ship.
Spinal mounts have reduced payloads of weapons with physical ammunition, by half. They have reduced rates of fire for both physical ammunition weapons and energy weapons. So an automatic would now be semi, and semi would be single. You can rule that energy weapons also have reduced amount of ammunition due to power drains, especially if you want to keep a higher rate of fire.
These type of spinal mounts are usually seen on heavy fighters or bombers to give them a heavy, but limited punch against light capital ships or heavy fighters and bombers.
PDC +2 for this type of spinal mount.

For spinal mounts on a ship that meets the minimum ship size, or is bigger, the spinal mount version is considered a heavy version. Weapon has reduced rate of fire and payload and suffer a -2 to attacks on ships of gargantuan or bigger, but gains +50%, rounding up, damage and +100% range and ignore 20 points of DR/hardness. If the weapon already ignores some DR/hardness, add 20 to its rating. These are bigger, more powerful versions, usually mounted on destroyers or cruisers, meant to be ship killers. Can be found on corvettes and above class of ships.
PDC+5

Edit: 
To make spinal mounts far more attractive, here's a little edit for larger ships.
For every increase in ship type above light, a spinal mount weapon can be made even bigger to match the size of the ship, by increasing the damage and range by 50% of the ORIGINAL weapon used, and a decrease in rate of fire. So a cruiser, which is a mediumweight ship can use a spinal mount weapon with a total of 100% range and damage increase but has it's rate of fire reduced twice. 
OR a ship could have multiple spinal mounts of a weapon at least one ship type smaller than itself equal to ship size minus 1 in difference between its size and light. So a cruiser could have two light sized ship spinal mounts or one mediumweight. While a dreadnought, a super heavy ship, could have two heavy spinal mounts or 3 mediumweight or 4 light spinal mounts.


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 20, 2016)

New Defensive System

Shield Energy Sink System
Shield energy sink system is designed with a special 'self-sacrifice' capacity in the event that shields should take too much damage and overload, acting like a circuit breaker. In the event the ship's shields take catastrophic damage and failing, the energy sink system absorbs the damage and burns out. The burnt out capacitor-fuse is ejected and allows the shield to continue as normal.

This system functions in two conditions. The first is if the ship is subjected to a critical hit, which normally bypasses shields, it has a 50% chance of the shields absorbing the damage instead. The second condition is if the shields would suffer a massive amount of damage, equal to the number of HD the ship has, the system will negate the damage equal to the number of HD it has. If a ship has 200 HD and suffers 215 points of damage, the system will engage and negate 200 points of damage. This makes the energy sink system only attractive on larger ships, especially since the capacitor-fuse takes up a fair bit of space, and several are mounted on a ship in the system. One capacitor is used when either condition is met. They do not do both. If a critical hit would do 300 points of damage, one capacitor-fuse would blow attempting to absorb the critical hit to the shield (makes the 50% chance), then a second one would blow if the ship had less than 300 HD.
Ships are equipped with 10 capacitor-fuses. Minimum ship type is upper range of Light (destroyer) or mediumweight ships. Up to two shield energy sink systems can be installed on a ship, each one taking up 1 available defensive system.
PDC: 15 + one half ship base Purchase DC of the ship for the system. Capacitor-fuses have a PDC of 25 each.
Res: Mil (+3)



MINESWEEPER SUITE (PL7)
In addition to extra ablative armor or shielding, a vessel outfitted as a minesweeper boasts a large electronics suite designed to prevent a mine from detonating. Dampener
fields suppress the trigger mechanisms of nearby mines and pinpoint sensors enable the location – and remote deactivation – of a mine. Minesweeping is not a fast process and a vessel that tries to hurry the procedure is just as likely to trigger the minefield as it is to disable it.
Use of the minesweeper suite requires a successful Computer Use check by the operator for each square of mines to be deactivated. The DC for this check is determined by the
mine. To clear a square of mines takes a number of minutes equal to the DC of the check. The process may be hurried – the DC of the check increases by 2 for every minute the
time is reduced by. Failure of the check by 10 or more indicates a catastrophic failure resulting in the minefield detonating as normal.
A ship equipped with a minesweeper suite gains a +10 enhancement bonus to sensor checks and has the sensor range doubled when detecting mines. As well, its weapons
gain a +4 equipment bonus to hit when targeting mines. Checks made to detect a ship with a minesweeper suite gain a +5 bonus due to the increased electronic noise produced by the equipment. The electronic noise is produced even when the suite is not in use and cannot be voluntarily suppressed.
Purchase DC: 9 + starship sensor PDC installed.
Restriction: Mil (+3)



Graviton Refractive Hull (PL 8)
Starships with this modification have had the hulls of their vessels treated to emit a low powered graviton scattering field making it more difficult for starships with any type of tractor beam to lock on to them.
Starships or star bases with this modification can make a Pilot check (DC 20) to avoid being effected by the tractor beam. If the roll fails, the starship or star base is affected as normal by the tractor beam.
Purchase DC: 5 + one-eighth the base purchase DC of the starship
Restriction: None



Helium-3 Plasma Drive (PL 6)
The helium-3 plasma drive is an upgraded version of the fusion torch engine (see Chapter 7: Starships in d20 Future). Helium-3, though harder to acquire than hydrogen, has a much higher rate of fusion, giving a starship using this fuel a higher mass-thrust ratio. Because of the enormous amount of radiation expelled from the engine of a starship using this fuel, this drive can never be used in an atmosphere. A ship that uses the helium-3 plasma drive as its primary source of propulsion must refuel after either four battles or one interplanetary trip. Fuel for the helium-3 plasma drive has a purchase DC of 25.
Minimum Ship Size: Colossal.
Tactical Speed Bonus: +1,000 feet (+2 squares).
Purchase DC: 10 + one-half the base purchase DC of the starship.

Mass Driver Engine (PL 7)
Like the particle impulse engine, the mass driver engine uses an electromagnetic accelerator known as a mass driver to propel reaction mass to high velocities and expel it for thrust. The mass driver engine uses cosmic matter collected from space for its fuel. This is one of the two most commonly used starship engines in the Dark Horizons universe.
Minimum Ship Size: Colossal.
Tactical Speed Bonus: +1,500 feet (+3 squares).
Purchase DC: 10 + one-half the base purchase DC of the starship.

Direct Particle Drive (PL 7)
The direct particle drive uses an electromagnetic accelerator much like that used in the mass driver engine, only much smaller. The engine turns stored reaction mass into thrust by accelerating its particles and expelling them through vectored nozzles. Because the direct particle drive uses stored “fuel” for reaction mass and requires no oxygen,
it is effective for either atmospheric or space flights. However, when a starship uses this drive within an atmosphere, it loses the tactical speed bonus granted by the drive. A ship that uses the direct particle drive as its primary source of propulsion must refuel after either five battles or one interplanetary trip. Fuel for the direct particle drive has a
purchase DC of 27.
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan.
Tactical Speed Bonus: +1000 feet (+2 square).
Purchase DC: 10 + one-half the base purchase DC of the starship.

Graviton Flux Engine (PL 7)
Designed for smaller starships that are intended only for short trips, the graviton flux engine gets its name from the fluctuations it creates in a gravitational field. The graviton flux engine cannot operate in the absence of a relatively strong gravitational field (such as that near a star or planet), but its technology works very well for shuttles and
launches.
Minimum Ship Size: Large.
Maximum Ship Size: Gargantuan.
Tactical Speed Bonus: +0 feet.
Purchase DC: 10 + one-half the base purchase DC of the starship.



COMBAT WINGS (PL 6)
These advanced wings are structurally reinforced, enabling each wing to carry one additional beam, projectile, or missile weapon over the starship’s standard limit (see the future SRD). The standard design for a starship includes only two wings, though some unusual configurations sport four wings. The exact cost – and number of extra weapons the ship can carry – of this special system depends entirely on the ship’s design.
Maximum Ship Size: Gargantuan.
Purchase DC: 10 + one-quarter the base purchase DC of the starship (two wing designs); 18 +
one-quarter the base purchase DC of the starship (four wing designs).
Restriction: Military (+3) 



TWIN ENGINE SYSTEM (PL 6)
During the Fusion Age starship engineers expand upon experimental starcraft and prototype twin engine technology, designing a command and control system capable of taking two identical engine types and slaving them together, boosting the overall tactical speed of a starship.
A starship equipped with a twin-engine system must mount two identical starship engines – at the loss of 25% of the ship’s cargo capacity and one weapon slot – in order for the system to operate.
This device increases the tactical speed bonus of one of the engines by 50% (round down up the nearest 500 ft.) – the pair provides a tactical speed bonus of 150% of a single engine design. If the system or one of the engines in damaged in combat (most likely due to a critical hit), the remaining engine provides a tactical speed bonus equal to one-half (round up) the bonus a single engine design would normally provide.
Example: A starship equipped with this device and two induction engines would have a total tactical speed bonus of +1,500 ft. If one of the engines is damaged or destroyed the bonus drops to +500 ft. A starship equipped with this device and two gravitic redirectors would have a total tactical speed bonus of +2,500 ft. If one of the engines is damaged or destroyed the bonus drops to +1,000 ft.
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan.
Tactical Speed Bonus: See text.
Purchase DC: 15.


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 20, 2016)

Point Defense Systems
A bit on Point Defense Systems (page 135 d20 Future)
While doing the Anti-Aircraft platforms I posted earlier, I looked back on the Point Defense Systems for starships. I noticed it only deals ballistic damage. Now.. why couldn't you have a system that uses lasers instead to save on cargo space needed to feed this defensive systems? or Plasma? what about particle beam weapons, ion or electrical based weapons? 
And ships can only make one attack of opportunity, does that mean it can only stop missiles once a round, but can't make an attack against any ship getting close? or attack a ship getting close but not any missiles?
So I was thinking.. Allow the system to make as many as the pilot's Dex modifier? or maybe, since they can't be controlled by anyone and are automatic, give them certain amount of attacks per round as if they were a person?

So, first changes I'd make is damage type. The Point Defense System will use the main weapon type of the PL that the ship was made in, or what the designer thought was most efficient, or cost effective. So now the system isn't PL6, but more PL dependent for damage type. So PL5 would be ballistic, while PL6 could be ballistic or fire, or a combination of the two, so half the batteries are ballistic weapons and half lasers, so the damage dealt would be half and half ballistic and fire. While PL7 could be lasers or plasma, or maybe ballistic for rail/gravity guns if you so desire. PL8 can add in electricity based weapons, or 'energy'. Or it can have any of the previous damage types.
Or, if the race that built the ship favours electrical based or particle beam weapons at an earlier PL, can put it on those ships as well, but only on that race's ships.
This option allows the ships to have a little more flavour, which can make some unique. Like if Race A is PL5 and uses the basic ballistic weapons, while Race B uses lasers, and race A has armour designed to fight ballistic weapons, they are at a disadvantage against race B's laser point defense weapons. 
PDC won't be changed using this rule, it's more for flavour and some diversity amongst different races and ship designs for the point defense systems.
Let's also say the basic system has one attack of opportunity. More attacks can be made with upgrades. Here's a few possible upgrades or enhancements to the point defense system.

Heavy Point Defense System
This is a heavier version of the point defense system uses larger caliber or greater powered weapons.
Increase the damage  by 1 die, as if the ship size was larger than it is.
Increase PDC of the system by +2

Light Point Defense System
This is a lighter point defense system, using smaller weapons or a few less emplacements.
Decrease damage by 1 die, as if the ship was one size smaller. In the case of an ultralight, which normally has 1d12x10 damage for the point defense system, reduce the multiplier to only x6, so it becomes 1d12x6.
Use the PDC of the next size smaller ship, or reduce it by 1 in the case of Ultralight.

Enhanced Point Defensive System
This version has more weapon emplacements to allow greater coverage to bring more weapons to bare.
This version has the multiplier increased to x12 from the normal x10.
Increased PDC by +2

Extended Range
The point defense system has greater range than previous versions. This is done by longer barrels, more powerful propellant, extra focusing chambers, etc. The range that the system works at is now 1000 feet, or two 500 foot squares around the ship.

Enhanced Computer Control
The control system has better computer control and programming, even up to powerful AIs to direct the point defense systems.
Mk1 has 2 attacks per opportunity PDC +3; Mk2 has 2 attacks, but has a 30% chance to destroy a missile and also gets a +1 to attack rolls for attacks of opportunities PDC +4;  Mk3 has 3 attacks of opportunities, 30% to destroy missiles, and +2 to attack rolls PDC +5; Mk4 has 4 attacks of opportunities, 40% chance to destroy missiles and +3 to attack rolls PDC +6.

Missile Interceptors (PL6)
Missile interceptors is similar to point defense systems, but uses smaller caliber weapons, and targets missiles only. This allows point defense systems to only be dedicated to just attacking ships within range. This system takes up a Defensive System slot. The system can be used against any missile attacks in a round. A barrage of missiles from a single attack requires a roll against the number of missiles to determine how many missiles the system can target. So if a barrage contains 6 missiles, roll a d6 and the result is how many missiles the system can attempt to hit. If the barrage contains an odd number of a missiles, use only the closest round number that is below the number of missiles, except in the case of 3 missiles, then use a d4 and a result of 4 would just allow the system to try against all three missiles.
Mk1 has a 30% chance to destroy missiles PDC 29, Mk2 has a 40% chance to destroy missiles PDC 31, Mk3 has a 50% chance to destroy missiles PDC 34, Mk4 has a 60% chance to destroy missiles PDC 36, Mk5 has a 70% chance to destroy missiles PDC 38.



ADVANCED SENSOR JAMMER (PL 7)
This upgraded sensor jammer is identical to the Information Age sensor jammer (see the future SRD) except that it works against Class I through Class IV sensor systems. Sensor checks made against a ship equipped with an advanced sensor jammer by Class I or Class II systems suffer a –8 penalty while checks made by Class III or Class IV
systems suffer a –5 penalty. 
Purchase DC: 6 + one-half the base purchase DC of the starship.
Restriction: Military (+3).



PROXIMITY SENSORS (PL 6)
This specialized sensor system monitors the space surrounding the starship and, if an object enters the immediate area, sets of an alarm that instantly notifies the pilot and crew of the potential hazard. A starship equipped with proximity sensors may withdraw or jump to cruising speed– if the pilot makes a successful Pilot check (DC 15 + the opposing pilot’s number of ranks in Pilot) – without provoking an attack of opportunity (see Provoking an Attack of Opportunity in the starship section of the future SRD). Other actions that may provoke an attack of opportunity are unaffected by proximity sensors.
Purchase DC: 22 (Huge), 27 (Gargantuan), 32 (Colossal).
Restriction: Restricted (+2).



MAGRAM (PL 7)
This Gravity Age weapon is an electromagnetic beam projector that is used during starship ram actions (see Move Actions in the starship section of the future SRD). Triggered the instant the weapon impacts with another item (MagRams are mounted in the forward section of a starship), the MagRam increases the die multiplier of the damage caused to the opposing starship to x12 while reducing the die multiplier of the damage caused to the MagRam-equipped starship to x6. 
Example: A gargantuan starship equipped with a MagRam rams a colossal starship. The rammed starship suffers 6d6x12 damage while the MagRam equipped starship suffers 6d6x6 damage.
If two MagRams are involved in the same collision they cancel each other out and the starships suffer standard damage from the collision (as detailed under Move Actions in the starship section of the future SRD).
Damage: Special, see text.
Critical: –.
Damage Type: Special, see text.
Range Increment: –.
Rate of Fire: See text
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan.
Purchase DC: 30.
Restriction: Military (+3).



IMPROVED MANEUVERING FOILS (PL 6)
These computer-assisted wings, each equipped with a small thruster that ties into the ship’s engines, provide the starship with a greater degree of maneuverability. This device grants the pilot a +4 equipment bonus on all Pilot checks.
Minimum Ship Size: Huge.
Purchase DC: 15 + one-quarter the base purchase DC of the starship.
Restriction: Licensed (+1).



Auxiliary Engine
The engine features secondary, backup components that effectively make it its own backup drive system. In any instance that the engine is disabled it automatically comes back online, as a free action, in 1d4-1 rounds (minimum of 1).
A starship may be equipped with this gadget multiple times, each time increasing the total number of times that the engine can be reactivated after it would normally be damaged or destroyed by 1.
For each auxiliary engine gadget a starship engine is equipped with the DC to repairs is increased by +2.
Restrictions: Starship engines only.
Purchase DC: +2.

Improved Thrust
Computer system and machinery changes to the engine core grant the starship more power, enabling it to propel the starship at an increased rate of speed. The starship gains a +500 ft. bonus to speed.
NOTE: A starship may be equipped with multiple improved thrust gadgets, with each increase past the first granting an additional +250 ft. bonus to speed. (Tactical speed, in squares, is rounded down to the nearest 500 ft. increment.)
Restrictions: Starship engines only.
Purchase DC: +2.

Accuracy Enhancement
A combination of calibrated mechanical systems, advanced targeting software, and overall superior engineering combine to increase the weapon’s accuracy. This gadget grants the modified weapon a +2 equipment bonus to attack rolls.
Restrictions: Starship non-missile weapons only.
Purchase DC: +3.


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 20, 2016)

HEAVY-LOAD BODY (PL 6)
Not so much a “system” as a basic body configuration option, the heavy-load body must be selected when a starship is first created. The heavy-load body actually comes in two versions, a cargo option or a combat option, that must be selected during starship creation. A starship may not use this “device” twice. 
Cargo Option: Increase the starship’s cargo load by 50%.The starship is otherwise unaffected.
Combat Option: Increase the total number of allowed defense systems by one and the total number of allowed weapons by two. The starship is otherwise unaffected.
Purchase DC: Increase the starship’s base purchase DC by 10 (this is done before any other systems are installed; this change affects the cost of any other systems that are based on the ship’s base purchase DC).
Restriction: Cargo – Licensed (+1), Combat – Military (+3).



MOLECULARLY-BONDED MILITARY-GRADE CERAMETAL/ NEUTRONITE (PL 7)
This military-constructed armor blends neutronite and cerametal into overlapping sheets. The two materials are bonded together at the molecular level and reinforced with vanadium struts that are run crosswise through the individual armor plates. 
Hardness: 50
Tactical Speed Penalty: -500 ft. (-1 sq.)
Weight: One-quarter the weight of the starship (rounded down).
Purchase DC: 20 + one-half the base purchase DC of the starship.
Restriction: Military (+3)



HSSSM-12 (PL 6)
The High Speed Ship-to-Ship Missile is the culmination of years of research. The missile casing is hardened and due to its higher velocity can penetrate a ship’s plating partially prior to detonating its warhead, thus causing greater damage than a conventional missile that detonates on the exterior of a ship’s hull. The missile itself is rather small having been developed with the intent of being delivered by a single man fighter.
Damage: 8d12, Critical: (19-20)
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 27
Restriction: Mil (+3)



Cobra Air-to-Air Missile (PL 5)
A light air-to-air missile similar to sidewinders and ARAAMs produced in late PL5.
Name: Cobra (air-to-air missile)
Weapon Damage: 4d12 (26)
Critical: 19-20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: Mil (+3)



Nuclear Pumped X-Ray Laser Missile (NPXL Missile)
The idea of nuclear pumped lasers is an old idea, and quickly fell out of use once more reliable power sources and laser technology was available, as such weapons were expensive, and needed constant replacement, similar to a missile. The NPXL missile uses more advanced methods, and cheaper materials to create a disposable x-ray laser of starship scale for fighters to carry, giving them great anti-ship capabilities. The NPXL uses a nuclear detonation to power an x-ray laser emitter, but the explosion also powers a short lived force field which contains the explosion for a short while. The x-ray laser punches a whole in the hull of a ship with its great penetration capabilities, then the force field starts to break down at the front where the laser emitter is, destroying it, and forcing the explosion forward like a shaped charge into the breached hull before the rest of the force field collapses. This further damages the ship, and also has the side effect of hitting the ship's crew with high levels of radiation. This does make the weapon some what illegal in many areas, but critics can not deny its effectiveness.

Nuclear Pumped X-Ray Laser Missile
Damage: 10d8 ignoring 50 points of DR/hardness (x-ray laser) + 14d8 (nuclear explosion) ignores hardness
Critical: 19-20x3
Damage Type: Fire (laser) + energy (nuclear explosion)
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 34
Restriction: Military (+3) to Illegal (+5)
Note: The critical is only for the x-ray laser, the nuclear explosion ignores hardness as it is being directed right into the breach the x-ray laser just made milliseconds before. Also 30% of the crew will be severely irradiated with an exposure time of 1 round, see page 80-81 d20 Future. Most fighters will carry only one or two of these missiles on an external weapon mount.



New Armour

Aircraft Grade Aluminum (PL5)
Cheap and light aircraft grade aluminum was used to skin many societies' early space craft, saving on weight and costs. Ships equipped with Aircraft grade aluminum superstructures gain a bonus of +250 ft to its base speed due to the light weight.
Hardness: 5
Speed Bonus: +250 ft
Base Purchase Modifier: 10 + one-quarter base purchase DC of starship.

Carbon Composite (PL5)
Based on low-observability/stealth materials design carbon composite armour is an early form of stealth armour for PL5 ship designs. The material makes the ship difficult to detect at long range with conventional radar and MAD sensors. Opposing units trying to detect a ship with carbon composite superstructure take a -5 penalty on their computer use checks if they are using Class I or II sensor suites. Class III and higher are unaffected.
Hardness: 2
Speed Bonus: +250 ft
Base Purchase Modifier: 10 + one-half base purchase DC of the starship.

Titanium Alloy (PL5)
Titanium alloy is some of the strongest materials available to a PL5 military. It makes a great material for building starships but is rare and expensive, and used only on warships or important exploration ships in PL5.
Hardness: 12
Base Purchase Modifier: 12 + one-half base purchase DC of the starship.



TARGETING SYSTEM, ADVANCED (PL 8)
A starship equipped with an advanced targeting system gains an equipment bonus on attack rolls depending on the ship’s size: Huge +5, Gargantuan +6, Colossal +7. This system replaces the PL 7 improved targeting system. 
The purchase DC of the advanced targeting system depends on the size of the ship.
Purchase DC: 26 (Huge), 31 (Gargantuan), or 36 (Colossal).
Restriction: Military (+3).

RANGE EXTENSION SOFTWARE (PL 6)
This “system” is, in fact, a software upgrade that must be installed in conjunction with a standard targeting system (see the future SRD). A starship equipped with the two systems gains a +1,000 ft. bonus to each of its weapons’ range increments. An advanced version, available during the Gravity Age, extends the range increment an additional
1,000 ft.
Purchase DC: 20.
Restriction: Military (+3).



Miniaturized
By eliminating wasted space and using microscopic components, some engineers are capable of producing weapons vastly smaller than normal. Any weapon that makes use of the miniaturized gadget is counted as one-half a weapon of its type for purposes of the starship’s weapon limits.
Example: A heavy starship is limited to a single beam, projectile, or missile system for every 50 Hit Dice of its size. The starship could mount two miniaturized beam, projectile, or missile systems for every 50 Hit Dice of its size.
Restrictions: Starship weapons only.
Purchase DC Modifier: +8.


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 20, 2016)

Climbing Magnets PL5
A set of gloves and boots that have large magnets attached to them. Climbing magnets grant +4 equipment bonus to Climb checks. The character can also climb completely smooth vertical surfaces and ceilings that are made of metal with a Climb check DC 20. When wearing climbing magnets the character suffers a -2 penalty to all Computer Use, Disable Device, Drive, Craft, Demolitions, Forgery, Pilot, Repair and Treat Injury checks due to the limitations they place on the wearer's fine manipulation.
Size: Small
Weight: 4 lbs
PDC: 12



GMR Descent Pack PL6/7

These packs are designed to replace parachutes from previous ages. The packs are about half the size of parachutes and strap to the upper back, around the shoulders. When active, two small winglets deploy form the sides which are the GMR emitter surfaces. The user can control direction somewhat and rate of decent with a thumb joystick and descent finger lever on a control stick attached by a cable to the pack. The system is silent for a faint humming, which makes it an excellent insertion method for special forces. With some practice, a user can use the descent pack to aid in jumping, using the GMR fields to lighten the person and their load, making it easier to jump higher.
If using Tumble skill for parachute rules, grants a +2 equipment bonus to checks to determine if on course, or for landing in dangerous terrain. Can be used in assisting jumps, granting a  +4 equipment bonus to Jump checks. Also the distance required for a high jump is halved, and the user doesn't suffer double the DC without a running start.
Weight: 9.5 lbs
PDC: 28



Sleep Regulator Unit (PL 6)
To aid business men with busy schedules or soldiers out in the battle field, Hilton, of the Hilton Hotel franchise, dedicated a large amount of funds to create a device that would allow people to get a full night's sleep without require as much sleep. They originally proposed this idea to the military as a means of allowing soldiers to require a smaller down time while at front line bases.
Hilton Hotels also offer the use of sleep regulator units in their hotels, at a lower rate than a normal room, but these sleeper rooms also have less features than a standard room. Hotels near airports and transfer stations usually have several for when passengers must wait several hours between transfer, or for pilots of aircraft.

A sleep regulator unit is a sealable coffin-like bed, which allows its recipient to regulate how long he will sleep for, and under what circumstances he will awaken.
Benefit: Because a sleep regulator can stimulate immediate deep sleep, the user requires only half as much rest or sleep as normal to negate the effects of fatigue and exhaustion. The user can also sleep in light or medium armour without suffering the fatigued condition when using a sleep regulator unit. Additionally, the sleep regulator can be programmed to awaken the recipient at a predetermined time, or under a predetermined set of circumstances.
Size: Large
Weight: 350 lbs
Base Purchase DC: 20.
Restriction: None.




Northrop ISP-1A
The Northrop ISP-1A, or Infantry Sensory Pack, is a backpack sensor unit with built in GMR unit for making jumps or for parachuting out of aircraft. Basically a GMR descent pack mated with a scaled down version of a mech's Class III sensor system, but also includes short range LADAR, mini RADAR, chemical vapour scanner, MAD (magnetic anomaly detector), EM, IR, thermal, motion detectors, and night vision up to 90 feet, parabolic microphone and seismic sensors by inserting a wired ground probe or attach a ground contact plate. The range of other sensors are up to half a mile. Also included is a basic EW suite, which is mostly a basic radio jammer with a 1 mile range. The power system provides enough power to keep the system running at full power for up to 5 days. It has a link up to any helmet with a HUD display, or comes with a visor with built in HUD. The ISP-1A can also be used to recharge power packs for weapons with a recharger port, but each recharge reduces the power available by 12 hours. The unit looks like a large backpack, with a high impact resistant plastic polymer case, two small deployable stub wings for the GMR unit, and two sensor units on 5 foot extendable booms, which allows the sensors to see around debris, obstacles or cover. An armoured cable connects the unit to the user's helmet or the visor if they lack a helmet. Also comes with a headjack adaptor to allow connection to those with cybernetic eyes or full conversion cyborgs to enhance their sensor capacity. The onboard computer can store up to 10 days worth of data.
Provides darkvision 90 feet, blindsight 60 feet when motion detectors and other sensors are engaged, usually in complete darkness and vision obscuring clouds such as extremely thick smoke that also blocks thermal sensors. The seismic sensors provide tremor sense out to a range of 2000 feet, when the user isn't moving. Provides +1 bonus to Listen, Navigate, Search and Spot checks. When not moving, or moving at 10 feet or less, and using active sensors with a successful Computer Use check (DC 15), make scans as one would with a Class III mech sensor, also identify specific scents, and gain a +4 bonus to Listen, Search and Spot checks.
Can be used exactly like a GMR descent pack, but with only half the bonuses to Jump and Tumble checks.
The unit is about 60 lbs, has 15 hit points and 6 hardness. 
PDC: 31


Northrop IBP-2C
The Northrop IBP-2C, or Infantry Battle Pack, is a backpack unit with built in GMR unit for making jumps or for parachuting out of aircraft, with two small weapon turrets built on top instead of the sensor booms. The unit looks like a large backpack, with a high impact resistant plastic polymer case, two small ball turrets mounted on top, which have full 360 degree horizontal and 160 degree vertical arcs. An armoured cable connects the unit to the user's helmet or the visor if they lack a helmet. Also comes with a headjack adaptor to allow connection to those with cybernetic eyes or full conversion cyborgs. The turrets contain light lasers, which operate on two modes, slaved or watchdog. In slave mode, the turrets follow the user's head and eye movements, and fire either by voice, or other firing stud. In watchdog mode, the user inputs any friendly user IFFs, and other identifying markers, and the system uses its own sensors, and those the user might have built into their armour, or cybernetic bodies, and will attack any unfriendly target within range. The system can also be used to intercept some weapons fire, such as grenades, rockets and missiles, although one should not depend on this method of defense only against such weapons. The system has enough power to keep it running for 4 days, as well as recharging the lasers the whole time.
Can be used exactly like a GMR descent pack, but with only half the bonuses to Jump and Tumble checks. Has two light lasers, each dealing 2d4 fire damage, with a range increment of 40 feet, with 50 rounds each, semi and full automatic fire. They recharge at a rate of 1 round every 6 rounds of not firing. In slave mode, they can fire in tandem or linked, dealing a total of 3d4 points of damaged together. In watchdog mode, the system has a base attack bonus of +5, can fire anytime (considered attacks of opportunity, with 3 such attacks each round). The sensor provide the weapon with 60 foot darkvision, +6 bonus to Listen, Search and Spot checks, has motion sensors with 200 foot range, IR and Thermal sensors. 
The system will notify the user of potential hostiles within 100 feet, and will automatically attack hostiles within 50 feet. 
In intercept mode, the system makes an attack roll, which must equal or exceed the attacker's attack roll, then deal at least 3 points of damage to the target. 
The unit is about 54 lbs, has 15 hit points and hardness 6.
PDC: 33



Universal Induction Transformer (PL5)
The induction transformer, or “leech”, appears to be a small electronic device, no larger than a cigarette pack, with a small digital readout, numerous buttons, and ports for numerous kinds of plugs of all types. An attached cord of durable rubber, with a jack on one end, can be uncoiled from a slender compartment on one side. The induction transformer, when jacked into any form of generator or industrial-sized storage capacitor that will permit it, draws off some of the machine’s power to re-charge a smaller, depleted power battery also hooked to it. Assuming the source-generator is currently in operation (or, in the case of a power storage unit, charges are still left in it), the transformer will recharge any power cell, pack, clip, beltpack, or backpack at a rate of one charge per 30 minutes. If the transformer’s hook-ups are detached at any time, the charge is lost from both source and destination. A transformer itself requires no power.
Size: Tiny
Weight: 0.5 lb
PDC: 9


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 20, 2016)

Computer Enhancements

Cryptographic Coprocessor
Provides hardware support for cryptography algorithms, enhancing and boosting speed of encryption and decryption procedures.
+1 or +2 bonus on Computer Use checks for cryptographic related uses.
PDC 11 (Mil +3)

Discology Programming
Software that consists of several utilities handling file tasks, including, copying, deleting, renaming etc, which free up the user's hands and allows him to deal with more important tasks.
Provides a bonus to checks for deleting, copying, receiving and transmitting file actions, or can perform them on its own with it's own skill bonus.
PDC 8

Decryptor Programming
Software used to attack and break an encryption algorithm. Provides a +4 bonus to Computer Use checks to decrypt files, and reduces time by 25%.
PDC 31 Res (+2)

Encryptor Programming
Software used for encrypting files. Provides a +5 bonus to the DC to break the encryption on the file.
PDC 30 Res (+2)

HoundBot
This programming is sent to "hunt" information on networks, using intelligent search algorithms to find the maximum possible results as well as sort them out according to their relevance. Provides a bonus to Research checks, and reduces time by 10%.

Dual Processors 
This peripheral adds a second processor to the computer, then links both processors together. Depending on the system’s specifications and applications, this can dramatically increase the machine’s efficiency (dual processors offer the best benefit when the computer multi-tasks). When an agent uses a computer with dual processors, whether in or out of combat, he may perform two skill checks simultaneously, each following the normal rules for skill check DCs, time consumed, etc. The agent suffers no
inherent bonus for performing these tasks at the same time, though applicable modifiers to either skill check apply to both. 
PDC: 21; Installation Time: 12 hours



Healing Chamber
This room, or alcove, is large enough for a bed or gurney to fit in easily, designed to be part of a larger medical facility aboard a ship or in a hospital. The alcove contains medical diagnostic equipment and nanite factories built into the wall and ceiling. When a person is standing, or laying on a bed or gurney within the alcove, the diagnostic equipment, when activated, scans the person to determine their ailment, then program a swarm of nanites to aid in the healing process. For simple poisons or common diseases, the alcove cures them (if the Fort DC to resist the poison or disease is under 17 it cures the patient, if it is over, it allows another Fortitude save at +2), or aids in the patient in fighting it off. The nanites can also heal minor injuries, healing the patient of 1d8+3 points of damage. The nanites can also be used to identify greater wounds or diseases and poisons. In the case of greater injuries, the nanites will create a glowing area around the wound, which is colour coded to the severity and type of injury. The glowing from the nanites only lasts for about 4 hours before they breakdown and flush from the patient's body. In cases of diseases and uncommon poisons or infections, the alcove will provide as much relevant data, especially when tied into a medical database as part of a larger hospital or sickbay. These features grant a person attempting to heal or cure the patient a +4 bonus to Treat Injury checks.
Note: The healing chamber can only be used on a person once in a 24 hour period.
Size: Large, takes up about a 12 foot by 12 foot area, including walls for containing the nanite factories and diagnostic systems.
Weight: 600 lbs
PDC: 40



Dispersion Field (PL Late 6/7)
Distorts or cancels sensor readings and matter/energy transportation and communications into an area.
Dispersion fields is a generated field that covers an area, ionizing the area, that distorts and cancels sensor readings within the area, making it almost impossible to detect what is within except using one's own eyes. The field also has a scattering effect on teleportation (matter/energy transporters) and remote energy beaming technology to remotely power devices within or on the other side of the fields and most forms of communications. These fields require a large amount of power, and are fairly easy to detect themselves, but makes it difficult to tell what is going on within them. Many militaries use them to hide their true numbers or to jam communications, sensors and easy means of transportation if the enemy has teleportation technology. 
Class I and II sensors are unable to penetrate a Dispersion field, while Class III and higher suffer a -10 penalty to Computer Use checks. From what information that can be gathered is usually fuzzy, static filled and garbled, requiring an Intelligence check DC 18 to attempt to decipher if its sensor ghosts or not. Communications suffer -10 Computer Use checks to punch through the dispersion fields. Matter/Energy teleportation devices do not function within or through the dispersion fields, and any attempts to through manual overrides (most teleportation devices have a failsafe to prevent the use of the transporters when a dispersion field is detected), have a 10% chance after a Computer Use check DC 35 to not be scrambled, which can kill a person being teleported. Targeting systems offer only half their bonus to attack rolls.
Dispersion Field generators come in various sizes, usually in the area they cover.

1 Mile Radius Unit
This dispersion field generator is about 1 meter cubed (approx 9 cubic feet), weighing 250 lbs and requires an external power source. These units can only run for about 5 hours before needing a cool down period of about an hour. PDC 33 Res (+2). Requires power equivalent of 4 portable generators.
5 Mile Radius Unit
This generator covers a 5 mile radius area, usually mounted on large trucks or trailers, taking up about 20 cubic meters (approx 540 cubic feet) of space, weighing 1200 lbs These units can run for 7 hours before requiring an hour cool down. PDC 39 Mil (+3). Requires power equivalent of 6 portable generators.
10 Mile Radius Unit
This is the largest portable unit covering a 10 mile radius area, usually taking up a full 53 foot trailer, weighing about 3 tons. Can operator for 10 hours before requiring 1.5 hour cool down. PDC 42 Mil (+3). Requires a large power source, usually large trailer size, or 10 portable generators.
100 Mile Radius Unit
The 100 mile radius generators are usually found on military bases or secret research facilities, including asteroid outposts. These units can be run for as long as there is power, but once shut down, they will require at least an hour cool down. Takes up about as much space as two 53 foot trailers, weighing 10 tons. PDC 44 Mil (+3). Requires a dedicated power source. Most facilities will have it tied into the main power grid as well as a separate dedicated power generator to prevent any brownouts or if main power is cut, the dedicated generator will provide at least several hours worth of power.

Larger units are available, but these are the most common. For larger facility based units, for every addition 50 miles over 100 increase PDC by +1. They also require large power sources to function.



Advanced Communications Suitcase (PL5)
This suitcase has all the equipment required to let you stay in touch anywhere in the world, or in orbit. This sophisticated system begins with a powerful personal computer with wireless modem, large harddrive, with built-in satellite phone with a hands-free ear piece, scanner and optional short-wave capability. The system can connect to satellites in orbit, although the radio can send and receive signals to any nearby orbiting bodies, such as a moon or ship. The system can send and receive text, emails, faxes, video and other data.
Functions as an upgraded laptop with wireless modem and satellite modem, cell phone, camera for video transmissions, digital audio recorder and transmitter, printer, scanner, a professional walkie-talkie using a wireless ear piece with mic, similar to a blu-tooth device, portable satellite phone, and GPS receiver. Has a 48 hour power supply. The case weighs 15 lbs, medium size, has a standard lock, PDC 25.



Second-Gen Night Vision Goggles (PL5) 
Modern night vision goggles built to Special Forces specifications have all but eliminated the problems of older-model NVGs, namely monochrome vision and lack of depth perception. Colors are muted when viewed through these advanced NVGs, but can still be discerned, and the picture is much more like normal human vision. These goggles function identically to standard NVGs, but do not impose the –4 penalty on Spot or Search checks as older models do.
Size: Small
Weight: 2.5 lbs
PDC: 20
Restriction: Restricted (+2)


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Feb 21, 2016)

OK, here goes a proposal for a potential item:

The "Scrimm"-Class Sentinel Drone, part of the "Coscorelli" weapons replica series.

Ever seen "Phantasm"? The Sentinel Drones are replicas of the Sentinel Spheres, made purely of tech.

They will still drill your face and syphon all of your blood, cut you in pieces and shoot you with lasers and the like... but they are more mundane in origins.

The "Coscorelli" series also includes the "Bannister" shotgun (4-barreled side-by-side-by-side-by-side shotgun) and the "Bannister" rifle (Elephant Gun in both the same configuration as the shotgun (atrocious long-range aim but has wider "spread" when shooting all barrels) and pepperbox-style) and the "Tripper"-Class Hallucinogenic Bomb (which creates a massive spray-the original version is WMD level, while the replica only sprays... well... a pretty huge room, actually).


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 21, 2016)

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK, here goes a proposal for a potential item:
> 
> The "Scrimm"-Class Sentinel Drone, part of the "Coscorelli" weapons replica series.
> 
> ...




No, I haven't seen Phantasm.. but now I'm going to look this up.. if you have any links to any info on it, would help a lot.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Feb 21, 2016)

http://villains.wikia.com/wiki/Sentinel_Spheres

Here's a video of a Sentinel Sphere in action (Warning: horror movie, gore, some loud screaming).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08kyNhk48Ig


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 22, 2016)

marcoasalazarm said:


> http://villains.wikia.com/wiki/Sentinel_Spheres
> 
> Here's a video of a Sentinel Sphere in action (Warning: horror movie, gore, some loud screaming).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08kyNhk48Ig




Thanks. Hmm.. seem fairly simple.. spheres that float about.. retractable blades, drills and small laser.. controlled mentally.. not too hard..


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Feb 23, 2016)

OK, sounds cool.


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 28, 2016)

A basic version of the Sentinel Sphere...

Sentinel Spheres

The Sentinel Spheres are flying metallic silver spheres created by the Tall Man, from the Phantasm movies. Although the original spheres were destroyed in heavy combat during the 23 Hours, replicas were created from what remains were found. 
Able to float about silently and quite quickly, making them difficult to track. Armed with several blades, drills and a laser, making each sphere deadly, even more-so when used in swarms. They are fitted with a fairly simple AI, and come with a remote control system for setting target parameters. They can be upgraded with a psionic transceiver for nearly uninterrupted communications with the controller.
The Sentinels have a flight ceiling of 200 feet. The onboard laser can recharge 1 spent shot every 5 minutes of not using the laser.

Sentinel Sphere
CR: 1
Size: Tiny
Hit Points: 7 (1/4d10 +5)
Init: +2
Speed: 40 Fly (good)
Defense: 21 (+5 armour +4 dex +2 size) +1 Dodge
Hardness: 
BAB/Grp: 0/+2
Attack: +2 melee Blade (1d4 piercing), or +2 melee spinning blades (2d4 slashing, 19-20x2), or +6 ranged laser (2d8 fire, 40 ft, 50 box)
FS/Reach: 2 1/2 ft/ 0 ft
Special Attacks: Imbed, Drill, Buzzing Drone
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft, robot traits, 
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +4, Will +0
Abilities: Str 11, Dex 18, Con , Int , Wis 10, Cha 
Skills: Hide +8 (size), Listen +4, Move Silently +8, Search +4, Spot +4
Feats: Flyby Attack, Point Blank Shot, Dodge, Precise Shot

Frame: Armature
Locomotion: Graviton Lens
Manipulators: None
Armour: Alumisteel
Superstructure: 
Sensors: Class III
Skill Software: Listen +4, Move Silently +4, Search +4, Spot +4
Feat Software: Flyby Attack, Point Blank Shot, Dodge, Precise Shot
Accessories: Targeting System, Strength Upgrade, Weapon mounts x3, blade, laser, spinning blades, Feat Net, Skill Net, Dex Upgrade, AV Recorder, AV Transceiver, Psionic Uplink
PDC: 21

Targeting System: Based on mech based targeting systems to aid the robot in its attacks. Grants +2 to attack rolls.

Imbed - If the Sentinel Sphere takes a full action to charge a target with its blade and succeeds to hit, it imbeds the blade into the target and initiates a grapple for free, using it's Dex modifier instead of Str, and ignores the -8 penalty for its tiny size. If it wins the grapple check, it is imbedded and any action the imbedded target takes while imbedded suffers 1d4 points of damage.

Drill - Once the Sentinel Sphere is grappling a target, it can use its spinning blades to drill into the target, it automatically deals 2d4 points of slashing damage every round until it is not grappled, or the target is destroyed. While the Sentinel is drilling, the target suffers a cumulative -1 penalty to attack, Defense and skill checks. The target also suffers an additional cumulative 1 point of wounding each round the Sentinel drills. Each round the Sentinel drills, also increases its bonus to oppose a grapple check increases by +1 as it digs deeper into the target.

Buzzing Drone - As a free action, the Sentinel Sphere can spin its spinning blades in a manner that emits an eerie, and haunting buzzing sound that can unsettle most creatures. This buzzing is both audio and subsonic, resonating with many materials, making it difficult to track. The Sentinel uses this to great effect, especially within halls and tunnels. All creatures within 60 feet of the Sentinel Sphere must make a Will save DC 16 or be Shakened for 1d4 rounds. 

Controller
This device is essentially a touch screen tablet that has a 5 mile range direct wireless link to up to 10 Sentinel Spheres. It can display what a Sentinel Sphere sees through its sensors, up to two can be viewed at once. A simple interface allows the user to designate targets or friendlies the Sentinels view or via uploaded by memory card or picture taken with the controller's onboard camera. If the Sentinels encounter a situation not programmed, a query is transmitted, if no answer given within a few minutes, the Sentinel will ignore the situation unless it is threatened, then will defend itself.
Weight: 2 lbs
PDC 16

Psionic Uplink
This device is designed to look like a set of headphones that wrap around the back of the head. They only work with someone who has psionic powers, tapping into those powers to allow a form of telepathic link to the Sentinels that allows instantaneous and hands free communications between the controller and the Sentinels over a range of 10 miles, but only 5 Sentinels can be controlled this way. If the Sentinels are kept within 50 feet of the controller, the controller gains a +1 to Initiative, Spot, Search and Reflex save as the Sentinels give the controller greater awareness of their surroundings. 
Weight: 1 lb
PDC 18


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thermacine
Thermacine is a drug developed originally for workers in artic and extreme cold conditions, such as in orbital shipyards. Thermacine is an injectable biological anti-freeze drug that provides temporary protection from frostbite and the ravages of extremely low temperatures. It is not intended for long term protection; but can allow a person to work for brief periods in sub-artic conditions and survive exposure. As it becomes more wide spread and cheaper, thermacine is also included in survival kits install in escape pods of many starships.
Each dose of termacine provides the user with cold resistance 5, immune to effects of cold exposure for 1d4+1 hours. If someone takes more than 4 consecutive doses in a day, the body starts to feel numb and lose sensation, suffering a -4 to all Dexterity based skills. After 6 consecutive doses, the user is also fatigued, while still suffering the -4 penalty to Dexterity skills, and can not distinguish the difference in hot and cold. This has led some people to burn themselves by touching burning hot pots.
PDC: 14 per dose
Craft DC: 29, 15 hours to make.



P.O.P. (Personally Optimized Provisions) Late PL5/Early PL6
P.O.P.s are the next step in ERM (Emergency Ration Meal) or other prepackaged meals for long term storage. P.O.P.s are a step up from trail rations, but below the smaller pill form violet rations, also a bit cheaper. Using a variety of foods and chemicals, these meals-in-a-bag come in a hundred different feats to offer solders or those who don't have the comfort of a fully stocked kitchen on the go. Though the pre-packaged meals look like horrible mush, their flavour and texture are next to gourmet in quality. Prior to eating, all a person needs to do is follow three steps. Step 1) Pull off the activation/safety strip that exposes the cheap, paper-thin IR power strip (similar to solar power strips on calculators, except it uses IR light from either the sun or that which most planets naturally emits to generate just enough electrical power for the bag's simplified computer, day or night). Step 2) Pass their ID cards (or equivalent form of electronic ID that includes medical records, such as Shepard chips, or 'dog tags' for those in the military) over a simple sensor and a disposable computer reads all the pertinent information it needs through a short-ranged wireless radio connection. Specifically it gathers the dietary nutritional recommendations the person's doctor made upon their last checkup. At that point, various quantities of prescribed vitamins & supplements are automatically added to the contents of the bag and the male is "personally optimized" for the hungry person. Step 3) Open bag and eat. With the addition of just an ounce of water, most of these can even self-heat to 100 degrees Fahrenheit (38 Celsius) via a thermal-chemical reaction in just a minute. 
However, the meals are perfectly edible cold if conditions demand the person to forego the optional fourth step of adding water. For convenience, each packet has a separate pouch that contains a wet-nap, salt, pepper. Each P.O.P. packs in 1,200 calories of yummy goodness and has a shelf life of 100 years.
Size: Tiny
Weight: 1 lb
PDC: 4 for box of 15.



Plastiflesh Patch (PL6)
The predecessor to the spray chemical version of plastiflesh, a specially treated bandage that is placed over a wound and adheres to the skin. Upon placing the patch on the wound, the chemicals aid in blood clotting and promote strong immune system response and healing. The recipient is healed 1d4+1 points of damage, but the patch must remain on the wound for 1d4+1 hours. Plastiflesh patch will stop such conditions as continued bleeding from wound weapon abilities. If the patch is removed before that time, the wound reopens and the recipient suffers 1 point of damage plus half the damage it healed. The patch can also be removed when the recipient suffers damage (any attack has a 10% chance of striking the patch and ripping it, suffering damage as if it was removed before the required time), especially damage by fire (40% chance).
Applying a patch is a full round.
PDC: 8 for pack of 20 patches.
Weight: 0.5 lb.
Size: Tiny

Chemical, Regen (PL6)
Regen is a more powerful version of Rejuve, putting the user's immune system into overdrive for a short period of time. The user gains fast heal 1 for 5 rounds, after which the user is fatigued. The user can use Regen a maximum number of times equal to their Con modifier, per day or take 1d4 points of temporary Con damage per dose. If the user uses a second dose of Regen within 5 minutes of the last dose, they immediately become exhausted, although the Regen still works.
PDC: 8
Size: Diminutive
Restriction: Restricted (+2)

RMK (PL6-7)
The RMK, Robot Medical Kit, is a type of medical kit, measuring 2.5 inches in diameter by 8 inches tall, filled with a half dozen tiny robots, about the size of small buttons, which can be used to heal wounds, from cuts, burns and bullet holes, but not broken bones or other internal injuries. The robots disinfect, clean, cut and stitch the wound, healing 2d4 points of damage. The whole process of holding the RMK to the wound, the robots working and returning to the case takes a full round. The RMK has enough power for 10 uses before become useless. The used up RMK can be returned to the manufacturer for a discount on a new unit.
PDC: 25, returning a used RMK will reduce PDC to 22.
Size: Small
Weight: 2 lb.
Restriction: Restricted (+2)

IRMSS (PL6-8)
The IRMSS, Internal Robot Medical Surgeon System, is a far more powerful version of the RMK, using a series of microscopic robots to repair internal injuries from blood clots, repairing torn/ruptured veins, internal bleeding and minor damage to organs. The container is a little larger than the RMK, held above the injury area, button pressed and the robots repair damage in a full round, then return to the container, healing 3d4 points of damage that require surgery to perform, or 1d4 points of physical ability damage (Strength, Dexterity or Constitution). Unfortunately the IRMSS is only useable 5 times before becoming inert. The IRMSS can be used to treat surface injuries, but such use is a waste, and usually used in conjunction with an RMK, with the IRMSS used first to treat internal damage then the RMK to close the surface injury.
PDC: 36
Size: Small
Weight: 4 lb.
Restriction: Restricted (+2) to medical or military professions.

Dermal Regenerator (PL8-9)
Dermal Regenerators are an upgraded, larger, more powerful version of the regen wands, but unable to treat internal injuries like organ damage, ability damage, broken bones. Untrained users can use the dermal regenerator without a Treat Injury check, restoring 1d6 hit points. Trained users, with a successful Treat Injury check, can restore 2d6 hit points. The dermal regenerator can be used multiple times in a roll, however a Treat Injury check must be used for each consecutive round, and restores only 1d6 hit points. Untrained users attempting to use it over multiple rounds can attempt a Treat Injury check, but successful checks only restore 1d4 hit points. Failed checks do not restore any hit points, nor cause damage, just uses up power. Dermal regenerators have enough power for 1 hour of use before requiring a new power pack.
PDC: 34
Size: Small
Weight: 5 lb.
Restriction: Restricted (+2) to medical or military.


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 28, 2016)

Shark Fin Turbine
A water jet that straps to the back, like a jet pack. A large fin sticks out the top, like a dorsal fin when in a prone position allows for greater maneuverability with it's large control surface. Several small maneuver thrusters are positioned along the fin and the pack itself aid for even more maneuverability. Built into the fin is a mini sonar and an electromagnetic detector. The sensors and system diagnostic is accessed through a connection to a helmet's HUD. Speed, control surfaces and thrusters are controlled through a pair of hand controls, where the user uses a series of buttons and hand motions.
The sonar gives the user the ability to detect ships and other objects and creatures within a 5 mile area, while the electromagnetic detector will determine the composition of the target once within 300 feet.
The shark fin turbine has a stealth mode, reducing it's noise greatly such that it's as quiet as a shark slicing through the waters. But while in stealth mode, the sonar is in passive mode and only detects other objects out to 2 miles.
Benefits: Grants swim speed at 100 ft, a +5 bonus to swim checks. Can detect objects in the water out to 5 miles, +2 to checks to determine composition of object once within 300 feet. The electromagnetic sensors will automatically determine if it's metallic or not.
Requires armour or other equipment to allow the user to survive underwater.
Weight: 20 lb.
PDC: 23
Res: Res (+2)



Bauxite interface (PL6/7)

The Bauxite Interface is a helmet, modelled after military flight or power armour helmets, with removable visor and faceplate. The primary purpose of the Bauxite Interface is to provide a defense against psychic attacks, rendering the wearer immune to most psychic abilities. The wearer is immune to all psychic abilities directed against him, except those that deal some form of energy damage, such as pyrokinesis, or objects thrown at the wearer through use of telekinesis. Against attacks that the wearer is not immune to, receives a +4 bonus to saves against such attacks. 
The wearer is also undetectable by any psychic senses, allowing him/her to sneak up on the psychic unless the psychic can detect the wearer through normal means. As an added bonus, the Bauxite Interface also connects, through the use of temporary nanites, to the user's body and enhances the wearer's physical abilities, although only one at a time. 
Up to 5 times a day, for 3 minutes at a time, the wearer can select one of his/her physical abilities to enhance, granting a +4 bonus to Dexterity, Strength, Constitution, or gain a +20 feet to speed.
Comes with a standard military radio/walkie-talkie, air filter (granting a +2 bonus to Fort saves against airborne toxins and poisons), passive night vision (use stats for night vision goggles d20 Modern pg 116) when visor is in place.
Size: Small
Weight: 3 lb
PDC: 27



Radioisotopic Generators
These devices use radioisotopes, such as plutonium-238 dioxide, to generate power. The radiation of the natural decay of these isotopes is captured by semiconductors and converted into electricity by use of the Seebeck effect. The benefits of these generators is that they can produce power for a long period of time. These devices can be made fairly small, and light weight as there is no moving parts. The bulk of the weight comes from the shielding.
The drawbacks of these devices are that they produce relatively low levels of power. Other concerns, at least when first introduced, until even greater safety measures and cures for radiation poisoning is readily available, are public concern with radiation poisoning and availability of fuel can be difficult, even with a lifespan of between 5 and 15 years, or longer, depending on the isotopes used.
The isotopes are never weapons grade, and the quantity too small to be able to turn into a nuclear based weapon.
These generators started showing up in late PL5, but were usually large and didn't produce as much power as desired. In PL6, radioisotopic generators started becoming more powerful as the conversion of the decay to electricity was more efficient and the size of shielding can be reduced.

Cell phone size generators provide enough power to run a single electronic device such as a computer, entertainment system, or kitchen appliance for as long as it has power. It can also be used to charge up to 3 smaller hand held devices at a time. It can be used to recharge power packs, but takes longer. Provides power for an average of 3+1d4 years.
Weight: 1 lb
PDC: 17

Shoebox sized generators can provide enough power to run 25% of a home's electronics, when connected into the central wiring, or small electronic vehicles such as bikes and small cars, but not high speed performance versions. This version can recharge power packs at standard rates. Many homes will use these to reduce their power needs from city grids, reducing their bills. Field scientists uses these to run several instruments while in the field. Provides power for 3+1d4 years.
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 20

Small cabinet sized generators, approximately 2 feet by 2 feet by up to 4 feet, can easily provide enough power to run an entire average sized house with some power to spare. These generators are usually used in labs or in mobile labs to run the entire mobile lab or providing power to equipment that needs uninterrupted power sources. Provides enough power for 6+1d6 years.
Weight: 50 lbs
PDC: 26

Cybernetic Power Generators
In mid to late PL6, radioisotopic generators became small and safe enough to be used in cybernetic devices, powering simple devices from eye replacements to cybernetic organs. These generators provide enough power for the cybernetic device for 3+1d6 years. Cybernetic limbs and weapons require more power than these small generators can provide, requiring larger and more powerful sources. Replacing the isotopes requires minor surgery involving a small incision and about an hours work by surgeon and cybernetics specialist to safely remove and replace the isotope container in the device for internal devices. Any cybernetic devices that are exposed, such as cybernetic eyes can just be removed or an access port opened and replaced requiring only a few minutes.
Weight: -
PDC: 16



VCT
The VCT was originally developed as a means to help protect soldiers that had to repel or climb for extended periods. The device is a large backpack containing an ammunition drum and four articulated robotic arms with a ballistic weapon, usually a submachine gun, and video cameras, connected by a long, durable and flexible optic cable to a control console. The operator of the console uses the cameras to aim the guns at any target that poses a threat to the climbing soldier. With advances in wireless technology, the operator can be several miles to hundreds of miles, with the aid of satellite technology and communications, to provide backup and cover the back of the soldier. The guns can only fire in the back half of the wearer, meaning to the sides, and behind.

VCT mk1
The VCT mk1 can not be used by the user, instead only by a gunner, connected by optic cabling. The operator views through a series of cameras, which include infrared and passive night vision as well as motion tracking software to aid in targeting. The gunner can only use one weapon at a time due to the firing arcs and limited fields of movement for each arm, but the system automatically switches between guns to the next one that can hit the target. The gunner is at -2 to strike any target as long as the wearer is not moving more than 15 feet a round. Any faster and the gunner suffers a farther -1 to attack rolls. Each weapon is usually a 9mm submachine gun, 2d6 ballistic, 50 ft, S, A, with a total of 200 rounds of ammunition shared between all four weapons. The optic cable is usually 300 feet long, but longer cables can be added.
The unit is about 54 lbs, has 15 hit points and hardness 6. The gunner control console is 20 lbs, cable has 10 hit points with 1 hardness, but is dark coloured and difficult to see or hit.
PDC: 27

VCT mk2
The mk2 version of the VCT removes the optic cable and replaces it with a high powered transmitter and receiver allowing wireless use for the gunner, letting the gunner remain safe miles away. The transmitter has a range of 10 miles on its own, but with satellite assistance, that range can become practically global as long as compatible satellites are in orbit above the area the VCT mk2 wearer is operating. The cameras and targeting software for the gunner has been upgraded, with the gunner only suffering -1 to attack, and if the wearer moves faster than 30 feet in the round a farther -1. The cameras have been upgraded for better night vision, granting the gunner dark vision 100 feet. The gunner can still only use one gun at a time due to limitations in arm field of movement, but easily and quickly switches between the guns. The gunner control console has more monitors so that the gunner can view everything in each weapon's field of fire. This allows the gunner to watch for any other targets. The targeting software automatically puts a targeting box around anything that moves, granting the gunner a +1 to initiative and can be used in a surprised round to attack first. The gunner can switch from one gun to another as a free action if it is not the next weapon in line while tracking a target. Each weapon is still a 9mm, but with better rifling and more efficient loading mechanisms to allow larger ammunition capacity. 9mm 2d6 ballistic 60 ft, s,a, with a total 250 rounds shared between all four weapons.
The VCT mk2 is 57 lbs, has 19 hit points and hardness 6. The gunner control console is 25 lbs and can be part of a larger command and control system with multiple gunners for many VCT or UAV or UGV drones. 
PDC 28

VCT mk3
The mk3 VCT is similar to the mk2 but with a few upgrades. While the VCT can be controlled by a remote gunner wirelessly, it also has a computer A.I gunner for when a human gunner is unavailable or wireless communications is interrupted. The computer tailgunner, which is what the cybernetic tailgunner was based on, can only use one gun at a time, again due to fire arcs and where the cameras can see. The tailgunner has an attack bonus of +4, and can attack in a surprise round with a +1 to Initiative. In an emergency, the wearer can disengage the tailgunner and pull the gun arms forward and operate them manually. If the wearer has two weapon fighting, he/she can use two guns at a time, but all attacks suffer a -1 due to the weapons being attached to the arms on his back, with a crude deployable handle and trigger for emergency use. Otherwise, the mk3 has all the same stats as the mk2
PDC 29.


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 28, 2016)

Evaporators

Anyone operating in desert or other environments that lack moisture know that water is scarce and is a logistical problem when out in the field for extended periods. Before survival suits, and even afterwards when survival suits are not practical or damaged, portable moisture evaporators are life savers.
These devices collect moisture from the air, purify it for safe consumption. They come in many different sizes, and some of their own tanks for holding water, while others are connected to hoses or valves to be connected to tanks that are transported away.

Personal Evaporator (Late PL5)
This device is about the size of a large thermos, designed to be attached to a belt or backpack and has a canteen that holds a half gallon of water. In most desert environments, it will take 6 hours to fill the canteen. However, in extremely dry and hot environments (average temperature 150 F or higher), it will take twice as long.
Weight: 6 lbs, not counting weight of water collected.
PDC: 15

Portable Evaporator (Late PL5)
This evaporator is technically man portable, but is about 4 feet tall by 2 feet by 2 feet. Popular among people who live in desert locations, or vacationers in warmer climates mounting them in RVs. Militaries will have at least one in any building while operating in deserts. Many exploration vehicles will have one equipped as well. These evaporators are usually hooked up to larger tanks or multiple canteens. Able to produce 1 gallon per hour of water. In temperatures above 150 F, only able to produce half gallon per hour. 
Weight: 60 lbs
PDC: 19

Residential Evaporator
This evaporator is not used just by civilians, but it was first sold to home owners in arid locations, and those areas that suffer from droughts often. The size of a fridge, this evaporator is attached to a building an feeds large tanks for storage. Able to product up to 3 gallons an hour.
Weight: 120 lbs
PDC: 21 This includes installation and 100 gallon tank.

Moisture Farm Evaporator (PL6)
These are large evaporators, measuring 15 feet tall, about 4 feet by 4 feet base. These are used in groups, usually a minimum of 5 in a group, although some are used individually for larger homes. Each evaporator can collect and purify 6 gallons of water per hour. These evaporators will have a 50 gallon drum tank built into them, and are hooked to larger storage tanks.
Weight: 400 lbs, not counting water or piping to larger tanks.
PDC: 23 per evaporator.


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 28, 2016)

Energy Dampening Weapon (PL7/8)
This energy weapon fires a specialized pulse of energy contained within a magnetic field that upon impact with a target, causes the target to temporarily lose all energy. The pulse is designed to cause the safety systems of most targets' power systems to believe there is an emergency, such as an overload, which is partly true as the pulse pumps energy into various systems as it strikes, forcing the power systems to shut down, causing energy in capacitors to dissipate, magnetic coils to temporarily degauss, etc. The target hit must make a Fortitude save DC 17 +1 per times hit by the Energy Dampening Weapon. Ships get a base Fortitude save bonus based on type (ultralight -1, light +0, mediumweight +1, heavy +2, superheavy +3. Ships do not use pilot's Fortitude bonus or modifiers). On a failed the target is left dead in space, floating in the direction it was last moving, while on a successful save, 1d4 systems shut down. The round after the target is hit, the crew may attempt to restart the ship systems with a Repair check DC 28 followed by a Computer Use check DC 28 with about 5 minutes of work to get the whole ship running. Or they could attempt to get one system (weapons, engines, shields, life support, etc) running with a Repair check DC 23 and Computer Use check DC 25 within 1d4+1 rounds. 
These weapons are large, and slow to fire, requiring at least a destroyer to mount even one (minimum ship size colossal, type light, subtype destroyer or larger) and takes up two weapons worth to the limit that the ship can carry. The weapon can only be fired once every other round.
Damage: Special, see description
Damage Type: Special, see description
Range Increment: 5500 feet
Rate of Fire: Single, every other round
Minimum Ship Size: Colossal (Light type: destroyer subtype or larger)
Purchase DC: 50
Restriction: Rare Military (+5)



Mag Pulse Missile
These missiles are a type of nonlethal anti-ship missile. These missiles, upon impact, release a specialized for of electromagnetic pulse and ionized particles which affect a target's weapon systems, shutting them down temporarily. When struck, the target's weapons are disabled for 1d4 minutes. The round after the target is struck, the crew can attempt to reinitialize the weapon systems with a Repair check DC 20, Computer Use check DC 21 and 1d6+3 rounds of work.
These missiles require their own launcher and are usually carried on fighters, bombers or boarding shuttles to allow for an easier capturing of the target.
Mag Pulse Missile (PL6/7)
Damage: 3d8 plus special
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic plus special
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 45
Restriction: Military (+3)



Loot Net
This interesting device is usually found on pirate or mercenary ships that have money and engineering skills, and used for capturing small to medium transports or cargo ships. The equipped ship, when the loot net is activated, deploys a series of booms along with a number of towed buoys. Once these buoys reach the end of the length of their cables, they emit a type of magnetic field linking all the buoys and the ship together creating a net-like lattice expanding around the equipped ship in a 500 foot diameter vertically. When an equipped ship passes by a ship, letting the other ship pass through the area that the magnetic field, affecting it with an effect like an electromagnetic pulse, disabling the target for about 10 minutes. Most military ships have tempest shielding, and the loot net doesn't affect them. 
The individual buoys are only about 5 feet in diameter and 12 feet long, with 20 hit points, Def of 14. The equipped ship can not move faster than 3500 feet per round when the buoys are deployed as any faster would cause the cables to snap during maneuvers.
This system takes up one weapon and one defensive systems available to a ship and requires a colossal sized vessel of at least light type. It takes a full round to deploy the booms and buoys, and 3 rounds to retract the buoys and booms. 
Loot Net (PL6)
Damage: 3d8 plus special
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Electrical plus special
Range Increment: 500 feet surrounding equipped ship
Rate of Fire: -
Minimum Ship Size: Colossal, type light
Purchase DC: 38, replacement buoys PDC 21 for 3.
Restriction: Illegal (+4)



MINESWEEPER SUITE (PL6)
In addition to extra ablative armor or shielding, a vessel outfitted as a minesweeper boasts a large electronics suite designed to prevent a mine from detonating. Dampener fields suppress the trigger mechanisms of nearby mines and pinpoint sensors enable the location – and remote deactivation – of a mine. Minesweeping is not a fast process and a vessel that tries to hurry the procedure is just as likely to trigger the minefield as it is to disable it.
Use of the minesweeper suite requires a successful Computer Use check by the operator for each square of mines to be deactivated. The DC for this check is determined by the
mine. To clear a square of mines takes a number of minutes equal to the DC of the check. The process may be hurried – the DC of the check increases by 2 for every minute the
time is reduced by. Failure of the check by 10 or more indicates a catastrophic failure resulting in the minefi eld detonating as normal.
A ship equipped with a minesweeper suite gains a +10 enhancement bonus to sensor checks and has the sensor range doubled when detecting mines. As well, its weapons
gain a +4 equipment bonus to hit when targeting mines. Checks made to detect a ship with a minesweeper suite gain a +5 bonus due to the increased electronic noise produced
by the equipment. The electronic noise is produced even when the suite is not in use and cannot be voluntarily suppressed.


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 28, 2016)

Mines

Now, according to d20 Future, mines require a ship that is colossal in size, and 100 tons of cargo for a device that is only medium in size, so approximately 5`, with Defense 5, hardness 10 and 50 hit points. Now, being a sci-fi fan, I've read, watched and played various sci-fi books, shows/movies and games, and we all know that many sources have mines that are pretty small, where even a heavy fighter could deploy some. Example being the Raptor heavy fighter from Wing Commander 1, could deploy a single porcupine mine, which was basically just an explosive that it dropped against following fighters or drop as you do a high speed pass of a capital ship and let it float into the ship for some extra damage when you run out of missiles.
So, using d20 Future logic, a mine layer, to be effective, needs something like a converted hauler (light size, cargo capacity of 3300 tons) that'll hold about 33 mines, but we'll round down to 30 mines due to design and other systems like heavier shielding and other systems that might be found on military craft.
So let's call this type of mine system a standard mine system.

Now, let's look at a smaller version, which deploys smaller mines that affect only a single 500 foot square, and we'll also make an even smaller version that deploys a bunch of small explosives, like mini missiles, only without guidance systems, kind of like throwing a bunch of grenades out the airlock, not very dangerous, but would slow the progress of any ship larger than a shuttle.

Light Mine System
This mine deployment system is smaller than the standard mine launching system, releasing smaller mines. These smaller mines are just like normal mines, but are only small sized objects, weighing up to several hundred pounds, Defense 8, hardness 5, 30 hit points. When they detonate, they affect only a single 500 square area. When deployed, the ship sets the conditions under which the mine detonates. Up to four mines can be deployed in the same 500 foot square and programmed to detonate simultaneously.
Light versions of the standard mines are available, but some other versions, such as nonlethal mines are available in this size, as they are cheaper to produce and deploy in greater quantities. A light mine layer requires only requires 50 tones of cargo, has a purchase DC of 20.

Ultralight Mine System
The ultralight mine system is even smaller than the light mine system, deploying mines that are only tiny sized objects, weighing at most 200 pounds, with Defense 10, hardness 3 and 15 hit points. They are usually deployed in small groups and used against small ships such as fighters, shuttles and troop transports, or released against pursuing ships. The mine only affects the target it strikes, thus when a group of 4 or more mines are in a single 500 square area, the detonation of one will not affect the other mines in the same square. These mine layers can deploy two mines at once as an attack action.
When a ship flies into the mine occupied square, meeting the conditions, which is usually just through physical contact, if the ship isn't actively looking for mines, the ship must make a Pilot check DC 20 for each mine in the 500 foot square. With a competent sensor operator making a Computer Use check DC 21 searching for mines, the pilot gains a +2 to Pilot checks to avoid the mines. Unfortunately this bonus only affects ships of the Ultralight and light types, as larger ships just fill the 500 foot square, and suffer a -5 penalty to avoid each mine. Alternately, a ship can just deploy a mine or two, against a ship pursuing it as an attack at -4 penalty. The pursuing ship must make a Reflex save with a DC equal to the launching ship's attack roll, but suffer a penalty based on their ship type: Ultralight -0, light -1, mediumweight -2, heavy -4, superheavy -6.
An ultralight mine system takes up 1 ton of cargo and holds 4 mines, PDC 18 for the launcher. A 2 mine version takes up only 1000 lbs of cargo space with a PDC 17, and a single mine version takes up 500 lbs of cargo space with a PDC of 16.


 Weapon Damage Critical Damage Type Range Incr. Rate of Fire Min Ship Size PDC Restriction PL EMP Mine** 8d20 - Electrical - - Colossal 41 Res (+2) 7 Shredder Mine*** 10d8 - Slashing - - Colossal 29 Mil (+3) 5 Light Fusion Mine 2d100 - Energy - - Colossal 31 Mil (+3) 6 Light Shredder  Mine*** 8d8 - Slashing - - Colossal 28 Mil (+3) 5 Light EMP Mine** 4d20 - Electrical

 Colossal 39 Res (+2) 7 Light Gravitic  Mine 5d100 - Energy - - Colossal 41 Mil (+3) 7 Light Zero Point  Mine 7d100 - Energy - - Colossal 46 Mil (+3) 8 Light Null Mine* 5d100 - Energy - - Colossal 51 Mil (+3) 9 Ultralight  Shredder Mine 4d8 - Slashing - - Gargantuan 26 Mil (+3) 5 Ultralight Fusion  Mine 3d20 - Energy - - Gargantuan 30 Mil (+3) 6 Ultralight  Gravitic Mine 5d20 - Energy - - Gargantuan 40 Mil (+3) 8 Ultralight EMP  Mine** 2d20 - Electrical - - Gargantuan 38 Res (+2) 7 Ultralight Zero  Point 7d20 - Energy - - Gargantuan 44 Mil (+3) 9
*Ignores ship's hardness.
**In addition to damage, the ship is stunned for 2 rounds.
***These mines causes multiple hull breaches that causes decompression in various areas. See Description.

EMP Mine
EMP mines release a large electromagnetic pulse effect, similar to that of a nuclear explosion. In addition to taking damage, the starship is stunned for 2 rounds. Neither crew nor passengers are stunned however. The ship's autopilot is unavailable as it is also stunned. A Computer Use DC 18 and Repair DC 15 is required to get the ship functioning again in 1 round, but suffers a -2 to all rolls and Defense for one round. The ultralight EMP mine only dazes the ship for 1 round,but not the crew or passengers, as it is not as powerful.

Shredder Mine
The shredder mine works on a similar principle as fragmenting grenades, spreading sharp pieces of metal through its blast area, causing multiple hull ruptures and decompression. Although not as deadly as other mines, the ability of the mine to create hull breaches without seriously damaging the ship allows it to be captured easier as either all the crew dies from decompression and suffocation from the air escaping, or reduced crew to fight boarders with EVA suits. When a ship is damaged by a shredder mine, and isn't destroyed,roll  2d10 to determine the number of crew fatalities and if the ship carries passengers, 2d10 to determine the number of passenger casualties. If the ship has less than 20 crew and passengers, the ship will have a breach of medium size, d20 Future page 84 for rules on decompression for damage and decompression times.
Ultralight shredder mines roll only 1d10 for crew and passenger casualties. For ships with crew and passengers less than 20, tiny sized breach is formed.




Proton Beam Cannon(PL 7)
Proton beam weapons are energy weapons that fire a beam of tightly focused protons. While able to penetrate most energy defense systems, such as shields and fields, they are not as effective against physical objects, such as hull plating. Proton beams completely ignore the effects of particle fields, and against shields deal 15d10 points of damage, and on a critical hit with a threat range of 19-20, instead of bypassing the shields, deal triple damage to the shields, as well as dealing 5d8 points of energy damage to the hull.Against unshielded ships, the proton beam cannon only deals 5d8 points of damage with a critical of 20 x2. Against energy based lifeforms, proton beam weapons deal 15d10 with a critical threat range of 19-20 x3.
Damage: 15d20 19-20x3 against shields and energy lifeforms, 5d8 20x2 against physical objects.
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 3500 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Colossal
Purchase DC: 38
Restriction: Mil (+3)




Tachyon Detection Field (PL 7)
A tachyon detection field is a technique developed as a means of detecting cloaked starship or starbase. The field uses active tachyon beams transmitted in a burst formation to create a tachyon-saturated field surrounding the starship or star base. Any cloaked ship entering this field would be exposed due to the interaction between the cloaking field and the tachyons. In gaming terms, any starship or star base using a cloaking device or stealth equipment within 5,000 ft (10 sq.) of the starship or star base equipped with a tachyon detection field will be revealed and may be attacked as normal.
Purchase DC: 10 +one-quarter the base purchase DC of the starship.
Restriction:Restricted (+2)




Phased Weapon System(PL 8)
A phased weapon system is a weapon system that uses phase-modulated energy to affect its target. Due to the fact that the energy of the weapon is phase-modulated, no matter what type of defensive shields or fields are being used, some of the energy will bypass them to directly affect the starship, space station or object. Any weapon equipped with a phased weapon system, no matter what type of defensive field or shield is being used, 25% of the damage will ignore their defenses and affect the target as normal.
Purchase DC: 20 +the cost of the weapon’s base purchase DC
Restriction: Rare Military (+4)


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 29, 2016)

Reactive Armour (PL 6)
A starship with this modification has had small explosive charges bolted to its outer surfaces on the starship. When the starship is hit by weapons which use does Ballistic type of damage, this explosives detonate in response to disrupt the attack. In gaming terms the reactive armour gives the Starship damage reduction 20 to ballistic damage.
Hardness: 20
Tactical Speed Penalty: None
Weight: One-tenth the weight of the starship (rounded down)
Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Restricted (+2)



MagnoCeramic Lattices Armour (PL7)
MagnoCeramic Lattices is magnetically enhanced ceramic composite material that makes hulls very resistant to kinetic attacks as well as acting as a heat shield for planetary re-entry. All fire damage taken during atmospheric entry by a ship with MagnoCeramic Lattices is halved. The strong magnetic fields that flow through the ceramic plating provides a similar benefit of a magnetic field defensive system, missiles and ballistic weapons fired at a magnoceramic lattices armour suffer a -2 penalty to attack.
Hardness: 20 against energy attacks, 40 against ballistic and other kinetic attacks.
Tactical Speed Penalty: None.
Weight: One-tenth the weight of the starship (rounded down).
Purchase DC: 17 + one half the base purchase DC of the starship.
Restriction: None



Plasma Accelerator
Long, Offence 25, Beam 1d10, 2 weapon spaces
Another remarkable use of mixed technologies on the part of the Centauri Republic, the plasma accelerator is basically a matter accelerator weapon system altered to handle large
gouts of superheated plasma instead of ferrous ammunition. By venting plasma stores into the magnetised chamber of the accelerator and cooling it slightly in order to form a ferrous crust around it, the entire ball of plasma can be magnetically hurled at much longer ranges with greater accuracy, efficiency and rate of fire.


Plasma Accelerator
Plasma accelerators combine the principles of gauss and plasma weapons, creating a long ranged plasma weapon. Although damage isn't improved, the magnetic accelerators that launch the plasma bolt enhances the magnetic containment fields to keep the damage potential over the greater distances.
Plasma Accelerator (PL7-8)
Damage: 14d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 38
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Light Plasma Accelerator
This is the light version of the plasma accelerator. Although weaker in damage, it has the best range of all the plasma accelerators.
Light Plasma Accelerator (PL7-8)
Damage: 10d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 10,000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 35
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Heavy Plasma Accelerator
This is the heavy plasma accelerator, a long range heavy plasma cannon.
Plasma Accelerator (PL7-8)
Damage: 18d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 6000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 41
Restriction: Mil (+3)



Weapon Capacitors
With many starship weapons having a slow rate of fire, especially on civilian ships, and many higher rate versions being restricted or illegal outside of the military, some military manufacturers worked on a way around this. One such way is a set of special capacitors that are placed into the weapon system, and for a limited period of time, can improve the rate of fire of the weapon. An interesting side effect of these capacitors is if the equipped starship is hit with an energy draining weapon, or a possible overload in the weapon systems, the capacitors act as a type of circuit breaker, or surge protector, shorting out and rendering them useless and needing replacement, but the weapons will still work. In the event of a sudden complete power loss, the capacitors hold enough power for two shots.
Require: Energy or non-missile projectile weapon that requires a power source, such as gauss or rail guns.
Benefit: When added to an energy weapon, or a projectile weapon that requires power to operate, such as a gauss or rail gun, the capacitors can be activated, as a free action, to increase the rate of fire one step (from single to semi, or semi to auto, but no effect on weapons already with autofire), for 5 rounds before requiring 5 rounds to recharge. Also, if the weapon would become disabled from such weapons as an EMP or mag pulse missiles or energy dampening weapons, the capacitor shorts out, but saves the weapon, enabling it work, after a Computer Use check DC 15 to cut the capacitors from the weapon system. The capacitors will have to be replaced after this. In the event of a sudden and complete power loss to the equipped weapon, the capacitors, while charged have enough power for two shots.
PDC: 17
Notes: Only one capacitor can be added to a weapon. 
Does not count against the number of weapons a ship can carry, more like a gadget or add-on to existing weapons.
Takes up 50 lbs of cargo space weight per capacitor. Fire-linked and batteries require one capacitor per weapon in the fire-link and battery. 



Harmonic Lasers
With the creation of laser resistant materials for starships, some wanted ways to advance laser technology to bypass these armours as lasers are generally the simplest and most understood, allowing for quick repairs, if necessary. Although x-ray lasers are one method, some shy away from these weapons as they require heavy shielding and have slow firing rates. A unique method was the incorporation of sound waves. As light seems to act as both particles and waves, this created interesting effects, once a method of combining lasers and sonic weapons was achieved. These weapons can be quite devastating when they strike critical areas, but are only slightly more powerful than standard lasers of similar size. They aren't quite as effective in defeating laser resistant armours and shielding, but these defenses are less effective.
Name: Harmonic Laser (PL7)
Weapon Damage: 7d8
Critical: 19-20, x3
Damage Type: half fire (laser) and half sonic
Range Increment: 3500 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 33
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Note: Defense systems that provide resistance to laser (deflection or damage reduction) is only one-quarter effective (round down). For example, if armour provides damage reduction 40 against lasers, against harmonic lasers it only provides damage reduction 10.


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 29, 2016)

Nuclear Missiles (PL6)
Although the standard nuclear missile has a 1 megaton warhead, sometimes you just need a bigger missile. Several sizes of warheads were made available, andwith the larger warheads, comes the increase of high doses of radiation.


 Warhead Size Damage Critical Damage Type Range Incr. Radius Rate of Fire Min Ship Size PDC Restriction Radiation Magazine 2 Megaton 24d8 19-20 Energy - 250 ft Single Garg 46 Mil (+3) Mild 8 4 Megaton 32d8 19-20 Energy - 500 ft Single Garg 48 Mil (+3) Low 6 8 Megaton 32d8 19-20 Energy - 1000 ft Single Garg 50 Mil (+3) Moderate 4 16 Megaton 40d8 19-20 Energy - 2000 ft Single Garg 52 Mil (+3) High 2 32 Megaton 48d8 19-20 Energy - 2500 ft Single Garg 53 Mil (+3) Severe 1

2 and 4 megaton nuclear warheads are used for heavy assaults on light capital ships. The 8 megaton to 32 are used for against heavy capital ships, stations and planetary targets,with larger blast areas for affecting any nearby escorts.  Of course the levels of radiation increases.The use of warheads above 8 megatons is usually highly restricted due to the high levels of radiation, and are illegal against planetary targets as the radiation would take decades to dissipate enough to be safe for any life.




More Shields

Light Shields
These shields are lighter than advanced shields (which combine shield and field technology, but are a bit weaker than both combined) and standard shields, providing less protection. This type of shielding is usually put on civilian craft or inexpensive light combat craft. These shields only add 10 hp per HD of the ship  equal to one-fourth the starship's overall Hit Dice (rounded down, minimum of 1).
PDC: Shield type -2.
Restriction: None
Note: Can be combined with Advanced Shield versions.

Heavy Shields
These shields are stronger than standard shields, providing greater protection. These shields provide 30 hp per HD of the ship equal to one-fourth the starship's overall Hit Dice (rounded down, minimum 1).
PDC: Shield type +2
Restriction: Res +2
Note: Can be combined with Advanced Shield versions.

Superheavy Shields
These are the strongest shields available to militaries, usually used on capital ships and important stations. These shields provide 40 hp per HD of the ship equal to one-fourth the starship's overall Hit Dice (rounded down, minimum 1).
PDC: Shield type +4
Restriction: Mil +4
Note: Can be combined with Advanced shield versions.




Torpedo

Torpedoes are heavy missiles designed for anti-capital ship purposes, dealing incredible damage, but are slow and not maneuverable, making them easier targets for anti-missile systems. Torpedoes, especially earlier ones, require some time and the launching ship to keep steady to lock on target, making the firing ship vulnerable to attacks. Some torpedoes are equipped with shield penetrating technologies, or even defensive equipment for preventing their premature detonation. Torpedoes are large, requiring heavy fighters or dedicated bombers with special racks, rails or launchers, with limited payloads. Torpedoes can be considered mobile mines, dealing damage on a similar level, and at higher levels of technology, can be equipped with some of the same defensive systems.

Torpedo Mk1
The first series of torpedoes were large, slow, took a long time to acquire a target lock, but had decent armour penetration and high damage. These torpedoes took between 5 and 10 seconds to lock on target, and once launched, weren't very quick, allowing anti-missile systems a chance to destroy them, or for enemy fighters to intercept and destroy them. This required the launching ship to fire the torpedoes at point blank range, putting the ship in range of many ship anti-fighter weapons.

Torpedo Mk1 (PL6)
Damage: 2d100
Critical: 20 x3
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: 2 rounds
MinimumShip Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 41 for 4 torpedoes.
Restriction: Mil (+4)
Note: Point defense systems gain a +20% chance to hit torpedo. Requires two rounds to fire, one round to aim, requiring the firing ship to keep steady, either sitting still, or flying straight at the target, making no pilot checks except when hit by weapons fire (Pilot check DC 20) to remain steady, making an attack roll in the first round. The next round the pilot makes another attack roll with a +2 bonus to confirm target lock to launch the torpedo. If the first attack roll fails, the lock isn't established, or if the firing ship is attacked and the pilot fails the Pilot check, the lock is lost and must start again with another full round aiming then firing on the second around.
Enemy fighters can attack launched torpedoes, Def 11, 20 HP, hardness 10. On ships of Gargantuan size and colossal of ultralight class have racks or launchers with a payload of 1 or 2 max, light have payload of 3 to 4, mediumweight and above hold 4 to 6 due to the size of the torpedoes. Torpedo launchers/rails/racks have a PDC of 22 instead of normal 20.

Torpedo Mk2
The Mk2 torpedo has improved targeting system, although still slow compared to missiles, still faster than the older Mk1s. Also boasting improved armour for surviving attacks from enemy fighters. 

Torpedo Mk2 (PL6)
Damage: 2d100
Critical: 20 x3
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: 1 full round
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 42 for 4 torpedoes.
Restriction: Mil (+4)
Note: Point defense systems gain a +10% chance to hit torpedo. Requires two rounds to fire, one round to aim, requiring the firing ship to keep steady, either sitting still, or flying straight at the target, making no pilot checks except when hit by weapons fire (Pilot check DC 17) to remain steady, making an attack roll in the first round. The next round the pilot makes another attack roll with a +2 bonus to confirm target lock to launch the torpedo. If the first attack roll fails, the lock isn't established, or if the firing ship is attacked and the pilot fails the Pilot check, the lock is lost and must start again with another full round aiming then firing on the second around.
Enemy fighters can attack launched torpedoes, Def 11, 25 HP, hardness 11. On ships of Gargantuan size and colossal of ultralight class have racks or launchers with a payload of 1 or 2 max, light have payload of 3 to 4, mediumweight and above hold 4 to 6 due to the size of the torpedoes. Torpedo launchers/rails/racks have a PDC of 22 instead of normal 20.


Torpedo Mk4 (PL6)
The Mk4 torpedo is a heavy torpedo, with a larger warhead, and physically larger than the Mk2. The mk3 was abandoned as it performed poorly due to design flaws. The Mk4, although larger, flight-wise performs like the Mk2 due to larger engines afforded by the larger frame.

Torpedo Mk4 (late PL6)
Damage: 4d100
Critical: 20 x3
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: 1 full round
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 45 for 4 torpedoes.
Restriction: Mil (+4)
Note: Point defense systems gain a +10% chance to hit torpedo. Requires two rounds to fire, one round to aim, requiring the firing ship to keep steady, either sitting still, or flying straight at the target, making no pilot checks except when hit by weapons fire (Pilot check DC 17) to remain steady, making an attack roll in the first round. The next round the pilot makes another attack roll with a +2 bonus to confirm target lock to launch the torpedo. If the first attack roll fails, the lock isn't established, or if the firing ship is attacked and the pilot fails the Pilot check, the lock is lost and must start again with another full round aiming then firing on the second round.
Enemy fighters can attack launched torpedoes, Def 11, 30 HP, hardness 13. On ships of Gargantuan size and colossal of ultralight class have racks or launchers with a payload of 1, light have payload of 3, mediumweight and above hold 4 due to the size of the torpedoes. Torpedo launchers/rails/racks have a PDC of 23 instead of normal 20.


Valiant Light Torpedo (PL7)
The valiant is a light torpedo, sacrificing damage potential for improved avionics, targeting and engines. 

Valliant Light Torpedo (PL7)
Damage: 2d100
Critical: 20 x3
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: 1 full round
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 42 for 4 torpedoes.
Restriction: Mil (+4)
Note: Requires one full round to fire, requiring the firing ship to keep steady, either sitting still, or flying straight at the target, making no pilot checks except when hit by weapons fire (Pilot check DC 17) to remain steady, releasing the torpedo at the end of the round. If the attack roll fails, the lock isn't established, or if the firing ship is attacked and the pilot fails the Pilot check, the lock is lost and must start again.
Enemy fighters can attack launched torpedoes, Def 12, 20 HP, hardness 10. On ships of Gargantuan size and colossal of ultralight class have racks or launchers with a payload of 2 max, light have payload of 4 to 5, mediumweight and above hold 5 to 7 due to the size of the torpedoes. Torpedo launchers/rails/racks have a PDC of 22 instead of normal 20.


Lance Torpedo (PL7)
The Lance is the main anti-ship torpedo in use, replacing the older Mk4. Physically only slightly smaller than the older Mk4, it carries a larger warhead, light armour plating and better targeting systems.
Damage: 6d100
Critical: 20 x3
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: 1 full round
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 44 for 4 torpedoes.
Restriction: Mil (+4)
Note: Requires one full round to fire, requiring the firing ship to keep steady, either sitting still, or flying straight at the target, making no pilot checks except when hit by weapons fire (Pilot check DC 17) to remain steady, releasing the torpedo at the end of the round. If the attack roll fails, the lock isn't established, or if the firing ship is attacked and the pilot fails the Pilot check, the lock is lost and must start again.
Enemy fighters can attack launched torpedoes, Def 13, 35 HP, hardness 12. On ships of Gargantuan size and colossal of ultralight class have racks or launchers with a payload of 2 max, light have payload of 4 to 5, mediumweight and above hold 5 to 7 due to the size of the torpedoes. Torpedo launchers/rails/racks have a PDC of 22 instead of normal 20.


Firestorm Heavy Torpedo
The heaviest torpedo produced to date, the firestorm is a heavy anti-capital ship and generally too large for fighters, making only the largest bombers the smallest craft capable of mounting usually only one. Firestorms are usually mounted on destroyer or heavier ships to take full advantage of more advanced sensors and the larger frames allows for greater stability. 
Damage: 8d100
Critical: 20 x4
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: 1 full round
Minimum Ship Size: Colossal
Purchase DC: 46 for 4 torpedoes.
Restriction: Mil (+4)
Note: Requires one full round to fire, requiring the firing ship to keep steady, either sitting still, or flying straight at the target, making no pilot checks except when hit by weapons fire (Pilot check DC 17) to remain steady, releasing the torpedo at the end of the round. If the attack roll fails, the lock isn't established, or if the firing ship is attacked and the pilot fails the Pilot check, the lock is lost and must start again.
Enemy fighters can attack launched torpedoes, Def 13, 40 HP, hardness 20. On ships of colossal size of ultralight class have racks or launchers with a payload of 1 max, light have payload of 2 to 3, mediumweight and above hold 4 to 6 due to the size of the torpedoes. Torpedo launchers/rails/racks have a PDC of 23 instead of normal 20.




MIRV Warheads (PL5+)
MIRV, or Multiple Individual Re-Entry Vehicles, are multi warhead missiles, originally used in ballistic missiles and intercontinental ballistic missiles, allowing for multiple targets to be struck, however with a lower payload than a single large warhead missile. This technology has been updated for use with modern warhead types, and also as means of bypassing anti-missile defenses.
Any missile type of weapon can be modified into a MIRV. First pick the number of warheads, 4, 6 or 8. The damage of the original missile is divided evenly amongst all the warheads. If the original missile had an odd number of die, reduce by one.
MIRV missiles can be used in one of two ways: The first is all warheads strike the same target. If the target has a point defense system, it must roll against each warhead.
The second way is to attack multiple targets, which all must be within 5000 feet of each other. Roll attack roll at -2 for 4 warheads; -4 for 6 warheads, and -6 for 8 warheads. Multiple warheads can attack the same target, or all can strike different targets. In both cases, the damage is divided amongst each missile that strikes a target.
Restriction: Missile/Torpedo weapons, Military (+4)
PDC: +3 per warhead


----------



## kronos182 (Feb 29, 2016)

Interlaced Armour
Interlaced armour is a modification to how armour is built onto the ship, can only be taken upon ship construction, or requires a complete overhaul. This armour modification builds the armour more tightly, in interlocking layers and panels, especially around critical systems, turrets and any other exposed areas, making them far more difficult to damage. The ship's destruction threshold (see d20 Future pg 113) is increased by 50%, the ship is considered to have the Light Fortification defensive system, without it taking up a defensive system slot. Also if using the optional critical hit results, rolls that result in destroyed system are instead damaged, severe critical hits are normal critical hits instead, which are also subject to the Light Fortification chance of cancelling the critical hit. However, this does make the ship far more difficult to repair, increasing repair times by double, and increase PDC for repairs by +5.
Weight: Increases ship weight by 10%
PDC: Increases armour PDC by +3.
Res: Restricted (+2)
Increases time to install armour by 50%.



Stormfire Gun
Rapid fire projectile weapon, lower damage, but has burst fire feature. The projectiles have the odd habit of glistening, especially when ship is equipped with various stealth systems that use energy to hide the ship, such as through cloaking devices or active stealth systems, making the ship more visible.
Name (PL6)
Damage: 4d12, ignores 5 points of hardness.
Critical: 19-20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 30
Restriction: Military (+3)
Note: The ammunition has the ability to disrupt stealth systems. For every 20 points of damage dealt (not counting damage ignored by hardness or damage reduction), penalties to scan or target a target with stealth systems is negated by 1, or 1% for those that grant a miss chance. For example a ship equipped with a Stealth Screen normally provides a -10 to ships scanning for the ship, suffers 60 points of damage from Stormfire, the scanning ship will only suffer -7 to scan checks, and the equipped ship only has a 17% miss chance for attacks against it instead of 20%.
Ammunition: Due to the specialized ammunition the Stormfire uses, it usually only cares 4 belts of 50 rds (200 rounds), although larger ships can carry more. 50 rd belt has a PDC 22.



Piranha Missile (PL6)
The Piranha missile was developed as an anti-starfighter missile, fitted with better sensors, maneuvering thrusters and larger fuel capacity. Once fired, even if it misses its intended target initially, the Piranha will continue to hunt its target until it strikes, or runs out of fuel.

Piranha Missile (PL6)
Damage: 4d12
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 27
Restriction: Military (+3)
Note: Targeting systems on the missile grant it a +2 to strike ships or objects of ultralight category. After firing, if initial attack roll roll fails to strike the target, the onboard sensors and targeting system will allow the missile to make its own attacks at +5 (+7 for ships of ultra light category) for 5 rounds after firing until it strikes its target. After 5 rounds the missile runs out of fuel.



Starship Systems

There are parts that all starships are equipped with, sensors, communications systems, engineering, medbays, etc., which are all included in the basic design of the ship. But some ships have expanded version or completely new ones. Hospital or medical ships have greatly expanded medbay, rooms for housing the sick after treatment or even before while the ship is moving to a station with greater medical facilities, and has large shuttle bays for transports to bring wounded to and from the ship. Scout or exploration ships have expanded sensors and storage for fuel and food.

These systems will expand upon the base systems the ship already has, and take up cargo space or weapon slots or other equipment slots of a starship.

Basic Medical Bay
Most ships that have a crew larger that 3 will have some kind of medical bay, or systems. In small ships, this may just include a basic medical sensor, basic tools and medicines that equal to Advanced First Aid and Surgical kits with at least enough supplies for 5 to 10 uses. Larger ships will have enough beds and supplies to treat about 10% of the crew at any given time without taxing the supplies and needing to be resupplied during normal resupply times. 

Medical Bay, Expanded
The expanded medical bay is larger, and more advanced than the basic medbay on most ships, including more diagnostic equipment, automatic diagnostic systems and automatic monitoring systems and possibly automatic drug dispensing systems. This medical bay can easily treat 20% of the crew at any given time without taxing the supplies before scheduled resupply times. The medical database will also contain basic surgery instructions, information about common bacteria, diseases, poisons, toxins and venoms and treatments as well as supplies for treating them. Grants +1 to Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences (in relation to medicine, biology, genetics) and Treat Injury. Requires 1 doctor per 10 crew and 1 nurse per 8 crew of starship.
Uses up 1 ton of cargo space per type of starship (ultralight, light, etc), PDC 25.

Enhanced Medical Bay
The enhanced medical bay can be added to any medical bay except the basic. This version has improved scanners, drug dispensers, systems for creating new medicines or anti-toxins from scratch. Grants +2 to Knowledge: earth and Life Sciences and Treat Injury. Anyone with at least 3 ranks in Treat Injury can benefit from the Surgery feat at -2 to Treat Injury checks. Anyone in the medbay taking complete bed rest (resting for 24 hours), the patient only needs to rest for 18 hours to gain the full benefits of complete bed rest. There will also be an isolation lab that will have two beds with separate oxygen supply, small autopsy area and 1d4 cold storage bays for dead bodies.
Uses up 1 ton of cargo space per type of starship (ultralight, light, etc), PDC +3.

Large Medical Bay
This medical bay is larger than most on the type of ship it is installed in. Enough room and supplies to treat 30% of the crew at any given time without taxing the supplies, plus in emergencies, can treat up to 60% of the crew at once, although some crew, until having at least having their most serious injuries treated, may have to sit or stand if they are able before getting more longer term care. This type of medical bay will also have 2 isolation rooms with 2 beds each, with their own oxygen supplies, a moderate sized autopsy area and 1d4+2 cold storage bays for storing dead bodies and 1d3 suspended animation pods (if that technology exists in your game).
Requires 1 doctor per 10 crew, 1 nurse per 5 crew.
Uses up 3 tons of cargo space per type of starship, PDC 33.

Small Field Hospital Medical Bay
This is a large medical bay with large stores of drugs, anti-toxins and other medical chemicals, triage area, 4 isolation areas with 2 beds each and independent oxygen, a large cold storage area that can easily store numerous dead bodies (10% of the crew), 1d6+2 suspended animation pods (if the technology exists), 5 dedicated operating rooms, large autopsy area. Can easily treat 75% of the crew at any given time, but can treat up to 150% of the crew a day for 3 days before needing to resupply. Anyone performing Treat Injury checks gains +1 due to the equipment and supplies. Requires a minimum of 1 doctor per 10 crew and 1 nurse per 5 crew, and usually 1d4 specialists (medical chemists, geneticists, specialists in certain types of surgeries or medical areas) per 40 crew.
Uses up 50 tons of cargo space per type of starship, PDC 38, minimum ship size light.

Field Hospital Medical Bay
This medical bay is a field hospital, used for emergency response or as mobile hospitals during war time. Contains multiple triage areas, 8 isolation areas with 3 beds each with independent oxygen and variable atmosphere, large cold storage (up to 1d100+30 bodies), multiple operating rooms, rooms that can hold up to 6 patients recovering from surgery, can treat 50 people per type of ship per hour, able to hold 200 patients per type of ship. Enough medical supplies to provide medical care for maximum number of patients per day (50 x 24 x type of ship) for 5 days before needing to resupply.
Requires 20+1d4 per type of starship doctors, 40+2d6 per type of starship nurses, 1d6+1 per type of starship specialists. Minimum ship size Mediumweight, uses up 8000 tons of cargo space + 1000 tons per type larger than Mediumweight, ship loses 1 weapon system, PDC 42.

Astrometrics
This system is a dedicated set of extra sensors, computer systems tied into the navigation and main sensors, designed for studying space, nebulas, asteroids and other stellar phenomenon. These systems also aid in better navigation and mapping stellar routes. Provides +6 to Computer Use checks to study stellar phenomenon, nebulas, asteroids, etc. Provides +4 to all Navigation based checks, and +2 to Pilot checks to avoid stellar hazards, +6 to Knowledge: Physical Sciences, ship sensor range is doubled. Requires 1 crew per starship type, 50 tons per ship type, removes 1 weapon system, may add an additional sensor system, PDC 34.

Science Lab Basic
This is a lab designed for research, minor surveying, and studying whatever the crew happens to come across. It is also tied to the ship sensors for studying stellar phenomenon, and can be tied to an astrometics system for stellar studies. The basic lab includes basic lab tools and sensors for performing research, studying samples of various types of materials from liquids, gases and solids. Includes many sample containers and shelving for holding samples, microscopes, small x-rays, chemical analyzing equipment, carbon dating systems, an isolation chamber for samples, heavy radiation shielding for any radioactive samples, fire suppression, ventilation systems for containing any poisonous or toxic fumes that might escape. Provides all the basic equipment of any science lab. Requires a crew of 1 per ship type. Takes up 25 tons of cargo, PDC 30.

Standard Science Lab
This is a full lab for research, minor reverse engineering, studying and some surveying, cataloguing new specimens. Comes with all kinds of sensors, tools and equipment to conduct research and study specimens. Has everything in the basic science lab, but includes far more sample storage, 2 large isolation areas (each 15 ft by 15 ft) with independent environmental controls and oxygen supplies and two robotic arms for manipulating objects inside and special sterile pass through box in the wall and airock, 8 small isolation pods that are 4 ft by 4 ft that users can access the material with robotic arms or built in gloves. The isolation pods are all radiation shielded. The computers and equipment grants +2 to Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences, Physical Sciences, Technology, Xeno-technology, Research. Comes with a small chemistry lab to allow creating or distilling chemicals, toxins, etc, granting +2 to Craft: Pharmaceutical and Chemical. The small workshop allows the study and assembly of small equipment (nothing larger than the size of a medium sized bookshelf), or for reverse engineering.
Requires a crew of 2 per ship type, takes up 50 tons of cargo +10 per ship type over ultralight, PDC 35.

Advanced Science Lab
This lab has extensive and advanced equipment for research, cataloguing specimens, reverse engineering and crafting equipment. Grants +5 to Computer Use checks, Research, Craft Chemical and Pharmaceutical, Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences, Physical Sciences, Technology and Xeno-technology, and +3 to Craft Mechanical and Electrical. The advanced lab has special ventilation systems and heavy radiation shielding granting anyone inside +4 to Fort saves against radiation from the event a sample not in an isolation chamber begins to emit radiation or if the ship itself is bombarded by heavy radiation. An incinerator (4 ft by 4 ft by 4 ft) for destroying harmful samples. 4 isolation areas and 16 isolation pods. The lab can be completely sealed from the rest of the ship with its own oxygen supply for 3 days.
Requires a crew of 2 per ship type, takes up 70 tons of cargo per ship type, remove 1 weapon system, may add an additional sensor, PDC 40.

Workshop Basic
This is a basic workshop, allowing for repairing equipment and crafting small replacement parts for ships. Small inert ammunition can be crafted (bullets or railgun rounds but no specialty rounds that require chemicals, explosives or moving parts). Provides the tools for crafting electrical, mechanical and small structural items from simple hand weapons, electrical equipment, pieces for armour suits, small ship parts, small structural items, or repairing such items. Nothing larger than 6 ft by 4 ft by 4 ft in size. Has all the equipment to make Craft: Electrical, Mechanical, Structural and Repair checks without penalties. Has enough supplies on hand to create, or repair up to 400 lbs of gear, or 40 hp of items within the shop itself. More supplies can be carried in cargo bays.
Requires a crew of 2 per ship type, uses up 20 tons of cargo, PDC 34.

Standard Workshop
This is a standard workshop, able to make most items and repair them. There is enough space to repair, or even craft, with enough time and skill, an item of large size, such as bikes or small personal speeders, suits of armour and ship components up to that size. Grants +2 to Craft: Electrical, Mechanical, Structural and Repair checks. The shop carries enough supplies to create up to 1 ton of items, or 100 hp, but usually has direct access to cargo bay for ease of access to more supplies and move items for repair or built to and from the shop to the cargo bays or hanger.
Requires a crew of 4 per ship type, uses up 70 tons of cargo, minimum ship size gargantuan, PDC 38.

Expanded Workshop
This workshop is large, able to work on multiple large items or pool resources to work on an object up to gargantuan size, or 4 large objects at once. Has direct access to cargo bay or hanger. These shops can work on more complex items, and with skilled crew, can assemble small fighter craft, with the correct components on hand. Grants +4 to Craft: Electrical, Mechanical, Structural and Repair checks, carries enough supplies for up to 5 tons of items, or 200 hp.
Requires a crew of 8 per ship type, uses up 150 tons of cargo, minimum ship type Light, PDC 43.


Heavy Workshop
This workshop can work on items up to huge size, or smaller. Exactly the same as the Expanded Workshop, just larger and can support the heavier weight of larger ships or equipment being created and the equipment to move them between the workshop and cargo bay or hanger. Same bonuses, but objects of large size or smaller have craft and repair times reduced by 25%. Holds enough supplies in the workshop for 15 tons of items or 300 hp to be created or repaired, additional supplies must be held in cargo bays.
Requires a crew of 12 per ship type, uses up 300 tons of cargo, minimum ship type Mediumweight, PDC 49.

Advanced Workshop
This workshop has more advanced equipment, and is added to any workshop except the basic workshop. Comes equipped with Electricomp and Mechanicomp sensors (+4 to Repair checks), grants +4 to Craft: Electrical, Mechanical and Structural checks. Repair times are reduced by 25%, but not crafting time.
Uses up an additional 5 tons of cargo per ship type, increase PDC +4.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 8, 2016)

Mind if I borrow the Sentinel Spheres, man? Will just change the fluff a bit.


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 8, 2016)

marcoasalazarm said:


> Mind if I borrow the Sentinel Spheres, man? Will just change the fluff a bit.




Oh yes, go right ahead. I was going to post those in the Coreline thread, but forgot. Just give credit and all is good.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 8, 2016)

OK, cool. Will be posting on DevArt, too.


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 8, 2016)

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK, cool. Will be posting on DevArt, too.




did you change your devart name? I can't find you in my friends list now..


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 8, 2016)

No, it's still marcoasalazarm.

Aaaannndddd posted.


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 8, 2016)

marcoasalazarm said:


> No, it's still marcoasalazarm.
> 
> Aaaannndddd posted.




Ok.. now it's showing.. couldn't find you for like an hour.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 8, 2016)

Well, that sounds weird.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 9, 2016)

Probably some issue with the page?


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 10, 2016)

marcoasalazarm said:


> Probably some issue with the page?




Quite possibly. It's working now, just was weird.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah, DevArt has its very weird moments.


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 10, 2016)

Vampire Hunter mk1 PL5
The Vampire Hunter mk1 is the first in mech designs to aid in the fight against the vampire hordes. Although many critics wouldn't consider it a true mech as it has treads instead of legs as a 'traditional' mech would have, the added speed and stability and ability to run over opponents does quiet some critics. 
The VH1 is basically a tank with a humanoid torso mounted on top, armed with a silver plated weapon and a heavy machinegun for infantry support. The shoulders do support a modular mount system to allow the addition of other weapons or ammo for the M-9 Barrage chaingun.
The VH1 is considered old by today's standards and is available for sale to those who can afford it, so many law enforcement and amateur vampire hunters and some mercenary groups are buying them up. Many mercenary groups change the weapon loads to suit their needs.

Size: Large Mech
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Alumisteel
Hardness: 10
Armour: Duralloy
Bonus to Defense: +8
Armour Penalty: -8
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: 0
Speed: 30 ft Base
Purchase DC: 38

Helmet: Class II Sensor System
Torso: Cockpit
Back: Cockpit
Shoulders: Modular Mount
Left Arm: PS-15 Panther Claws
Right Arm: M-9 Barrage Chaingun
Treads: 
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Comm System
Bonuses: +2 Navigate and Spot, +4 against being tripped and bull rushed
Weapons: M-9 Barrage Chaingun 5d6 ball, 20, 60 ft, S/A, Linked (4 belts of 50 rds), Huge, 100 lbs
PS-15 Panther Claws 2d6 slash, 19-20, medium
Slam 1d8 bludgeon

Rules for the tank treads can be found on page 71 of D20 Future Tech book.



Vampire Hunter mk2
The Vampire Hunter mk2 is the latest advancement in mech technology available to the Knights and well off security and law enforcement firms. Greatly enhanced over the mk1 which was basically just an armoured shell with a heavy gun attached to one arm and a large blade on the other, the VH2 comes standard with a heavy machinegun, silver plated melee weapons, stake launcher and it's slam attacks are enhanced with holy symbols mounted to the striking surfaces like brass knuckles for making strikes bringing down the 'fist of holy righteousness'. Also comes with several spot lights with cross shaped shutters to provide light during light operations and to help ward off vampires.
The Vampire Hunter mk2 is used mostly as a support unit, providing heavy firepower for squads of Knights, but in large numbers, which is rare but has happened a few times, these mechs are something to be feared by vampire forces as they mow through both supernatural and human thrall foes like a farmer with a scythe through wheat. One of the favourite features of the VH2 is the shoulder mount is modular allowing Knights to customize their weapon loads somewhat depending on mission profile. So they can add a load of missiles for heavy hitting, a water cannon for more damage against large amounts of vampire hordes, or to also act as an emergency fire fighting unit, flame thrower for burning large amounts of targets, or just extra ammo for the stake launcher or the M-9. 

Size: Large Heavy Assault Mech
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Duralloy
Bonus to Defense: +8
Armour Penalty: -8
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: 0
Speed: 20 ft Base
Purchase DC: 45

Helmet: Class III Sensor System
Torso: Cockpit
Back: Cockpit
Shoulders: Modular Mount
Left Arm: D21 Stake Launcher
Left Hand: PS-15 Panther Claws, silver plated
Right Arm: M-9 Barrage Chaingun
Right Hand: LK8 Armor-Piercing Pike, silver plated
Boots:
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Comm System
Bonuses: +2 Navigate and Spot, darkvision 90 ft
Weapons: M-9 Barrage Chaingun 5d6 ball, 20, 60 ft, S/A, Linked (4 belts of 50 rds), Huge, 100 lbs
D21 Stake Launcher 3d8 piercing, 19-20, 80 ft, S/A, Linked (4 belts of 50 rds), Huge, 55 lbs
PS-15 Panther Claws, silver 2d6 slash, 19-20, medium
LK8 Armor-Piercing Pike, silver 2d10 piercing, 20 x3, 15 ft reach, huge
Slam 1d8 bludgeon with holy symbol bonus damage and damages vampires, considered to have Holy magical ability on regular slam only.

Modular Mount
The modular mount is designed to take a number of options available to the Vampire Hunter mk2. Most commonly available are A3X Dragon Flame-Thrower, M-53 Firestar rocket launcher, M-55 Crud rocket launcher, M-87 Talon Missile or a water cannon (use stats from d20 Urban Arcana), or extra ammo for either the M-9 or the D21. 



Defender

The Defender is an armoured mech used mostly for defending fortified or non fortified positions for groups that can't afford larger mechs, or where large mechs are not suitable such as tunnels or inside buildings.

Size: Large (-1) 
Bonus Hit Points: 100 
Superstructure: Vanadium (Reinforced)
Hardness: 25 
Armour: Duralloy (Reinforced)
Bonus to Defense: +10 
Armour Penalty: -10 
Reach: 10 ft 
Strength Bonus: +8 
Dexterity Penalty: 0 
Speed: 20 ft Base 
Purchase: 45

Helmet: Cockpit 
Torso: Cockpit
Back: T-95 Ammo Belt (300 rds) 
Shoulders: T-95 Ammo Belt (300 rds) 
Left Arm: T-95 Cavalcade Chaingun (200 rds) 
Right Arm: T-95 Cavalcade Chaingun (200 rds) 
Boots: Class III Sensor System 
Reinforced Armour

Standard Package Features: Camouflage paint (+5 hide in proper environment), comm system
Bonuses: +2 Navigate and Spot, +1 hide (when in proper environment paint scheme is for)
Weapons: 2 T-95 Cavalcade Chainguns 7d6 ballistic, 20, 60 ft incr, s/a, linked (500 rds ea), 80 lbs ea
Slam 1d8 bludgeon.
Reinforced Armour

Note: The Defender can have both the back and shoulder slots fitted with external equipment pods which will increase the ammunition from 300 rds each to 600 rds each, giving the Defender a total of 1600 rds. Or they can be fitted with other weapons and equipment.

New Mecha Equipment

External Equipment Pod
Designed to carry additional system, an external equipment pod bolts onto a mecha's shoulders or back and enables the mecha to carry more weapons, defensive systems or equipment than the design normally allows. A single mecha can carry up to two external equipment pods.

Each external equipment pod may hold up to 2 equipment slots worth of equipment - this does not go against the mecha's normal equipment slot limit. The exact type of equipment the pods can carry are limited to non-sensor, non-character items. 
Equipment Slots: 1, must be shoulders or back/toros
Activation: None
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 5 + one quarter the mecha's base purchase DC.
Restriction: None

Reinforced Armour
The mecha's superstructure is reinforced and thickened to better withstand damage. Designed to work in concert with the mecha's superstructure and armour covering, tying the two closer together and enhancing the capabilities of both elements of the mecha's design

A mecha outfitted with reinforced armour gains a +5 bonus to hardness, and increases the armour's equipment bonus to defense by +2. Due to the increased bulk of the mecha, the armour penalty is increased by 2. 

Reinforced armour doesn't work if the mecha doesn't have standard armour equipped. 

Equipment Bonus: See text
Armour Penalty: See text
Speed Penalty: None
Purchase DC: 5 + one half the mecha's base purchase DC



Sentry Mk1

The Sentry Mk1 was built as a quick, light scout or interceptor, or patrol unit. Light, fast, cheap and easy to learn how to control, the Sentry can be fielded in large numbers for armies that need large numbers of mecha on a tight budget. A really stripped down mech, with room for customization.

Large Scout Walker Mecha (refer to Future Tech, pg 66)
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 80
Superstructure: Alumisteel
Hardness: 10
Armour: Alumisteel
Bonus to Defense: +2 (open cockpit)
Armour Penalty: -6
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: 0
Speed: 35 ft Base
Purchase DC: 39

Helmet: Class III Sensor System
Torso: Open Cockpit Mk1
Torso: Corona Microwave Beam
Back: SatCom Array
Back: 
Shoulders: 
Left Leg: 
Right Leg: 
Boots: 
Comm System


Standard Package Features: Comm system
Bonuses: +2 Navigate and Spot
Weapons: 1 Corona Microwave Beam 5d6 fire, 20, 15 ft incr, single, -, 15 lbs
Slam 1d8 bludgeon.


New Mecha Equipment

Open Cockpit
The open cockpit is like a normal cockpit, only it's open, leaving the pilot exposed somewhat. The open cockpit reduces the mecha's armour bonus to defense dependent on which model of open cockpit, due to how open it is. On large sized mecha the Open cockpit must be in one of the following slots: helmet, torso, and back. Mk1 armour bonus is only 1/4, Mk2 armour bonus is only 1/2, Mk3 armour bonus is 3/4 of its normal bonus, round up.
Equipment Slots: 1 for Mk1 and Mk2, 2 for Mk3
Activation: None
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC: -5 for Mk1, -3 for Mk2, -1 for Mk3
Restriction: None  



Sentry Mk2

The Sentry Mk2 is a much upgraded version of the Mk1. Boosting more weapons, better armour, but still suffers from the open cockpit. The Mk2 is more useful for attack than the Mk1 was, and is still fairly cheap.

Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Duralloy
Bonus to Defense: +2 (open cockpit)
Armour Penalty: -8
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: 0
Speed: 20 ft Base
Purchase DC: 40

Helmet: Class III Sensor System
Torso: Open Cockpit Mk1
Back: SatCom Array
Shoulders: 1 4-missile pack (4 missiles)
Left Arm: M-87 Talon Missile Launcher (4 missiles)
Right Arm: M-21 Comet Autolaser
Boots:
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Comm system
Bonuses: +2 Navigate and Spot
Weapons: M-87 Talon Missile Launcher 15d6 ball/fire, 20, - ft incr, single, 4 int +4 extra missiles, 20 lbs
M-21 Comet Autolaser 8d6 fire, 20, 75 ft incr, S/A, -, 40 lbs
Slam 1d8 bludgeon.


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 10, 2016)

Saturn: The Grunt

The Grunt was created by Saturn (yes, the car company) after it separated from General Motors and expanded into mecha and other military hardware. The Grunt was designed to be as completely modular as possible, making repairs fast and cheap, and to allow for incredible flexibility in weapons and other hardware between missions. A trained crew with proper equipment can completely strip down and change equipment in about thirty minutes.
Saturn offers a number of packages for use with the Grunt (these are available only for the Grunt, so far, as they make use of its modular systems) which can be factory installed or stored for later use. It is possible to buy mixed packages, but this usually costs more than the standard packages. Remember, these packages can be swapped easily and quickly so if you own more than one package, make sure you have the storage space for them. Each package comes in a storage container that takes up about roughly the space of half to three quarters the volume of the Grunt itself, depending on the package of course.

The Grunt comes standard with a Warpath Recoilless Rifle and a small laser built into the left arm for anti-personal protection, and an alarm system!

Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 13
Armour: Resilium Armour
Bonus to Defense: +6
Armour Penalty: -5
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: 0
Speed: 30 ft Base
Purchase DC: 40


Helmet: Class II Sensor System
Helmet: Cockpit
Torso: Cockpit
Back: 
Shoulders: Warpath Ammo
Left Arm: Laser (arm slot is still available, the laser is built into the wrist and is small enough to not interfere with added equipment)
Right Arm: Warpath Recoilless Rifle (hand held, slot is still open)
Boots:
Comm System

Modular Construction: Due to the modular construction of the Grunt, its hardness is reduced by 2, but repair checks are reduced by 5, and take 25% less time. 
Added 1 extra equipment slot to Helmet
Standard Package Features: Comm system, Alarm system, Class II Sensor system
Bonuses: +2 Navigate and Spot
Weapons: 1 Warpath Recoilless Rifle 10d6 ballistic, 20, 40 ft incr, S/A, 20 box, 50 lbs (40 rounds total)
1 Laser 3d8 Fire, 20, 80 ft, S/A, unlimited, 6 lbs
Slam 1d8 bludgeon.

(I know the Warpath has range that is shorter than the laser, which is actually just a laser rifle built into the arm of the mecha. House rule mecha weapon range is automatically double what it says in the book for simple rule.)

Equipment Packages

Anti Infantry
The anti infantry package is for those times when you just need to get rid of all those pesky foot soldiers running around in your way. Although if heavy resistance, or armoured resistance might be expected, it is suggested to change the grenade launcher with something heavier, or have anti-material units assigned with the Anti Infantry armed Grunt.
The following changes are made to the Grunt with this weapons package
1) Replace Warpath with Linked Twin Thunder machine gun pod, 
2) Add A3X Dragon Flame Thrower to left arm, but the laser remains,
3) Replace Warpath Ammo storage on back with Grenade Launcher system
4) Add Smoke Grenade Launcher pod to boots
5 optional) Ammo Drum can be added to the back for the Linked Twin Thunder machine gun pod, or for the Grenade Launcher

Discriminator
People say you discriminate others? With the Discriminator package, you don't discriminate against any one group, you discriminate EVERYONE! Friends, family and the enemy alike!
The following changes are made to the Grunt with the Discriminator package:
1) Replace Warpath with T-95 Cavalcade Chaingun, hand held, slot is open,
2) Add Discriminator Plasma Cannon to left arm and shoulders,
3) Add T-95 ammo drum to back,
4) Add Discriminator Chrysanthemum Laser array to boots,
5) Change armour from Duraplastic to Duralloy, speed reduced to 20 ft.


New Equipment: 

Alarm System
This simple mecha device consists of pressure sensitive sensors, several concealed loud speakers, and an electronic lock that seals the mecha's hatches and maintenance ports. Within 30 seconds of being touched (or ten seconds if any of the hatches or ports are interfered with) the system emits a shrill alarm that persists until the system is switched off (a hand held remote, small enough to fit in a pocket). A successful Disable Device check (DC 30) is required to deactivate the system - before or after it has been set off. 
The mecha's pilot must activate and deactivate the system using an attack option.
Equipment Slots: 0
Activation: Attack action, see text
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: Persistent, see text
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC: 13
Restriction: None

Linked Twin Thunder Machine Gun Pod
This device is essentially two Twin Thunder machine guns linked together in a weapon pod that is attached to the arm of the mecha, dealing 3d10 damage. The pod carries 200 rounds for each weapon. If an ammo drum is attached to the mecha, the ammo drum holds another 1000 rounds for each weapon, and can be linked to the pod itself by the ammo belts. 
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Attack action
Range Increment: 100 ft
Target: Autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC: 
Restriction: Military (+3)

Grenade Launcher
This is a grenade launcher, pretty simple. Adaptable system that'll fire old 40mm, 25mm or 20 mm grenades, and even the new mini grenades. When filled, must select size of grenade. Damage varies with the type, and size of grenade used. The launcher can fire up to two grenades at a time, or only one. When firing two, it is designed to create as much of an overlapping kill zone while still granting a large target area. The launcher holds 20 grenades. Each equipment slot (ammo drum) dedicated to ammo storage adds another 40 grenades
Game mechanics: When firing two grenades, target a square, or person like normal, increase damage by half (if grenade does 4d6, damage is now 6d6), increase radius by 25% and increase Reflex DC by +2.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Attack action
Range Increment: 100 ft
Target: Semi
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Varies with grenade
Purchace DC: 
Restriction: Military (+3)

Smoke Grenade Launchers
A set of three tubes which are designed to launch smoke or tear gas grenades. Each tube holds three grenades, for a total of 9 grenades. Standard load is usually 6 smoke and three tear gas grenades.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Attack action
Range Increment: 50 ft
Target: Single
Duration: Varies with grenade
Saving Throw: Varies with grenade
Purchace DC: 
Restriction: Military (+3)

Discriminator Plasma Cannon
The Discriminator plasma cannon is a modified Tsunami 480 plasma canon that's a bit smaller, more unwieldy than the original. Also, only the wide-angle setting is available, and the mecha pilot suffers a -2 dex penalty with this weapon.
Equipment Slots: 2, arm and shoulder (usually used on the left arm, making the laser unavailable and the hand is unusable as the weapon pod covers the hand)
Activation: Attack action
Range Increment: 60 ft cone
Target: Single
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex half (DC 19)
Purchace DC: 
Restriction: Military (+3)

Discriminator Chrysanthemum Laser array
The Discriminator chrysanthemum laser array is a modified version of the standard chrysanthemum laser array. Dealing less damage, 12d8, it doesn't burn itself out after one use, but can be used repeatedly.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Attack action, once per round
Range Increment: 
Target: 60 foot radius burst centered on you
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex half (DC 25)
Purchace DC: 
Restriction: Military (+3)


More Saturn's Grunt Packages...

Shocker, also known as Bug Zapper
The Shocker package was designed by an engineer who had a strange obsession with bug zappers and anything that related to electrical arcs. Although an unusual and almost specialized package, it does remain quite popular for those who like a bit of flair to their fighting styles.
The following changes are made to the Grunt with this weapons package
1) Replace Warpath with Ion Rifle, hand held slot still open,
2) Add M-70 EMP Rocket launcher to shoulders,
3) Add Thunder Clap Hammer to left arm or right, depending on which arm Ion Rifle is on, hand held slot is still open,
4) LX-10 Antishock Array to boots,
5) Add Electro Array to back,
Optional: Replace Electro Array with Discriminator Chrysanthemum Laser array.
Optional: Lightning style paint job (five different variations) at only PDC 13

Deluxe Package
The Deluxe package is more of an internal upgrade than a normal package. The standard cockpit is upgraded with new features, replacing the standard seat for a leather one, improved stereo system with a 10.2 digital hyper surround system, which ties into the comm system and external mics so that you can actually sense the direction a sound is coming from. Includes MP6 and hyper red ray disc for both audio and visual playback, for those long waits during ambushes or getting to the combat zones.
Class II Sensor system is upgraded to Class III Sensor system.
The ultimate climate control system is installed (this is a scaled down version of a life support system, but lacks the full environmental seals and NBC protection). Also includes an adjustable cup holder which will securely hold an ULTRA Big Gulp (now available in 5L sizes at your local Squishy Mart) even with your mecha doing cart wheels, make sure the lid is properly secured on your beverage first. Also includes a mini fridge to keep beverages nice and cool. 

PAC Package. Also known as Boom Gun, Big Betsy or Over Kill!!!
This package is centered around one weapon: a powerful particle accelerator cannon. Using this weapon forsakes use of any other weapon except the laser that already comes with the Grunt. This system is made ONLY for the Grunt, as it uses the modular connection system and so far has been incompatible with other mecha designs.
The following changes are made to the Grunt with this weapons package
1) Replace Warpath with Particle Accelerator Cannon, takes up right arm, shoulders, left arm equipment slot for power and other systems such as heat sinks,
2) Add Nuclear Power core to back, added equipment slot is dedicated to the particle accelerator cannon,
3) Stabilizing and weight distribution system added to boots,
Optional: It is recommended to replace armour with a higher level, customer's choice of what armour to use. Generally Duralloy is offered at a discount.
Note: Due to the weight of the system, and the stabilizing and weight distribution system, the speed of the Grunt is lowered to 20 ft, this is also factoring heavier armours, which will not lower the speed down farther, even with armours that normally lower speed below this point.

Melee Package
The melee package is actually a highly customizable package. You pick melee from the catalog and then start selecting your combat style or weapons from there. Two weapons, weapon shield? Reach weapons? One melee, one ranged? Totally flexible package, and the Ancient Warrior body kits are also discounted when bought with this package.
'Standard Melee Package makes the following changes to the Grunt:
1) Replace Warpath with PS-15 Panther Claws,
2) Add Bulwark Tactical Shield, doesn't interfere with the laser, can be hand held or integrated,
3) Corona Microwave Beam added to shoulders for ranged defense
Optional: Warpath can be carried on the back and used when the Panther claws are not deployed.
Optional: Any other mecha melee weapon can be substituted in place of the Panther Claws, and the Bulwark shield can be upgraded to a Bastion Tactical Shield. Or a ranged weapon may be used, or switched for the Corona. See other melee weapons for different choices.

Cosmetic Packages
Saturn also offers a number of cosmetic packages, which range from paint jobs (PDC 10 to 20 for really elaborate designs), to body kits.
The body kits alter the appearance of the Grunt in various ways, usually styling in different themes, which can be used with any other packages, except the PAC package. Only special paint jobs can be used with the PAC and a basic one costs PDC 21 and go up from there as a special paint has to be used to withstand the heat from the PAC's weapon.
Standard body kits include the following:

Skull and Skeleton Motif - armour plating and head face plate are shaped and designed to look more like a skeleton, usually painted in whites and other colours associated with bones, even splashes of blood red in strategic locations to create a sense of a 'fresh' skeleton are  available.

Ancient Warrior - Styled after samurai or medieval armour, especially popular with melee packages. Usually also customers upgrade the armour with this body kit.

Sports/Speed Demons/Tricked Out - This body kit uses more angular and slimmer designed plates and head designs. Usually only kids and speed demons get this body kit. Popular with the current generation of the 'Fast and the Furious' wannabes that use mecha instead of civilian land vehicles. Saturn does offer Mage8 Armor Plating* with this package, which these kids eat up.. No real combat pilot would every use Mage8 Armor Plating, unless they're just that stupid.

New Equipment

Ion Rifle
Using principles of ionized particles in an atmosphere creating lightning bolt like affects, the Ion Rifle uses those principles on a much larger scale. A low powered laser is first fired before the main particle stream to help create a path to the target, ionizing the air slightly. About 0.056 seconds after the laser is fired, the weapon fires a stream of ionized particles with an opposite charge to the laser created path so that the much larger stream follows it, creating a more linear lightning bolt effect as it streaks toward the target doing 9d6 points of electrical damage. Unfortunately the Ion rifle is not well suited to long ranges and loses power the farther it goes.
Game Mechanics: Only goes a maximum of five range increments, and for every range increment past the first subtract one die of damage. So at second range increment only does 8d6, and so on.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Attack action
Range Increment: 75 ft
Target: Semi
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC:
Restriction: Military (+3)

Thunder Clap Hammer
The Thunder Clap hammer is similar in principle to the Thunderbolt shock rod, only improved. It looks like a mecha sized sledgehammer only one side is narrowed to a point for those times when you need to punch a hole instead of just smashing something. The pointed side is specifically designed for piercing armour and delivering a shock to internal components, although not as powerful as the hammer side. Damage is determined by the size of the mecha wielding it (as Saturn does make Thunder Clap Hammers for larger sized mecha): Large 6d8 hammer/6d6 spike, Huge 8d8 hammer/8d6 spike, Gargantuan 10d8 hammer/10d6 spike, Colossal 12d8 hammer/12d6 spike. Half damage is bludgeoning and half electricity for the hammer and for the spike. The spike end has a x3 critical and ignores 10 points of hardness/DR. The pilot must select which side he/she is using before making the attack.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Attack action
Range: Touch
Target: Single target within reach.
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC:
Restriction: Military (+3)

Electro Array
The Electro array electrifies sections of the mecha's armour skin for defensive and offensive purposes. When something grabs the mecha, it will take 4d6 electricity damage from the electrical field. When the mecha attacks with fists, feet or body slams it'll deal an additional 4d6 electricity damage.
The electro array can also be used create a magnetic field like affect to allow the mecha to cling to metallic surfaces allowing for easy movement in space along hulls of ships or stations, grants a +5 bonus against trip and bullrush/overrun attempts. However, this reduces the bonus damage to attacks against grapples or melee damage to only 2d6 points of electricity damage. Requires a Computer Use check DC 16 to alter the field this way.
Also, all the energy can be focused into one area, such as a fist that deals 7d6 points of electricity damage for that selected spot. However this damage can only be added to the mecha's slam attack, and not to any hand held weapons.
Note: The Electro Array requires the LX-10 or LX-20 Antishock Array installed or the mecha will suffer 1d6 points of electricity damage every round the device is active.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Attack action
Range: Touch
Target: Single target within reach.
Duration: Persistent when activated
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC:
Restriction: Military (+3)

Particle Accelerator Cannon
This weapon is just out of its experimental phase and is highly promising, if slow and heavy, and power demanding. This weapon was designed for anti material and fortification purposes, not against lightly armoured and mobile targets. It requires the use of an external power source as a mecha's normal power plant would just shut down trying to feed the demands of this monstrous weapon on its own, hence the use of a nuclear power core added with the package. The PAC (Particle Accelerator Cannon) deals an incredible 10d10 points of damage (unknown energy type) and ignores 15 points of hardness/DR. The PAC can only fire once per round, up to three times before it requires a 5 round cool down period after the third shot.
Note: The PAC is unwieldy and heavy, requires the Stabilization system installed in the boots/legs of the mecha to keep it from tipping over. But even with this system installed, still suffers a -4 to attack rolls. The stabilization just keeps the mecha upright and able to walk normally although slower, it does not provide any bonuses against trips or overrunning the mecha.
The PAC also suffer from range problems and massive blooming effects after the fifth range increment, making it useless past it's fifth range increment of 350 ft.
Equipment Slots: Pretty much all the Grunt has, plus one for the stabilization system mentioned above.
Activation: Attack action
Range Increment: 70 ft
Target: Single
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC: Really expensive, and limited quantities.
Restriction: Military (+3)

Mage8 Armor Plating*
This was made by Backstabbist and I just had to use it. How I hate those Fast and Furious wannabes as they're mostly jerks, *******s and just plain stupid.. Not all, just 95% of them. So they get Mage8 Armor Plating at discounted prices! It can be found here.
Thanks backstabbist, I finally have a use for this item  

Vibro Sword
A mecha sized vibro or high frequency sword, comes in 'standard' longsword, or curved katana style. Damage is based on mecha size: Large 2d10, Huge 4d10, Gargantuan 6d10, Colossal 8d10. Deals slashing damage, critical on a 19-20. 
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Attack action
Range: Touch
Target: Single target within reach.
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC:
Restriction: Military (+3)

Vibro Halberd
A mecha sized halberd. All normal halberd rules apply (reach and all that stuff), just on a larger scale. Damage is based on mecha size: Large 3d10, Huge 5d10, Gargantuan 7d10, Colossal 9d10. 
Equipment Slots: 2, both must be hands or arms
Activation: Attack action
Range: Touch
Target: Single target within reach.
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC:
Restriction: Military (+3)

Quaker Hammer
The Quaker is a mecha sized two handed war hammer, but also includes a surprise. Damage is based on mecha size: Large 2d10, Huge 4d10, Gargantuan d10, Colossal 8d10, bludgeoning damage. Additionally, the Quaker Hammer contains a small gravity device. When activated (a move equivalent action), the Quaker deals an additional 50% damage for 5 rounds before it's capacitors are trained and take another 3 rounds to recharge from the mecha's power supply.
Equipment Slots: 2, must be hands or arms
Activation: Attack action
Range: Touch
Target: Single target within reach.
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC:
Restriction: Military (+3)


Long awaited addition to Saturn's Grunt packages... this time, more non combat related stuff

Saturn, making a deal with Ryder and a few other construction vehicle companies has released several items for use with the Grunt for non military occupations. 

Basic construction Package
The basic package turns the Grunt into a walking forklift basically. The package comes standard with augmented arms 
The following changes are made to the Grunt with this package
1) Remove Warpath rifle. Both arms are replaced with construction arms.
2) Add spot light and range finder laser with attached guide line lighting for accurate placement of tools (think those level style tools that have a laser light to help you keep things level, forklifts have a device similar for showing you where your forks are up higher than you can see clearly).
3) Add construction stabilization system to boots, speed is reduced to 20 ft.
4) Class II Sensor system is replaced by a Class IIB Sensor system.
New Items

Construction Arms
These arm replacements for the Grunt are designed with greater strength than normal, but are also slightly bigger and slower than normal arms for a mecha, generally making them less favoured for combat, except perhaps with the melee packages. The arms provide a strength bonus of +12 for the mecha instead of the normal +8. Also, built into both arms is a laser pointer and camera for accurate placement of attached tools, and a small welding/cutting laser torch with unlimited usage.
Equipment Slots: 2, replaces both arms
Activation: always active
Range Increment: personal
Target: you
Duration: persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC:
Restriction: none

Construction Stabilization System
This stabilization system was originally based on the one from the PAC package, but altered to be better suited for construction purposes. Allows the mecha to carry 50% more weight than normal for it's strength score, grants a +2 to balance checks as long as carrying under a heavy load, and isn't considered encumbered with a medium load. Also, the mecha can also plant itself in place to become more stable with the built in pylons and enhanced balance gyro systems. This grants a +15 bonus against being tripped or overrun/bullrushed while planted. A move action to plant or unplant the mecha. No matter the weight carried (up to its maximum load) or armour added to the mecha, the mecha will always have a speed of 20 ft. The system also includes lights aimed around the ground for better visibility of any obstacles. 
Equipment Slots: boots
Activation: always active
Range Increment: personal
Target: you
Duration: persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC:
Restriction: none

Class IIB Sensor System
The Class IIB sensor system is upgraded version of the Class II, and has the abilities of the Enigma Sensor suite. Also, the system is a geological sensor (umm.. don't know what rules to use for this, +3 bonus to knowledge: earth sciences I guess?), and includes a seismic sensor for weak ground and cracks and for drilling operations. Provides tremor sense up to 100 ft.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: always active, move activation
Range: 1 mile radius, 90 ft cone emanation
Target:
Duration: persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC: 24
Restriction: none


Drills
There are a number of different drills that are made for the Grunt. All kinds of different sizes and types of drill bits are made for construction and mining purposes.
Typical mining drill ignores 20 points of hardness, comes in sizes from 1 foot to 5 feet in diameter. If used in combat, average drill (about 3 to 4 ft diameter) will do about 5d6 points of piercing damage, critical 19-20, x3. But on a roll of 5 or less, the bit breaks.
Heavy drills, such as ones used for drilling or working with armour plating, ignore 25 points of hardness, deal 7d6 points of piercing damage, critical 19-20 x3, and breaks on a roll of 3 or less. 
Equipment Slots: 1, arm
Activation: attack action
Range Increment: Touch
Target: Single target in reach
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC:
Restriction: none

Clamps
These items replace the hands with large clamps, designed for picking up and carrying skids and other items. Think the exo suit that was used in the Aliens movie. If used in combat, a standard attack would be a stab with the clamps closed, dealing 4d6 points of piercing damage. Another option is to use the clamps to grab and crush your opponent. Make an attack with the clamps open, dealing 2d8 bludgeoning damage and initiate a grapple by closing the clamps, gaining a +5 bonus to grapple checks. If successful, deal 6d6 bludgeoning damage. If you do not release the clamps, you will remain attached to your target, granting a +10 bonus to following grappling checks, and can do 4d6 damage each round while grappled as the target struggles. If the target breaks the grapple after the first successful grapple, it will suffer 4d6 damage, and will be considered stunned for 1 round as most likely critical systems will be damaged (if a mecha), or from the sheer amount of pain.
Always sold in sets of two, one for each arm.
Equipment Slots: 2, arms
Activation: attack action
Range Increment: Touch
Target: Single target in reach
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC:
Restriction: none

Crane
This is a small crane that is attached to the mecha's back. The crane can reach about 30 ft above the mecha's head, and has enough cable to reach 250 feet beyond that. This package is quite useful for when a large fixed crane isn't good for a job, but a couple of Grunts fitted with cranes can, and quite useful for tight spaces or need to move to an area fixed cranes can't reach. This option is also quite useful in rescue operations where speed and size can make a difference in rescuing someone, especially in remote areas.
Umm.. use whatever rules seem right for a crane, because honestly, I don't know.
Equipment Slots: 1, back
Activation: attack action
Range: 250 ft
Target: Single target in reach
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC:
Restriction: none


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 10, 2016)

Spartan

After Saturn's success with the Grunt, Saturn worked on a more advanced unit, but keeping the modular systems intact so that it can be easily modified, and also use many of the systems that the Grunt used to allow easier logistical management for units upgrading from the Grunt to the Spartan. The Spartan is aimed more for combat than the Grunt was, as such it is slightly larger, only by about a foot, and heavier, but is 100% compatible with all the Grunt systems, with proper adaptors and new covers to all easy fitting for the larger unit. The Spartan removes the laser that was in the Grunt's left arm and instead has a dual laser system in the head about where the temples would be on a human, allowing for greater anti-personal potential and greater accuracy, many pilots have called this the death stare.
Large Heavy Assault Mech (Late PL6/ Early PL7)
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 150
Superstructure: Vanadium
Hardness: 18
Armour: Resilium
Bonus to Defense: +12 (+6 armour +6 shield)
Armour Penalty: -4
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: 
Speed: 30 ft Base
Purchase DC: 50
Helmet: Class III Sensor System, Dual Anti-Personnel Laser (doesn't take up a slot, similar to the laser built in the Grunt's left arm)
Helmet: Oracle Targeting System +2
Torso: Cockpit
Torso: Cockpit
Back: 
Shoulders: NKP Puma Pop-Up Turret
Left Arm: Bastion Tactical Shield
Left Hand:
Right Arm: Warpath Recoilless Rifle
Right Hand: Warpath Ammo
Boots: Structural Enhancement
Comm System 
Modular Construction: Due to the modular construction of the Grunt, its hardness is reduced by 2, but repair checks are reduced by 5, and take 25% less time. 
Added 1 extra equipment slot to Helmet. 
Standard Package Features: Comm system, Alarm system, Class III Sensor system, Bastion Tactical shield
Bonuses: +2 Navigate and Spot, darkvision 90 ft, +2 attack roll
Weapons: 1 Warpath Recoilless Rifle 10d6 ballistic, 20, 40 ft incr, S/A, 20 box, 50 lbs (40 rounds total) (+2 attack)
1 Puma Turret 8d6 fire, 75 ft, single, -, 20 lbs (+2 attack)
Dual Laser 4d8 Fire, 20, 80 ft, S/A, unlimited, 10 lbs (+3 attack)
Slam 1d8 bludgeon (+2 attack)



A package similar to the ones for the Grunt but is made exclusively for the Spartan.
With the advances and more space available in the Spartan, Saturn has tailored a melee package just for it. Some pieces might be compatible with the older Grunt, but not the whole system due to space limitations.
Like the warriors of old, the Spartan's melee package makes it a formidable close quarters combatant. Armed with a modified shock tether,

The following changes are made to the Grunt with this weapons package
1) Add Shock Tether Hand to left hand,
2) Add Weapon Rack to back
3) Remove NKP Popup Plasma Turret from shoulder and replace with Buzzsaw
4) Add one or two melee weapons to the weapon rack, usually a vibro sword and LK8 Armor-Piercing Pike, or any other weapons of choice. Can easily swap a melee weapon, or ranged weapon with any weapon in hand and vice versa.
5 Optional) Many users switch out the Warpath for a different ranged weapon.
 
Shock Tether Hand
The hand of the mech is modified so that it can be magnetized and can launch on a tether and grab onto another mech or even a large creature by using the hand. It then can deliver a potent electrical discharge which can potentially stun biological creatures. The mech can then retract the hand, while still attached to the target. This system is strong enough to easily hold the weight of the mech so it can be used like a grapple hook to allow the mech to swing or even climb walls better. Once attached to a target, it deals 5d6 points of electricity  damage. When attempting to retract the hand while attached to the target, considered a move action, gain a +4 to Str check to pull the target. If successful, can pull the target at a rate of 20 ft each round, must make new Str checks each round until the hand is retracted. Grants a +4 to climb checks if used as a grappling hook fork climbing walls.
Equipment Slots: 1 hand or arm
Activation: Attack action
Range: 30 ft increment (up to 5 increments, ranged touch attack)
Target: Single target within 150 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC: 22
Restriction: None

Weapon Rack
The weapon rack is literally just that, a storage system designed to hold several hand held, 1 slot weapons, such as melee weapons, mech ranged weapons that only require one slot of hand (or arm for large sized mech), and sometimes even ammo. Each weapon rack can hold two weapons in easy to reach and attach/detach, with an ejection system that quickly moves the selected weapon into the mech's hand, giving the user the user of the Quick Draw feat, but only with weapons on the weapon rack.
Equipment Slots: 1, must be back, torso, shoulder, belt or legs.
Activation: Free
Range: Personal
Target: Self
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 12 + one quarter mech's base purchase DC
Restriction: Restricted (+2)

Buzzsaw
The buzzsaw is a mech sized buzzsaw, used for melee combat or for construction or lumber work. The buzzsaw deals 4d6 points of slashing damage, and ignores 5 points of hardness/damage reduction.
Equipment Slots: 1, must be shoulder, arms or hands
Activation: Attack action
Range: Melee
Target: Single target within reach
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 12 plus one-quarter mecha's base purchase DC
Restriction: Licensed (+1)



Spartan Packages

With new advances in technology, Saturn has looked for ways to extend the life of its Spartan. The following packages were released after various technological advances, and each fills various rolls.

Anti-Air Support Package
This package equips the Spartan to function in an anti-air support role.
Add Phased Array Radar to left arm;
Remove NKP Puma pop-up turret from shoulders
Add 20mm AA Gun mount to shoulders
Add 20mm AA Gun ammunition to back
Add SAM Mini-Missile Launcher to right arm
If the Spartan has the warpath in both hands, it is unable to make use of the SAM on the right arm as it requires the arm to move about unhindered. Many pilots replace the warpath with a smaller, one handed weapon.
Increase PDC by +3


Support Unit Package
This package equips the Spartan for a more support role, especially during assaults. The portable dispersion field is used to either hide the coming assault group, except for the fact that the field gives away its position, but is used more so while at the assault site to jam enemy sensors, targeting systems and communications. Also to prevent the use of teleportation devices if they are available. The defense field generators are used for protecting the assault group on approach, deflecting as much fire as possible until the heavy assault units reach their targets. All units to be protected by the fields must have their weapons tuned to the specific frequencies of the field, or use weapons that the current active field is not designed to protect. The sensor and comm systems are designed so that they can be tied into allied units and upload targeting information to aid their attacks.
Remove NKP Puma pop-up turret from shoulders.
Upgrade Class III sensors to Phased Array Class III sensors
Add Nuclear Power Core (+1 slot to back)
Add Dispersion Field Generator to back (2 slots)
Add Magnetic Defensive Field to shoulders
Remove Bastion Tactical Shield from left arm
Add 3C Lite system to left arm
Increase PDC by +2


New Equipment
20mm AA Gun Mount (PL5)
This 20mm cannon is designed for anti-aircraft purposes. Mounted on the shoulders, head or back of a mech, it has quick, floating tracks to allow it to turn and raise or lower the barrel quickly as it tracks its targets. Best paired with a radar system for better tracking such targets. Usually armed with proximity high explosive rounds, or high explosive armour piercing rounds for heavier armoured aircraft. The barrels are not designed to lower enough for attacking ground targets. This weapon deals 4d10 points of ballistic damage for standard rounds. The system carries 3 belts of 50 rounds. Each slot dedicated to ammunition carries 10 belts and must be in a slot adjacent to the weapon system. When paired with a radar system, it gains +2 to attack aerial targets.
Equipment Slots: 1, bust be head, shoulders or back.
Activation: Attack action
Range Increment: 300 feet
Target: Single target within 3000 feet, or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none unless high explosive rounds used
Purchase DC: 26
Restriction: Mil (+3)

SAM Mini-Missile Launcher (PL6)
This launcher is based on mini-rocket launchers currently available for mechs, but instead makes use of mini-missiles configured in for surface-to-air purposes for targeting aircraft. The system comes with simple explosive mini-missiles that deal 6d4 points of fire damage, with a blast radius of 15 feet, Reflex DC 19 for half, although other mini-missiles can be substituted. The targeting systems grants the user a +5 bonus to the initial attack, and should the missiles miss on the initial strike, the missiles will attempt to strike again with the missile's base +5 (or greater for higher quality missiles) plus the systems +2 for a total of +7 to attack roll. The system is designed so that it can launch up to a total of 5 missiles at a target, with an attack roll made at highest attack bonus made at -4 made for each missile. The system holds 30 mini-missiles. Each slot dedicated to reloads holds 60 additional mini-missiles, and must be in an adjacent slot.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Attack action
Range Increment: -
Target: Single target
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: dependent on missile used
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Dispersion Field Generator
This is a small portable field generator that can be carried on a mech. Usually mounted in a high area of a mech, back, shoulders or head to allow it a clear field for the emitters to affect a 1 mile radius area. This version has a more limited operation time, but has a much faster cool down period.
Equipment Slot: 2 (must be back, head or shoulders)
Activation: Attack action
Range: 1 mile radius
Duration: 2 hours, 10 minute cool down
Saving Throw: None
PDC: 35
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Magnetic Defensive Field (PL Late 6/7)
This adaptation of starship magnetic field defense system has been modified to encompass an area with a 100 foot radius, providing all within the same benefits of a starship magnetic field defensive system, however slightly weaker. Missiles and ballistic weapons attacking anyone within the 100 foot radius suffer a -3 penalty on attack rolls.
Equipment Slot: 1
Activation: Attack action
Range 100 ft radius
Duration: 20 minutes
Saving Throw: None
PDC: 40
Restriction: Mil (+3)

3C Lite System
The 3C Lite is a light version of command, control and communication systems used in command units. It ties all the sensors and comm systems of all friendly units within 300 feet, allowing them to share sensor data. The unit equipped with the 3C lite system can work in one of two ways. The first is a passive means, as long as the sensors and communications are not being jammed, all units gain a +2 bonus to attack rolls, Spot, Listen and Search checks while within 300 feet of the 3C lite equipped unit. Also as long as one unit in the group would not be considered flanked or can sense a hidden opponent, the rest of the group isn't flanked and suffer only half penalties for attacking hidden opponents. The second, active mode, where the user actively aids his/her teammates, coordinating sensor information, communications and tactics, granting the others +4 to attack rolls, Listen, Search and Spot checks. Also if the 3C lite equipped unit is aware of an area effect attack, can grant a +2 bonus to one ally's Reflex save. However in this use, the character can't do much besides move at base speed, can not attack or take major actions than simply moving about the field, keeping up with his/her allies.
Equipment Slot: 1
Activation: Attack action (active mode)
Range: 300 ft radius
Duration: Persistent (passive mode), or 1 round (active mode)
Saving Throw: None
PDC: 35
Restriction: Mil (+3)


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 10, 2016)

Firefog PL6
Firefog is a highly flammable chemical spray that fills the air around the mech and makes  movement hazardous. The short-lived firefog cloud bonds with air molecules, and is so unstable that the friction created by normal movement can ignite it, turning the air around the Power Armor into a lethal firestorm.
Anyone moving faster than 10 ft per round within the area of a Firefog cloud will ignite the chemical. All targets within the cloud’s radius take 6d6 points of fire damage. The explosion can set  combustibles on fire, and a Reflex save, DC 18 halves the damage. Typically the mech is specially insulated to avoid damage from its own cloud, making this weapon ideal for laying ambushes. Has enough for 10 uses. Each slot dedicated to ammo holds enough for 20 uses.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Free action to deploy a cloud
Range: 30 ft radius, centered on the Power Armor
Target: All creatures and objects in range
Duration: A cloud can lie dormant for upto 1 minute
before disappating harmlessly; effects are instant when
triggered.
Saving Throw: Reflex DC 18 Half Effect
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Military (+3)



D21 Stake Launcher
This is a larger version of the D11 Stake Rifle made by HKA for use on vehicles, using slightly larger stakes, with better range and an automatic setting. Holds 4 belts of 50 rounds, each additional equipment slot devoted to ammo storage has room for six more belts of 50 rounds. Each additional belt has a purchase DC of 13.
Equipment Slots: 1 
Activation: Attack Action
Range Increment: 80 ft 
Target: Single target within 800 ft or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Restricted (+2)



External Equipment Pod
Designed to carry additional system, an external equipment pod bolts onto a mecha's shoulders or back and enables the mecha to carry more weapons, defensive systems or equipment than the design normally allows. A single mecha can carry up to two external equipment pods.

Each external equipment pod may hold up to 2 equipment slots worth of equipment - this does not go against the mecha's normal equipment slot limit. The exact type of equipment the pods can carry are limited to non-sensor, non-character items. 
Equipment Slots: 1, must be shoulders or back/toros
Activation: None
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 5 + one quarter the mecha's base purchase DC.
Restriction: None



Reinforced Armour
The mecha's superstructure is reinforced and thickened to better withstand damage. Designed to work in concert with the mecha's superstructure and armour covering, tying the two closer together and enhancing the capabilities of both elements of the mecha's design

A mecha outfitted with reinforced armour gains a +5 bonus to hardness, and increases the armour's equipment bonus to defense by +2. Due to the increased bulk of the mecha, the armour penalty is increased by 2. 

Reinforced armour doesn't work if the mecha doesn't have standard armour equipped. 

Equipment Bonus: See text
Armour Penalty: See text
Speed Penalty: None
Purchase DC: 5 + one half the mecha's base purchase DC



Open Cockpit
The open cockpit is like a normal cockpit, only it's open, leaving the pilot exposed somewhat. The open cockpit reduces the mecha's armour bonus to defense dependent on which model of open cockpit, due to how open it is. On large sized mecha the Open cockpit must be in one of the following slots: helmet, torso, and back. Mk1 armour bonus is only 1/4, Mk2 armour bonus is only 1/2, Mk3 armour bonus is 3/4 of its normal bonus, round up.
Equipment Slots: 1 for Mk1 and Mk2, 2 for Mk3
Activation: None
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC: -5 for Mk1, -3 for Mk2, -1 for Mk3
Restriction: None   



SR-1 JAMMING SYSTEM (PL 7)
This system covers the mecha’s body with hundreds of small transmitters, each one of which constantly projects an electronic signal specifically designed to foil sensor systems. A mecha equipped with an active SR-1 jammer is instantly spotted on sensor systems but the SR-1 makes correctly identifying details about the mecha difficult – the sensor operator’s Computer Use check suffers a –20 penalty due to the SR-1’s interference.
The SR-1 can also be used to actively disable another mech or vehicle. The user focuses the jamming onto a single target within 100 ft, making a touch attack roll, then makes an opposed Computer Use check with the target with a +5 bonus. If the target doesn't have a pilot or Computer Use skill, it can make use of it's Fort save. On a failed save, the target is disabled for 1d4 rounds as it's electronic systems are scrambled temporarily and must reboot. A disabled mech or vehicle can not fight, move or defend itself, losing Dex bonus to Defense, and the pilot can make a Computer Use DC 20 check each round while disable in an attempt to reboot the systems faster.
Activating or deactivating the SR-1 requires a free or attack action depending on which mode is activated. For just jamming it takes only a free action and remains active until deactivated, while the active jamming is an attack action.
A mecha equipped with an SR-1 jamming system has one less equipment slot.
Equipment Slots: 1 (equivalent).
Activation: Free or Attack action, see text.
Range: Personal, or target within 100 ft
Target: You. 
Duration: Persistent, see text.
Saving Throw: None.
Purchase DC: 29..
Restriction: Military (+3).



SOUND SUPPRESSOR (PL 7)
This advanced system,similar to the Gravity Age sound suppressor that is used on some hand-held energy weapons, generates a field of sonic energy that cancels sound produced within the field, granting the mecha with a +10 equipment bonus to Move Silently checks. The system must be activated and deactivated (requiring an attack action),
but once activated it will remain functioning for no more than one minute, after which point the system automatically shuts down and cannot be used again for one hour (the amount of time the sound suppressor requires to fully recharge).
A mecha equipped with a sound suppressor has one less equipment slot.
Equipment Slots: 1 (equivalent).
Activation: Attack action, see text.
Range: Personal.
Target: You.
Duration: 1 minute, see text.
Saving Throw: None.
Purchase DC: 25 (medium, large, and huge
mecha); 30 (gargantuan and colossal mecha).
Restriction: Military (+3).



TURTLE (PL 6)
This specialized form of quadrupedal mecha design sacrifices the standard base speed increase for a thicker, more protective layer of armor. A turtle design uses the exact same specifications as the quadrupedal mecha (see the future SRD), except that the design does not gain the +10 ft. bonus to speed, instead gaining a +5 bonus to hardness.


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 19, 2016)

ADVANCED GYROSCOPIC STABILIZERS (PL 7)
Your mecha’s gyroscope, the internal system that helps the mecha to maintain balance, is a second-generation model, more advanced than the gyroscope found on most standard mecha designs. When piloting a mecha equipped with advanced gyroscopic stabilizers the operator gains a +2 equipment bonus on all move-related checks, including Drive checks, Jump checks, and Climb checks, Balance checks and checks against being bullrushed or overrun.
A mecha equipped with an advanced gyroscopic stabilizer loses one equipment slot.
Equipment Slots: 1, equivalent.
Activation: None.
Range: Personal.
Target: You.
Duration: Persistent.
Saving Throw: None.
Purchase DC: 8.
Restriction: None. 



Ablative Plating (PL 6)
An outer hull layer on some mech is designed to vaporize under weapons fire, thereby dissipating energy and protecting the mech's interior. Mechs equipped with this modification will gain armour points equal to one-fourth the hit points of the mech.
If a mech has 75 hit points then it has 19 points of ablative plating. Each attack reduces the armour points of ablative plating by 5. When the mech is attacked ablative plating reduce the first successful attacks damage by 19 points; then the second successful attack damage will be reduced by 14 points; then the third successful attack damage will be reduced by 9 points and so forth. Each attack reduces the armour points of ablative plating by 5.
When the ablative plating damage reduction reached 0 it will no longer function and the mech will take damage as normal. This defense system cannot be combined with Ceramic Composed Plating or Reactive Armour.
Equipment Slots: None
Activation: None
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 10
Restriction: None
Note: This system could be added to vehicles and even armour. On personal armour, has an armour rating of 10 for light, 15 medium, 20 heavy and 25 for powered. Each hit reduces the armour rating by 2.



Ceramic Composed Plating (PL 5)
This defense system effectively covers the mech’s outer covering with ceramic composed plating. This type of plating makes the mech more resistant to heat and fire based attacks. This type of plating grants the mech fire resistance 10. This defense system cannot be combined with Ablative plating or Reactive Armour.
Equipment Slots: None
Activation: None
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 10
Restriction: None



Plastisteel Superstructure (PL 5)
This composite of plastic and metal is lightweight and cheaper than the more resilient other metals, a cheaper alternative to duraplastic.
Plastisteel can also be used for armor.
Hardness: 5.
Base Purchase DC Modifier: –6.

Plastisteel Armour (PL 5)
This composite of plastic and metal is lightweight and cheaper than the more resilient metals. A cheaper alternative to duraplastic, and usually used in civilian construction mechs.
Plastisteel can also be used as a building material for mech superstructures.
Equipment Bonus: +1
Armor Penalty: –2
Speed Penalty: None.

Purchase DC: 5 + one-quarter the mech’s base purchase DC.


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 19, 2016)

Graphite Rocket Launcher (PL 6)
A graphite rocket is a non-lethal weapon used to disable electrical power systems. Graphite rockets work by spreading a cloud of extremely fine carbon fiber wires over electrical components, causing a short-circuit and a disruption of the electrical supply. Mechs, or vehicles hit by a graphite rocket must succeed on a Fortitude save (DC 25) or be stunned for 1d4 rounds. The mech automatically drops what it is holding and can take no attack or move actions. While the mech is stunned, apply a –2 penalty to the mech operator’s Defense (even though the operator is not stunned).
Equipment Slots: 1, Shoulder, hand or arm
Activation: Attack action
Range: 150 feet.
Area: 20-foot-radius burst.
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude save (DC 25)
Purchase DC: 15 for rocket launcher and 5 rockets, 9 per additional 5-rocket pack 



GEPB04
The 04 is a mech based General Electric particle beam weapon. Offered in either a rifle handle unit, or built in. Offering a heavy hitting punch, but at close range, the 04 is excellent for bunker busting or ambushing armoured units. The 03 deals 2d6x10 points of damage, critical x3, of an unspecific type of energy.
Equipment Slots: 2, must be arms, shoulder, back or torso
Activation: Attack action, semi rate of fire
Range Increment: 55 ft
Target: One target
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC: 28
Restriction: Military (+3) 



Troop Transport (PL 6)
Some of the space in a Gargantuan and Colossal sized mechas have been converted to carry other smaller power armors and mecha as troop support.
Converted Gargantuan mecha can carry the following:
• Ten small sized creatures or
• Four medium sized creatures or
• Two large sized creatures
Colossal mecha can carry the following:
• Fifteen small sized creatures or
• Six medium sized creatures or
• Three large sized creatures or
• One huge sized creature
Equipment Slots: 4
Activation: None
Range: Personal
Target: You
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 10 + Base price of the Mecha
Restriction: Restricted (+2)



Water Freedom System (PL 6)
This mecha was created to effectively work as well underwater as on the ground. Many of the mechas systems have been adapted to work underwater.
Here are the changes the mecha’s normal performance:
• The mecha is equipped with an oxygendiffusing system that allows the pilot unlimited oxygen supply while underwater.
• Mini-turbine impellers system with a wing membrane designed along the lines of a manta ray making it possible for the mecha to travel underwater at triple their normal movement rate. Also with this addition, the mecha is able to launch itself from the water from the water level to 50 feet up.
Equipment Slots: 2
Activation: Move Action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 10
Restriction: None



Helical Magazine (PL 6)
These weapons are equipped with helix-cylindrical magazine which can carry large amounts of ammunition in a small space. With this any mech equipped with this can increase any ballistic weapon’s magazine amount by a multiple of 10.
Equipment Slots: None
Activation: None
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 5 + the weapon’s base purchase DC
Restriction: None


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 19, 2016)

Ultralight Construction (PL 7)
The improvement of innovative and experimental alloys and polymers continuously permit mecha technology to advance to the point where once very bulky and heavy mechs become very easy to carry as lighter models. Any mech with Ultralight Construction will weight half the listed weight. In addition, mechs with Ultralight Construction reduce
their hit points by 10 points, and the base speed of the mech is increased by 5 feet (to a maximum of the user’s normal speed).
Restrictions: None.
Purchase DC Modifier: +4.



Mecha Design Option, No (Limb/Head)

Mecha can be designed with fewer moving parts than the basic biomorph frame described in the core rules. This option is popular among vehicle and civilian mecha designers, as it frees up design space within the mecha and lowers the mecha's base price.

Removing a limb or head puts the slots from that part into the 'back' or 'torso' of the mecha. It also grants a number of bonus slots based on the size of the mecha.

Mecha Size / Slots per Limb or Head Removed
Medium / +1 slot per limb or head removed
Large / +1 per limb removed, additional +1 per matching pair removed; +1 slot for the head
Huge / +2 slots per limb or head removed
Gargantuan / +2 per limb removed, additional +2 per matching pair removed; +2 for the head
Colossal / +4 slots per limb or head removed
Gigantic / +4 per limb removed, additional +4 per matching pair removed; +4 for the head
Titanic / +8 slots per limb or head removed
Leviathan / +8 slots per limb removed, additional +8 per matching pair removed; +8 for the head
Behemoth / +16 slots per limb or head removed
Reduce the mecha PDC by -2 per limb or head removed.

This option was actually created by someone else on the WotC forums, but I can't remember who, and I make use of this option from time to time so including it here.



*No Access Space*

Thestandard mecha designs include access space for maintenance and repair crews.This access space lets personnel or robots make their way through all of themecha's vital systems. A mecha can be designed with no access spaces. Thisoption increases the number of equipment slots available, but also makes evenordinary repairs into heroic tasks.

Increaseall repair or maintenance DCs by +10. Decrease the mecha Purchase DC by -3. TheGM may rule that repairs to certain systems, such as powerplants, space drives,or stardrives, are impossible outside of specialized facilities. Thesefacilities reduce the repair DC to normal, but use expensive equipment andhighly skilled personnel to get the job done. Increase the cost of repairs by+3 PDC.

Increasethe number of slots according to the mecha's size:

MechaSize / Bonus Slots
Medium/ +1 slot per 5 full existing slots
Large /+1 slot per 3 full existing slots
Huge /+1 slot per 2 full existing slots
Gargantuan/ x2 slots
Colossal/ x 3 slots
Gigantic/ x5 slots
Titanic/ x8 slots
Leviathan/ x13 slots
Behemoth/ x22 slots

Ifyou're using both the No (Limb/Head) option and this option, apply No AccessSpace last.

Designer'snotes
I usethe Adding Equipment Slots option from the core books as an after-marketmodification. That way the PCs can customize their mecha. If you want to usethe Adding Equipment Slots option as a pre-market design option, apply it afterNo (Limb/Head) but before No Access Space.

Militaries rarely use this option. Civilian designs with thisoption stick to safe routes between major port facilities, and depend onlong-term contracts at those facilities to keep maintenance costs down.



Spaced Mesh
This lightweight chicken-wire style mesh is held out from the surface of a mech, or vehicle, to a distance of about one foot. Although it can look ridiculous, it does gain some protection from high explosive antitank rounds. Spaced mesh was first used on tanks during fighting in places like Afgahnistan where U.S. forces were losing tanks to RPGs and similar infantry launched antitank rounds, from actual chicken wire and wire mesh from screen doors.
The mesh, when struck by antitank rounds that used shaped charges, is far enough away from the main armour that the jet from the charge is defused enough to do only superficial damage. The mesh has no effect on kinetic energy penetrators or energy weapons with antitank properties.
Benefit: Spaced mesh negates the antitank round's ability to ignore Hardness/DR, provided it uses shaped charges and similar principles from weapons such as the M72A3 LAW and RPG-7s, and also halves their damage. Eg: A M72A3 normally deals 10d6 damage and ignores 10 points of hardness, against spaced mesh only deals 5d6 damage and the armour's hardness/DR works against the remainder damage.
Unfortunately, after each attack, spaced mess becomes less effective as it becomes damaged. After the mech has suffered 30 points of damage, spaced mesh is rendered useless and must be replaced.
Spaced mesh costs 11 PDC and weighs 10 lbs for a Large sized vehicle/mech. Increase PDC by +1 and weight by 5 lbs for every increase in size of vehicle beyond large.


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 19, 2016)

5 Mech Superstructures

Aircraft Grade Aluminum (PL5)
Cheap and light aircraft grade aluminum works fine against small arms and rifles. It is so light that mecha equipped with Aircraft grade aluminum superstructures gain a bonus of +10 ft to its base speed.
Hardness: 5
Speed Bonus: +10 ft
Base Purchase Modifier: -5

Carbon Composite (PL5)
Based on low-observability/stealth materials design carbon composite armour is an early form of stealth armour for PL5 mecha designs. The material makes the mecha difficult to detect at long range with conventional radar and MAD sensors. Opposing units trying to detect a mecha with carbon composite superstructure take a -5 penalty on their computer use checks if they are using Class I or II sensor suites. Class III and higher are unaffected.
Hardness: 2
Speed Bonus: +20 ft
Base Purchase Modifier: -2

Titanium Alloy (PL5)
Titanium alloy is some of the strongest materials available to a PL5 military. It makes a great material for building mecha superstructure but is rare and expensive.
Hardness: 12
Base Purchase Modifier: +5

Nickel-Iron Alloy (PL5)
Nickel-Iron alloy is cheap and mostly effective against small arms and very light rockets and grenades.
Hardness: 6
Base Purchase Modifier: -8

High Grade Steel (PL5)
High grade steel is strong but heavier than aircraft grade aluminum. Many countries without access to exotic materials are beginning to use high grade steel in their early attempts at mecha construction.
Hardness: 8
Base Purchase Modifier: -2



7 Mech Armours

Aircraft Grade Aluminum (PL5)
Cheap and light aircraft grade aluminum works fine against small arms and rifles. It is so light that mecha equipped with Aircraft grade aluminum superstructures gain a bonus of +10 ft to its base speed.
Hardness: 5
Speed Bonus: +10 ft
Base Purchase Modifier: -5

Carbon Composite (PL5)
Based on low-observability/stealth materials design carbon composite armour is an early form of stealth armour for PL5 mecha designs. The material makes the mecha difficult to detect at long range with conventional radar and MAD sensors. Opposing units trying to detect a mecha with carbon composite superstructure take a -5 penalty on their computer use checks if they are using Class I or II sensor suites. Class III and higher are unaffected.
Hardness: 2
Speed Bonus: +20 ft
Base Purchase Modifier: -2

Titanium Alloy (PL5)
Titanium alloy is some of the strongest materials available to a PL5 military. It makes a great material for building mecha superstructure but is rare and expensive.
Hardness: 12
Base Purchase Modifier: +5

Nickel-Iron Alloy (PL5)
Nickel-Iron alloy is cheap and mostly effective against small arms and very light rockets and grenades.
Hardness: 6
Base Purchase Modifier: -8

High Grade Steel (PL5)
High grade steel is strong but heavier than aircraft grade aluminum. Many countries without access to exotic materials are beginning to use high grade steel in their early attempts at mecha construction.
Hardness: 8
Base Purchase Modifier: -2



Military Uplink (PL5)
The military uplink is used to communicate with surveillance aircraft, C3 bunkers, recon drones and naval units. The uplink allows a unit to send and receive data across the globe through the military satellite network. It can also download data from reconnaissance assets for use in the field.
Equipment Slots: None, requires Comm System installed.
Activation: Move action
Range: personal
Target: You
Duration: persistent
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 20

Anti-Missile System (PL5)
The anti missile system is a small caliber chain gun linked with a search radar designed to detect and neutralize incoming missiles. The system imposes a -5 penalty to hit the target mecha with missiles
Equipment Slots: 2, must be Back/Torso/Shoulders
Activation: none
Range: personal
Target: you
Duration: 1 round
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Licensed (+1)

Anti-Infantry Defense System (PL5)
The anti-infantry defense system utilizes a series of small direction mines that are linked to a web fo sensors mounted on the lower portions of the mecha. When enemy infantry approach, the sensors detect the enemy soldier and choses the appropriate number of mines and direction, then detonates them. The system does 2d6 slashing damage to anyone within 15 feet of the mecha.
Equipment Slots: 2, must be Legs/Boots/Belt
Activation: free action
Range: personal
Target: you
Duration: 1 round
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Military (+3)


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 19, 2016)

Mecha Radar System (PL5)

The radar sensor system allows a mecha to detect aerial threats and engage them with its weapon systems. A radar sensor system grants a +2 equipment bonus on the operator's Navigate and Spot checks against aerial targets. With a successful Computer Use check (DC 15) and a move action, the operator can use the sensor system to actively scan a single nonliving aerial target and determine all the following information about the target:
The target's size
The target's locomotive capabilities
The target's present direction or trajectory.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Move action (active scan mode only)
Range: 10 mile radius emanation centered on your mecha
Area: 1 nonliving target (active scan only)
Duration: Persistent (passive scan mode) or 1 round (active scan mode)
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 18
Restriction: none



Jump Jets (PL5)
Jump jets come with pre-loaded reservoir of chemicals that power thrusters giving the mecha a limited jump capability. While this cannot offer true flight, it does allow mecha to "jump" onto rooftops or over larger barriers. Jump jets provide a vertical "jump" of 100 feet. Can be used 5 times before requiring a refueling. 
Equipment Slots: 1 must be Back, Shoulders, or boots
Activation: none
Range: Personal
Target: you
Duration: 1 round
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 14, refueling costs PDC 9
Restriction: none



Detachable External Pods
A detachable external pod is a piece of equipment or weaponry mounted on the outside of the mecha instead of inside as an integral part of the mecha. Each external pod imposes a -5 feet penalty to the mecha's speed and decreases flight maneuverability by one category.
Every attack against the mecha has a 15% chance to damage an external pod. Each pod generally has a hardness of 5 and 20 hit points. When a pod is destroyed so is the equipment inside. Pods can be ejected as a free action, which remove the penalties added by that pod.
Most pods are unpowered except for special purpose ones. Pods have an equivalent space of about one slot each normally. Pods built for ammunition must be attached to the same area as the weapon they are meant to supply.

ECM Pod
The ECM pod is used to jam and disrupt enemy communications and sensors. The enemy pilot must make an opposed attack roll vs the defender's base defense plus his Computer Use skill bonus to target the mecha. If the attacker fails he cannot target the ECM equipped mecha this round.
Equipment Slots: None
Activation: Move action
Range: personal
Target: you
Duration: persistent
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Military (+3)

Grapple/Winch Pod
This pod is an integrated grapple gun and attached winch motor. The winch can pull most large mecha and small vehicles. This pod is often used by special forces as its less flashy and noisy than a jetpack. Civilian Search and Rescue also use the grapple/winch pod on SAR mecha. A successful ranged attack will attach the grapple. The strength of the winch is the same as the mecha it is attached to. The winch has 200 feet of chain.
Equipment Slots: none
Activation: attack action
Range: 200 feet
Target: you
Duration: persistent
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 10
Restriction: none

Recon Pod
Recon pods are a set of cameras, sensors and the devices to record the data collected. Used on reconnaissance missions they can be added to any type of mecha though they are usually placed on small stealthy mecha.
Equipment Slots: none
Activation: attack action
Range: 1 mile, line of sight
Area: 1 target (passive/active)
Duration: persistent (passive scan mode) or 1 round (active scan mode)
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: as per sensors +2

Weapon Pod
Weapons can be taken in pods and follow all the rules for pods. When a weapon pod runs out of ammunition or becomes damaged it can be dropped thereby increasing the speed of the mecha. This allows more internal space for mecha to carry other equipment. Weapons will have only 3/4 of what an integrated weapon has. 
Equipment Slots: None
Activation: per weapon
Range: per weapon
Target: per weapon
Duration: per weapon
Saving Throw: per weapon
Purchase DC: per weapon +2
Restriction: per weapon

Buoyancy Pod
This pod provides buoyancy for underwater exploration or combat, allowing the mecha to ascend and descend in water, much like the ballast tanks on a submarine. If the pod is damaged for some reason, the mecha may ascend or descend out of control until the pod is repaired.
Equipment Slots: none
Activation: move action
Target: you
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 27
Restriction: none

Parachute Pod
The Parachute pod allows mecha to be dropped into inaccessible locations. The pilot needs to make a DC 15 piloting role to remain upright when the mecha lands or ben knocked prone.
Equipment Slots: none
Activation: attack action
Target: you
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 14
Restriction: Licensed (+1)



Small Manipulator Arms
These small versions of the mecha's basic arms usually attached to the chest to help with moving or loading standard size loads rather than industrial size loads which is what the regular arms are for. The small manipulator arms can also be used to load patients into medical pods and carry small amounts of cargo. Small manipulator arms only gives a +4 Strength bonus to the Pilot's Strength.
Equipment Slots: 1, must be torso
Activation: free action
Range: personal
Target: you
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 10 + one quarter the mecha's base purchase DC
Restriction: none



Extensor Gauntlets (PL 6)
Extensor gauntlets use advanced robotics and a series of ingenious ‘stacked’ concentric metal and plastic armor plates to extend the pilot’s reach several yards farther than normal. The pilot’s gloved hand seems to ‘ratchet’ out from his arm, extending on a flexible metal tendril.
With this enhancement the pilot can choose to extend the reach of one (or both hands, if both are equipped with this enhancement) in 10 ft increments, up to a maximum of 50 ft reach. However, each 10 ft reach improvement carries with it a –2 penalty to all attack rolls and skill
checks made with that hand due to the relative clumsiness of the robotic manipulator. Due to this same clumsiness, though the pilot can choose to attack foes up to 50 ft away with a melee attack, he or she doesn’t ‘threaten’ those squares, nor can the pilot make any more attacks of
opportunity than normal. 
Equipment Slots: One (must be arms)
Activation: Standard action
Range: maximum 50 ft range
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 10 + one quarter the Power Armor’s base
purchase DC
Restriction: None


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 19, 2016)

Storm

The Storm is an assault mech made by the creators of the Sentry mkI and IIs. Many critics are not fond of it's open cockpit design, but many poorer users like the heavier weaponry in a small mech. 

Large Scout Walker Mecha (refer to Future Tech, pg 66)
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Duralloy
Bonus to Defense: +2 (open cockpit)
Armour Penalty: -6
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: 0
Speed: 20 ft Base
Purchase DC: 42

Helmet: Class I Sensor System
Torso: Open Cockpit Mk1
Back: T-95 ammo 6 belts
Shoulders: 1 shot Internal Burst Missile
Left Arm: T-95 ammo 6 belts
Left Hand: Hand Replacement 2 Slots: 2 Fire-linked T-95 Cavalcade Chainguns
Right Arm: 4 M-87 missiles
Right Hand: Hand Replacement 2 Slots: M-87 Talon Missile Launcher, plus 4 extra missiles
Boots: 
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Comm system
Bonuses: +2 Navigate and Spot
Weapons: Two Fire-Linked T-95 10d6 ball, 20, 60 ft incr, Semi/Auto, 10 belts each
M-87 Talon Missile Launcher 15d6 ball/fire, 20, - ft incr, single, 4 int +8 extra missiles, 20 lbs
1 Shot Internal Burst Missile 5d12 ignore half hardness/DR of target, 19-20, 125 ft, Single, 1 Missile
Slam 1d8 bludgeon.

Mecha Equipment

Open Cockpit
The open cockpit is like a normal cockpit, only it's open, leaving the pilot exposed somewhat. The open cockpit reduces the mecha's armour bonus to defense dependent on which model of open cockpit, due to how open it is. On large sized mecha the Open cockpit must be in one of the following slots: helmet, torso, and back. Mk1 armour bonus is only 1/4, Mk2 armour bonus is only 1/2, Mk3 armour bonus is 3/4 of its normal bonus, round up.
Equipment Slots: 1 for Mk1 and Mk2, 2 for Mk3
Activation: None
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC: -5 for Mk1, -3 for Mk2, -1 for Mk3
Restriction: None

1 Shot Internal Burst Missile
This is a single shot, cut down version of the Internal Burst missile used on capital ships and heavy tanks. These missiles bore into the target's armour before detonating, causing severe damage to many internal systems. Internal burst missiles ignore one-half of a target's hardness/DR.
1 slot
PDC 23 (+3 Military)



PA-01

The PA-01 doesn't look pretty, but it's cheap. Also known as Uglies, Junkers, or POS. The plans for the PA-01 were stolen from a military database then released on the internet and other world wide communication systems. Almost anyone can build one after downloading the plans and has access to the right equipment. Unfortunately due to this fact, many are subpar and can't take a beating against any military units. Although there are a few groups that manufacture the PA-01s in bulk that are of a higher quality than most homemade ones.
The only advantages of the PA-01 are that it's extremely easy to use, fairly cheap ranging in price from an expensive vehicle to a small house. 
Bulk built ones usually come standard with the left arm being the weapon arm, built in assault rifle and a five shot 40mm grenade launcher. Other weapons can be installed, such has a heavy machine gun, grenade launcher, or even a multishot rocket launcher (usually up to 5 shots at most), or automatic shotgun. Many users also carry a submachine gun or other light weapon for the other hand, or a rocket launcher for heavier punch against armoured targets.

PA-01 (Bulk manufactured stats) PL5/6
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 75
Superstructure: Steel
Hardness: 5
Armour: Steel
Bonus to Defense: +5 equipment, -1 size
Armour Penalty: -7
Reach: 5 ft
Strength Bonus: fixed 18
Dexterity Penalty: 0
Speed: 20 ft
Purchase DC: 26
Game Note: The PA-01 is just barely Large in size, thus its reach is that of a Medium size mech, and can be counted as a medium sized creature when it's advantagous to do so, except for swimming, escape artist checks, reach. Can use standard size infantry weapons in its hands.
Cheap Construction
Fixed Strength
If a homemade version, weapon can by any infantry weapon instead, also reduce HP by 2d6 due to many users using scrap metal.

Helmet: Cockpit
Torso: Cockpit
Back: Eyeball Mark 2
Shoulders: 
Left Arm: Weapon Varies
Right Arm: 
Boots:

Standard Package Features: 
Weapons: Builtin Assault Rifle/grenade launcher 2d8 ball, 20, 80 ft incr, Semi/Auto, 4 belts of 50 rds
grenade launcher varies (usually frag 3d6), 20, 70 ft, single, 5 box.
Slam 1d8 bludgeon.

Cheap Construction:
Using readily available materials and not military grade ones, makes the item less robust and a bit weaker. Reduce base HP of the mech by 25% and base purchase DC by 10. Large would be 75 HP.

Steel Superstructure (PL5)
Readily available steel used in the construction of the mech.
Hardness:5
Base Purchace DC Modifier: -5

Steel Armour (PL5)
Easy to aquire and strong. Comparable to Alumisteel, although a bit heavier, although cheaper.
Equipment Bonus: +5
Armour Penalty: -7
Speed Penalty: -10 feet
Purchase DC: 6 + one-half mecha's base purchase DC

Fixed Strength
The mecha's strength rating is fixed, which is usually lower than other mechs of its size or class. Used as a method of reducing costs, or when great strength isn't an issue for the mech's purpose.
The strength rating is different for each size of mech. Large Str 18, Huge Str 26, Gargantuan Str 34, Colossal Str 42.
Purchase DC of mech is reduced by 5.

Eyeball Mark 2
Eyeball sensors are just one's eyes, well the Mark 2 is a little more than that. Basically a digital set of binoculars and passive night vision.
PDC: 14

Weapon arms:
Assault rifle
An assault rifle, like the M16 with a grenade launcher similar to the M79 are built into a frame. Has enough room for 4 belts of 50 rounds and 5 40mm grenades.
PDC 20

Grenade Launcher
An automatic grenade launcher is built into this arm, holding around 50 rounds
PDC 24

Rocket Launcher
A multishot rocket launcher is built into the arm
Rocket Launcher 6d6, fire, 20, 80 ft, single, 5 box.
PDC 25

Other weapon arms exist that are usually unique to the builder or custom order. A few include automatic shotguns, or dual assault rifles or shotguns. Several have been seen with three submachine guns built into the arm, known as room sweepers.



Thunder

The Thunder is an infantry support mech. Designed to move with infantry and help take on armoured units, bunker clearing capabilities or large area denial/suppression. Armed with an array of mini rockets and mini grenades, rapid fire laser rifle to aid it in it's mission.
The Thunder is fairly well armoured, with a large backpack unit, shaped similar to butterfly wings in shape, making it a little top heavy. This is the main missile/rocket launcher system, and can be ejected in an emergency. This pack can be used as an emergency explosive, setting all the remaining warheads to self destruct on a counter after it has been ejected.

Size: Large Heavy Assault Mech
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Duralloy
Bonus to Defense: 
Armour Penalty: 
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: 0
Speed: 30 ft without missile system, 20 with the system attached.
Purchase DC: 45

Helmet: Oracle Targeting System Mk2
Helmet: Cockpit
Torso: Cockpit
Back: Missile Weapon Pack
Shoulders: Class III Sensor System
Shoulders: External Equipment Pod (Holds 6 Crud Rockets and 200 mini-grenades for M-GL43A)
Left Arm: M-55 Crud Rocket Launcher
Left Hand: M-GL43A
Right Arm: M-21 Comet Autolaser
Right Hand: M-21 Comet Autolaser
Boots: 
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Comm system
Bonuses: +2 Navigate and +2 Spot, 90 ft darkvision
Weapons: M-GL43A varies, varies, 20/varies, 80 ft, S/A, 100 box +200, 21 lbs
M-55 Crud Rocket Launcher 10d6 slash, 20, 200 ft incr, single, 6 int +6 extra rockets, 35 lbs
Multi-Launch Mini-Rocket Launcher varies, varies, 20/varies, 150 ft, 50 mini rockets per launcher (100 total), 300 lbs
Slammer Missiles 6d8, concussion, 20, 250 ft, single, 3 missiles per launcher (6 total)
Slam 1d8 bludgeon.

New Equipment

Missile Weapon Pack
This system is unique to the Thunder so far. The ends of the 'wings' are launchers for its ordinance. The upper wings contain the mini rocket launchers, while the lower smaller set contain several slammer missiles.
Multi-Launch Mini-Rocket Launcher x2
The top 'wings' contain two multi-launch mini rocket launchers, similar to the ones installed on the Hailstorm robots, but with expanded magazines for longer endurance in fights. The multi-launch system is fully capable of firing a single rocket at one target.
Barrage: Target a square and it launches five rockets surrounding it to overlap the explosive areas of the warheads to maximize damage potential.
Blast radius is 2.5 times the radius of one rocket. So if rocket has a 20 ft blast radius, barrage radius is 50 ft.
Anyone caught in the blast radius takes 1.5 times normal rocket damage, Reflex save DC is increased by +5. A rocket's ability to ignore hardness/DR is ignored unless target within takes up half or more of the blast radius.
Each launcher holds 50 mini-rockets (for a total of 100 rockets), usually a mix of 25 fragmentation and 25 explosive.
Range Increment 150 ft
Slammer Missile Launcher x2
The two lower 'wings' contain three slammer missiles each for large area denial and even anti-aircraft use.
Slammer Missile (PL6)
Damage: 6d8 to target hit, 3d8 to everything within 50 ft radius. 
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Concussion
Range Increment: 250 ft. Aircraft mounted ones use normal rules for missiles similar to sidewinders.
Rate of Fire: Single
Weight: 21 lbs per missile
Ammo: 3 missiles each wing for a total of 6
Game Notes: Target hit must make Fort save 25 or Stunned for 1d6+3 rounds, is knocked prone if person, if an airborne target, like a helicoptor or even a hovercraft must make a Pilot skill check DC 25 to maintain control. Everything within the blast radius must make Fort Save DC 20 or be stunned for 1d6 rounds, Reflex save DC 20 or be thrown 20 ft and knocked prone (damage for striking a target while being thrown apply). Flying and hovering craft must make Pilot skill check DC 20 or lose control. 
Reduces speed of mech by 10 ft.
PDC: 36 for fully loaded weapon system Mil (+4)

M-GL43A
The M-GL43A is a large size mech, or creature, large pistol or submachine gun shaped weapon that fires mini-grenades instead of regular bullets that allow for a far more versatile weapon. The M-GL43A can fire any mini-grenade available on the market. If used on autofire, increase Reflex DC by +5 and autofire area to 15 ft by 15 ft, but still uses only 10 rounds (add blast radius of mini grenades around the autofire area for those affected by grenade damage). Holds 100 rounds. Each equipment slot dedicated to ammunition holds 200 rounds.
Equipment Slots: 1 hand or arm if large size
Activation: Attack action
Range Increment: 80 ft
Target: Single target within 800 ft or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Based on grenade used.
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Military (+3)


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 19, 2016)

Zoison Assault Mech

The Zoison is a new, fairly simple to use assault mech. Boasting robust armour, reliable weapons, the 31 foot tall Zoisons will stride across the battlefields, taking and holding positions. Using a new headless design to lower the profile slightly and put the sensor system in a more protected area of the torso makes it far less easier to blind the pilot. Zoisons use readily available parts, making repairs that much quicker, plus also come with onboard instructions to aid field mechanics in their repairs to get a Zoison running again. The only complaint a few customers have is the lack of hands, although they can't complain about the generous amount of ammunition a Zoison can carry into battle.

Size: Huge (-2)
Bonus Hit Points: 200
Superstructure: Vanadium
Hardness: 25
Armour: Resilium
Bonus to Defense: +8
Armour Penalty: -7
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +16
Dexterity Penalty: 
Speed: 40 ft Base
Purchase DC: 46

Torso: Cockpit
Torso:Cockpit
Back: Multi-Launch Mini-Rocket Launcher
Back: Multi-Launch Mini-Rocket Launcher
Shoulders: Chaff Launcher
Belt: Class III Sensor System
Left Arm: M-9 Extra Ammo
Left Hand: M-9 Barrage Chaingun
Left Hand:M-9 Extra Ammo
Right Arm: M-9 Extra Ammo
Right Hand:M-9 Barrage Chaingun
Right Hand:M-9 Extra Ammo
Boots: Life Support System
Comm System

Reinforced Armour See here for details.
Chaff Launcher found in Future Tech page 72. Note: The book doesn't list how many chaff bundles are in the system so I usually give it 10 bundles, PDC 11 to reload the launcher with 10 bundles.

Standard Package Features: Comm system
Bonuses: +2 Navigate and +2 Spot, 90 ft darkvision
Weapons: M-9 Barrage Chaingun 5d6 ball, 20, 60 ft, S/A, Linked (16 belts of 50 ea), Huge, 100 lbs X2
Multi-Launch Mini-Rocket Launcher varies, varies, 20/varies, 150 ft, 25 mini rockets per launcher (50 total), 60 lbs X2
Slam 2d6 bludgeon.

New Equipment
Multi-Launch Mini-Rocket Launcher
This system is similar to the multi-launch mini-rocket launcher used in the Missile Weapon Pack on the Thunder assault mech, although smaller in size and is just the mini-rocket launcher component.
This system is capable of launching a single rocket or laying down a barrage to level an area.
Barrage: Target a square and it launches five rockets surrounding it to overlap the explosive areas of the warheads to maximize damage potential.
Blast radius is 2.5 times the radius of one rocket. So if rocket has a 20 ft blast radius, barage radius is 50 ft.
Anyone caught in the blast radius takes 1.5 times normal rocket damage, Reflex save DC is increased by +5. A rocket's ability to ignore hardness/DR is ignored unless target within takes up half or more of the blast radius.
Each launcher holds 25 mini-rockets.
Range Increment 150 ft
PDC 28 Mil (+3)



Wolf Tank

The Wolf Tank is a hybrid, crossing the line between tank and mech. Instead of a true bipedal form, below the torso is a tank like vehicle part with treads, which adds great stability to the mech. It also lacks the traditional head of most mechs. An interesting feature the Wolf Tank does have is the ability to raise and lower its torso so as to better look over obstacles, or to seem more imposing to any large animals it may encounter, raising from it's 13 foot height to 23 ft.
The Wolf Tank is a fairly simple design, relatively speaking, but its key selling points is its low price and very simple controls. The Wolf is so simple to pilot that anyone who's had training in combat vehicles, or even heavy construction equipment can pilot it with some skill, although not to the extent of someone with full training. Although with enough practice, untrained people can easily become proficient in using one. 

Wolf Tank (PL5/6)
Size: Large Heavy Assault(can extend to huge)
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Alumisteel
Hardness: 10
Armour: Alumisteel
Bonus to Defense: +5
Armour Penalty: -6
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: 
Speed: 35 ft
Purchase DC: 36 

Torso: Cockpit
Torso: Cockpit
Back: Extending system
Shoulders: Class II Sensor System
Left Arm: M-9 ammo
Left Hand Replacement (2 slots): M-9 Barrage Chaingun and 6 extra belts of ammo
Right Arm: M-9 ammo
Right Hand Replacement (2 slots):  M-9 Barrage Chaingun and 6 extra belts of ammo
Treads: Anti-Obstacle System
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Comm System
Bonuses: +2 Navigate and Spot
Weapons: 2 M-9 Barrage Chaingun 5d6 ball, 20, 60 ft, S/A, Linked (16 belts of 50 rds ea), Huge, 100 lbs
Slam 1d8, bludgeon, 20, melee

New Equipment
Anti-Obstacle System
The anti-obstacle system is designed to help remove any obstacles that the Wolf Tank simply can't just drive over. It contains several robotic arms that extend. The robotic arms are fairly simple with rudimentary grasping hands, with several cutting tools mounted on them including a buzzsaw, bolt cutters and a cutting torch. These robotic arms have a Strength rating of 22, and have a 10 ft reach past the treads.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Standard action
Range Increment: 10 ft
Target:
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC: 21
Restriction: None

Extending System
A telescoping system with powerful hydraulics designed to extend the reach, or height of a mech. When installed in belt, back or torso, can extend the upper torso up (or out if a quadruped) by enough to bring it into the next size category. The mech can still fight while extended, however unless using a reach weapon, or ranged weapon, will be unable to strike targets in adjacent squares to the mech. If mounted in the shoulders, the arms can extend to increase the reach of the mech by 10 ft. If mounted in the legs or belt (choosing legs instead of torso extension, which must be made at time of creation and can not be changed), the mech can extend its height, raising its entire body, which increases its speed by 10 ft, but pilot must make a balance check DC 15 any time the mech makes an attack.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Move action
Duration: Instantaneous/continuous until deactivated
Purchase DC: 34
Restriction: None



Griffin

The Griffin is a quick strike mech made for lightning strikes. Some might consider it a scout mech, but its sensors aren't any better than average mechs. Light on armour, but has fairly strong weapons, coupled with its high speed, many griffins are piloted by dare devils. Many griffin pilots place wagers on who will reach the target first and draw first blood, making them very competitive and aggressive. 
Griffins come standard with a heavy weapon on the right arm, usually a laser or plasma cannon, with a missile launcher on the other arm, with a melee weapon attached, usually a set of tiger or panther claws. Mounted under the cockpit is a pair of lighter rapid fire weapons, usually used against infantry or lighter armoured foes.
Griffins are not laid out like traditional mechs, lacking a humanoid head and have reversed jointed legs. This aids in their high speed and maneuverability, letting them get around rough terrain or obstacles. The reverse jointed legs allows their 14 foot tall frame lower down to aid it hide when laying in ambush.
Griffin (PL6)
Size: Large
Bonus Hit Points: 80
Superstructure: Alumisteel
Hardness: 10
Armour: Resilium
Bonus to Defense: +5 (+6 armour -1 size)
Armour Penalty: -5
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: 0
Speed: 50 ft Base
Purchase DC: 42 
Torso: Class III Sensor System
Torso: Cockpit
Belt: Dual Heavy Laser Rifles
Back: Cockpit
Shoulders: 4 pack of M-87 missiles
Left Arm: M-87 Firestar Missile Launcher
Left Hand: PS-15 Panther Claws
Right Arm: Typhoon 240 Laser Cannon
Right Hand: Typhoon 240 Laser Cannon
Comm System 
Standard Package Features: Comm System
Bonuses: +2 Navigate and Spot, 90 ft darkvision, +4 Jump checks
Weapons: Typhoon Laser Cannon 10d6 fire, 20, 100 ft, Single, -, Huge
M87 Talon Missile Launcher 15d6 half ball/fire, 20, - ft, Single, 8 rd, Huge
Dual Heavy Laser Rifle 6d8 fire, 20, 100 ft, S/A, unlimited, Large
PS-15 Panther Claws 2d6 slashing, 19-20, melee
Slam 1d8, bludgeon, 20, melee
New Equipment
Reverse Jointed Legs
These legs have the joints in reverse to normal mechs. This gives the mech more movement, but does make them a little more unstable, suffering a -4 stability penalty on checks to resist bull rush and trip attempts. Reverse jointed equipped mechs gain a +20 feet to speed, and a +4 bonus to Jump checks, but can not be mounted on mechs of gargantuan or colossal sizes, and they also loose the boots equipment slot as it is required for stabilization systems.

Dual Heavy Laser Rifles
This is a mini turret mounted on the lower torso of the Griffin that holds two fire linked heavy laser rifles. A heavy laser rifle deals 4d8 fire, 100 ft range. The turret can cover the full front half of the Griffin and can aim directly below the Griffin, so it can attack targets directly under it.



Banshee

The Banshee is a heavy assault mech built around direct energy weapon systems. It gets its name from the loud whine of its gatling lasers spinning as they blast away at targets. The sturdy frame allows it to soak up damage, but even with its thick armour, the banshee is still vulnerable to infantry. Built on either side of the cockpit are two dual laser turrets to fend off attacks from infantry. The primary weapons of the Banshee are a pair of high speed gatling lasers which can fire up to 5000 pulses a minute. However, at this rate of fire, the emitters would burn out after more than 30 seconds of sustained fire, so most banshee's have their weapons limited between 3000 and 4200 pulses per minute.

Banshee (PL6/7)
Size: Huge
Bonus Hit Points: 250
Superstructure: Neovulcanium
Hardness: 20
Armour: Duralloy
Bonus to Defense: +6 (+8 equipment -2 size)
Armour Penalty: -8
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +16
Dexterity Penalty: 
Speed: 30 ft
Purchase DC: 45 Mil (+3)

Slots
Back: structural enhancement
Left Arm: XGL Laser
Left Hand: XGL Laser
Right Arm: XGL Laser
Right Hand: XGL Laser
Shoulders: Dual Laser Turret x2
Torso: Cockpit
Belt: Class III Sensor System
Boots: light fortification
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Headless design, class III sensory system, XGL laser x2, Dual laser turret, light fortification
Bonuses: +2 equipment bonus to Navigate and Spot, darkvision 90 feet, 25% of critical hits change to regular hits.
Weapons: XGL Laser 6d6 or 9d8, fire, 20, 120 ft, S/A, 100 internal, Huge x2
Dual Laser Turret 4d8, fire, 20, 75 ft, s, -, Large x2
Slam 2d6 bludgeoning. 

New Equipment
XGL Laser
These gatling lasers were designed specifically for the Banshee, able to throw large amounts of laser blasts across the battle field. A single pulse deals only 6d6 points of fire damage, and are fully capable of full automatic fire. Where the XGL's really shine is their burst fire, able to fire large amounts of pulses as a burst in a single attack, dealing 9d8 points of fire damage in a single attack. The XGL does have limited power in its power cells, before being drained and requires time for the power core of the Banshee to recharge them, and burst mode, suffering -3 to attack, and doesn't require the Burst Fire feat, uses up 10 rounds. The burst mode can also be used in full automatic, increase area targeted by 5 feet a side and the Reflex save DC by +5. The power cells of the XGL has 100 rounds, and recharges at a rate of 1 round every minute after it hasn't been used for 5 rounds. These weapons are also quite loud, opponents gain a +5 bonus to Listen checks to hear them, as they have a very distinctive whine.
Equipment Slots: 2, must be Arm or Hands, Torso, Shoulders
Activation: Attack
Range: 100 ft
Target: Single target within 1000 ft or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Mil (+3)
PDC: 31 Mil (+3)

Dual Laser Turret
These turrets are a pair of laser rifles mated together in a turreted mount to provide protection against infantry. They are tied into the mech's sensors and fire automatically at any target not designated friendly that come within range of the mech. Each turret deals 4d8 points of fire damage. When set in defensive mode, they each have 2 attacks at +4 to attack rolls (size modifier is already taken into account for the attack bonus) and attack anything that isn't designated a friendly within 75 feet of the mech, as attacks of opportunities and/or as readied actions. The pilot can choose to use the turrets himself, but doesn't gain the multiple attacks or the bonus, instead using his own bonus, adding the size modifier of the mech to the attack roll.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Attack, or automatic
Range: 75 ft
Target: Single target within 75 feet
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 29
Restriction: Mil (+3)


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 19, 2016)

Recon Rat
The Recon Rat is a sophisticated robot for surveliance work. Able to go virtually anywhere a normal rat can, slip in and out of places undetected and send back all that it sees and hears through various encrypted means to it's controller's console. Programmed with the instincts of a rat to help it blend in with other rats also thanks to the addition of chemical sacks that let the robot smell like one of the swarm. Used by black ops groups for scouting areas or to trail a target, or by some search and rescue groups to find people buried in collapsed tunnels or buildings before their air runs out.

Recon Rat PL 6/7
Type: Construct
CR: 1/2
Size: Tiny
Hit Points: 1/4d10 (2 hp)
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 40 ft, climb 20 ft ferrous surfaces
Defense: 17, 17 touch
BAB/Grp: +0/-8
Attack: +2 melee 1d2
FS/Reach: 1 ft by 1 ft/ 0 ft
Special Qualities:  Construct traits, Resistance acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, fire 10, darkvision 180 ft, 
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +3, Will +0
Abilities: Str 2, Dex 17, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 5
Skills: Listen +8, Search +8, Spot +8, Hide +17, Move Silently +9, Escape Artist +5, +10 Navigate, +2 Survival
Feats: Alertness, Meticulous, Stealthy, Track

Frame: Biodroid
Locomotion: Legs (4 legs)
Manipulators: Jaws
Armour:
Sensors: Class VII
Skill Software: Skill Pogits Hide +4, Move Silently +4, Listen +4, Spot +4, Search +4
Feat Software: Feat Net
Accessories: Gimbaled Joints, magnetic feet, AV transmitter, AV Recorder, survivor array, chemical sacks
PDC: 30



Erumpo
The Erumpo was designed as defense or attack robot, specializing in seek and destroy or ambush. With its dual fire linked pulse lasers as the primary weapons, makes short work of infantry. The optic camouflage allows the Erumpo to sneak around or lay in wait before it springs an attack. 
The unique design of the Erumpo gives the top half a full 360 degree horizontal rotation plus 290 vertical rotation front to back. The most interesting feature of the Erumpo is the multi-attack vector module, which allows it to split into two parts, the top half able to roll around at great speed, while the lower half walks about. The weapons are split with the dual fire linked pulse rifles in the top, and the laser rifle is slung between the legs. Both halves can act independently coordinating attacks with each other, or with other Erumpos in the area via secured scrambled communications, making them even deadlier in small groups of 4 to 6, effectively doubling their numbers when multi-attack vectors are engaged.

 PL 6/7
Type: Construct
CR: 
Size: Large (10 ft)
Hit Points: 6d10 +20 (56)
Init: +3
Speed: 30 ft / 80 ft roller*
Defense: 17, touch 11 (-1 size +6 equipment, +2 Dex)
BAB/Grp: +9/+19 
Attack: +11 ranged linked pulse laser rifle (4d10), or +7 linked pulse laser rifle (4d10) and +7 linked pulse rifle (4d10), or +7 fire linked pulse rifle (4d10) and +7 laser rifle (3d8), or +15 melee slam (1d8+6)
FS/Reach: 10 ft/ 10 ft
Special Qualities:  Construct traits, co-ordinate attack
Saves: Fort +2, Reflex +4, Will +4
Abilities: Str 22, Dex 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 1
Skills: Listen +8, Search +4, Spot +8, Hide +4/+14 optic camouflage engaged, Move Silently +5, 
Feats: Personal Firearms Prof, Advanced Firearms Prof, Burst Fire, Dodge, Mobile, Point Blank Shot, Shot On The Run, Two-Weapon Fighting

Frame: Biomorph
Locomotion: Legs (4 legs)/ Roller
Manipulators: 
Armour: Resilium
Sensors: Class VI
Skill Software: Skill Pogits Hide +8, Move Silently +4, Listen +4, Spot +4, Search +4
Feat Software: Feat Net x2
Accessories: Dexterity Upgrade X3, Intelligence Upgrade x5, Wisdom Upgrade x2, Gimbaled Weapon Mount X3, Energy-Resistant Coating (fire 5), Energy-Resistant Coating (electricity 5), Optic Camouflage, Twin Linked Pulse Laser Rifle x2, Pulse Laser Rifle, Oracle Targeting System Mark 3, Multi-Attack Vector Module 
PDC: 42

*When splits into it's two parts, the top half has the two linked pulse rifles, it's attacks change to
+12 ranged linked pulse rifle (4d10), or +8 ranged linked pulse rifle (4d10) and +8 linked pulse rifle (4d10), no slam attack, speed changes to 80 ft, size to medium, has half the hit points 28, Defense changes to 18, 12 touch, hide skill changes to +10 or +18 with optic camouflage engaged

Bottom half has attack +12 ranged laser rifle (3d8), or **+12 melee slam (1d8+6) and +8 ranged pulse rifle, or +16 melee slam (1d8+6), size to medium, has 28 hit points, Defense changes to 18, 12 touch, hide skill changes to +10 or +18 with optic camouflage engaged
**Against small or prone/knocked down opponents, the Erumpo's lower half will stomp and/or attempt to pin an opponent and blast with its pulse rifle at the same time, or as its stomping one opponent blast away at another nearby opponent with the laser rifle to discourage others from helping the prone victim.

Co-ordinate Attack
When both halves of the Erumpo, or even with other Erumpos, attack the same target, each part gains a +2 to attack and +1 dodge bonus to attack on top of the bonus from the dodge feat that both halves can use, but only if the same target for attacking is used for the dodge feat.

New Equipment
Optic Camouflage PL7
The optic camouflage system allows the robot to blend in with its surroundings better, both visually and in other areas such as electromagnetically, infrared, ultraviolet. The sensors are used to take in the surrounding area, then that data is transmitted to the modified armour plating to mimic the environment much better than older systems of the past, allowing for real-time changes to the surface colouring and designs with only a 0.56 nanosecond delay.
Grants a +8 to hide checks.
PDC: 15 + one half robot's base purchase DC

Oracle Targeting System PL6
A robot version of the mech Oracle Targeting system including heuristic target-prediction profiling, ballistic projection and plotting, various preprogrammed tactics and strategies, all help the robots accuracy. The system grants an enhancement bonus on attack rolls (+2 to +10) with integrated weapons.
The system has five different categories (denoted Mark I through Mark V). Purchase DC varies depending on the enhancement bonus conferred.
Purchace DC: 18 for Mark I  (+2), 19 for Mark II (+4), 21 for Mark III (+6), 23 for Mark IV (+8), 24 for Mark V (+10)

Gimbaled Weapon Mounts PL6
These weapon mounts are on gimbaled joints allowing for fast movement and a high degree of movement, allowing for greater fields of fire.
PDC: +4 added to PDC from Table 10-8 Robot Weapon Mounts on page 189 of D20 Future

Multi-Attack Vector Module PL6
The multi-attack vector module allows the robot to split into multiple parts, each capable of it's own movement, attack and actions, provided each section is designed for movement. The purchase DC increases for the number of separate parts the robot splits into.
PDC: 15 + one half base purchace DC of robot's frame for two parts, 18 + one half base purchase DC for three parts, 21 + one half base purchase DC for four parts.

Roller PL6/7
The roller form of locomotion is a hybrid of treads and casters. A tread like caster(s) goes around the entire body of the robot allowing for quick easy movement, even allowing it to navigate most terrain and shallow steps. Can quickly change direction (using flying maneuverability as an example would be half way between Good and Perfect) and speed without losing control.
Purchace DC: three quarters the purchace DC of the robot's frame 



Devastator PL6

The Devastator, when you need to break through enemy lines or have a solid defense. Some critics complain about its retro look, many soldiers find it gives it a more intimidating look. Many rebels have surrendered upon seeing a multi-ton metal clad behemoth charging at them like a crazed rhino. Although not built with many ranged weapons, it's mini-grenade launchers are fairly short ranged, Devastators get their name from charging into areas with enemy troops or vehicles and devastating everything in sight with its fists and 'rain of death' as troops call it's grenade attack, or it's firefog. The firefog being quite deadly within close quarters, and within some units, the primary attack method. Some countries are working to ban the firefog as an inhumane weapon.
Favoured uses of Devastators are storming bunkers or other fortifications and letting it smash its way through wall and defenders with equal ease. Or as defenders of important units like combat engineers, negotiators, command APCs or of structures.
Besides its unique weapons and use, what makes the Devastator interesting is the advanced computer brain, first generation neural network. Modeling its personality after traits of various animals, primarily canine, rhino, armadillo and porcupine. Due to the neural network, the Devastator will learn over time, some develop little quirks, and when used with the same group of soldiers, it's found that they adapt their tactics to better mesh with them. Some Devastators that have seen a lot of combat with the same units become fiercely loyal, and considered more a loving pet and partner than just some combat drone to be used and tossed away when it's damaged.

Devastators can pull their arms close to their bodies to lock their shields tight against their body to create a heavily armoured shell. The six tubes on the Devastator's back contain smoke grenades and is also where the firefog is released from.

Devastator PL 6
Type: Construct
CR: 
Size: Large
Hit Points: 7d10+20 (65)
Init: -1
Speed: 20 ft 
Defense: 20 (-1 size +8 armour -1 dex +4 shield) or 24 from armoured shell (+4 shield +4 shield), 16 with armoured shell engaged.
Hardness: 15
BAB/Grp: +9/+21
Attack: +21 melee 2 Shield Fist 2d8+12, or +23 melee 4d6+12 ram, or +12 ranged mini grenades varies damage (usually explosive 3d6 fire, or fragmentation 3d6 slashing, range of 70 ft, 100 mini grenades), or +21 melee 2 shield fists 2d8+12 ea and +16 melee spike 2d6+6.
FS/Reach: 10 ft/ 10 ft
Special Qualities:  Construct traits, armoured shell, ram, reinforced construction, defensive shield, stomp, energy resistance
Special Attacks: Rain of Death, firefog, stomp
Saves: Fort +2, Reflex +3, Will +4
Abilities: Str 32, Dex 8, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Balance +3, Listen +6, Repair +3, Search +6, Spot +6, 
Feats: Run, Power Attack, Cleave, Shield Proficiency, Shield Specialization, Stomp

Frame: Biomorph
Locomotion: Legs (Pair)
Superstructure: Duralloy
Manipulators: Hand (Pair)
Armour: Duralloy
Sensors: Class V
Skill Software: 
Feat Software: Feat Progit x2
Accessories: Strength Upgrade x5, Cortex Mk 2, AV Recorder, Weapon Mounts, firefog, smoke grenades 5 smoke grenades per tube on back total of 30, mini grenade array, spike, Oracle Targeting Mark 2, Skill increases, added skills, energy resistant coating (fire resistance 10)
PDC: 36

Armoured Shell
The default state for the Devastator is "closed," with its shield arms against its body and its armoured frame locked tight. The Devastator can move normally in this state but cannot attack. In this state the Devastator gains damage resistance 25/- and also has a 50% chance to ignore critical hits like the Fortification armour ability. The Devastator can "open" as a free action to attack with its Shield Fists or to fire its Rain of Death. Once opened, closing again required a standard action.

Rain of Death: Every other round, as a standard action, can unlease an array of short-ranged grenades primed to immediately explode,  15 ft radius blast around the devastator, damage 7d6, fire or slashing depending on grenades used, Reflex DC 22 for half damage, creatures within 5 ft of the Devastator cannot save for half.  Each use of the rain of death uses 10 mini grenades.

Firefog
The Devastator comes with the firefog weapon system. Installed within the tubes on its back, it releases the firefog quickly and easily. The Devastator's firefog system is very similar to the mecha based one, only has six charges, one on each of the tubes mounted on its back, all other stats remain the same.

Defensive Shield
The Devastator can use its shield arms to defend a friendly target within 10 feet of it, granting the shield bonus to the target for the round, using the aid other action, replacing the normal +2 to Defense that aid other would normally grant with the shield's bonus.

Ram
One of the favoured first strike attacks of the Devastator is to close its arms against itself forming the armoured shell, then charging into combat, ramming into targets, impaling them on the spike. On a charge, the Devastator gains a speed of 100 (Run feat), and upon striking a target, deals 4d6+12, half piercing and half bludgeoning damage. Normal bonuses and penalties for running and charging apply and stack.

Stomp
The Devastator can stomp its foot or slam its fists on the ground to cause it to shake, knocking smaller targets within 10 feet of it to fall prone, DC Reflex 22.

New Equipment

Cortex
An engineering and computer programming breakthrough, cortexes are droid brains modeled after an organic brain. Although so far quite difficult to completely model after the human brain, other animal brains can be done, giving the droid some intelligence, but combining with animal instincts and cunning, depending on the animal personality traits used. Each cortex comes with basic skills for the droid to function, and can be easily programmed with added skills and feats. Due to the neural construction, droids with cortexes can improve their skills over time, and can aquire new skills or feats. Droids with cortexes can used as heroic character (player characters) but start with the basic hardwired skills, and one feat preprogramed.
Cortexes come in different levels of intelligence and preprogrammed skills.
Mark 1 comes with Intelligence 6, Listen 2 ranks, Search 2 ranks, Spot 2 ranks, can be programmed with another 3 feats, PDC 31
Mark 2 comes with Intelligence 8, Balance 2 ranks, Listen 4 ranks, Repair 2 ranks, Search 4 ranks, Spot 4 ranks, Run feat, and be programmed with another 3 feats, PDC 32
Mark 3 comes with Intelligence 10, Balance 4 ranks, Listen 4 ranks, Navigate 2 ranks, Repair 2 ranks, Search 4 ranks, Spot 4 ranks, Run feat, can be programmed with another 4 feats, PDC 33
Each model can be upgraded with more ranks in each skill and can additional skills and feats using feat progits beyond the number of feats that each level of cortex can with.

Shields
Bulwark Tactical Shields
Mounted on the arms of the Devastator are Bulwark tactical shields designed to fit snuggly against the Devastator's body when the arms are pulled in, creating a complete armoured shell around the body. These shields can also be used when not forming the armoured shell to defend the Devastator or its charge.

Firefog PL6 (Mech version)
Firefog is a highly flammable chemical spray that fills the air around the mech and makes  movement hazardous. The short-lived firefog cloud bonds with air molecules, and is so unstable that the friction created by normal movement can ignite it, turning the air around the Power Armor into a lethal firestorm.
Anyone moving faster than 10 ft per round within the area of a Firefog cloud will ignite the chemical. All targets within the cloud’s radius take 6d6 points of fire damage. The explosion can set  combustibles on fire, and a Reflex save, DC 18 halves the damage. Typically the mech is specially insulated to avoid damage from its own cloud, making this weapon ideal for laying ambushes. Has enough for 10 uses.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Free action to deploy a cloud
Range: 30 ft radius, centered on the mech
Target: All creatures and objects in range
Duration: A cloud can lie dormant for upto 1 minute
before disappating harmlessly; effects are instant when triggered.
Saving Throw: Reflex DC 18 Half Effect
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Military (+3)

Reinforced Construction
The robot is built far stronger and more robust than normal. Used only on military robots expected to be used in heavy combat. Allows the robot to use the Superstructure rules for mecha from d20 Future.

Feat
Shield Specialization
You are especially good at using a shield for defense.
Prerequisites: Shield Proficiency, base attack bonus +4 or higher.
Benefit: The character knows just how to angle a shield against incoming attacks to more easily deflect the force of the blow or to encourage a ranged weapon to slide off the shield rather than strike it directly. Adds +1 to the shield's bonus for melee attacks and +2 ranged attacks. The character must be aware of the incoming attack and not be flat footed.

Stomp
Using your great size and mass, you can cause the ground to shudder.
Prerequisites: Size Large, Strength 19+
Benefits: The character can stomp their foot or slame fist on the ground (as a standard action), causing it to shake. All creatures smaller than the character within 10 feet must make a Balance check (DC 10 + stomping character's strength modifier) or fall prone.


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 19, 2016)

Jade Naga 
Jade naga is a template that is added to any humanoid. The creature, retains upper humanoid torso, but looses their hair and their skin transforms into green scales and legs are transformed into a thick snake-like body. Scale colouration ranges shades of green to brown to black, with highlights of green, red or yellow. The base creature retains all abilities except as noted here:

Size: Medium (The base creature's carrying capacity is increased to 1.5x normal.)
Hit Dice: Increase to d10 or as base creature if hit dice is higher.
Speed: Ground speed is increased by +10 feet and gains a swim speed equal to their normal movement rate.
Reach: Same as base creature.
Face: 10 feet
Attacks: As base creature and gains a tail slap attack (1 + Strength modifier lethal damage and 2d6 subdual damage) as a natural secondary attack. A tail slap attack has a reach of 10 feet.
Special Attacks: A jade naga retains all the attacks of the base creature except any that require the use of legs. A jade naga also gains the following special attacks.
Poisoned Tail: small poisonous glands grown at the end of the jade naga's tail, allowing it to poison those it successfully inflicts at least one point of damage from a tail slap attack. Opponents damaged by a tail slap attack must make a Fortitude save (DC 10 + Con modifier) or become staggered for 1d4 rounds.
Constrict: The jade naga can coil about and crush an opponent after successfully grappling his victim. Each round in which the jade naga remains grappled with his opponent he deals 3d6 + Strength modifier subdual damage to the target.
Special Qualities: Immune to poison.
Saves: As base creature.
Abilities: +2 Strength
Skills: +6 species bonus to Climb checks.
ECL: +2
PDC: 34
Requires 6 Fort saves DC 25 



Pale Centaur
Pale centaur is a template that can be added to any humanoid creature. The base creature's lower body transforms into an alabaster coloured horse with cloven hooves and a leonine tail. The upper body grows in size to match. Fine but coarse white hair covers the creature's entire body.

Size: Large (the base creature's carrying capacity is increased to 3x normal).
Hit Points: Gains half their character level times Constitution modifier in bonus hit points. For example, if the base creature is level 10 and has a Constitution modifier of +3, they gain 15 hit points (3 x 5).
Speed: 50 feet.
Reach: 5 feet.
Face: 10 feet.
Special Attacks: A pale centaur gains the following special attacks.
Kick: The pale centaur may make a kick attack that deals 1d6 plus Strength modifier lethal damage.
Trample: A pale centaur can trample an opponent of medium-size or smaller during a charge. This deals 2d6 + one and a half times Strength modifier.
Abilities: +2 Strength, +4 Constitution.
Skills: Gains a +2 species bonus to Balance checks, and -6 to Climb checks.
Feats: Gains the Run feat.
ECL: +2
PDC: 35
Requires 6 Fort saves DC 27 



Mutation/Biotech Modifications

Climbing Claws
Your claws are not only made for combat, but also aid in climbing.
Prerequisite: Claws
MP Cost: +1
Benefit: Your claws grant you a +2 bonus to Climb checks.

Rending Claws
These claws are modified version of claws, designed for shredding flesh. 
Prerequisite: Claws
MP Cost: +2
Benefit: Claws deal an extra +1 damage per size category (medium +1, large +2, etc.), and also cause horrible bleeding wounds. Each attack that deals damage causes 1 point of bleeding damage each round, until treated. This damage is cumulative, thus 2 attacks causes 2 points of damage each round.

Human Metal Detector
You can alter the magnetic fields you use to create a protective barrier, to detect metallic objects near you that others would miss.
Prerequisite: Force Barrier, Wis 13
MP Cost: +1
Benefit: You gain an automatic Spot check with a +1 bonus anytime a metallic object is within 60 feet of you. You may detect objects that are hidden or implanted in the body of another, even those you can not normally see.

Force Attack
Instead of projecting an energy field for protection, you can instead firing small energy projectiles.
Prerequisite: Force Barrier
MP Cost: +2
Benefit: Instead of using the force barrier, you can fire energy projectiles. Each use per day of the force barrier provides 3 uses for attack, each dealing 2d4 points of force damage, with a range increment of 30 feet. 

Cloak Field
You can alter your force barrier to bend various forms of electromagnetic energy, and even light, around you to make you difficult to detect.
Prerequisite: Force Barrier
MP Cost +3
Benefit: Your force barrier can provide a +4 bonus to Hide as it bends light around you, making you appear more transparent or even invisible in low light conditions. It also diffuses your thermal signature to thermal imaging sensors. Other sensors also have difficulty detecting you. Each use uses one of your uses per day and lasts for 1 minute per point of Con modifier, and the force barrier does not provide any protective benefits while used in this manner.

Shattering Voice
Your sonic attacks are set in frequencies which can damage objects.
Prerequisite: Sonic attack
MP Cost: +2
Benefit: Your sonic attacks ignore 3 points of hardness and can damage inanimate objects as the sonic waves are in frequencies that are harmonic with various materials, literally shaking them apart.

Ablative Armour (Flaw)
Your exoskeleton or scaly armour breaks down after suffering major damage, although it does heal over time.
Prerequisite: Exoskeleton, scaly armour or any other mutation that grants a Natural armour bonus.
MP Cost: -2
Benefit: For every 20 points of damage you suffer, your Natural armour bonus provided by your mutation is reduced by 1. The armour bonus is healed at a rate of 1 for every 4 hours of rest or non-strenuous activity.



More Mutation/Biotech Modifications

Acidic Spit
Not only is your bite acidic, but you can spit acid short distances.
Prerequisite: Acidic Saliva
MP: +1
Benefit: You can spit a glob of acid short distances at your foes. The glob has a range of 10 feet out to 4 range increments, dealing 1d4 points of acid damage, up to once per round. Any round acid is spat, the user is unable to deal acid damage on a bite.
Special: Can be taken by itself, allowing the user to spit acid, but has no acidic bite.

Lingering Acidic Bite
The acid from your bites lingers for several seconds, continuing to deal damage.
Prerequisite: Acidic Saliva
MP: +2
Benefit: The acid from your bite continues to do damage over several rounds. After the initial bite, the acid deals 1 point of acid damage for 2 rounds.

High Corrosive Acid Saliva
Your acidic saliva eats through anything.
Prerequisite: Acidic Saliva and/or Acidic Spit
MP: +3
Benefit: Not only does your acidic saliva deal damage, but it lowers hardness/damage reduction by the same amount as the damage dealt.
Special: Can be combined with Lingering Acidic Bite, additional damage each following round also reduces hardness/damage reduction.

Shooting Spikes
Your bony spurs or chitinous spikes can be launched short distances.
Prerequisite: Prickly Pear
MP: +1
Benefit: You can launch 1d4 spikes that deal 1 point of piercing damage each at a target within 30 feet.

Spike Storm
You can shoot your spikes out all around you, striking anything close by.
Prerequisite: Prickly Pear, Shooting Spikes
MP: +2
Benefit: Once every 2 rounds, you can shoot all your spikes into a 30 foot area around you, dealing 1d6 points of piercing damage to all targets, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage.

Poison Cloud
You release a cloud of poison around you.
Prerequisite: Smokescreen
MP: +2
Benefit: Not only does the cloud you expel block sight, but it can also contain a poison. Chose from the following poisons: chloroform, mustard gas and tear gas. See page 54 of D20Modern Core book. 

Increase Use of Power
You can use your limited use power/ability/mutation more often that normal.
Prerequisite: Any mutation/power/biomod that has a limited number of uses per day.
MP: +2
Benefit: You can use your limited use power/ability/mutation Con modifier number of times in addition to the original limited number. 
Special: This modification can be selected multiple times, but only twice for each power. Otherwise a different power must be selected.


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 22, 2016)

Speedster

Either through mutation, experimentation or freak accident, the recipient has the ability to move at supernatural speeds, able to keep up with many land vehicles. Along with supernatural speed, the recipient has several other enhancements including enhanced reflexes, perception for noticing things around them as they speed by. Their body is also enhanced to withstand some damage from physical attacks and shocks created from their feet hitting the ground so quickly. Their metabolism is also enhanced to be more efficient, although they require more food daily, they are able to recover from exhaustion and fatigue incredibly quickly, able to get back into action in no time.
The enhanced speed also enhances their combat capabilities, using their speed to help deal more damage with an unarmed strike.

Speedster Template
The recipient retains all their abilities and gain the following abilities.
Size: Same
Hit Points: +0
Speed: 100 ft, 100 mph (10 chase scale)
Special Attacks: Blinding Punches, One Mile Punch, Vortex
Special Qualities: Bulldozer, Elusive, Enhanced Durability, Enhanced Reflexes, Enhanced Senses, Enhanced Stamina, Extraordinary Agility, Increased Appetite, Kinetic Enhanced Attacks, Spring Attack, Super Speed
Abilities: +1 Con, +4 Dex
ECL: +4
PDC: 38
Requires 10 Fort saves DC 26

Bulldozer (Ex)
The recipient is a powerful force when moving, treated as having the Improved Bull Rush feat, even if the recipient doesn't have the Power Attack feat. When attempting to make a Bull Rush attack, and moves at least 50 feet, gains a +4 bonus, in addition to +2 if charging, to the Strength Check, +1 per 20 feet of speed/distance traveled over 50 feet, and can Bull Rush a target up to two sizes larger. A successful bull rush pushes back the target 10 feet instead of the normal 5, plus an additional 10 feet per 5 points over the opponent's Strength check. The bull rush attempt can be part of an unarmed strike.

Elusive (Ex)
The recipient is very difficult to hit, especially at range. The recipient gains a +2 Dodge bonus in melee and +4 Dodge vs ranged attacks (all ranged attacks the recipient is aware of. Also gains +4 against grapple attempts and Escape Artist checks.

Enhanced Durability (Ex)
The recipient is tougher than normal, able to shrug off light wounds, gaining a weak form of damage reduction. Damage from unarmed strikes, even if they would deal lethal damage, falling and bludgeoning attacks are converted to nonlethal damage (see d20 Modern pg 141). The recipient's massive damage threshold is considered to be double normal (normally equal to Con score plus any bonuses from feats). GM Note: Against foes with super strength (other super strong or powered opponents) don't have their damage converted to nonlethal damage, but unarmed strikes will have their damage reduced by half. The recipient isn't killed until reaching -20 hit points instead of -10.

Enhanced Reflexes (Ex)
The recipient's reflexes are heightened, granting +4 to Reflex saves.

Enhanced Senses (Ex)
The recipient's senses are heightened, granting +4 bonus to Listen, Spot, Search.

Enhanced Stamina (Ex)
The recipient's biology is greatly enhanced, able to go longer and farther before tiring. The recipient can hold breathe 3 times longer than normal, able to run, force march or any other physical activity that would require a Fort save after performing for triple the time before needing to make a Fort save and gains a +4 to the Con or Fort save. Requires only 4 hours of rest to remove Fatigued condition, 30 minutes of rest to remove Exhausted condition. The recipient isn't considered disabled until -10 hit points, able to perform normally until reaching -10 hit points.

Extraordinary Agility (Ex) 
The recipient has enhanced agility, gaining +4 to Balance, Jump, Move Silently and Tumble. When falling, treats falls as 20 feet less with a successful Tumble check.

Increased Appetite
The recipient needs at least 50% more food each day than a normal person to fuel their increased speed. Would start to starve 25% sooner than a regular person.

Kinetic Enhanced Attacks (Ex)
As long as the recipient moves at least 20 feet before making a melee attack, they gain a +1 damage per 20 ft traveled for the attack. At vehicle speeds the recipient gains +5 damage per two squares traveled.

Spring Attack
The recipient gains the benefits of the Spring Attack feat, even if they do not possess the prerequisite feats. A recipient can move before and after an attack, and if the recipient has multiple attacks can move before and after each attack per round, but the total movement can not exceed their normal movement (100 ft).

Super Speed (Ex)
The recipient has superhuman levels of speed, able to run at vehicle speeds (100 mph, 10 chase scale) as normal movement for 5 hours before needing to make a Fort save for exhaustion. The recipient can Run at speed of up to 200 mph (20 chase scale). Treat this as running, with all required checks and penalties associated with it, just at much faster speeds.

Blinding Punches
As a full round attack, the recipient can launch a flurry of attacks against one target within 5 feet (making a 5 foot step). The recipient makes 1d6+2 attacks at -3 to attack roll and  -2 damage for each attack, and can only be made with an unarmed or one handed weapon (knife, small hammer, brass knuckles, etc). For each successful hit the recipient makes, the target must make a Fort save DC 14 +1/successful hit or be Dazed for 1 +1 per successful hit after the first rounds.

One Mile Punch
As a full round attack, the recipient charges (and taking the bonuses and penalties associated with a charge) an opponent at least 20 feet away, and makes a melee touch attack dealing 2d6+5 +Str modifier lethal damage. If the recipient takes -2 to attack roll and -5 damage, the recipient can also use their Bulldozer ability, but doesn't gain the bonuses except for distance the opponent is pushed back for a successful bull rush. If the recipient fails the bull rush attempted, the damage is still dealt.

Vortex
As a full round action, the recipient can move quickly attacking all opponents within a 30 foot radius of current position, taking a -4 to attack penalty and -2 to damage from a single attack each. The attack can be made with an unarmed strike or with a single handed light melee weapon (knife, hammer, short sword, etc).


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 25, 2016)

BATTLE HARNESS (PL 7)
In some extreme instances, mecha are assigned to extended duration combat missions, dropped into hostile territory with no chance of extraction or combat support for several days. In such cases the supplies a typical mecha is capable of carrying are insufficient for the expected needs; this is when a battle harness is frequently mounted on the mecha.
A battle harness is similar to the type of harness infantry and Special Forces wear – a carefully designed piece of equipment that allows one so outfitted to comfortably carry an excessive amount of gear – but specifically designed for a mecha frame. A single battle harness allows the mecha to temporarily carry an extra number of equipment
slots worth of mecha gear, exact number determined by the mecha’s size.
Mecha Size Battle Harness
Equipment Slots
Medium 2
Large 4
Huge 6
Gargantuan 8
Colossal 10
Carried equipment may be any reasonable mecha device or weapon, though it is frequently limited to food and water for the mecha’s crew, emergency repair gear, and extra ammunition. The GM has final say in what can or cannot be carried in a battle harness. It is important to note, though, that equipment carried in a battle harness cannot be used until it is properly installed on the mecha.
Equipment Slots: 0.
Activation: None.
Range: Personal.
Target: You.
Duration: Persistent.
Saving Throw: None.
Purchase DC: 16.
Restriction: None.



POLYMERIC Superstructure (PL 6)
Created from advanced polymers, such as carbon fiber and high-grade fiberglass, Polymeric superstructures are relatively light and cheap but they aren’t as durable as vanadium, neovulcanium, and other advanced materials.The greatest benefit of constructing a mecha’s superstructure with polymeric materials is the increase in speed – the mecha’s base speed is increased by +5 ft. – due to the material’s lightness.
Hardness:15.
Base Purchase DC Modifier: +4.



EXOSKELETAL ARMORED SHELL
(PL 7)
Consisting of numerous armored plates fashioned into multiple components that, when mounted, gives a mecha a sort of “suit of armor” that provides it with additional protection beyond its stock armor and defense systems, an exoskeletal armored shell is a temporary piece of gear that can be added to any existing mecha design.
The shell is bolted onto the mecha, reducing the mecha’s speed by 15 ft., inflicting a –4 penalty to the operator’s Dexterity, and restricting the use of any weapons not carried in the mecha’s hands. Few mecha are outfitted with armored shells – typically only combat machines and, even then, only when they are designated for intense combat operations.
An exoskeletal armored shell provides a mecha with 50 bonus hit points and a +5 equipment bonus to Defense (that supercedes the bonus granted by the mecha’s stock armor). Once the mecha loses 50 hit points the exoskeletal armored shell is destroyed and the mecha returns to its standard operational capabilities.
Equipment Slots: None.
Activation: None.
Range:.Touch.
Target: You.
Duration: See text.
Saving Throw: None.
Purchase DC: 10 + one-quarter the
mecha’s base purchase DC.
Restriction: Restricted (+2).



Chain Tangler
A changler, or chain tangler, is a mass of ten long chains attached to a mech's arm. Each chain is as long as a mech is tall. They can be reeled in partially so as not to trip the mech. On attacks they are fully extended and flailed against an opponent's legs in a trip attack, making a trip attack for free. The number and length of attack chains grants a bonus to your check when making a trip attack, as indicated in the weapon stats. The chains are designed to detach under sufficient pressure. If you are tripped during your own trip attempt, you can avoid the trip by detaching 1d4 chains. As long as at least one chain remains, the weapon can be used as normal. Changlers can also be used effectively by cooperative attackers. If you are the second or subsequent attacker to make a trip attack on your target this round, you receive a +2 bonus to your trip check. Damage and bonus to trip attacks are based on size: large +4, 2d8 bludgeoning, PDC 17; huge +6, 4d6 bludgeoning, PDC 18; gargantuan +8, 3d12 bludgeoning, PDC 19; colossal +12, 5d12 bludgeoning, PDC 20.

Equipment Slots: 1 arm or hand
Activation: Attack action
Range Increment: Melee + 10 ft per size category larger than medium
Target: Single target
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Opposed trip check
Purchase DC: varies by size
Restriction: Military (+3)



Stripped
Anything that isn't needed stripped out to make the frame as light as possible. This means some parts are more exposed as there is less armour or support frame surrounding them, such as joints, hydraulics and other equipment. Increase speed by 15 feet, but critical hits deal an extra 25% more damage.

Simple Controls
The mech has such simplistic controls that anyone using the mech after an hour only suffers half the penalties for not having the Mecha Operation feat.

Reduced Strength
The mech doesn't have as powerful of servos as most mechs of the same size, but then again it wasn't designed to engage in melee combat. The mech only has a +4 bonus to Strength. Reduce Mech PDC by -2


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 25, 2016)

Seismic Tracking Addon
The seismic tracking addon for mech sensors can be used to detect seismic activity, although the mech shouldn't be moving. It can detect things like earthquakes or the general direction and range of large concentration of heavy vehicles or animals.
Benefit: Lets a mech detect the movement of numerous large ground vehicles within 3 miles, with a Search check of DC 15 +2 per additional mile past 3 miles, determining the direction and general location to within 100 feet. Can also detect earthquakes or other seismic activity within 10 miles.
PDC: 23

Seismic Sensors
These sensors are sensitive to seismic activity around the mech. They can detect the movement of a cloaked human sized object within 100 feet of the mech, however the mech can only move at half speed while using the seismic sensors.
Provides all benefits of Seismic Tracking addon, but also Tremorsense 100 feet.
Equipment Slots: 1 must be boots or legs
Activation: Move action
Range: 100 ft
Duration: Persistent
Purchase DC: 30
Restriction: Lic (+1)



Supercharged Power Plant (PL5)
Power plants can be souped up to go much faster than they were originally designed for. Additional power packs, NOS system, high end engine parts, all these things can make your mech go just a little faster. And what makes a mech faster also makes it a little stronger in the process. Provides a modest bonus to speed (5 feet) and Strength (+2).
Equipment Slots: 2
Activation: none
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 16
Restriction: none



Remote Sensor Dispenser (PL5)
A remote sensor dispenser carries 30 remote sensors that can be dropped and activated. These sensors detect movement, vibration and have a simple camera to view all within a 60 ft radius. Replacement sensors have a PDC of 5 for a set of 10 sensors.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Move
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 10
Restriction: Licensed (+2)



Gun Shield
The reality that sometimes the best offense is a good defense, gun shields combine a ranged weapon with a medium shield to allow the pilot to easily switch from a defensive stance to ranged combat without physically switching items. These can be hand held or built into the arm of a mech, replacing the hand. Hand held versions have magnetic clamps to help brace the shield and support the weight along the whole forearm. The handle also has the trigger for the weapon.
The weapon can be any ranged weapon, but most use basic ballistic, although generally with less ammo than a dedicated weapon slot, or any energy weapon such as lasers or plasma cannons.
For ballistic weapons, the gunshield has 25% less ammunition. The shield, when used as purely as a shield, and the weapon not used in the same round, provides a +4 bonus to Defense. If the ranged weapon is used, the bonus to Defense is only +2 until the next round.
GunShield
Equipment Slots: 1, must be hand or arm
Activation: Attack action
Range Increment: Varies by ranged weapon used
Target: Varies by ranged weapon used
Duration: Instantaneous (ranged weapon)/ persistent (shield)
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: Base weapon +4
Restriction: Res to Mil (+2 to +3)

Ammunition Expansion
The underside of the shield can be modified to hold extra ammunition, increasing ammo capacity by 100% (doubling capacity). However, this makes the ammunition more vulnerable. Any time the mech is exposed to an explosion, there is a 20% chance that the ammunition may cook off, and deals damage of 25% of the remaining rounds on the shield to the mech. If the ammunition is only fired by an electric charge, then any electricity based attack has a 20% chance of cooking off the ammunition, dealing 25% of the remaining ammunition on the shield to the mech.
PDC: Increase PDC by +2.

Example Gun Shield
Gun Shield mk1 (PL5)
This combines the M-9 Barrage chaingun with a Bulwark Tactical shield. Deals 5d6 ballistic damage with 3 belts of 50 rounds. The shield component provides a +4 bonus to Defense any round the M-9 component isn't used. If used, the bonus to Defense is only +2. If the ammunition expansion option is used, the Gun Shield mk1 holds 6 belts of 50 rounds, and increases PDC by +2.
Equipment Slots: 1, must be hand or arm
Activation: Attack action
Range Increment: 60 feet
Target: Single target within 600 feet, or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous (M-9) / persistent (shield)
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: Restricted (+2)



Rocket Fists
"Sometimes, you just want to REALLY hit something really hard!"
The fist of the mech has been reinforced and several rocket thrusters are installed along the wrist and forearm. These thrusters propel the fist with incredible force to deal far greater damage the a mech's normal strength will allow. However, the thrusters have limited uses, usually about 5 charges. The mech's slam is considered to be from a mech of one size category larger (large normally deals 1d8, now becomes 2d6, huge 2d6 becomes 2d8, etc.), with colossal gaining an extra d6 in damage, plus +4 damage. If used as part of a Power Attack, the damage bonus is doubled.
Due to the reinforcing of the hand, all Dex related skills using that hand suffer a -2 penalty. Also when using the rocket fist, can not use any hand held weapons unless it is a one handed weapon and deals piercing damage, in which case they deal damage as if it was meant for a mech of one size category larger.
Rocket fuel reloads have a PDC 9 for 5 uses.
Equipment Slots: 1, must be hand
Activation: Standard attack (activation is free, part of an attack action)
Range Increment: Melee
Target: Single target within reach
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 11 + one-quarter the mech's base PDC.
Restriction: None



Anchor System
This system fits in the boots and legs, driving spikes into the ground, locks the legs and includes stabilization systems, keeping a mech up right. The mech, while the system is active, can not move, but gains +8 to resist trip, bullrush or overrun attempts. However it loses any Dex or dodge bonus to Defense, Reflex save bonus reduced by half, benefits from Uncanny Dodge are negated. This system is similar to the stabilization system used in construction mechs, but has a quick release, and used on military mechs that use heavy weapons that require great stability to use.
Equipment Slots: Boots
Activation: Move equivalent action
Range Increment: Self
Target: Self
Duration: Persistent when active
Saving Throw: +8 resist trip, bullrush, overrun
Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: None


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 25, 2016)

Long Shot Rail Cannon (PL6-7)
These large railguns are built for long range combat, launching a round miles to a target, making them excellent for artillery bombardment, long range air defense or costal bombardment while on the deck of a ship. Due to their size, the long barrels makes them difficult to use in close range, and they require an anchoring system on any mech smaller than colossal size due to the recoil they produce.
The long shot rail cannon is able to launch a projectile up to 20 range increments. If used within 1 range increment, the long shot takes a -4 to attack, and range penalties are halved after the fifth range increment, -1 for every two range increments instead of -1 for every range increment. Any target struck within the first range increment suffers 20d8 points of damage, 19-20x4 critical, and ignores 50 points of damage reduction. Beyond the first range increment, 14d8 damage, 19-20x4 critical, ignoring 30 points of damage. If the damage is more than enough to deplete the target's current hit points, the round will continue for a distance striking any target on the other side up to a distance equal to half the distance from the long shot rail cannon equipment and the first target struck, but damage is reduced by 2 die.
The base system holds 15 rounds, each slot dedicated to ammunition holds 30 rounds.

Equipment Slots: 3, shoulder and back
Activation: Attack action
Range Increment: 250 feet, out to 20 range increments
Target: single target within 5000 feet
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 34
Restriction: Military (+3), Huge mech size minimum, Class III sensor system minimum, anchoring system on mechs smaller than colossal.



Cerrian Gun (PL 6-7)
This device is designed to look like a gun, but it is actually a portable repair unit. It launches globule filled with lead sulfide crystals and nanites that can effect quick repairs of armour and superstructure, but not equipment. Combat engineers use these 'weapons' to effect quick battlefield repairs to friendly mechs, vehicles and robots.
Each shot repairs 4d6 points of damage to the target. Only affects metallic structures, such as buildings, mechs, vehicles, robots, and even metallic lifeforms. The system holds 12 shots in a magazine.
This device is sometimes mounted on vehicles as well, usually found among combat engineer units or some construction firms that deal with emergency response.
Equipment Slots: 1 for weapon, 1 for 4 magazines
Activation: Attack action
Range Increment: 50 feet
Target: Single target within 500 feet
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 25 for weapon, 19 for each magazine
Restriction: Restricted (+2)



Mech Damage Control(PL 5)
A damage controlsystems similar to those installed in starships. Although not quite as powerfulas the repair drones or nanorepair units created in later years, it does thejob of repairing a mech effectively. As a move action, with a Repair check DC15, the damage control will repair a number of hit points to the mech, butdoesn't repair damaged equipment, based on mech size per round activated.


 Mech Size
 Hit Points  Repaired
 PDC
 Medium
 1d4
 16
 Large
 1d6
 20
 Huge
 1d8
 24
 Gargantuan
 1d10
 28
 Colossal
 1d12
 30

Equipment Slots:1
Activation: Move
Range Increment: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 round
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: Varies
Restriction: None



Gundanium AlloySuperstructure (PL8-9)
A unique compoundwhich can only be produced in the zero-gravity conditions of space. In additionto its incredible strength--several times the strength and heat-resistance oftitanium, Gundanium alloy is electrically non-conductive and cannot be detectedby radar, is highly heat-resistant and virtually immune to corrosion. However,this material is expensive and difficult to manufacture, making it unfeasiblefor mass production. The material makes the mecha difficult to detect at longrange with conventional radar and MAD sensors. Opposing units trying to detecta mecha with gundanium alloy superstructure take a -5 penalty on their computeruse checks if they are using Class I, II or III sensor suites. Class IV andhigher are unaffected, gains Ion Resistance (see d20 Future Tech) 10, +50 Hitpoints, but repair checks and time increases by 50%.
Hardness: 35, 50 vs kinetic attacks (ballistic, slashing, piercing,bludgeoning, concussion, etc).
Speed Bonus: +0 ft
Base Purchase Modifier: +10

Gundanium AlloyArmour (PL8-9)
Gundanium alloy can also be used as armour for a mech, making it very resistantto damage. If a mech also has a gundanium alloy superstructure, it is even moreresistant and difficult to track. Inherent stealth properties of gundanium giveopposing units trying to detect the mech take a -5 penalty on their ComputerUse checks if they are using a Class I to III sensor suites, higher suites arenot affected. Mech is immune to acid damage, damage from planetary re-entry isreduced by 75%, gains ion resistance 10, gains +50 Hit Points, Repair checks,time and cost increases by 50%.
Equipment Bonus: +14
Armour Penalty: -7
Speed Penalty: -5 ft
Purchase DC: 19 +1/2 the mecha's base purchase DC.

Special Bonus forhaving both Gundanium Superstructure and Armour
Having a mech builtusing both gundanium alloy in the superstructure and armour makes it anextremely durable, and expensive. Such a mech imposes a -15 to Computer Usechecks to opposing units trying to detect the mech (overrides the -5 for eitherarmour or superstructure), has Ion Resistance 20 (overrides the 10 for armouror superstructures), gains an additional +20 Hit Points.

Luna TitaniumSuperstructure (PL6-7)
Luna Titanium wasdeveloped as a new light weight but durable alternative to titanium or steelfor the construction of mechs. Although proven to be quite effective inresisting physical damage, and being light weight, it is expensive anddifficult to work with. Repair checks, cost and time increase by 25%
Hardness: 20, 40 vskinetic attacks (ballistic, slashing, piercing, bludgeoning, concussion,etc).
Speed Bonus: +0 ft
Base Purchase Modifier: +7

Luna Titanium Armour(PL6-7)
Luna titanium can also be used as armour for a mech, making it very resistantto damage, and is very light. Repair checks and time increases by50%.
Equipment Bonus: +8
Armour Penalty: -5
Speed Penalty: +5 ft
Purchase DC: 13 +1/2 the mecha's base purchase DC.


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 25, 2016)

Sprinter
The sprinter is a light, fast attack mech with a heavy punch. Used in quick strikes and harassment missions, the high speed and four cannons give the sprinter quick first strike capabilities, but its light armour and exposed cockpit don't give it much protection in a sustained fight. It can be used in scouting missions, but lacks powerful sensors to make it a dedicated scout unit. A unique feature of the sprinter is the selective fire of the four M-35 cannons. Normally firing individually, one firing then the next in sequence, or set to fire in pairs, or all four at once, but this uses up ammunition very quickly, but does give it even greater punch in a short amount of time. With the open cockpit design, it is suggested that pilots wear full body armour as they are exposed to the elements, and only really have any protection from the front section. The sensors of the sprinter do have a data uplink to allow a connection to the pilot's armour HUD or even to cyborgs.

Sprinter (PL6)
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Aircraft Grade Aluminum
Hardness: 5
Armour: Titanium Alloy
Bonus to Defense: +2 (+5 Equipment -1 Size /2 Mk2 Open Cockpit)
Armour Penalty: -4
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +4
Dexterity Penalty: 0
Speed: 65 ft
Purchase DC: 32 Mil (+3)

Slots
Back: Mk2 Open Cockpit
Shoulders: Oracle Targeting System Mk3
Torso 4 Slots: Selective fire-link M-35 20mm Cannon x4
Boots: Class II Sensor System
Comm System

Standard Package Features: M-35 20mm cannon x4, mk2 open cockpit, oracle targeting system mk3, class II sensor system
Bonuses: +3 attack, +2 Navigate and Spot checks
Weapons: 4x M-35 20mm Cannon 8d6, 20, ballistic, 110 ft incr, S/A, 200 ea. Selective Fire-link. 2 firelink 12d6 damage, Autofire Reflex DC +2; 4 firelink 16d6, Autofire Reflex DC +4.

Notes:
No Limb Design, removes arms and head, slots moved to Torso


Stripped
Anything that isn't needed stripped out to make the frame as light as possible. This means some parts are more exposed as there is less armour or support frame surrounding them, such as joints, hydraulics and other equipment. Increase speed by 15 feet, but critical hits deal an extra 25% more damage.

Simple Controls
The mech has such simplistic controls that anyone using the mech after an hour only suffers half the penalties for not having the Mecha Operation feat.

Reduced Strength
The mech doesn't have as powerful of servos as most mechs of the same size, but then again it wasn't designed to engage in melee combat. The mech only has a +4 bonus to Strength. Reduce Mech PDC by -2

Mk2 Open Cockpit
Reduces mech's armour bonus by 1/2, mech's Base Purchase DC -3.

M-35 20mm Cannon
The M-35 is based on numerous vehicle and aircraft based 20mm cannons and has been designed for a mecha chassis. It can generate enormous firepower and is very reliable. It carries 200 rounds normally but can be linked with extra ammunition located in other parts of the mecha easily. Each belt of 300 rounds takes up another equipment slot. Deals 8d6 points of ballistic damage. Each additional belt of 50 rounds has a purchase DC of 9
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: attack action
Range Increment: 110
Target: Single target within 1100 feet, or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Military (+3)



Rec1
The Rec1 is a fairly small mech built for recon work, however it is fairly well armed for its size. The unique configuration of the Rec1 does make it stand out for those looking for a personalized style. Instead of a standard humanoid body, it lacks a head and the torso is mostly made of a C like structure, from the top hangs the cockpit with the laser cannon. The cockpit can rotate on its own, and the whole C structure can rotate to allow the cockpit to be tilted up or down. The arms are mounted around the C structure track, which does prevent the cockpit from turning a full 360 degrees, limiting it to a only 270 degrees. This configuration does give it a fairly narrow build, and the parts are actually fairly quick to respond, giving it a fairly high response time. 
The Rec1 sports powerful sensors and decent armour that's stronger than some recon mechs that are quite a bit larger than the Rec1. Its greatest defense though is the stealth systems to help it avoid heavily armed opponents. Its armament is heavy for a scout, letting it take out other scout mechs, but not dedicated combat units with heavy armour.
The only major complaint anyone has over the Rec1 is its pricy and time consuming to fix as everything is very crammed into the small frame.
The Rec1 is able to record up to 1 week's worth of data from its sensors. The comm systems are designed with powerful encryption systems, allowing it to transmit and receive encoded messages and data.

Rec1 (PL6)
Size: Large Scout (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 80 
Superstructure: Alumisteel
Hardness: 10
Armour: Darkstar Stealth
Bonus to Defense: +5
Armour Penalty: -4
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: 
Speed: 40 ft
Purchase DC: 41

Slots
Right Arm: M-53 Firestar Rocket Launcher
Left Arm: M-35 20 mm cannon
Shoulders: Phased Array Class IVB Sensor System
Torso x2: Cockpit
Torso: Corona Microwave Beam, extended range
Left Leg: SatCom Array
Right Leg: Sensor Baffler
Boots: Stealth Suite
Comm System

Standard Package Features: stealth suite, sensor baffler, chameleonic surface
Bonuses: +4 Knowledge: Earth Sciences (geological sensors), +4 Navigate, +4 Spot, Darkvision 120 ft, -4 hide (size), +10 hide +10 move silently (stealth suite), enemy sensors suffer -10 Computer Use (sensor baffler), -5 to enemy Computer Use checks to detect mech (armour), +4 Computer Use checks for encoding/decoding transmissions and intercepting enemy transmissions.
Weapons: M-35 20mm cannon 8d6, 20, ballistic, 110 ft, s/a, 200 rds
M-53 Firestar 10d6, -, fire, -, single, 6 internal
Corona Microwave Beam 5d6, 20, fire, 50 ft, single

Repair checks are made at -3 and work costs +1 PDC due to the way the Rec1 is constructed making it difficult and pricier.

Phased Array Sensors (Borrowing this from d20 Tech Notes by IWright on http://community.d20moderndb.com/ )
Phased Array is a gadget that can be applied to any starship or mech ranged sensor system. Phased array places a number of smaller sensors around the craft's frame, all slaved to a main control system, increasing the effective surface area of the sensor. It allows the operator to switch between two modes; Extreme Range or Enhanced Function. Under the extreme range mode, the system's range increment is doubled. Under the enhanced function mode, the system has its standard range, but the operator gains a +4 equipment bonus to their Computer Use check to use the system's listed functions.
Restriction: Phased Array modifies electromagnetic or sonic scanning systems. It has no effect on any tactile or chemical sensors.
PDC Modifier: +3

Class IVB Sensor System
The Class IVB sensor system is upgraded version of the Class IV, and has the abilities of the Enigma Sensor suite. Also, the system is a geological sensor (umm.. don't know what rules to use for this, +4 bonus to knowledge: earth sciences I guess?), and includes a seismic sensor for weak ground and cracks and for drilling operations. Provides tremor sense up to 150 ft. The IVB also has motion sensors with a range up to 500 feet, air pressure sensors, 
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: always active, move activation
Range: 10 mile radius, 150 ft cone emanation
Duration: persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchace DC: 28
Restriction: none 

Chameleonic Surface (Mech)
This is a mech size version of the chameleonic surface gadget made for armour. In many ways it is similar to paint-on LCD of the Information Age, allowing an image of the mech's surrounding to be displayed on the armour of the mech, letting it blend in. One of the advantages of using this system over more active jamming and stealth systems is that it is completely passive and uses minimal power once activated. This allows the mech to hide visually while powered down to avoid being detected by sensors designed for pinpointing power signatures, or if an active stealth system is damaged.
Restriction: Res (+2)
PDC: 29



VW Werner
Taking a hint from Saturn's success of the Grunt and Spartan mechs, VolksWagon expanded back into military vehicles to include mechs. Their first attempt was to create a simple light mech, but fairly well armed, thus the Werner. Lightly armoured, but quick, it can be used in quite well in support rolls due to the missile and rocket armaments, and from ambushes. Standing at only 10 feet allows the Werner to hide in many places, although the laser reflective coating can give it away without proper camouflage is used.

VW Werner (PL6)
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Alumisteel
Hardness: 10
Armour: Aircraft Grade Aluminum
Bonus to Defense: +3
Armour Penalty: -2
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +4
Dexterity Penalty: 
Speed: 55 ft
Purchase DC: 35

Slots
Helmet: Corona Microwave Beam, Extended Range
Back: Cockpit
Torso: Cockpit
Left Arm: M-53 Firestar Rocket Launcher
Right Arm: M-55 Crud Rocket Launcher
Shoulders: Class I Sensor System
Boots: 
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Stripped, reduced strength, 
Bonuses: +2 Navigate, +2 Spot, -4* (laser reflective coating)
Weapons: Corona Microwave Beam 5d6, 20, fire, 50 ft, single
M-53 Firestar Rocket 10d6, -, fire, -, single, 6 internal
M-55 Crud Rocket 10d6, -, slashing, -, single, 6 internal

VW Laser Reflective Coating
This coating designed by VW is a cheap, somewhat effective means to defend their new mechs and vehicles against laser weaponry. A layer of reflective material is applied to the exterior of the vehicle or mech. This material is worn away with every hit, lowering its effectiveness, but it can be applied fairly cheaply and on virtually any vehicle. The laser reflective coating provides the vehicle an additional hardness against laser weapons of 8. Against laser attacks, the coating remains intact, but against any attacks that deal physical damage, such as ballistic, slashing, piercing, or fire damage from explosives, each attack reduces the bonus against lasers by 1 for each successful attack. When this bonus is reduced to 0, the coating is completely stripped or stripped so much that it is ineffective, revealing the bare metal or the armour underneath. 
While the laser reflective coating is applied, and until it is removed, the vehicle suffers a -4 to Hide checks.
Laser reflective coating takes about an hour to apply.
PDC: 14


VW Werner B
The Werner B attempts to fix a few problems of the original with larger missile capacities. The B comes in two versions, the B1 and B2. The B1 adds external pods that reload the missile launchers, mounts slightly heavier armour, but is slower than the original. The B2 changes the rocket launchers to a mini rocket launcher system instead, increasing the number of missiles, and also adds a barrage capability. It also retains the light armour and speed.

B1
Make the following changes to the original Werner to upgrade it to the B1 variant.
Change armour to Resilium armour, which increases Defense to +6, but reduces speed by 10 feet. 
An external pod is attached to the back of the Werner B1 which contains a reload for each rocket system. Reduce speed by further 5 feet.
Increase PDC by +1.

B2
Make the following changes to the original Werner to upgrade it to the B2 variant.
Remove the M-53 and M-55 rocket launchers and replace with expanded multi-launch mini rocket launchers, based on those used on the Zoison assault mech. Follow same rules as those on the Zoison, except each launcher holds 30 mini rockets instead of 25 rockets.
Increase PDC by +1.



Striker
The striker is a fast, light attack mech, good for lighting strikes, ambushes and scouting. The cockpit is off center, to the right, with the weapon to the left. The mech lacks arms, which reduces its flexibility, but keeps the cost down. The weapon is a rapid-fire laser, allowing it to strike quickly and the enhanced gyros in the waist allow the torso to completely turn around, allowing for strafing attacks while on the run. To aid in the striker's mobility, jump jets are installed in the back to allow it to make jet powered leaps.

Striker (PL6)
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Alumisteel
Hardness: 10
Armour: Duraplastic
Bonus to Defense: +2 (+3 equipment, -1 size)
Armour Penalty: -4
Reach: 0 (no arms)
Strength Bonus: +4
Dexterity Bonus: +2
Speed: 45 ft
Purchase DC: 35 (Res +2)

Slots
Back: Class III Sensor
Back: Jump jet
Torso x2: Typhoon 240 Laser Cannon modified with autofire option
Shoulder: Oracle Targeting Mk3
Torso x2: Cockpit
Boots: Dexterity Booster
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Headless, armless, reduced strength (only +4 Str), stripped (+15 ft, critical hits deal +25% damage), torso can spin completely around
Bonuses: +2 attack, 6 100 ft jumps, darkvision 90 ft, +2 Navigate, +2 Spot, +2 Dexterity
Weapons: Typhoon 240 laser cannon 10d6, 20, fire, 100 ft, s/a, -


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 25, 2016)

Wave Warden

The Wave Warden is created by the same company that released the Sentry mk1 and mk2, as an amphibious scout and light assault unit. Following the same design philosophy, the wave warden has an open cockpit to save on costs, and allows for quicker escapes from a damaged unit or for quicker start up times. The feet are mounted with deployable ski-like structures, which also act as ballasts so that the mech can float on the surface, or even submerge, however the pilot would require some sort of environmental armour to survive underwater. Mounted on the back is a large turbofan which functions perfectly well in the air or under water to propel it along rivers, swamps and other large bodies of water. Wave wardens are typically armed with a large blade instead of a hand, and the other arm is equipped with a flamethrower or a laser that is modified to also fire underwater.

Wave Warden (PL6)
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Duraplastic
Bonus to Defense: +1 (Open Cockpit)
Armour Penalty: -4
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: 
Speed: 30 ft, 40 ft on water
Purchase DC: 40

Slots
Helmet: Class III Sensor System
Back: Turbofan
Shoulders: ComSat Array
Torso: Open Cockpit Mk1
Left Arm: Large Blade
Right Arm: A3x Dragon Flame-Thrower or Corona Microwave Beam modified to fire underwater without penalty.
Boots: Floatation System
Comm System

Standard Package Features: 
Bonuses: 90 ft darkvision, +2 Navigate, +2 Spot
Weapons: A3X Flamethrower 4d6 fire, 30 ft cone or Corona Microwave Beam (modified to fire underwater) 5d6, fire, 15 ft incr;
large blade 2d10, 19-20x2, 15 ft reach
slam 1d8

New Equipment

Turbofan (PL5)
This is a large turbofan used for propelling the mech over or under water, granting the mech a swim speed. Large mechs 60 feet, Huge 50 feet, gargantuan 40 feet, and colossal 30 feet. The mech also gains a +2 bonus to all Swim checks. For larger mechs (huge and bigger), extra turbofans can be added to increase speed and maneuverability. Each additional fan increases speed by 25% (round down to nearest 5 ft increment) and adds a +1 bonus to Swim checks.
Equipment Slots: 1, must be back, shoulders, torso or legs.
Activation: Movement
Target: Self
Duration: Duration of movement
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: None

Floatation System (PL6)
This is a system of ballasts and deployable skis or pylons from the mech's legs or boots to allow it to float on water. However, without a propulsion system, the mech can only move at half its normal land speed. The system keeps the mech floating, unless the pilot wishes to submerge the mech, using the ballasts to control depth.
Equipment Slots: 1 boots or legs.
Activation: Move Equivalent
Target: Self
Duration: Until deactivated
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: None

Large Blade
This is similar to the LK8 Armour Piercing Spike, but instead of a spike, it is a large one sided blade made for slashing attacks, excellent for tearing open hulls of ships and has the added reach of the spike, granting a +5 feet to the reach of the large blade. Damage is based on the equipped mech: Large 2d10, Huge 4d10, Gargantuan 6d10, Colossal 8d10, dealing slashing damage, dealing double damage on a critical roll of 19-20. The large blade is one size larger than the equipped mech up to a maximum of colossal.
Equipment Slots: 1, must be hand or arm.
Activation: Attack action.
Range: Melee
Target: Single target within reach.
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 10 + one-quarter the mecha's base purchase DC.
Restriction: None



Pacifier

With advent of big game preserves, or parks using large cloned creatures, the Pacifier was created as a means to help handle large, and potentially dangerous creatures. Equipped with large grabbing claws instead of hands for holding large creatures, with taser-like emitters to aid in subduing the creature. Mounted on the shoulder is a heavy caliber weapon that can fire both lethal and non-lethal tranquilizer rounds to subdue when getting close is not an option. The hull is also fitted with an electric shock system that is weaker than the tasers to act as a deterrent to keep creatures from chewing on the mech. 
The armour is designed to resist punctures from bites from large creatures.

Pacifier (PL5-6)
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Alumisteel
Hardness: 10
Armour: Alumisteel
Bonus to Defense: +6
Armour Penalty: -6
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: 
Speed: 25
Purchase DC: 38 Res (+2)

Slots
Helmet Cockpit
Torso Cockpit
Left Arm Grapple Claw
Right Arm Grapple Claw
Shoulders M-9 Barrage Chaingun
Back Modified Class II Sensors
Boots Electric Defense
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Electric defense, puncture resistance, dual ammunition, 
Bonuses: +2 Navigate, +2 Spot
Weapons: M-9 Chaingun 5d6 or special, 20, ball or special, 60 ft, s/a, linked 100/100. See Tranquilizer Rounds for special
Grapple Arm 1d10 slam, 20, blud, melee
Taser 2d6 + special, 20, elect, melee, 20 charges

Electric Defense
This system electrifies the outer skin of the Pacifier, dealing 1d6 electric damage to anything touching it, plus the target must make a Fort save DC 12 or be shakened for 1d4 rounds. The system can only be active for 1 minute before it needs a 5 minute recharge and cool down, which also allows the mech to degauss the hull to prevent systems from being scrambled.

Puncture Resistance
The armour of the Pacifier is layered and treated to have greater resistance to piercing damage, gaining damage reduction 15 to piercing attacks.

Grapple Arm
These large four prong grabber claws are designed to grab large creatures and hold them. They are also fitted with taser-like emitters to stun large creatures. The grapple claws can be used to slam dealing 1d10 lethal damage, but are really designed for grappling. The claws provide an additional +4 per claw used to grapple, in addition to size bonuses, and once a grapple is achieved, the user can engage the lock feature which locks the claws shut, granting a +15 to grapple checks to maintain the grapple, in addition to normal bonuses.
As a free action as part of the grapple, or slam attack, the user can use the taser emitters to deal 2d6 electrical damage plus the target must make a Fort save DC 20, or be paralyzed for 1d6 rounds. As the tasers are designed for large creatures, targets of medium size that fail the Fort save are paralyzed for 50% longer. If the target also has a Constitution lower than 10, a failed save requires another Fort save at the same DC, failure means the target is now dying (at near death and unconscious, -1 hit points, and needs to stabilize, or continue to lose 1 hit point per round) due to massive shock and damage to their heart. The tasers have 20 charges before requiring 5 minutes to recharge 20 charges again.

Dual Ammunition
The M-9 Chaingun has a split ammunition bay, allowing it to have two different types of ammunition. A standard load will be half normal bullets, half tranquilizer rounds, switching between the two is a free action only once a round. Comes standard with 2 belts of normal rounds (100), 2 belts of tranquilizer rounds (100).

Tranquilizer Rounds
These are special rounds of ammunition designed to deliver a powerful tranquilizer to subdue large creatures. Damage is reduced by half, plus the target must make a Fort save DC 20 or fall unconscious for 1d6+1 hours. A successful save, the target suffers temporary 1d4 Dex and Con damage for 2d4 rounds. As this tranquilizer is designed for large creatures, medium sized creatures hit and fail their save, are immediately knocked unconscious, plus must make another Fort save at the same DC or suffer 2d6 temporary Con damage. If the save was failed by 10 or more, and the character didn't die from the Con damage, they will permanently lose 1 point from their Con and suffer a permanent -1 to Fort saves as the chemicals have damaged their health and immune system.

Modified Class II Sensors
This modified version of the Class II sensors functions similar to the standard, except it has low-light vision, and instead of scanning nonliving targets, it gains the same information on living targets, where applicable. So a successful Computer Use check DC 15 will grant information about size, locomotive capabilities, present direction or trajectory, approximate health (healthy being full or near full hit points, slightly wounded 75%, wounded 50%, heavily wounded 25% or less), basic composition on defensive or offensive capabilities (large claws, teeth, heavy rough skin, thick scales or bone plates, quills, acid glands, etc).



Subduer

The Subduer is the successor to the Pacifier, boasting enhanced systems and new technologies for nonlethal attacks and capture. The subduer retains the grapple arms of the Pacifier, only with improvements. Only one of the grapple arms retains the taser, while the other mounts a heavy gravity snare. The M-9 Barrage has been replaced with an extended range corona microwave beam with a stun module. Instead of the electric defense, the Subduer mounts a tangler launcher system. 

Pacifier (PL6-7)
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Resilium
Bonus to Defense: +6
Armour Penalty: -5
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: 
Speed: 30
Purchase DC: 41 Res (+2)

Slots
Helmet Cockpit
Torso Cockpit
Left Arm Grapple Arm with taser
Right Arm Grapple Arm with heavy gravity snare
Shoulders Extended Range Corona Microwave Beam
Back Modified Class III Sensors
Boots Tangler Defense
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Tangler defense, puncture resistance, stun module 
Bonuses: +2 Navigate, +2 Spot, 90 ft darkvision
Weapons: Corona microwave beam 5d6 or stun, 20, fire or stun, 50 ft, s, -
Grapple Arm 1d10 slam, 20, blud, melee
Taser 2d6 + special, 20, elect, melee, 20 charges
Heavy Gravity Snare special, -, -, 60 ft, s, -

Tangler Defense
This system launches tangler grenades, either on command or set to defense mode where it will attack a target that strikes the Subduer. On command, the user can launch a tangler grenade at any target within 30 feet of it. If set to defensive mode, the system will launch a tangler grenade at any target that strikes the Subduer with a melee attack. The system strikes with a +6 attack roll. If the user is being grappled, the system hits automatically. The Tangler defense system contains 30 grenades.

Puncture Resistance
The armour of the Subduer is layered and treated to have greater resistance to piercing damage, gaining damage reduction 20 to piercing attacks.

Stun Module
The extended range corona microwave beam has a stun module installed. Switching to the stun setting is a free action once a round. The target must make a Fort save DC 20 or be stunned for 1d6+1 rounds.

Grapple Arm
These large four prong grabber claws are designed to grab large creatures and hold them. They are also fitted with taser-like emitters to stun large creatures. The grapple claws can be used to slam dealing 1d10 lethal damage, but are really designed for grappling. The claws provide an additional +5 per claw used to grapple, in addition to size bonuses, and once a grapple is achieved, the user can engage the lock feature which locks the claws shut, granting a +20 to grapple checks to maintain the grapple, in addition to normal bonuses.
As a free action as part of the grapple, or slam attack, the user can use the taser emitters to deal 2d6 electrical damage plus the target must make a Fort save DC 20, or be paralyzed for 1d6 rounds. As the tasers are designed for large creatures, targets of medium size that fail the Fort save are paralyzed for 50% longer. If the target also has a Constitution lower than 10, a failed save requires another Fort save at the same DC, failure means the target is now dying (at near death and unconscious, -1 hit points, and needs to stabilize, or continue to lose 1 hit point per round) due to massive shock and damage to their heart. The tasers have 20 charges before requiring 5 minutes to recharge 20 charges again.

Heavy Gravity Snare
Built into the right arm, this heavy gravity snare is used to hold animals. Targets hit must make a Reflex save DC 15 to avoid its effects. On a failed save the target is entangled for 2d6 rounds, until the gravity ring dissipates. An entangled creature can escape the gravity ring with a successful Escape Artist check DC 40, or break free with a successful Strength check DC 35.

Modified Class III Sensors
This modified version of the Class III sensors functions similar to the standard, except instead of scanning nonliving targets, it gains the same information on living targets, where applicable. So a successful Computer Use check DC 15 will grant information about size, locomotive capabilities, present direction or trajectory, approximate health (healthy being full or near full hit points, slightly wounded 75%, wounded 50%, heavily wounded 25% or less), basic composition on defensive or offensive capabilities (large claws, teeth, heavy rough skin, thick scales or bone plates, quills, acid glands, etc).


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hailstorm (PL6/7)

The Hailstorm was designed to win major government military contracts during a design contest, however it proved to be more expensive than the government wanted to spend on a front line unit that's supposed to be 'expendable'. Although it proved to be quite an effective combat unit, the price tag does make it a rare sight amongst mercenary and private armies.
Armed with advanced weapon systems, including pulse lasers, rapid-fire mini grenade and rocket launchers, well armoured and comes with the ability to climb over obstacles and walls to give it impressive mobility and ambush capabilities.

Hailstorm
Type: Construct
CR: 
Size: Large
Hit Points:  5d10 +20 (50)
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft, climb 20 on ferrous surfaces
Defense: 18 (+6 equipment, +3 dex, -1 size)
Hardness: 15
BAB/Grp: +10/+17
Attack: +12 ranged Pulse laser 3d10 and +7 ranged pulse laser 3d10, or +12 ranged rocket varies and +7 ranged rocket varies, or +12 ranged pulse laser 3d10 and +7 ranged rocket varies, or +8 ranged pulse laser 3d10 and +8 ranged pulse laser 3d10 and +3 ranged rocket varies, or +17 melee slam 1d6+7
FS/Reach: 10 ft/10 ft
Special Qualities: Construct qualities/immunities, reinforced construction
Special Attacks: Barrage
Saves: Fort +2, Reflex +5, Will +2
Abilities: Str 23, Dex 16, Con -, Int , Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Balance +9, Hide +8, Listen +6, Navigate +6, Search +6, Spot +6 
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficency, Advanced Firearms Proficency, Exotic Firearms Proficency (rocket launcher), Two weapon fighting, Strafe, Dodge, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

Frame: Armature
Locomotion: Legs (Multiple 4)
Superstructure: Duralloy
Manipulators: None
Armour: Resilium
Sensors: Class V Sensors
Skill Software: Spot 6 ranks, Search 6 ranks, Listen 6 ranks, Balance 6 ranks, Navigate 6 ranks, Hide 6 ranks
Feat Software: Firearms Proficency, Advanced Firearms Proficency, Exotic Firearms Proficency (rocket launcher), Two weapon fighting, Strafe, Dodge, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
Accessories: Skill Progit x6, Feat Progit x2, Weapon mount x2, magnetic feet, chaff launcher (10 bundles), Oracle Targeting System mk III, pulse lasers x2, multi-launch mini-rocket launcher x2 (20 frag and 5 explosive rockets each launcher), Dexterity Upgrade X4, intergrated power supply
PDC: 32 Mil (+3)

New Equipment
Chaff Launcher
A scaled down version of chaff launchers used by aircraft. 
Chaff consists of a cloud of millions of tiny metal strips or particles. This detritus interferes with sensors and missiles. Deploying chaff is a move action. The chaff fills a 50 foot square with these strips or particles. Sensor scans directed at anything within the square take a -10 penalty, and scanning something on the direct opposite side of the chaff field to reach incurs a -5 penalty. Any missile that passes through the chaff field to reach its intended target suffers a 30% miss chance (as though the target has three-quarters concealment)
Purchase DC 19 for chaff launcher and one chaff bundle, 14 for each additional chaff bundle
Restriction: Licensed (+1)

Multi-Launch Mini-Rocket Launcher
This rocket launcher is designed to launch multiple rockets at once for barrages and heavy suppression and area denial attacks. The multi-launch system is fully capable of firing a single rocket at one target.
Barrage: Target a square and it launches five rockets surrounding it to overlap the explosive areas of the warheads to maximize damage potential.
Blast radius is 2.5 times the radius of one rocket. So if rocket has a 20 ft blast radius, barrage radius is 50 ft.
Anyone caught in the blast radius takes 1.5 times normal rocket damage, Reflex save DC is increased by +5. A rocket's ability to ignore hardness/DR is ignored unless target within takes up half or more of the blast radius.
Purchase DC 25
Holds 25 mini rockets

Intregrated Power Supply
This accessory allows robots to tie an intregrated weapon system be powered by the robot's power supply giving it unlimited ammunition. This only works on energy weapons, such as lasers or plasma weapons.
PDC 15  



VX3 Scout Robot

Small, quick, quiet and smart. The VX3 is perfect for your scouting needs. Only about the size of a dog, the VX3 can be air dropped and allowed to roam around scouting out your targets, relaying all its data live or in bursts to prevent it from being detected as quickly. Although unarmed, the VX3 has advanced sensors to detect and avoid enemies before they can find it. Plus it comes with advanced stealth systems, plus it can hide in virtually any place, including the ceiling of caves and can disguise itself to look like rocks or even a large bat, for instance. Thrusters in the legs add to its maneuverability and ability to reach areas some people may not think to look for a small four legged droid. For stealthy movement, the VX3 has a new experimental flight system that allows it to move very quietly, although slowly.

VX3 Scout Robot (PL6)
Type: Construct
CR: 1/2
Size: Small
Weight: 100 lbs
Hit Points: 2 1/2d10 +5+3, 23 hp
Init: +5
Speed: 40 ft, 20 ft climb ferrous surfaces, 60 ft (good) fly Flight system, 20 ft flight (poor) stealth flight system
Defense: 18 (+3 equipment +4 dex +1 size)
BAB/Grp: +1/+1
Attack: +1 melee (1d2 piercing lethal, bludgeoning nonlethal, 2 tentacles)
FS/Reach: 5 ft, 10 ft with tentacles extended
Special Qualities: construct traits, Darkvision 180 ft, energy resistance acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, fire 10, 
Special Attacks: none
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +4, Will +3
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 19, Con -, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 1
Skills: +7 Balance, +4 Bluff, +4 Climb, +11 Computer Use, +11 Disable Device, +7 Disguise, +10 Escape Artist, +12 Hide (+20 when Optic Camouflage engaged), +7 Knowledge Tactics, +7 Knowledge Technology, +13 Listen, +8 Move Silently, +13 Navigate, +11 Search, +13 Spot, +11 Survival, +6 Tumble
Feats: Track, Urban Tracking

Frame: Biodroid
Locomotion: Legs Multiple (4)
Manipulators: Retractable Tentacles x2
Armour: Duraplastic
Sensors: Class VI Sensor System
Skill Software: Language Chip (English), Skill Progit (Balance 4 ranks, Bluff 4 ranks, Climb 4 ranks, Computer Use 8 Ranks, Disable Device 8 ranks, Disguise 4 ranks, Escape Artist 4 ranks, Gather Information 8 ranks, Hide 4 ranks, Knowledge Tactics 4 ranks, Knowledge Technology 4 ranks, Listen 8 ranks, Move Silently 4 ranks, Research 4 ranks, Search 8 ranks, Spot 8 ranks, Survival 8 ranks)
Feat Software: Feat Progit (Track, Urban Tracking)
Accessories: AV Recorder, AV Transmitter, Dex Upgrade x3, Str Upgrade x1, Magnetic Feet, Self-Destruct System, Survivor Array, Extendable Sensor, Flight System, Gimbaled Joints, Int Upgrade x3, Robot Scale Chrysanthemum Laser Array, Anchoring Spikes, Optic Camouflage, Advanced Construction, Stealth Flight System, Wis Upgrade x3, Modified Programming
PDC: 42

New Equipment

Flight System
The VX3 uses a series of vectored thrust jets mounted in the legs to provide it with flight. These are also used to allow the VX3 to land safely when being air dropped. 
Benefit: The system provides a fly speed of 60 ft with good maneuverability, with about 10 minutes of continuous flight time, requiring about an hour to recharge. Alternately, the flight system can be used instead to make jet assisted jumps instead, adding a +10 to jump checks, with no limit to length or height limited by the robot's size.
PDC 24

Robot Scale Chrysanthemum Laser Array
This is a robot scaled version of the mecha system. Not quite as powerful, but still quite useful for defensive purposes. The system is also designed to not burn out after each use, allowing for multiple discharges.
Benefit: As an attack, the robot can deal 4d8 damage from lasers (fire in RAW or whatever type you have lasers as) to everything within 30 ft of it. Reflex DC 25 for half
PDC 23 Mil (+3)

Anchoring Spikes
These are spikes used to anchor the robot into place. Equipted with laser drills, these anchors can drill quickly into almost any surface to fasten the robot to.
Benefit: Grants +8 bonus against being bullrushed/overruned. This makes the robot immobile while the anchors are deployed, but allows it to hang upside down from any surface that isn't ferrous.
PDC 4 plus one-half robot base price 

Enhanced Communications System
The VX3 comes with an enhanced communication system, which allows it to transmit and receive data to a range of orbit. It's recording systems also record of up to 72 hours. This system also includes cryptography decryption and encryption software and other ECM and ECCM system. Grants +5 bonus to any checks relating to counting jamming, encrypting and decrypting transmissions, and radio communications. PDC 21

Stealth Flight System
The VX3 comes with a secondary flight system which it uses for stealth movement. Using the new GMR technology, the VX3 floats anywhere from 1 inch to 5 feet above the ground. This system is completely quiet, and is doesn't activate land minds, even those designed to be triggered by GEV (gravity effect vehicles, such as hover jets and forced air duct systems) as there is no air movement. Unfortunately the system is draining on the VX3 and can only be used for 5 minutes at a time, requiring an hour to recharge. However if used in short stints in conjunction with jumping, can double or triple the time between recharging. The GMR system doesn't provide forward or directional movement, just the ability to float. Thus the VX3 uses a series of tiny maneuvering air jets to provide thrust, along with pushing off against objects with its legs and retractable tentacles. For space movement the air jets can be replaced with tiny thrusters or just have a container of compressed air which provides about 30 minutes of continuous thrust. Fly speed of 20 with poor maneuverability, PDC 41

Retractable Tentacle
Based on those used on armours, these highly flexible tentacles can be used to manipulate most objects. A -2 penalty for tasks involving manual dexterity and have a 10 ft reach. Use Pincer on the manipulator damage chart on page 182 of d20 Future. PDC 6 + one-quarter base purchase DC of robot's frame.

Modified Programming
The VX3 can use its Wisdom instead of Cha for Gather Information and Disguise checks. PDC 15
New Technology

GMR PL 7, experimental usage in PL6
GMR, or Gravi-Magnetic Resist systems use special room-temperature super conductor plates which have a magnetic repulsion, or levitation, against the Earth's magnetic field, which allow for a reactionless and thrustless form of anti-gravity. These devices are susceptible to  fluctuations in the magnetic field of the Earth, which and cause erratic flight for the device, imposing a -4 to piloting checks. On smaller devices, such as hover carts, small robots, GMR systems usually only allow up to a couple of feet floating off the ground, and on larger devices like hover cars or aircraft and achieve far greater heights of hundreds of feet, which space craft can reach thousands before needing to engage their main drives. This allows for far 'greener' forms of flight, or at least lift than most drives. These systems do not create directional thrust, only lifting power by scaling up or down the power which increases or decreases the repulsion to the planet's magnetic fields. 
If used on other planets than Earth, the system will have to be calibrated to the new planet's magnetic field. This can take about 3d20 minutes and a Computer Use DC 20 for planets not already programmed in the system. Most GMR drives if used on devices that expected to be used on multiple planets can store up to 5 different planet magnetic fields and just have to be told which one to use. If the drive is also tied into the sensors of the device, such as on starships or some robots, the time to calibrate to the new planet's magnetic field can be reduced to 3d10 minutes with a Computer Use DC 18. To shorten the time in half, must beat the DC by at least 10. PDC 10 + one quarter base PDC of device to be installed on for heights up to 1000 ft, 15 + one half device pdc.



Dervish (PL6/7)

A woman in loose fitting clothing approaches you with a friendly smile on her face. She suddenly bursts forward impossibly fast, raising a hand which seems to split and reform into a blade, aimed directly for your face, while the other arm splits open and a barrel of a weapon extends from behind the wrist.

A Dervish is a very advanced combat robot, built for infiltration, assassinations and other covert ops, able to quickly blend in with the local populace after the mission is complete to escape. Using the most advanced neural nets and materials available, these robots are able to alter their physical appearance and shape, as well as create various weapons from their very bodies. With their advanced neural nets, a dervish can learn from its experiences, becoming all the better at what it does. Many pick up noncombat skills so that they may blend into crowds or find alternate methods of getting to their target without being discovered. On such incident of such a case is when a dervish assassinated a military leader while at a show. The dervish was part of the orchestra and at the climax of the show, leaped from it's chair playing a violin, up to the balcony and shot the military officer square between the eyes then quickly decapitate his guards before disappearing into the crowd. Some dervish have even taken their morphic abilities beyond what the original designers intended, making some of the more experienced units quite unique in their abilities.

Dervishes usually look like fairly average to above average women or men. Usually favouring easy to discard or flowing clothing that doesn't interfere with their morphic abilities. So simple pants, shirts, cloaks, robes are usually the norm for these robots.

Type: Construct
CR: 6
Size: Medium
Hit Points:  3d10 + 20 (37)
Init: +4
Speed: 50 ft, climb 20 ft
Defense: 19 (+6 equipment +3 dex)
Hardness: 15
BAB/Grp: +10/+5 / +13
Attack: +13/+8 melee morphic weapons 1d10+3, or +13/+8 ranged laser carbine 3d8 or any weapon carried.
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft (can get up to 10 ft)
Special Qualities: Darkvision 180 ft, resistance acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, fire 10, morphic, morphic defense, blade defense, stealth shielding, adaptive neural net
Special Attacks: morphic weapons, self destruct (2d6)
Saves: Fort +2, Reflex +7, Will +2
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 17, Con -, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 11
Skills:  Balance +11, Bluff +8, Climb +9, Computer Use +8, Disable Device +8, Disguise +10, Drive +7, Escape Artist +5, Forgery +8, Gather Information +8, Hide +11, Jump +11, knowledge (tactics) +4, Listen +10, Move Silently +11, Navigate +10, Repair +8, Search +8, Spot +6, Survival +4, Tumble +9 (+13 when falling)
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Power Attack, Cleave, Two-Weapon Fighting, Lightning Reflexes
Frame: Biodroid
Locomotion: Legs (pair)
Superstructure: Duralloy
Manipulators: Hands
Armour: Resilium
Sensors: Class VI
Skill Software: 2 skill nets 4 skills at 8 ranks, 1 skill net 4 ranks
Feat Software: 2 feat nets with 4 feats, 2 feat progits
Accessories: Internal storage unit (20 lbs), survivor array, oracle targeting system mk IV, gimbaled joints, advanced construction (+2 HD +100% bonus HP), reinforced construction, magnetic feet & hands, two weapon mounts holding laser carbines, feat web, feat net x2, skill web, skill net x2, core programming affinity (military), feat progit x2
PDC: 34

Morphic
The Dervish is built out several layers of metametals and materials, memory materials and stores of nanites, which allow it to alter its form into various shapes or tools. A dervish can alter its frame's size and shape, increasing or decreasing its height by up to 6 inches, and girth by just as many, going form a short larger frame to a tall and lanky if it so desired, can also alter the colour and tone of skin and hair. The dervish can also alter its voice at any time as well, or mimic other people or sounds, with a +10 equipment bonus to Bluff. It can alter its shape to better withstand an attack, or trim it for better maneuverability and speed. It can also form shields or melee weapons from its hands or feet. For altering its shape and size, the Dervish gains a +10 to Disguise checks to look like a different person. Takes a move-equivalent action for minor changes, and a full round action to do more drastic changes, like changing height and girth.
If the dervish happens to fall, it can extend a series of flaps to slow and control its decent somewhat. Treat any fall as being 30 ft less than it actually is when the dervish falls, and gains a +4 equipment bonus to Tumble checks to lessen the damage farther.
The dervish can alter its hands and feet to aid in climbing, giving it a climbing speed, even when not on a ferrous surface, also granting a +5 bonus to climb checks. The dervish can alter its hands and feet for climbing as a swift action.

Morphic Weapon
Due to the morphic design of the dervish, it is never without a weapon or defense. The dervish can alter its hands to various weapons, from small piercing knife like blades, to slashing sword like blades, or curved scythe blades or axe heads, or to skull crushing hammer heads. The dervish can extend its reach by 5 ft with bladed weapons but not with bludgeoning weapons. If it alters its hands to a weapon that has abilities like a flail's ability to disarm or trip, the dervish is able to do so as well. Takes a move-equivalent action to switch from a hand to any weapon, or back.

Morphic Defense
The dervish can expand armoured plating and thicken its outer shell, granting a +2 bonus to hardness and +4 Defense, but suffers a -2 penalty to Dex and speed reduced to 30 ft. Alternatively, the dervish could extend its legs, trim its frame, reducing its hardness by -2, reduce Defense bonus by -2 and increase speed by 20 ft, bringing it up to 70 ft. Takes a standard action to alter frame to either form or back. 
The dervish can also form a shield on either arm, form a buckler to a large shield, or riot shield size. The hand is still available, but any penalties to attack from having a shield on the same hand still apply. 

Blade Defense
The dervish can as a free action extend a series of small plates in a similar fashion to armour spikes, but are small blades, dealing slashing damage. If an enemy grapples or strikes the dervish with an unarmed or a light melee weapon, such as a knife, take 1d4 points of slashing damage.

Stealth Shielding
The Dervish is shielded against scans that detect weapons and electronics, gaining a +15 bonus to Hide and Sleight of Hand checks to conceal weapons. Of course this bonus only works when the morphic weapon or the lasers are not deployed, or the dervish isn't using it's morphic ability to alter its appearance or form with the morphic defense, or the blade defense.

Laser Carbines
Built into the arms of the dervish are a laser carbine, which are essentially laser rifles with reduced range, dealing 3d8 fire damage with a range increment of 50 ft. The laser carbine deploys by the top surface of the arm splitting open and the weapon raising slightly with the barrel extending from behind the wrist. If the hand is turned into a melee weapon, the laser carbine can not deploy, but can if a shield is created.

Adaptive Neural Net
The most advanced neural net for an advanced AI is installed in the dervish. This allows the dervish to learn and better adapt to situations in its career. A dervish is able to take on character classes, usually NPC ones, and gain experience, and learn new skills. This does create a wide variety in many dervishes that have been in service over the years. However this does make many of them much better at their jobs. A few dervishes who ended up losing their owners have become free agents, selling their services as bounty hunters or mercenaries. A few have even retired from such activities and have gone on to become actor or actresses or singers or artists. Each dervish develops its own personality over time, but will remain to its owner no matter what unless sold to another, which transfers its loyalty to the new owner, or becomes free when death of owner is proven with medical records and no transfer of ownership is found in any wills.
A dervish can also reprogram some of its feats, erasing and programming a new feat with a Computer Use check DC 20 and 30 minutes of work. If it removes a feat that is a prerequisite for another feat, it is unable to use that feat anymore. It can only do this once a week. 
Designer Note:
The morphic ability looks kind of like how the Iron Man suit acted when it was testing the flight surfaces in Iron Man 1, or the suit that came out of the suit case in Iron Man 2, with plates shifting, lifting and the like, but when not active, looks like fairly normal human skin, but is artificially created.
Dervishes are built to be highly customizable, so if you imagine a dervish could shift into a quadraped form for greater speed in escapes or chasing, feel free to make a unique dervish do so. Or maybe give it the ability to shift its arms into wing like projections to allow it to glide, or add a jet pack to give it flight ability.



Crystal Serpent (PL7)

The crystal serpent was built on commission to be used as guardians for important facilities by a large corporation. Just before delivery, the corporation was bought out and the order cancelled. In order to recoup their loses, the creators produced several more and made them available for the open market. The crystal serpent looks like a very large metallic snake, with scales that have a slight crystalline look to them due to the crystal carbon armour that coats it. It was built with a modified version of the self-repair system that would repair the crystal serpent when hit by an electrical attack, as the original corporation that commissioned the serpent used extensive electrical based defense systems, which would constantly heal the serpents while still damaging the intruders. The crystal serpent is designed to move just like a snake, including burrowing underground and climbing structures that will support its weight. It can also hold itself in an upright position, especially around a large pillar and stay there, looking like a statue to guard a room.
A few crystal serpents have seen use on off world colonies, especially near desert areas where they lay mostly submerged in the sand, warding off predators and other threats to the colony.
Type: Construct
CR: 7
Size: Huge
Hit Points: 10d10 +40 (106)
Init: +10 (+1 equipment +9 Dex)
Speed: 40 ft, Burrow 30 ft, Climb 20 ft
Defense: 25 (-2 size +9 dex +8 equipment)
BAB/Grp: +7/+25
Attack: +13 melee bite 1d8 piercing plus 1d8+16 electricity
FS/Reach: 10 ft by 20 ft / 10 ft
Special Qualities: Construct traits, electricity healing, electricity resistance 10
Special Attacks: Constrict 2d8+10, improved grab, shocking bite
Saves: Fort +5?, Reflex +14?, Will +6?
Abilities: Str 26, Dex 28, Con -, Int -, Wis 13, Cha 1
Skills: climb +12, hide +11, listen +4, move silently +11, spot +4
Feats: Improved Grab, Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack
Frame: Biomorph
Locomotion: Slither
Manipulators: Jaws
Armour: Crystal Carbon Armour
Sensors: Class VI
Skill Software: Skill Net (hide, listen, move silently, spot) x4 ranks
Feat Software: feat web (improved grab, dodge, mobility, spring attack)
Accessories: weapon mount (GE shocker series blade in jaws), electrical repair unit, energy-resistant coating (electricity 10), feat web
PDC:  39
Constrict: With a successful grapple check, a crystal serpent can crush a grabbed opponent, dealing 2d8+10 of bludgeoning damage.
Improved Grab: If a crystal serpent hits an opponent that is at least one size category smaller than itself with a bite attack, it deals normal damage and attempts to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity (grapple bonus +24). If it gets a hold, it can also constrict in the same round. Thereafter, the creature has the option to conduct the grapple normally, or simple use its jaws to hold the opponent (-20 penalty on grapple check, but the crystal serpent is not considered grappled). In either case, each successful grapple check it makes during successive rounds automatically  deals bite and constrict damage.
Shocking Bite: A crystal serpent's bite deals 1d8+16 points of electricity damage in addition to the normal bite damage. The creature receives a +3 bonus on attack rolls against any opponent that is made out of metal, wearing metal armour, or carrying significant amount of metal.
Electric Healing: Because of the crystal serpent's electrical affinity, any electricity attack directed at it cures 1 point of damage for each 3 points of damage it would otherwise deal. The crystal serpent gets no saving throw against electricity effects.

New Equipment
Electrical Repair Unit
A modified version of the self-repair unit, combined with the modified crystal carbon armour on the crystal snake, allows it to heal itself from an electrical attack. If a source of electricity isn't readily available, the crystal serpent will brush its fangs against its body to electrocute itself to initiate repairs. Any electricity attack directed at the robot cures it 1 point of damage for each 3 points of damage it would otherwise deal.
PDC: 25
Restriction: Res (+2)



Securbot A1

The Automechanic Securbot A1 is a relatively simple, cheap but effective security robot. Mass produced to allow many corporations, law enforcement and militaries to fill out the need for greater man power in emergencies without having to pay for extra bodies when not needed. They are programed with basic tactics and local laws, they follow orders and do have extra memory space for more advanced programming if so needed. They come standard with two short ranged, pulse lasers with stun modules mounted in their arms. The wide red visor contains it's main optic system, but it also contains some in the back of the head, which makes it difficult to sneak up on the Securbot from behind. One of the drawbacks to the Securbot's design is its main processors are located in the head, which does improve reaction time from what it sees, but a shot to the head does have a high chance of disabling the robot. Although this does make repairs somewhat easy as all that is needed is to replace the whole head unit.

Securbot A1 (PL6)
CR: 
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 2d10+10
Init: +2 Dex
Speed: 20
Defense: +3 armour +2 Dex
BAB/Grp: +1/+3
Attack: Laser +3 ranged (3d8 fire) and laser -2 ranged (3d8 fire); or Hand +3 (1d3 nonlethal)
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/ 5 ft
Special Attacks: Stun
Special Qualities: Weak spot
Saves: Fort + 0, Reflex +2 , Will +0
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 14, Con -, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Listen +4, Search +4, Spot +4
Feats: Personal Firearms, Dodge

Frame: Biomorph
Locomotion: Legs (pair)
Manipulators: Hands
Armour: Duraplastic
Sensors: Class III
Skill Software: Skill progit listen +4, skill progit search +4, skill progit spot +4
Feat Software: Feat progit personal firearms, feat progit dodge
Accessories: Dex upgrade x2, AV recorder, vocalizer, weapon mount x2, laser rifle with stun module x2, internal storage unit, skill progit x3, advanced construction (+1 HD)
PDC: 26

Weak Spot
The Securbot suffers from a small design flaw where the main processors are located in the head. Any critical hit that doesn't destroy the robot has a 25% chance of striking the head and disabling the main processor, shutting the robot down until it is repaired.

Stun
The Securbot's lasers have stun modules. On a successful hit, the target must make a Fort save DC 12 or be stunned for 1d4 rounds.


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 25, 2016)

Apothecary

The machine is a metal cylinder 5 feet tall and 3 feet wide, resting on a base with treads. A single video screen displaying an androgynous face. Slim arms rest at its sides made of memory plastics. Apothecaries are intelligent machines that contain nanofactories within their bodies that can create a wide array of chemicals and pharmaceuticals, including acids, medicines and even explosives.

Apothecary (PL6/7)
CR: 1
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 4d10+10 (32 hp)
Init: +0
Speed: 25 ft
Defense: 15 (+5 armour)
BAB/Grp: +3/+5
Attack: Slam +5 melee (1d3+2)
FS/Reach: 5 ft/5 ft
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: Chemical processing, defensive field, darkvision 60 ft
Saves: Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +2
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 10, Con -, Int 14, Wis 13, Cha 13
Skills: Balance +2, Concentrate +6, Craft (chemical) +12, Craft (pharmaceutical) +12, Knowledge (Earth and Life Sciences) +12, Knowledge (Physical Sciences) +12, Listen +3, Spot +5
Feats: Builder, Educated

Frame: Armature
Locomotion: Tread
Manipulators: Hand (2)
Armour: Alumisteel
Sensors: Class V (ladar)
Skill Software: skill net (craft (chemical) 8 ranks, craft (pharmaceutical) 8 ranks, knowledge (physical sciences) 8 ranks, knowledge (earth and life sciences) 8 ranks), skill chip (concentrate) +4
Feat Software: feat builder (craft chemical, craft pharmaceutical), educated (knowledge earth and life sciences, knowledge physical sciences), focused
Accessories: Language chip (english), skill chip, skill net, feat progit x3, internal storage unit, vocalizer, defensive field, fabricator (with bio and garbage converter)
PDC: 30

Chemical Processing (Ex): An apothecary's internal nanofactoriers can convert almost any kind of inorganic matter into basic chemicals, then combine those chemicals into a new substance - whether it be soda, painkillers or plastic explosive. The apothecary can use its Craft skills to create a small amount of almost any chemical substance, as long as it has the right raw materials fed into the hopper in its back. Use the Craft rules to determine what the apothecary can create and how much the raw materials will cost. The machine's nanofactories count as a chemical kit, and give it a +2 circumstance bonus on its Craft checks (already figured into the stat block), and it makes the substance in only one-tenth of the normal time (minimum 1 round). This is essentially a  fabricator (d20 Future Tech page 59).

Defensive Field (Ex): As a move action, the apothecary can activate a powerful electrical defense shield to protect itself from thieves, vandals or unhappy customers. The field inflicts 1d6 points of electrical damage to anyone touching the apothecary or striking it with a metal weapon in melee combat. Anyone damaged by the field must also make a DC 14 Fortitude save or be knocked unconscious for 1d6 minutes. The field draws heavily on the apothecary's energy reserves; it can only maintain the field for 10 rounds, after which at least a full hour must pass while the construct's batteries recharge before it can be used again.



Jackrabbit ULV (Unmanned Land Vehicle)

With the advances in robotics and drone A.I.s, the Jackrabbit is an excellent addition to any military force. It can be operated remotely like older UAVs, or allowed to function by itself or as part of a team of other jackrabbits or other unmanned vehicles, with programmed mission parameters and a human overseer for any unforeseen situations. 
Jackrabbits are usually armed with an automatic weapon, usually a light to heavy machinegun, although other weapons can be substituted with the proper programming uploaded. Using advances in image recognition, IFF, active and passive night vision, Hi-Def video, IR and thermal cameras and high capacity batteries, allow the jackrabbit to identify potential foes visually and by friend or foe systems, see in virtually any condition, and operate for up to 3 days before needing to recharge.
The rugged tracked frame allows the jackrabbit to travel through most terrains, and its small enough to enter buildings, greatly increasing its usefulness. 
Many militaries use jackrabbits as force multipliers, automated defense sentries, ambushers or just disposable fodder. 

The jackrabbit has a deployable arm with a pincer for picking up items or moving debris, which it can put in its internal storage compartment. The treads are modified to allow the jackrabbit to climb a normal set of stairs, however steep or curved stairs are difficult for it to climb. The jackrabbit is programmed to make use of small group tactics when in a group with people or other jackrabbits. If teamed with other jackrabbits, they communicate back and forth, making them very effective in small or large group tactics for setting up good firing solutions for each other. They also are programmed to make use of cover and terrain for setting up defensive positions or ambushes.
The jackrabbit stands only 4'3" with the weapon turret fully raised. The turret is able to spin around completely, raise 90 degree vertically and lower 60 degrees from horizontal position. Being about 3 feet wide allows it to enter most doors, which it can open with the pincer, and is 5 feet long, weighing at 710 lb. fully loaded. 

Jackrabbit ULV (PL5)
CR: 2
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 2d10+10
Init: +2
Speed: 35 ft
Defense: +5 (+3 armour +2 Dex)
BAB/Grp: +1/+1
Attack: +3 ranged weapon (m60 2d8 ballistic, or M2HB 2d12 ballistic), or +1 melee pincer (1d3)
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: robot qualities, network
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +2, Will +0
Abilities: Str 11, Dex 14, Con -, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Hide +4, Knowledge: Tactics +4, Listen +4, Search +2, Spot +4
Feats: Personal Firearms, Advanced Personal Firearms

Frame: Armature
Locomotion: Treads (modified)
Manipulators: Pincer
Armour: Duraplastic
Sensors: Class III
Skill Software: skill chip (Hide +2), skill chip (Knowledge: Tactics +4), skill chip (Listen +4), skill chip (Search +4), skill chip (Spot +4)
Feat Software: feat progit (Advanced Personal Firearms)
Accessories: Nightvision goggles (200 ft range), AV Recorder (48 hours), AV Transmitter, Remote Control Unit (optional use), weapon mount, internal storage unit (20 lb.), core programming affinity: military, weapon (either M60 or M2HB are standard, other weapons can be substituted) with 250 round linked belt, laser designator. 
PDC: 22 Mil (+3)

Network: When grouped with other jackrabbits, they become more efficient. For every five jackrabbits within 300 feet and in radio contact, they gain +1 Initiative, +1 Listen, +1 Search and +1 Spot. If one jackrabbit in the group is aware of a target, they all are. If more than one jackrabbit is attacking the same target and are within 50 feet of each other, they gain a +1 to attack. 

Options: The weapon normally mounted on a jackrabbit is either a M60 machinegun or a M2HB heavy machinegun, although they can be switched for a grenade launcher or rocket launcher with the proper programming added. A second weapon mount for a rocket launcher or grenade launcher, or even a flamethrower with proper programming added at additional cost. The pincer can be switched out for a melee weapon such as a buzz or chainsaw, or even a cutting torch for clearing debris, barricades or sabotaging vehicles or equipment.



Shadow UAV

The Shadow UAV is a surveillance UAV used by several major governments for many years before being replaced by more advanced models. It's primary purpose is surveillance, target acquisition, battle damage assessment, and even search and rescue operations. Powered by a pusher propeller engine, able to use standard gasoline with a total flight time of 6 hours with a range of 70 miles, a maximum speed of 125 mph, equipped with several video cameras, electro-optical/infrared cameras and laser designator. The Shadow requires about 200 feet of relatively smooth ground for landing.
Originally Shadow UAV's required around 20 people to operate, upgrades and better automation has reduced this down to a mere 4, although extra crew can speed up deployment and recovery times greatly. Shadow UAVs require a launching platform, which is a pneumatic catapult mounted on a trailer. The parent vehicle is a mid-sized truck with the back cargo section containing the control systems for a single Shadow UAV.  The onboard systems allows the Shadow to navigate a simple flight plan without supervision and will notify its controller once approximately 5 minutes from its destination.
The shadow weighs about 186 lbs unloaded, wingspan of 14 feet, and a length of 11 feet (2 squares long by 3 squares wide).

Shadow UAV (Mid-Late PL5
Crew: 1 (Pilot from Ground Control Station)
Passengers: -
Cargo: 100 lbs
Init: -2
Maneuver: -1
Top Speed: 220 (22)
Defense: 9
Hardness: 3
Hit Points: 8
Size: Large (going by body length, not wingspan).
Purchase DC: 32 for Shadow UAV, 41 for UAV and GCS plus enough parts to repair UAV 5 times.
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
Accessories: Electro-optical zoom, video/still cameras, GPS receiver, control transceiver, laser painter, auto-pilot, GCS.
Notes: Requires Ground Control Station which is a separate vehicle. Launched from a pneumatic catapult mounted on a trailer pulled by the GCS vehicle. 6 hours of flight time, range of 68 miles, maximum height 15,000 ft.
While on autopilot, has a Pilot and Navigate skills of +2 each for avoiding obstacles and staying on course. Will notify controller when 5 minutes from destination via GPS system.




GCS Vehicle
This truck is about the size of a moving truck, with a cab that can hold 4 people. The back section contains all the equipment to operate the Shadow UAV, plus contains enough fuel to refuel the Shadow 3 times, plus equipment and tools for making minor repairs to the UAV. There is some storage room as well for supplies for the crew, such as survival gear and food. The trailer mounts the pneumatic launcher and the crane to place it back into the launcher after the UAV has landed. The trailer contains enough fuel to refuel the shadow twice and carries tools and parts to make repairs to the UAV.
The GCS vehicle is two squares wide, five squares long, providing three-quarter cover to those in the cab, complete in the cargo section. The cab has 3 doors, plus a double door for the cargo/control second.. The trailer is two squares wide by two squares long. It takes a crew of 3 to physically set up the launcher 5 rounds, plus the pilot/controller in the GCS, and launch it. 3 to reload the UAV into the launcher.

GSC Vehicle
Crew: 1
Passengers: 3
Cargo: 1000 lbs
Init: -4
Maneuver: -4
Top Speed: 165 (16)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 6
Hit Points: 45
Size: G
Purchase DC: 
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
Accessories: GSC, refuel pump for Shadow UAV, mechanical and electrical kits, enough spare parts to repair UAV 5 times (up to 7 HP per repair. If Shadow is reduced to 0 HP, it is destroyed and can not be repaired), 3 reloads of fuel for Shadow UAV.
Notes: Control system for the Shadow UAV

Shadow UAV Launch Trailer
This is the trailer mounting the pneumatic launcher for the Shadow UAV and crane for reloading it, as well as fuel for refueling.
Crew: 0
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 600 lb
Init: -
Maneuver: -
Top Speed: -
Defense: 8
Hardness: 5
Hit Points: 30
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: -
Restriction: -
Accessories: Pneumatic UAV Launcher, crane, refuel pump, electrical and mechanical kits, 2 refuels, repair parts (enough parts to repair twice (14 hp worth).



Loki Security Robot

The Loki is a bipedal humanoid security robot designed for security detail and guard duty in locations where manpower is an issue or where the use of organics for "around the clock" shifts is unfeasible. Used initially for colony guard duty, it has been used in numerous civilian and military sector units after severe loses in battle. These robots have also found use in mercenary groups such as Eclipse for added manpower, as expendable assault units.

An inexpensive and relatively basic design, it does have a few interesting features Their joints are sealed, rendering the risk of shorting out in waterlogged environments moot. A basic personality suite is installed and are easily programmed for various security tasks, and can be equipped with any of numerous weapon systems, both lethal and non-lethal, as circumstances dictate. The Loki is given a female voice for issuing warnings in a calm, soothing voice, equipped with an IFF system, and are networked, allowing for groups to work together, although with very simple tactics (move forward to the target, shoot or use other equipped weapons until target is neutralized, move onto next target, hedge pedestrians out of restricted areas, etc), which makes giving orders to groups of them very quick and easily.

Fairly cheap to produce, making them well liked in many corporate sectors as they can purchase mass quantities and use weight of numbers to repel intruders, but lightly armoured. They are equipped with a shock system for close combat, able to stun or even kill most humanoids, and a self destruct system. When used in combat roles, a badly damaged Loki will move at best speed close to a target and initiate its self destruct. Otherwise, upon heavy damage that cripples the Loki, the self destruct triggers.
Lokis are usually armed with M-3 Predator heavy pistol or M-4 Shuriken machine pistol.

Loki (PL6)
CR: 1
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 20 (1d10+10)
Init: +0
Speed: 30
Defense: 13 (10 base, +3 armour)
Hardness: 
BAB/Grp: +0
Attack: +2 melee unarmed 1d3 non-lethal, +2 melee Shock emitter (damage varies by setting), +0 ranged equipped weapon. Usually a M-3 Predator or M-4 Shuriken.
FS/Reach: 5 ft/5 ft
Special Attacks: Shock Emitter, Kamikaze 
Special Qualities: Network, Sealed
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +0, Will +0
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 10, Con -, Int --, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Listen +2, Search +2, Spot +2
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency

Frame: Biomorph
Locomotion: Legs (pair)
Manipulators: Hands (2)
Armour: Duraplastic
Superstructure: 
Sensors: Class III
Skill Software: Skill chips Listen +2, Search +2, Spot +2
Feat Software: Feat progit: Personal Firearms Proficiency
Accessories: AV Recorder, AV transmitter, self-destruct (2d6, Reflex DC 11), Shock Emitter, IFF, sealed joints, holster, ammunition storage (4 magazines).
PDC: 27

Kamikaze: If the Loki is reduced to 5 or less hit points, it will move to the closest target and initiate its self destruct in melee reach of the Loki.

Network: When grouped with other Lokis, they become more efficient. For every five Lokis within 300 feet and in radio contact, they gain +1 Initiative, +1 Listen, +1 Search and +1 Spot. If one Loki in the group is aware of a target, they all are. If more than one Loki is attacking the same target and are within 50 feet of each other, they gain a +1 to attack. Lokis can be programmed very quickly, granting a +2 to Computer Use checks to change programming and give orders.

Sealed: The Loki is sealed to protect its joints and internal systems from water and weather. It can not be shorted out by being submerged in water. Able to tolerate depths of up to 200 feet. Can not swim, but move at bottom of the water at half speed. 

Shock Emitter
This is a short baton-like device the extends from the left hand that is used to shock targets, usually set to stun, but in military programmed Lokis, it can be set for more lethal settings.
Damage: 1d3 nonlethal +stun, 1d4 +stun, 1d4 bludgeoning +1d6 electrical
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Electrical
Stun: On a successful melee strike with the first two settings, the target must make a Fort save DC 13 (first setting), or DC 15 (second setting) or be stunned for 1d4+2 rounds. With the second setting, a successful save instead paralyzes the target for 1 round.

M-3 Predator
A heavy pistol using mass acceleration technology, able to propel a 10mm sized slug a good range.

M-3 Predator (PL6)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Small
Weight: 5 lbs
Ammo: 12
Purchase DC: 19 (Lic +1)
Ammunition: Same price as 9mm.

M-4 Shuriken
A machine pistol that fires a smaller round than the M-3 Predator, but is designed to carry a slight electric charge that aids in damaging shields, but over damage is lower. This type of ammunition has be tested on other mass acceleration weapons, but doesn't seem to carried over. A unique feature that hasn't been duplicated in many weapons. Has a three round burst setting, and a pulse mode for a higher rate of fire, but reduces accuracy.

M-4 Shuriken (PL6)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 50
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Medium
Weight: 8 lbs
Ammo: 24
Purchase DC: 24 (Res +2)
Notes: 3 round burst mode, pulse mode, anti-shield
Can make an autofire attack using 3 rounds if the user has the Burst Fire feat.
Pulse: The user can increase the number of bullets fired in autofire or when using the Double Tap or Burst Fire feats. When using double tap, uses 4 bullets to increase damage by an additional die, Burst Fire uses 5 bullets (overriding the 3 round burst fire mode) to deal an extra die of damage, and autofire uses 15 bullets to deal an extra die of damage, and increases the autofire Reflex DC to 17. Engaging Pulse mode is a free action that can be done once per round.
Anti-Shield: Due to the design of the ammunition combined with how the Shuriken fires and imparts a charge to the ammunition by its mass acceleration system, against energy shields it deals +50% more damage. Against systems that grant a deflection against ballistic weapons (magnetic fields, etc), the penalty to attack is reduced by half, or any Deflection bonus added by these systems is halved against attacks from this weapon.
Ammunition: PDC 12 (Res +2) for 50 rounds.


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 25, 2016)

Cybernetics, the blending of flesh and machine. There are many things in RAW that mostly work for cybernetics and others that don't. For instance the rules for how many cybernetics one can have in d20 Future. Now d20 Cyberscape has rules for unlimited cybernetics on page 8. For the most part, I like this, however I don't like how many slots it lists on page 9 in table 1-4. 
Personally, if you're going to have a campaign where you can have someone do a full conversion or as the book calls it "total organ replacement", the amount of slots should be higher. 

So I propose to increase the number of slots. Like the head, should have say... 3 for sensory implants, and maybe 2 for general head implants. This would be 5 in total, but of course some of those slots are very specific. 1 slot for eyes, one for ears and another for nose or mouth as part of respritory or something like chemical or gas release through the mouth (spitting poison or acid maybe). The other two for the head can be something like skill, feat or rage implants or something like that. This would allow someone to get cybernetic eyes, but still have room for a couple of skill or feat implants or some other combination.

The torso I'd increase to 4 or 5 at most. This isn't counting any that are just replacements for standard organs. 
So let's say someone is born with bad lungs, gets cybernetic replacements, standard lung replacement ones. These won't count against torso slots, but if they add an oxygen storage cell, this would add one.

Arms I'd probably leave at 3 each. But also give the hands 1 each. The arm I would count as being from midway from the forearm up to shoulder, while hand would be from finger tips to midway to forearm, approximately, depending on how extensive the hand replacement is. An arm could hold up to a medium sized object. So a laser pistol or sword can be implanted in the arm, and the user can still have their real hand. Or can have whole arm replaced and have a laser rifle installed instead with built in power source and a small tool hand, just off the top of my head.

Legs would leave at 3 slots, but also add in 1 for each foot.  Again, medium sized objects can be put in legs, like a sword or gun.

The total organ replacement... Just don't like it. I mean isn't a total organ replacement basically turning you into a type of robot?  So I'm thinking a series of template chassises or something that someone can use. So for basic models, for people who've been in serious accidents. These chassis would allow the person to function in society completely normally, without people needing to worry about accidental damage or injuries to all normal people nearby. There would be limiters and the like to make them feel safe.
Then there'd be basic versions for construction, medical and police/combat chassises. Of course some robotic features won't work with cybernetic bodies. Will work that out later.

Some terminology.. 
Cyber-enhanced - Cyber-enhanced people are those with only a few cybernetic devices, usually only 1 to 4. These can be just straight replacement devices, or ones that add some minor enhancement, like telescopic eyes, or skill implant.

Partial Conversion - Partial conversion is where a person has had at least several limbs or organs replaced with cybernetic ones, either with just replacements or enhancements. Those in construction, police or soldiers are more likely to be partial conversion cyborgs, or those who've had serious injuries. Some governments may require licencing and limiters that prevent improper use when not on the job.

Full Conversion, Cyborgs - These are people who've had more than 50% of their bodies replaced with cybernetic devices. Basically their brain and central nervous system is put into a robot like body. 

Nanites
Nanites are different from cybernetics. Nanites are generally designed to enhance organic tissue, and specially designed ones can be used in conjunction with cybernetic devices, depending on the purpose of the nanites and the cybernetic device. Nanites can be used to full  conversion cyborgs in the form of repair units, if such devices exist in your campaigns. 

A basic unit of repair nanites would allow a cyborg to 'heal' like a normal human, although they might need a source of raw material, like 'consuming' several pounds of metal. More advanced versions could be a several time per day use that repairs a larger amount quickly, but then needs materials to recharge or to even start the repairs. Some versions might even be a mechanical version of fast healing. 

Some thoughts on full conversion cyborgs.

In PL 6, most of the senses can be simulated, but not completely in full conversion cyborgs. For instance taste and smell would only be 50 to 75% of what a normal person would normally experience, and then only be broken down to fairly simple terms.  The cyborg would know what something smells and tastes like from sensors checking the chemical composition of the object in question, but that's about it. 
In later PLs the technology to make scent and tastes the same as a human will be perfected. 

It kind of itches, doc.
A cyborg's sense of touch would be greatly reduced, although with the advances in sensors, they can still perform very delicate work, but it wouldn't feel quite the same. Basic information would be related, such as pressure, heat and the like through the casing or even synthetic skin or any real skin attached to the frame. So a PL6 full conversion cyborg would register a person's hand on their arm, but it just wouldn't feel the same. They'd detect the pressure, shape of the hand, heat radiating off it, and probably texture, but it wouldn't feel quite like a real hand. PL7 is where the sensor's sensitivity and translation of data would make it feel as it would on flesh.

You gonna finish that?
Yeah, even full conversion cyborgs need to eat, but no where near as much as partial cyborgs or normal people. Since the brain and central nervous system is still organic, it needs to be fed still. The cyborg needs about 1 to 2 litres of a nutrient and vitamin right paste every week. This paste would run about PDC 5. This paste can be consumed like food, or placed in a port that goes into a stomach like cybernetic device which stores and distributes the paste to the brain and nervous system as needed. 
Some cyborgs, especially when the technology is developed to completely simulate the sense of taste and smell at 100% to that of a human, would get an advanced stomach cybernetic device which would allow them to eat food like a normal person. This device would be far  more efficent in extracting all the good stuff the cyborg will need, and store the waste to be ejected at a later time. So yes.. a cyborg could have a system that would allow them to simulate going to the bathroom to make them feel more human, or to appear more human if they don't want people to know they are cybernetically enhanced.

Birthday Suit
Depending on the reasons for a person to become a full conversion cyborg, they can use their original skin for the face and arms for civilian model bodies especially in PL 6, and usually just the face for other services. The skin is grafted on and sensors fed through to allow for the senses to work with the skin.  If the person's skin was too badly damaged before conversion, new skin could be cloned and grafted on as well. In PL 7 and up, cloned skin can be used to cover the whole cyborg's body if the user so desired. The cyborg can also opt to have synthetic skin, which is stronger, and fairly life like feeling, but won't bleed when cut, and will feel cooler than normal skin in PL6, but can seem very life like in PL7 and up.
Real skin can heal itself to an extent when grafted to the cyborg's body. Minor cuts, bruises and scratches will heal, but if the cyborg takes more than 10 points of damage, the skin is too badly damaged and new skin will have to be cloned and grafted on. If the cyborg has a nanite repair system, it can also repair the skin to the point. If the user has taken more than 30 points of damage, the nanites won't be able to fix the skin, but it will seal edges of tears and cuts, clot the blood to keep it from getting infected and aid in joining new grafted skin.
A cyborg with skin will need to consume 50% more of the nutrient paste to help keep the skin alive.
Synthetic skin, being tougher than normal skin easily accepts nanite repair systems if the cyborg has one installed. Depending on how much of the cyborg is covered in synthetic skin will determine bonus hit points. 25% or less only adds 2 hit points, up to 50% adds 5 hit points, 75% adds 8, and 100% adds 12 bonus hit points. This is for medium and smaller sized cyborgs. Large cyborgs have hit points increased by 25% rounding up for each percentage of covering.  



Scientific Eyes (PL7/8)
 
The recipient's eyes are replaced with these enhanced cybernetic eyes.  These eyes combine microscopic optics, light amplification optics and telescopic systems. These eyes are popular with scientists and even military marksmen. 

Benefit: The recipient gains low light vision, a +3 circumstance bonus on Search checks as well as +2 circumstance bonus on Disable Device or Repair checks made in regard to small or finely detailed objects, +3 circumstance bonus to Spot checks, +10 feet to Spot and weapon ranges and +1 bonus to attack rolls with ranged weapons.
Type: Internal
Location: One head (eyes counts as a set)
Hardness/Hit Points: -/2 (per eye)
Base Purchase DC: 18
Restriction: None



Adrenaline Boost (PL6)

This small device, implanted into the user, and upon command, will force the body to produce and release a large dose of adrenaline into the body. After installation, the device will start to collect adrenaline from the body and store it. When activated it releases the collected adrenaline and also stimulates the necessary glands to get the body to produce even more adrenaline to keep the flow high during it's activation. After use, the implant slowly collects adrenaline again for future uses.
Benefit: When activated as a free action, the adrenaline boost implant grants the user +4 Strength, +2 to Reflex saves and 10 feet to their movement. The effects last for 1 minute (10 rounds), after which the user is fatigued for an hour. The implant can be used Con modifier +1 times per day (even if the user has a negative Con modifier, it can be used once).
Type: Internal
Location: Torso
Hardness/Hit Points: -/2
Base Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Restricted (+2)



Hydraulic Lifters PL6/7

Designed for sheer lifting capacity, this cybernetic attachment increases the wearer’s ability to move or lift heavy objects. Several versions are available for different levels of lifting capacity.
Benefit: Hydraulic lifters increase the user's weight carrying capacity and grant a bonus to Strength checks. The mk1 grants +4 str checks and +20 lbs to carrying capacity; mk 2 grants +8 str checks and +40 lbs carrying capacity; mk 3 grants +12 to str checks and +60 lbs to carrying capacity. The strength bonus can also be used in grapple checks.
Type: Internal
Location: One each arm and torso
Hardness/Hit Points: -/5 (per location)
Base Purchase DC: 19 (mk 1), 27 (mk 2), 34 (mk 3)
Restriction: None



Sensor Hand (PL6)

This cybernetic hand and forearm contains a collection of sensors which can aid a person. Although not as powerful as dedicated versions, but nonetheless quite useful. It can be either covered in real or synthetic flesh. The sensor hand includes a digital thermometer, short ranged motion detector, radiation detector, radar detection, a gyro-compass and a clock calendar. The information can be transmitted to an ear receiver implant, or a display on the wrist, which is an LCD screen with audio output.
Benefit: User can tell the temperature of the air around him, of objects within 1 foot of the hand, and can with 1 round of holding a hand against an object like a wall or door, can tell the ambient temperature on the other side. Gains blind sight with a range of 20 ft, can determine the level of radiation in the area, will always know which direction is North as well as up and down, providing a +1 bonus to Navigate. The radar detector will notify the user if there are active radars within 100 ft, and also if the user has been actively targeted by a radar. The clock calendar continuously keeps track of the time, down to a 100th of a second, and the calender day. Also includes basic functions of a watch, including alarm and a simple event calendar. 
Type: Internal/External (replaces hand)
Hardness/Hit Points: 2/6 
Base Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: None 

For each PL above 6, so 7 and above, increase the range of the sensors by 50%, and bonuses by +1. Can also add in one extra sensory device per PL above 6.


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 25, 2016)

Finger Camera

This artificial finger contains a digital camera.  In early versions it can only take a few still images, and had limited or no movement. Later versions can hold far more pictures and even take videos even with audio. In PL8 they can even take full 3D images for holographic playback. If the user also has HUD Link, or cybernetic eyes, the data the finger camera records can be replayed easily, otherwise it will have to be uploaded to a computer via wireless transmission, or by a backup wire plug that comes out of the segment closest to the hand.
Benefit: A digital camera is built into the the finger. PL 5 version can hold 500 images, PL6 can hold 2000 images and up to 3 hours of video. In higher PL versions double the number of images and time of video. If a holographic, take the number of images or time for video and half it for full 3d images and video. 
Type: Internal/External (finger replacement)
Hardness/Hit Points: -/5
Base Purchase DC: 14
Restriction: None   



Full Conversion Frames

A full conversion cyborg frame is similar to a robot chassis. As such they can use some robotic devices. 
	• Cyborg frames have fixed physical stats. They have Str, Dex but no Con. The cyborg uses the recipient's Int, Wis and Cha. Some frames might grant bonuses to these states. The physical stats can only be upgraded with cybernetic or robotic devices or enhancements, while Int, Wis and Cha can be upgraded through leveling or other normal means. 
	• For purposes of Fort saves, most cybernetic frames make the recipient immune to biological forces that force a Fort save. For effects that affect inanimate objects, use a base Con modifier of +0, with some frames and other devices granting bonuses or penalties.
	• All cyborg frames are subject to critical hits unless otherwise noted. 
	• Cyborg frames gain bonus hit points based on size similar to robots of the same size. Some might even get more bonus hit points depending construction materials or if they are covered in synthetic skin. 
	• Full conversion cyborgs are considered ageless and do not age like normal people. In theory, as long as the cyborg body is kept in working order, the cyborg could live indefinitely.
	• When a person is put into a cyborg frame, their hit points is replaced with that of the frame. When the cyborg levels up, their hit dice are changed to d10s regardless of class and added to the frame. Unfortunately, if a high level character is implanted into a cyborg frame, they lose all their hit points, but gain all the benefits of the cyborg frame. They do get their character level x 3 in bonus hit points (this is a concession to high level characters being forced into a weak cyborg body as a means to resurrect the character if their brain and nervous system can be placed in statis shortly after death.
	• Cyborgs do not heal normally, so they need to be repaired, with a Repair check DC 20 (I made this lower as in worlds where there are lots of cyborgs, the ability to repair standard frames is much easier) and an hours worth of work will repair 1d10 points of damage.
	• Rejuvenation Cycle: Use the same rules as Robots as Heroes in d20 Future.


I think this list of basic rules for cyborg frames should suffice, as some are similar to Robots as Heroes rules with a few changes or additions. 


Civ 1 Frame

Due to a serious accident, or illness, a person can have their brain and nervous system implanted into a cybernetic frame. The Civ 1 is a fairly basic and easy to adjust to. Civ 1s usually have as much of the recipient's real flesh as possible, or new flesh is grown and grafted to the frame. In most cases, many people don't even know the recipient is even a cyborg. It comes with a built in identity chip, subcutaneous cell phone, gyro compass, clock calendar, data link and HUD link. The cell phone is programmed that if the cyborg's body is heavily damaged to automatically call emergency services while the life support system will keep the recipient alive for up to 36 hours after the main body has failed. The data link allows for updates to the identity chip when the recipient is first implanted, and uploading/downloading emails and events on their calendar to other devices. All data from the clock calendar, compass and messages through the cell phone appear in the HUD built into the cyborg's eyes. In case of a violent crime against the cyborg, and it's damaged, the last five minutes of visual and audio memories are recorded and saved in a protected blackbox for police to identify the attacker. 

Civ 1 Frame (PL 6)
Type: Living Construct
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 1D10
Speed: 30
Defense: +0
Abilities: Str 11, Dex 10, Con -
Locomotion: Paired Legs
Manipulators: Hands
Senses: Equal to a human's (can use robot sensors rules, which would be about a Class IV)
Accessories: Life support system, identity chip, subcutaneous cell phone, gyro compass, clock calendar, data link, HUD link, head jack
PDC: 25
Note: The accessories included in the frame do not count in the number of cybernetic devices the recipient can have. The power systems and other components of the Civ 1 are designed purposely limited so that without proper licensing, powerful upgrades, such as weapons or flight systems, will not work without extensive work. The Civ 1 is designed to look as human as possible so the cyborg can function in society just as they did before getting the cyborg frame.



Medical Hand (PL6)
This cybernetic hand and forearm has a number of medical diagnostic devices and tools to aid any doctor or paramedic in the field. Comes with blood analysis/toxin screens diagnostics, able to easily detect 60 common toxins and blood anomalies. An epidermic analyzer, which can identify and measure salt, sugars powerful enzymes and chemicals, and temperature. A laser scalpel is installed in either index or middle finger, and can measure pulse and blood pressure. The user merely has to place their hand on the skin of the target to begin analyzing. The laser scalpel has about a 20 minute charge before it needs to recharge.
Benefit: Aids in diagnosing patients, granting a +4 equipment bonus to Treat Injury checks. The laser scalpel can be used as a weapon in melee dealing only 1d4 fire damage.
Type: Internal/External
Location: Hand
Hardness/Hit Points: 2/6
Base Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: None
For each PL above 6, so 7 and above, increase the range of the sensors by 1 ft, and bonuses by +1. Can also add in one extra sensory device per PL above 6



IR/UV Optics (PL6)

These cybernetic eyes allow the user to see in infrared and ultraviolet light frequencies. The eyes have slightly larger pupils than normal. Although not as good as nightvision optics, they do allow the user to detect temperature variances, and can see in the dark but at shorter range than nightvision optics. The user can even see through fogs and smoke using IR and UV sources instead, ignoring concealment. They can detect heat sources through most materials as long as they are not more than 2 feet thick.
Benefit: Gains darkvision out to 30 feet, lessens concealment by one step, gain +2 to search and spot when taking heat signatures into account. Able to see through most materials up to 2 feet thick (except metal at only 1 foot) for heat signatures up to 20 ft on the other side.
Type: Internal
Location: One Head (eyes)
Hardness/Hit Points: -/2
Base Purchase DC: 17
Restriction: None


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 25, 2016)

Claws(PL6)

Implantedinto the fingers are a set of metal and high impact polymers claws. The fingersare also reinforced to allow the user to make raking like attacks with theirfingers. For a slightly higher price, the claws can be made retractable, makingit extremely difficult to notice them.
Benefit:Claws are a specific kind of internal weapon mount (small blades shaped likecat claws mounted in the fingers). Damage is done based on size; this damagecan be added to an unarmed attack using the limb made by the recipient. Theclaws are of diminutive size, and attempts to disarm the recipient of the clawsautomatically fail. If retractable claws are installed, retracting or extendingthe claws is a free action.
Type:Internal
Location:One set per hand
Hardness/HitPoints: 5/5
BasePurchase DC: 21, retractible 22
Restriction:Res (+2)
For higherPLs, other weapon gadgets could be added, such as high frequency or beam/energyblades. Change damage according to weapon enhancements.


 Recipient  Size
 Claw  Damage
 Tiny
 1d2
 Small
 1d3
 Medium
 1d4
 Large
 1d6
 Huge
 1d8
 Gargantuan
 2d6
 Colossal
 2d8



*Aqua Cybernetic Package (PL6)*

Thiscybernetic package is a number of cybernetic devices to augment a person toallow them operate underwater longer than normal, but not to the extend of afull naval cyborg. The package includes retractable webbing for the hands andfeet, an internal oxygen tank with 1 hour supply, depth gauge, gyro-compass,anti decompression sickness nanites and lenses for the eyes. The lenses actlike an extra pair of eyelids, similar to some aquatic animals to protect theireyes and help eliminate the distortion caused by water. The recipient's depth,oxygen supply, direction are also displayed on a HUD on the lenses. The naniteshelp prevent the formation of bubbles in the bloodstream which causesdecompression sickness, and also help to reinforce and keep internal pressureas the diver goes deeper. 
Benefit:Retractable webbing between fingers and toes, grants a +5 bonus to Swim checks,1 hour oxygen supply without external tanks, +2 bonus to Navigate checks,reduces any spot or search check penalties while under water, can survivedouble the normal depth tolerable for humans and prevents decompressionsickness.
Type:Internal and External
Location:1 each hand and foot, 1 torso, 1 head (eyes)
Hardness/HitPoints: 2/8
BasePurchase DC: 21
Restriction:Lic (+1)




CyberneticShock Emitters
These arethe cybernetic version of GE's shock gloves. They function exactly the same,releasing an electrical charge with each unarmed strike. There is a modifiedversion for full conversion cyborgs which can be more powerful. In the fullconversion version, extra crystals that collect energy are built into the feet,which build up a charge to enhance the discharge even more.
StandardImplant
Benefit:Adds 1d4 electrical damage to unarmed strikes
Type:Internal
Location:One set per hand
Hardness/HitPoints: 4/5
BasePurchase DC: 14
Restriction:Res (+2)

FullConversion Version
Benefit:Adds 1d4 electrical damage to unarmed strikes. If the cyborg moves at least 10ft in the round before attacking, adds an additional 1d4 electrical damage forevery 10 ft.
Type:Internal
Location:One set per hand, one foot
Hardness/HitPoints: 5/6
BasePurchase DC: 16
Restriction:Res (+2)
Note: Onlyavailable on full conversion cyborg.




CyberShield (PL6)
Implantedinto the arm of the wielder is a housing for a shield. The arm opens anddeploys a shield made of meta and memory materials, which through extending andlocking plates and expansion through an electrical charge, based on the sameprinciples of collapsible blades. Usually when installed the user must decidewhich type of shield is created, light or heavy shield. The user will sufferthe normal penalties for attacking with the arm that the shield is mounted on,but if the user is not proficient in shields, only suffers half the penaltiesas the shield is apart of them. The implant can be made so that the shield typeand size can be altered, but this is more expensive.
Benefit:Creates a shield that is deployed from the arm, based on shield type, light (+1Def), heavy (+2 Def). Considered steel versions, but weighing half the weight.These can be used in shield bash attacks, 
Type:External deployed, stored internally
Location:1 arm
Hardness/HitPoints: 6 / 10
BasePurchase DC: 20 for light, 21 for heavy, 22 for a version that will switchbetween light and large.
Restriction:None





Head Jack(PL6)
The headjack is a simple device that is implanted into the back of the user's head, atthe base of the skull. This cybernetic device is imply just a means of allowingthe user to connect devices to their cybernetic systems, such as a smartweapon's scope or video scope to their HUD built into their eyes, or uploadaudio data to their ears without others hearing it. Even connecting to acomputer for any of their other cybernetic devices to communicate with, such assensor hands, or allow doctors and cybernetic technicians to connect theirdiagnostic equipment to the user for testing.
Benefit:Allows a physical connection between outside hardware to communicate withuser's cybernetic systems. Does not include any software except basiccommunications protocols between cybernetics & outside software/wetware.
Type:Internal
Location:Head, but does not count against user's number of cybernetic devices.
Hardness/HitPoints: -/1
BasePurchase DC: 8
Restriction:None

Note: Allfull conversion cyborgs come standard with a head jack.




AmplifiedHearing Module (PL 6)
Originallydesigned to cure deafness in children, the amplified hearing module is an auralimplant that improves and enhances its recipient’s inner ear. This increaseshis auditory sensitivity, and allows him to pick up on faint sounds that hemight not otherwise notice.
Benefit:This enhancement grants the recipient a +1 bonus to Listen checks.
Type:Internal.
Location:Head (ear)
Hardness/HitPoints: –/2.
BasePurchase DC: 14.
Restriction:None.


AuralPlexus (PL 7)
Thisimplant, which replaces the recipient’s hearing organs, allows multiple auralimplants to function as a single cybernetic attachment.
Benefit:The recipient may have up to four aural implants attached to an aural plexus,and together they are treated as a single cybernetic attachment. However, ifthe aural plexus is destroyed, all of the attached aural implants are destroyedas well. Specific aural implants include the amplified hearing module, enhancedresonance module, radio link module, sound editor module, and voice stressanalyzer.
Type:Internal.
Location:Head (ear)
Hardness/HitPoints: –/4.
BasePurchase DC: 22 (does not include aural implants).
Restriction:None.
 
CyberneticVoice Box (PL 7)
Thecybernetic voice box is a digital sound system that replaces a character’slarynx.
It can beused to reproduce any sound imaginable, including individual voices.
Benefit:When used to impersonate another character, the recipient of a cybernetic voicebox gains a +4 equipment bonus to relevant Bluff and Disguise checks. Inconjunction with a voice stress analyzer enhancement, the recipient of acybernetic voice box can subtly alter  the tone of his voice in order tobetter influence others. When used in this manner, the voice box provides a +1equipment bonus to Bluff, Diplomacy, or Intimidate checks.
Type:Internal.
Location:Throat
Hardness/HitPoints: –/2.
BasePurchase DC: 24.
Restriction:Licensed (+1).
EnhancedResonance Module (PL 6)
Theenhanced resonance module, or ERM, increases the sensitivity of the recipient’sauditory system, allowing him to detect ultrasonic frequencies.
Benefit:The recipient can detect ultrasonic frequencies, such as the sounds of dogwhistles, bats, and certain electronic devices. This allows the recipient tomake Listen checks to detect sounds that are normally beyond the audible humanrange.
Type:Internal.
Location:Head (ear)
Hardness/HitPoints: –/2.
BasePurchase DC: 10.
Restriction:None.


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 25, 2016)

Eye Spy (PL 7)
The eye spy is a removable optical implant that can be used as a remote camera.
Benefit: The eye spy can be removed from the recipient’s eye socket as a move action and placed elsewhere as a remote surveillance camera, while the receiver unit remains in the user.
Once in position, the eye spy cannot relocate itself, though it can swivel to increase its viewable area. Pictures from the eye spy are broadcast to the recipient, who can maintain a constant vigil through his remote oculus up to a maximum range of one mile. The eye spy can be shut off remotely.
While the recipient is without his eye, he suffers a –2 penalty to ranged attacks and vision-related Search and Spot checks. This penalty is halved if the recipient possesses the Blind-fight feat.
Type: Internal.
Location: Eye (only 1)
Hardness/Hit Points: –/2.
Base Purchase DC: 26.
Restriction: Licensed (+1).
Note: Can be combined with other cybernetic eye devices, especially optic plexus.



Olfactory Augmentation (PL 6)
An olfactory augmentation implant, which is installed inside the nose and in the back of the throat, sharpens a recipient’s sense of smell to an unprecedented degree.
Benefit: A character with olfactory augmentation gains the Scent ability.
Type: Internal.
Location: Head (nose)
Hardness/Hit Points: –/2.
Base Purchase DC: 16.
Restriction: None.



Optic Plexus (PL 7)
The optic plexus, which consists of two advanced cyberoptic implants, allows multiple optical implants to function together as a single cybernetic attachment.
Benefit: The recipient may have up to four optical implants attached to an optic plexus, and together they are treated as a single cybernetic attachment. However, if the optic plexus is destroyed, all of the attached optical implants are destroyed as well. Specific optical implants include anti-flare implants, enhanced imaging optics, the eye spy, laser optics, micro-optics, nightvision optics, targeting optics, and telescopic optics.
Type: Internal.
Location: Head (2 eyes)
Hardness/Hit Points: –/4 (per eye).
Base Purchase DC: 22 (does not include optical enhancements).
Restriction: None.



Opposition Vulnerability Processor (PL 8)
The OVP is a small computer that is tied into the recipient’s weapon link or strategic computation unit. It allows splitsecond analysis of a target’s weaknesses, allowing for deadly accuracy when using a FAM-equipped firearm.
Benefit: The OVP, when tied to a weapon link or an SCU, increases the threat range of a ranged weapon by 1. (See the entries on the firearm accuracy module or strategic computation unit for details.) The ranged weapon must be weapon link compatible.
The Purchase DC to modify a ranged weapon with a FAM-compatible link is equal to the weapon’s Purchase DC –4.
Type: External.
Location: Head 
Hardness/Hit Points: –/4.
Base Purchase DC: 28.
Restriction: Military (+3).



Pedexterous Feet (PL 6)
The pedexterous feet module consists of two broad, mechanical hands, which are much like the feet of a primate.
This enhancement replaces the recipient’s feet. It can be attached to either cybernetic prosthetics, or can instead be used to replace organic feet.
Benefit: By using his feet to aid in physical maneuvers, such as climbing, the recipient of a pedexterous foot module gains a +4 bonus to Climb checks, as well as a +2 bonus to Escape Artist checks. Furthermore, he can manipulate objects with his feet as if they were hands, but attacks made with melee or ranged weapons suffer the usual off-hand penalty.
Type: External.
Location: Feet (2, 1 per foot)
Hardness/Hit Points: 2/4 (per foot).
Base Purchase DC: 16.
Restriction: None



Sensory Boost (PL 7)
This neural enhancement is installed deep within the brain and artificially boosts the recipient’s perceptions to unprecedented levels by limiting input from all other sources.
Benefit: The sensory boost enhancement will only affect a single sense (hearing, sight, smell, taste, or touch) at a time. While the sensory boost is active, all Listen, Search, or Spot checks that may reasonably be affected by that sense receive a +2 equipment bonus, while all Listen, Search, or Spot checks made using the other four senses suffer a –4 penalty. For example, a character who is using his sense of touch to locate a hidden panel on a wall can boost his tactile sensations to add a +2 equipment bonus to his Search check, but all other Listen, Search, or Spot checks that he makes that involve his other four senses while the sensory boost is active suffer a –4 penalty.
Type: Internal.
Location: 1 head
Hardness/Hit Points: –/4.
Base Purchase DC: 28.
Restriction: None



Sleep Regulator Implant (PL 7)
A sleep regulator implant, which is installed at the base of the skull, allows its recipient to regulate when he will sleep, how long he will sleep for, and under what circumstances he will awaken.
Benefit: Because a sleep regulator can stimulate immediate deep sleep, the recipient of the implant requires only half as much rest or sleep as normal to negate the effects of fatigue and exhaustion. Additionally, the sleep regulator can be programmed to awaken the recipient at a predetermined time, or under a predetermined set of circumstances.
Type: Internal.
Location: 1 head
Hardness/Hit Points: –/2.
Base Purchase DC: 18.
Restriction: None.



Stealth Foot Module (PL 7)
The recipient of a stealth module has his feet modified to increase his stealth while moving. Installation requires the replacement of both feet, as well as significant modification of the recipient’s lower legs.
Benefit: When barefoot and moving at half speed, the recipient of a stealth foot module enhancement gains a +4 equipment bonus to Move Silently checks.
Type: External.
Location: 2, 1 per foot 
Hardness/Hit Points: 2/6 (per foot).
Base Purchase DC: 25.
Restriction: Licensed (+1).



Utility Hand (PL 6)
This otherwise ordinary-looking cybernetic hand contains multiple small tools and attachments that aid in a specific task, craft, or profession.
Benefit: A utility hand, when installed as the manipulator for a prosthetic arm, provides a +1 equipment bonus to skill checks involving a specific Craft (or other skill). If the character has two identical hands, the equipment bonus increases to +2.
Any of the following skills can be specified, but only one skill can receive a bonus from any type of utility hand.
Craft (choose one), Demolitions, Disable Device, Forgery, Repair, or Treat Injury.
Type: External.
Location: Hand
Hardness/Hit Points: 1/4 (per hand).
Base Purchase DC: 16 (per hand).
Restriction: None


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 25, 2016)

Light Combat Frame 1

The light combat frame is a lightly armoured frame built for light combat. Many are used by police forces or as scouts in various militaries. They feature enhanced strength and mobility over civilian cyborg frames, and also stronger materials to withstand the rigors of combat. These frames come standard with a mount on the primary arm for a medium to heavy weapon, and usually one light concealed weapon in the other arm. They also have one or two internal compartments for storing various items from handcuffs to grenades. They also usually have better sensors and other systems not found on civilian models. They are also better designed for modifications for different mission profiles. Most users keep their flesh face and upper torso so they appear more human, especially those in law enforcement roles. These frames stand about 6 feet tall and have a fairly muscular build to them, for both male and females.

Light Combat Frame 1 (PL6 Cyborg Body)
Type: Living Construct
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 2D10
Speed: 30
Defense: +2
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 14, Con -
Locomotion: Paired Legs
Manipulators: Hands
Senses: Equal to a human's (can use robot sensors rules, which would be about a Class IV)
Accessories: Life support system, identity chip, subcutaneous cell phone, gyro compass, clock calendar, data link, HUD link, light subcutaneous body armour, sensory recorder, head jack, IR/UV eyes, 2 internal storage compartments, external weapon mount right arm, internal weapon mount for light (medium or smaller) weapon left arm, military/police radio system, satellite datalink, targeting HUD software, nasal filter, parabolic audio
PDC: 29
Note: The accessories included in the frame do not count in the number of cybernetic devices the recipient can have. The LCF1 has enough power to support more enhancements, including tying a laser rifle into its internal power systems, but the weapon must be made part of the cyborg's body. The frame is sturdy enough to support two large weapons mounted on the arms (one each arm), but if one is added to the left arm, the internal weapon mount must be removed. Alternatively, the external mount on the right arm can be modified to support a huge weapon, but the cyborg will need to use the other hand to help support it. It does support connections to a backpack jet pack or other utility backpack units with power hook up, these types accessories are usually only military issued or special task forces in elite law  enforcement agencies. 



Combat Frame 2

The combat frame is considered the 'standard' in military cyborgs, used in most militaries and SWAT forces in some police agencies. Featuring slightly heavier armour and physical abilities over the light combat frame, it is otherwise the same. These frames come standard with a mount on the primary arm for a medium to heavy weapon, and usually one light concealed weapon in the other arm. They also have two or three internal compartments for storing various items from handcuffs to grenades. They also usually have better sensors and other systems not found on civilian models. They are also better designed for modifications for different mission profiles. Most users keep their flesh face and upper so they appear more human, especially those in law enforcement roles. These frames stand about 6 feet tall and have a fairly muscular build to them, for both male and females.

Combat Frame 2 (PL6 Cyborg Body)
Type: Living Construct
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 2D10+10
Speed: 30
Defense: +3
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 15, Con -
Locomotion: Paired Legs
Manipulators: Hands
Senses: Equal to a human's (can use robot sensors rules, which would be about a Class IV)
Accessories: Life support system, identity chip, subcutaneous cell phone, gyro compass, clock calendar, data link, HUD link, light subcutaneous body armour, sensory recorder, head jack, IR/UV eyes, 2 internal storage compartments, external weapon mount right arm, internal weapon mount for light (medium or smaller) weapon left arm, military/police radio system, satellite datalink, targeting HUD software, nasal filter, parabolic audio
PDC: 30
Note: The accessories included in the frame do not count in the number of cybernetic devices the recipient can have. The CF2 has enough power to support more enhancements, including tying a laser rifle into its internal power systems, but the weapon must be made part of the cyborg's body. The frame is sturdy enough to support two large weapons mounted on the arms (one each arm), but if one is added to the left arm, the internal weapon mount must be removed. Alternatively, the external mount on the right arm can be modified to support a huge weapon, but the cyborg will need to use the other hand to help support it. It does support connections to a backpack jet pack or other utility backpack units with power hook up, these types of accessories are usually only military issued or special task forces in elite law  enforcement agencies. 



Heavy Combat Frame 3

The heavy combat frame is well armoured for heavy combat. Used for assaults and as heavy weapon specialists due to the greater strength and heavy armour they carry. These frames come standard with a mount on both arms for up to large weapons, treating them as one handed weapons with no penalties due to the stabilizers and gyros in the arms. A huge weapon can be mounted on the primary arm, with the off hand supporting it, reducing penalties for autofire. They also have one internal compartments for storing various items from handcuffs to grenades. They also usually have better sensors and other systems not found on civilian models. They are also better designed for modifications for different mission profiles. Most users keep their flesh face and upper torso so they appear more human, especially those in law enforcement roles. These frames stand about 6.5 feet tall and have a heavily muscular build to them, for both male and females. Many also have removable faceplates to protect their flesh faces. Others do away with the flesh face and go for a more robot looking head, or skull-like head.

Heavy Combat Frame 3 (PL6 Cyborg Body)
Type: Living Construct
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 4D10+10
Speed: 30
Defense: +5
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 13, Con -
Locomotion: Paired Legs
Manipulators: Hands
Senses: Equal to a human's (can use robot sensors rules, which would be about a Class IV)
Accessories: Life support system, identity chip, subcutaneous cell phone, gyro compass, clock calendar, data link, HUD link, medium subcutaneous body armour, sensory recorder, head jack, IR/UV eyes, 2 internal storage compartments, external weapon mount both arms, military/police radio system, satellite datalink, targeting HUD software, nasal filter, parabolic audio, targeting optics (+1 ranged attack)
PDC: 31

Note: The accessories included in the frame do not count in the number of cybernetic devices the recipient can have. The LCF1 has enough power to support more enhancements, including tying a laser rifle into its internal power systems, but the weapon must be made part of the cyborg's body. The frame is sturdy enough to support two large weapons mounted on the arms (one each arm), but if one is added to the left arm, the internal weapon mount must be removed. Alternatively, the external mount on the right arm can be modified to support a huge weapon, but the cyborg will need to use the other hand to help support it. It does support connections to a backpack jet pack or other utility backpack units with power hook up, these types accessories are usually only military issued or special task forces in elite law  enforcement agencies. The back can also mount huge weapon system.
Gyros and stabilizers in the arms reduce penalties for autofire by half. If the cyborg uses a weapon that normally a medium sized creature needs to remain stationary to use, the cyborg can move at half speed while suffering only a -2 penalty to attacks.
Grounded: The cyborg gains a +2 bonus to remain standing while on solid ground. This bonus is applied to trip attempts or Balance checks in cases of earthquakes or similar conditions that would knock the cyborg over. Also the cyborg isn't considered encumbered by heavy loads, treating them as medium loads, not suffering speed penalties. 



Flex Cyborg Frame

The flex cyborg frame goes in a slightly different direction from normal cyborg frames. Instead of enhancing strength, the flex increases the user's ability to bend and twist. Using extensive use of flat linear truss motors and myomers, soft plastics and memory alloys, gives the flex incredible flexibility and lightweight. Although the flex isn't agile enough to tie itself in knots, it has incredible degree of movement, and thanks to the softer, more flexible plastic plating, a greater tactile sense than other cyborgs.
Another advantage is it can dislocate its own joints and squeeze through incredible narrow spaces, making the frame particularly attractive for spelunking, tunnel-crawling and maneuvering in tight spaces like ruins and amongst heavy machinery. Unfortunately, the truss motors and plastic armour aren't as strong or as tough as more conventional cyborg systems, making the flex somewhat of a weakling amongst other cyborgs. The small, narrow body frame also limits the number of additional systems that can be added to the cyborg. However, a well trained and skilled operative and be a graceful and dangerous opponent, its thin, attenuated form hard to hit and moving like a striking snake. 
The flex frame can not make use of cyborg armour as it interferes with the flexibility of the frame. Most users use more fabric style armours to allow the use of the high flexibility, but even then, they might restrict it somewhat.

Flex Cyborg Frame (PL6 Cyborg Body)
Type: Living Construct
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 2D10
Speed: 40
Defense: +1
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 20, Con -
Locomotion: Paired Legs
Manipulators: Hands
Senses: Equal to a human's (can use robot sensors rules, which would be about a Class IV) plus motion detection 100 ft
Accessories: Life support system, identity chip, subcutaneous cell phone, gyro compass, clock calendar, data link, HUD link, sensory recorder, head jack, IR/UV eyes, 1 small internal storage compartment, satellite datalink, targeting HUD software, nasal filter, parabolic audio, cartilage skeletal replacement
PDC: 34
Bonuses: +2 Dexterity based skills, 10 ft reach, +8 bonus to Grapple checks and Escape Artist checks (not counting bonus to Dexterity skills), +2 Reflex saves, slam attack (1d6+2), +2 Spot and Search checks 
Notes: 
Omni-jointed: The flex cyborg frame is able to bend its arms and legs at any point, in virtually any direction. This means the flex can twist its arms behind it to work behind its back without any trouble at all. Grants a +2 equipment bonus to any Dexterity based skills. This also allows the cyborg to easily manipulate things around corners or in tight spaces.
Extensor Links: The flex can actually stretch its arms and legs without sacrificing strength or durability. The arms and legs can stretch up to 5 additional feet, and the torso can expand about 8 inches. This grants the flex a reach of 10 feet.
Advanced Rotator Cuffs: The spine and main body joints have been substantially rebuilt to allow incredible flexibility. The waist can turn a full 360 degrees, the neck is almost as flexible, able to turn 340 degrees. This allows the user to quickly turn to face targets in almost any direction. Grants a +2 bonus to Reflex saves.
Power Flexors: Rather than amplify strength, or reinforce the joints, this feature allows the cyborg to concentrate, gathering up tension in his link-limbs, like compressing a spring and let up with a vicious, blindingly fast kick or punch. This gives the cyborg a slam attack dealing 1d6+2 damage.
Integral Motion Detector: The flex cyborg frame's body is perforated by thousands of micro-fine pores that can detect approaching objects by the air currents they push around them. This gives the flex an intimate, tactile sense/image of their immediate environment. This bonus is negated if the cyborg wears armour that covers more than 50% of the body. Grants +2 bonus to Spot and Search checks.
The accessories included in the frame do not count in the number of cybernetic devices the recipient can have. The thin build of the flex and design of the limbs limits the type of additional cybernetic devices that can be added. No arm or leg mounted weapons can be added without seriously hampering the flexibility of the frame, but hand or foot devices can be added. Likewise, additional torso cybernetic devices are also limited.


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 25, 2016)

ARCANE SPELLS AND CYBERNETICS

While cybernetics are designed to enhance the abilities of a character they have an adverse effect on spellcasters; each cybernetic attachment a character takes interferes with the character’s spellcasting abilites, represented in game terms through arcane spell failure (see Arcane Spells and Armor in the basic SRD rules for information on arcane spell failure). The type of components of the spell being cast has no bearing on arcane spell failure and cybernetics – all spells are negatively affected by cybernetic attachments.
A particular cybernetic attachment has an arcane spell failure percentage equal to one-quarter the attachment’s Purchase DC + the PL of the attachment (round up).
Example: An acolyte with an advanced prosthetic leg has an arcane spell failure percentage of 8 (Purchase DC of 22 + PL of 7/4 = 7.25).
A character with multiple cybernetic attachments and/or armor adds all of the percentages together to determine the total arcane spell failure percentage.

New Feat: Cyberarcanist
You have melded your arcane abilities with your dependence on technology, decreasing the chance of failure when casting spells.
Benefit: When calculating the arcane spell failure percentage of any possessed cybernetic attachments you use the following formula: one-eighth the attachment’s Purchase DC + the PL of the attachment (round up).

An alternate version, if you do not wish to calculate spell chance failure for every cybernetic device a character has.
For every cybernetic device installed, the character has one less spell slot at the highest level they can cast. Every 5 implants installed gives an arcane chance failure of 5% that stacks with any other arcane spell failure, such as from armour.
For example, of a character has 4 implants, they would lose 4 spell slots of their highest levels. So if the character had 2 level 3 spell slots and 4 level 2, they would lose the 2 level 3 and 2 of the level 2, and have an arcane spell failure of 5%, in addition to any other sources, such as from armour.

Psionics
Psionic characters don't lose as much from cybernetic devices, except for those implanted directly in the brain.
As a possible consequence of having cybernetic devices, a psionic character loses 2 power points per cybernetic device. For devices installed directly in the brain, the psionic character loses 4 power points per cybernetic device.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Apr 3, 2016)

Awesome, as usual.


----------



## kronos182 (Apr 6, 2016)

Gills (PL 7)
Mechanical gills, installed along the sides and back of the recipient’s neck, allow the cyborg to breathe underwater for a limited span of time. The gills seal shut when not in use, but tell-tale lines still remain.
Benefit: The recipient of a gill enhancement can breathe underwater for up to an hour. After an hour has elapsed, his gill implants must be flushed with air for ten minutes. Failing this, the character will begin to drown unless he can hold his breath long enough to flush his implants (see Suffocation and Drowning in Chapter Seven: Gamemastering of the d20 Modern Roleplaying Game).
Type: Internal.
Hardness/Hit Points: –/8.
Base Purchase DC: 22.
Restriction: None.

Gills can be combined with Aquatic Cybernetic package, allowing the user to survive 2 hours underwater without requiring an external air supply. 



These cybernetic arms replace the hand and most of the arm with cybernetic ones that have a basic weapon system that is retractable so as not to interfere with normal hand usage. 

Light Ballistic Gun Arm
The arm and hand are replaced with cybernetic versions and contains a light ballistic gun in the arm, usually a submachine gun. The arm can look like an obvious cybernetic device or can be covered in synthetic flesh. The arm contains stabilizers and gyros to allow it to be used on full auto with one hand without suffering much muzzle climb and loss of accuracy. Early or cheaper models are deployed by specific muscle movements or a concealed button, while higher quality or newer models lets the user deploy and fire the weapon with a mental command.
To use, the use must lift their hand up so the palm faces out, which then splits open and a small barrel extends. The arm splits on either side to reveal magazine port on the inner side of the arm and cartridge ejection port on the outer arm. 
Benefit: The recipient has a concealed, until deployed, ballistic weapon built into their arm, replacing hand and arm up to the elbow. Damage depends on the type of the weapon used, such as 2d6 for a 9mm submachine gun. Range is usually the same for similar type of weapon. Magazine will be same size as the equivalent weapon. Reduce automatic and burst fire penalties to attack by -1.
Type: Internal
Location: Hand and arm
Hardness/Hit Point: 2/9
Purchase DC: 7 + PDC of weapon to mount. (Res +2 to Mil +3)

Light Energy Weapon Arm
The arm and hand are replaced with cybernetic versions of an energy weapon (laser, plasma, electrical, etc). This is similar to the light ballistic gun arm, only it uses an energy weapon instead. Instead of a magazine for physical ammunition, a power pack is used, and there is no casing ejection port. Upgraded models have a built in power pack with a 25 shot magazine which recharges at a rate of 1 shot per 5 minutes of inactivity, but also allow a power pack to still be used for continued use. Weapons used are usually pistol versions or carbines so that they fit in the arm.
Models installed on full conversion or higher partial conversion cyborgs can tie into the cyborg's power source for greater or unlimited power.
Benefit: The recipient has a concealed, until deployed, replacing the hand and arm up to the elbow. Damage depends on the type of weapon. Range and damage is the same as the pistol version of the weapon. Reduce automatic and burst fire penalties to attack by -1.
Type: Internal
Location: Hand and arm
Hardness/Hit Points: 2/10
Purchase DC: 8 + PDC of weapon to mount. (Res +2 to Mil +3)

Grenade Weapon Arm
This cybernetic weapon arm has a concealed grenade launcher. Comes in either older 40mm or mini grenade size. The 40mm size has only a magazine of 3 internal in a metal storm style tube, while the mini grenade version has a magazine of 7 mini grenades. Firing the grenade is similar to the other weapon arms, only the whole palm opens up. To reload, the upper part of the arm pops up more on an angle to reveal the breach to slide new grenades. Takes a move action or reload a single grenade, while a speed loader allows all to be reloaded in a full round.
Benefit: A 40mm or mini grenade launcher is installed in the recipient's cybernetic arm. Damage varies by grenade type.
Type: Internal
Location: Hand and arm
Hardness/Hit Points: 2/9
Purchase DC: 26 (Mil +3)



Buoyancy Bladders (PL 5)
Most heavy cyborgs are just that- heavy. Swimming becomes a life-threatening hazard; some cyborgs can drown in only a few feet of water because their weapons and built in armor become deadly anchors. Small round equipment pods built into the cyborg’s back or abdomen open to release inflatable air bladders when the cyborg hits water. These inflatable bladders retract back into the storage pods when not in use.
Benefit: The cyborg receives a +10 equipment bonus to Swim checks.
Type: External
Hardness/Hit Points: -/1
Base Purchase DC: 12
Restriction: None.



Cartilage Skeletal Replacement (PL 7)
A year long series of agonizing operations replaces 85% of the cyborg’s bone structure with shark-cartilage analogues. The cyborg’s incredibly flexible skeleton can be contorted
in impossible ways, and dramatically improves the cyborg’s agility.
Benefit: The cyborg receives a +2 bonus to Dexterity and a +8 bonus to Grapple checks and Escape Artist checks due to the extremes that character can deform their body. The
cyborg’s flexible skeleton increases their natural reach by 5 ft. In addition, the cyborg can use the Escape Artist skill to squeeze through any tight space that is large enough for
their skull to pass through; an opening has to be smaller than 1 ft x 1 ft to prevent a humanoid cyborg with this enhancement from passing through it.
Drawback: The cyborg is physically debilitated by the invasive surgery, and suffers a –2 penalty on Strength and Constitution.
Type: Internal
Hardness/Hit Points: -/- This implant ceases to function when the cyborg is killed.
Base Purchase DC: 32
Restriction: Military (+3)



G-Force Stabilizer (PL 6)
One way valves are installed in the cyborg’s major arteries, and miles of artificial vascular tissue are implanted. In conjunction with lung and central nervous system modification,
the cyborg can now withstand extreme g-forces that would kill an ordinary pilot.
Benefit: The cyborg can withstand incredible g-stress, allowing her to remain conscious during maneuvers that would knock out or kill ordinary pilots. As a result, the cyborg receives a +8 equipment bonus to all Pilot checks. The cyborg receives a +4 equipment bonus on all FORT saves made to resist high-gravity environments.
Type: Internal
Hardness/Hit Points: -/- This implant ceases to function when the cyborg is killed.
Base Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Restricted (+2)


----------



## kronos182 (Apr 6, 2016)

Kevlar Replacement Muscle Groups (PL 7)
Many of the cyborg’s most vital muscle groups are replaced with elastic Kevlar fiber, which allows the muscles to flex and contract to a greater than normal degree. This modification vastly increases the cyborg’s strength and speed.
Benefit: The cyborg receives a +4 bonus to Strength and has his or her base speed increased by 10 ft. The cyborg receives a +2 equipment bonus on Balance, Climb, and
Jump checks due to their incredible flexibility and strength.
Type: Internal
Hardness/Hit Points: -/- This implant ceases to function when the cyborg is killed.
Base Purchase DC: 34



Lactic Acid Scrubbers (PL 6)
Nano-factories located in every major muscle group and at the junction of major arteries help the cyborg process lactic acid, a fatigue toxin produced by normal muscle activity.
The cyborg fatigues less often, and can push her body past human limits with ease.
Benefit: The cyborg gains a +2 inherent bonus to Strength. Also, the cyborg gains the Endurance feat simply because her muscles operate with peak efficiency.
Type: Internal
Hardness/Hit Points: -/- This implant ceases to function when the cyborg is killed.
Base Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Restricted (+2)



Redundant Organs (PL 7 or PL 8 for Type III Redundant Organs)
Artificial organs are disbursed throughout the cyborg’s body, meaning that the cyborg suffers a reduced chance of death when one of his vital organs is damaged or destroyed. Redundant organs are usually smaller, more efficient and durable than typical medical prosthesis; some cyborgs have dozens of miniaturized hearts running the
length of their bodies, for example.
Benefit: The cyborg gains immunity to some or all critical hits. Type I redundant organs give the cyborg light fortification-immunity to 25% of all critical hits. Type II organs
give the cyborg heavy fortification- immunity to 50% of all critical hits. Type III organs grant the cyborg immunity to critical hits.
Type: Internal
Hardness/Hit Points: -/5
Base Purchase DC: Type I 24; Type II 28; Type III 35
Restriction: Type I Licensed (+1), Type II and Type III Military (+3)



Retractable Fins (PL 6)
Upon the cyborg’s mental command, long thin polymer sheets extend from between her fingers, from between her toes, and from her abdomen, dramatically increasing her underwater speed and agility. Some cyborgs favor organic look translucent fins, while others favor brilliantly colored, highly decorative fins.
Benefit: The cyborg gains a Swim speed of 30 ft. The cyborg can use the charge action when swimming provided she swims in a straight line. The cyborgs fins and flippers can grow or retract as a standard action.
Type: Internal
Hardness/Hit Points: -/1
Base Purchase DC: 16
Restriction: None



Vixen Pheromone Emitter (PL 6)
Concealed spray emitters (usually disguised as small warts or skin imperfections) in the armpits, inner thighs, the palms of the hands, and around the genitals emit a powerful, psychoactive chemical spray that makes the cyborg more desirable and appealing. 
Benefit: The cyborg receives a +4 equipment bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy and Gather Information checks made against anyone who would normally be sexually attracted to the cyborg. This bonus is increased to +6 if the cyborg makes skin to skin contact with the subject; this additional bonus lasts for 2 hours after the exposure ends. This effect is useless against anyone wearing a gas mask or CBR gear.
Drawback: Anyone using the Track feat to track the cyborg by scent receives a +4 circumstance bonus to do so, due to the cyborg’s powerful and distinct odor.
Type: Internal
Hardness/Hit Points: -/- This implant ceases to function when the cyborg is killed.
Base Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Restricted (+2)



Optic Flares (PL 7)
Powerful nanofilament lights are built directly into the lenses of the cyborg eyes. These tiny spotlights can project illumination more intense than most commercial floods.
Benefit: The cyborg can project a blinding radiance from his eyes that is so bright anyone looking directly into the cyborg’s eyes must make a FORT save (DC 18) or be
dazzled for 1d6 rounds. The cyborg can project this intense light for up to 10 rounds before her eyes enter a 1 minute ‘cool down period’, while projecting this intense light, the
cyborg suffers a –8 penalty on Spot checks. The cyborg’s eyes project light equal to a battery flood, which is a beam of intense light 100 ft long and 50 ft across.
Type: Internal
Hardness/Hit Points: -/1
Base Purchase DC: 14
Restriction: None


----------



## AnimeSniper (Apr 8, 2016)

Looking good as always Kronos and if you need a copy of the post compilation from the old wizards boards drop me a note for them... still need to update Microsoft Office but their is that whole pay them ten bucks a month for the software instead of like a hundred for a year service.


----------



## kronos182 (Apr 8, 2016)

AnimeSniper said:


> Looking good as always Kronos and if you need a copy of the post compilation from the old wizards boards drop me a note for them... still need to update Microsoft Office but their is that whole pay them ten bucks a month for the software instead of like a hundred for a year service.




I'm still running an old version that I don't have to pay for again, unless I have to replace my hard drive again. Damn MS for being jerks with office.
Also glad to see you here!

As to the compilation, that would be nice to have. About 90% of what I've been posting is re-post from the WotC forum, plus some new stuff thrown in, like a lot on the Coreline thread.


----------



## kronos182 (Apr 11, 2016)

Steel Armour Mk5 Duck

This variant version of Paragon Corp's Steel Armour power armour is designed for underwater operations, amphibious landings and limited flight, making it a more true all terrain suit. Featuring heavier armour to withstand the pressure of 1000 ft depth, a built in back pack unit with enhanced air supply and water propulsion systems. 
The suit has air filters and an onboard supply of 8 hours of air, targeting systems for its onboard weaponry, various vision enhancement systems such as digital binoculars, night vision gear, motion sensors, radar and torpedo lock alert system and several defensive systems including micro sonar flares, a magnetic field to help deflect ballistic weaponry. Offensively the suit uses the smallest example of beam/pulse weapons built into the hands, modified for use under water, but they have half range. This allows the user to switch between a more powerful plasma blast for close range or a weaker, but longer ranged laser. The modifications to the beam/pulse weapons removes their ability to be used as a plasma flame thrower and aid in flight system. Mounted over the right shoulder is a ballistic weapon that has an extending/retracting barrel that rotates to face over the shoulder or up parallel with the torso while in flight, usually loaded with supercavitating rounds. Mounted on the left shoulder is a harpoon gun which can attach a durable cable attached to a winch to pull in targets. The right arm mounts a retractable high frequency blade. The servos carry the weight of the suit, so to the user they don't feel the weight of the armour. Mounted on the helmet, chest and left arm are powerful lights to aid in seeing underwater

Steel Armour (PL7)
Type: Powered Armour
Equipment Bonus: +5
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: +2
Nonprof Str Bonus: +1
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft, fly 35 ft (average maneuverability), 40 ft swim
Weight: 76 lb
Purchase DC: 36
Restriction: Res (+2)
Accessories: 8 hour air supply, air filters, blackout goggles, motion detector, HUD tied to all suit systems, wrist computer w/wireless modem, nanobeacon, unicom, HUD software sensor link, HUD software targeting (built-in weaponry), magnetic field, 2x beam/pulse weapons, micro sonar flares (8 uses), ballistic shoulder weapon (equivalent to submachine gun), torpedo lock alert, HF blade right arm, emergency surface system, arm, helmet and chest mounted search lights.
Notes: +2 Fort saves against airborne toxins and poisons, 60 ft darkvision, lowlight vision, +2 attack with built-in weapons, opponent ballistic and ranged weapons suffer -4, +3 Spot (HUD), detect moving objects within 125 ft, 8 hours air, +1 Computer Use checks, sonar flares sonar based weapons suffer -4 on opposed attack rolls, +4 Def vs torpedoes (torpedo lock alert), Spot checks suffer -1 every 20 ft instead of normal -1 every 10 feet, 1 mile range sonar. Can not carry more than light load while in flight (not counting the weight of the armour), +4 Swim checks.

Beam/Pulse Weapons
Built into the palms are beam pulse weapons that can be used as a laser rifle (3d8, 20, fire, 110 ft, s) or a plasma carbine (3d10, 20, fire, 55 ft, s/a), modified for underwater use, suffering half range while underwater. These weapons have 50 charges, which replenishes at a rate of 1 charge for every minute of inactivity. 

Shoulder Ballistic Weapon
This ballistic weapon that sits over the right shoulder which rotates to face over the shoulder, or points up to be parallel with the torso for use in flight. The barrel retracts when not in use. The weapon uses caseless ammunition in 5.56 mm (2d8, 20, ball, 70 ft, s/a, 90 rds), and takes 30 minutes to reload without proper special equipment, with the equipment takes only 10 minutes. This version has a slightly larger ammunition capacity due to redesign and distribution of the rounds, but still takes special equipment to reload. Usually loaded with supercavitating bullets for use underwater.

Micro Sonar Flares
These are similar to the flares used on aircraft, mech and robots to distract missiles that seek their targets based on heat signatures only these affect sensors such as sonar. The flares can be voice activated, as a free action, and the user makes an opposed attack roll against any incoming missile attack (that would hit normally hit, even with the torpedo lock alert system) at -4 to the roll. If successful, the missile targets the Replacement micro sonar flares have a PDC 10 for 6.

Harpoon Launcher
This is a harpoon launcher moutned on the left shoulder that can rotate similar to the shoulder ballistic weapon (2d4, 19-20x2, piercing, 100 ft/80 ft surface, s/a, 50 harpoons), which can have up to 500 ft of duracable attached to it, which is connected to a winch that can pull up to 500 lbs. The system can cut the cable at any length up to the maximum length to release the attached target. On a missed hit, the cable can be retracted, as a free action, but takes a full round to retract fully. The system can only attached one cable per round. 

Torpedo Lock Alert
This functions just like a missile lock alert, but only functions against torpedoes in the water.

HF Blade
Mounted on the right arm is a retractable HF blade for defense and as a tool, (2d4, 20, slashing, melee).

Emergency Surface System
In the event of the user is rendered unconscious, the armour is programed to engage emergency floatation system to bring the armour to the surface and turn on the nanobeacon.


----------



## Cybertec (Apr 11, 2016)

Kronor,

Congrats for reporting these D20 resources. 
It's good to know that this infor survived the WoTC abandonment.
Thanks!


----------



## kronos182 (Apr 11, 2016)

Cybertec said:


> Kronor,
> 
> Congrats for reporting these D20 resources.
> It's good to know that this infor survived the WoTC abandonment.
> Thanks!




Thanks, so far all I've posted (except for a couple of things like "Mechs With No Space", or "No Limbs", and some rules for Power Armour/Power-Assist Armour and maybe a couple of other small things have been my own creation. If I post anything that isn't my own, I make a disclaimer in the post usually, especially if I can remember who posted it. Like the generic vehicle building rules Orion started and I helped with. I have those rules somewhere on my computer but I don't think I've posted them here.


----------



## kronos182 (Apr 16, 2016)

Muscular Task Coordinator (PL 7)
A series of computer systems linked to an AI with animal level intellect runs the length of the cyborg’s spine. During combat, these computers take full control of the cyborg’s
musculature, allowing the ‘borg to react to the changing condition of the battlefield with incredible speed and ferocity.
Benefit: The cyborg acts as if hasted when engaged in combat. This ability activates automatically on the cyborg’s initiative count during the first round of the battle. The
cyborg receives a +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to Defense, and increases the cyborg’s base land speed by 30 ft. When making a full attack action, the
cyborg makes one extra attack at his full base attack bonus. Once combat ends, regardless of how long the battle lasts, the cyborg is fatigued for a number of hours equal to the number of rounds the combat lasted; this implant will not activate again until the recovery period ends. A more advanced version of this implant also stores data
on the combat style of the cyborg’s opponents. Once the cyborg battles an opponent, he receives an additional +1 dodge bonus to Defense (total +2 bonus) against that
adversary due to the fact the cyborg’s combat computer can more easily predict that foe’s tactics. This additional dodge bonus is always active when facing a familiar opponent, even during the haste effect’s recovery period.
Type: Internal
Hardness/Hit Points: -/10
Base Purchase DC: 34 / 38 (advanced memory model)
Restriction: Military (+3)



Nano-Acidic Secretions (PL 7)
The same fluids that sustain the cyborg’s life are lethal, highly acidic toxins. The same artificial white-cells that keep the cyborg healthy are deadly poisons then introduced
into an enemy’s body.
Benefit: All of the cyborg’s bodily fluids, including their saliva are lethal. The cyborg’s saliva is a potent acid, which does 1d6 points of damage per round of contact
and persists for 1d4 rounds. The cyborg can spit at a target by making a ranged touch attack with a 10 ft range. The cyborg’s other bodily fluids (blood, semen, urine, etc) are deadly toxins. These poisons are Ingestion based, and have a FORT save DC of 18. Initial and secondary damage is 1d6 points of Constitution.
Type: Internal
Hardness/Hit Points: -/- This implant ceases to function when the cyborg is killed.
Base Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Military (+3)



Ophidian Style Jaw Array (PL 7)
The cyborg’s upper and lower jaw are replaced with metal and plastic analogue, and the tendons connecting the mandibles are replaced with Kevlar and synthetic silk
synthetics, allowing the jaw to exert incredible amounts of pressure. The cyborg can painlessly dislocate the jaw, enabling the cyborg to chew and swallow an object as large
as a grapefruit as a standard attack action.
Benefit: The cyborg gains a natural bite attack which inflicts 1d6 points of damage. If the cyborg already has a natural bite attack, this increased damage stacks with
existing damage. The cyborg can make a bite as a primary attack or as a secondary attack with a –5 penalty if fighting with the full attack action.
Type: Internal
Hardness/Hit Points: -/3
Base Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Restricted (+2)



Silvertongue Subvocalizer (PL 7)
Machine colonies are implanted among the cyborg’s vocal cords, increasing the cyborg’s vocal range and allowing the cyborg to emit simple subliminal commands layered
‘under’ their normal speaking voice.
Benefit: When the implant is activated it emits a subliminal command that affects anyone who can hear the cyborg’s voice. Upon hearing the subliminal command the subject
must make a Will Save (DC 10+ the cyborg’s Charisma modifier) or become post-hypnotically programmed. A programmed subject will attempt to carry out the command
to the best of his or her ability the next time an opportunity to do so occurs. Once the command is triggered, the affected subject will attempt to carry out the command for
1d4 rounds. Subjects must make a Will save every hour they engage in conversation with the cyborg, and there is no limit to the number of times a subject can fall victim to
the same command. 
Commands are limited to short 3-5 word sentences that can be carried out quickly. Example commands might include: “Shoot your wife”, “Bring me the cell keys”, “Turn off the
cameras”. Commands that dramatically conflict with the subject’s alignment or affiliations grant the subject a +4 bonus on the Will save to resist. All those who hear the
cyborg’s voice hear and possibly obey the same command. The cyborg’s pre-programmed command can be changed at any time as a full round action.
Type: Internal
Hardness/Hit Points: -/- This implant ceases to function when the cyborg is killed.
Base Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Military (+3)



Tongue Whip (pl 7)
The cyborg’s human tongue is removed and replaced with an artificial, shape memory substitute. The cyborg appendage can stretch incredible distances, move with
agility rivaling that of a human hand, and possesses a razor-sharp cutting edge.
Benefit: The cyborg’s tongue becomes a 10 ft reach weapon. This weapon inflicts 1d6 points of slashing damage, and threatens a critical hit on a natural 20. Attacks made with the tongue whip are considered to be off-hand attacks. The tongue whip grants the user a +4 circumstance bonus on trip and disarm attempts; however the cyborg
cannot drop the weapon to prevent himself from being tripped in turn on a failed attempt. The tongue whip can be used as a prehensile limb to pick up objects or perform
skills.
Drawback: The cyborg completely loses his sense of taste.
Type: Internal
Hardness/Hit Points: -/6
Base Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Restricted (+2)



Auto-Grapplers (PL 7)
Cable-like whips are implanted in the recipient’s back and arms where they remain retracted until activated. Once engaged, the whips snake out, attempting to latch onto whatever the recipient is holding onto.
Benefit: As a free action, at any point during a grapple check, the recipient may activate this cybernetic enhancement. The cable-like whips grant the recipient a +6 equipment bonus to grapple checks. The whips remain extended until they miss their target (the recipient loses the grapple check), whatever they are holding is released by the recipient’s hands, or the recipient orders them to retract (also a free action).
Type: Internal.
Hardness/Hit Points: 3/10.
Base Purchase DC: 32.
Restriction: Military (+3).



Balance Enhancer (PL 6)
Balance enhancers modifies the inner ear's balance mechanism to provide an unparalleled sense of stability.
Benefit: Grants the user a constant +4 equipment bonus to Balance checks
Type: Internal
Location: 1 ear
Hardness/Hit Points: -/1
Base Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: None


----------



## kronos182 (Apr 16, 2016)

Chloroskin (PL 7)
Popular in areas of the world plagued by food shortages, or colonies, chloroskin enables the recipient to photosynthesize hydrocarbons, using them to cover part of his daily dietary needs. Its only drawback is the strange skin coloration.
Benefit: Provides the recipient with 25% of their daily food requirements, provided they bathed in sunlight for at least 6 hours.
Drawback: Person's skin takes on greenish tint.
Type: External
Location: 1 body
Hardness/Hit Points: 1/5
Base Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: None



Coagulant Factory
This small implant produces improved blood coagulant factors which speed up the closure of wounds, boosting natural healing and possibly saving the recipient's life by quickly halting internal bleeding.
Benefit: Increases the recipient's natural healing rate by 4 hit points. For example, a 2nd level character will recover 6 hit points per evening of rest instead of only 2. Also provides a +3 bonus to Fortitude saves made to become stable while dying and saves against Massive Damage checks
Type: Internal
Location: 1 body
Hardness/Hit Points: -/1
Base Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: None



Spring Motion (PL 6)
This cybernetic device rewires the legs' tendons so as to provide greater force. It dramatically increases the jumping capability, and trained users can better absorb the impact of a fall.
Benefit: Provides a +10 bonus to Jump checks, and +5 bonus to Tumble checks made to reduce damage from a fall. Also, when standing still, the character is considered to have moved 20 feet in terms of penalty to the Jump check (-6, instead of -18 (-6 per 10 feet below 30 feet)).
Type: Internal
Location: 2, 1 each leg
Hardness/Hit Points: -/2
Base Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: None



Skill Chips
Skill chips are paper thin plastic circle about an inch around with circuitry throughout it. The chip is placed inside a chip dock which is implanted in the user's head. Multiple chips can be placed in the dock but only Intelligence Modifier plus 1 chips can be active at a time. Each skill chip contains information on a different skill, or feat, to allow the user to make use of that skill or feat even if not trained in it. However, the user can not learn beyond what the chip contains, unless the chip is removed and they learn the skill on their own. If they know the skill past what a chip contains, the chip overrides their own knowledge while in use. 
Chips only contain 4 ranks of any given skill, with an average PDC of 17 each. Feat chips can only use feats that have no prerequisites or only 1 prerequisite, which the user needs to meet. They can use other chips to meet the prerequisites. A chip dock has a PDC of 23, and can hold a total of 8 chips. Installing or removing a chip is a move-equivalent action.
Benefit: Use of skill chips
Type: Internal
Location: Head
Hardness/Hit Points: -/1
Base Purchase DC: 23 for dock, varies by skill chip
Restriction: None

Examples
Repair 4 ranks skill chip PDC 16
Craft (Electronic) 4 ranks chip PDC 17
Personal Firearms Proficiency chip PDC 18 (Lic +1)
Knowledge (Chemistry) 4 ranks PDC 17
Pilot (Helicopter) 4 ranks PDC 18 (Lic +1)


Magnetic Wings (Late PL6 / PL7)
These cutting edge cybernetic wings are a series of extending vanes bearing numerous electromagnetic vectored generators. Quite impressive looking when deployed, they fold against the back of the user like an oversized backpack when not in use. These vane vaguely resemble black panelled metal wings with gaps between the struts and angling thrusters at every major apex. 
The flight granted by magnetic wings is very impressive, allowing a user to move at a rate of 150 feet per round (no run or faster thrust is possible) with the capacity to hover and power drive (for +4 to attack rolls and double damage on a charge attack). 
Benefit: Fly speed of 150 feet, poor maneuverability. Only works on a planet with a magnetic field (which is virtually all planets).
Type: External
Location: Back (2 torso)
Hardness/Hit Points: 3/ 10
Base Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: Lic (+1)



Flesh Stripper
This cybernetic device contains a large contingent of nanites. Many consider this device quite gruesome, but to someone who doesn't have access to a lot of medical facilities out in the field, it comes in handy. The primary device is implanted in the torso, with an access port built into the hand. By placing the hand with the access port on a corpse, the nanites are released and begin stripping the body and carrying the flesh back to the user as raw organic material, which other nanites still in the body use to heal the user. Once used on a body, the corpse shrivels and decomposes rapidly, leaving mostly a bare skeleton. Many governments and societies ban this cybernetic device as it defiles the dead to heal the living, but some mercenaries use them to help keep themselves alive in battles. After killing an opponent, strip them of all useful material, including their flesh.
Benefit: Uses nanites to strip a dead body with at least 50% of the flesh still on it, to heal the user of 1d6+6 hit points. Takes a full round that provokes an attack of opportunity. Usable 4 times a day.
Type: Internal
Location: Torso
Hardness/Hit Points: -/3
Base Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Res (+2), considered illegal in many areas (+4)



Data Reader (PL6)
The data reader is an implant in the hand, usually in the index and middle fingers of one hand, which is tied to a HUD implant or an implanted or external data storage device. The user places the two fingers on any electronic device that uses magnetic and/or electronic means to store data, such as floppy discs, hard drives, RAM or ROM chips, memory cards or jump drives, and even magnetic strips and tapes, and the implants allows the user to read the data stored on them on any HUD implant and/or internal/external data storage device. The device does not allow reading of optical storage devices such as CDs, DVDs, Blu-Ray or similar data storage devices that use light, lasers and other optic style recording methods. Although this device does not allow the user to alter the data, it allows the user to see and/or copy the data covertly, making it a favourite amongst corporate espionage agents and other spies.
Benefit: Allows the user to access any electronic and magnetic, but not optical, data storage devices. Requires some other means to actually see or store the data, and does not allow the user to alter the data in any way. Takes about 1d6 rounds to download up to 5 gigabytes of data +1 round for every 2 gigabytes afterwards.
Type: Internal
Location: Hand
Hardness/Hit Points: 0 / 1
Base Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Res (+2)

Data Reader Mk2 (PL 7)
The upgraded version of the original data reader, which allows it to read optical data devices with a small, but powerful optical reader built into the fingers. The user only has to hold their index and middle finger above the data surface about an inch for the scanner to read it. The mk2 contains all the features of the original version for other storage types as well. The Mk2 still does not store or display any of the data read, requiring a storage or display device, and does not alter any of the data, only reads and copies data.
Benefit: Allows the user to access any electronic and magnetic, and optical, data storage devices. Requires some other means to actually see or store the data, and does not allow the user to alter the data in any way. Takes about 1d4 rounds to download up to 6 gigabytes of data +1 round for every 2 gigbytes afterwards.
Type: Internal
Location: Hand
Hardness/Hit Points: 0 / 1
Base Purchase DC: 26
Restriction: Res (+2)


----------



## kronos182 (Apr 17, 2016)

CyborgArmour
Sometimes, even cyborgs need greater protection than their metal shellsprovide. A series of plates and armoured shells are mounted to the cyborg'sbody, similar to a suit of armour. Cyborg armour comes in three levels, eachwith increasing protection, but also movement penalties. Mounting cyborg armourtakes about 5 minutes and requires Armour Proficiency: Cyborg Armour to usewithout penalties. The Defense bonus stacks with cybernetic subcutaneousarmour. 
Heavy cyborg armour reduces speed by 10 feet.


 Type
 Def Bonus
 NonProf Bonus
 Penalty
 Bonus HP
 Weight
 PDC/Res
 Light
 +2
 +1
 -2
 +2
 8 lb
 14 (Mil +3)
 Medium
 +4
 +2
 -3
 +5
 17 lb
 15 (Mil +3)
 Heavy
 +6
 +3
 -4
 +10
 22 lb
 17 (Mil +3)


Ablative Cyborg Armour
Ablative cyborg armour is similar to normal cyborg armour, only instead ofdeflecting an attack, it's better at absorbing or resisting damage. However,overtime the armour gets worn away with each attack, reducing itseffectiveness, and has to be replaced more often than normal cyborgarmour.
Ablative: Every time the armour is struck, and reduces damage, the DR isreduced by one. If the armour has DR 10, after the first hit, the next reducesit to 8, and so on. Once the DR has reached 0, the Defense bonus, penalties,weight and speed penalty are removed, as the ablative armour has been rendereduseless and the remaining bits are ejected from the cyborg's body. Attachingablative cyborg armour takes about 7 minutes for a trained user. Requires theArmour Proficiency: Cyborg Armour to use without penalties. Can be stacked ontop of cyborg armour, but takes penalties from both, but only uses the Defensebonus from the ablative armour on top until it has been worn away, then normalcyborg armour Defense bonus is used.

 Type
 Def Bonus
 NonProf
 Penalty
 DR
 Weight
 PDC
 Speed Penalty
 Light
 +1
 +1
 -3
 8
 11 lb
 15 (Mil +3)
 -5 ft
 Medium
 +2
 +1
 -4
 12
 20 lb
 18 (Mil +3)
 -10 ft
 Heavy
 +4
 +2
 -6
 16
 26 lb
 19 (Mil +3)
 -15 ft



Sports Heart(PL6)
This artificial heart replacement helps increase the efficiency of blow flowthrough your body without limitations of fatigue and damage that normal heartssuffer. The unit is self-cleaning, which helps keep the aortic and ventricularpassages clear and free of plaque buildup. The sports heart also has chemicalsensors so that-for example, in the case of increased adrenal activity-the unitresponds by increasing its rate of pumping, much as a normal heart woulddo.
Benefit: You gain a +1 to all Fortitude saving throws. If exhausted or fatiguedand move at normal speed, only suffers an effective penalty of -4 to Strengthand Dexterity, and only -1 if fatigued.
Type: Internal
Location: Torso
Hardness/Hit Points: 1/5
Base Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: 
Note: A military version of the sports heart is available, providing a +2 bonusto Fortitude saves, has 6 hit points and a PDC of 24 Mil (+3), and reduces theamount of time the recipient is fatigued by half on a Fort save of DC 16.




Grapple HandModule
The grapple module cybernetic expansion requires the replacement of the entirehand and arm. The fingers of the hand can be bent and locked into position, andthe hand can be detached as a grappling hook, which can support up to half aton. The arm contains a pneumatic launcher capable of projecting the grapplehand as far as 150 feet, a coil of 100 yards of two-ton test microcable, and amechanical winch with a quarter-ton pull. When the grapple module is not in use, the arm and hand can function atapproximately 40% of capacity of their natural counterparts. 
Benefit: Your hand can be used as a grappling hook. Your arm contains 100 yards(approx 300 ft) of two-ton test microcable and the housings can support up to1000 lbs, plus the weight of the character, before taking hit point damage.This grappling hook can also be used as a grapple attack with a +8 attackbonus. The cable has Defense 17, 15 hit points and a hardness of 8. Tasksrequiring fine manual manipulation suffer a -3 when this hand isused.
Type: External
Location: Arm
Hardness/Hit Points: 5/15
Base Purchase DC: 19
Restriction: None




Motion DetectorImplant (PL6)
Small antenna, designed to look like small braids or actual antenna, userpreference, allow the user to gain the benefits of a motion detector, but witha limited range of only 40 feet. Range is reduced by half if the user wears ahat, helmet or heavy hood.
Benefit: Grants the user the benefits of a motion detector with a 40 footrange.
Type: External
Location: Head
Hardness/Hit Points: -/2
Base Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: None




Stun Gun Implant (PL6/7)
The stun gun implant is installed in your hand, with proper shielding toprotect you from the stun gun effects when its discharged. The stun gun can beprimed at will, then discharged on contact. The shielding does not render theuser immune to stun guns. It only prevents the user from being stunned from anypossible feedback from their own stun gun.
Two versions of the stun gun implant are available. The first is one that has asmall battery that must be recharged, but allows for more stored energy formultiple discharges before it needs to be recharged. This version requires morecybernetic space in the hand for the battery, although it can be easilyinstalled in a full cybernetic hand replacement.
The second version uses the user's own bioelectric field to power thecapacitors for the stun gun. This negates the need to recharge or replacebatteries, but is more expensive and has a smaller payload.
Stun Gun Battery (PL6)
Benefit: User has a stun gun/taser in their hand that is discharged throughtheir fingers. 1d3 electrical damage, Fort save DC 15 paralyzed 1d6 rounds, 10discharges before battery is drained.
Type: Internal
Location: Hand
Hardness/Hit Points: -/1
Base Purchase DC: 10
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Stun Gun Biopowered (Late PL6/PL7)
This version is powered by the user's bioelectric field.
Benefit: User has a stun gun that is discharged through their fingers. 1d3electric, Fort save DC 15, paralyzed 1d6 rounds, 6 discharges before rechargingat a rate of 1 discharge per 10 minutes of non strenuous activity.
Type: Interal
Location: Hand
Hardness/Hit Points: -/1
Base Purchase DC: 11
Restriction: Lic (+1)




DigitigradeLegs
These cybernetic legs completely replace both legs from the hips down. Abouttwo weeks of training is required to become accustomed to the differences inbalancing on digitigrade legs. Your entire body's center of gravity is shiftedforward and weight is set on the balls of the feet and toes instead of thearches. This design, as well as the engineering of the legs themselves, aids infaster running speed and improved running-jump distances. Military versionshave mechanically boosted actuators in the ankle, knee and hip joints to assistin achieving exceptionally longer running-jump distances.
Benefit: When running, you move six times your normal speed instead of theusual four times movement rate. A character with this enhancement also can jumptwice as far or as high as indicated on his/her Jump check. The maximum jumpdistance is equal to your movement rate instead of equal to your total movementrate. 
Military versions add +10 competence bonus to Jump checks, and the distance isno longer limited by the character's height.
Type: External
Location: Legs (both)
Hardness/Hit Points: 3/6
Base Purchase DC: 21, Military 23
Restriction: none




Disassembler Cloud(PL 8/9)
The character’s bodyis host to a cloud of nanites that can tear objects apart molecule by molecule.
Benefit: Characters may use the disassembler cloud to attack and defend.
To attack, thecharacter makes a ranged touch attack against an opponent. If it hits, theattack inflicts 4d6 damage. Against objects, the attack ignores the first 10points of the hardness. After striking, the disassemblers keep tearing apartthe target, inflicting 3d6 on the second round, 2d6 on the third round and 1d6on the final round. Disassemblers from the cloud become inert after four roundsof activity.
The character canalso use the disassembler cloud defensively, wrapping it around him or her todamage attacking objects. In this case, the cloud inflicts 2d6 damage (ignoringthe first 10 points of hardness) to any weapon (including physical projectilessuch as bullets and arrows) directed at the character. If the damage issufficient to destroy the weapon or
projectile, itdisintegrates before hitting. Disassemblers are not inexhaustible; the colonymust regenerate the supply. Therefore, a character can only use a disassemblercloud for a number of rounds equal to 3 + the character’s Constitution modifier(minimum 1).
Using the cloud toattack or defend is a full round action that requires concentration.Distractions force the character to make a standard Concentration check or beunable to use the attachment.
The character canhouse the nanites in his or her body when they are not in use. They can enterand exit through bodily orifices the size of a human skin pore or larger.
Purchase DC: 39
Restriction:Military (+3)/ Rare (+5)


----------



## kronos182 (Apr 17, 2016)

RAMMING PLATES (PL 6)
The recipient’s shoulders are heavily augmented, as steel and polycarbonite plates are implanted into the recipient’s body, granting him greater strength when charging opponents.
Benefit: The recipient inflicts 1d6 (plus his Strength modifier) bludgeoning damage on successful bull rush and charge attempts – this damage is in addition to any damage the character normally deals in such attacks.
Type: Internal.
Hardness/Hit Points: 5/10.
Base Purchase DC: 30.
Restriction: Illegal (+4).


OMNI-JOINTS (PL 7)
The recipient’s neck,waist,and limb joints are replaced with mechanical components that grant the recipient greater flexibility.
Benefit: The recipient gains a +5 equipment bonus on all Escape and Tumble checks.
Type: Internal.
Hardness/Hit Points: –/2.
Base Purchase DC: 24.
Restriction: Licensed (+1). 


SOUND SUPPRESSION SYSTEM (PL 7)
This small implant, surgically installed into the recipient’s spine, envelops the recipient’s body in a sonic energy field when activated.
Benefit: As a free action,the recipient of this implant can activate a sonic energy field that cancels almost all sound the character produces. When activated the character gains a +10 equipment bonus to Move Silently checks.The implant carries enough power to function for 12 rounds after which point it must be shutdown and allowed to recharge, requiring one hour. The system is most frequently used by cyberops and infiltration specialists.
Type: Internal.
Hardness/Hit Points: –/5.
Base Purchase DC: 28.
Restriction: Military (+3). 



Privacy Field Generator (PL 6)
A tiny implant at the base of the cyborg’s spine generates a constant low level EM interference field that nullifies all communication devices, including most microphones, hidden bugs, and cell phones within the implant’s effective radius.
Benefit: All communication devices cease to function within a 30 ft radius of the cyborg, including any of the cyborg’s own onboard communications gear. This implant can be activated or deactivated as a free action. Devices specially modified to resist jamming, military equipment (with a +3 restriction or greater), or devices from a higher Progress Level gain a +2 to Computer Use checks to resist the jamming. For every PL above the Privacy Field Generator gain a further +1.
Drain: 2
Type: Internal
Hardness/Hit Points: -/2
Base Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: Military (+3)



ARCANE SPELLS AND CYBERNETICS

While cybernetics are designed to enhance the abilities of a character they have an adverse effect on spellcasters; each cybernetic attachment a character takes interferes with the character’s spellcasting abilites, represented in game terms through arcane spell failure (see Arcane Spells and Armor in the basic SRD rules for information on arcane spell failure). The type of components of the spell being cast has no bearing on arcane spell failure and cybernetics – all spells are negatively affected by cybernetic attachments.
A particular cybernetic attachment has an arcane spell failure percentage equal to one-quarter the attachment’s Purchase DC + the PL of the attachment (round up).
Example: An acolyte with an advanced prosthetic leg has an arcane spell failure percentage of 8 (Purchase DC of 22 + PL of 7/4 = 7.25).
A character with multiple cybernetic attachments and/or armor adds all of the percentages together to determine the total arcane spell failure percentage.

New Feat: Cyberarcanist
You have melded your arcane abilities with your dependence on technology, decreasing the chance of failure when casting spells.
Benefit: When calculating the arcane spell failure percentage of any possessed cybernetic attachments you use the following formula: one-eighth the attachment’s Purchase DC + the PL of the attachment (round up).

An alternate version, if you do not wish to calculate spell chance failure for every cybernetic device a character has.
For every cybernetic device installed, the character has one less spell slot at the highest level they can cast. Every 5 implants installed gives an arcane chance failure of 5% that stacks with any other arcane spell failure, such as from armour.
For example, of a character has 4 implants, they would lose 4 spell slots of their highest levels. So if the character had 2 level 3 spell slots and 4 level 2, they would lose the 2 level 3 and 2 of the level 2, and have an arcane spell failure of 5%, in addition to any other sources, such as from armour.

Psionics
Psionic characters don't lose as much from cybernetic devices, except for those implanted directly in the brain.
As a possible consequence of having cybernetic devices, a psionic character loses 2 power points per cybernetic device. For devices installed directly in the brain, the psionic character loses 4 power points per cybernetic device.



DenseBone

This implant is a highly dense cermet developed in orbital factories.  It reinforces the skeleton, similar to the Fortified Skeleton implant, but not as well, but is also heavier, which aids in granting more force behind the user's unarmed attacks.
Benefit: The recipient gains damage reduction 2, unarmed strikes now deal lethal damage, damage is increased by one die size. The user's weight increases by 25%.
Type: Internal
Location: Torso
Hardness/Hit Points: -/varies. DenseBone has one-eighth the maximum hit points of the recipient. 
Base Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Res to Mil (+2 to +3)



Finger Laser (Late PL6 - PL7)
This laser is concealed within the finger of a cybernetic hand. Although low powered and short ranged, it is quite useful as a back up weapon or as a cutter and welder. As a weapon it deals 1d4 fire damage with a range increment of 15 feet, with a 10 shot capacity before needing recharging (this can be done with a power cable or if the recipient has a power system for powering more cybernetic devices). As a cutter and welder, it has enough power for an hours work, with a range of a few inches, able to cut through up to 2 inches of steel in a round.
Benefit: Concealed laser, laser welder and cutter.
Type: Internal
Location: Hand (one finger)
Hardness/Hit Points: 0/1
Base Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: Licenced (+1)



Eye Laser (PL6-7)
This cybernetic eye has a low powered laser, giving the user a stare of death. This cybernetic eye can only be combined with targeting optics and infrared vision enhancements in the same eye if combined with optic plexus. Due to the laser being in the eye, although low powered and short ranged, it is highly accurate.
Benefit: Laser 1d4 fire damage, 15 ft range increment, 10 shot capacity until recharged, +1 to attack roll with laser eye.
Type: Internal
Location: One eye
Hardness/Hit Points: 0/1
Base Purchase DC: 22 
Restriction: Restricted (+2)



Octopus Arm
This cybernetic arm consists of a single large extending tentacle that during normal use remains retracted into a housing which mimics the human arm. When extended, however the arm can reach up to 20 feet past the wrist of the housing. To increase versatility, the arm comes with a large four clawed 'crane' style hand, allowing the user to not only pickup up large and heavy objects normally out of reach or too unwieldy for a standard hand, but also to clamp into even concrete and light metals, allowing the arm to act as a piton or grappling mechanism. The crane hand is mounted by a quick change mount, allowing the user to quickly change from the crane hand to a standard hand. However the quick change mount only allows for a standard hand and no other cybernetic equipment can be mounted in the hand. The Octopus arm has a PS of 20. A slam deals 1d6 damage, while a piercing strike with the claws closed deals 1d4, but deals x3 damage on a critical. All damage is lethal. When the claw is replaced by a normal hand, it deals non-lethal damage and used just like a normal hand. The claw suffers -8 to all tasks requiring fine manual dexterity and manipulation.

Benefit: Tentacle arm that can reach out to 20 feet.
Type: External
Location: Arm
Hardness/Hit Points: 3/7
Base Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Lic (+1)


----------



## kronos182 (Apr 20, 2016)

Some robot equipment.

Optic Camouflage PL7
The optic camouflage system allows the robot to blend in with its surroundings better, both visually and in other areas such as electromagnetically, infrared, ultraviolet. The sensors are used to take in the surrounding area, then that data is transmitted to the modified armour plating to mimic the environment much better than older systems of the past, allowing for real-time changes to the surface colouring and designs with only a 0.56 nanosecond delay.
Grants a +8 to hide checks.
PDC: 15 + one half robot's base purchase DC

Oracle Targeting System PL6
A robot version of the mech Oracle Targeting system including heuristic target-prediction profiling, ballistic projection and plotting, various preprogrammed tactics and strategies, all help the robots accuracy. The system grants an enhancement bonus on attack rolls (+2 to +10) with integrated weapons.
The system has five different categories (denoted Mark I through Mark V). Purchase DC varies depending on the enhancement bonus conferred.
Purchace DC: 18 for Mark I  (+2), 19 for Mark II (+4), 21 for Mark III (+6), 23 for Mark IV (+8), 24 for Mark V (+10)

Gimbaled Weapon Mounts PL6
These weapon mounts are on gimbaled joints allowing for fast movement and a high degree of movement, allowing for greater fields of fire.
PDC: +4 added to PDC from Table 10-8 Robot Weapon Mounts on page 189 of D20 Future

Multi-Attack Vector Module PL6
The multi-attack vector module allows the robot to split into multiple parts, each capable of it's own movement, attack and actions, provided each section is designed for movement. The purchase DC increases for the number of separate parts the robot splits into.
PDC: 15 + one half base purchace DC of robot's frame for two parts, 18 + one half base purchase DC for three parts, 21 + one half base purchase DC for four parts.

Roller PL6/7
The roller form of locomotion is a hybrid of treads and casters. A tread like caster(s) goes around the entire body of the robot allowing for quick easy movement, even allowing it to navigate most terrain and shallow steps. Can quickly change direction (using flying maneuverability as an example would be half way between Good and Perfect) and speed without losing control.
Purchace DC: three quarters the purchace DC of the robot's frame 


Reinforced Construction
The robot is built far stronger and more robust than normal. Used only on military robots expected to be used in heavy combat. Allows the robot to use the Superstructure rules for mecha from d20 Future.



Chaff Launcher
A scaled down version of chaff launchers used by aircraft. 
Chaff consists of a cloud of millions of tiny metal strips or particles. This detritus interferes with sensors and missiles. Deploying chaff is a move action. The chaff fills a 50 foot square with these strips or particles. Sensor scans directed at anything within the square take a -10 penalty, and scanning something on the direct opposite side of the chaff field to reach incurs a -5 penalty. Any missile that passes through the chaff field to reach its intended target suffers a 30% miss chance (as though the target has three-quarters concealment)
Purchase DC 19 for chaff launcher and one chaff bundle, 14 for each additional chaff bundle
Restriction: Licensed (+1)

Multi-Launch Mini-Rocket Launcher
This rocket launcher is designed to launch multiple rockets at once for barrages and heavy suppression and area denial attacks. The multi-launch system is fully capable of firing a single rocket at one target.
Barrage: Target a square and it launches five rockets surrounding it to overlap the explosive areas of the warheads to maximize damage potential.
Blast radius is 2.5 times the radius of one rocket. So if rocket has a 20 ft blast radius, barage radius is 50 ft.
Anyone caught in the blast radius takes 1.5 times normal rocket damage, Reflex save DC is increased by +5. A rocket's ability to ignore hardness/DR is ignored unless target within takes up half or more of the blast radius.
Purchase DC 25
Holds 25 mini rockets

Intregrated Power Supply
This accessory allows robots to tie an intregrated weapon system be powered by the robot's power supply giving it unlimited ammunition. This only works on energy weapons, such as lasers or plasma weapons.
PDC 15  



Feelers (PL 5)
Feelers resemble the manipulative forelegs and mobile antennae of an insect. They allow a robot to lift objects and interact with them, but items made specifically for humanoid hands (like most firearms) are usually beyond their ability to operate. Robots with feelers suffer a -4 penalty on tasks involving manual dexterity.
Damage: Nonlethal bludgeoning only.
Purchase DC: 5 + one-tenth the base purchase DC of the robot’s frame (rounded down).

Mandibles (PL 5)
Only robots modeled after creatures with bite attacks have mandibles. They work slightly different from jaws as they have no teeth and generally just assist with moving or carrying objects from one location to another.
Damage: Lethal piercing.
Purchase DC: 10 + one-quarter the base purchase DC of the robot’s frame.

Tentacle (PL 6)
Tentacles are much more complex manipulators, able to wrap around and lift objects with ease. Using items meant for humanoid hands (like most firearms) prove much more difficult, however. Robots with tentacles usually suffer a -4 penalty on tasks involving manual dexterity. In exchange, tentacles possess a much higher tensile strength than most manipulators, granting a +4 bonus on grapple checks.
Damage: Nonlethal bludgeoning only.
Purchase DC: 10 + one-quarter the base purchase DC of the robot’s frame.

Gravitic Projector (PL 7)
With the advent of the Gravity Age come new unique methods of manipulating the environment. A gravitic projector exerts an unseen force on objects without physically touching them.
It doesn’t grant fine control, however, and any task requiring manual dexterity suffers a -2 penalty.
Damage: Nonlethal bludgeoning only.
Purchase DC: 15 + one-half the base purchase DC of the robot’s frame.


----------



## kronos182 (Apr 25, 2016)

Razorback

The Razorback is thesecond variant of the Bull, removing troop transport capability to mount aheavy turret that supports missiles, giving it a long range strike capability.The interior is reinforced for the turret and filled with long range sensors andcommunications for targeting distant objects or using spotter fed co-ordinates.A radar is also installed for when anti-air missile are loaded. A twin thunderis mounted in a semi turret on the front hull beside the driver's location forself defense purposes. The Razorback makes use of all other systems availableto the Bull, making repairs and logistics very simple. Has a crew of up to 3,driver, commander/sensor operator and weapons operator. Only one pintle weaponabove the driver is available on the Razorback. Alternatively, the Razorbackcan be fitted with a set of quad 30mm cannons in an AA mount.
The Bull is foursquares long, 3 squares wide, weighing 34 tons empty.

Razorback (PL6)
Crew:3
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 250lb tow 6 tons
Init: -2
Maneuver:-2
Top Speed:60 (6) / 30 (3) on water
Defense: 8
Hardness:20
Hit Points:54
Size: Huge(-2 size)
PurchaseDC: 45
Restriction: Res(+2)
Accessories: Amphibious, radio, two headlights, air filtration system (+4 bonus tocrew against airborne toxins and poisons), environmental seals with 5 hour airsupply (can be expanded with additionally tanks carried externally, trailerhitch, weapon locker for two rifles and 3 pistols with 2 reloads for each, 3days rations, 4 survival kits with 1 three man tent.
Notes:
The Repair checks to fix or modify a Razorback are reduced by 5, and PDC forreplacement parts are reduced by 1.
Robust Design: TheRazorback has a well reinforced design, allowing it to shrug off damage as ifit was a main battle tank.
Multi-Environmental:The Razorback is designed to function in multiple environments, able to sail onthe surface of water, or even under water up to a maximum depth of 250 feet, oron the surface of a planet with no breathable or contaminated atmosphere.
TargetingSystem: The Razorback, as long as it isn't moving, the targeting system grants+4 to launch its missiles against round targets and +2 to targets in the air.Also the missiles range increment is increased by 50% due to the systemprogramming the optimal flight path for best fuel economy of the missile.
TargetReceiver: Any allies using laser target designators grant a +1 for every 3allies designating the same target. If multiple targets are designated, theRazorback can launch a missile at each designated target, but receives half itsTargeting System bonus on attack roll for each missile launched as a singleattack, up to the number of missiles in its magazine.
Weapons: 
Same pintle weapon options as the Bull.

 Weapon
 Damage
 Crit
 Damage Type
 Range Incr
 Rate of Fire
 Magazine
 Size
 Weight
 PDC
 Res
 Hull Twin Thunder
 2d10
 20
 Ballistic
 100 ft
 S,A
 Linked (500 rds)
 Huge
 
 
 
 Multi-Missile  Launcher
 varies
 -
 varies
 -
 S
 varies
 Huge
 
 
 

 
Multi-MissileLauncher
This missilelauncher is designed to be fitted with different types of missiles, its launchtubes able to adjust to several different missile sizes and types making itvery flexible on the battlefield. The missile launcher is also designed to bequickly reloaded from a loading system within the hull of the Razorbackallowing for extended combat time once the tubes have been fired. Although itdoes take time to reload the system, but still faster then having to return toa resupply depot for a second load. The Razor back will usually carry enoughmissile internally for 1 or 2 full reloads, depending on the missiles loaded.The Multi-Missile Launcher can be fitted with the following missiles withoutmodifications:
Javelin - PL5 guidedlight anti-armour missile. 11d6, ignore 13 points of hardness, 15 ft radius,fire, 200 ft, 8 magazine, 2 reloads (24 missiles total).
Milan - PL5 wiredguided medium anti-armour missile with longer range, 14d6, ignores 18 points ofhardness, 30 ft radius, fire, 630 ft, 8 magazine, 1.5 reloads (20 missilestotal).
SlammerMissiles - Anti-infantry and anti-aircraft missile, 6d8 to target hit, 3d8 to everythingwithin 50 ft radius, concussion, 250 ft, 10 magazine, 2.5 reloads (25 missilestotal).
Mech Missiles - Themulti-missile launcher can be equipped with most standard mech missiles (any ind20 Future and d20 Future Tech) with 2 reloads (the magazine holds the sameamount as the mech launcher and a reload holds as much as an equipment slot dedicatedto ammunition).





Inferno

The Inferno isanother variant of the Bull design, slightly based on the Quillback, howeverone that is specialized. The troop capacity is removed, the engines areimproved for better speed, armour increased, and a forward mounted turret isadded. Instead of ballistic weapons and able to transport small squads, theInferno has its interior filled with a large tank and the turret mounts a heavyflamethrower, with a hull mounted twin thunder in a semi turret, similar to theRazorback. Infernos are used in anti-infantry and bunker clearing roles, aswell as large foliage clearing roles. They are not popular in many civilizedareas as it can be seen as a weapon of terror, but it is effective in its role.
As the Inferno usesthe same hull as the Bull, it uses many of the same parts, only with theaddition of the turret, armoured fuel tank inside, and a heat resistant coatingto protect it from its own weapon. It lacks the pintle weapon mounts of theBull and other variants due to the position of the turret.

Inferno (PL6)
Crew:3
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 250lb tow 6 tons
Init: -2
Maneuver:-2
Top Speed:70 (6) / 30 (3) on water
Defense: 8
Hardness:20
Hit Points:56
Size: Huge(-2 size)
PurchaseDC: 45
Restriction: Res(+2)
Accessories: Amphibious, radio, two headlights, air filtration system (+4 bonus tocrew against airborne toxins and poisons), environmental seals with 5 hour airsupply (can be expanded with additionally tanks carried externally, trailerhitch, weapon locker for two rifles and 3 pistols with 2 reloads for each, 3days rations, 3 survival kits with 1 three man tent. 
Notes:
The Repair checks to fix or modify an Inferno are reduced by 5, and PDC forreplacement parts are reduced by 1
Robust Design: TheInferno has a well reinforced design, allowing it to shrug off damage as if itwas a main battle tank.
Fire Resistance: Thehull of the Inferno is insulated and coated in a fire resistant material,giving it Fire Resistance 10 (against fire based attacks, not lasers).
Multi-Environmental:The Inferno is designed to function in multiple environments, able to sail onthe surface of water, or even under water up to a maximum depth of 250 feet, oron the surface of a planet with no breathable or contaminated atmosphere.
Weapons: 


 Weapon
 Damage
 Crit
 Damage Type
 Range Incr
 Rate of Fire
 Magazine
 Size
 Weight
 PDC
 Res
 Hull Twin Thunder
 2d10
 20
 Ballistic
 100 ft
 a
 Linked (500 rds)
 Huge
 
 
 
 Inferno Cannon
 6d6
 -
 Fire
 50 ft cone
100 ft line 10 ft  wide
 s
 50 shots


----------



## kronos182 (Apr 27, 2016)

Outstriker

The Outstriker is an up-armoured version of the Outrider built more for combat than scouting. It mounts more armour to protect the bike and prove slightly better protection to the driver. Armed with slightly heavier weapons with a larger ammo supply. The Outstriker can make use of the same side cars as the Outrider, but can mount one on each side for increased fire power. Although not as fast as the Outrider, the Outstriker has a more powerful engine to compensate for the added armour and keeping speed when two side cars are attached. Equipped with twin weapons mounted just in front of the controls, and rocket thrusters in the back for great boosts in speed for short period of times. It comes with a flex fuel engine, allowing it to operate off of virtually any combustible liquid, which greatly adds to its flexibility in the use of scouting missions, especially when behind enemy lines or when normal fuel isn't readily available. The heavy suspension and run flat tires allows the Outstriker to go off-roading.
The Outstriker has improved armoured cargo containers behind the rider, which aid to provide some protection to the rider. The headlight has an infrared mode to allow it to work with infrared goggles and nightvision systems built into any helmets the driver might be wearing, for better stealth traveling at night. 
The outstriker is one square wide, two squares long and provides one-half cover. Carries enough fuel for approximately 7 hours of driving at full speed.

Outstriker (PL5-6)
Crew: 1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 50 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +1
Top Speed: 150 (20)
Defense: 9
Hardness: 10
Hit Points: 35
Size: Large
Purchase DC: 30
Restriction: Mil +3
Accessories: Infrared headlight, military radio with helmet link, two fire-linked 7.62mm carbines, rocket thrusters, mount for two sidecars.
Notes: Two fire-linked  7.62mm carbine machineguns, designed to allow for cased and caseless ammunition with a simple conversion kit that comes with the Outstriker. Holds 200 rounds for each weapon. 3d10 ball, 80 ft, s,a. 
Rocket Thrusters allows Outstriker to perform dash maneuver with +2 to Drive check, increasing speed to 250 (30) for up to 5 rounds (30 seconds) at a time, with 15 uses before the fuel rods need to be replaced. Fuel rod PDC 12, Restricted (+2). 
Run flat tires allow the Outstriker to continue running but at -50 (-5) speed without any penalties to drive checks.
Control display shows ammo counter, fuel gauge, other standard displays for bikes and weapon control/status of any weapon sidecars.

Sidecar
The Outstriker can mount up to two sidecars, one on each side, giving the outstriker several options. All sidecars provide the following: reduce speed by -10 (including rocket thrusters), -1 maneuver, adds 15 HP to outrider. Has a fuel tank to allow for another 2 hours of driving.

Passenger Sidecar - This sidecar can hold a person fairly comfortably, even in armour. Provides half cover for the passenger and has a pintle mounting for a heavy infantry weapon, plus enough room for large ammunition capacity. The weapon can fire forward and to the side opposite the side the outrider is on. Can carry an additional 50 lbs of cargo. If the weapon is removed, another 100 lbs of cargo can be carried instead. PDC 15

Cargo Sidecar - This side car is designed for cargo only, although a person could attempt to sit in it, if the top is left open, but highly dangerous. Holds up to 300 lbs of cargo in a 5 foot long, 3 foot wide, 2 foot tall area. PDC 10

Heavy Gun Sidecar - This sidecar contains a machine gun and a light cannon for heavy strikes. The controls are linked to the display and fire control of the outstriker. A targeting system displays what the weapons are pointed at on the display or even through a helmet HUD system. The weapons are mounted on a semi turret, allowing them to raise and lower up to 30 degrees, and up to 15 degrees to either side, making it a little easier to hit targets. PDC 30, Mil +3.
Weapons .50 cal machinegun 2d12, 20, ball, 100 ft, a, linked (400 rounds).
15mm cannon, 3d12, 20, ball, 150ft, s,a, 20 box.

Missile Sidecar - This sidecar is similar to the heavy gun sidecar, but instead mounts a multi mini missile system. The launcher is designed to launch one to four missiles at the same target. When firing more than one missile at a target, increase damage by 50% and blast radius by 50% per missile fired. Holds 24 missiles. PDC 30, Mil +3

Sensor Sidecar - This sidecar is equipped with an array of sensors, communication and jamming communication systems. Contains several cameras, including sensors on a 20 foot periscope, multiband radio and encryption/decryption system, radio jammer with a 1 mile range. Cameras include infrared, ultraviolet, nightvision, thermal. The jamming system also affects radar and missile guidance systems, causing a -2 penalty to any missile attacks. All radar systems have distortions, making readings difficult, causing -2 penalties to Computer use checks to get accurate readings. Enough onboard memory for up to 24 hours of sensor data. PDC 32, Mil +3.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 2, 2016)

LTB L3

After years of financial success of selling cheap, and sometimes not safe equipment in the beginning, Less Than A Buck has stepped up their manufacturing standards. They still produce the lower quality L1 and L2s, and similar products, but after surprising successes of the Jeb and its other vehicles and the quality of them, the company wanted to produce weapons of similar quality.
The L3 is a noticeable step up from the old L1 and L2s, but still lower quality compared to other major companies producing lasers. The long, lean slim rectangular bullpup design is still made of plastic, but higher quality than its predecessors, with a long rail on top for mounting a variety of scopes. The handle and trigger is protected with a guard. Mounted on the underside is a rail for underweapon attachments, bayonets or lights. Two additional features not seen with any LTB products is a variable power level and an optional barrel extension for adding range.

LTB L3 (PL6)
Damage: 3d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Medium
Weight: 8 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 18
Notes: Variable Power, Scope Mount, Underbarrel weapon Mount, Optional Barrel attachment.

Variable Power - The user can change the power level of the L3 with a simple thumb dial, changing the damage to 1d6, 2d6 or the standard 3d6. Each step down in damage increases range by 10 feet.
Scope Mount - The L3 has a rail on the top to mount any standard scope.
Underbarrel Weapon Mount - Can mount most standard underbarrel attachments from lights, bayonets and single shot grenade launchers.
Optional Barrel Attachment - LTB has designed a special barrel attachment that easily mounts to the barrel of the L3, that includes a series of focusing chambers to increase the range increment of the L3 to 100 ft, but drops the damage down to 3d4. The variable power can still be used, with the damage changed to 1d4, 2d4 and 3d4, with each decrease in damage increasing the range by 20 feet instead of 10. PDC of Barrel Attachment 8. Changes size of the L3 to Large, takes a move action to attach or remove the barrel.




Climbsuit
The climbsuit is a special form of armour that assists the wearer in climbing, especially when traveling along smooth modern materials. The suit consists of knee and elbow pads plus gloves covered in SureGrip, a substance designed to stick to smooth surfaces. It also includes a high-impact helmet and kevlar plates and equipment harness.
A character wearing a climbsuit gains a +3 equipment bonus to all Climb checks. It is also possible to climb a perfectly smooth, flat surface with a Climb check (DC 30). The suit makes falling much less likely-a character has to fail a Climb check by 10, rather than 5, to fall.
The features of a climbsuit (the pieces covered in SureGrip) can be added to a set of nonpowered armour. Armour modified in this way provides only a +2 equipment bonus to Climb checks (instead of the normal +3), but otherwise functions as a normal climbsuit. Other functions of the modified armour remain unchanged. To make this modification, add the price of a climbsuit to all other costs involved in the modifications.

Climbsuit (Late PL5/Early PL6)
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +1
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Max Dex: +5
Armour Penalty: 0
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 5.5 lbs
Purchase DC: 19
Restriction: 
Notes: Provides +3 equipment bonus to Climb checks, which also require a failure by 10 to fall rather than 5.



Taser shield (PL5)
These riot shields are upgraded with built in potent stun guns for use in riots where high resistance is expected. Later versions have variable settings for use in species that have higher resistance than humans. The shield looks like a normal transparent plastic polymer shield, but with reinforcing metal running along the edges and down the center. The metal parts contain the studs for the stun gun. Where it straps to the arm is a handle for the user to maintain a firm grip and angling of the shield. The handle contains the safety for the stun guns and the power supply. The stun gun is discharged upon contact, usually in the form of a shield bash, or when engaged in melee combat.
Taser Shield (PL5)
Type: Shield
Equipment Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Max Dex: -
Armour Penalty: -1
Speed (30 ft): -
Weight: 5
Purchase DC: 11
Restriction: Res (+2)
Notes: Contains a stun gun, transparent.
Stun gun 1d4, 20, electricity, melee, 10 charges. Fort save DC 15 or be paralyzed for 1d6 rounds.

Higher PL Versions
PL6 Taser Shield: add variable charge, but does not become unstable after 3 rounds of priming, instead if starts to step down at the same rate it was primed. For each round primed, the Fort DC increases by +2 and increase rounds paralyzed by +1, has 50 charges. PDC 12 Res +2
PL7 Taser Shield: same as PL6 version, only damage is stepped up to d6 instead of d4, Fort DC is increased by +2. The stun gun can target one target up to 20 feet away as a ranged touch attack, but uses 2 charges. PDC 13 Res +2
PL8+ Taser Shield: Increase Fort DC by +2 for each PL of 8 and higher, increase die type by 1, add one extra die at PL8 and one for each PL above, increase the range by 10 feet for PL8 and above. PDC 13 +1/PL above 8.



Cloaks

Polymeric Cloak (Late PL6/7)
This cloak is made from common or more stylish clothes, with thin strips of polymeric armour, similar to that used in mech, vehicle and starship armour, only much thinner. Many diplomats and royalty purchase these cloaks as they provides some protection without encumbering them or having to wear a full suit of armour. The cloak is usually designed with a hood and covers the body down to below the knees and can be pulled closed around the wearer. The cloak provides a +1 armour bonus when pulled closed, or +1 shield bonus when open. If the user fights defensively with the cloak open, draping part of it over their arm, the user gains a +2 shield bonus instead.
Weight: 10 lb.
PDC: 16
Res: Restricted (+2)

Glide Cloak (PL6)
This cloak has a harness that is strapped around the upper torso and shoulders. It appears as any common cloak and comes in a number of colours and is always made to be at least knee length. Along the outer edge, but on the inside of each side is a set of handles that make it easy to close or wave the side of the cloak. In the harness is a small battery and altimeter. There is a small recessed button on each handle and on the harness. When any one of these buttons is pressed, the battery sends a small electric charge into the fabric of the cloak, which is actually a metafabric, and it reshapes and stiffens to form a personal glider. The glider is fairly easy to use, with the handles in a position that is comfortable for most people, allowing for fairly easy change of direction. The altimeter is designed to automatically deploy the glider if the user falls more than 30 feet. To remove the chance of the glider deploying accidently when the user is in an aircraft, the altimeter is designed with a proximity sensor in the bottom of the cloak rim so when there's no floor below the user, the altimeter prepares to deploy the glider.
Weight: 11 lb.
PDC: 15
Restriction: None

Vanadium Cloak (PL6/7)
The vanadium cloak is similar to the polymeric cloak, only it is designed for combat, usually coming in matte black or various camouflage colouring. The cloak also has sleeves which allow it to be worn more like a robe to provide more protection. It provides all the benefits of the polymeric cloak, but in addition, when it is closed around the user, such as when worn as a robe with the user's arms through the sleeves, it provides a +1 Reflex bonus against explosives or weapons that allow a Reflex save (blast, line or cone effects such as grenades or flamethrowers). The armour bonus to Defense stacks with any armour worn underneath. Also when worn closed, the cloak provides the user with the benefits of light fortification, with a 25% chance to of critical hits being turned into normal hits.
Weight: 13 lb.
PDC: 20
Restriction: Military (+3)

Deflect Cloak (PL6/7)
This cloak with hood usually has a metallic look to its cloth. The cloth is impregnated with ceramic tiles and other reflective material, allowing it to reflect heat and energy. While worn, the user gains a +1 Deflection bonus to Defense against energy attacks (such as lasers, plasma, ion, fire, etc), but not acid, sonic or cold damage. Also built throughout the cloak is a cooling unit, which can help keep the wearer cool in hot environments, functioning like a survival suit when drawn closed for about 8 hours. When pulled close, with the hood up and pulled closed as well, and a control activated, the wearer gains fire resistance 5 (works against lasers, normal fire, plasma weapons) for 1 minute (10 rounds) (similar to Batman's cap in one of the original Batman movies), useable 5 times a day, but require a minute between uses. The batteries in the cloak will allow the cloak to function for about 4 days before requiring recharging, using a universal adaptor for most power outlets, taking about 2 hours to recharge fully.
Weight: 7 lb.
PDC: 18
Restriction: None



Combat Frames
Combat frames are exoskeleton pieces of armour, or full suits of armour that enhances the user and provides protection. Combat frames can be used on individual arms, paired legs or the torso, or used in combinations.

Body Part Frames
Each body part frame encloses one limb or torso in an armoured sleeve filled with sensors and force feedback devices. In addition to enhancing the wearer's strength (and nullifying its weight), a frame's casing provides some armour. Combat frames can deflect blows and shots, but intentional strikes to their joints or exposed elements allow them to be damaged. Therefore, while shots that are deflected due to its armour cause no damage, each frame can be attacked using the normal rules for attacking an object. When a combat frame is destroyed, it is no longer considered weightless for encumbrance purposes.
Frames are purchased in standard sizes. They can not be transferred to another wearer with no more than a 3" height difference or 20 lb. weight difference from the original user. After 8 hours of continuous use, any combat frame requires an hour to recharge.

Arm
An arm frame includes the sleeve itself along with straps to brace any load across both shoulders.
Benefit: The arm frame adds a +2 equipment bonus to Strength with using that arm, except when it comes to lifting and carrying loads. If the wearer also has a torso frame, the Strength bonus does apply to lifting and carrying loads. The user now has enough of a supporting exoskeleton to allow it.
Two arm frames do not double the wearer's Strength bonus. The traits below apply to a single arm frame.
Defense Bonus: +1
Armour Check: 0
Hardness/Hit Points: 5/10
Weight: 10 lbs
Purchase DC: 20

Leg
Leg frames are normally purchased in pairs. They include a supporting harness for the wearer's hips.
Benefit: A pair of leg frames adds a +2 equipment bonus to Strength for lifting, carrying and 10 feet to his or her base movement. Single legs provide no advantage.
Defense Bonus: +1; +2 for a pair.
Armour Check Penalty: -2 for one or both legs.
Hardness/Hit Points: 5/10
Weight: 15 lbs for each leg.
Purchase DC: 22 each; 26 per pair.

Torso
A torso frame includes a harness and servomotors that redistribute weight to the wearer's upper arms and upper legs. These bracing points connect the torso frame to the user's arms and leg frames.
Benefit: A torso frame allows the wearer to bear loads as if he or she is one size category larger. In addition, if the wearer also wears arm and/or leg frames, he or she may add an additional +2 to Strength bonus provided by other frames.
Defense Bonus: +3
Armour Check Penalty: -2
Hardness/Hit Points: 5/10
Weight: 20 lbs
Purchase DC: 22

Combined Frames
When worn together, combat frames combine their bonuses to Defense and Strength. They also combine armour check penalties. The following chart summarizes the combinations and bonuses.

 Combined Frames Defense Bonus Strength Bonus Armour Check  Penalty One Arm and Torso* +3 +4 -2 One Arm and Both  Legs* +3 +4 -2 Both Arms and  Torso +4 +4 -2 Both Arms and Both  Legs +4 +4 -2 One Arm, Both Legs  and Torso* +5 +6 -4 Both Arms, Both  Legs and Torso +6 +6 -4



*Reduce the Strength by 2 when using the arm that isn't covered by a combat frame.

Integrated Combat Frames
Characters may purchase integrated frames that includes both arms, both legs and the torso. The parts of an integrated frame are designed to work together. This adds an additional +2 bonus to the wearer's Defense compared to frames that are combined piecemeal. The frame can still be broken down into its component pieces.

Benefit: The wearer can carry loads as if he or she is one size category larger. His or her base movement increased by 10 feet.
Defense Bonus: +8
Armour Check Penalty -4
Hardness/Hit Points: As per components
Weight: 70 lbs
Purchase DC: 32

Combat Frames can make use of many armour and some modified cybernetic gadgets.

Extra Armour
This gadget adds an extra layer of armour to a combat frame. Add 1 point to the armour bonus of one body part frame. You may add no more than an additional +1 to an arm or leg frame or +2 to a torso frame.
PDC Modifier: +2 per +1 armour bonus.
Restriction: Combat frames only.

Speed: Added to two leg frames, this gadget increases the wearer's base speed by an additional 10 feet, for a total bonus of 20 feet to the user's movement.
PDC Modifier: +4
Restriction: Must be bought once for each leg frame (the bonus speed does not increase any more than an additional 10 feet) or once for an integrated combat frame only.


Specific Frames

Gauntlet (Arm Frame)
The Gauntlet is an oversized arm frame, granting enhanced melee capabilities, enhanced strength for the arm it is on, and has limited ranged capabilities. 
Benefit: +4 Strength to arm worn on, usually right arm, Deflection Field, Energy Bolts, Ranged Fist, Slam, Charged Slam.
Defense Bonus: +1 arm, +2 Deflection from Deflection Field
Armour Check Penalty: -1
Hardness/Hit Points: 5/11
Weight: 12 lbs
Purchase DC: 26
Deflection Field: When activated, the Gauntlet produces an invisible field that surrounds the wearer to deflect projectiles and energy blasts, only effective against range attacks. When it deflects an attack, the field flashes green at the point of impact. The field is not available when using the energy bolts, ranged fist or charged slam.
Energy Bolts: From a recessed port on the back of the hand, the Gauntlet can fire bolts of energy that deal 3d4 points of unspecific energy damage, 30 feet range increment, with a 60 shot capacity. The energy can recharge slowly, 1 shot every 5 minutes, or a power pack can be fitted into a slot on the underside of the forearm for 50 shots.
Ranged Fist: Using a type of force field and tractor beam type technology, a green fist like field can extend from the Gauntlet, acting just like an oversized fist. This allows the user to manipulate things up to 50 feet away, however it lacks a lot of sensitivity, with a -5 penalty to all Dexterity checks. The fist has an effective Strength of 16, and can strike a target for 2d4 points of force damage.
Slam: With the Gauntlet equipped arm, the user can make a slam attack dealing 1d8 points of damage plus Strength modifier.
Charged Slam: The user can energize the surface of the Gauntlet for greater damage. Using one charge for the energy bolt, the user can deal an extra 3d4 points of energy damage.

Flame Foot (Paired Leg Frames)
This pair of leg frames are tinted red, use more heat resistant ceramics in their construction. The Flame Foot grants the user resistance to fire, limited flight capability with the use of miniature plasma jets built into the legs, and can leave a trail of flames around the user that makes approaching him or her hazardous to all foes.
Benefit: +2 equipment bonus to Strength and 10 feet to his or her base movement with both legs functioning, 60 ft flight, Fire resistance 5, Burn
Defense Bonus: +1; +2 for a pair.
Armour Check Penalty: -2 for one or both legs.
Hardness/Hit Points: 5/12
Weight: 17 lbs for each leg.
Purchase DC: 28 per pair.
Flight: The plasma jets built into the bottom of the feet and legs allows the user to fly at a speed of 60 feet with poor maneuverability. There is enough power to provide up to 2 hours of flight time without shortening the standard 8 hour operation time of the leg frames. However, flight time can be extended by 10 minutes for every 30 minutes of operation time transferred to the plasma jets.
Fire Resistance: The material of the leg frames protect them from the plasma jets, but the frame also projects a containment field around the user to help aid against fire attacks. This functions as long as the frame has power.
Burn: As a special attack, the user can use the plasma jets to release a powerful burst of plasma that sets the surrounding ground, in a 10 foot radius centered on the user, on fire that burns for 1d4+1 rounds. Anyone other than the user of the Flame Foot, that steps within this burning area suffers 1d8+2 points of fire damage.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 2, 2016)

ReconHelmet

This helmet was designed for use in Spec and Black Ops or for those whoregularly do scouting and recon type work. The helmet is a sophisticated piece of equipment, with many built infeatures. The full face helmet comes with an air filter, a 10 minute supply ofair in a small tank, about the size of a battery, on the back of the neck. Theeye pieces are polarized against bright lights and flares, telescopic and macrolenses as well as night vision capable. A HUD is also included to allow forwireless connection to any smart weapons or armour with data links. A built inradio allows communication with encryption protocols for military forces.
The helmet is well insulated against loud sounds, and also the user can speakin a whisper and it wouldn't be heard by anyone, even if they were standingright beside the user. When the user speaks at a normal level, the speaker willengage, and can even act as a megaphone. Also included is a voice distorter,altering the user's voice so that others cannot recognize the voice, whilestill being quite understandable. A built in translator can store up to 10languages and automatically engages when one of the 10 are heard. The user canturn the autospeak feature off so that when they speak, it isn't translatedthrough the speaker.
Benefits: Grants a +1 bonus to Fort saves against airborne toxins, poisons anddiseases, 10 minute air supply, sealing completely. Can be connected to an externalair supply. User is immune to effects that would blind the user, such as from aflash bang or other bright lights. Has built in binoculars, night visiongoggles with 60 foot darkvision, macro lens for viewing fine details. +2 bonusagainst loud sounds that would deafen the user. HUD for communications andlinks to weapons and armour, military radio, megaphone and a 10 languageprogrammable translator, as well as a voice distorter that grants a +2equipment bonus to Bluff checks when speaking.
PDC: 19 Res (+2)





Charger
The Charger is an old design that has been updated and upgraded far beyond itsoriginal lifespan. The original Charger was narrow, to keep a small frontprofile, with a slightly angular vertical rectangle at the front, followed by aslightly narrow main body, behind which the larger engine block is housed. Thefront rectangular structure housed the hanger, which held three shuttles and upto a squadron of twelve fighters, as well as a spinal mount heavy projectileweapon, as well as several of the main turrets. The crew is housed mainly inthe main body, which has no gravity, forcing the crew to wear magnetic bootsand strap themselves into their stations. Defense turrets are spread along themain body, the frontal structure and engine block.
Chargers are unable to enter a planetary atmosphere, especially the latermodels with rotating sections for artificial gravity. They come equipped withenough lifepods for their crew and passengers. Chargers also enjoy a modularconstruction of many of its systems, with redundancies, simple, but toughconstruction, allowing for quick repairs from when they do suffer damage.
The original Charger model was made famous and favoured by crews as it wasfairly easy to operate, could take a pounding and dish it out, as proven inmany conflicts. In mixed fleet engagements, Chargers were usually the ones tosee the most combat, and damage, and survive to limp home under their ownpower.
Chargers were designed as front line combat units, filling cruiser anddestroyer rolls, depending on variants, filling a light cruiser roll most ofthe times. During peace time, Chargers would patrol space lines and providesystem defense, and even fill some light exploratory rolls, with half thefighter compliment replaced with more shuttles and light scout ships.
As technology advanced, the Charger was improved, or variant models werecreated. The first variant added large missile launchers to the sides of themain body, giving it thick stubby wings just behind the front structure. Thisvariant had half the fighter compliment removed to make room for large missilemagazines and loading mechanisms. 

Later upgrades saw improved weapons, engines, and other miscellaneous systems.The first major upgrade was adding a rotating section to the main body to givethe Chargers artificial gravity, which improved crew moral and effectiveness.These models were also a bit larger to accommodate the rotation drives andadded weapons. These Chargers were also some of the first models to comestandard with a few energy weapons as main weapons. Fighter capacity wasincreased to two squadrons.
Due to the well constructed nature of the Charger, some of the originalChargers are still in service, upgraded with new systems, weapons and evenartificial gravity that doesn't require rotation sections when the technologybecame available. This ability of Chargers to survive and be easily upgradedhas made telling some older models apart from newer ones and their capabilitieswithout detailed scans incredibly difficult.

Charger mk1 A
The mk1 A is the original Charger to come off the assembly lines. Armed with aspinal mounted gauss gun for anti-capital ship strikes, several batteries ofrailguns, and a pair of missile launchers for long range strikes. The pointdefense system is made up of a series of lighter caliber projectile weapons,similar to the CIWS used on sea vessels of previous years. The railguns arelaid out with two on the dorsal surface and one on the bottom. They can alltarget the same target, or can be used against individual targets. The missilelaunchers are mounted in the forward structure below the entrance to thehanger.
The A mk1 had a crew of 200, plus 23 pilots for 3 shuttles and 12 fighters(this includes 7 back up pilots) and 50 troops for ship security againstboarders or for ground and boarding actions. There is enough room for the shipto carry 20 passengers. In an emergency it can carry up to 100 people, or 200if the hanger is sealed and under cramped conditions. The grapplers are a setof two paired launchers that launch high strength duracables with magneticends, are located under the main body section where one of the primary airlocksare located. Another airlock is located on top of the main body.
The mk1 A has no gravity, so crew are required to wear magnetic boots and strapthemselves in or else float around. Can operate for 10 months before requiringrefueling and restocking, however for crew health, stops every month at afacility with gravity for a day is recommended before suffering major effectsfrom zero-g environments. 
Charger mk1 A (PL5/6)
Type: Mediumweight
Subtype: Light Cruiser
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 150d20 (3000 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +3
Length: 950 ft
Weight: 30,000 ton
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 200 plus 23 pilots and 50 troops
Passenger Capacity: 20, or up to 200 in cramped emergencysituations.
Cargo Capacity: 6200 tons, 3 shuttles 14 fighters (2 are spares)
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 63
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack: 
Spinal mount gauss gun -7 ranged (16d12 ball, ignore 20 DR, 8000 ft incr, fireonce every other round) and 3 batteries of 2 rail cannons -9 ranged (6d12 ball,3000 ft), or 
Spinal mount gauss gun -7 ranged (16d12 ball, ignore 20 DR, 8000 ft incr, fireonce every other round) and 1 battery of 2 nuclear missile launchers -12 ranged(16d8 energy), or
3 batteries of 2rail cannons -1 ranged (6d12 ball, 3000 ft) and 1 battery of 2 nuclear missilelaunchers -6 ranged (16d8 energy), or
2 batteries of 2 rail cannons -2 ranged (6d12 ball, 3000 ft) and 1 battery of 2rail cannons -7 ranged (6d12 ball, 3000 ft).


Attack of Opportunity: 
Point defense system +3 ranged (3d12x10 ball)

Standard PL(Late 5/6) Design Spec: heavy load (combat)
Engines: Thrusters, fusion torch
Armour: Alloy plating
Defense Systems: Autopilot, damage control system (3d10), point defense system,sensor jammer, radiation shielding
Sensors: Class I sensor array, targeting system, collision detectionsensors.
Communications: Radio transceiver
Weapons: Spinal mount gauss gun, 3 batteries of 2 rail cannons, 1 battery of 2nuclear missile launchers (12 missiles each)
Grappling Systems: Grapplers
Notes: The rail cannons can fired at the same target, being considered a largebattery of 6 rail cannons, or at individual targets. Able to launch up to 2ships up to gargantuan size a round or one colossal sized ship around.
Hanger: space for 12 fighters (huge to colossal size 70 feet) and 3 shuttles(colossal size 100 feet).

Charger mk1 B
The mk1 is the first variant created of the Charger hull, adding stubbywing-like structures to the sides of the main hull, just behind the frontstructure. The wing structures house large multi-launch missile launchers.These launchers can target multiple targets at once, or saturate a singletarget or large area on a planetary surface. The fighter compliment is reducedto 6 fighters, with 2 spares, but an extra shuttle is added to aid in ferryingmunitions. The nuclear missile launcher magazine is increased, and addedtargeting systems are installed for the missile launchers, as well asadditional crew stations for the added launchers, and reduced troop capacity toonly 10.
The mk1 Bs were only built in limited runs during war time and used foranti-shipping purposes, releasing a large volley of missiles to overwhelmdefense systems of primary targets as well as targeting large groups offighters to distract them as allied fighters and ships drive forward to finishoff what the missile volleys couldn't destroy before more volleys werelaunched. Usually between 2 and 4 were assigned to large task forces.
Mk1 B has the following changes: Change carried craft to 4 shuttles and 8fighters with 16 pilots, troop capacity reduced to 10 and 0 passengers, cargocapacity is reduced to 3000 tons. Nuclear missile magazines increased to 30missiles each and two multi-launch CHE missile launchers which act as a pair offire-linked CHE missiles (each successful strike deals 9d12, and when multiplemissiles are launched at the same target, use 50% of 9d12, increasing damage by4d12 for each successful missile strike) each carrying 120 missiles. Increasehit die by 5 hit die for a total of 155d20 (3100 hp) due to the added armour toprotect the crew and missiles. Increase PDC to 64.
New Equpment: Multi-Launch Missile Launcher
These missile launchers are designed to throw large amounts of missiles intospace as quickly as possible, targeting either a single target or multipletargets firing up to 10 missiles at a time. When used against a single target,the gunner can fire up to 10 missiles, which increases the damage by 50% (rounddown) of one missile per missile added that strikes the target. When firing atmultiple targets, the gunner suffers a -2 penalty with a cumulative -1 permissile beyond the second missile launched on a single attack roll made for allmissiles launched.

Charger mk1 C
The C variant was an experiment in attempting to turn the Charger into a lightcarrier. The first prototype used the basic hull, but wasn't very effectivewith only a marginal increase in fighter compliment. The second prototype usedthe hull configuration of the mk1 B with the addition of the stubby wings. Themk1 C removes the nuclear missile launchers and one rail cannon battery turretfor increased space as well as reduce the troop capacity to 10, allowing it tocarry a total of 4 shuttles and 42 fighters (3 squadrons of 12 plus 6 spares orone half squadron used for alert fighters of up to gargantuan size. Colossalsized fighters, up to 70 feet reduce fighter compliment by 25%). The wings havearmoured hanger doors which act as rapid launch for fighters. Each wing has 2armoured doors, as long as gargantuan fighters are loaded, the side wings canlaunch 2 fighters a round (one from each door), in addition to the two that canlaunch through the main hanger for a total of 6 fighters a round, enabling itto unload its entire fighter compliment in 7 rounds (just under 1minute).
Changes: Remove 1 battery of 2 rail cannons, the battery of 2 nuclear missiles,reduce troop capacity to 10 passenger capacity to 10. Increase fighter capacityto 42 and shuttles to 4. Increase pilots to 56. Adds the stubby wing-likestructures similar to the mk B, but are used to house pilots, fuel, parts andact as additional launch bays for up to gargantuan sized fighters. Hit dice arethe same as the mk1 B (155d20 3100 hp), crew changed to 150 for the shipitself, plus 52 pilots 10 troops and 50 hanger crew.
Increased PDC to 64

Charger mk1 D
The D variant is a heavy weapon's platform experiment, removing most of thehanger space, except for 3 shuttles, changing the dual rail cannon batteries totriple batteries, adding a second gauss gun spinal mount in afirelink.

Charger mk2 A
The mk2 is the first major update to the Charger design as new technology ismade available. New design in armour, the discovery of laser technology,improved damage control systems, and is also physically slightly larger. Itcarries a slightly larger carried craft compliment and troops. The mk2 stilllacks artificial gravity, and fewer variants exist of this version. The mk2retains two rail cannons, one on the dorsal side, one on the ventral, but addstwo dual heavy laser batteries, one dorsal and one ventral, however the ventrallaser is unable to fire forward, being blocked by the forward hull structure,as it is positioned on the rear engine block. Improvements in automationreduces crew requirements somewhat, which allows for the larger carried craftcompliment and faster fighter deployment. 
Changes: Increase hit dice to 175d20 (3500 hp), only has two dual rail cannonbatteries, but two dual heavy laser batteries (8d8 fire, 4000 ft) are added,armour changed to polymeric, change speed to 3500 ft (+500 ft due to lighterarmour), damage control changed to improved damage control (repair 4d10),length increased to 975 ft, weight to 32,000 ton. Carries 20 fighters(gargantuan size) and 4 shuttles (colossal size), crew reduced to 150 plus 30pilots, 60 troops. One shuttle is usually a combat troop or drop ship, magneticfield defensive system is added (missile and ballistic attacks suffer -4 toattack roll). Able to launch 3 fighters (up to gargantuan size per round), or 1colossal ship. Sensors are upgraded to Class II.
Increased PDC to 65.

Charger mk2 B
The mk2 B variant is made as a fleet escort version, reducing fightercompliment and removes the spinal mount gauss gun. Changes the weapons to alllasers, except the point defense system is still ballistic based as a laserbased defensive system hadn't been developed yet. Two single heavy laserturrets are added, one to each side of the frontal structure. The nuclearmissiles are removed and replaced with rapid fire CHE missile launchers. Theengines are improved for greater speed to allow it to intercept other ships.The addition of interceptor missiles improves the mk2 B's chances ofintercepting missiles. 
Changes to mk2: Increase hit dice to 200d20 (4000 hp), add improved thrustgadget (+500 ft total of 4000 ft), add two single heavy laser turrets, changeremaining two dual rail cannon batteries to 2 dual heavy laser batteries, addmissile interceptors (gunner makes opposed attack roll against missileattacks), remove spinal mount gauss gun, reduce fighter compliment to 12fighters, reduce pilots by 8, change nuclear missile launchers to rapid fireCHE launchers, similar to the ones on the mk1 B, each with a payload of 80missiles. Sensors are changed to Class III. Increase PDC to 66.
Note: If the mk2 B is within 1 square (500 ft) of another allied ship, and iswithin line of sight of an enemy ship targeting said allied ship, it may use itspoint defense system and missile interceptor to protect the allied ship fromenemy missiles and fighters. 

Charger mk3 A
The mk3 brought theintroduction of artificial gravity to the Charger line, as well as other newtechnologies including plasma missiles, laser defensive systems and all nonmissile weapons are replaced with lasers, increasing space for other systemsand crew. Included in the upgrades are better sensors, targeting systems andengines. The mk3 A sat in development for many years as the artificial gravitysection took a long time to develop and work safely. The mk3 A is quite a bitbigger than previous version, extending the length to 1100 feet, and weighingin at 50,000 tons. The rotating section is designed out of four sections thatlook like larger versions of the stub wings first introduced on the mk1 B. Therotation section houses the crew quarters, med-bay, labs, bridge, part ofengineering and other critical systems. The front block is also larger, housingthe hanger for 30 fighters and 5 shuttles (2 are usually drop or trooptransports), plus plasma missile launchers. Armament consists of a heavy spinalplasma cannon, plasma missile launchers in the front section, 6/8 dualfire-linked heavy lasers, with one on each side, top and bottom of the frontsection, the other four in similar configuration on the engine block. The dualturrets can be linked into batteries of up to 4 on a single target. The laserpoint defense cannons are scattered along the central hull and the rotatingsections to provide the most coverage. Due to improvements in automatic, themk3 A has a smaller crew, allowing for increased passenger and troopdeployments.

Charger mk3 A(PL6/7)
Type: Mediumweight
Subtype: Cruiser
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 4000 ft
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 30
Hit Dice: 225d20 (4500 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +3
Length: 1100 ft
Weight: 30,000 ton
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 200 plus 50 pilots and 70 troops
Passenger Capacity: 50, or up to 400 in cramped emergencysituations.
Cargo Capacity: 6500 tons, 5 shuttles 30 fighters
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 67
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack: 
Spinal mount heavy plasma cannon -7 ranged (36d8 fire, ignore 20 DR, 8000 ftincr, fire once every other round) and 4 fire-linked dual lasers -9 ranged(9d8, fire, 3000 ft), or 
Spinal mount heavy plasma cannon -7 ranged (36d8 fire, ignore 20 DR, 8000 ftincr, fire once every other round) and 1 battery of 2 plasma missile launchers-12 ranged (18d8 fire), or
4 fire-linked 2lasers -1 ranged (9d8 fire, 3000 ft) and 1 battery of 2 plasma missilelaunchers -6 ranged (8d8 energy), or
2 batteries of 4 fire-linked dual lasers +2 ranged (9d8 fire, 19-20, 3000ft)


Attack of Opportunity: 
Point defense system +3 ranged (3d12x10 fire)

Standard PL(Late 6/7) Design Spec: heavy load (combat)
Engines: Thrusters, Induction Engine
Armour:Vanadium
Defense Systems: Autopilot, improved damage control system (4d10), pointdefense system, sensor jammer, radiation shielding, repair drones, magneticfield, interceptor missiles, particle field.
Sensors: Class IV sensor array, targeting system, collision detectionsensors.
Communications: Radio transceiver
Weapons: Spinal mount heavy plasma cannon, 8 fire-link dual lasers, 1 batteryof 2 plasma missile launchers (24 missiles each)
Grappling Systems: Grapplers
Notes: The lasers can fired at the same target, being considered a largebattery of 4 dual, or at individual targets, up to 8 targets in total. Able tolaunch up to 2 ships up to gargantuan size a round or one colossal sized ship around.
Hanger: space for 30 fighters (huge to colossal size 70 feet) and 5 shuttles(colossal size 100 feet).
Carries Standard medlab, science lab and work shop.


Charger mk3 B
The mk3 B was anexperiment that was quickly pushed into combat as a heavy assault craft,mounting two spinal mount heavy plasma cannons, the laser turrets changed toheavy lasers. The lasers on the side of the frontal section are removed and twostub wings added that each mount two x-ray lasers all in a single fire-link.The point defense system is improved with added turrets, the plasma launchersare changed to multi-launch launchers, similar to the older CHEmulti-launchers, and the Fighter capacity is reduced to only 6 fighter and 2shuttles.
Make the followingchanges to the mk3 A to a mk3 B:
Add second spinalmount heavy plasma cannon, and be fired individually, allowing one to be firedeach round; remove 2 fire-linked dual lasers, reduce hanger space to 6 fightersand 2 shuttles, crew to 130, 9 pilots, 20 troops. Increase hit dice to 230d20(4600 hp), increase speed to 4500 ft (improved thrust gadget), add Fire-linked4 x-ray lasers (21d8 fire, 19-20x2, 3000 ft, ignore 40 hardness/dr), changebattery of 2 plasma missile launchers to battery of 2 multi-launch plasmalaunchers, improved targeting systems (targeting bonus increases to +5). Removethe science lab.
New Equpment:Multi-Launch Plasma Missile Launcher
These missile launchers are designed to throw large amounts of missiles intospace as quickly as possible, targeting either a single target or multipletargets firing up to 10 missiles at a time. When used against a single target,the gunner can fire up to 10 missiles, which increases the damage by 50% (rounddown) of one missile per missile added that strikes the target. When firing atmultiple targets, the gunner suffers a -2 penalty with a cumulative -1 permissile beyond the second missile launched on a single attack roll made for allmissiles launched.





Dart
The Dart is a spaceinterceptor, designed to race towards enemy contacts, unleash its payload,disrupting enemy formations while heavier fighters follow behind, beforereturning for reloading. The Dart has a triangular forward section thatcontains the cockpit and energy weapons, attached to a long tubular main bodywhich is surrounded by missile racks. Two powerful engine pods are mounted atthe end, giving the Dart high speed and acceleration, but it has poormaneuverability. The missile racks and targeting system of the Dart aredesigned to target multiple targets at once and unleash multiple missiles.Darts are not equipped with many defensive systems, only a sensor jammer, asthey are meant as a cheap means of getting a lot of missiles into a target areabefore capital ships are threatened.

Dart (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (-4)
Tactical Speed: 5500 ft (7 sq), +1000 afterburner
Defense: -4
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 54 ft
Weight: 27,000 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 60 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 45
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack: 
Fire-linked laser -2ranged (9d8, fire) 
or 2 multi-launchCHE missile launchers -2 ranged (6d12/19-20, ball)

Attack of Opportunity: 

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Afterburners, Flying Brick, Enemy Sensor checks -5,missiles 20% miss chance
Engines: thrusters, fusion torch, improved thrust x4, hydrogeninjectors
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Sensor jammers
Sensors: Class III, Targeting system
Communications: Radio transceiver
Weapons: Twin-linked lasers, 2 multi-launch CHE missile launchers (20 missilestotal)
Grappling Systems: None

Multi-Launch CHEMissile launchers
These missilelaunchers are designed to throw large amounts of missiles into space as quicklyas possible, targeting either a single target or multiple targets firing up to10 missiles at a time. When used against a single target, the gunner can fireup to 10 missiles, which increases the damage by 50% (round down) of onemissile per missile added that strikes the target. When firing at multipletargets, the gunner suffers a -2 penalty with a cumulative -1 per missilebeyond the second missile launched on a single attack roll made for allmissiles launched. These launchers are designed for quick reloading, withproper equipment, can be reloaded in 1d4+3 rounds.

Flying Brick: Dartsare fast, but not very maneuverable, suffering a -4 to Pilot checks to performmaneuvers such as jinking, or avoiding navigational hazards. Most pilots of Darts learn to err on the side of caution, preparing for maneuversearly or plotting courses that will have the least amount of hazards aspossible.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 2, 2016)

Servo Drones

Servo drones are aseries of humanoid robots used for combat, with several variant models equippedwith different weapons and skills for different types of combat roles. TheServo drone's frame is modelled after a well muscular male humanoid body with ahead that looks like an armoured helmet painted in a dull red with silveraccents and trims. Most models are equipped with fully articulated hands, alaser mounted in one arm, and combat programming to be effective infantrytroops. 
The differentvariants of the basic servo differ physically by some of the weapons or toolsthey carry, as well as the accents and trims are different colors to allow easyidentification for operators to know what that unit's basic capabilities are.

Servo Drone
CR: 1
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 3d10+10 (25)
Init: +2 Dex
Speed: 30
Defense: +3 armour +2 Dex
BAB/Grp: +1/+3
Attack: Laser +3 ranged (3d8 fire, 80 ft, sa); or Hand +3 (1d3nonlethal)
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/ 5 ft
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities:
Saves: Fort + 0, Reflex +2 , Will +0
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 14, Con -, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Balance +4, Climb +4, Drive +4, Listen +4, Move Silently +4, Search +4,Spot +4
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot

Frame: Biomorph
Locomotion: Legs (pair)
Manipulators: Hands
Armour: Duraplastic
Sensors: Class III
Skill Software: Skill progit listen +4, skill progit search +4, skill progitspot +4, balance +2, drive +2, climb +2, move silently +2
Feat Software: Feat progit personal firearms, feat progit point blankshot
Accessories: Dex upgrade x2, AV recorder, vocalizer, weapon mount x1, laserrifle with stun module, internal storage unit, skill progit x4, advancedconstruction (+2 HD)
PDC: 26

Servo Basher

The Basher variantis enhanced for melee combat, and can be used in crowd control situations aswell. The motivators are enhanced for greater strength. It is armed with twoclub weapons, which are also designed to function as stun batons. For defense,it is fitted with a forcefield to protect it against ranged attacks. The trimand accents are coloured blue.

Servo Basher Drone
CR: 2
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 3d10+10 (40)
Init: +1 Dex
Speed: 30
Defense: 15 (+3 armour +2 Dex)
BAB/Grp: +1/+3
Attack: Laser +3 ranged (3d8 fire, 80 ft, sa); or Hand +4 (1d3+3 nonlethal), or+4 melee Electro-Club (1d6+3 +1d6 electrical), or +0/+0 melee two Electro-Clubs(1d6+3+1d6 electrical ea)
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/ 5 ft
Special Attacks: Clothesline
Special Qualities: Forcefield
Saves: Fort + 0, Reflex +2 , Will +0
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 14, Con -, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Balance +4, Climb +4, Drive +4, Listen +4, Move Silently +4, Search +4,Spot +4
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Two-Weapon Fighting

Frame: Biomorph
Locomotion: Legs (pair)
Manipulators: Hands
Armour: Duraplastic
Sensors: Class III
Skill Software: Skill progit listen +4, skill progit search +4, skill progitspot +4, balance +2, drive +2, climb +2, move silently +2
Feat Software: Feat progit personal firearms, feat progit point blankshot
Accessories: Dex upgrade x2, AV recorder, vocalizer, weapon mount x1, laserrifle with stun module, internal storage unit, skill progit x4, advancedconstruction (+2 HD), Electro-Club x2
PDC: 28

Clothesline
The Basher can spin it's torso, at the waist in a complete 360 degreeincredibly fast with its arms stretched out with the Electro-Clubs, strike allwithin 10 feet of it. Targets suffer 2d6+6 bludgeoning damage. The Servo canalso engage the electrical damage for an additional 1d6 electrical damage, orthe Stun feature. Targets must make a Reflex save DC 18 for half damage, plus asecond Reflex save DC 15 or be knocked prone. If the stun setting is used, alltargets struck must make a Fort save DC 10+damage dealt or be stunned for 1d4rounds.

Forcefield
The Basher has aforcefield that has 30 hit points which is depleted first. The field can beraised as a free action on its turn, and remains for 10 rounds a time beforeneeding a 5 round cool down, up to 6 times a day. The shield replenishes lostHP at a rate of 1 HP per round.

Electro-Club
This is a large clubthat can release electrical damage, or can be set to stun. In the stun setting,the target hit must make a Fort save DC 10 + damaged dealt, or be stunned for1d4 rounds.


Servo Soldier Drone

The Soldier variantis upgraded with added projectile weapons in the arms for additional rangedcombat. The arms are both fitted with a retractable barrel light machine, withan amble ammunition supply fitted to the back of the Servo drone. The chest is fittedwith a multi-barrel metalstorm system, behind armoured plates, to give it aclose range heavy strike capability, or can be used to clear areas such asbunkers or halls. 

Servo Soldier Drone
CR: 3
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 3d10+10 (40)
Init: +3 Dex
Speed: 30
Defense: 16 (+3 armour +6 Dex)
BAB/Grp: +1/+3
Attack: Laser +4 ranged (3d8 fire, 80 ft, sa); or Hand +1 (1d3+3 nonlethal),light machine gun +4 ranged (2d8 ballistic, 80 ft, sa, 400 rdsea)
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/ 5 ft
Special Attacks: Percussionist, Sweep
Special Qualities: 
Saves: Fort + 0, Reflex +3, Will +0
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 16, Con -, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Balance +3, Climb +4, Drive +4, Listen +4, Move Silently +5, Search +4,Spot +4
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced FirearmsProficiency

Frame: Biomorph
Locomotion: Legs (pair)
Manipulators: Hands
Armour: Duraplastic
Sensors: Class III
Skill Software: Skill progit listen +4, skill progit search +4, skill progitspot +4, balance +2, drive +2, climb +2, move silently +2
Feat Software: Feat progit personal firearms, feat progit point blankshot
Accessories: Dex upgrade x2, AV recorder, vocalizer, weapon mount x3, laserrifle with stun module, internal storage unit, skill progit x4, advancedconstruction (+2 HD), 5.56mm caseless integrated machineguns x2, 4x4 9mm caselessmetalstorm, dual ammo bins (400 5.56mm rds per bin, 800 total)
PDC: 28

Percussionist
The 4x4 metalstormin the chest can fire all the barrels at once at a single target, dealingincredible damage, plus the force of all the rounds striking has a chance toknock down the target. The Servo Soldier makes a ranged touch attack out to arange of 50 feet, dealing 5d6 ballistic damage, plus the target must make aFort save DC 10+damage dealt or be knocked back 1d4x5 feet and knocked prone.

Sweep
The 4x4 metalstormin the chest can be used to attack all targets in a cone area as the barrelsangle outward, damaging all within a 50 foot long, 25 foot wide cone for 3d6damage. All within the area can make a Reflex save DC 16 for half damage.

4x4 Metalstorm
The chest of theServo Soldier drone is fitting with 16 barrels in a 4x4 configuration using ametalstorm system to stack several rounds in each barrel. The system uses 9mmcaseless ammunition with 6 rounds in each barrel, allowing the Soldier to usePercussionist or Sweep up to 6 times before reloading.


Servo Miner Drone

The Miner variant isdesigned for combat engineering purposes, but still makes a decent combat unit.One arm is fitted with a large drill that swings out over the hand for use,while the other contains a high frequency chainsaw and shovel. The back containsa plasma torch, 4 arms that contain multitools that can easily reach around thetorso to work on anything within 5 feet of the Miner. The back also mounts alarge container for storing spare parts, tools and anything else a combatengineer might need.
Programmed withinformation and tools for making battlefield repairs to vehicles, armour andweapons, and constructing fortifications.

Servo Miner Drone
CR: 2
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 3d10+10 (40)
Init: +1 Dex
Speed: 30
Defense: 16 (+3 armour +6 Dex)
BAB/Grp: +1/+3
Attack: Laser +2 ranged (3d8 fire, 80 ft, sa); or Hand +4 (1d3+3 nonlethal), orDrill +4 melee (3d4+3 piercing, ignore 3 points dr/hard, 20x3), or chainsaw +4melee (2d8+3 slashing, ignore 5 points dr/hard, 19-20x2), or shovel +4 melee(1d8+3, bludgeoning), or plasma torch +4 melee (1d10 fire in combat, 3d10 fireper round immobile target)
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/ 5 ft
Special Attacks: Fissure
Special Qualities: Quick Barricade
Saves: Fort + 0, Reflex +3, Will +0
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 12, Con -, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Balance +3, Climb +5, Craft: Structural +2, Craft: Mechanical +2,Craft: Electrical +2, Knowledge: Physical Sciences +2, Knowledge: Technology+2, Listen +2, Search +4, Spot +4
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, 

Frame: Biomorph
Locomotion: Legs (pair)
Manipulators: Hands
Armour: Duraplastic
Sensors: Class III
Skill Software: Skill progit listen +2, skill progit search +4, skill progitspot +4, balance +2, drive +2, climb +2, move silently +2, CraftElectrical/Mechanical/Structural +2, Knowledge: Physical Sciences/Technology+2
Feat Software: Feat progit personal firearms, feat progit point blankshot
Accessories: Dex upgrade x2, AV recorder, vocalizer, weapon mount x1, laserrifle with stun module x2, internal storage unit, skill progit x4, advancedconstruction (+2 HD), drill, chainsaw, shovel, plasma torch (4 hours worth offuel), 4 multi-tool arms, cargo pod (100 lbs of cargo in 3 ft x 3 ft x 2 ftarea) on back
PDC: 29

Fissure
The Miner can putit's drill into the ground and set it to spin at certain frequencies that causesympathetic vibrations into the ground causing it to break up and cause piecesto fly in a 50 foot radius as a standard action. Anyone caught in the area willtake 1d4 points of damage from pieces of rock, pavement, gravel, etc throwninto the air, Reflex save DC 14 for half damage. Also another Reflex save DC 14or be knocked prone from the vibrations and ground ripping apart. The 50 footradius area is all torn up and difficult to walk or run through, requiring aBalance check 15 to walk through at half speed.

Quick Barricade
As a full roundaction, the Miner can create a foxhole with barricade around it to give amedium sized creature laying in it half cover. Or with a few pieces of scrap,the Miner can construct a barricade for a crouching medium sized creature togain half cover.





Aeryon Scout

A small quadcopterreconnaissance UAV with VTOL and hover capabilities, not requiring any launchsystems. This small quadcopter is only about 2 ft by 2 ft by 1 foot high, andweighing about 3 lbs, powered by a rechargeable battery. Under the body is a quick-changegimbal mount and interface for different types of cameras or other surveillanceequipment weighing no more than 2 lbs. The four rotors are mounted equally onbooms, which retract for storage inside a protective metal suitcase which spacefor two spare batteries, a complete set of replacement rotors and compartmentsfor 3 different payloads and the control unit.
The control unit isa tablet with touch screen controls. The Aeryon Scout uses GPS and map displayon the tablet or fly to pre-programmed GPS waypoints, or via pilot input, usingeither downloaded maps or Real-Time maps. Live piloting is simple as tappingand drawing a path on the map, with height controlled with a scroll bar. TheAeryon Scout's onboard computer is programmed to monitor external conditionssuch as wind speed, altitude, etc and internal functions, that allow it to makeautomated decisions en route to return home (to the controller), landimmediately or hover and wait.
The Aeryon Scout isable to operate in winds up to 80 kph/50 mph, and temperatures from -30C to+50C, with a top flight speed of 50 kph/31 mph, a flight ceiling of 500 feet,and a 5 mile range with its secured, encrypted wireless communications suite tothe controller, and a flight time of up to 2 hours. 

Aeryon Scout
Crew: 1 (Pilot with control tablet)
Passengers: -
Cargo: 2 lbs
Init: -2
Maneuver: +3
Top Speed: 80 (8)
Defense: 12
Hardness: 0
Hit Points: 3
Size: Tiny
Purchase DC: 12
Restriction: None
Accessories: Electro-optical zoom, video/still cameras, GPS receiver, controltransceiver auto-pilot, control tablet, gimbal mount.
Notes: Requires control tablet, control range of only 5 miles, pilot suffers -2to Pilot checks when it is not in view and must rely on the simple built incamera or any surveillance equipment mounted on the payload mount. Max altitudeof 500 feet, encrypted transmission to controller. Able to mount any type ofstill or video camera or other surveillance equipment that weighs up to 2lbs.
While on autopilot,has a Pilot and Navigate skills of +2 each for avoiding obstacles and stayingon course. Will notify controller when 2 minutes from destination via GPSsystem.

Storage Case
This large steelsuitcase holds the Aeyron Scout in a padded compartment, plus two extrabatteries, charger, a complete set of replacement rotors and compartments for 3different payloads and the control unit. Weighs 5 lbs empty, has 5 HP.

While The AeyronScout is a military/police quadcopter, commercial ones that can be bought inany department store are very similar.
Civilian commercial ones will only have 2 hit points, max speed of 50 (5), aflight time of 10 min to 1 hour, a maximum altitude of only 100 ft, and rangeof 500 ft to 1 mile, and may not have a built in camera and require a line ofsight to operate.




CyberslingerCyborg
Cyberslinger cyborg frames are built more for speed and lightning quickreflexes and accuracy with light weapons. They are especially popular in areasthat have an 'Old West' feel to them, such as frontier colonies, or for those thatneed quick reflexes to surprise opponents. The cyberslinger has enhanced opticstied to targeting systems and incredible hand-eye coordination for superbmarksmanship. Built into the hands and arms are connection ports for linking tosmart weapons, creating an almost symbiotic relationship between the cyborg andweapon, making it an extension of the cyborg. 
The Cyberslinger is loosely based on a basic cyborg body with enhancedreflexes. The frame is about the same size as a normal human, usually about thesame size as the person's original body, and can pass off as a normal personeasier than other cyborg frames. There isn't a lot of room for extra features,being similar to civilian frames, with much of its space dedicated to theenhanced reflexes, hand-eye coordination and targeting systems.
The legs contain quick draw holsters, allowing for a pistol to be concealed ineach leg which can be drawn quickly. The torso has four internal compartmentsdesigned to only hold ammunition magazines for pistols, allowing for quickreloading. Two are designed to allow power packs to be recharged, which takesabout an hour, drawing power from the cyborg's power systems. It comes with a built in identitychip, subcutaneous cell phone, gyro compass, clock calendar, data link and HUDlink. The cell phone is programmed that if the cyborg's body is heavily damagedto automatically call emergency services while the life support system willkeep the recipient alive for up to 36 hours after the main body has failed. Thedata link allows for updates to the identity chip when the recipient is firstimplanted, and uploading/downloading emails and events on their calendar toother devices. All data from the clock calendar, compass and messages throughthe cell phone appear in the HUD built into the cyborg's eyes. In case of aviolent crime against the cyborg, and it's damaged, the last five minutes ofvisual and audio memories are recorded and saved in a protected blackbox forpolice to identify the attacker. 

CyberslingerCyborg (PL6-7 Cyborg Body)
Type:Living Construct
Size:Medium
Hit Points:2D10
Speed: 30
Defense: +2
Abilities:Str 14, Dex 18, Con -
Locomotionaired Legs
Manipulators:Hands
Senses:Equal to a human's (can use robot sensors rules, which would be about a ClassIV)
Accessories:Life support system, identity chip, subcutaneous cell phone, gyro compass,clock calendar, data link, HUD link, light subcutaneous body armour, sensoryrecorder, head jack, IR/UV eyes, 2 internal storage compartments, quick drawholsters for up to medium sized pistols x2, military/police radio system,satellite datalink, targeting HUD software, nasal filter, parabolic audio,Reflex Wires class 2, targeting optics, enhanced reflexes, enhanced hand-eyecoordinator, 4 magazine storage compartments, 2 with recharging ports, smartweapon link.
Bonuses: +4Init +2 attacks of opportunity, +1 attack rolls with ranged weapons, darkvision30 ft, +2 Spot & Search, Drawing a pistol from either quick draw holster isa free action as is holstering them, +4 Reflex saves, +2 Dex related skills,quick reload pistols 4 times (free action), weapons with video scope and smartlinks gain additional +1 to attack rolls that stacks with targeting optics.
PDC: 30
Note: The accessories included in the frame do not count in thenumber of cybernetic devices the recipient can have. The Cyberslinger hasenough power to support more enhancements, including tying a laser rifle intoits internal power systems, but the weapon must be connected by a cable. Thecyborg frame can not support many upgrades, mostly just sensory upgrades, nomajor torso or leg upgrades. 

Enhanced Reflexes
The cyborg frame hasits systems enhanced with faster processing to movement, allowing for greaterreaction times. Grants +4 Reflex saves. PDC 16

Enhanced Hand-EyeCoordinator
This implantincreases the recipient's hand eye coordination, improving fine motor skills,granting +2 to Dex based skills. PDC 14

Internal MagazineCompartments (4)
Mounted on the backof the torso are four compartments designed to hold magazines or power packsfor pistols, designed for quick reloading of the pistols. Reloading a pistolusing these compartments is a free action. Two of the compartments are designedto recharge power packs. Due to the design and placement, the recipient mustnot be laying prone on their back, or leaning their back against an object, andmust have a loose fitting shirt or negates the quick reloading feature.Replacing a magazine takes a full round action. The two compartments that canrecharge a power pack takes 1 hour to recharge one pack.



Monotanium(PL6 Ship Armour)
Monotanium was originally an experiment in creating new stealth armour that wasstronger than current stealth armours. Unfortunately, the armour didn't meetexpectations. It does provide decent protection against attacks, comparable toalloy plating or polymeric in protective value, slightly lighter than alloyplating. In terms of stealth, it is lacking. While it doesn't really hide theship from sensors, it does scramble the sensor readings, making it difficult toget accurate readings except when in close proximity, but does also scrambletargeting systems, making them less effective. 
Benefit: Enemy scans suffer a -5 to penalties to scan interior, lifesigns,weapons, etc on Computer Use checks. Even with a successful check, readings aredistorted, requiring an Intelligence check DC 13 to notice the distortions assensors being partly blocked. Bonuses from targeting systems arehalved.
Hardness: 20
Tactical Speed Penalty: -250 ft (counts as -1 square)
Weight: Three-thirtieth the weight of the ship (round down)
PDC: 16 + one-half the base purchase DC of the starship.
Restriction: Restricted to Military (+2 to +3) depending on restrictions onpassive stealth systems.

Monotanium (PL6 Mech Armour)
Monotanium can also be used as armour for mechs and vehicles, as a slightlycheaper alternative to Darkstar Stealth Armour, not providing as much stealthproperties.
Benefit: Imposes -3 penalty on all Computer Use checks to use sensors to scanor detect the mecha. Even on a successful check, scans are distorted and notclear. Enemy targeting systems bonuses are halved.
Equipment Bonus: +5
Armour Penalty: -4
Speed Penalty: None
Purchase DC: 10 + one-half the mecha's base purchase DC.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 2, 2016)

*Desmou*
Desmousare massive, batlike humanoids who live in caverns deep underground. They areomnivorous and usually not dangerous unless attacked. An adult desmou stands 8to 9 feet tall. Its body is covered with reddish-black or reddish-brown fur.The creature has long arms, short legs, and a head like that of a bat. Amembrane of leathery, black skin stretches from each wrist to the correspondingankle. A desmou's hands and feet are long and narrow, with stubby, curvingdigits ending in retractable claws. The fingers and toes, along with the heeland palms, are equipped with a cilia that give the creature a very sure grip.
A desmouis bipedal. Normally it walks upright with a rolling gait, but it can also getdown on all fours and gallop along at twice its base speed. The typical desmouwears armour and a harness for carrying tools and weapons, but very littleelse.
Theirnative language includes both ultrasonic and subsonic utterances, sonon-desmous cannot speak it. They have deep, rich voices though their speechincludes the occasional sharp squeak or bass rumble when they are using alanguage other than their native tongue.


*Type:* Giant Humanoid
*Size:* Large. Desmou take a -1 size penaltyto Defense, a -1 size penalty on attack rolls, and a -4 size penalty on Hidechecks. They gain a +4 size bonus on grapple checks. Their lifting and carryingcapacity limits are twice those of a Medium-size creature. 
Desmoumust use two hands to wield a Huge weapon, and light weapons for them areMedium-size.
Desmouoccupy a 5-foot by 5-foot fighting space, and have a reach of 10 feet.
*Hit Dice:* Desmou have 2 Hit Dice as aGiant, gaining 2d8 hit points, base attack bonus of 3/4 HD, good saving throwof Fortitude, 6 + Int modifier + extra HD skill points with Balance, HandleAnimal (Bat), Jump, Listen and Spot as class skills; 1 + 1 per 4 extra HDfeats.
AbilityModifiers: +4 Strength, +1 Constitution. Desmou are strong and resilientcreatures.
*Speed:* 20 feet, 40 feet gallop, 30 feetclimb. Desmou have short legs which makes them a bit slower, but can go on allfours and gallop at twice their speed as long as there is nothing in theirhands. Desmou are also excellent climbers.
*Natural Armour:* Desmou has a thick furcovered hide that gives them a +2 natural armour bonus to Defense
*Armour and Weapon Restrictions:* Desmoucannot wear armour designed for other species. Their armour is larger andspecially designed to accommodate their unique builds, and costs more thansimilar armour sized for a Medium-size character; increase the PDC of Desmouarmour by +3.
*Claws:* A desmou has retractable claws thatcan be used in combat. Extending or retracting the claws is a free action. ADesmou claw attack deals 1d4 damage.
*Blindsight:* Desmou emits high-frequencysounds, inaudible to most other creatures, that bounce off nearby objects andcreatures. This ability enables it to discern objects and creatures within 120feet. The desmou usually does not need to make Spot or Listen checks to noticecreatures within range of its blindsight.
*Darkvision:* Desmou also have excellentvision in the dark, allowing them to see out to 60 ft in complete darkness.
*Automatic Feat:* Desmous automatically gainExotic Weapon Proficiency Notbora.
*Skill Bonus:*  A desmou receives a +4racial bonus on Spot and Listen checks. They also get a +2 racial bonus ongrapple checks. When wearing light armour or none, they gain a +2 bonus onBalance and Jump checks.
*Screech:* Once per day, a desmou canproduce a screech that can literally tear items apart. The creature can chooseone of two effects.
Ray: A raydeals 5d6 points of sonic damage to any creature or object it strikes. Thisattack has a range of 30 ft.
Spread: Asonic concussion causes every creature (except other desmodus) within a 30-footspread centered on the desmodu to be stunned for 1d4 rouns. A successfulFortitude save (DC 20) negates the effect. 
 

*System:*The Desmou system has 6 planets, two of which has can support life, Desmia theDesmou homeworld, and Desno, which is a colony of Desmia. The other four arethree planets that are heavy in rich metals and precious stones and one gasgiant that is mined for valuable gases.
The sun isa dim medium sized yellow star. Many scientists are confused because it is inthe same class as that of Sol, but its much dimmer than other suns of similarsize and temperatures.

*Planet:*Desmia
Thehomeworld of the Desmou is a planet called Desmia. It orbits in the outer rangeof the 'habital' orbits to support life, making it a cool planet, which due toit's distance and orbit, spends a lot of time in twilight, which has allowedmany of the species native there to develop exceptional low light or darkvisionsight. Most species also have a thin layer of fat or fur to keep warm. Humanswould find the planet a bit cool, with temperatures ranging on average of 5 to10 degrees C during the day and -20 to -5 degrees C at night. 
The planethas a large amount of mountain ranges, caves and forests of trees that canreach heights of 2 kilometers high. 
The planetonly has 3 medium sized oceans and several large lakes and rivers, coveringonly 40% of the surface. However, there are thousands of underground lakes andrivers which connect to the cave homes of the Desmou.
Desmia hasthree moons. Two are barren except for the few colonies built into the rock formining purposes, while the third is a dead rock which houses severalmanufacturing facilities and military bases.

*Relations:*
When onedeals with the Desmou, one must remember that they are dealing with one clan,or enclave. If something that affects the whole species, a large enclavemeeting would need to be held, with the enclave that was originally contactedacting as representative for the outsider. These massive meetings take a longtime to gather, anywhere from a week to a couple of months as representativesare contacted then travel to a meeting area. Then any decision to be made cantake days to months. Think of it like the U.N. where each member represents anenclave or large family clan. The oldest member present would be designated asa mediator, although they end up being somewhat biased to their own clan orenclave. 

Uponentering the Desmou system,  one would be contacted by the Haric enclavewhich controls the largest communications systems and facilities. Most of thepatrol craft and military are controlled by a dozen different enclaves whichshare responsibilities of protecting the entire system, with the largest threebeing the Jurva, Rreev and Toovic.
Unless aship entering the system has a contact with a specific enclave or clan, allships are directed to one of the two large trading stations or three largespace ports run by the Yih'k enclave. The Yih'k enclave seems to be the oneenclave that all other clans use as mediators in bartering and setting upcontracts. Outsiders use them when conducting business with different enclavesor clans, as they seem to be the only enclave that understands the differenteconomies of the various species they've encountered and have set up a systemfor converting money, or credits into a more understandable trade system thatother Desmou are familiar with.

The Ioaclan are one of the few clans completely dedicated to being mercenaries. Theyuse the Yih'k enclave to negotiate their fees. They specialize innight operations, insertions and extractions, and stealth strikes and reconmissions, but are quite capable in any other capacity, including small armysized attacks of up to 6000 soldiers and mechanized units at a time withoutdraining their resources. They do offer discounts on repeat customers and thosethat offer them trade in new technology and weapons. 
*
Society*
Desmouslive in small, independent family groups that gather in loosely organizedcolonies or enclaves to pool resources and create a communal defense. Theyeschew complex social organizations, and individual families live as theyplease. Each family group includes several generations, with the eldestgeneration acting as the ruling body to settle all issues.
The oldestand most experienced members in an enclave form a council to settle disputesbetween families and make recommendations about handling external affairs.Desmous of the same age from different families frequently adopt each other assiblings. These adopted siblings are called age-mates, and they always refer toeach other as though they were blood kin. The extended family ties that desmousform in this manner can be both varied and complex, and they usually not clearto anyone except other desmous.
Desmodulive in cavern like structures festooned with stalactite and stalagmite likestructures which house living quarters and store rooms. Many are used to houselarge bat like creatures that desmou raise and breed for variouspurposes. 
A desmousettlement includes noncombatants (mostly children) equal to 20% of thefighting population. The society is egalitarian, so both males and females canbe found filling almost every role.
Desmousenjoy a simple lifestyle. They understand the value of weapons and tools, butthey keep neither money nor valuables. They conduct trade through barter, andthe only distinction they recognize as a status symbol is the number of batsand lizards a family owns.
Breeding,keeping, and training bats is a favourite activity among the desmou. Theyconsider it a mark of distinction to breed a new and useful type of bat, andthus countless varieties of bats exist within desmou caverns.
Desmouartisans produce a wide variety of ingenious and high-quality goods. Alldesmous appreciate good music and items that can produce or enhance sounds.Their own music, however, is mostly inaudible to others because of itsultrasonic and subsonic components.
Desmou dopossess advanced technologies, such as space flight, but in a somewhat morelimited scope. Since their society does not make for governments or companies,several enclaves possess varying manufacturing from metal and plastics, toothers that lack such facilities but possess vast food stores. This allows forquite an interesting evolution of the barter system which does not involvemoney at all. Some enclaves have barter contracts where one that has somethingthe other doesn't, the other provides a continuing service that the  otherneeds, and vice versa. 
*DesmouItems*
Mostdesmou items are larger than other species due to their size. They also don'tproduce many items such as personal armour, and what armour they make isdesigned to fit their unique builds. Desmou haven't developed high frequencyblades in large quantities as the frequencies they operate at irritates desmousand can cause headaches, thus most of their weapons are nonpowered, althoughsome might be enhanced with heat generator or electrical abilities.
Desmouaircraft and space ships usually have wings modelled after bat wings, whichgives them excellent low speed maneuverability and gliding, but notparticularly fast. The wings are also designed to retract and fold for betterstorage. Of the few desmou space carriers so far encountered, carry a largeamount of fighters, which are launched from a rack, which allows for a largenumber to be launched a single time. Many space farers refer to desmou carriersas bat caves as the inside of the hanger looks quite similar to a cave withdozens to hundreds of bat-like ships hanging from the ceiling, waiting to takeflight.

Frostfire:This sticky, adhesive substance drains away heat when exposed to air ormoisture. A flask of frostfire can be thrown as a grenadelike weapon with arange increment of 10 ft, and a direct hit deals 1d6 points of cold damage. Thetarget can then attempt to scrape off or wash away the frostfire, if desired.If this does not occur, the target takes an additional 1d6 points of colddamage on the round following the direct hit. Removing frostfire by scrapingrequires a successful Reflex save (DC 15).  Alternatively, the substancecan be removed automatically by dousing it with at least one pint of alcoholicor acidic solution, such as wine or vinegar. Either method requires afull-round action. PDC 12 for 5

Notbora:This huge exotic double weapon looks like a big quarterstaff with a crook atone end. A notbora has a hinge in the middle so that it can be folded forstorage. The wielder can unfold the weapon and lock the hinge by pressing ahidden catch (a free action when drawing the notbora). The notbora's straightend is actually a sheath that can be removed to reveal a blade. The hooked endcan be used to make trip attacks. A wielder who is tripped during his or herown trip attempt can drop the notbora to avoid being tripped.
Each endof the notbora deals 2d6 points of damage. The hooked end is a blunt weaponthat deals double damage on a critical hit. With the sheath in place, thestraight end functions the same way. With the sheath removed, the straight endis a slashing weapon that deals double damage on a critical hit and threatens acritical hit on an attack roll of 19 or 20. 
Weight 8lbs 
PDC16 


FrostfireGrenade
Although almost all Desmou are taught how to create the frostfire flasks, whichare like molotov cocktails, there exists far more potent grenade versions. Thehand grenade version deals 4d6 points of cold damage to a 15 foot radius,Reflex save DC 15 for half, and deals 2d6 points of cold damage the next round.The target can attempt to scrap or wash off the frostfire, if desired. Removingfrostifre by scraping requires a successful Reflex save (DC 15). Alternatively,the substance can be removed automatically by dousing it with at least one pintof alcoholic or acidic solution, such as wine, beer, or vinegar. Either methodrequires a full-round action. PDC 15 for 5.

40mm Grenade
The 40mm grenade format is more like a mini grenade to the Desmou, and deals3d6 cold damage to a 10 foot radius, Reflex save DC 14 for half. If notremoved, deals 1d6 points the following round. PDC 16 for 5.

65mm Grenade
Desmou use 65mm grenades in their grenade launchers, and are identical to the40mm grenades, except they deal 3d6 points of cold damage to a 15 foot radius,Reflex save DC 15 for half damage. If not removed, the next round will suffer2d6 points of cold damage. PDC 17 for 5.

Desmou Ballistic Weapons
Desmou have a love of ballistic weapons, and due to their larger stature, theirweapons are larger. Desmou equivalent sized weapons of human ones are one sizecategory larger, deal one extra die of damage. The range is increased by 15feet for most weapons. Increased PDC for a Desmou sized equivalent weapon by+1. Many desmou weapons will also be masterwork, with about 60% of all weaponsbeing at least +1.
Desmou also have an interest in making unique and specialized ammunition for theirballistic weapons. About 30% of all specialized ammunition created for use byseveral large government militaries and mercenaries and bounty hunters comefrom Desmou factories.

Desmou don't use laser weapons very much, usually only in use of precision workand for snipers. 75% of all desmou lasers are dedicated sniper weapons of atleast +1 masterwork quality, deal +1 die and have 50% more range than those ofother species.

Desmou do favour plasma weapons which they've developed moreso over laserweapons. Desmou have developed a variety of plasma weapons including plasmashotguns, cannons, pistols and rifles, many featuring various fire modes.Desmou plasma weapons usually deal +1 die and are one size category larger.They usually also have about 10% increase in ammunition capacity, or feature a'hotshot' mode (variable charge gadget, but weapon does not explode if it isn'tdischarged after being charge, instead it lowers the bonus die over same numberof rounds as it was charged), which increases PDC by +5 (this is only fordesmou weapons and not for other species as they haven't discovered the desmousecret of this far safer method of charging of plasmaweapons).

Desmou Aircraft
Most desmou aircraft and spacecraft, smaller than corvette class, will featurelarge wings, usually modelled after bat wings, that are also variable geometryand can fold for better storage. This gives their aircraft greatermaneuverability, even with their slower speeds than other species ships, with a+1 bonus to maneuverability. In aircraft that can make planetary landings fromspace, usually have the wings fold forward to act as a heat shield foratmospheric re-entry. The design gives desmou fighters a +2 to Intimidatechecks when they first approach a target, which ground attack craft use togreat advantage as the silhouette of their craft creates a large bat-like shapeon the ground as they swoop in with the sun behind them. If a desmou aircraftever has its engines disabled, it is able to glide to the groundsafely.
Desmou starships all carry light fighters, even corvettes, which usually haveup to at most 4 fighters, usually on external racks if there isn't much hangerspace. Their starships also carry a mix of ballistic and plasma weapons, withonly a few ships, usually stealth units that mount lasers for long rangedcombat. 

Sample Desmou Weapons

Hi'ruN Plasma Pistol (PL6)
Damage: 3d10
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 55 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 6 lbs
Ammo: 60 box
Purchase DC: 25
Notes: Hot shot. Variable charge gadget that doesn't explode, instead slowlysteps down the bonus die over same time it was charged.

Hi'ruN Plasma Rifle (PL6)
Damage: 4d10, varies by grenade
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: fire, varies by grenades
Range Increment: 95 ft, 75 ft grenade
Rate of Fire: S, A / semi grenade
Size: Huge
Weight: 18 lbs
Ammo: 50 box, 8 internal grenades
Purchase DC: 29
Notes: Scatter mode, underbarrel 40mm grenade launcher.
Scatter mode: releases several smaller plasma bolts in a cone 50 feet long, 35feet wide, dealing 2d10 points of damage, Reflex save DC 21 for half damage.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 2, 2016)

BloodSpider

Bloodspiders come from a world that is in perpetual twilight. They are about thesize of a dog, with thick, short legs, large red bloated abdomen. A typicalblood spider is about 3 feet long and weighs about 40 to 50 pounds. Thesecreatures are also known as spider vampires as they drain the blood from theirvictims. They live in warm temperate forests or marshes where they can findlots of prey, both on the ground and in the air. They are predators that liketo lay in wait to ambush their prey. Some scientists are trying to collectliving samples of blood spiders to study for their ability to heal fromdrinking the blood of their victims. When a blood spider is killed, its bloatedabdomen has a tendency to burst, coating a 20 foot area with blood. 

An oddability of the blood spider is that it can control its webs to an extent. Whenprey are entangled in the webbing, as long as the spider is touching the web,either directly or by a strand from a web thrown at a prey, the spider cancause the blood that is in the web to move the web, causing ends to dig intoprey and start draining blood from the victims directly. Scientists have quitefigured out how these spiders are able to do this, as the webs don't seem toshow any kind of muscular tissue, just usual spider webbing with blood coatingand soaked throughout it.
Type:Vermin
Size:Small
CR: 2
HitPoints: 2 HD (11)
Mas: 10
Init: +3
Speed: 30ft, climb 20 ft
Defense:16 (+1 size +3 dex +2 nat)
BAB/Grap:+1 / -3
Attack:bite +6 melee (1d6-1 and blood drain), blood web +6 ranged touch (entangle)
FS/Reach:5 ft / 5 ft
SpecialAttacks: blood drain
SpecialQualities: darkvision 60 ft, tremorsense 60 ft
Allegiances: 
Saves:Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +0
ActionPoints: 
Reputation: 
Abilities:Str 9, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 10, Cha 2
Skills:Climb +11, Hide +12*, Listen +0, Move Silently +3*, Spot +4
*When abloodsilk spider is in its web, its racial bonus on Hide checks increases to+8, and it has a +8 racial bonus on Move Silently checks.
Feats:Weapon Finesse
Possessions: 
Advancement:3-4 HD (Small); 5-8 HD (Medium)
BloodDrain: As a swift action each round, a blood spider can command its websto drill into ensnared creatures, drain their blood, and channel it to thespider. The spider must be in contact with its webs to use this ability. Ablood spider's webs deal 1d4 points of damage at the beginning of each round toan opponent entangled in them. This ability does not affect plants or othercreatures that lack of Constitution score. Blood spiders can also blood drainon a successful bite damage, gaining 1d4 temporary hit points.
A bloodspider gains temporary hit points equal to the damage dealt. A blood spider cangain no more than 10 temporary hit points in this fashion. These temporary hitpoints last for up to 24 hours.
BloodWeb: A blood spider can throw a blood-red web eight times per day. This issimilar to an attack with a net but has a maximum range of 50 feet, with arange increment of 10 feet, and is effective against targets up to one sizecategory larger than the spider. The web anchors the target in place, allowingno movement. Attempts to escape or burst the webbing gain a +5 bonus if thetrapped creature has something to walk on or grab while pulling free.
Anentangled creature can escape with a DC 11 Escape Artist check or burst the webwith a DC 15 Strength check. Both are standard actions. The check DCs areConstitution-based., and the Strength check DC includes a +4 racial bonus. Theweb has 12 hit points and hardness 0. The blood that soaks it gives the webimmunity to fire damage unlike normal spider webs.
A bloodspider can create sheets of sticky webbing from 5 to 20 feet square. The websare red with blood drained from its victims, and in some places they dripblood. The spider usually positions these sheets to snare flying creatures butcan also try to trap prey on the ground. Approaching creatures must succeed ona DC 20 Spot check to notice a web; otherwise they stumble into it and becometrapped as though by a successful web attack. Each 5-foot section of webbinghas 12 hit points and damage reduction 5/-.
A bloodspider can move across its own web at its climb speed and can pinpoint thelocation of any creature touching its web.
Skills:Bloold spiders have a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks (except when in theirwebs; see above) and a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
A bloodspider has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened. It uses either its Strength orits Dexterity modifier for Climb checks, whichever is higher. 




AlotheanRam

Theseunusual creatures look like distant relatives  of the big-horn sheep, butare distinctly different. They are renowned  for a single reason: The milkof an Alothean ewe has incredible healing  power that is said to curediseases, negate poison and even heal wounds.  Many people covet thismilk, but the difficulty lies in obtaining the  milk. The ewe is guardedby the ram which - having been raised on a diet  of Alothean milk - isstronger and more resilient than the Earth born  cousin.
TheAlotheans are not herd animals; their remarkable  resilience providessufficient protection from predators, such that they  don't need to relyon numbers to survive. They are commonly encountered  in pairs, which matefor life. Alotheans may live up to 75 years in the  wild, thanks to theirextraordinary health.
Some peoplehave managed  to tame an Alothean ewe, sometimes even the ram as well.Regrettably,  the Alotheans are incapable of breeding in captivity. Eventhe most  doting pair cannot seem to conceive offspring in captivity.Their life  span is also greatly reduced in captivity; without freedom, anAlothean  can live for only 40 years or so.
Alotheanrams come from a lush  temperate jungle world with many mountains, calledAloth. Aloth has many  large and deadly predators, so it isn't much wonderthat the Alothean  rams have developed such healing abilities.

AlotheanRam
Type:Animal
Size:Medium
CR: 5
Hit Points:8d8+48 (86 hp)
Mas: 
Init: +3(Dex)
Speed: 60ft
Defense: 21(+3 Dex +8 Nat)
BAB/Grap:+6/+11
Attack:Horns +11 melee (2d10+5)
FS/Reach: 5ft by 5 ft / 5 ft
SpecialAttacks: Charge
SpecialQualities: Alothean milk, immunities, damage reduction 3/-, fast heal 2
Allegiances: 
Saves: Fort+14, Ref +5, Will +9
ActionPoints: 
Reputation: 
Abilities:Str 20, Dex 16, Con 23, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 12
Skills:Balance +8, Intimidate +4 (ram only), Jump +10, Listen +8, Spot +4
Feats:Great Fortitude, Iron Will, Mobility, Run
Possessions: 
Advancement: 6 HD (ewe, medium-size)

Combat
TheAlothean ewe fights only to defend any lambs she might have. The  ram,however, is rather belligerent, and he does his best to defend the  ewefrom anyone he deems a threat. He rarely fights to the death; if his opponents retreat, he is content not to pursue.

AlotheanMilk (Ex): The milk of an Alothean ewe has many beneficial  effects. Onedraught cures 5 +1d4 points of damage, 2 points of ability  damage,neutralizes almost all poisons, and cures many diseases. This is  due tospecial enzymes and protein sequences which aid in the body's  naturalhealing process. An ewe can be milked for four draughts each  day, but shecan only spare two draughts if she's currently nursing a  lamb. Taking anymore affects the lamb's growth adversely.

Charge(Ex): An Alothean ram's charge inflicts double damage; triple if the ram ischarging from an uphill position.

Immunities (Ex): Alotheans are immune to poison and disease.




BladeCobra
Blade Cobras are one of the many predators from Aloth. They are large, cleverserpents that inhabit remote areas and underground lairs. They are not venomousbut they make up for this shortcoming with other adaptations. They're usually deepviolet to black in colour, although lighter variations such as rose and tanhave been seen. Adults reach an average 30-foot length, and their bodies arestout and muscular, enabling them to crush even armoured prey with relativeease.
The blade cobra's most distinctive feature is its knifelike growths that emergealong its spine and from behind its jaws. When the serpent inflates its hood,its long jaw-scales spread out like the spokes on a wheel. The serpent usesthese appendages to tear through clustered prey or to strike solitary targetswith a slashing motion. The shorter blades that run the length of the snake'sspine are used to shred victims that are being constricted.
Blade cobras burrow deep lairs that usually have at least one large chamber. Ifa serpent makes a number of kills at once, it eats one on sight and drags therest back to its tunnel to be swallowed later. 
Blade cobras are very similar to terrestrial cobras, except that they lack avenomous bite, but they seem to share many gnomes with common cobras.

*Blade Cobra*
Type: Animal
Size: Huge
CR: 3
Hit Points: 6d8 +12 (39)
Mas: 14
Init: +2 (Dex)
Speed: 40 ft
Defense: 14 (-2 size +2 Dex +4 Nat)
BAB/Grp: +3/+11
Attacks: Slash +8 melee (1d10+4 slashing)
FS/Reach: 15 ft by 15 ft / 10 ft 
Special Attacks: None
Special Qualities: Constrict, Improved Grab, Scent
Allegiances: 
Saves: Fort +4, Reflex +7, Will +0
Reputation: 
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 7, Cha 14
Skills: Balance +10, Escape Artist +4, Hide +4, Listen +10, Move Silently +4,Spot +6
Feats: 
Organization: Solitary or mated pair.
Possessions: 
Advancement: 3-7 HD (Huge), 8-10 (Colossal)

*Combat*
Blade cobras use surprise when possible, but can become impatient and chargeforth, relying on their speed to run prey down. They are cautious aboutattacking any tool-wielding creatures they encounter. The serpents strike withslashing passes to test a potential victim. If a target fails to put up much ofa fight, the snake seeks to constrict it to death.
*Constrict (Ex):* To use the constrictionattack, the snake must make a successful melee attack with its jaw blades. Theblade cobra then wraps its body around the victim (which must be size Huge orsmaller) and inflicts 2d6 points of crushing and 1d8 slashing damage thatround, and in each round thereafter until the victim is dead or the snake isdislodged. A successful Reflex save (DC 15) allows a target to escape aconstriction attempt, and an Escape Artist or Strength check (DC 19) allows aheld victim to escape.
*Scent (Ex):* This ability allows theserpent to detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track bysense of smell.
*Improved Grab (Ex):* See page 227 of d20Modern.




Goblin Wolverine
Another predatorfrom Aloth, the goblin wolverine closely resembles a giant wolverine, with ablunt, muscular body, a short, toothy snout and long, sharp, curved claws onall four feet. The beast is the size of a small horse and has a glossy,reddish-brown pelt. Twin ruffs of barbed spines run from the shoulders to thehips on the beast's flanks.
Goblin wolverines are voracious omnivores that are known for aggressiveassaults in the search of food. Constantly searching for food to ease theirall-consuming appetite, goblin wolverines have been known to brazenly walk intoexplorer camps and begin rooting through packs in search of provisions,insolently daring someone to do anything about it. Most travelers familiar withthe breed wisely choose to stand aside and let the beast eat what it finds,because the goblin wolverine is easily enraged and stubborn to a fault,fighting drawn-out, bloody battles over little scraps of food.

Type: Animal
Size: Large
CR: 6
Hit Points: 10d8+50 (95)
Mas: 20
Init: +4 (Improved Initiative)
Speed: 60 ft
Defense: 22 (-1 size +13 Nat)
BAB/Grp: +9/+14
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 10 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: Bite +14 melee (1d10+5) and 2 claws +9 melee (2d6+2)
Special Attacks: shoulder spines, neck-breaking shake
Special Qualities: thick-headed
Allegiances: 
Saves: Fort +12, Reflex +3, Will +3
Reputation: 
Abilities: Str 21, Dex 10, Con 20, Int 2, Wis 10, Cha 5
Skills: Listen +2, Search +2, Spot +2
Feats: Alertness, Improved Critical (Bite), Improved Initiative,Sunder
Possessions: 
Advancement: 8-14 HD (large)

Combat
An enraged goblin wolverine is aggressive and headstrong, attacking withoutregard for safety or survival and giving ground to no one, no matter how big orfearsome. Goblin wolverines prefer to leap onto their prey, bearing them to theground and savaging them with tooth and claw, trusting to their spiny flanks tokeep other attackers at bay.
Shoulder Spines (Ex): Goblin wolverines have twin ruffs of barbed shoulderspines that run from the point of the beast's shoulder all the way to the pointof its hips. These barbs stand erect when the creature is enraged. Whenever anenemy makes a successful hit in melee combat against the goblin wolverine, thewolverine may make a free roll to hit with its spines, at +9 to hit, causing1d6+5 points of piercing damage if it succeeds.
Neck-breaking Shake (Ex): If a goblin wolverine gets a good enough hold on anenemy with its teeth, it shakes its victim savagely from side to side,intending to break the target's neck or spine. If the goblin wolverine causes acritical hit with its bite, it may automatically roll for damage from aneck-shake (2d10+5 damage in addition to the criticaldamage).
Thick-headed (Ex): The thick-headed goblin wolverine is immune to fear andmind-influencing attacks, as well as subdual damage.




Shitake Snail

The shitake(pronounced shy-tAEk) snail is indigenous to a small world that is covered inlakes and deciduous trees and an abundance of moss, fungus and mushrooms. Thelow gravity, about 0.7 G, has allowed for large insectoid life forms. There isa significant low amount of mammals for some reason on this planet. The shitakesnail is an 8 foot long gastropod (stomach-foot creature), with a spiral shell,and excretes slime in order to move. A large snail, measuring about 8 to 10feet long, with a shell that measures about 5 to 7 feet in diameter. It eatsvarious mosses and grasses which are poisonous to other life forms. Thesesnails travel across the planet endlessly looking for food and eventuallymates. Many creatures follow the snails as the slime trail, mixed with theirexcrements, grows a type of mushroom that is surprisingly high in nutrition.Due to this symbiotic relationship between the snail and many creatures fromthe same planet, the snail usually doesn't have to worry about predators as thefollowing creatures will usually drive off predators from their food source.Some people have collected a number of these snails and kept them in pasturesand harvest the mushrooms and sell them as nutrition supplements or anotherform of rations. Their shells can also be used in homespun armour or shields orused as storage units. For defense, the shitake can hide in its shell, or spitan acidic bile at foes up to 50 feet away.

Shitake Snail (LargeVermin)
Type: Vermin
Size: Large
CR: 2
Hit Points: 5d8+20 (42)
Mas: 18
Init: -1
Speed: 20 ft
Defense: 11 (-1 size +3 nat -1 Dex)
BAB/Grp: +3/+12
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 10 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: Bite +7 melee 1d8+5
Special Attacks: Acid spit
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft, mushroom, vermin traits, armoured shell,poison immunity
Allegiances: 
Saves: Fort +8, Reflex +0, Will +0
Reputation: 
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 8, Con 18, Int -, Wis 8, Cha 2
Skills: Listen +4, Search, Spot +4
Feats: none
Possessions: 
Advancement: 4-6 HD (Large)

Acid Spit
The shitake snail can spit a glob of acid up to 50 ft away, with a +2 attack roll,dealing 3d4 points of damage for 1d4 rounds, with 2d4 splash damage in a 5 footradius. The shitake can spit once every other round.

Armoured Shell
When threatened and the snail can't get away or its acid spit isn't working,it'll crawl into its shell which denies it it's Dexterity modifier to Defense,and can't move, but is immune to things such as sneak attacks or critical hitsand gains damage reduction 5/-.

Mushroom
The slime path left behind the shitake snail, mixed with its excrements,contain mushroom spores that it's digestive system doesn't process and causesthem to multiply. The trail will grow about 3d4 mushrooms in a five footsquare. Four mushrooms are enough to be used as a day's worth of rations for amedium sized creature. Unless processed or kept frozen, a mushroom is only goodfor about a week before it isn't safe to eat by mosthumanoids.

Poison Immunity
Shitake snails are immune to all poisons, making the use of insecticides completelyuseless against them.




BlastLizard

A blast lizard is a small reptile with the ability to emit a cone of sonicenergy from an orifice in its forehead.
Blast lizards are small, grayish-red creatures less than half the size of aman. They are carnivorous, possessing large claws for burrowing and powerfuljaws for cracking bones. However, their fierce appearance belies theirtypically inoffensive demeanor. Blast lizards dwell in harsh lands. 
The head of the blast lizard is marked by a small orifice set above and betweenthe eyes. The uninformed conclude that the creature breathes through thisopening, which it regularly opens and closes using a thin membrane. Thisassumption is dangerously wrong, however, as those familiar with blast lizardare aware. When startled or attacked, the blast lizard is capable of projectinga devastating cone of sonic energy from this orifice.
Blast lizards come from a mostly desert world which is high in resources, whichmany governments want to exploit. Although a few mining outposts have had someproblems due to groups of blast lizards attacking mining teams, scaring themoff usually. So far no fatalities have been reported, although many injuries,which slows production.

Blast Lizard
Type: Reptile
Size: Small
CR: 3
Hit Points: 5d8+5 (27 hp)
Mas: 
Init: +0
Speed: 20 ft, burrow 20 ft
Defense: 16 (+1 size +5 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grp: +3 /-1
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: Bite +4 melee 1d6+1, 2 claws -1 melee 1d4+1, tail sting -1 melee 1d3+1plus poison
Special Attacks: Breath weapon, poison
Special Qualities: Darkvision 30 ft
Allegiances: 
Saves: Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +1
Reputation: 
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 11, Con 13, Int 3, Wis 13, Cha 10
Skills: Hide +5, Move Silently +5, Listen +5
Feats: Dodge, Run
Possessions: 
Advancement: 6-7 HD (Small), 8-9 HD (Medium), 10-15 HD(Large)

Combat
When threatened, a blast lizard first attempts to escape by burrowing away.Should this fail, it turns and unleashes its secret weapon, a cone of focusedsound that emanates from its blowhole. When attacking creatures smaller thanitself, the blast lizard relies on its bite, claws and tailattack.

Breath Weapon (Ex/Su): The blast lizard can emit a cone of sound from theorifice in its forehead. The cone is 30 feet long and 15 feet wide at the end.Anyone caught in the blast suffers 3d6 points of sonic damage, Reflex save (DC13) for half damage. Because this attack is so sudden, there is a -4circumstance penalty applied to the save unless the character knew of the blastlizard's ability prior to being targeted by it (either by being warned, seeingit in action, or by making a Knowledge (xenobiology) check, DC 20). Thispenalty only applies to the first breath weapon attack made by the first blastlizard an individual encounters. Those in the cone must also make a Fortitudesave, DC 13, or be deafened for 1d4 rounds, unless wearing proper earprotection.

Poison (Ex): A blast lizard delivers its poison (Fortitude save DC 13) witheach successful tail attack. The initial and secondary damage is the same, 1point of Constitution damage.

Advancement Notes: Save DCs are increased by 1 per two HD added. The breathweapon damage increases 1 die per two HD of the creature.




SpinedLizard

Deep in swamps, one can find the spined lizard, a large, powerful reptile thatdigs in the shallow waters for grasses and roots to eat and suns itself onriverbanks during the heat of the day. They look like large crocodiles with athicket of spines running from the back of their head to the base of the tail.The tail ends in a large boney bulge with many sharp spikes sticking out of it.Although they are apparently sluggish and obviously quite stupid, spinedlizards are also easily panicked. When startled, this beast employs itsformidable natural defenses to drive off or kill any predator that disturbs itsdaily routine.
Spined lizards can reach a length of 30 feet or longer, and they have fairlyflat, broad bodies that give them extra buoyancy when crossing rivers orrooting through the marsh bed for food. The reptile's trail is thick andmuscular, ending in a large bony knob as deadly as any mace, but that weaponisn't the most dangerous one in the creature's arsenal. The spined lizard'sbroad back is covered by row upon row of long, sharp spines that normally lieflat when the reptile is at rest. However, when the spined lizard isthreatened, those spines spring erect in a fearsome thicket. Because spinedlizards are normally fairly sluggish and they move along low to the ground,they are often hard to spot in the tall grasses along the shores of the marsh,and most attacks occurs when travelers stumble onto a foraging reptile. SpinedLizards are easily surprised and more easily panicked. When this occurs, thereptile's spikes stand erect, and the spined lizard rushes right at thepotential threat, intending to either scare the enemy away or trample it.What's more dangerous is when there are more than one spined lizard in thevicinity. The warning bellow from one will set the entire herd stampeding inevery direction, impaling or flattening everything in the way.

Type: Reptile
Size: Large
CR: 2
Hit Points: 4d8+12 (30 hp)
Mas: 
Init: +1 (Dex)
Speed: 30 feet
Defense: 17 (+1 Dex -1 size +7 natural)
BAB/Grp: +3/+11
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft / 10 ft
Attacks: Tail swipe +6 melee 1d6+6
Special Attacks: Defensive spines, tail lash
Special Qualities: 
Allegiances: 
Saves: Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +1
Reputation: 
Abilities: Str 19, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 10, Cha 6
Skills: Move Silently +5, Spot +3
Feats: 
Possessions: 
Advancement: 5-8 HD (Huge)

Combat
When threatened, the spined lizard uses its own body as a weapon, charging itsopponent and either crushing it under foot, or perforating it with its thicketof defensive spikes. If surrounded, the creature will thrash about, lashing predatorswith its powerful, club-like tail. 

Defensive Spines (Ex): The spined lizard's thicket of defensive spines presentsa formidable obstacle to would be predators, hindering attacks and impalingopponents when the reptile charges. If the spinded lizard charges, anyone inits path must make a Reflex save (DC 13) or be hit by 1d8 spikes, eachinflicting 1d4 points of damage. By the same token, anyone who hits a spinedlizard with an unarmed attack or with a weapon with 5 feet of reach or less,must make a Reflex save (DC 13) or be stabbed by 1d4 spines.

Tail Lash (Ex): When surrounded by opponents, the spined lizard will lash outwith broad sweeps of its powerful tail, hoping to knock opponents to the groundso it can escape. Opponents hit with a tail lash must make a Reflex save (DC16) or be knocked prone.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 2, 2016)

Saurian Boar
A saurian boar is agenetically-modified beast created by an unidentified race of extraterrestrialsthat have been studying the Earth for several decades. The saurian boar’s hideis covered with gray scales and along the spine short plates protrude from theboar’s body. The average saurian boar stands 3 feet high at the shoulder andmeasures roughly 4 feet long. Its formidable, yellowed tusks protrude from itslower jaw and can grow up to 12 inches long. The creature’s legs end in long,terrible claws that it uses to attack others.
Species Traits
The saurian boar hasthe following traits.
Ferocity (Ex): Asuarian boar is so fiercely aggressive in combat that it continues fightingeven when disabled or dying.
Leaping Pounce (Ex):When a saurian boar charges a foe and jumps at least the last 10 feet of it, itmay make a full attack, including two rake attacks.
Rake (Ex): Against acreature with which it grapples, a saurian boar may make two secondary rakeattacks that deal claw damage.
Scent (Ex): Thisability allows a saurian boar to detect approaching enemies, sniff out hiddenfoes, and track by sense of smell.

Saurian Boar 
CR 4 
Medium-size animal; 
HD 3d8+10; hp 25; Mas 17; 
Init +0; Spd 40 ft.; 
Defense 18, touch 10, flatfooted 18 (+8 natural); 
BAB +2; Grap +4; 
Atk +4 melee (1d8+3, gore, 1d4 claw); Full Atk +4 melee (1d8+3, gore); 
FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; 
SQ ferocity, leaping pounce, low-light vision, rake, scent; 
AL none; 
SV Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +2; AP 0; Rep +0; 
Str 15, Dex 10, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 4.
Skills: Jump +8,Listen +7, Spot +5.
Feats: None.
Advancement: 4–5 HD(Medium-size).




Burrow-Mawg
Burrow-mawgs are despicable little creatures with a severe hankering for flesh.Some people call them land piranhas, for they swarm and consume meat just likethose ravenous fish. These creatures hail from the world of Aloth.
In appearance, these fiends resemble a blend between a badger and a large bat.They are covered in a layer of dark red-brown fur with four long, black clawsat the end of each powerful limb. The claws are easily as long as a man'sfinger, and are meant for two purposes: burrowing through earth and rendingflesh. They have two large blood-red eyes that enable extrordinary nightvision, mucous-dripping upturned snouts that hone in on living flesh from halfa league away, and pointed, bat-like ears that detect slight noises acrossgreat distances.
Their most frightening feature by far, however is their strong, prodigious mawsfilled with dozens of sharp, serrated fangs-perhaps this is the source of thename "mawg."

Burrow-mawg
Type: Animal
Size: Tiny
CR: 1
Hit Points: 1d10+2 (7 hp)
Mas: 
Init: +4 (+4 Dex)
Speed: 30 ft, burrow 10 ft
Defense: 16 (+2 size, +4 Dex)
BAB/Grp: 0/-4
FS/Reach: 2 1/2 ft /0 ft
Attacks: Bite +6 melee (1d6 -1, 18-20x3), 2 claws +1 melee (1d4-1)
Special Attacks: Rage
Special Qualities: Scent, light blindness, keen teeth
Allegiances: 
Saves: Fort +4, Reflex +6, Will +1
Reputation: 
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 18, Con 15, Int 4, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +9*, Spot +9*
Feats: Weapon Finesse (bite), Weapon Finesse (claw)
Organization: Pack (10-20) or mob (20-40)
Possessions: 
Advancement: 2-3 HD (Tiny)

Combat
Burrow-mawgs attack immediately at the first scent of food if it appears thatthey have sufficient numbers to bring down their prey.
Rage (Ex): As soon as a burrow-mawg pack smells prey, it flies into a berserkrage. Individual mawgs gain +4 Str, +4 Con, and -2 AC. If half the pack is killedduring combat, then each creature may make a Will save (DC 15) to end its rageand flee. Any creature that remains enraged fights until either it or itsopponents are dead.
Light Blindness (Ex): Abrupt exposure to bright light blinds burrow-mawgs for 1round. They also suffer a -1 circumstance penalty to all attack rolls, savesand skill checks while operating in bright light.
Keen Teeth: The teeth of the burrow-mawg are incredibly sharp and rend horriblycuts.
Skills: *Burrow-mawgs receive a +4 racial bonus to Spot and Listen checks. TheSpot bonus only applies under low-light or darkerconditions.

Burrow-mawg adrenal glands can be harvested and used in strength boostingsubstances, such as Boost. When used as an additive, the bonuses are doubled,and the penalties, if any, are increased by 50%, and duration increased byhalf. This raises the cost of the item by +3 PDC.




MentiscaptorWhipspider
Ranging from 2 to 4 feet high and roughly the same size round, thesespider-like creatures were originally mistaken by explorers for some kind ofgreat whipsiders, akin to those found on Earth. Yet the "mentiscaptors,"as they are now most often called, are far from related to their Earth-boundkin. Their rear four legs are used to support their callous, orb-shaped bodies,while the front four are used in striking their prey. Both forelegs and rearlegs are from 2 to 3 feet long, with chitinous plates to protect them, muchlike their body. The front legs have 6-inch spearlike claws used to  pierce their prey.
Mentiscaptors have an array of milky black eyes, which they use to watchintently for prey. These pack-hunters roam only at night, typically in groupsof 3 to 8, and are gifted with two notably evolutionary talents: the ability todistort their location, which makes them more difficult to strike them, and astrange power to paralyze their victims, making it easier to capture theirprey.
Mentiscaptors can be found on many worlds, and are considered dangerous pestsand are exterminated when found. They seem to find ways to stowaway on ships,travelling from world to world, laying eggs and spreading their population.Their world of origin is lost to history, as many planets have hugepopulations, only kept in check by even larger predators, or exterminationsweeps by military groups.

Mentiscaptor
Type: vermin
Size: small
CR: 4
Hit Points: 4d8 (18)
Mas: 11
Init: +4 (+4 Dex)
Speed: 30 ft, climb 20 ft
Defense: 19 (+1 size, +4 Dex, +4 natural)
BAB/Grp: +2/-2
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: Full atk +9 melee 4 claws (1d4-2 claw), +4 melee bite(1d3-2)
Special Attacks: Mind Freeze
Special Qualities: Blur, fear of light, collective, blindsight 30ft
Allegiances: none
Saves: Fort +4, Reflex +5, Will +1
Reputation: +0
Abilities: Str 6, Dex 18, Con 11, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 5
Skills: Climb +8, Hide +10, Jump +4, Listen +12, Move Silently +10, Search +6,Spot +10
Feats: Weapon Finesse (claws, bite)
Possessions: none
Advancement: 5-8 HD (small)

Species Traits
Mind Freeze (Ex): When two or more mentiscaptors flank a target, they emit atype of sonic field, while inaudible to most species, causes a creature tofreeze in place. This requires a full-round action from both mentiscaptors, soone or the other must delay or ready an action to use this attacksimultaneously. When the attack occurs, the target makes a Will saving throw(DC 14). If the target fails the save, he/she is held in place for 2 rounds. Aheld creature is aware and breathes normally, but can not take any physicalactions, including talking. A winged creature that is held cannot flap itswings and may fall. This is a sonic effect, but even creatures without normalhearing are affected, but gain a +2 to their saves. 

Blur (Su/Ex): A light-warping effect continually surrounds a mentiscaptor,making it difficult to discern the creature's true location. Any melee orranged attack directed at it, including spells or other powers that require atouch attack, has a 50% miss chance unless the attacker can locate the beast bysome means other than sight. 

Fear of Light (Ex): The mentiscaptor is frightened by sunlight. Any time it isexposed to sunlight or a sudden bright light, it must make a Will save (DC 20)or flee as quickly as it can. If unable to flee, the creature is shaken (-2penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, and skill checks) for the remainder ofthe encounter or until the light source is removed. On a successful save, thecreature overcomes the fear and can approach the source or otherwise actwithout penalty.

Collective (Ex): All mentiscaptors within 1 mile of one another are in constantcommunication. If one is aware of a particular danger, they all are. If one inthe group is not flat-footed, none of them are. No mentiscaptor in a group isconsidered flanked unless all of them are.

Skill Bonuses: Mentiscaptors receive a +4 species bonus on Hide and MoveSilently checks, a +6 species bonus on Jump checks, and a +8 species bonus onListen, Search, and Spot checks. If their blindsight is negated, they lose theListen, Search and Spot bonuses.

Bonus Feat: Mentiscaptors gain the bonus feat Weapon Finesse (claws).




Banded Howler
Type:Animal
Size: Large
CR: 3
Hit Points: 4d8
Mas: 
Init: +8 (+4 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
Speed: 50 ft
Defense: 16 (-1 size, +4 Dex, +3 natural)
BAB/Grp: +3/+7
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 10 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: +10 melee Bite (1d8+10)
Special Attacks: Echoing Howl
Special Qualities: Scent
Allegiances: 
Saves: Fort +7, Reflex +8, Will +1
Reputation: 
Abilities: Str 24, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 10, Cha 6
Skills: Intuit Direction +4, Listen +8, Spot +4, Sense Motive +2
Feats: Improved Initiative
Possessions: 
Advancement: 5-8 HD (Large)

Banded howlers resemble large wolves with glowing, yellowish green eyes andhave deep banana yellow fur with bold, dark brown, banded stripes. Thesecreatures use a  combination ofinitiative, aggressiveness, and cunning to overpower their prey and opponents. 
When that fails,they use their eerie, reverberating howl to leave the normally intelligentbabbling, trembling, and lying curled up in a fetal position. It is the beliefof many that banded howlers are the walking essence of dark, evil insanity. Thetruth is, banded howlers aren’t really evil by nature, and the issue ofinsanity is debatable.
Adult howlers can betrained, with a great degree of determination and wax earplugs, but thedomestication of the pups is much easier. Banded howler pups have a constantbark and yelp that reverberates much like the echoing howl of the adults butthe noise does not take on its supernatural ability to send fear through theintelligent until the beast matures to an adult. Once the pups have matured,they tend to reserve this special noise for combat purposes only. The typicalbark of an adult banded howler more or less resembles that of a wolf.
Banded howlers areprized for both its unique ability as well as its use as a riding mount. Oftenthey are sent ahead of the army with a sole rider who’s either particularlydaft in the head or has adequate ear protection. Banded howlers are carnivorousand eat much of the same thing dogs and wolves eat.
Banded howlerfemales can have one litter a year, a full eight months of pregnancy from timeof conception until birth. A litter normally yields one to four (1d4) pups.Banded howler pups reach full maturity at three years of age and usually reachan age between thirty to forty-one years (Max Age: 30 +1d10).
Carrying Capacity: Alight load for a banded howler is up to 699 lbs; a medium load is 700 to 1398lbs; and a heavy load is 1399 to 2100 lbs. A banded howler can drag 10500 lbs.An exotic saddle is required to ride a banded howler.

Banded howlers are found on a world full of forests and grasslands. The nativesused the banded howlers as riding mounts and as guard animals. Colonistsdiscovered the usefulness of the banded howlers after the natives attackedthem. After peace was achieved after years of fighting, the colonists havemanaged to domesticate banded howlers and export them for sale to interestedparties.

Combat
The banded howler isa cunning creature, preferring to use its initiative to rush into an area,howl, and then start picking off the weakest of the affected targets.
Echoing Howl (Su):Instead of choosing to bite, the banded howler can raise its head and beltforth a reverberating howl. So unsettling is this sound that those within 30 ftwith an Intelligence score of 9 or higher and can hear the howl must succeedwith a Will save (DC 14) or be paralyzed with a gibbering, mad fear for 2 to 5(1d4+1) rounds or until the banded howler or another creature or individualattacks them. Whether or not the save is successful, the target opponentscannot be affected again by the echoing howl of the banded howler for one fullday.




BerserkerWasp
Berserk wasps are four-inch long insects with red bodies and double sets ofshiny black wings. When enraged, their wings produce a deep, raspy buzzing,which in swarms of a hundred or more produces a bone-shaking drone that panicseven well-trained beasts. 
Berserker wasps are a hardy, adaptive breed of insect that does not buildnests, but rather attacks and paralyzes large animals, using them as livinghosts for their eggs and as nourishment for the hatchlings when they emerge.The wasps are dormant in the winter, emerging from burrows in the ground duringthe second week of spring. Queens then take to the air, attracting as manymales as possible, and proceed to travel through the forests and grasslands,looking for a place to lay their eggs. Scouts range up to a mile ahead of theswarm, seeking out possible victims. Berserker wasps are drawn exclusively tothe scent of blood, and their sensitive olfactory bulbs can sense a woundedperson or animal up to a league away. When a victim is found, the swarmenvelops it, stinging it hundreds of times until the insects' paralyzing poisontakes effect. Then the queen and her males burrow into the still-living bodyand make their nest, laying eggs and feeding on the victim's tissues until theyoung hatch, up to a week later. After another week, the young have developedwings and the swarm moves on, leaving little more than a skeleton to mark theirpassing.

Berserker Wasp
Type: Vermin (Swarm)
Size: Diminutive
CR: 5
Hit Points: 10d8-20 (25 hp) (swarm)
Mas: 
Init: +1 (+1 Dex)
Speed: Fly 60 ft
Defense: 15 (+4 size, +1 Dex)
BAB/Grp: +1/-8
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft / 0 ft
Attacks: Sting +9 melee 1d10 plus poison
Special Attacks: Distraction, Drone, Poison sting
Special Qualities: Vulnerable to cold, vermin traits
Allegiances: 
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +2, Will -1
Reputation: 
Abilities: Str 1, Dex 13, Con 6, Int 1, Wis 8, Cha 2
Skills: None
Feats: Combat Reflexes, Track
Possessions: 
Advancement: 11-14 HD (swarm)

Combat
Berserker wasps depend on speed and sheer numbers to bring down their prey,summoned by pheromones broadcast from their wide-ranging scouts and raring downupon victims seemingly out of nowhere.
Drone: If the swarm takes any damage, the berserker swarm becomes high agitatedand their wings begin to emit a deep, raspy buzzing, causing animals and peopleto panic. Creatures within 50 feet of the swarm must make a Will Save DC 14 orbe panicked for 1d4 rounds. This is a sonic based attack.
Distraction (Ex): Any living creature that begins its turn with a berserkerwasp swarm in its space must succeed on a DC 13 Fortitude save or be nauseatedfor 1 round.
Poison Sting (Ex): Berserker wasps inject a powerful paralytic poison with eachsting. Every time a victim is successfully stung, he must succeed at aFortitude save (DC 17) or suffer 2 points of Dexterity ability damage per sting.This loss is temporary.
Vulnerable to Cold (Ex): Berserker wasps take double damage from cold-basedattacks.




Firedrake
The firedrake is a large lizard that's found on a thermal world, near sourcesof geothermal heat such as geysers, dormant volcanoes and subterranean lavaflows. The skin of a firedrake is knobby and black, like newly-forged iron,with numerous small, oval nodules running along its back that glow like rubieswhen exposed to firelight.
Firedrakes are fierce and aggressive, staking out a territory that suppliesthem with a ready source of heat and attacking any who violate their domain.
Occasionally, when a volcano becomes active and begins spewing lava, there arereports of firedrakes following flows and attacking anything in their path,apparently driven into a murderous frenzy by the volcano's activity.
The crystalline nodules on a firedrake's back are very rare and highly prizedas forms of jewelry, and some weapon designers are experimenting with using thenodules in weapons such as lasers.
Some people have managed to domesticate some firedrakes to use as guard animalson warm planets, such as desert or other thermal planets. Although firedrakescan survive on planets that aren't really warm, they become lethargic and slowwhen the average temperature is below 30 degrees Celsius.

Firedrake
Type: animal
Size: Large
CR: 5
Hit Points: 8d10+48 (81 hp)
Mas: 22
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 90 ft
Defense: 16 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +4 natural)
BAB/Grp: +6/+10
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 10 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: Bite +9 melee (1d10+3) and two claws +4 melee (1d6+3)
Special Attacks: Living furnace, fiery death
Special Qualities: fire immunity, cold vulnerability
Allegiances: 
Saves: Fort +12, Reflex +9, Will +0
Reputation: 
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 17, Con 22, Int 2, Wis 7, Cha 6
Skills: Balance +6, Climb +4, Hide +6, Jump +5, Listen +7, Move Silently +5,Spot +6
Feats: Cleave, Combat Reflexes
Possessions: 
Advancement: 6-10 HD (Large)

Combat
The firedrake attacks its victims with tooth and claw and inflicts horribledamage simply from the heat radiating from its body. When cornered in its ownterritory, the reptile tries to force opponents to fight dangerously close toscalding steam and lava flows, where it clearly has theadvantage.

Living Furnace (Ex): Heat radiates from a firedrake like a blazing forge, andits touch ignites combustible material such as paper, wood and clothes. Also,its claws and bite inflict an additional 2d8 points of heat-related damage witheach successful hit.

Fiery Death (Ex): When it dies, a firedrake releases its heat energy in a finalexplosion that causes 3d8 damage to all victims within 30 feet (Reflex save DC16 for half). Unfortunately, this explosion destroys or renders worthless mostof the ruby-like nodules on its body. Roll 1d8-6 to determine how many remainintact.

Fire Immunity (Ex): The firedrake is immune to fire-based attacks, such as fromflamethrowers, lava, fire and even plasma weapons. Lasers deal halfdamage.

Cold Vulnerability (Ex): The firedrake requires heat to be comfortable, andsuffers double damage from cold based attacks. Also when in environments with atemperature of less than 30 degrees Celsius, the firedrake becomes slow andlethargic, suffering a -20 feet to speed, -2 Dex penalty, and all skills andattacks suffer a -2 penalty. These penalties remain even if returned to awarmer environment. It must rest in a warmer environment for at least 2 hoursbefore the penalties are negated.

The ruby-like nodules on the back of the firedrake are difficult to collect andare highly valued, gaining a possible PDC equivalent sale price of around PDC25 each or more. It is possible to build a weapon that uses a firedrake nodulein a weapon that deals fire-based energy weapon, such as a laser, which wouldenhance its capabilities, but the Craft DC would be increased by +5.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 2, 2016)

Grongah

Grongah's are a race of near humans. In fact, they are so near human they shareabout 98% DNA markers with humans. They look like a human, only with slightlylarger eyes with cat like pupils as they have exceptional low-light vision. They'resimilarities to humans has led many to theorize that either the human race isactually far older than originally thought with an advanced society that madecolonies on several worlds, which possibly suffered major disasters thatreverted them back to the stone age. Or colonized by automated seed ships.Another theory is another race, such as the popular theory of the Preservers,seeded several worlds with similar lifeforms and watched how they diverged intheir early years, before abandoning the projects.

Homeworld: Grongah's come from a planet roughly the size and land mass ofEarth, but with a couple of unique features. It contains a stone which containsexceptionally strong magnetic forces, which allows for its second unique feature;the floating islands. These land masses contain large enough quantities ofthese magnetic stones to be kept aloft by magnetic repulsion alone. As a resultof these features, they developed flight by using magnetic propulsion togenerate lift and magnetically enhanced projectile weapons very early on.Today, their weaponry is mainly magnetic accelerated projectile weapons, orplasma weapons, which have far superior magnetic containment fields than otherspecies. 
Their homeworld is called Gront, and is mostly a temperate planet with smallartic poles, and is cast in shadow most of the time from the other planets inthe system.

System: The Grongah's home system has a large yellow sun with 10 planets. Theinner six orbit in roughly circular orbits horizontally, while the outer fourhave a 49 degree vertical tilt to their orbit. The first two planets are hotrocks, which are rich in heavy metals, but are difficult to mine. The thirdplanet is a rock that is covered in precious stones. From orbit the planetseems to glitter in a rainbow of colours as the sun reflects of the many gemson the surface. It has no atmosphere, but does have a large tourist resortwhich has large observation areas to view the mountains and valleys ofgemstones at various times of the day as the sun hits them. The fourth planetis actually a hydrosphere with a layer of ice containing the water. There areseveral land masses within the water, and it does support a fairly diverseaquatic ecosystem, but no lifeforms show any signs of highintelligence.
The sixth and seventh planets are both gas planets, with the sixth showinglarge amounts of valuable gases while the seventh are mostly a combination ofcommon and worthless gases. The ninth planet is a frozen methane world which isleft alone at the moment except for a small research and testing facility onthe surface and one in orbit. Used mainly to test various vehicles for extremecold and rough terrain. The tenth planet is a barren rock with only a smallmilitary and listening post for any out of system dangers.

Society: The Grongah's have a democracy government with a supreme chancellorand a vice chancellor. A senate with representatives from various parts of theworld and from their colonies makes policies and laws which must be voted firstby the whole senate then sent for approval and any revisions by the supreme orvice chancellor. 
The general population is very similar to late 20th and 21st century Earth,with high technology, small upper class, large middle class, and small tomedium low class citizens, depending on part of the planet or colonies they arefrom. Very dangerous jobs in most areas are regulated to robots, at least onthe homeworld and the oldest of the colonies, while the newest ones still usemanpower. Technology wise, Grongah's are fairly advanced, at least in the areasof weapons, armour, flight and propulsion systems. Otherwise, they are on parin many other respects with Earth, with some being ahead, and others behindEarth.

Language: Grongah's language sounds like a combination of Russian and Japaneseto people from Earth, with many hard and rough soundingwords.

Religion: Grongah's are not overly religious, no more than humans of Earth.They have a five god pantheon, who are all equal, but each different. There aresmall temples in some areas dedicated to a particular god, but large templesare dedicated to all five. 

Species Stats: Use stats of a basic human, only instead of gaining 4 bonusskill points at level 1 and an extra skill point every level, they havelow-light vision. They still gain the bonus feat at level 1 though. Grongah'sare also generally a little thinner than humans, and generally have a muchlower amount of obese people in their population. If rolling weight, reduce by1d8+3 lb.

Technology: Grongah's have advanced magnetic based sciences, allowing forpowerful magnetic acceleration weapons, magnetic shielding and antigravitydevices. As they reached for the stars, they expanded into gravity basedsystems which they see as just another form of magnetic science. As a result,their starships use gravimetric propulsion, artificial gravity, and evengravimetrically enhanced shielding.
Their gravimetric propulsion systems look like large impellors, spinning withintheir tubes. These drives give their ships surprisingly good maneuverabilityfor their large ships. These impellors also power and form the gravimetricshielding. A typical Grongah starship looks somewhat similar to nuclear subsfrom Earth's 20th and 21st centuries. Long tubular bodies with a tower likesuperstructure, and sometimes wing like structures at the tail. The impellorsrun anywhere from one third to three-quarters the length of the ship in bulgeson the sides, with small ships usually have one on each side, and larger shipshave several evenly spaced around the hull.
Most ships are armed with railguns and plasma weapons, with gravity basedrailguns as their big guns on heavy destroyers and battleships. 

All Grongah ships, even atmospheric ships are equipped with gravimetricenhanced magnetic fields and/or shields, which have double the bonus againstballistic and missile weapons. They also act like particle fields and shieldsagainst plasma and particle beam weapons. Against weapons like lasers and ionweapons, the ship must be equipped with particle shielding. 
Due to the gravimetric fields the hulls of Grongah ships are subjected to, theygain +10 hardness verse ballistic and missile weapons damage.
The gravimetric engines provide a +1 equipment bonus to Pilot Dexteritymodifiers for Defense and to Pilot checks, and are stat wise similar toinduction engines (+1000 feet to tactical speed), but with the already statedbonuses.
Grongahatmospheric craft, such as hovercraft and aircraft gain a +1 bonus tomaneuverability due to the magnetic or gravimetric drive systems. 


Example Technology

Basic Grongah Rail Pistol
This is the basic sidearm of Grongah military and civilians alike. Excellentrange and power for a pistol. Very reliable due to many years of a tried andtested methods.

Basic Grongah Rail Pistol (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d12
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 50 feet
Rate of Fire: S
Size: medium
Weight: 6 lb
Ammo: 20 box
Purchase DC: 15 Lic (+1)

Basic Grongah Rail Rifle
Basic rail rifle used by Grongahs. Accepts either a banana clip or adrum.

Basic Grongah Rail Rifle (PL 6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d12
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 100 feet
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 16 lb
Ammo: 40 box or 100 drum (adds 5 lb to weight)
Purchase DC: 17 Mil (+3)
Notes: Easily accepts magazine or drum. Has a 3 round burst setting, can makeuse of Burst feat with only 3 rounds in the magazine.

Grongah Hunting Rifle
This is a rifle many Grongah civilians use for hunting or home defense in thecolonies. Comes with a 4x scope, and solid frame and very reliable. The stockcontains a small first aid kit. Although not as powerful as the basic railrifle, it's still a respectable weapon, and perfectly legal forcivilians.

Grongah Hunting Rifle (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d12
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 110 feet
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Large
Weight: 12 lb
Ammo: 10 box
Purchase DC: 16 Lic (+1)
Notes: Has integrated scope (range bonus not included in stats), 2 use first aidkit in stock.




The Myrddin
RACIAL TRAITS
Average Height: 5’7” - 6’ 6”
Average Weight: 150- 200 lb.
Average Lifespan:120 +3d10 years. Adulthood reached at 20 years.
Ability Scores: +2 Dexterity, +2 Wisdom
Size: Medium
Speed: 30 ft
Swim Speed: 30ft
Vision: Low-Light
Languages: Common,Myrddin
Skill Bonuses: +2Hide, +2 Move Silently, +8 racial bonus to Swim, +2 Survival. Can take 10 onSwim checks even if in combat or distracted.
Myrddin Training:Myrddin are trained for specific tasks at an early age. Choose one skill to betrained in. That skill becomes a class skill.

Electric Sting: Myrddin tongues are 15 feet long and pass on an electric chargeto their target.
Target: One Creature within 15 feet using a ranged touch attack at +1, dealing1d6 + Constitution modifier in electrical damage, x2 damage on a critical rollof 20, target is also stunned for 2 rounds unless a Fort save DC 10 + Conmodifier is made. Useable Con modifier +1 times a day, minimal of1.

Overview
Myrddin are a race of amphibious eel creatures. They have an extremely strongsense of family and friendship that if broken can be extremely devastating.
Since Myrddin have astrong connection to family and friends, exiling a Myrddin is a punishmentworse than death.
It is also importantto know that Myrddin are typically raised from an early age to work at aspecific task. Think about what your character was taught to do and try  incorporating it into their design. Myrddinare typically emotionally connected to the skills they learn as a child andthey will constantly seek to become better at these skills.
Myrddin can alsoleave home simply to search for adventure in the world. Myrddin societyrespects great triumphs, so Myrddin who leave usually intend to return withstories of their trials.

Physical Description
The Myrddin have ahumanoid torso with the head and tail of an eel. They do not have legs, whichforces them to slither upright on their tails when on land. They “stand”upright at about 5’-6’ and have another 2’-3’ of tail that stretches out behindthem.
Myrddin eyes aresmall oval slits that are usually solid black in color. Their fingers arewebbed, and they have gill slits along the sides of their necks in addition tolungs. Myrddin skin is usually blue-black, blue-grey, or green-grey in hue.They sometimes have splotches of dull red or dull yellow to blend in with theaquatic fauna of their native habitat,
such as seaweed andother plants. Among reef-dwelling Myrddin, skin pigmentations of bright red,yellow, orange, and pink are common. Myrddin are rarely born without skinpigmentation, but it is possible. Albino Myrddin are white with a faintlygreenish cast and are considered special. Unfortunately, they are also favoredby hunters for their exotic hides.
Myrddin have avariety of fins that adorn various parts of their bodies. Most of these arevestigial, as the Myrddin use their powerful tails for swimming. The mostprominent fin is the dorsal fin that goes from the back of the head, down theneck and usually stops at the shoulders. The dorsal fin is particularlyimportant to males, because a large, full dorsal fin is considered attractive.Male dorsal fins are larger and more likely to have spots than female dorsalfins. In females, the dorsal fin is smaller and similarly colored to the restof her body. Other than the head frill and the females’ wider midsection, thesexes are difficult to tell apart. This is also why telling Myrddin women andmen apart
can be difficult tooutsiders.
Myrddin also havedorsal and anal fins along their tails. They can combine to form one long fin,or be separate as a series of shorter fins. These usually adorn the final 2-4feet of their tails. They also have pectoral fins along either side of their mid-sectionsin the area equivalent to where hips would be on a human. Tastes vary fromMyrddin to Myrddin on which arrangements of fins are most attractive. 
The Myrddin have a15 foot tongue they keep rolled up inside of their mouths. Inside of theirtongues are electric nodes that can be used to shock enemies and prey.
The Myrddin are ableto shoot out their tongue at a target, latch on and stun them. The Myrddin maketheir clothing from seaweed and the hides of large fish. The Myrddin onlyclothe the upper parts of their bodies to leave their tail unencumbered for swimming.Their garb usually resembles a kind of tunic with clasps along the side. Thesides are open, and a flap hangs below the waist in the front and back.
The Myrddin makejewelry from bone, sea glass, coral, pearls, and any other gems they discoverfrom wrecked ships. They are especially fond of pearls and will risk danger toobtain them.

Flotillas
Flotillas are thelarge floating cities in which the Myrddin dwell. Formed over time from thecolonies of Myrddin families and whatever driftwood and ship wrecks the stormsafforded them in the early years, these sprawling communities house themajority of the known race with only exiles and adventurers ever leaving themfor long. The shape of the city is generally oval with a tapered front and a huge rudder in the back forsteering. Today, each Flotilla is a floating city, with industrial, urban,governmental and retail areas. The city is divided into neighborhoods based ontribes. Each neighborhood is separated by a canal and connected in a few placesby bridges and supports that tie them together. The canals serve as the majorroads in the city. Neighborhoods rise up on either side of the canal and areaccessed by ramps. The city also lacks stairs, as they would be difficult toclimb for creatures without legs. Another difference land dwellers might noticeis that the whole city is pervaded by a sense of dampness. Some lower parts ofthe city are even underwater. The rooms designated for Myrddin young arecompletely submerged and many homes have easy water access. Waves splash upover the sides of the deck frequently, but the Myrddin enjoy being wet.
Cities have do haveweapons for self-defense, mostly used against sea monsters and the rare invaderfrom another world. The Myrddin smaller cities are also threatened by storms,though not in the same way land dwellers are. Storms are not automatically lifethreatening for a Myrddin, just inconvenient. People can get hurt by debris,children can get lost, and boats can be destroyed. Hurricanes can break offentire neighborhoods and separate them from the Flotilla. The Myrddin evacuateunderwater and as close to the center of the Flotilla as they can. After thestorm subsides, the Myrddin band together to repair the city. This allows foradvancement in society because cities break apart and must be re-assembled andMyrddin can gain renown for their rebuilding efforts.
The ruling body ofthe Myrddin lives in the center of the Flotilla. The center of the city is alsowhere you can find various temples dedicated to the Gods. It is possible todetermine the social standing of a particular tribe based on their position in theFlotilla. Influential tribes are in the front and center, while tribes in theback and along the edges are more pedestrian. 
The poorest tribesare not integrated into the city at all, but are lashed to the city with ropesand trail behind it. This is also the home of criminals, outcasts, refugeesfrom
other Flotillas, andany other undesirables of the Myrddin community. 

Culture
Despite theirnon-violent ways, Myrddin are skilled hunters. They usually band together tohunt large prey, using their tongues to stun sharks, small whales, anddolphins. They will also catch smaller fish with nets or spears. When Myrddincatch their prey they also go through great lengths to try and use every pieceof the animal.
They idolize thoseamong them with great skill. A tribe will usually recognize exceptional Myrddinsuch as the fastest swimmers or the best hunters. A Myrddin with great renownusually starts their own tribe.
The Myrddin abhorviolence between tribe members and prefer to have disputes settled by a tribeelder or by a competition such as a race judged by an elder deemed
neutral. The elderof the most influential tribe is the Flotilla leader.
Myrddin don’t needto be part of a Flotilla, but they need to be part of a tribe. The Myrddin bandtogether in the face of adversity and have a strong sense of community. LoneMyrddin will yearn to be part of a community and become depressed if left alonefor too long. The Myrddin have a variety of non-violent methods to punishindividuals that give the community trouble. If the offending Myrddin is in aninfluential position, they or their tribe may be relocated to the outskirts ofthe Flotilla.
If they continue tocause trouble, they may be exiled for varying amounts of time from a week toseveral years. The most serious offenses are punishable by permanent banishmentfrom the community. Exile is the worst punishment that can befall a Myrddin, asthere are few places an exiled Myrddin will be accepted. Due to their abilityto maintain a low profile and a mastery of the seas, an exiled Myrddin canusually survive for a long time, but will be plagued by loneliness without atribe to provide them with a sense of community, purpose and belonging. Somewill look for other exiles and form surrogate tribes. Some will attempt to joinother Flotillas with occasional success. Occasionally, Myrddin elect to leavethe safety of the Flotilla of their own free will. These individuals leave forreasons such as adventure, research, or just exploring and gather tales to telltheir tribes.

Childhood
Myrddin are bornfrom translucent, grape-fruit sized eggs. The female holds the eggs in anincubator in her midsection for about 1 month before laying them. Females have
a wider midsectionthan males because of this and, besides the head fin, this is the only otherway to tell the difference between males and females. The female Myrddin lays3-6 eggs at a time and the eggs take another 3-4 months to hatch once they arelaid. Once the eggs are laid, they must be kept in a dark, moist environment.The eggs must hatch submerged in water or the newborn Myrddin will die. InfantMyrddin can survive on land after about an hour, but prefer the water for thefirst year of life.
Myrddin are raisedcommunally by tribe mothers, a female Myrddin who elects not to have childrenof her own in favor of raising the children of the entire tribe.
In large tribes shehas assistants who help divide up the labor. The tribe mother and herassistants raise all of the children of the tribe from the time the eggs arelaid until the children reach the age of 16 or 17, at which point they areconsidered young adults. In addition to the general history and customs of theFlotilla, tribe mothers educate their young about the traditions and ancestorsspecific to their tribe. Myrddin children do not know who their parents are andrefer to any tribe members older than they are as
“aunt” or “uncle.”They refer to those in their peer group as “cousin.” Sometimes birthmarks orother significant resemblances make it possible to pick out the parents of aMyrddin child, but this information is not considered significant. The tribe asa whole works together to ensure that the children are protected and providedfor.
When a Myrddinbecomes renowned for any particular reason, they branch off and start their owntribe. In this special case, the first generation of that tribe is consideredthe children of the hero, and all subsequent generations are recognized astheir descendants. The tribe usually specializes in their ancestor’s area ofexpertise.
At the ages of 10 or11, young Myrddin begin to learn the trade or skill that will become theirlife’s profession. Children will apprentice with the member of their tribe mostproficient at the skill they would like to learn. If someone in another tribe intheir Flotilla is especially proficient at the skill they wish to learn, thechild may apprentice in that tribe instead, especially if the tribe is similarin social standing to their own. Myrddin who are considered the best at theirskill usually have a waiting list of apprentices, and some tribes are better ata given skill than other tribes. Where a young Myrddin chooses to apprenticedepends on their ambitions and social standing. In special circumstances, suchas exile, Myrddin can be raised by their parents rather than a tribe mother,but the survival rate is much lower. Less than half a clutch will survive suchan upbringing and they will be poorly educated. A lone Myrddin or a pair ofMyrddin will not have time to give their children a proper upbringing, whileworking to keep them
fed, and keepingtheir vessel in good repair. Additionally, their children will only be able to learn the skills theirparents are proficient at.

Naming
Myrddin have a givenname and a tribe name. Occasionally, if they become popular, they are given anickname. The nickname usually reflects the quality that brought them into thespotlight. Their tribe name is taken from a famous ancestor or a craft that thetribe specializes in. The most common last names involve fish or sea creatures.
Exiles lose theirtribe name when they are cast out, and some rename themselves. Examples of Male& Female first names: Ujanna/Ohanna, Ula, Ursa/Usra, Saar, Saga, Salim,Suka/sukar, Satu, Suhal, Sunee, Sully, Suoh, Syona Umka,Uaine.

Technology
Myrddin technology levels are on par with most PL6 societies, although theyhave highly advanced recycling technologies and aquatic vehicle propulsionsystems. Myrddin don't have many space facilities as they prefer their wateryhome world, but they do have several stations and satellites for defense. Alltheir space craft are capable of making water landings and being pilotedunderwater. All their laser weapons are of the blue-green frequencies to allowfor operation above and below water, without loss of range or power. Myrddinstarships usually have a very organic design to them, flowing lines and curves,many shaped like aquatic lifeforms or more serpentine in style. They are veryagile for their size. All Myrddin ships and space facilities have at least onearea that contains a large pool for Myrddin to relax while submerged in water.The atmosphere on board is more humid than most speciesprefer.

Myrddin Homeworld
The Myrddin homeworld is the second of four worlds orbiting a yellow dwarf sun.Water covers 85% of the planet, with only two continents and chains of islands.Two moons orbit the homeworld. One is more of a large asteroid that got stuckin a stable orbit between the moon and the planet. The moon is barren, but doeshave large mineral and ore deposits with light mining by the Myrddins. Thefirst planet, closest to the sun is a molten ball of rock, with heavy metals.The third and fourth planets are gas planets rich in various gases useful byother races for higher technologies, but left untapped by the Myrddin. Themyrddin don't have any out of system colonies, but some Myrddin individuals andsmall tribes have gone off world to explore the galaxy at large. Myrddins areprized for aquatic exploration and scouting as they are at home in the waterand they don't require separate vehicles to go from orbit to the sea. SomeMyrddin ships are hired as transports for mercenaries to do water insertions,but the Myrddins stay out of the combat, merely providing transportation.

Myrddin Racial Feats
ImprovedCurrents
The electric nodes are fully developed and more powerful than others.
Prerequisites:Myrddin
Benefit: Change thed6’s in your electric sting attack to d10’s.

Natural Stalker
Prerequisites:Myrddin, trained in Move Silently and Hide skills.
Benefit: Myrddinsare natural stalkers on the land and in the sea. With this feat a Myrddin gainsa +3 racial bonus to stealth checks.

Myrddin Fisherman
Prerequisite:Myrddin
Benefit: Havinggrown up on the sea, Myrddin are extremely proficient with spears of all sorts.They gain a +2 bonus to damage and attack rolls with spears and polearms.

Slashing Tongue
Your tongue issharper than normal, allowing you to tear flesh as well as deliver anelectrical charge.
Prerequisite: Myrddin
Benefit: After asuccessful hit with your electric sting you deal 1d6 + one-half Strengthmodifier slashing damage.

Piercing Tongue
Your tongue is sharper and more designed for piercing thannormal.
Prerequisite: Myrddin
Benefit: Critical modifier for your electric sting attack is now 19-20/x2 andalso deals 1d4 points of piercing damage, while ignoring up to 2 points ofDefense, either equipment or natural.

Extra Electric Sting
Your body is able to produce the energy to charge your electric sting moreoften.
Prerequisite: Myrddin
Benefit: You can use your electric sting ability an additional 3 times per day.This feat can be selected multiple times, adding additional uses of yourelectric sting ability.



Trayll
Traylls is a race of humanoids which have very adaptable genetic structure. Assuch, there are various subspecies of trayll which have adapted to variousclimates or situations naturally over only a few generations, or more recentlyby easy genetic manipulation.
The base trayll looks like a large bulky humanoid with grey skin with touchesof blue and green. Instead of hair, they have quills on the top of their heads.They have large mouths, two slits for noses and no visible ears, much like abird or lizard. They have incredible healing abilities, able to heal areattached severed limb in weeks, but not their heads, or regrow new limbs inmonths. 
The offshoot races of trayll are mostly environmental adaptations, but some aremore feral version, and most of the offshoots have even greater healingabilities, but lowered intelligence. The base trayll, over the years, havebecome the dominate version, and have united the rest of the offshoots, andhelped create some subspecies of the others for various purposes. They havealso created short term genetic modifications which can alter an offshoot intoa different subspecies of the same branch for short periods of time. With morework and time, they can completely transfer one offshoot into another if theneed arises to increase numbers for whatever purpose.

Trayll, Standard
Type: Humanoid
Size: Medium
Speed: As medium sized creatures they have a land speed of 30 feet.
Sight: Darkvision 30 feet
Improved Healing (Ex): Trayll heal at twice the normal rate, three times ifthey feast considerably whilst resting. Trayll regenerate lost limbs at a slowrate, 1d6+1 days for a surgically re-attached limb, 2d20+30 days to regrow alimb entirely.
Poison Resistance 4 (Ex): -4 to all damage and stat losses caused by poison, +4bonus to Fortitude saves against poisons that do not inflict statdamage.
Toughness (Ex): Trayll have damage reduction equal to their Constitutionmodifiers against nonlethal damage. This ability also protects against mostnonlethal damage from environmental hazards, although in these cases damage cannever be reduced to less than 1 point.
Genetic Malleable (Ex): +10 to Fortitude saves for genetic modifications andtake 1/10th the amount of time for a genetic modification to take affect andrecovery time. Can adapt to environments in only 2 generations. Example: If agroup of trayll move to a hot desert region, in two generations they wouldadapt to the environment, being immune or highly resistant to heat exhaustion,develop environmental camouflage, and other environmental adaptations, as ifthey had the environment adaptation feats.
Base Height: Male 5'11", Female 5'3"; +2d10 in each.
Base Weight: Male 250 lbs., Female 150 lbs. +height mod x 2d6lbs.

Society:
Trayll society is very clan based, where each has strong ties to their clan.Several clans allied together form a kriel, which live in an area, about thesize of a city. Many cities are run by a kriel, or for even larger ones by two.A clan, is run by the a council of elders, while kriels are run byrepresentatives elected from the council of elders from each clan. The TrayllNation, as they call their government, is run by a senate like structure withrepresentatives from every kriel, or alliance of kriels, with the oldest memberacting as mediator.
Most Traylls spend their days working diligently, but also eat quite a bit,eating about 50% more than most species their size. They are also quite wellknown for their feasts, which for major celebrations, have been known to lastup to a week. They have strong ties to their clans and families. Many trayllsare able to trace their bloodlines, of which they are quite proud of,especially if there is a famous hero in their bloodline. 
Traylls also have a strong martial heritage, where almost all traylls join themilitary for a period of 2 or 3 years, making about 90% of the population partof the military in times of crisis. Many raiders of trayll outposts havediscovered this the hard way, especially if there are also members of some ofthe larger and more powerful offshoots present.
The offshoot Traylls also form clans, but their ties are quite as strong as thebase trayll. Each offshoot and subspecies usually work in fields which bestsuits their adaptations. For example, winter traylls work in fields where theyencounter the cold, such as freezers, mining in frozen lands, and even workingin orbit in shipyards or other stations where they can lower the life supportneeds, or even before full life support is established, working in the cold,but with air and gravity, saving energy as they work away. Pyre traylls areusually soldiers or work in metal manufacturing as their ability to spit fireand tolerate high temperatures makes them excellent workers in forges, or shocktroops, especially on high temperature worlds.

Homeworld:
They Trayll homeworld has a very varied ecosystem, with large areas of sunblasted deserts, tundras, grass plains, mountains, temperate and tropical zonesand everything in-between. Standard traylls live in many of these areas, butlargest concentrations are in grass plains and temperate areas, while otherregions have larger concentrations of offshoots andsubspecies.

Technology: 
Trayll technology is about on par with most PL6 and early PL7 societies,although their medical science is far more advanced, especially in the field ofgenetics. They are masters of genetic manipulation. Trayll's main exports aremedical expertise, especially in field of genetics, and mercenaries. Manytraylls are strong and tough, which makes them excellent soldiers, especiallysome of the offshoots.

Trayllgenetic and medical science is incredibly advanced, able to map a creature'sDNA in an hour and apply long term or even short term genetic alterations.Traylls are able to easily impart the subspecies and offshoot traits from anyof the other types of Traylls to another quickly and easily. They can also sellsuch alterations to other races as long as they have the chance to map theuser's DNA before hand and then alter the therapy to match, which takes aboutanother hour or so. 

Gene Therapies: Traylls can apply any gene therapy (even ones that match theiroffshoots and subspecies to other races) permanently with half the number ofFortitude saves necessary, and lower the DC by 2, but the PDC increases by 2.To enable the new traits to be passed onto children the PDC is increased by1.
Temporary Gene Therapies: These provide the benefits of gene therapies but fora short term. The user must have their DNA mapped before purchasing thetherapy, which is then stored in the Trayll master database which any Trayllgeneticist is able to access. The PDC is increased by 5, and the user only hasto make 1 Fortitude save with the DC increased by 2. The gene therapy will takeaffect in 1d4+1 rounds and will last for about 6 hours. If the save fails, theuser is sickened for 2 minutes as the change takes that long to take affect.After which, the user will revert back to normal over 1d6+1 rounds and isexhausted, even if the user has the ability to ignore conditions such asexhaustion.

Special Abilities or Extraordinary Abilities (Including Mutations): Forpermanent additions, the number of Fortitude saves and the DC is reduced justlike gene therapies. Temporary versions use the listed Fortitude DC +1 and havePDC increased by 1. The benefits of these abilities last for 5 minutes. Afailed save means the character is sickened for 1 minute and the abilitydoesn't take affect for 2 minutes. After the 5 minutes, the user is exhaustedwhich isn't effected by the character's ability to ignoreexhaustion.

Temporary gene therapies and special/extraordinary abilities retro viruses comein a hypodermic injector about the size of a large sharpie marker, which isclearly marked as to the type of therapy and barcode which is coded to theuser's DNA for Trayll geneticists to use.

Tryall Offshoots Examples
Winter Trayll
The winter trayll are traylls found in high mountains and more in articregions, adapted to the extreme cold. They have white skin and are moresluggish than other traylls.
They are identical to standard traylls except as noted:
Hit Dice: Gain one Hit Dice in humanoid.
Abilities: Suffer a -2 Dex and Init, but gain +2 Con.
Cold Subtype (Ex): See d20 modern core book or Menace Manual, 
Ice Breath: Winter traylls can breathe a stream of frigid cold air, 5 feethigh, 5 feet wide, 20 feet long once every 1d6 rounds. All opponents struck byit take 3d4 points of cold damage, although a Reflex save (DC 15) may beattempted for half damage. As a full-round action, the trayll may sweep the breathin a 180 degree arc; however, the Reflex save DC is 10.
Fast Heal (Ex): Winter traylls have fast heal 3, which is doubled when theyfeast while resting.
Skills: In winter environments gain a +4 racial bonus to Hide and Move Silentlychecks.
ECL: +2

Pyre Trayll
Pyre traylls are found in the hot deserts and are famous for their ability tospit a flaming viscous liquid from their gullets, which they also spit ontotheir hands to use while in melee combat. Pyre traylls, make excellent shocktroops as their favourite attack methods are spitting flaming ichor at foes asthey charge in, before spitting on their own hands and smashing them withflaming fists. Pyre traylls also are well known for their quality metal workingskills as they don't need bulky heat protective gear to manipulate and shapehot metal. Pyre traylls have reddish brown skin and are bulkier and somewhatmore feral looking than normal traylls, they're also not as smart and haveshort tempers which quickly become explosive, sometimes quite literally. Pyretraylls are also known for consuming flammable liquids, which doesn't affectthem, and many will seek out new types of flammable liquids, which theyconsider to be like alcohol to them. The greater the substances flammabilityproperties, the better the taste.
Pyre Traylls are similar to standard traylls except as noted.
Hit Dice: Gain one Hit Dice in humanoid.
Abilities: -2 Int and Cha, +2 Str and Con
Fire Subtype (Ex): See d20 modern core book for menace manual
Fire Spit: As a ranged attack, pyre traylls can spit flaming ichor with a rangeincrement of 20 feet out to 5 range increments, dealing 3d4 points of damage.They can also spit onto their hands which adds +2d4 points of fire damage for 5rounds to their slam attacks.
Slam: Pyre traylls have strong hands which allows them to smash foes with theirbare hands, dealing 1d6 points of lethal damage, and consideredarmed.
Fast Heal (Ex): Pyre traylls have fast heal 4, which is doubled if they feastwhile resting.
Skills: +4 bonus to Hide checks in desert environments, and +2 racial bonus toany Craft or Repair check related to metals.
ECL: +2

Dire Trayll
Dire traylls are larger and more feral forms, found in mountains and forests.They are used as heavy assault and shock troops. They are quite intimidatingfoes, and use larger than normal weapons, but are not quite as smart, butfairly cunning. Dire traylls favour melee combat, where they can smash and hackat opponents, and when deprived of a weapon, are more than willing to use theirown hands and teeth to continue fighting. Dire traylls have incredible healingcapabilities, making them incredibly difficult to put down.
Dire Traylls are similar to standard traylls except as noted.
Size: Large (-1 size penalty to attack and Defense)
Hit Dice: Gain +4 Hit Dice in monstrous humanoid
Abilities: -4 Int (minimum of 5), -2 Cha, +8 Str, +6 Con
Speed: 40 feet
Regeneration (Ex): Regenerates 10 points of damage, fire and acid deal normaldamage to dire traylls. They regrow limbs in 6d6 minutes.
Natural Weapons: Dire traylls have two slam attacks that deal 1d8 points ofdamage, and a bite that deals 1d10 points of damage.
Skills: +4 Racial bonus to Intimidate checks.
Thick Skulled: Dire Traylls are immune to fear effects and gain a +4 bonus tomind influencing effects.
ECL: +5

Subrace Examples
Subraces are further altered variations of traylls. Some examples of subspeciesinclude:

Burrow Trayll
Burrow traylls are somewhat squatter versions with claws meant for digging,which live in desert and grassy climes. They possess a knack for burrowingunderneath sand and other loose soil. In combat they favour swarming anopponent from beneath the ground and then springing upon him, preferably bysurprise. Burrow traylls are identical to other traylls except asnoted.
Burrow (Ex): Burrow traylls have a burrow speed of half their land speed. Theygain a racial bonus of +4 Move Silently while burrowing and they also gain +8racial bonus to Survival checks while burrowing.

Vine Trayll
Vine traylls live in tropical areas. They have adapted to life in the trees andare very skilled climbers. They are also well known for their poisonous bites.They usually have slimmer builds and slightly longer limbs than other traylls.Vine traylls are identical to traylls except as noted.
Climb (Ex): Vine traylls have a climb speed of 30 feet. They may apply theirDexterity modifier to Climb checks if it is higher than their Strength, andreceive a +6 racial bonus.
Poison Bite (Ex): Anyone bitten by a vine troll becomes envenomed (save DC 12),receiving initial damage of 1d4-1 temporary Strength and secondary damage of1d4 temporary Constitution.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 2, 2016)

Whispers
Whispers are a short race of near human aliens known for their stealthabilities. Whispers stand between 3 and a half and 4 feet tall, and are quiteskinny, almost gaunt, rarely weighing more than 40 pounds. Their skin ranges incolour from light grey to light green, although none of this variation in skintone is noticeable without careful attention. They have gray or blue eyes butthey are rarely bright or striking in intensity. Almost all Whispers have avariety of tattoos covering various parts of their body, usually the arms,upper torso, face, neck and legs. Whispers are known for their incrediblestealth abilities, including their ability to move even at full speed withunnatural quietness, in roles of scouts, infiltrators, and thieves.

Whisper Racial Traits
+2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, -2 Strength, -2 Charisma: Whispers are agile andtough, but they are small and therefore not as strong as larger humanoids.Their quiet nature also leads to a lack of personal presence.
Size: Small. As a small creature, Whispers gain a +1 size bonus to Defense andattack rolls, and a +4 size bonus to Hide checks, but uses smaller weapons thanhumans and similar sized beings, and their lifting and carrying limits arethree-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Whispers have a base land speed of 30 feet, despite their size.
Incredible Senses: Whispers have excellent vision, gaining Low-Light vision andDarkvision out to 60 feet. They also gain a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spotchecks.
+4 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks: Whispers have an uncannyknack for stealth.
Unnatural Silence: Whispers have the ability to completely cancel any noisethey generate. Whispers can cancel the sound they and any gear on them makesfor 1 minute/ 3 character levels up to 1 + Cha modifier, minimum of 1 time,times per day. While using their unnatural silence, a Whisper gains Sonicresistance 5.
Languages: Whispers speak their own language, which other races just callwhisper, plus a sign language which they do not teach to outsiders, calledQuiet Hands. 

Personality: Whispers are quiet, suspicious beings who find it hard to buildlasting relationships with members of other races. Although no other race isopenly friendly with these reclusive individuals, no race bears them activemalice either. Whispers take pride in being able to sneak into anywhere and notbe noticed that they have created a sort of race wide contest of who cancollect the most trophies. These trophies are usually something small and closeto a person it was removed from. The more important and powerful the person,the greater the ranking in the contest. Usually things taken could be as simpleas a button off someone's jacket, a power pack from a loaded weapon, or a smallconcealed blade, but always something that was on the person, and not of anyserious consequence to the person they are removing the item from. Most racestolerate these small thefts, and some even make it a point of trying to catch awhisper in the act as it brings that person respect amongst the whispers, dueto the fact that whispers are the best infiltrators, saboteurs, and black opsin the galaxy. So a few minor babbles is a minor consequence ontop of theirhigh prices.

Homeworld: No one outside of the whisper race knows anything about the whisperhomeworld. Some believe that the whispers have somehow managed to hide theentire planet and have removed any trace of information about it. There are anumber of whisper colony worlds and stations found in systems that are claimedby other races. However the races that claim the system have some sort of dealmade with the whisper colonies or stations. They leave the whispers alone, and thewhispers provide any information that might be useful to the system, usually ata discounted price, unless its related to the safety of the system which theyprovide for free. Such information could be anything from arrival of criminalsor pirate groups that are in transit to the system, interesting stellarobjects, and sometimes even locations for mining close by. 
Most outsiders have only seen parts of Whisper stations which are used forhiring Whisper agents for whatever purposes: industrial espionage, sabotage,scouting, aiding in insertion of black ops teams, and anything else thatrequires information and stealth. Whispers always require half the payment,which is usually quite high as their services are the best in the galaxy, upfront, then the, and any unforeseen expenses, which is usually surprisingly notoften, upon completion of the mission. Those that fail to pay for theirservices have exactly 36 hours from when it was due to provide a very goodreason why and a new time of when the rest plus up to 50% more, in some cases,in late fees, or face retaliation. In many cases, such retaliation is first inthe form of any and all secrets the person has are sent to those who can makethe most use of them, then they systematically take everything that person hasuntil they are left with nothing before their enemies show up and dispose ofthem, or else the whispers do so themselves, without leaving atrace.

Society: Whisper society, from what little has been observed seems to bemodelled somewhat on a feudal monarchy system. Much of their architecture,clothing and tools also seem to resemble objects form such societies, whichseems at odds to their level of technology which seems quite high. Whispersalso use tattoos to display their status in society. Some superstitious peoplebelieve that these tattoos are also magical in nature. Whispers also place alot of stock in their ranking and respect in their ability to claim trophiesfrom clients and targets. This respect can allow even lowly farmers to haverespect from rulers and warriors if they have managed to gain some impressivetrophies. No whisper lies about their trophies as they keep detailedinformation about each trophy. Whispers have an unspoken rule amongst themselvesto not take trophies from another whisper, except for a few rogues. Whispersare also known to keep their word, as it's also a part of their sense ofrespect, which helps keep other races coming to them for theirservices.

Technology: Whispers are exceptionally advanced technology wise, especially inthe fields of stealth, sensors and information gathering, although they may notlook it. Much of their general day to day clothing and tools are similar indesign to feudal medieval Earth styling, except for their vehicles and spacecraft, which are usually sleek or angular. Almost all whisper vehicles andequipment come with basic stealth systems, which are usually equal to mostother races standard or higher level stealth, while their more powerful stealthsystems are virtually undetectable until its too late. 
Whispers do export some stealth systems, usually better versions of most otherraces versions. Whisper export stealth technologies usually have a 25% increasein bonuses, and any that provide a miss chance have it improved by 5%, roundingdown. While Whisper used equipment has a 50% increase in bonuses and misschance are increased by 10%. For example, a Whisper made Silent Suit (pg 74 d20Future) for export will provide a +12 bonus to Move Silent checks. While aWhisper used version (made for small size creatures) provides a +15 to MoveSilent checks.
Whisper export sensor systems also provide +25% bonus and have ranges increasedby 25%, while whisper used versions are increased by 50%, rounding up. Forexample, a Whisper export motion sensor would have a range of 125 feet, while awhisper used version would have a range of 150 feet.
Whisper used versions are NOT sold to anyone who is not a Whisper. Although avery select few outsiders have been gifted with versions that are better thannormal export models, providing 35% bonus and/or range increases. Whisper madeequipment have their PDC increased by +2 and consideredmasterworked.

Whispers also have another area of technology which they have mastered:Nanotechnology.
Much of their equipment makes use of nanites in some form, such as their meleeweapons concealing energy weapons, making use of nanites to conceal thedischarge ports until needed. Where their use of nanites really shows is intheir tattoos. Almost every Whisper has at least one nanite tattoo, which doessomething related to their job, or with their status.

New Equipment
Camo Cloak
This is a cloak, impregnated with nanites and metamaterials. When wrappedaround the user, closed and activated, it blends in with the environment,concealing the user. The export model hides the user from infrared and heatsensors completely, and provides a +6 bonus to Hide checks. If the user movesmore than 15 feet in the round, it provides only a +3 bonus, and if spotted,provides a 10% miss chance to hit the user as their outline isblurred.
The Whisper use version provides a +8 bonus to Hide, is invisible to heat andinfrared sensors. Opponents using motion detectors must make a Computer Usecheck vs the user's Hide check to detect the user, as long as the user ismoving at most 15 feet per round, or will the opponent will think it's just asmall animal or glitch in the sensor. If the user moves 15 feet or more, theyonly get a +4 bonus to Hide checks and opponents suffer a 20% miss chance tohit.
Weight: Export medium size 29, Whisper 28
Weight: Export medium size 5 lbs, Whisper 3 lbs.

Nanite Tattoos
Nanite tattoos start as a cybernetic device implanted in the user's body. Thisdevice is a nanite factory, which builds, recharges and distributes nanitesthroughout the user. Afterwards, a tattoo like object is printed on the skin ofthe user. This tattoo is actually a control and instruction interface for thenanite factory. Part of the function of the tattoo must be incorporated in thedesign of the tattoo, although some, usually ones gifted as extremely specialrewards, or gained for extremely high status Whispers. The user can have asmany as 3 + Con modifier tattoos maximum. Although the user must increase theirdietary needs by 10% for every tattoo they have installed to provide the energynecessary to power the tattoos. Tattoos are activated as a standard action bytouching the tattoo, which in some cases, such as a weapon discharge is thesame action as attacking with the power of the tattoo. Tattoos are activateditems and none have been designed to run constantly. The user can have no morethan 1 + 1/2 Con modifier tattoos active at any time. It is possible toactivate more, but the user becomes fatigued for the first tattoo activatedover this limit, then exhausted for the next, then takes 1d4 subdual damage foreach addition activation of a tattoo after that until they deactivated alltattoos and rest for 8 hours and eat a full days (including increased amountfor number of tattoos the user has) worth of food.
To install a tattoo, the user must have the Craft Tattoo feat and make a Craft:Electrical check to beat the Craft DC to install. If the user has at least 5ranks in Craft: Visual Art, they get a +2 synergy bonus. They can also make thetattoo look far more decorative, disguising its purpose. A separate Craft: VisualArt check must be made to disguise the tattoo. For every 5 points they beat theinstallation DC, the tattoo will look more like a piece of art, and gains a +2Disguise bonus to hide it's true purpose and make it more unique. Somecraftsmen are considered true artists when creating their designs for tattoosand their tattoos cost significantly higher. Some of these more elaboratedesigns can also be more powerful versions of the basic tattoos, and someincorporate bonus features.

Nanite Factor Implant
Benefit: This is a nanite factory to create the nanites necessary for thenanite tattoos. Does not count against the user's amount of cybernetic devicesallowed.
Location: Internal, torso
Hit Points/Hardness: 5/-
Weight: 1 lbs.
PDC: 15 amongst Whispers, nearly impossible for other races.

Example Tattoos
Suit of Medieval Armour
This tattoo is designed to look like a simple suit of medieval style of armour.When pressed, the nanites create subcutaneous body armour. Comes in threedifferent levels, where each level the tattoo looks like a more heavilyarmoured suit of armour. Styling may differ between artists, but a personfamiliar with the tattoos can tell by the style of armour used for the level ofprotection.
Benefit: When activated, provides the bonuses of one of the subcutaneous bodyarmour cybernetic implant for each design level.
Duration: 6 + 1 1/2 Con modifier rounds.
Craft DC: 18
PDC: Light 16, Medium 21, Heavy 26
Restriction: Military (+3)

Laser
These tattoos usually look like an open palm with a beam of light coming out ofit. When activated, the nanites form a laser emitter in the hand, usually fromthe palm, or from the  back of the handthat fires in the direction that the user's closed fist is pointing in, must beselected at time of installation. When activated, the user has a reserve of 30shots for the laser, which must start being used within 3 rounds of theactivation of the tattoo.  If the userdoesn't use the laser for more than 5 consecutive rounds, the nanites willdisable the laser.
Benefit: User can make use of a laser pistol that discharges from their palm orback of hand, dealing 2d8, fire, 20, 40 ft range increment,semi.
Duration: Instantaneous  
Craft DC: 22
PDC: 20
Restriction: Restricted (+2)

Running Man
This tattoo is usually designed as a person running. When activated, the usergains increased speed, making them faster and somewhat moreagile.
Benefit: User gains +10 feet to speed and a +2 bonus to Initiative and Reflexsaves.
Duration: 7 + Con modifier rounds.
Craft DC: 16
PDC: 15
Restriction: -

Bear Claw
This tattoo looks like the open paw of a bear. When activated, the user gainsgreater strength and prowess in melee combat.
Benefit: When activated, the user gain +6 Strength, use of Power Attack feat,and may use a melee weapon of a size larger than their size normally allows asa two handed weapon. So a Whisper could use a medium sized creature's longswordtwo handed instead of a small sized longsword.
Duration: 5 + Con modifier rounds.
Craft DC: 21
PDC: 21
Restriction: Licensed (+1)

Open Eye
This tattoo looks like an open eye with a black pupil , and purple iris,provides the user with improved eyesight.
Benefit: This tattoo provides the user with the benefits of telescoptic optic(pg 197 d20 Future) and x-ray optics (pg 31 d20 Cyberscape) cyberneticimplants.
Duration: 5 + 1 1/2 Con modifier rounds.
Craft DC: 20
PDC: 19
Restriction: -

Cat's Paw
This tattoo looks like a cat's paw with extended claws. When activated the usergrows metallic claws from their fingers and can make a natural attack withthem.
Benefit: The user gains a natural claw attack that deals 1d4 points of slashingdamage, 20x2 crit.
Duration: 9 + Con modifier rounds
Craft DC: 20
PDC: 20
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Monkey's Paw
This tattoo looks like a monkey's paw, and when activated, the user can climblike one.
Benefit: The nanites in the user create small suction like pads on the user'shands and feet, also create a mild adhesive and emit a low level magnetic fieldto aid in climb on ferrous materials. The user gains a Climb speed of 20 feet,and a +4 bonus to climb checks. The user does NOT gain the ability to take 10on Climb checks due to their climb speed, and must make a Climb check ifdistracted.
Duration: 15 + 1 1/2 Con modifier rounds.
Craft DC: 18
PDC: 20
Restriction: -

Cross with Twin Entwined Snakes
This tattoo looks like the universal medical symbol of a cross with two snakesentwined about it. When activated, the user can heal themselves and curethemselves of most toxins and poisons.
Benefit: The user heals 1d8+4 hit points per activation, and gains a +4 bonusto Fort saves against poisons and diseases for the time of the duration. If thecharacter is affected by a disease or poison before activation, they may makean immediate Fort save at +4 to resist the poison and/or disease. If successfulthe affects of the poison or disease disappear in 2 rounds. If the save fails,they can make another role every other round for the duration of theactivation.
Duration: 4 + 1 1/2 Con modifier rounds.
Craft DC: 19
PDC: 16
Restriction: -

New Feat
Craft Tattoo
You can craft nanite tattoos which interface with the nanite factoryimplant.
Prerequisite: 5 ranks Craft: Electrical, Whisper race
Benefit: You can craft nanite tattoos and install them on people using yourCraft: Electrical skill, which emulate a single cybernetic ability, or feat,two related skills, or even a simple spell like ability. Adding an additionalability increases the Craft DC by 50%, rounding up, and the PDC by 3. Craftinga tattoo takes the Craft DC divided by 3, rounding up, hours to craft andinstall.
Special: If you have 5 or more ranks in Craft: Visual Arts, you gain a +2synergy bonus to the Craft: Electrical check only for crafting nanite tattoos.Can make a Craft: Visual Arts check to disguise the nanite tattoo as just aregular artistic tattoo. For every 5 points you beat the craft DC, the tattoogains a +2 bonus to Disguise checks against being identified as a nanitetattoo. 
If you have at least 10 ranks in both Craft: Electrical and Craft: Visual Arts,can make quite decorative tattoos, and can add an additional bonus ability tothe basic tattoo.




Uoobin
The Uoobin are a race of tall, lanky humanoids with a canine-like head, cordedmuscles, hairless bodies with grey skin, and another interesting feature. Thisfeature is their DNA is missing sections, which gladly accept DNA from othersources. The Uoobin gain these missing bits of DNA from eating creatures thatthey kill. After killing an opponent, the Uoobin must eat at least 10 pounds,and if the target has a feature the Uoobin finds desirable, such as claws,wings, incredible reflexes, speed, or other feature, the Uoobin must eat atleast 25% of organ(s) that control or are that feature, and later will developthat feature. 
This practice ofeating the dead has made the Uoobin an undesired race to be around, with manyrumours that Uoobin will eat those they dislike, or as stories to scarechildren. The Uoobin don't mind, as it just adds to their reputation, whichworks well for them. Most Uoobin sell their services as mercenaries or guards,although some wander and sign up with exploratory groups to act as bothprotection and a way to study new lifeforms.

Homeworld: The Uoobin homeworld is covered in dense forests and jungles on twolarge continents, with two polar continents covered in ice. A third continenthas rainforests and deserts covering it. The Uoobin live on all but the polarcontinents, with only a few small settlements and bases on those continents. Theflora and fauna is greatly varied, and highly adaptable to changes, much likethe Uoobin themselves.

System: The Uoobin system has a blue dwarf star with 4 planets and threeasteroid belts. A living rock planet, with highly active volcanos is theclosest, followed by two dense asteroid belts, then the Uoobin homeworldfollowed by a thin asteroid belt. The last two planets are airless rocks filledwith heavy metals. Uoobin have small mining outposts on both of these planetsto mine the heavy metals, and sends ships to mine the closest inner asteroidbelt for other minerals and light metals.

Society: Uoobin society is loosely based on clan structure, where one lives andworks for the clan. Each clan works for another clan, or owns companies. Thegovernment is a democratic elected senate with representatives from all majorclans or organizations. Every member of the Uoobin society also joins themilitary for a period of about 3 to 5 years, which allows the Uoobin militaryto draw upon a very large pool of soldiers in the case of emergencies andplanetary defense. 

Language: Uoobin speak a language that is a series of guttural growls, clicksand whistles which extend into the ultrasonic ranges, making it impossible formany other races to communicate with Uoobin without translators. However,Uoobin are quite capable of speaking many other languages, however they may notlet others know they can speak other languages.

Religion: Uoobin religion is ancestral based, where they seek guidance,strength and wisdom from their ancestors, seek council from their elders. Theexact practices of how an Uoobin worships their ancestors varies from clan toclan, and can even vary from person to person within a clan. Worship andseeking guidance is a very personal thing and is usually done in private,except for some matters that concern the whole clan then small groups willgather to seek guidance.

Uoobin Racial Traits
+2 Strength, +2 Constitution, -2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma: Uoobin are strongand resilient creatures, although a little low in intelligence, and due to thenature of eating creatures for purposes of gaining abilities, leads theirsocial skills amongst other races somewhat strained.
Size: Medium. As medium sized creatures, Uoobin don't gain any benefits orpenalties due to size.
Uoobin have a base land speed of 30 feet.
Incredible Hearing: Uoobin have incredible hearing abilities, hearingultrasonic and infrasonic ranges, gaining +4 racial bonus to Listen checks.They can even make Listen checks while sleeping, but at halfpenalties.
Natural Hunters: Uoobin are natural hunters, gaining a +2 racial bonus toSurvival checks, and gain the Track feat for free.
Adaptable DNA: When an Uoobin kills, then eats at least 10 pounds of acreature, they can temporarily gain one feature of the creature eaten. TheUoobin must also eat at least 25% of the organ that is responsible for thefeature. For example, to gain wings and flight, the Uoobin must parts of thewings as well, or for increased speed, must eat parts of the legs. GM use ownjudgment for strange or unusual features or abilities. After eating the organsand body parts, which takes between 1 and 10 minutes (1d10 minutes), the Uoobinmust rest for 1d4+1 hours as their body processes the DNA from the eatencreature and grows the organs and limbs, if any, for the new feature to work.The new feature lasts for 1d4+1 days before the organ and limbs start todegrade and painlessly break down. An Uoobin can have a maximum of 1+ Conmodifier new features at a time. A Uoobin can make a feature permanent, butmust eat the entire body, but eating the organ of the desired feature first,and gives up 5 hit points and 100 XP x level, but can not loose enoughexperience to go down a level. The hit points given up can not be regained,they are gone permanently. The Uoobin must rest for 8 hours for the feature tobecome permanent. Once a feature is permanent, it can be passed on to anyfuture children they might have.
Languages: Uoobin speak their own language called Uoobet, which is nearlyimpossible for most races to speak, except for those that can speak and hearultrasonic ranges.
ECL: +1

Technology: Uoobin technology is about the equivalent of PL6, having only hadlaunched their first manned space mission about 200 years ago, but with meetingother races, and hiring their services as soldiers of fortune, Uoobin canimport many technologies they have not made themselves. Uoobin have developedlaser technology, and have bases on other worlds within their home system, andhave a space fleet used for transporting and protecting troops, and a sizabledefensive fleet.

Uoobin Mercenaries
As Uoobin hire themselves out as mercenaries quite often, an entire clan couldbe dedicated to mercenary life, with half the clan rotating off world forservice, and bringing back genetic samples or permanent new features which theypass on to future generations, while the other half takes care of contractnegotiations, maintaining equipment, finances, and other affairs that thoseaway on missions do not have the time to.
Some clans specialize in certain types of combat, and will send out troops tofind species to gain abilities to better aid them in their type of fighting orservices.




Bjorn

Bjorn are large, bipedal ursines, who resembles bears in appearance. They arecovered in fur and possess sharp fangs and a muzzle. They tend to be verystrong and usually have a deep, resonant voice. They have a very short tail.They normally stand between 6'2" and 7 feet, weighing 220 to 340lbs.
Their fur comes in white, brown and black varieties and their nose is typicallyblack or pink. Eye colour is generally black, brown, blue, grey, yellow, orred. A Bjorn has very sharp claws on both its feet and its hands.
Bjorn have the ability to hibernate for extended periods of time, if desired.During hibernation they neither need to eat nor drink. They are generally lethargic during this time and mostlyoblivious to events happening around them, though they can be readily awaken ifdisturbed. 
Bjorn are typically excellent swimmers and can climb well. Their main forte isphysical combat. Possessing strong bodies, they excel at grappling, and arevery fearsome to go up against. Some bjorn have such a thick hide that someranged attacks occasionally bounce off them.
Bjorn speak a language that is surprisingly very close to ancient Norse onEarth, with many words sounding very close and having similar meanings, exceptsome rolling of the R's and different emphasis on vowels.

Homeworld: The Bjorn homeworld is a large planet, about 75% larger than Earth,with about 1.5 G, which makes most of the lifeforms on the planet quite strong.The surface is covered in temperate forests, with the artic regions being coolplains and grass lands. Bjorn cities blend in with the forests as much aspossible, which from a casual glance from the air, smaller towns and villagesdisappear completely among the thick forests. Bjorn call their planet RikrMooir, which translates to Great Mother. There are two small moons that orbitthe planet. Both are airless but both are fairly rich in minerals, with acolonies that mine the minerals. 

System: The Bjorn home system is quite small, with a yellow dwarf that exhibitsstronger than normal gravitational pull, keeping the planets fairly close.There are only two planets, the Bjorn homeworld, Rikr Mooir, and a small planetthat orbits in a perpendicular orbit to Rikr Mooir, further out. There are 4planetoids in their own orbits further out, but they have very close orbits.These planetoids lack atmospheres, but are quite rich in heavy and semiprecious metals. The Bjorn have small mining operations on the firsttwo.

Society: Bjorn society is based around the family and honour. Threats to aBjorn's family or their honour can enrage a Bjorn and they can becomeunstoppable berserkers until the threat is gone. Government, they are ruled byan elected All Father, which is essentially similar to a king, with a councilof advisors and ministers in charge of things like finance, defense, research,etc. Otherwise, many would consider Bjorn society to model medieval or feudaleras on ancient Earth, with its simplicity and very little automation. Farmingis all done with higher technological versions of hand tools, with groups ofBjorn tilling fields by hand or fishing using small boats with nets and minorsonic devices to lure groups of fish towards the nets.

Language: Bjorn speak a language that is surprisingly very close to ancientNorse on Earth, with many words sounding very close and having similarmeanings, except some rolling of the R's and different emphasis on vowels.Anyone who learns ancient Norse could very easily learn the Bjorn native tonguewith very little difficulty, with the Bjorn seeing it as a respect to them thatan effort was made to learn their language, although with a funny accent.

Religion: Bjorn don't have a widely practice religion anymore, but there arestill some who practice the old spiritual ways, with Rikr Mooir being the mostprominent spirit that is their world, and gave birth to all life, and payrespect to the various spirits that rule over the animals, rivers, andcrops.


Bjorn RacialTraits
+2 Strength, +2 Wisdom: Bjorn are strong of both body and spirit.
Size: Medium. As mediums sized creatures they suffer no penalties nor anybenefits.
Speed: 30 feet
Bjorn gain +2 racial bonus to Intimidate and Survival checks.
Fearless: Bjorn are very difficult to scare, gaining a +5 racial bonus againstfear effects.
Fearsome: Intimidate is considered a class skill
Hibernate: Bjorn are able to hibernate for an extended amount of time. Whilehibernating any diseases they might have do not deal any further damage, orincrease any penalties, and if they slumber for at least 1 week, when theyawaken they are cured of the disease.
Ursine Toughness: Bjorn gain +1 hit point per level.
High-G Planetary Adaptation: Living on a planet with a higher than 1 G gravity,Bjorn don't suffer the effects of a high gravity world unless the gravity isover 3 G.
Natural Weapons: Bjorn have 2 claw attacks that deal 1d4 points of slashingdamage, and a bite that deals 1d4 points of piercing damage, which are used asnatural weapons, automatically proficient in their use.
Lifespan: Live to be about 150 years old. Use human age categories, increase byabout 25% for each category.

Technology: Bjorn technology is on par with most PL6 societies, getting closeto PL7, however their robotics is lacking, seeing it as dishonourable,preferring to do the work themselves. Bjorn have advances in melee weaponry,with swords, axes and similar weapons being quite popular, and highly advanced.They also have many advanced forms of the classic shield for defense, manyincorporating advanced technologies such as energy shields, repulsion fields,and even built in weapons.

Bjorn Racial Feats
Bear Claws [Bjorn]
Prerequisites: Bjorn
Benefit: You gain a +2 bonus to attacks when making a claw attack. In addition,your claw attacks add double your Strength modifier instead of your normalStrength modifier.

Bear Hug [Bjorn]
Prequisites: Bjorn
Benefit: You gain a +5 to attack rolls to initiate a grapple check, and +5 tomaintain grapples. In addition, grappled targets suffer a -2 to Escape Artistchecks to escape the grapple.

Snarling Roar [Bjorn]
Prerequisites: Bjorn, 2 ranks in Intimidate
Benefit: You gain a +5 bonus to Intimidate skill checks byroaring.

Tough Mind [Bjorn]
Prerequisites: Bjorn
Benefit: You gain a +2 bonus against any psychic attack or ability.

Ferocious Roar [Bjorn]
Prerequisites: Bjorn, Snarling Roar
Benefit: As an attack action, you let out a terrifying roar, frightening yourenemies. You make an Intimidate check, with a +3 bonus, and all enemies within10 x Con modifier +1 feet must make a Will, or be panicked for 1d4 rounds. Asuccessful save means they are only shaken for 1 round.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 2, 2016)

PiercingClaws
Your claws are hardened and able to pierce thick hides and even armourplating.
Prerequisite: Claws
MP: +2
Benefit: You can ignore up to +2 points of Defense provided by Natural armouror from equipment. Your claws can also ignore 1 point ofDR/Hardness.

Hardened Armour
Your protective exoskeleton or scaly armour is particularly tough, able toresist damage.
Prerequisite: Exoskeleton or Scaly Armour
MP: +3
Benefit: You gain DR 1/-.
Special: This damage reduction stacks with other sources, such as from theTough hero talents, and multiple applications of this mutation. This mutationcan only be taken 3 times.

Electric Eel (Major)
Your body can produce large amounts of electricity similar to electriceels.
Prerequisite: None
MP: 5
Benefit: As a touch attack, you can deliver an electric jolt dealing 1d4 pointsof electricity damage. This can be done twice per day.

Walking Taser
Your electrical jolts can stun a target.
Prerequisite: Electric eel
MP: +1
Benefit: Your electric jolt attack can potentially stun a target. The targetmust make a Fort save DC 10+ Con modifier or be stunned for 1 + 1/2 Conmodifier rounds.
Special:

Human Furnace (Major)
Your body is able to produce large amounts of heat for short periods oftime.
Prerequisite: None
MP: 5
Benefit: You are able to generate great heat and direct it through parts ofyour body. You can deal 1d4 fire damage with a touch attack. This can be donetwice a day.
Special: Alternatively, you can increase your body temperature for longerperiods of time without it causing damage. You can for 3 hours + 1 hour perpoint of Con modifier can ignore the effects of cold weather up to temperaturesof -50 F before requiring to make any saves. Also you gain +2 to saves againstany cold effects while using this power. Each use like this takes up one dailyuse of the power.

Empowered Power
Your power is stronger than normal.
Prerequisite: Any power with a random numeric value, such as damage. 
MP: +2
Benefit: Any power that has a random numeric value, such as damage die, isincreased to the next size up. For example, claws deal 1d6 damage, empoweredclaws will deal 1d8 damage.
Special: This can be added up to 3 times.

Explosive Blast
Your ranged energy attacks are quite explosive.
Prerequisite: Ranged natural energy attack with minimum range increment of 10feet.
MP: +2
Benefit: Your ranged energy attacks not only deal damage to the intendedtarget, but also deals damage to those nearby. Anyone within 5 feet of thetarget hit must make a Reflex save DC 10 + Con modifier of the mutant or sufferhalf the damage to the original target, minimum 1 damage.
Special: This must be selected for each ranged energy ability.

Interior Moisture Reservoir
Like a camel, themutant has an internal reservoir (most likely located in the buttock andstomach area), which collects residual moisture in the body and provides themutant with an emergency source in circumstances where drinking water isunavailable.
Prerequisite:Constitution 12
MP: +1
Benefit: The mutantcan survive for a full week without food or water.

PiercingStinger
Your stinger is hardened and able to pierce thick hides and even armourplating.
Prerequisite: Stinger
MP: +2
Benefit: You can ignore up to +2 points of Defense provided by Natural armouror from equipment. Your stinger can also ignore 1 point of DR/Hardness.

Force Walking
You can create nearinvisible planes of force that you can walk on, allowing you to walk on air.You can move at up to twice your normal speed (such as charging) upon planes offorce. Able to walk from a mere inch to 500 feet above the ground. Using one useof your force barrier ability, you can walk on these planes of force for 1hour. Changing altitude is as simple as imaging stairs and stepping up. If youare damaged while using this ability, must make a Concentration check DC 5+damage dealt to maintain making the planes or the power fails and you fall. Theplanes can support your weight and up to an additional 100 lbs / point of Conmodifier.
Prerequisite: ForceBarrier
MP: +2
Benefit: Able to walk on air, granting a +5 to Move Silently checks, able towalk from 1 inch to 500 feet above the ground.

Regenerative ForceField
Your force barrieris stronger, able to absorb and resist damage. 
Prerequisite: ForceBarrier
MP: +4
Benefit: When you use your force barrier power, you gain 10 x Con Modifierbonus hit points which are depleted first, lasting your current Con modifierrounds. The field replenishes 5 hit points every round.

White Noise
You can use your sonic powers to create a type of white noise, or counterharmonics to reduce damage to yourself from sonic attacks. You can also usethis to make yourself more silent while moving about.
Prerequisite: Any power that generates sound/sonic energy
MP: +1
Benefit: You can create counter noise to counter any noises you make, granting+5 to Move Silently. Using the power this way also makes it so you cancommunicate verbally. Alternatively you can user your power to grant yourselfsonic resistance 5 for 1 + Con Modifier rounds.

Compound Eyes
You have insectcompound eyes instead of normal eyes, allowing you to see in much larger area,making it hard to be snuck upon, however your vision isn't as detailed asnormal.
Prerequisite: Atleast one pair of eyes
MP: 1
Benefit: You have 180 degree vision, and can't be flanked, gain +1 to Spot.However you have problems reading and seeing fine details. Computer Use,Research and Search suffer -2.
Special: This can be added to the character's main eyes, or any additional eyesthey have, but must be a pair.

Acid Cloud
You can create acloud similar to the smokescreen, but it contains acid, burning all within.
Prerequisite: AcidicSaliva, Smokescreen
MP: +3
Benefit: Creates a smoke cloud similar to the smokescreen mutation/biotech,however those within also suffer 1d4 points of acid damage each round they arein the cloud.
Special: This ability can benefit from Linger Acid Bite, dealing damage for 2rounds even after a target leaves the cloud.

Acid Blood
Your blood isacidic, dealing damage to anyone that breaks your skin.
Prerequisite:None
MP: 3
Benefit: When you suffer take slashing or piercing damage, your blood shootsout and strikes the one responsive, within 5 feet, dealing 1 point of aciddamage. You also have acid resistance 5.




Shocker Series 2

GE has expanded theShocker series of weapons, although some do not have ranged capabilities as theearlier Shockers, they have other abilities to compensate.

Electro-Tech Hammer
A heavy warhammerenhanced with electrical discharge emitters. Not only does the Electro-Techhammer release electrical energy upon striking a target, it also ionizes thetarget so that any electrical attacks nearby will chain to the affected target,dealing additional damage. The weapon also can emit a low level energy fieldthat protects the wielder from electrical based attacks. Comes with a chargingstation that can recharge the weapon in 2 hour.

Electro-TechHammer (PL6 Archaic/Simple/Exotic Weapons Proficiency)
Damage: 2d10 unpowered +1d6 electricity when powered + StacticCharge
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: bludgeoning plus electrical
Size: Large
Ammo: 15 minutes ofcontinuous use (150 rds)
Weight: 18lbs
Purchase DC: 23 Mil (+3)
Notes: StaticCharge, Thunder Watch
Static Charge: The target struck has residual ionization from the Electro-TechHammer's strike, and any electrical based attacks within 30 feet of theaffected target will chain a bolt of electricity to the target dealing 1d4electrical damage. Static Charge lasts for 1d4+1 rounds, unless the target isstruck by an EMP, or is degaussed. Each successful powered attack from theElectro-Tech hammer causes Static Charge to trigger, dealing its damage, plusextend the duration by 1 round.
Thunder Watch: Theweapon can, as a standard action, emit a low level energy field that grants thewielder Electricity Resistance 5. Every round the field is operating drains 1round of power, and can operate at the same time as the weapon head is powered.

Voltage Crash
This is an opengauntlet, covering only the knuckles, back of hand and going back along the armto the band that holds it to the arm near the elbow. The whole weapon is wellarmoured and insulated, allowing the wielder to deal improved damage with theirunarmed strikes, plus discharge an electrical charge. The part along the backof the arm can expand to act as a small shield and generate a low levelparticle field that disrupts energy weapons targeting the wielder.

Voltage Crash (PL6Simple Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 1d4 + 1d6powered
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Bludgeoning + electricity
Size: Small
Weight: 5 lbs
Ammo: 15 minutes ofcontinuous use (150 rds)
Purchase DC: 20 Mil (+3)
Notes: Shield and Particle Field
Shield: The VoltageCrash can deploy a shield, about the size of a large buckler. While deployed,the wielder gains a +2 shield bonus to Defense, but unable to use it as aweapon except for shield bashing. Deploying the shield takes no power and doneas a free action on the wielder's turn.
Particle Field:While the shield is deployed, a particle field activates, as long as there ispower. Enemy energy weapons (wholly or partially deal concussion, electricity,fire or nonspecific energy) suffer -2 to strike the user. Each round the fieldis running uses 2 rounds of energy.




GEWS6021A2 TeslaSpark

As GE experimentsmore with energy weapons, they've expanded their Shocker series of meleeweapons and ranged weapons. The Tesla Spark is a weapon that fits between theStinger and Stopper heavy ion pistols, with better range, but average damage,includes a stun module, and a sweeper mode. In addition to these features, thedischarge from the Tesla Spark leaves a residual ionization on the target thatattracts arcs of electricity from nearby electrical attacks to the targetstruck, dealing farther damage.

GEWS6021A2 TeslaSpark (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 4d6 + Static Charge
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Electrical
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Med
Weight: 6 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 22 Mil (+3)
Notes: Stun, Static Charge, Sweeper.
Stun setting Fort DC15 or be stunned for 1d4 rounds. The stun setting can also be used in Sweepermode.
Static Charge: Thetarget struck has residual ionization from the Tesla Spark's strike, and anyelectrical based attacks within 30 feet of the affected target will chain abolt of electricity to the target dealing 1d4 electrical damage. Static Chargelasts for 1d4+1 rounds, unless the target is struck by an EMP, or is degaussed.Each successful powered attack from the Tesla Spark causes Static Charge totrigger, dealing its damage, plus extend the duration by 1 round.
Sweeper: Thissetting, free action to select which can only be done once per round, releasesa cone of electrical energy that fills a 60 foot long, 30 foot wide cone area.The rate of fire is still semi in this mode, deals 2d6 electrical damage plusStatic Charge, targets must succeed Reflex save DC 17 for half damage, butstill suffer from Static Charge but with half duration.




GEWS7001B3 LightningRod

The lightning rod isa long ranged rifle, built for marksman and snipers. The long barrel is linedwith a series of magnetic emitters that help condense the ion discharge forgreater range. This condensing and bombardment of magnetic fields allows the LightningRod to exploit GE's newest advances in electricity based weapons in the form ofthe ionization residue created by the new weapons, dealing greater damage whena marksman using a Lightning Rod is paired with a team using weapons such asthe Tesla Spark.

GEWS7001B3 LightningRod (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 4d6 +Charged Attack
Critical: 19-20x3
Damage Type: Electrical
Range Increment: 120 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 15 lbs
Ammo: 40
Purchase DC: 22 Mil (+3)
Notes: Electro-scope included, highly accurate granting a +1 to attack rolls.Charged Attack
Charged Attack: TheLightning Rod exploits and triggers Static Charge, dealing an extra 50% damageto the target struck, and deals double the Static Charge damage (2d4electrical) to the target struck and any target effected by Static Chargewithin 30 feet.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 2, 2016)

Magus Facio Burninator
TheBurninator is a fairly basic pump action shotgun offered by Magus Facio.Reinforced construction allows it to use dragon breath rounds without making itunreliable, supports the 3 inch 12 gauge rounds makes it fairly flexible. A fewrunes are carved into the solid wood stock, with a small fire opal mounted atthe front of the pump/ammunition tube. What makes the Burninator favoured iswhen you move the safety switch to 'Burninate' and pull the trigger, a gout ofmagical flame shoots from the opal. Although it can only be used 5 times a day,it is a far cheaper alternative to buying and switching to dragon breath roundsconstantly.

Damage:2d8
Critical:20
DamageType: Ballistic
RangeIncrement: 30 ft
Rate ofFire: S
Magazine:6 internal
Size:Large
Weight: 8lbs.
Restriction:Restricted (+2)
PDC: 23
Game Note:5 times per day the Burninator can cast Burning hands dealing 3d4 points offire damage with a range of 10 ft.




Burning Gloves
These areheavy combat gloves with heavy leather, Kevlar lining and steel plating toprotect the back of the hands and knuckles. Each knuckle has a small fire opalmounted on them. These gloves can be used as if they were brass knuckles, andwhen slapped together and the command word spoken, they burst into flames,adding fire damage to unarmed strikes. 
GameEffect: User's is considered armed if even unarmed, unarmed strikes can deallethal damage, and when activated, deal 1d6 points of additional fire damagefor 5 rounds. Can be activated 5 times a day.
PDC22 




*Forbiddance System*


*Bang*"Ow!"
"Carefulwith that. We can't have these parts damaged before we finish installingthem." Magus-Engineer Thomas warned the mechanic helping him.
"So..What's this thing supposed to do anyway?" The mechanic asked as he openedthe crate.
"Thisis a Forbiddance System."
"Forbiddance?Forbid what?"
Magus-EngineerThomas grunted a little as he tightened some bolts. "Vampires of course.See, vampires can't enter a home unless asked in. But places like mostbusinesses, libraries, and of course, hospitals like this one, are wide open tothem. So this device basically attempts the same thing for the building it'sinstalled in. Without these protecting our hospitals, these places are just onebig cornucopia, or buffet for those blood suckers."
"Doesit really work?"
"Usually.Although old vampires are a bit too powerful for the basic system. That's whythese things also have a few other features. Although you need a priest on handto make the most use of these."
"Oh..That would explain why we had to make one of the rooms nearby into abedroom."

TheForbiddance System is a huge breakthrough in magical research that combinesarcane, divine and technology into a very effective defensive system againstthe vampire hordes. The device looks like a large metal box with several glasscanisters, tubing and metal wiring with a fairly simple chair attached to thecontraption. In various spots there are several precious stones imbedded withgold and silver wiring and inlays running from the stone's mounting to varioustubes or canisters or the chair. Carved into the sides and various tubes are acombination of arcane runes and several passages from the Black Sea Scrolls andprayers. Also installed in important areas, such as back up generator rooms,main entrances to large patient areas and sometimes at main entrances aremountings that hold one diamond plus four smaller rubies surrounding thediamond.
TheForbiddance System must be installed in the top level of the building it isinstalled in. Once installed, the system provides a continuous modified MagicCircle (Evil) effect. Each morning a divine spell caster, or even just a priestor other member of the church such as bishops or cardinals, must sit in thechair and recite a specific passage from the Dead Sea Scrolls and one from thebible, which are also carved onto the device to renew the magic circle effect.If a member of the church, such as a priest, sits in the chair and has theneedle  and tube put into his arm, by trained medical staff, allowing hisblood to flow into a small canister beside the chair, which then flows into themain device, then back into the priest (the blood is ran through a filter sothat it is not contaminated before returning to the priest), the priest canmake use of several other effects. If an acolyte or other more powerful divinespell caster is used instead, the effects are more powerful.
Whiledconnected to the system in this manner, the user is aware of any undead orcreatures with the evil allegiance within the building and up to 50 ft outsidethe protected building. They are also aware of any people they know that are inthe protected building.
Throughthe diamond and ruby mountings the user can cast Searing Light at any targets,or if the user is a divine spell caster, can cast their spells through thesemountings, allowing them to attack any evil that try to get in or are runningthroughout the building.
GameNotes:
Acontinuous modified version of Magic Circle (Evil) is surrounding the building.Everyone inside the protected building gains a +2 bonus to saves againstabilities against evil creatures, such as a vampire's dominance gaze. Secondcreatures with the Evil allegiance can not enter the protected building unlessthey make a successful Will save DC 19. If a divine spell caster is hooked intothe device, add their Wisdom modifier to the DC for the Will save. This effectlasts for 10 minutes and covers the whole building.

When apriest or divine spell caster is hooked into the device the following spellscan be cast as a 6th level caster:
Mass curelight wounds to everyone on a single floor 5 times per day.

Createwater up to 6 gallons 10 times a day.

Delaypoison on everyone on a specific floor 4 times a day.

Clean oneverything in a single room, instead of a single target 3 times a day.

HaltUndead like the arcane version, but only on any undead, up to 3 that manage toget past the Magic Circle (Evil), must make a Will save DC 19. Unintelligentundead make no save, but vampires and other intelligent undead do. Haltedundead are immobile for 6 rounds or if they are attacked or take damage.

SearingLight can be casted up to 3 times a day at any location where a diamond andruby mounting is located. Deals 3d8 to any target hit, while undead take 6d6points of damage, and undead creatures particularly vulnerable to sunlight,such as vampires, take 6d8 points of damage.

When adivine spell caster is hooked in, they add their Wis modifier to the listed DCsfor saves. Also the divine spell caster may use their spell slots to cast moreof the effects using their own caster level for the extra castings of theeffects if it is higher than 6th. Also, divine spell casters may cast their ownspells through the device, although any spells they have prepared that have atarget of a single creature, or a group, must be done so near one of thediamond/ruby mountings.

Duringextended battles where one user has used up all their divine spells, if theyare capable of them, trained medical staff can switch one user for another onewithin two minutes. When they disconnect one user, some of their blood is leftin one of the containers to provide  some power for the system, allowingthem to hook up another user. After they put the needle in the new user, theyswitch the blood flow to a new container and remove the one with blood so thatit may be cleaned.
After 10minutes of use, the user is fatigued. After 20 minutes they are exhausted.After 20 minutes, the user must make a Fort save DC 15 every 5 minutes +1 per 5minutes past 25 minutes or take 1d3 points of temporary Con damage.

PDC 41 foran average sized 5 story building. +5 DC for every 5 extra stories or 25%increase in size. If the building is oddly shaped, like an L, two devices mustbe installed, and two priests or divine spell casters used for using theabilities in both areas. Takes about 1 year to make a Forbiddance System, ofwhich many arcane and divine rituals must be preformed at specific points inconstruction. Each piece must be painstakingly handcrafted and precise or elsethe whole system will not work. A dud Forbiddance System can still fetch aprice as a collector's item if any are found before being destroyed to preventcapture by vampire forces. A captured unit could probably fetch a PDC 55 rewardfrom vampire forces for a damaged one. A completely intact unit could fetch farmore. 




*Magus Facio Firecracker*

Anotherpopular release from Magus Facio is the Firecracker. A well crafted, balancedbullpup rifle chambered in the NPS's standard 8mm rifle rounds to makelogistics simple. Although not particularly powerful, the firecracker isenchanted so that up to 3 times a day, it can enchant any ammunition in it'smagazine with the Flaming Projectiles spell, turning normal bullets intoflaming bullets for enhanced damage. As a side effect of the enchantment, whenthe weapon is fired, the rounds sound like firecrackers being fired, especiallywhen on autofire. Also when the projectiles hit, there is a small splash offlames, although the splashing flames don't damage anything, they do make itvery spectacular to watch.

Damage:2d10
Critical:20
DamageType: Ballistic
RangeIncrement: 80 ft.
Rate ofFire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 13lbs
Ammo: 25box
Purchase:28 Res (+2)
Game Notes: Masterworked +1 weapon, adds +1 to attack rolls. Up to3 times per day, the user can activate the Flaming Projectiles spell bytwisting a small imbedded ruby set near the safety, which enchants all the ammoin the loaded magazine for about an hour, or until they are used, adding 1d6fire damage. Due to the added noise of the rounds when they are enchanted, theyreduce the Listen DC to notice the weapon being fired by -2. Also the enchantedrounds act as tracers, or mini flares, illuminating their path as they travelwith a 10 ft radius until they strike their target, where the splash of fireilluminates a 20 ft area for a few seconds (just the round they were fired in).


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 2, 2016)

Magical Gear

What happens if youhave magic in your future campaigns? A society that has progressed passed themedieval age type of government to democracy or other forms, advancing intechnology, industrializing magic?
How do you go about creating magic items for such a society?
Well here's a few thoughts I had.
"Common" or simple magical items and spells can replace modernequivalents, only with a more magical flare to them. For instance, flashlightsare now a tube or some other item with light cast upon it. Toolkits are a fewitems in a box that casts the spell Repair, or a hand held wand like devicethat casts Unseen Servant with ranks in Repair, Craft: Mechanical orElectronics. Firearms are shaped similar to future variants, but are anevolution to wands, using a universal magical power source that are like apower pack, which provides the power to the weapon. The weapon would have anevoke chamber which is programmed with the particular spell that deals damage,or particular effect, which projects the spells effect.
More powerful items and spells can be incorporated as well, like sensor systemswould make use of divination spells, arcane eye and the like.
The cost of such items would be reduced as well. After converting any goldprice (from sources of items such as DMG) to PDC, reduce it by 2 or 3, for morecommon types of devices, bringing them closer to technological equivalents.More uncommon items, such as weapons, reduce the PDC by 1 or 2. This is due tothe mass production of such items, making them cheaper. Magical items wouldn'tneed to be mastercrafted to be enchanted, as the process of enchanting themwould be far more streamlined and simplified. 

Many magical items would have many technological features, allowing those whoare not spellcasters to make use of the item. 
For example, the magical equivalent of a flashlight. It would be something assimple as a tube with a crystal at one end, and a button on top. The button ispressed and the light is turned on. Inside this tube would be a power source, acrystal that contains raw magical power, connected to a power transformer (thisis used more in devices that create a specific type of energy, such as magicalfirearms), then connected to an evoke chamber which has a programmed spell init, which then when the button is pressed, activates and releases the spell. Inthis case, the light spell, which draws power from the power source until it isturned off again, or is drained.

Such magical items would be created in factories, much like those we havetoday, where individual components can be made there, or brought in from otherfactories. People, or animated objects, or even golems would assemble thecomponents into the finished pieces. The evoke chambers and their programmingwould most likely be built and programmed in factories designed just forcreating and programming them. These facilities would most likely employspellcasters, with ones using low level spells could employ low levelcasters.  These spell casters wouldoperate devices that can cast the spells necessary, or just provide the energyneeded for the spells, as long as the caster can cast the spell. For those thatdon't know the spell, the spell would most likely be provided with theequipment, similar to a scroll, but not erased from the source. This wouldallow the caster to cast the spell repeatedly, programming multiple evokechambers in a day, just like a machine operator building parts of anengine.

The power sources would most likely be crystals, which could be placed in aprotective shell much like batteries and power packs. These would be chargedwith magical energy from large magical sources, such as a power planet designedto provide magical energy. Such places would most likely have portals or someother means of collecting energy from a plane of energy, such as the Plane ofPositive Energy, or the Elemental Plane of Fire, or locations with strong sourcesof magical energy. 

With magic as an available option to how things are done, things like powergeneration could be even more powerful, or perhaps even smaller and simpler.For example, power generating stations. Instead of huge nuclear power stations,a smaller facility could provide the same amount of power. Instead of a nuclearpower plant, magic can be used instead. A simple means would be a portal to alocation such as a volcano, which allows lava to flow into a tank of water,which creates steam, which then goes into a turbine, which powers generatorsthat create electrical energy. Wind power could be more viable as many windmilltype devices could be built into a valley and a portal to the Elemental Planeof Air opened, or a magical device that creates wind, or even just redirects itright into the valley, and can be directed by users as they wish. Greater powerdemand, just increase the wind as necessary, or lower when not as much power isneeded. 
Instead of internal combustion engines, magical energy to animate the vehicleslightly, or a piece of elemental fire, or something similar to a continualflame provides the power necessary to move thevehicle.

Technological devices could be enhanced with magical abilities, either throughnormal enchanting methods, but done cheaper from such a society, or through theaddition of evoke chambers and the necessary components necessary.

For things that require a caster level, such as Spell Resistance or Dispelling,the minimal caster level is used at -1 due to the mass production. For someitems, just handwave some stuff to make easier. Like most magical firearms aremore designed for combat and penetrating spell resistance, most weapons wouldhave a caster level of 4 or 5 as many of the spells are Level 1 to3.

Example magical fire arm
Blaster
Blasters are force weapons that are fairly common and cheap. As a force weaponit can damage both animate and inanimate objects, and can affect incorporealcreatures. The blaster emits a bright muzzle flash with a loud squealingretort. A bright pulse of light then streaks to the target and bursts withshattering impact and a spray of object shards, smoke, and sparks. Someblasters also have the ability to knock back opponents. Blasters use a modifiedversion of the classic magic missile spell.

Blaster Pistol (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d4
Critical: 20
Damage Type: force
Range Increment: 20 ft
Rate of Fire: semi
Size: small
Weight: 3 lb
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 16 Lic (+1)
Notes: 
Optional ability Knockback: If a blaster with this ability hits, it initiates abull rush attack on the target. Use the damage roll (before deducting anydamage reduction, if any) of the blaster attack for its strength value.Subtract 8 from the blaster's roll.

Underbarrel Fireball Attachment
This is a magical device that provides the benefits of a grenade launcher, butuses the spell fireball instead. As it uses a more powerful spell and is anattachment, it has a more limited payload than a dedicated weapon. Theattachment looks a little similar to current underbarrel attachments, but issmaller and instead of an open barrel, it has a ruby-like crystal at the end,and a small magical power pack fits into the back of it. When activated, thelauncher fires a small red glowing ball, about the size of an acorn, whichexplodes upon contact.

Underbarrel Fireball Attachment (PL5/6)
Damage: 5d6
Critical: -
Burst Radius: 20 ft
Reflex DC: 15
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: semi
Size: Tiny
Weight: 3 lbs
Ammo: 10 box
Purchase DC: 18 Mil (+3)
Notes: Universal mount for most rifles.



BlasterRifle (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 5d4
Critical: 20
Damage Type: force
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: S/A
Size: medium
Weight: 6 lb
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 18 Lic (+1)
Notes: Uses a special power pack not compatible with normal energyweapons.
Optional Knockback: If a blaster with this ability hits, it initiates a bullrush attack on the target. Use the damage roll (before deducting any damagereduction, if any) of the blaster attack for its strength value. Subtract 4from the blaster's roll. Increase PDC by +1 to install thisability.

Magical Power Packs
These power packs provide power to magical weapons and are not compatible withnormal energy weapons. They look similar to normal power packs, but areslightly smaller, and the contacts look more like crystals than metal.
PDC 9




Blazer
Blazers are magical energy weapons that discharge small, sizzling orbs ofmagical flame with a trailing tail of fire. This easily ignites any unattendedflammable objects. Pyromaniacs and arsonists delight in usingblazers.

Blazer Pistol (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 25 ft
Rate of Fire: s
Size: small
Weight: 3 lb
Ammo: 50
Purchase DC: 16 Res (+2)
Notes: Uses magic power packs only.
Optional Flash: When the projectile from blazers with this ability strikes atarget, it flares up. This flash requires the target to make a Fortitude saveor be dazed for 1d4 rounds (character is unable to act, take no actions, but stillgets normal Defense). The DC for the Fortitude save is equal to the hit pointdamage. Increases PDC by +1.

Blazer Rifle (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: s/a
Size: medium
Weight: 7.5 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 18 Res (+2)
Notes: Uses magic power packs only.
Optional Flash: When the projectile from the blazer with this ability strikes atarget, it flares up. This flash requires the target to make a Fortitude saveor be dazed for 1d4 rounds. The DC for the Fortitude save is equal to the hitpoint damage. Increases PDC by +1.




ZenithAnalyzer

The Zenith Analyzer is a magical portable sensory unit. It looks like a largeset of digital binoculars combined with night vision type gear. On the side isa set of buttons, with two D-pad joysticks, one on each side. Its basicfunctions as a set of digital binoculars, plus with the casting of darkvisionwith the press of a button, allows their use at night, usable up to a maximumof 5 hours per day. Also installed is a digital recorder that can record up to5 hours of video or thousands of still pictures. An additional ability wasadded to make the zenith even more useful is the ability to cast arcane eye,for allowing remote viewing. The two D-pad joysticks are used to control themovement and direction of the remote eye, for up to 5 minutes of use at a time.The eye can used about 5 times a day, and drains the power pack of 2 minutesworth of power. The digital recorder can be used with the arcane eye, making ita great tool in scouting or for rescue operations.
The zenith analyzer uses a smaller magical power pack which provides up to 10hours of continuous power.
Weight: 4 lbs
PDC: 13

Small magical power packs, used in most portable devices such as flashlights,and tools has a PDC of 5 for 5 power packs.


Munder
Munder weapons use a modified version of the mage hand spell to fire anon-magical projectile, although magical projectiles can easily be used. Theadvantage of this is the projectiles aren't subjected to spell resistance, andcan make use of specialty rounds. Some non-magic users like using the munder asit is fairly silent, and doesn't leave any normal evidence, except for the usedround itself, as there is no residual magnetic traces, as from a railgun orcoilguns, nor chemicals from weapons that use such propellants. Most mundersuse a projectile about the size of a 5.56mm round, although the barrels havespace for up to a .50 cal projectile. This allows them to launch specialmunitions, including possibly mini grenades, syringes, short steel rods, andprojectiles made of non-metallic origins, such as wood, orjade.

Munder Pistol (PL 6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic/varies
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: s
Size: small
Weight: 4 lbs
Ammo: 15 box
Purchase DC: 17 Lic (+1)
Notes: Uses a smaller magical power pack, similar to those used in smalldevices, this allows for a munder pistol to fire up to 200 times before needingto be replaced. The damage type can vary depending on the type of munitionsused. A sharp piece of metal or wood of the proper size would change the damagetype to piercing.

Munder Rifle (PL 6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic/varies
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: s, a
Size: large
Weight: 10 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 19 Lic (+1)
Notes: Can use a standard magical power pack which allows for up to 500firings. The damage type can vary depending on the type of munitions used. Asharp piece of metal or wood of the proper size would change the damage type topiercing.




ProgrammableWands
With magic becoming more prolific, but with many still not trained in its fulluse, some mages got together with engineers and began designing a way to makewands cheaper, allowing many, with the funds, to have magic available option.
The wands themselves are usually metal, or extremely strong plastic, tubesabout 6 or 8 inches in length. At one end is a fitting for three gemstones,usually a diamond, emerald and ruby, worth about PDC 11 to 13 each. Gold andsilver wiring wraps around each gem and disappears into the tube's insidesbehind the fitting. On the top is a push button and a slide lock to preventaccidental pressing of the button from activating the wand. Behind the buttonis a small diamond set flush with the surface of the tube. At the other end isa flip cover to a memory card slot. The memory card requires enough memory forthe spell, which is 100 mb per level of spell, plus 500 mb for miscellaneousfiles and programs for interfacing with the wand. The wands can only use spellsof up to 3rd level.
The wand contains 50 charges, and when activated, by pushing the button andaiming the wand at the target, the spell activates, using up 1 charge per spelllevel. The charges can be recharged by any mage by channelling spell energyinto the wand, by the mage holding the wand, with thumb covering the diamondthat is behind the trigger button. Each spell level channeled into the wandrecharges that many charges. Switching out memory cards, provided the user hasanother one in an easily accessible pocket is a move equivalent action toremove and replace with a different card.
Weight: 1.5 lbs
PDC: 21
Craft: Use similar rules as crafting a wand, using same feats, such as CraftWand or Craft Wonderous Item, able to cast at least level 2 spells, and expand100 experience points, at least 3 ranks in Craft: Mechanical.

The spells that can be loaded onto a memory card can be any spell usually foundin wands, usually offensive or defensive spells, and use of the Scribe Scrollfeat to scribe the spell into a special program on a computer. Techno mages cando this as a class feature. All normal costs for scribing scrolls must be paid,just like scribing a normal scroll. 

There are some versions of the programmable wand that can hold multiple spellsinstead of the normal one spell. These versions will have a small display,similar to an ipod, or other small digital music device, two buttons forscrolling up or down through the list of spells, and a select button. Thememory card must be big enough to contain all of the spells to be uploaded.These wands can still only use spells of only up to 3rd level.
Weight: 1.5 lbs
PDC: 22
To craft the multi spell wands, is just like crafting a programmable wand, onlyalso require 3 ranks in Craft: Electrical, and the expenditure of 200experience points.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 2, 2016)

Magic PepperboxPistol
This four barreled pepperbox style pistol is powered by a magic power pack,firing four magical energy darts, similar to magic missile spell. There is afire select that allows the user to fire anywhere from 1 to all four missiles,but each time the weapon fires, it uses one charge, no matter how many missilesare fired.

Magic Pepperbox Pistol
Damage: 1d4, 2d4, 3d4, 4d4
Critical: x2
Damage Type: Force
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Small
Weight: 2 lbs
Ammo: 50 box using magic power packs
Purchase DC: 18 Lic (+1)
Notes: For purposes of Spell resistance, use roll as a 7th Level caster.




Magic Missile RocketPack
This weapon consists of a shoulder harness, similar to hockey or footballshoulder pads, only heavier with better straps for support, with a box likedevice on one shoulder, about one foot wide, half a foot tall and three feetlong, with a handle and trigger in front of the shoulder. A sight is mounted onthe side with a couple of buttons and dials on it. The dials and buttons areused to selecting targets within sight and zooming in and out. This rocketlauncher fires 5 magic missiles, able to target up to 5 targets within 20 feetof each other within the sight. The magic missiles can be divided amongst thenumber of targets selected, up to 5, or all to one, requiring a single attackroll for all targets.
The box launcher is on a pivot mount, letting it tilt back into an upwardposition against the back, with the handle folding back so that it's out of theway when not in use.

Magic Missile Rocket Pack
Damage: 1d4+1 per magic missile
Critical: x2
Damage Type: Force
Range Increment: 150 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 15 lbs
Ammo: 50 box using magical power packs
Purchase DC: 23 Mil (+3)
Notes: For purposes of Spell resistance, considered 9th level caster.




Magically EnhancedPolice Cruiser

These police cruisers are found in societies that make use of magic. Mostenhancements are designed for subduing and capturing magical or supernaturalcriminals.
The cruiser is the same as normal cruisers, but has the followingabilities:
The doors of the cruiser are affected by an Arcane Lock spell tied to a set ofkeys, preventing prisoners from easily escaping or anyone trying to steal thecruiser.
Mounted on the roof is a tube device mounted on remote control turret connectedto a remote control that looks similar to a video game controller with a videodisplay connected to a gun camera. This device is a multi-spell projected withseveral spells already programmed into it, using magic power packs. Thisdevices has the following spells programmed into it: Break Enchantment (40 ft),Hold Person (170 feet, 7 rounds), Sleep (170 ft, 15 ft radius, 7 minutes), Slow(up to 7 targets, 40 ft, 7 rounds), and Web (170 ft, 20 ft spread, 70 minutes),cast as a 7th level caster.
The windshield and front two windows, made of a crystal, magically reinforced,can be enchanted with the following spells up to 3 times per day: True Seeing(7 minutes), Darkvision (7 hours), cast as a 7th level caster.
In addition, the following spells affect the whole car: Invisibility (7minutes, up to twice a day) for stake outs, Protection from Arrows/Bullets (70minutes, 10/+2, 70 hit points, once a day).
Besides containing all the normal equipment of a cruiser (Urban Arcana, page81), it also contains a portable ram that can cast the spell Knock as a 6thlevel caster up to 5 times a day, and function as a normal portableram.
Other stats remain the same, except PDC increased to 32.




Vampiric Sword

The vampiric swordis imbued with a power similar to that a vampire, stealing life from those itcuts into, healing the wielder, as it leaves grievous wounds that continue tobleed. Many vampire hunters use these weapons as a means of turning the vampire'spowers against them. The sword is a long slightly curved, single sided bladethat is the colour of fresh blood. It feels warm to the touch every time itcuts into a target. When the vampiric sword's powers are used, healing thewielder as it wounds the target, the wield feels a small rush of power as theyare healed.

Vampiric Sword
Damage: 1d8+1 +2d6 vs undead + 1d4 bleeding.
Critical: 19-29
Damage Type: slashing
Size: medium
Weight: 6 lbs
Purchase DC: 
Notes: Bleeding, vampiric bite, undead bane.
Bleeding - The vampiric sword uses powerful magic, some say even parts ofvampires themselves to deliver grievous wounds, dealing 1d4 bleeding damageevery round. This applies to even vampires.
Vampiric Bite - Every time the vampiric sword deals damage to a target, livingor undead, and even outsider, the wielder is healed 1d4 hit points.
Undead Bane - the vampiric sword deals an extra 2d6 against undead targetsincluding zombies, skeletons, vampires, mummies, etc.




InfernalWeapons
These weapons were crafted by demons and impart evil magic on those they wound,causing curses or pain upon the target for acts of sins they perform, usuallyviolence.
Many of the weapons have engravings on their blades of various demons, devilsand acts of violence. The blades are usually also black with sickly green orred accents, and feel warm to the touch, and seem to vibrate as they drawblood.

Infernal Blade
This sword is similar to a falchion, large curved heavy blade, with serrationson the back side. Along the sides are depictions of various demons and violentacts. This is the most basic of the infernal weapons, causing a Sin thatreduces the target's defenses, leaving them open to attack every time theyperform an offensive action.
Infernal Blade
Damage: 2d4+2
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: slashing
Size: Medium
Weight: 5 lbs
Purchase DC: 24 (Illegal +4)
Notes: Defensive Sin
Defensive Sin - When a target is strike and it successfully deals damage, thetarget immediately suffers -2 to Defense for 1d4+1 rounds (Fort save DC11+damage dealt to reduce duration by half). During this time, if the targettakes any kind of offensive action, the target suffers a cumulative -1 penaltyto Defense and -1 to Reflex. Multiple strikes from the Infernal Blade willincrease the duration of the Defensive Sin by 2 rounds.

Soulfinder
The soulfinder is a heavy blade  attachedto a stout handle that runs up the entire blade, used in a more choppingmotion. The markings on the sides depict demons pulling souls from victims. Soulfinderblades also imbue Defensive Sin on targets, but also have the ability to strikeback almost on their own against targets with Defensive Sin when they attackthe wielder.
Soulfinder
Damage: 1d10+2
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: slashing
Size: Larger
Weight: 10 lbs
Purchase DC: 26 (Illegal +4)
Notes: Defensive Sin, Counter Sin
Defensive Sin - When a target is strike and it successfully deals damage, thetarget immediately suffers -2 to Defense for 1d4+1 rounds (Fort save DC11+damage dealt to reduce duration by half). During this time, if the targettakes any kind of offensive action, the target suffers a cumulative -1 penaltyto Defense and -1 to Reflex. Multiple strikes from the Infernal Blade will increasethe duration of the Defensive Sin by 2 rounds.
Counter Sin - Whenever an opponent suffering from Defensive Sin attacks thewielder of a Soulfinder, the wielder makes a Reflex save DC equal to theattacker's attack roll. Success means the wielder gains a free attack ofopportunity with the Soulfinder. This attack of opportunity does not countagainst wielder's normal number of attack of opportunity and can happen as manytimes as the wield is attacked in a round by opponents with Defensive Sin.
 
Infernal Axe
The Infernal Axe is a two headed axe with images of blood sacrifices along itsblades. The edges are always stained with blood, which looks fresh no matterhow much they are cleaned. These weapons cause deep wounds that continue tobleed. These weapons deal even greater wounds to those suffering from DefensiveSin.
Infernal Axe
Damage: 1d8+2
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Slashing
Size: Medium
Weight: 10 lbs
Purchase DC: 25 (Illegal +4)
Notes: Wounding, Mortal Sin
Wounding - The Infernal Axe has the wounding ability.
Mortal Sin - Those hit with the Infernal Axe that are suffering from DefensiveSin suffer 1d4 points of damage each round, which is similar to the woundingability, and stacks with wounding and each successful strike from the InfernalAxe. This damage functions just like the wounding damage. 

Sinflayer - This double headed axe has images of demons using their clawsripping into people, and feels warm to the touch. When used in combat, it seemsto want to strike targets on its own, sometimes hitting opponents that had justbe struck by the wielder.
Sinflayer
Damage: 1d12+2
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Slashing
Size: Medium
Weight: 15 lbs
Purchase DC: 28 (Illegal +4)
Notes: Wounding, Mortal Sin, Blood Hungry
Wounding - The Sinflayer has the wounding ability.
Mortal Sin - Those hit with the Sinflayer that are suffering from Defensive Sinsuffer 1d4 points of damage each round, which is similar to the woundingability, and stacks with wounding and each successful strike from theSinflayer. This damage functions just like the wounding damage. 
Blood Hungry - When the wielder hits an opponent that is suffering a bleedingwound, such as the wounding ability or mortal sin, the wielder gains a freeattack at -5 to attack roll, but with a +1 for every point of bleeding damagingthe opponent is suffering per round. For example, if an opponent is sufferingfrom 3 points of bleeding damage each round, the wielder gets a free attack at-2 to the attack roll.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 2, 2016)

Spells

Breathe Without Air
Transmutation
Level: 1
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1standard action
Range: Personal
Target: You or oneperson touched
Duration: 10minutes/level
Saving Throw:Negates
Spell Resistance:No
This spell enables the target to function normally without air, whether it beunderwater or in a vacuum, or in an area with little or no oxygen.Unfortunately, the magic does not protect the target from magic toxins, orother types of magic, but does protect against man-made and natural gases. Thetarget is immune to man-made or natural gases, and does gain a +2 bonus againstmagic gases or airborne toxins. The target of the spell must still haveprotection against dangerous environments, such as the vacuum of space or deepwater, as the spell will not protect against the extreme cold of both or thepressure of extremely deep water. 


Life Source
Transmutation
Level: 3
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 fullround
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration:Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
By using the LifeSource spell, the caster is able to convert some of his/her life energy (HitPoints) into spell energy for casting spells. The caster must inflict at least1 point of damage to themselves, and sacrifice the hit points, which causespain and temporary weakness. For every 5 hit points sacrificed, the castergains 1 spell level which can be used for any level of spell. For 0-levelspells, two can be cast. The caster is nauseated for 1d4+1 rounds after castingthis spell. So a caster can sacrifice 15 hit points and gain 3 spell levels.These levels can be used to power meta-magic feats for spontaneous caster.These spell levels last until the caster rests or is rendered unconscious. Ifthe spell would draw enough hit points to take the caster below 0 hit points,the spell doesn't function, as the caster's subconscious prevents him or herfrom doing so.


ArcaneAcceleration
Transmutation [Starship]
Level: Mage 1; 
Components: V, M;
Casting Time: Attack action; 
Range: Touch;
Target: Starship touched; 
Duration: Concentration, up to 1 round/level; 
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless) (object);
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) (object)
The targeted starship’s tactical speed is increased by 1,000 ft. (2 squares)for the spell’s duration. The caster must remain in contact with the starship –seated at a crew station
counts – for thespell’s duration. 
Material Component: A small vial of pure water harvested from a comet.

Arcane Acceleration,Greater
Transmutation [Starship]
Level: Mage 3; 
Components: V, S;
Casting Time: Attack action; 
Range: Touch;
Target: Starship touched; 
Duration: Concentration, up to 1 round/level; 
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless) (object);
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) (object)
This spell functions like arcane acceleration, except that the starship’stactical speed is increased by 1,500 ft. (3 squares) for the spell’sduration.


ArcaneMissile
Transmutation [Starship]
Level: Mage 1; 
Components: V, M;
Casting Time: Attack action; 
Range: Touch;
Target: Missile touched; 
Duration: 1 minute/level; 
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless) (object); 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) (object)
This spell imbues one missile with a +2d10 bonus to damage per two casterlevels (round down) of the spellcaster. A single missile may only be affectedonce by this spell and the spell loses this enhancement bonus if it is notfired before the spell expires.

EldritchFeedback
Evocation [Starship]
Level: Mage 3; 
Components: V, S;
Casting Time: Attack action; 
Range: Starship Tactical (1,000 ft. + 500 ft./level);
Target: One starship and its crew; 
Duration: Instantaneous; 
Saving Throw: Will half;
Spell Resistance: Yes
The energy systems aboard the targeted starship surge with eldritch power thatreleases through headsets, keypads, and other ship’s instruments. All crewmembers at their stations suffer 1d8 points of damage +1 point per caster level(maximum +5).
Each affected crew member may make a Will save and, on a successful save, thedamage is reduced to one-half. If this save fails, in addition to the damage,the crew member is
stunned. A stunnedcrew member loses his Dexterity bonus, drops whatever he was holding, can takeno attack or move actions, and takes a –2 penalty to Defense. The starship’sautopilot system kicks in if the pilot is stunned.

GravitationalDominance
Evocation [Starship]
Level: Mage 4; 
Components: S; 
Casting Time: Attack action; 
Range: Starship Tactical (1,000 ft. + 500 ft./level); 
Target: One starship;
Duration: Instantaneous; 
Saving Throw: Will negates (object); 
Spell Resistance: Yes (object)
The targeted starship is flung through a short section of space by this spell.The caster may move the targeted starship in any direction 1d4+1 squares,including flinging the  targeted starshipinto nearby objects: a starship directed by this spell into an occupied squareautomatically makes a ramming attempt (caster makes a Spellcraft check DC 10 +target’s Defense) and, on a successful attempt, the flung starship ramswhatever object was in the occupied square. See the SRD for rules on starshipsand ramming.

StealthAura
Illusion [Starship]
Level: Mage 3; 
Components: S; 
Casting Time: Attack action; 
Range: Starship Tactical (1,000 ft. + 500 ft./level); 
Target: One starship of Mediumweight size or smaller;
Duration: Concentration, up to 1 round/level;
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless) (object); 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) (object)
The targeted starship has total concealment for the duration of the spell. Toattack a starship under the effects of this spell, an attacker must guess inwhich square the starship currently is (or determine its position based onwhere it attacked last), and even if the guess is accurate, there is a 50%chance that the attack misses.
This spell supersedes the effects of a sensor jammer, stealth screen, orcloaking screen that may already be activated on the targeted starship.

Stealth Aura, Greater
Illusion [Starship]
Level: Mage 5; 
Components: S; 
Casting Time: Attack action; 
Range: Starship Tactical (1,000 ft. + 500 ft./level); 
Target: One starship;
Duration: Concentration, up to 1 round/level;
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless) (object); 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) (object)
This spell functions like stealth aura, except that it affects any size ofstarship.

Stealth Aura,Mass
Illusion [Starship]
Level: Mage 4; 
Components: V, S;
Casting Time: 1 minute; 
Range: Starship Tactical (1,000 ft. + 500 ft./level); 
Target: All starships of Mediumweight size or smaller within range; 
Duration: Concentration, up to 1 round/level; 
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless) (object); 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) (object)
This spell functions like stealth aura, except that it affects multiplestarships.


Cranial Hard Drive
Enchantment
Level: Arcane 4;
Components: S, F; 
Casting Time: One minute; 
Range: Touch; 
Target: One personal computer or data storage device; 
Duration: 30 minutes/level; 
Saving Throw: None; 
Spell Resistance: Yes
This spell allows the caster to copy all the data from a personal computer,external hard drive, or other data storage device (up to 1 GB), store it in herown brain, and then transfer that data onto another computer or storage device.
While stored in herhead, the data is inaccessible and the caster temporarily loses 1 point ofIntelligence (as it takes up valuable mental circuitry), which may be restoredat the cost of losing the data. When the spell ends, the caster purges anyremaining data, losing all memory of its contents and instantly restoring thelost Intelligence.
Focus: Networkingcable compatible with targeted computer or device.


Download Skill
Enchantment[Mind-Affecting]
Level: Arcane 1;
Components: V, S, M; 
Casting Time: Attack action; 
Range: Personal; 
Target: You; 
Duration: 5 minutes
This spell provides you with a +5 insight bonus to a single chosen skill, evenone that normally cannot be used untrained. While download skill provides youwith a rudimentary understanding of a skill, you may not take 10 or take 20 onany skill checks unless you actually have ranks in that skill and time permits.
Material Component:A computer chip.


FireBolt
Evocation (Fire)
Level: 1
Components: V, S
Casting Time: Attack action
Range: 100 ft +25 ft/level
Target: 1 target
Duration: Instantaneous/special
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes

A missile of magical fire darts forth from your hand, similar to magic missile,however it doesn't strike unerringly, dealing 1d4 points of fire damage.Although the spell duration is unique, the caster is able to fire 1 fire boltplus an additional fire bolt for every 3 character levels, up to a maximum of 5bolts at level 13. Each bolt can be fired as a standard attack, thus characterswith multiple attacks from high levels can fire as many bolts as they haveattacks after the spell is cast. The unfired bolts will remain available for 1round / character level or until the character casts another spell.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 2, 2016)

PsionicPowers

Claws of the Cat
Strength or Dexterity
Level: Battle Mind 1
Display: Visual, Material
Manifestation Time: Attack action
Range Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 hour/level
Power Points: 2

This power is similar to the Claws of the Bear power, only slightly weaker.Your hands and fingers lengthen slightly, and you grow claws on your fingers ofboth hands. The power grants you a claw attack (which does not provoke attacksof opportunity) that deals 1d6 points of slashing damage (plus Strengthmodifier). You are considered armed. Unlike the claws of the bear, you cangrasp and manipulate objects, but suffer a -2 penalty to all checks and rolls(including weapons) as long as this power remains in effect. You can use thispower in conjunction with feats (including weapon finesse), powers, or spellsallowing additional attacks on your turn, and it can be used with multipleattacks gained through level advancement.



Bio-Regeneration
Constitution
Level: Battle Mind 3, Telepath 4
Display: Visual, Material
Manifestation Time: 1 full round
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: Instantaneous
Power Points: 15

This ability allows oneself to will themselves free of disease or poison andback to health, and heal physical damage and injury. Although this ability doesnot regenerate limbs, it does cure the user of one disease or poison (can onlycure and heal one, so if the user is inflicted by 2 different poisons ordiseases, must pick one to cure and heal) and heals any ability damage done bythem, or can heal 3d6 points of damage, or can heal 1d4 points of abilitydamage from any other source. The user can only select one of these choices, sothey user can not heal 3d6 points of damage and also cure a poison or disease,must select one or the other. While this power is manifesting, the user can notpartake in any strenuous actions, such as attacking, running, or full defenseactions, only simple actions like dodging, walking at normal speed, or hiding,nor manifesting other psionic powers.



HealingTouch
Constitution
Level: Battle Mind 2, Telepath 2
Display: Visual, Material
Manifestation Time: Standard action
Range: Touch
Target: One creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Power Points: 4

By touching a creature and channeling your psychic powers through your hand,you can heal physical injuries of the target. You can heal a creature willing,or unconscious target without making a touch attack, but an unwilling or one inthe middle of combat requires a touch attack. You can only heal organiccreatures, those made of metal, such as robots, or minerals or other inorganicmaterial can not be healed. You heal the touch target 2d4 points of damage, anda successful Treat Injury check  (DC 15)can heal an extra +2 points of damage.



IncreasedHealing
Constitution
Level: 1
Display: Material
Manifestation Time: Standard action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 round / level
Power Points: 3

By channeling your psychic energies into your body's healing ability, you cangreatly improve it for short periods of time. You gain fast heal 1 for as longas the power is manifested, or unless you are knocked unconscious before theduration is up.



PsychicDiagnosis
Intelligence
Level: 1 Telepath
Display: Visual, Material
Manifestation Time: Move equivalent action
Range: Touch or 1 foot per level
Target: 1 creature
Duration: Varies
Power Points: 2

Your eyes glow a soft green as you use your psychic powers to sense what iswrong with a person. You are able to, with a Concentration check (DC 13), andone round of concentration, determine if the target is poisoned, diseased, orhow badly injured (know current hit points compared to normal), or affected bydrugs, or magic, or other ailment, but only determine one of these (GM choicefor which is most potent or damaging to the target). A second full round ofconcentration will allow the user to discover another ailment, or know exactlywhat the previously known ailment is (Concentration check is the same eachround), and so on for further rounds. Each round the user concentrates grants a+1 bonus to any Treat Injury checks they, or someone they inform, for curing orhealing the target, up to a maximum of +5. For example, Joe falls unconscious,then Bob the psychic uses psychic diagnosis. In the first round he discoversJoe is poisoned, a second round of concentration will reveal Bob was poisonedwith arsenic.
Completely unknown, alien or new poisons, diseases or ailments will increasethe Concentration DC by +1 or more, up to a maximum of +5, GMdetermination.


Resist Cold
Constitution
Level: 2
Display: Visual, Material
Manifestation Time: Standard action
Range: Personal or touch
Target: You or 1 target
Duration: 1 minute / level
Power Points: 3

You are able to create a barely noticeable field of psychic energy around youthat glows softly, to protect you or one target you touch from the cold. You orthe touched target is immune to extreme cold temperatures, gaining coldresistance 5 and immune to cold exposure until the duration ends. When struckby a cold attack, there is a brief flash of blue light as the field protectsagainst the attack.


Resist Heat
Constitution
Level: 2
Display: Visual
Manifestation Time: Standard action
Range: Personal or touch
Target: You or 1 target
Duration: 1 minute / level
Power Points: 3

You are able to create a barely noticeable field of psychic energy around youthat glows softly, to protect you or one target you touch from the heat. You orthe touched target is immune to extreme hot temperatures, gaining fireresistance 5, and heat exposure until the duration ends. When struck by a fireattack, there is a brief flash of red light as the field protects against theattack.


AdaptBody
Constitution
Level: 4
Display: Visual, Material
Manifestation Time: 1 standard action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 hour/level
Power Points: 9

Your body automatically adapts to hostile environments. You can adapt tounderwater, extremely cold, or airless environments, allowing you to survive asif you were a creature native to that environment. You can breathe and move(though penalties to movement and attacks, if any for a particular environment,if any for a particular environment, remain), and you take no damage simplyfrom being in that environment. You need not specify what environment you areadapting to when you manifest this power; simply activate it, and your bodywill instantly adapt to any hostile environment as needed throughout theduration.
You can somewhat adapt to extreme environment features such as acid, lava,fire, and electricity. Any environmental feature that normally directly deals 1or more dice of damage per round (such as lava, which deals 20d6 points ofdamage per round of immersion) deals you only half the usual amount ofdamage.
An attack form is not treated as an environment. For example, even if you'readapted to extremely cold conditions, you are still vulnerable to attacks thatdeal cold damage.


AffinityField
Constitution
Level: 4
Display: Visual, material
Manifestation Time: 1 full round
Range: 20 ft radius emanation, centered on you
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates (potentially harmless)
Duration: 1 round/level
Power Points: 17

You create an affinity feedback loop with all creatures within the area. Whilethe duration lasts, affected creatures take damage (including ability damage)as you do and heal all wounds as you do. For instance, if you take 8 points ofdamage from a gun shot, all creatures within the area also take 8 points ofdamage. On the other hand, if you are healed, all creatures in the affinityfield are also healed. Hit points gained or lost persist after this power ends.
Creatures in range are also subject to magical and psionic effects of 3rd levelor lower. Creatures that have an affinity to you gain a saving throw againsteach new power transferred through the affinity field as if the power weremanifested upon them normally. All magical and psionic effects transferred tosubjects fade at the end of this power's duration, although instantaneouseffects remain, such as the effects of curing powers. If you suddenly becomeimmune to a particular effect or power, the effect or power to which you areimmune cannot be transferred to creatures that have affinity toyou.

Aposi
Intelligence
Level: Telepath 5
Display: Visual
Manifestation Time: 1 full round
Range: 25 ft +5 ft/2 levels
Target: One living psionic creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates
Power Points: 15, XP

By using this power, you delete 1d4 powers permanently from the subject's mind.You specify the level of each power, and the GM randomly determines which ofthe subject's powers is actually deleted.
XP Cost: 50 XP per level of the deleted powers.


Astral Construct
Intelligence
Level: 2
Display: Visual; see text
Manifestation Time: 1 full round
Range: 25 ft +5 ft /level
Effect: One created astral construct
Duration: 1 round/level
Power Points: 3

This power creates one 1st level astral construct of solidified ectoplasm thatattacks your enemies. It appears where you designate and acts immediately, onyour turn. It attacks your opponents to the best of its ability. As a freeaction, you can mentally direct it not to attack, to attack particular enemies,or perform other actions. The astral construct acts normally on the last roundof the power's duration and dissipates at the end of its turn.
Astral constructs are not summoned; they are created on the plane you inhabit(using ectoplasm drawn from the Astral Plane). Thus they are not subject toeffects that hedge out or otherwise affect outsiders; they are constructs, notoutsiders.
Augment: For every 2 additional power points you spend, the level of the astralconstruct increases by one.


Bite of the Wolf
Strength
Level: 2
Display: Visual
Manifestation Time: 1 standard action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 min/level
Power Points: 3

Bite of the Wolf is a weaker version of Bite of the Tiger, and can be learnedby other psionics besides the Battle Mind. Your posture becomes stoopedforward, and you grow a muzzle complete with fangs. You gain one bite attackeach round, instead of or in addition to any other attacks you have, that deals1d8 points of damage. Your bite attack is a natural weapon, so you areconsidered armed when attacking with it, and can be affected by powers, spellsor other effects that enhance or improve natural weapons. You can choose todeal nonlethal damage with your bite, taking the standard -4 penalty on yourattack roll.


Bullet
Wisdom
Level: 1
Display: Material
Manifestation Time: 1 standard action
Range: 0 ft
Effect: Normal bolts, arrow, sling bullet, bullets, etc
Duration: 1 min/level
Power Points: 2

You create 2d4 ectoplasmic pieces of ammunition of a type you hold for aweapon, appropriate to your size, which dissipate into their constituentectoplasmic particles when the duration ends or after being fired. Ammunitionyou create has a +1 enhancement bonus on attack and damage rolls, and can beused for overcoming magical damage reduction. This ammunition otherwisefunctions like normal ammunition for the selected weapon, and must beloaded.
Augment: For every 3 additional power points you spend, this power improves theammunition's enhancement bonus on attack and damage rolls by one up to amaximum of +4.


PsychicDervish
Dexterity
Level: Battle Mind 3
Display: Material
Manifestation Time: 1 standard action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 round/2 levels or until cancelled by movement
Power Points: 5

As long as you do not move while this ability is activated, you may add halfagain your Dexterity bonus to all attacks and damage rolls you make. This bonusis in addition to any other bonuses applied to your attack and damage rolls,including other bonuses from Strength or Dexterity. Your psychic power spinsyou wildly and you must rely on the focus of your mind and your naturaltraining to strike at your opponents. On the other hand, your rapid motionallows you to strike with much greater force than would otherwise be possiblein melee. This ability only affects melee attacks.


RangedAccuracy
Dexterity
Level: Battle Mind 3
Display: Visual
Manifestation Time: 1 standard action
Range: Touch
Target: 3 pieces of ammunition/level
Duration: 1 minute/level
Power Points: 5

While this power is active, you are able to hit targets at great range withmuch more accuracy. When firing a ranged weapon, the penalty for every rangeincrement after the fifth is -1, rather than -2. This power does not increasethe range of the weapon, only decreases the penalties for extreme ranges.Ammunition affected by this power do not have reduced penalties when fired byanyone other than you - the connection between ammunition and yourself isneeded to guide them to their target.


Psychic Evacuation
Wisdom
Level: Battle Mind 4
Display: Aura
Manifestation Time: 1 standard action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 min/level
Saving Throw: Will negates (see text)
Power Points: 9

To combat other psychics, especially Telepaths with their larger reserves ofpsionic power, battle minds have mastered the art of bleeding away psionicenergy. When this ability is manifested, the battle mind's aura becometurbulent and filled with strange motion. Any creature that can manifestpsionic powers is struck in melee by an unarmed, natural or tiny weapon wieldedby the battle mind suffers normal damage but also suffers the loss of 1d4 powerpoints as the battle mind's aura causes the sudden evacuation of power from thetarget. A successful Will save, or Power Resistance prevents the lose of powerpoints from the attack.



MindTracer
Dexterity
Level: Battle Mind 1
Display: Visual
Manifestation Time: 1 standard action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 round/level
Power Points: 1

This power forges a bond between your ranged weapon and the target of yourchoice. While the power is active, your shots are much more accurate and moredamaging against this target. After this power is activated, you mustimmediately make a ranged attack against one target within range of yourcurrently-equipped ranged weapon. If this attack hits, you receive a +1circumstance bonus to both attack and damage rolls which applies only to yournext ranged attack against this target and only if that attack is the very nextnon-moment action you make. This bonus increases by 1 to both attack and damageafter every successful ranged attack you make against the target and remains ineffect until the power expires.
When the target dies, or you take a non-movement action which is not a rangedattack against your target, this power ends immediately.


Telekinetic Shield
Constitution
Level: 3
Display: Visual, Material
Manifestation Time: Attack action
Range Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 round per level
Power Points: 6

This power creates an invisible shield around the manifester that deflectsattacks, especially physical ones. The shield grants a +2 Deflection bonus toDefense, and provides DR 3 against all energy attacks except ones that arelight (any laser or maser) or electrical (electricity) based weapons, and DR 10against all physical attacks (slashing, piercing, bludgeon, ballistic, etc).Opponents attempting to strike the manifester in melee combat must make aReflex save (DC 10 + half manifester level + Con modifier) or be knocked back1d4 x half manifester level feet, requiring another Reflex save DC 15 or beknocked prone, dropping anything held. The telekinetic shield also grants a +2save against psychic based attacks made against the manifester.
However, while the telekinetic shield is up, the manifester is unable to useany powers that project energy or telekinesis and similar powers. 


TelekineticParry
You are able to use your telekinetic powers to defendyourself.
Prerequisite: Telekinesis power, minimum 3 power points in reserve, CombatReflexes, Cha 18+
Benefit: Anytime youare attacked, and have at least 3 power points available, and are aware of theattack, you may use your telekinesis in an attempt to parry the attack, usingup one of your attacks of opportunity granted by Combat Reflexes. When you areattacked, you make an attack roll at your Base Attack Bonus plus your Chamodifer, using up 3 power points, you release a short burst of telekineticenergy and deflect the attack if your roll is higher than the attackers,dealing no damage. Against an area attack, you must beat a DC of 15 and halfthe difference of what your roll beats the DC by is added to your Reflex saveroll. A failed parry still uses up 3 power points.
You can not parry more attacks than you have available attacks of opportunitygranted by Combat Reflexes plus the normal one per round.
Normal: You only usetelekinesis power as normal.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 2, 2016)

Amplifier Helm (PL7)
The Amplifier Helmis a lightly armoured helm, modeled after ancient Roman helms, with crystallinevisor. It is a boon to any psionic person, enhancing their powers. This helmetis made from special and rare metals and crystals which resonate and amplifythe parameters of the psionic powers a psionic manifests. The manifestercharges the amplifier helm by storing five power points in it, which areconsumed on a daily basis. As long as it is charged, the helm adds 2 to hismanifester level for the purpose of calculating range, duration, damage and anyother variables that are depended on manifester level.
Weight: 1 lb
PDC: 27
Restriction: Mil +2





Psychodisruptive(Psionic Weapon Gadget PL6+)
A psychodisruptiveweapon is devastating to anyone with psionic talent. Used by those who huntmanifesters, any weapon with this ability feels anathema to creatures withpsionic talent. When used against an opponent with a power point reserve, thisweapon, upon a successful attack, temporarily disrupts the opponent’s abilityto use anything requiring a power point reserve. This includes denying the useof psionic feats or powers. This effect also disrupts creatures who utilizepsi-like abilities. The creature may attempt a Will saving throw (DC 16) toignore the effect. Once affected, the disruption lasts for one minute. Theaffected creature’s items are unaffected.
If usingpsionics-magic transparency, this effect prevents spellcasters from castingspells or expending prepared spells or spell slots on feats or abilities. Italso prevents creatures from utilizing any spell-like abilities.
Strongmetacreativity; ML 13th; Craft Psionic Arms and Armor, null psionics field;Price +2 bonus.





Power Rebounding(Psionic Armour Gadget PL6+)
A suit of armor withthis special ability is specifically designed to rebound damage-dealing psionicpowers back upon their sources. The armor can reflect powers manifested with acertain number of power points based upon the amount defined when the armor wascreated.
Strongpsychokinesis; ML 13th; Craft Psionic Arms and Armor, reddopsi; Price +1 bonus(1 power points); +2 bonus (5 power points); +3 bonus (9 power points); +4bonus (13 power points); or +5 bonus (17 power points).




PsychicBullets
These bullets are made of crystals that are able to hold psionic energy. Thesebullets can only be fired by weapons designed to channel psionic energy. Whenloaded, a psionic user can manifest a power with a limited range or a range oftouch, into the bullets through the gun, to strike a target farther away.However the psychic must also pump an additional 2 power points beyond what thepower requires to successfully activate the bullets.
PDC: 15 for 20 rounds
Restriction: Restricted (+2)

Psi Weapons(Psicraft Gadget)
Psi weapons are ballistic weapons designed to channel psychic energy intopsychic bullets. These weapons have special crystals built into the handle andreceivers which channel the psionic powers into the bullets. These weapons canstill fire normal bullets for their caliber, which makes them versatile andquite useful when the psychic is out of the expensive psychicbullets.
PDC: +2
Restriction: Restricted (+2)




PsionicFeats

Shape Psi-Blade (Metapsionic)
The battle mind is able to alter their psi-blade so that it deals differenttypes of damage. 
Prerequisite: Psi-Blade ability, at least 2 power points inreserve
Benefit: By spending one power point while activating the psi-blade, the battlemind is able to change the damage type to either bludgeoning or slashing. Thebattle mind can alter the damage type again once a round as a move equivalentaction costing 1 power point, but must maintain at least 2 power points inreserve.

Latent Psychic (Psionic)
You have discovered that you have limited psionic abilities.
Prerequisite: Wild Talent (d20 Core pg 362.)
Benefit: Select up to two 0-level psionic powers and one 1-level psionic power,and have a power point reserve of 5, plus any bonus power points from highCharisma score. 
Special: If you pick a psionic advanced class after selecting this feat, thesepower points are added to your power point reserve, and the psionic powers arenot counted against the powers discovered for that class.

Greater Reserves (Psionic)
You possess a greater reserve of power to power your psionic powers in aday.
Prerequisite: Must be able to manifest psionic powers and have powerpoints.
Benefit: Your power points per day increases by 10.

Psionic Blade (Psionic)
You can manifest a blade made of psychic energy, without being a battlemind.
Prerequisite: Wild Talent
Benefit: For 1 power point, you can manifest a blade of psychic energy fromyour fist that deals 1d4 points of piercing damage, and lasts for half yourlevel in rounds before dissipating or dismissed, as a move equivalent action.You can reactivate it again for another 1 power point.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 3, 2016)

A.N.I.M.L. PantherPower Armour

The Panther is afeline styled micro-assist power armour released by A.N.I.M.L. as aninfiltration/commando unit, with enhanced speed, stealth systems and severalweapon systems.  The helmet is designedto look like a cat's head, with the air filters fitted into the nose, as wellas a single use smoke dispenser that vents from the cheeks.  The armour is covered in dark material thatabsorbs/reflects sensors including radar, thermal and motion detectors, withthe soles of the boots and joints designed to greatly reduce any noise duringmovement. A distortion field generator aids in both stealth and aiding inpreventing enemies from getting a solid lock on the user. It mounts many of thesensors of the Rabbit, but are not as powerful, and all run in lowemission/passive mode to reduce energy signatures. 
The hands and feetare equipped with retractable climbing claws with retractable high frequencyblades on each arm. A light plasma blaster is fitted to one arm, while theother mounts a projectile weapon similar to a shotgun that can use a variety ofammunition from solid slugs, explosive to tranquilizers, in 16ga rounds.
The back mounts aconformal pack that houses the power and life support systems as well asstorage for up to 50 lbs in a standard sized backpack space. The hips and legseach have two (total of 6) pouches for holding up to a single small sizedobject, such as magazines, grenades or a back up pistol. These pouches are madeof the same material as the armour, concealing the items within. The rightshoulder mounts a grapple tag launcher with 50 ft of duracable and winch, andthe left shoulder has a concealed light that can change area from 1 foot out to100 ft or 50 foot cone.

A.N.I.M.L. PantherArmour (PL6/7 Armour Proficiency (Powered))
Type: Powered, Light Micro-Assist
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: +3
Nonprof Str Bonus: +1
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 40 ft
Weight: 40 lbs
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Heads Up Display (HUD), Nanobeacon, Hud Sensor-Link with MotionSensor (100 ft), Hud Ammunition Tracker, HUD Targeting System, EnvironmentallySealed with air filters & 3 hour supply, Oxygen Collector, DistortionField, Integrated blackout goggles, Wrist-Comp, Satellite datalink, GPS,Military radio, Audio/visual and sensor recorders, stealth design, grapple taglauncher w/50 ft duracable, climbing claws, 2 HF blades, plasma carbine, 16gashotgun w/20 rounds, selectable ammunition of up to 5 types. Battery providesenough power for 24 hours of continuous use of all systems, quick recharge withuniversal adaptor. All systems are activated by voice, manual input viawrist-comp or eye movement tracking as part of the HUD, or combination of allthree. Smoke dispenser 1 use.
Notes: +4 Fort savesagainst airborne toxins, poisons when oxygen supply empty, automaticallyswitches to oxygen tank when detects poisons or toxins, +4 Fort save vsradiation, motion sensor 100 ft, 20% miss chance with distortion field,darkvision 60 ft, +4 Climb, +1 attack rolls, +4 Hide and Move Silently.

Oxygen Collector
The life supportsystems of the Panther incorporates a new system that helps to replenish theoxygen tank. When the oxygen tank is empty, the system will start to collectand compress oxygen, but takes some time. The system recharges 5 minutes of airevery 30 minutes, but the user must not be engaged in combat, and either remainstill or moving no faster than 20 ft/round. Must be in an environment that hasoxygen, such as on Earth or Earth-like planets. Planets with lower oxygencontent take twice as long, while oxygen rich planets take half as long.

Quick Recharge
The Panther armourhas a universal adaptor that can connect to any electrical source or powergenerator that can recharge the armour in 4 hours.

Stealth Design
The dark coating andthe material the armour is made of is maximized for stealth, absorbing orreflecting most types of sensors, granting +4 to Hide and Move Silently checks.Anyone using Radar, Thermal or Motion sensors suffer -5 to Computer Use/Search andSpot checks using those types of sensors to detect the wearer.

Distortion Field
The Panther isequipped with a distortion field, granting the wearer a form of concealment,blurring the outline and shape of the wearer (20% miss chance). The system canoperate for 5 minutes with only a 30 minute recharge time due to extracapacitors and advances in the system.

Smoke Dispenser
The muzzle area ofthe helmet contains a single use smoke dispenser. When used, it fills a 30 footarea with smoke, which lingers for 5 minutes depending on wind conditions. Thisis similar to a smoke grenade, granting complete concealment (50% miss chance)and must guess location within the cloud. 

16ga Shotgun
This weapon uses16ga rounds, which are similar to 12ga rounds due to advances of ballistics.Any 12ga round available is available in 16ga, including tranquilizers, solidslugs, explosive, buckshot, riot, taser, etc. The ammunition has a selectorthat can allow up to 5 different types that can be loaded.

Weapons
Plasma Carbine 3d8,20, x2, fire, 50 ft, unlimited
16ga Shotgun 2d8*,20, x2, ballistic*, 50 ft, 20 rds internal
HF Blades (2) 2d4,19-20, x2, slashing or piercing, melee


Black Cat Armour

While ANIML seems tospecialize in animal themed power armours, robots and mechs, they do have moremundane armours, such as the Fire Ant helmet, and now the Black Cat armour. Theblack cat is built for stealth, clad in sensor deflecting and light absorbingmaterials, thermal shielded and the joints and soles of hands and boots linedwith noise dampening material. While the Black Cat lacks powered systems suchas enhanced speed, strength or other defensive systems, it does include a radiojammer, encrypted radio, claws in the hands and feet that also aid in climbingand combat. A climbing cable with grapple in one arm and garrote wire in theother. Several pouches on the waist and upper legs for carrying small weaponsor equipment. Although production is limited, the Black Cat sells very well inblack ops forces, saboteurs and cat burglars. 

Black Cat Armour(PL6)
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +2
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +5
Armour Penalty: -1
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 6 lbs
Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: HUD, grappler tag launcher with 100 ft duracable in left arm, 60 ftdarkvision, +5 Hide (+10 in dark environments), +4 Move Silently, +2 Climb,claws 1d4 slashing or piercing, thermal and radar suffer -5 to detect user,communications within 100 ft suffer from jammer (-5 Computer Use tosend/receive clear signal)

Accessories: HUD, grappler tag launcher with 100 ft duracable, integratedblackout goggles, thermal and radar deflective material, sound dampeningmaterial, retractable claws in gloves and boots, garrote wire, 4 pouches thatcan hold up to small items, 2 that can hold up to medium sized items allprotected by stealth material, radio jammer, encrypted military radio.



Lagomorph Ears(PL6-7)

A set of long earsbased on Lagomorph, or rabbit, are implanted in the recipient's head, oftenreplacing their original ears. These can be purely robotic in looks, but ANIMLoffers faux skin and fur coverings. The ears are possible, able to bend, turnand lay flat along the back or sides of the head. The ears contain powerfulaudio pickups, parabolic audio, a short range motion detector, built in GPS,built in radio and the ears can act as a type of heat dissipaters to help keepthe recipient cooler in warm environments.

Benefit: Acts asparabolic audio implant, lessening the range penalty for Listen checks to -1for every 30 feet of distance (instead of -1 for every 10 feet), 50 foot motiondetector as long as the recipient is not moving, built in GPS and radio, +3 toListen checks. In hot environments, the time between Fort saves to ward offexhaustion from heat increases by 50%, and gain +2 to those Fortsaves.
Type: External
Location: Head
Hardness/Hit Points: 1/3 hp
Base Purchase DC: 20

Restriction: None



Mole Hands (PL6-7)

These cybernetichands are designed for digging, although they can also deal significant damagein melee combat. The hands are larger than normal but still fully functional,but not quite suited for fine details. The fingers can extend thick broad clawsmeant for digging, able to penetrate dirt, rock and concrete. The reinforcedstructure of the hands makes them quite strong and good for demolition and cando significant damage with an unarmed strike.

Benefit: The handsallow the user to dig through the ground, such as hard packed soil, rock andeven concrete, granting a speed of 10 ft digging. The tunnel will collapseshortly behind the user, and the use will need their own air supply whiledigging. In combat, the recipient can use them as weapons dealing 1d6 damage,half slashing and half bludgeoning.
Type: External
Location: Hands
Hardness/Hit Points: 5/ 10 hp
Base Purchase DC: 19

Restriction: None


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 7, 2016)

HeavyWeapon Proficiency
You aresemi proficient in the use of most heavy weapons, such as heavy machineguns,cannons, grenade launchers, rocket launchers and even energy weapons such aslaser cannons. You have the basic training to use them without seriouslydamaging the weapon or any of your allies.
Prerequisites:Base Attack Bonus +2, Personal Firearms Proficiency.
Benefit:You can use any type of heavy weapon that normally requires Exotic Weapon Feat,such as grenade launchers, at only a -2 penalty instead of -4 without theExotic Weapon feat.
Normal:Characters without this feat or Exotic Weapon feat take a -4 penalty on attackrolls made with heavy weapons.



ShieldSpecialization
You areespecially good at using a shield for defense.
Prerequisites:Shield Proficiency, base attack bonus +4 or higher.
Benefit:The character knows just how to angle a shield against incoming attacks to moreeasily deflect the force of the blow or to encourage a ranged weapon to slideoff the shield rather than strike it directly. Adds +1 to the shield's bonusfor melee attacks and +2 ranged attacks. The character must be aware of theincoming attack and not be flat footed.

Stomp
Using yourgreat size and mass, you can cause the ground to shudder.
Prerequisites:Size Large, Strength 19+
Benefits:The character can stomp their foot or slame fist on the ground (as a standardaction), causing it to shake. All creatures smaller than the character within10 feet must make a Balance check (DC 10 + stomping character's strengthmodifier) or fall prone.


Improved Darkvision(General)
You have highly sensitive eyes that not only allow you to pick out details butalso give you better clarity when using your darkvision. Not only can you seein the dark but you can use your darkvision to peer into shadows. Even whenyou're standing in a sunny glade, your darkvision combines with your normalsight to allow you to pick out details others miss.
Prerequisite: Alertness, Darkvision, Wis 13+
Benefit: Your darkvision is extremely refined and powerful, increasing itsrange by 50%. When using your Spot skill to oppose someone else's Hide check,you gain a +4 competence bonus.
Normal: Normally you can not use darkvision to peer into shadows or pick upnon-visual environmental factors.
Special: This feat never allows you to automatically notice anyone who tries tohide from your view. While darkvision lets you see in the dark, the Hide skillrelies on more than simply lurking in shadows to evade detection.


Last Ditch [General]
You can pull off onelast shot as your enemies rush in to fight you.
Prerequisites: PointBlank Shot, Rapid Shot, Combat Reflexes, Quick Draw
Benefit: You cantake a single attack with your in-hand ranged or thrown weapon against acharging opponent when he comes within ten feet of you. If you take thisattack, it counts against you normal number of attacks of opportunity thatround, and you lose your Dexterity bonus to Defense for the rest of theround.


Threaten Zone[General] 
Your speed and accuracy with a ranged weapon is great enough to threaten anarea around you.
Prerequisites: BaseAttack Bonus +9 or higher, Last Ditch
Benefit: Whenwielding a ranged weapon, you threaten an area up to 20 feet away as if you hadreach, being able to flank and deal attacks of opportunity to opponents withinthat area with a ranged weapon.

Acrobatic Strike (General)
You may use your acrobatic skill to put your enemy off his guard and strike athis vulnerable points. You flip through the air and land behind him, bounce offa wall and attack him from the side, or otherwise launch an attack from anunexpected direction.
Prerequisite: Dex 13+, 2 ranks Tumble skill.
Benefit: As a full-round action, you may make a Tumble check (DC 25). If yousucceed, you may make a single melee attack at your highest bonus against anopponent who loses his Dexterity bonus to Defense. If you fail your Tumblecheck, you stumble to the ground, fall prone, and may not attack.
Normal: You may use the Tumble skill to move through threatened areas, movethrough areas occupied by your opponents, or to gain a better Defense bonus withthe full defense or fight defensively actions.
Special: You remain in the same spot when using this skill, whether you succeedat your skill check or fall prone. Using this feat is a full-round action, youmay not normally combine this feat with anything more than a five-footstep.

ActiveDefense
When the bullets fill the air, you know how to effectively protectyourself.
Prerequisites: Dexterity 13, Dodge.
Benefit: You can spend an action point to add the result of the action die toyour Defense. This increase lasts for a number of rounds equal to one-half yourcharacter level (rounded up).

Advanced Critical
Choose a specific melee or ranged weapon, such as a Colt Python. You aredevastation when wielding this weapon. You must select a weapon which has athreat range.
Prerequisites: Proficient with weapon, Weapon Focus (selected weapon), ImprovedCritical (with selected weapon), Weapon Specialization (with selected weapon),Base Attack Bonus +10.
Benefit: The critical multiplier for the weapon is increased by one. Forexample, a revolver does x3 damage on a critical hit instead ofx2.
Special: You can gain this feat multiple times. Each time you take the feat youmust select a different weapon.

Advanced Power Attack
You make unbelievably powerful melee attacks.
Prerequisites: Strength 17, Power Attack, Improved Power Attack, Base AttackBonus +10.
Benefit: When using the Power Attack feat, your damage is multiplied by 2. Forexample, if you take -4 to attack, you gain +8 todamage.

Headshot
Rivaling the best professional snipers, you consider yourself a failure if youhit a body part other than the head.
Prerequisites: Far Shot, Sniper, Improved Sniper, One Shot One Kill, BaseAttack Bonus +10.
Benefit: You can expend an action point in order to turn a successful singleshot attack (not burst fire or autofire) with a longarm into a headshot. Theaction point can be expended after an attack roll, but before the damage rollis made. A headshot is automatically a critical hit and the target doesn'treceive any protection from his armour unless he's wearing a helmet. You areunable to use this ability in cases where it would be impossible to hit thetarget's head and the feat is useless against anything other than livingcreatures.

Improved Critical
Choose a specific melee or range weapon, such as a Colt Python. You arefrighteningly effective when wielding this weapon. You must select a weaponwhich has a threat range.
Prerequisites: Proficient with selected weapon, Weapon Focus (with selectedweapon), Weapon Specialization (with selected weapon), Base Attack Bonus+8.
Benefit: Your threat range with the weapon increases by one. For example, arevolver threatens a critical hit on a 20 now threatens it on a19-20.
Special: You can gain this feat multiple times. Each time you take the feat youmust select a different weapon.

Improved Power Attack
You make extremely powerful melee attacks.
Prerequisites: Strength 15, Power Attack, Base Attack Bonus +5.
Benefit: When using the Power Attack feat, your damage bonus is multiplied by1.5. For example if you take a -4 to attack, you gain a +6 todamage.

Improved Sniper
You are extremely accurate when firing single shots fromlongarms.
Prerequisites: Far Shot, Sniper, Base Attack Bonus +6.
Benefit: The reduction in range penalties provided by the Sniper feat increasesto 4 points.

Long Burst
You can fire bursts of longer duration that do more damage.
Prerequisites: Wisdom 13, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced FirearmsProficiency, Burst Fire, Base Attack Bonus +4.
Benefit: When using an automatic firearm, you may fire a long burst as a singleattack against a single target. Your attack deals +3 dice of damage, butreceive a -6 penalty on the attack roll. For example, a firearm that deals 2d6points of damage deals 5d6 instead.
Firing a long burst expends ten bullets and can only be done if the weapon hasten bullets in it.
Special: If the firearm has a 3-round burst setting, firing a long burstexpends six bullets instead of ten and can be used if the weapon only has sixbullets in it.

One Shot, One Kill
When using a high-powered, accurate longarm, you usually don't need more thanone shot to bring your target down.
Prerequisites: Far Shot, Sniper, Improved Sniper, Base Attack Bonus+8.
Benefit: Once per round, you can improve the threat range of an attack you makewith a longarm by one (eg 19-20 becomes 18-20). The use of this ability must bedeclared before the attack roll is made and cannot augment a burst fire or anautofire attack.

Sniper
You are very accurate when firing single shots fromlongarms.
Prerequisites: Far Shot.
Benefit: When using a longarm, you can reduce the range penalties by 2 points.This ability may be used once per round and its use must be declared before theattack roll is made. It cannot be used along with a burst fire or an autofireattack.


Underwater Combat
You`ve learned howto fight more effectively underwater, making you a dangerous combatant both inand out of water.
Benefit: Penalties for fighting under water (see table 3-22 page 92 of DMG v3.5or SRD of chapter 3: Adventures in the Environment/Terrain section) are halved.Character can move at half speed as a move action and full speed as a fullround action. Ranged combat suffers only -1 to attack rolls for every 10 feetof water passed through, and can throw a weapon such as a spear.
Normal: Normal combat underwater suffers -2 to attacks for slashing andbludgeoning melee weapons and suffer half damage, while movement is onlyone-quarter as move action and half speed as a full round action. Thrownweapons are ineffective, and ranged weapons take a -2 penalty to attack rollsfor every 5 feet of water it passes through.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 7, 2016)

Bluff(Cha)
New Use: Pass the Buck
With a successful Bluff check opposed by a superior's Sense Motive check, youcan convince someone who has authority over you that some disaster or problemwas not your fault by someone else's. Your victim must then beat your Bluffcheck with a Diplomacy or Bluff check of his own. Should he fail, he receivesblame for your shortcomings. The victim of this skill can attempt to pass thebuck again, but he receives a -2 circumstance penalty to his Bluff check.

Disguise (Cha)
New Use: Warpaint
You can make yourself look terrifying to the enemy, such as by hanging bodyparts of your armour, painting fearsome patterns on your face with makeup, oradding spikes and the skulls of fallen foes to your armour. Make a Disguisecheck (DC 15). If you succeed, you gain a +2 synergy bonus to all Intimidatechecks for the next 24 hours. Test again after 24 hours to maintain yourappearance.


*STRONG HERO*

*Brute Talent Tree*
Heroes with thesetalents are remarkably forceful and powerful when grappling.
*Rough:* The Strong hero receives a +1 bonus toall Grapple and Trip checks.
*Rowdy:* The Strong hero receives an additional+1 bonus to all Grapple and Trip checks (+2 total).
Prerequisite: Rough.
*Brutal:* The Strong hero receives an additional+1 bonus to all Grapple and Trip checks (+3 total).
Prerequisites:Rough, Rowdy.

*Heavy Load Talent Tree*
Heroes with thistalent tree are capable of carrying excessively heavy loads on their backs.
*Heavy Load:* The character’s carrying capacityis calculated as if his Strength score were one point higher than it actuallyis.
*Greater Heavy Load:* The character’s carryingcapacity is calculated as if his Strength score were two points higher than itactually is.
Prerequisite: HeavyLoad.
*Improved Heavy Load:* The character’s carryingcapacity is calculated as if his Strength score were three points higher thanit actually is.
Prerequisite: HeavyLoad, Greater Heavy Load.
*Maximum Heavy Load:* The character’s carryingcapacity is calculated as if his Strength score were four points higher than itactually is.
Prerequisite: HeavyLoad, Greater Heavy Load, Improved Heavy Load

*Hurling Talent Tree*
Heroes with talentsfrom this tree are skilled at utilizing their immense upper body strength tothrow objects much farther than other characters can.
*Hurl:* The maximum range at which the charactercan throw objects is increased to seven range increments.
*Great Hurl:* The maximum range at which thecharacter can throw objects is increased to ten range increments.
Prerequisite: Hurl.
*Mighty Hurl:* The maximum range at which thecharacter can throw objects is increased to twelve range increments.
Prerequisites: Hurl,Great Hurl.

*Like A Rock Talent Tree*
Strong heroes withthese talents have toned their bodies into rock hard specimens of physicalfitness. This strengthening grants the character a natural armor bonus to hisDefense.
*Strengthened Body:* The hero gains a +1 naturalarmor bonus to his Defense.
*Hardened Body:* The hero gains an additional +1natural armor bonus to his Defense (+2 total).
Prerequisite:Strengthened Body.
*Solid as a Rock:* The hero gains an additional+1 natural armor bonus to his Defense (+3 total).
Prerequisites:Strengthened Body, Hardened Body.

*Mighty Talent Tree*
Strong heroes withthis talent tree are capable of drawing upon their immense strength to resistadverse situations and conditions.
*Might:* Once per day, the Strong hero with thistalent can add his Strength modifier as a morale bonus to any one saving throw.
*Mighty Fortitude:* With this talent, the Stronghero adds his Strength modifier as a morale bonus to all of his Fortitudesaving throws. This effect is not cumulative with the bonus
gained from theMight talent unless the hero also has the Incredible Might talent.
Prerequisite: Might.
*Mighty Reflexes:* Strong heroes with this talentadd their Strength modifier as a morale bonus to all Reflex saving throws. Thiseffect is not cumulative with the bonus gained
from the Mighttalent unless the hero also has the Incredible Might talent.
Prerequisite: Might.
*Mighty Will:* With this talent, the Strong heroadds his Strength modifier as a morale bonus to all of his Will saving throws.This effect is not cumulative with the bonus gained
from the Mighttalent unless the hero also has the Incredible Might talent.
Prerequisite: Might.
*Incredible Might:* With this talent, the Stronghero can add the benefits from his Might talent to the bonus gained from any ofhis other talents in this tree, effectively adding
double his Strengthmodifier to his saving throw. He may do this only one time per day.
Prerequisites:Might, Mighty Fortitude, Mighty Reflexes, Mighty Will.

*FAST HERO

Elusive Talent Tree*
Fast heroes withthis talent tree are known for their uncanny ability to avoid attacks and towriggle free of bonds or grapples.
*Slippery:* A Fast hero with this talent gains a+3 bonus to all Escape Artist checks, including those made to escape a grapple.
*Fancy Footwork:* The Fast hero gains a +1 Dodgebonus to his Defense against all attacks directed at him, provided he is notflat footed or otherwise denied his Dexterity bonus
to Defense.
*Creeping Reflexes:* The Fast hero has remarkablykeen reactions, enabling him to excel at certain skills. The hero with thistalent adds his base Reflex saving throw bonus to
all Hide and MoveSilently checks.
Prerequisite:Slippery.
*Improved Fancy Footwork:* The Fast hero gains a+2 dodge bonus against all attacks directed at him, provided he is not flatfooted or otherwise denied his Dexterity bonus to
Defense.
Prerequisite: FancyFootwork.
*Celeritous Skulking:* The fast hero with thistalent can move at normal speed without suffering the –5 penalty to his Hidecheck.
Prerequisites:Slippery, Creeping Reflexes.

*Finesse Talent Tree*
Fast heroes withthese talents are skilled at using small, light weapons with deadly speed andprecision. Although rapiers and chains are not light weapons, they can also beused with these talents.
*Weapon Finesse:* Fast heroes with this talentcan use their Dexterity bonus instead of Strength bonus for all attack rollsmade with one specific light melee weapon. The type of
weapon must beselected at the time this talent is taken and cannot be changed.
*Masterful Finesse:* Fast heroes with this talentcan use their Dexterity bonus instead of Strength bonus for all attack rollsmade with any light melee weapon with which they are
proficient. The typeof weapon must be selected at the time this talent is taken and cannot bechanged. 
Prerequisite: Weapon Finesse.
*Rapid Precision:* The swift melee blows of theFast hero strike with such speed and accuracy that the damage is increased bythe hero’s Dexterity modifier in addition to his Strength modifier.
Prerequisites:Weapon Finesse, Masterful Finesse.

*Need For Speed Talent Tree*
Fast heroes withthis talent tree possess exceptional driving skill and can perform high-speedstunts that other characters can only dream about.
*Driven to Drive:* Fast heroes with this talentare so comfortable behind the wheel that driving is second nature to them. As aresult, their innate reflexes enhance their driving
skills allowing theFast hero to add his base Reflex saving throw bonus to all of his Drive checks.
Prerequisites:Surface Vehicle Operation, Drive 4 ranks.
*Speed Racer:* When driving at All-Out speed, theFast hero with this talent gains a +2 bonus to all Drive checks.
Prerequisites:Surface Vehicle Operation, Drive 4 ranks, Driven to Drive.
*Offensive Driving:* All attacks made from avehicle driven by a character with this talent gain a +2 bonus to their attackrolls.
Prerequisites:Surface Vehicle Operation, Drive 4 ranks, Driven to Drive.
*Speed Demon:* With this talent, the Fast herobecomes skilled at pushing a surface vehicle he is driving to extreme limits ofspeed. This ability increases the vehicle’s top speed
5 spaces on thevehicle scale.
Prerequisites:Surface Vehicle Operation, Drive 4 ranks, Driven to Drive.

*Quicker Than the Eye Talent Tree*
Fast heroes withthis talent tree can spend an Action Point to begin moving so rapidly that theyare actually quicker than the eye, appearing as blurring streaks of color. Thiseffect causes them to gain a concealment based miss chance against all attacksdirected at them.
*Quick:* By spending one Action Point, the Fasthero begins moving so rapidly that all attacks against him suffer a miss chanceof 20%. This miss chance persists for 3 rounds plus 1 round per Fast herolevel.
*Quicker:* When the hero spends an Action Pointto gain a miss chance, that chance is increased by 10% (total 30%).
Prerequisite: Quick.
*Quickest:* When the hero spends an Action Pointto gain a miss chance, that chance is increased by 10% (total 40%).
Prerequisites:Quick, Quicker.
*Quickest of Them All:* When the hero spends anAction Point to gain a miss chance, that chance is increased by 10% (total50%).
Prerequisites:Quick, Quicker, Quickest.


*TOUGH HERO*

*FX Resistance Talent Tree*
The Tough hero isespecially resistant to the effects of mysticism, magic, and FX powers.
*FX Resistance:* Heroes with this talent gainspell resistance equal to their Tough hero class level +8.
*Improved FX Resistance:* Heroes with this talentgain spell resistance equal to their Tough hero class level +10.
Prerequisite: FXresistance.
*Greater FX Resistance:* Heroes with this talentgain spell resistance equal to their Tough hero class level +12.
Prerequisites: FXResistance, Improved FX Resistance.
*Maximum FX Resistance:* Heroes with this talentgain spell resistance equal to their Tough hero class level +14.
Prerequisites: FXResistance, Improved FX Resistance, Greater FX Resistance.

*Toxin Resistance Talent Tree*
Tough heroes withthis talent tree are remarkably capable of enduring harmful chemicals andinfectious diseases.
*Apocrustic Resistance:* Tough heroes with thistalent tree gain a +4 bonus to all saving throws made against strong odors suchas those produced by a troglodyte or a sewer.
*Toxin Resistance:* Tough heroes with this talenttree gain a +4 bonus to all saving throws made against poison.
Prerequisite:Apocrustic Resistance.
*Disease Resistance:* Tough heroes with thistalent tree gain a +4 bonus to all saving throws made against disease.
Prerequisite:Apocrustic Resistance.


*SMART HERO
* 
*Fast Learner Talent Tree*
Smart heroes notonly think faster than others, they absorb information much faster too.
*Fast Learner:* When the character takes thisfeat and every time he gains a level as a Smart hero thereafter, he gains 2additional skill points to divide up among his various skills
as he sees fit.
*Improved Learning:* Characters with this talentare always one step ahead of their peers when it comes to education. Themaximum ranks they can have in any Smart hero class skill is 4 + totalcharacter level rather than 3 + total character level, as is normal forcharacters without this talent.
Prerequisite: FastLearner.
*Broad Knowledge:* Heroes with this talent arefamiliar with a wide range of topics, making them capable of greaterproficiency in unfamiliar areas. This talent allows their
maximum ranks in allcross class skills to increase to a number that is equal to 75% of their classlevel +3, rounded down.
Prerequisite: FastLearner.
*Cross Training:* The Smart hero may pick anythree cross class skills, such as Hide, or Sense Motive. These skillsthereafter become class skills for the Smart hero.
This talent can betaken multiple times. Each time it applies to three new skills.
Prerequisites: FastLearner, Broad Knowledge.

*Quick Thinking Talent Tree*
Smart heroes withthis talent tree are capable of such rapid extrapolations of logic that theygain bonuses on various checks and rolls, thanks to their sharp minds.
*Keen Reflex:* Smart heroes with this talent addtheir Intelligence modifier in addition to any other modifiers that normallyapply to all Reflex saving throws.
*Keenly Skilled:* Select one of the skills listedin the following paragraph. The Smart hero adds a bonus equal to hisIntelligence modifier in addition to his normal modifiers
when making a checkwith that skill. A smart Hero can take this talent multiple times; each time itapplies to a different skill.
Bluff, Climb,Diplomacy, Disguise, Drive, Handle Animal, Jump, Perform (any single skill),Pilot, Profession (any single skill), Ride, Sense Motive, Survival, andSwim.
Perspicacious Response: Smart heroes with this talent add their Intelligencebonus to their Initiative checks in addition to their Dexterity modifier andany other modifiers that
normally apply toInitiative checks. 
*Greater Perspicacious Response:* Smartheroes with this talent add their base Will saving bonus to their Initiativechecks in addition to their Intelligence modifier, Dexterity
modifier and anyother modifiers that normally apply to Initiative checks.
Prerequisiteserspicacious Response, Keen Reflex.

*Tactical Talent Tree*
Smart heroes aremasters at outwitting their foes. These talents represent the hero’s ability tothink faster and utilize better tactics than other characters.
*Outsmart:* This talent may be used against asingle selected opponent that the Smart hero has witnessed acting in combat forat least 1 round. By spending an Action Point and making an Intelligence check(DC 15) with a bonus equal to his Smart level, the hero is able to analyze,extrapolate and anticipate his opponent’s actions. This insight allows theSmart hero to make a Reflex save with a bonus equal to his Smart level (DCequal to the attack roll) to avoid every successful attack from the particularselected foe. This effect lasts for 3 rounds plus 1 round per level of Smarthero the character has. 
*Tactician:* One time per class level each day,the Smart hero with this talent can add his Intelligence modifier to a singleattack roll in addition to his Strength or Dexterity
modifier (asappropriate).
*Greater Outsmarting:* This talent functions justas the Outsmart talent (see above). It also allows the Smart hero to add hisbase Will saving throw bonus to all attacks he makes
against the selectedfoe. This effect lasts for 3 rounds plus 1 round per level of Smart hero thecharacter has.
Prerequisite:Outsmart.
*Keen Attacks:* Smart heroes with this talent canspend an Action Point to increase the critical threat range of their attacks by2. Regardless of what weapon the hero uses (as
long he isproficient with it), the threat range for striking a critical hit is increasedby 2 points. For example, most weapons threaten a critical hit on the roll of anatural 20. With this talent, that threat range is increased to 18, 19, and 20.
Once the hero spendsthe Action Point to increase a particular weapon’s critical threat range, hecannot switch the Keen Attacks effect to another weapon without spending
another ActionPoint.
This effect persistsfor 3 rounds plus 1 round per class level of the Smart hero.
Prerequisite:Outsmart.
*Greater Keen Attacks:* Smart heroes withthis talent can spend an Action Point to increase the critical threat range oftheir attacks an additional 2 points (total 4). Regardless of
what weapon the herouses (as long he is proficient with it), the threat range for striking acritical hit is increased by 2 more points. For example, most weapons threatena critical hit on the roll of a natural 20. With this talent (and theprerequisite Keen Attacks), that threat range is increased to 16, 17, 18, 19,and 20.
Once the hero spendsthe Action Point to increase a particular weapon’s critical threat range, hecannot switch the Keen Attacks effect to another weapon without spending
another ActionPoint.
Prerequisites:Outsmart, Keen Attacks.


*DEDICATED HERO*

*Oracle Talent Tree*
Dedicated heroeswith this talent are endowed with an ability to sense the approach of futureevents and react appropriately.
*Hunch:* The Dedicated hero has an innate abilityto sense trouble in the air. The Dedicated hero can make a Will saving throw(DC 15). On a successful save, the hero gets a hunch
that everything isall right, or the hero gets a bad feeling about a specific situation, based onthe GM’s best guess relating to the circumstances. This talent is usable anumber
of times per dayequal to the character’s Dedicated level.
Prerequisite:Empathy (SRD).
*Foretell:* When the Dedicated hero is in asituation where she must select between two or more options or courses ofaction, she can spend 1 Action Point to attempt a Will saving throw (DC 10 +the EL of the encounter). If the save succeeds, the Dedicated hero candetermine which option or course of action is potentially the least dangerous.In this case, “dangerous” is defined as being likely to cause personal injuryto the Dedicated hero. It does not mean the option having the greatest chanceof success. If two or more of the options are equally safe, the GM shouldinform the hero that the possible outcomes are equally dangerous (or equallysafe).
Prerequisites:Empathy (SRD), Hunch.
*Prophetic Vision:* With this talent, theDedicated hero can spend an Action Point to gain insight into the immediatefuture. Although this glimpse is not enough for complete
understanding offuture events, it does grant the Dedicated hero significant bonuses. Theseprophetic visions allow the Dedicated hero to add his Wisdom modifier to hisDefense (as a dodge bonus), Reflex saves, Initiative checks, and attack rollsfor 1 round per level of his Dedicated hero class.
Prerequisites:Empathy (SRD), Hunch, Foretell.

*Selfless Talent Tree*
Dedicated heroeswith this talent tree are devoted to helping others, even to the point ofsacrificing their own resources and health.
*Moral Support:* Dedicated heroes with thistalent can invest their own mental resolve in another intelligent creature byoffering words of encouragement and support. By bearing some of the burdens ofanother character, the Dedicated hero helps them through their difficult timesof sickness, pain or temptation. Using this talent causes the Dedicated hero tosuffer a –2 penalty to all Will saves, but imparts a +4 bonus to all Will savesmade by the character that is being comforted by the Dedicated hero. TheDedicated hero can maintain this assistance for 1 minute per Dedicated herolevel and may use this talent a number of times per day equal to his Wisdommodifier. Assisting another creature in this manner is considered a standardaction.
*Financial Support:* By pulling some strings andengaging in some creative accounting, the dedicated hero is able to scrimp somemoney together and make a loan to a friend in
need. This amountsto a –2 to the Dedicated hero’s Wealth score, but a +4 bonus to the recipient’sWealth score.
Prerequisite: Moralsupport.
*Life Support:* When the Dedicated hero undergoessurgery to donate blood, plasma, skin grafts, bone marrow, and evennonessential organs such as a single kidney to another
character in need,the recipient of the hero’s good will gains an amount of Hit Points equal totwice the damage suffered by the Dedicated hero (if the surgeon has theTransplant Surgery feat). If the surgeon does not have the Transplant Surgeryfeat, the recipient gains 1 HP for every 1 HP of damage the Dedicated herosuffers.
Prerequisites: MoralSupport, Financial Support.

*Virtuous Talent Tree*
The dedicated herois impeccably true to his ideals and gains certain benefits from histruehearted idealism.
*Virtue:* The Dedicated hero gains a +1 bonus toseveral skill checks. These skills include Diplomacy, Handle Animal,Intimidate, Knowledge (arcane lore and theology/philosophy),
Perform, and TreatInjury.
The Dedicated herocan select this talent multiple times. Each time it increases the bonus tothose skills by 1 point.
*Aura of Virtue:* By spending an Action Point,the Dedicated hero can imbue himself and his allies with the powerful force ofhis faith and dedication. Using this ability is a standard action. When theDedicated hero activates this ability, all allies within 30 feet (includinghimself, up to a maximum number of creatures equal to his Dedicated hero classlevel) gain a +1 morale bonus to all attack rolls and saving throws againstfear effects. This bonus lasts for 1 minute per Dedicated hero level.
Prerequisite:Virtue.
*Greater Aura of Virtue:* By spending an ActionPoint, the Dedicated hero can imbue himself and his allies with the powerfulforce of his faith and dedication. Using this ability
is a standardaction. When the Dedicated hero activates this ability, all allies within 30feet (including himself, up to a maximum number of creatures equal to hisDedicated hero
class level) gain a+1 morale bonus to all attack rolls and saving throws against fear effects (perthe Aura of Virtue talent). The Dedicated hero’s allies also gain a number of
temporary Hit Pointsequal to 1d8 + the Dedicated hero’s class level. This bonus lasts for 1 minuteper Dedicated hero level.
Prerequisites:Virtue, Aura of Virtue.
*Aura of Righteousness:* Dedicated heroes withthis talent can spend an Action Point to begin radiating an aura that unnervesthose that oppose them. This aura persists for one
minute per classlevel of the Dedicated hero. Any creature within 30 feet of the Dedicated heroand with an Allegiance opposed to one of the Dedicated hero’s Allegiances (suchas Evil opposes Good) must make a Will save (DC 10 + the Dedicated hero’s Charismamodifier + the Dedicated heroes class level) or become shaken. These creaturesremain shaken until the effect ends or they escape the area.
A shaken creature suffers a –2 on attack rolls, saving throws, and skillchecks.
Prerequisites:Virtue, Aura of Virtue.
*Clean Living:* Dedicated heroes with this talentadd their Wisdom modifier to their Fortitude saving throws in addition to anyother modifiers that normally apply to the hero’s
Fortitude save.
Prerequisites:Virtue.


*CHARISMATIC HERO
* 
*Efficacious Talent Tree*
Charismatic heroeswith these talents are skilled at manipulating the behavior of others, even tothe point of being able to issue direct commands.
*Disarm:* The Charismatic hero gets a bonus onall Charisma-based skill checks made to influence members of his chosen gender.(Some characters are charming to members
of the oppositegender, others to members of the same gender.)
The bonus is equalto the character’s Charismatic level.
A Charismatic herocan only disarm Gamemaster characters with attitudes of unfriendly or hostile.The disarm bonus can not be used against characters who are indifferent orbetter.
*Charm:* The Charismatic hero gets a bonus on allCharisma-based skill checks made to influence members of his chosen gender.(Some characters are charming to members
of the oppositegender, others to members of the same gender.) 
The bonus is equalto the character’s Charismatic level.
A Charismatic herocan only charm Gamemaster characters with attitudes of indifferent or better.The charm bonus can not be used against characters who are unfriendly orhostile.
*Favor:* The Charismatic hero has the ability toacquire minor aid from anyone he or she meets. By making a favor check, aCharismatic hero can gain important information
without goingthrough the time and trouble of doing a lot of research. Favors can also beused to acquire the loan of equipment or documents, or to receive other minorassistance in the course of an adventure.
A Charismatic herospends 1 Action Point to activate this talent. To make a favor check, roll ad20 and add the character’s favor bonus, equal to the character’s Charismatic
level. The GM setsthe DC based on the scope of the favor being requested. The DC ranges from 10for a simple favor to as high as 30 for formidable and highly dangerous,expensive, or illegal favors. A Charismatic hero can not take 10 or 20 on thischeck, nor can the hero retry the check for the same (or virtually the same)favor. Favors should help advance the plot of an adventure. A favor that wouldenable a character to avoid an adventure altogether should always beunavailable, regardless of the result of a favor check.
The GM shouldcarefully monitor a Charismatic hero’s use of favors to ensure that thisability is not abused. The success or failure of a mission should not hinge onthe use of a favor, and getting a favor should not replace good roleplaying orthe use of other skills. The GM may disallow any favor deemed to be disruptiveto the game.
Prerequisite: Charmor Disarm
*Domination:* The incredible force of theCharismatic hero’s presence can force others into a state of mentalsubservience, blunting their ability to resist the hero’s commands.
The target must havean Intelligence score of 3 or higher, must be within 30 feet of the hero, andmust be able to see, hear, and understand the hero to be susceptible to adomination attempt.
To dominate atarget, the hero must spend an Action Point and use an attack action. Thetarget can try to resist the domination attempt by making a Will saving throw(DC 10 +
Charismatic hero’sclass level + Charismatic hero’s Cha bonus). If the saving throw fails, thesubject obeys the hero for a number of minutes equal to his Charismatic heroclass
level. Thisobedience is not total, however. An affected creature never obeys suicidal orobviously harmful orders, but it might be convinced that something verydangerous is worth doing. Any act by the hero or his apparent allies thatthreatens the dominated person breaks the effect.
Prerequisites: Charmor Disarm, Favor

*Facetious Talent Tree*
Heroes with thistalent tree are proficient with humorous entertainment. They have quick witsand sharp tongues and can bring an audience to rollicking, helpless laughter.
*Clowning:* The charismatic hero can engage incomical antics and silly gesticulations either as an attempt to mock anotherperson or even to mock himself.
The targets musthave an Intelligence score of 3 or higher, must be within 30 feet of the hero,and must be able to see the hero to be susceptible to a clowning attempt.
To engage in a boutof clowning, the hero must use a full attack action and make a perform check(DC 15). The target can try to resist the influence of the clowning attempt by
making a Will savingthrow (DC 10 + Charismatic hero’s class level + Charismatic hero’s Cha bonus).If the saving throw fails, the targets (a number of creatures less than or
equal to the hero’sCharismatic class level) become filled with mirth and find it difficult to takethe hero seriously. This causes them to underestimate the hero and fail toreact appropriately against his attacks. They suffer a penalty to AC that is equalto the Charismatic hero’s Charisma modifier and they take an equal amount ofextra damage from all of his attacks.
This conditionpersists for a number of rounds equal to the hero’s Charismatic class level.Whether the target’s saving throw fails or succeeds, they cannot be affectedagain by the same hero’s clowning for 24 hours. 
Prerequisiteerform 4 ranks.
*Razor Tongue:* Heroes with this talent areskilled at hurling scathing, bitter insults and humiliating jeers. This barrageof vituperation causes that target creature to become unsure of himself, overlyself-conscious, and more prone to making mistakes.
To use this talent,the hero must use an attack action and make a Charisma check (DC 15). Thetarget must have an Intelligence score of 3 or higher, must be within 30 feetof the
hero, and must beable to hear and understand the hero to be susceptible to this ability. 
The target can tryto resist the attempt by making a Will saving throw (DC 10 + Charismatic hero’sclass level + Charismatic hero’s Cha bonus). If the save fails, the target
suffers –2 moralepenalties to all attacks, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks for anumber of rounds equal to the Charismatic hero’s class level.
Prerequisites:Intimidate 4 ranks.
*Hysterics:* The hero can utter such surprisingand hilarious quips that those who hear him collapse into fits of laughter. Thehero can affect a number of targets equal to his
Charismatic herolevel. The targets must have an Intelligence score of 3 or higher, must bewithin 30 feet of the hero, and must be able to hear and understand the hero tobe susceptible to this ability. A creature whose type (such as humanoid ordragon) is different from the hero’s receives a +4 bonus on its saving throw,because the humor doesn’t “translate” well.
To use this talent,the hero must spend an Action Point, make a Perform check (DC 15), and use anattack action. The targets can try to resist the attempt by making a Will
saving throw (DC 10+ Charismatic hero’s class level + Charismatic hero’s Cha bonus). If the savingthrow fails, the subjects are overcome with fits of laughter. They fall prone
and can take noactions for a number of rounds equal to the hero’s Charisma modifier. Adefender who is prone gains a +4 bonus to Armor Class against ranged attacks,but takes a –4 penalty to AC against melee attacks. Standing up is amove-equivalent action that provokes an attack of opportunity.Whether thetarget’s saving throw fails or succeeds, they cannot be affected again by thesame hero’s hysterical comments for 24 hours.
Prerequisiteserform 4 ranks, Clowning, Razor Tongue.

*Intimidating Talent Tree*
The Charismatic herocan develop a powerful force of character, becoming highly skilled atintimidating others.
IntimidatingPresence: With this talent the Charismatic hero applies his Charismatic levelas a bonus on any Intimidate, Gamble, or Gather Information checks whenattempting to bully or cow others into a state of unease and submission.
*Shake:* Charismatic heroes can spend an ActionPoint to attempt to shake their opponents. A single use of this ability canaffect a number of creatures equal to the Charismatic
hero’s class level.Those targeted by the Charismatic hero must make a Will save (DC 10 +Charismatic hero’s class level + Charismatic hero’s Cha bonus) or becomeshaken. A
shaken creaturesuffers a –2 morale penalty on all attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks,and ability checks.
Prerequisite:Intimidating Presence.
*Terrify:* Charismatic heroes can spend an ActionPoint to attempt to terrify their opponents. A single use of this ability canaffect a number of creatures equal to the Charismatic
hero’s class level.Those targeted by the Charismatic hero must make a Will save (DC 10 +Charismatic hero’s class level + Charismatic hero’s Cha bonus) or becometerrified. A
terrified creaturesuffers a –3 morale penalty on all attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks,and ability checks.
Prerequisites:Intimidating Presence, Shake.
*Game Face:* Charismatic heroes can take on anappearance and manner of extreme gravity. Opponents who see this fearsome glaremust make a Will save or suffer an additional
2 points of subdualdamage every time the Charismatic hero inflicts Hit Point damage upon them.
The Charismatic heromust spend a move action to “get his game face on.” After that time the effectcontinues for 3 rounds plus 1 round per level of Charismatic hero. The hero mayuse this talent a number of times per day equal to his level in Charismatichero, but never more than one time per encounter.
Prerequisites:Intimidating Presence, Shake.

*Pulchritudinous Talent Tree*
Heroes with thesetalents are blessed with incredible physical beauty and glowing personalmagnetism.
*Good Impression:* The Charismatic hero’sremarkable beauty influences the judgments that other characters make abouthim. Charismatic heroes with this talent gain a +3
circumstance bonusto all Diplomacy, Bluff, and Perform checks.
*Charm:* The Charismatic hero gets a bonus on allCharisma-based skill checks made to influence members of his chosen gender.(Some characters are charming to members
of the oppositegender, others to members of the same gender.) The bonus is equal to thecharacter’s Charismatic level. A Charismatic hero can only charm Gamemastercharacters with attitudes of indifferent or better. The charm bonus can not beused against characters who are unfriendly or hostile.
*Stunning Beauty:* The hero possesses suchamazing physical beauty that opponents can be stunned with a mere smile.
The targets musthave an Intelligence score of 3 or higher, must be within 30 feet of the hero,and must be able to see the hero to be susceptible to this ability.
To stun a target,the hero must spend an Action Point and use an attack action. The target cantry to resist the stunning attempt by making a Will saving throw (DC 10 +Charismatic hero’s class level + Charismatic hero’s Cha bonus). If the savingthrow fails, the subject is stunned for a number of rounds equal to the hero’sCharismatic hero class level. A stunned creature drops everything held, cantake no actions, takes a –2 penalty to AC, and loses his Dexterity bonus to AC(if any).
Prerequisites: GoodImpression, Charm.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 7, 2016)

StrongHero

Penetration Talent Tree
The Strong Hero knows an armour's weak points and how use them in order topenetrate its protection.

Penetration: By taking a -1 penalty to his attack roll, the Strong Hero canignore 1 point of Hardness or resistance from the armour the target is wearing.The Strong Hero ignores the resistance that matches the damage type of theweapon he's using.
Improved Penetration: By taking a -2 penalty to his attack roll, the StrongHero can ignore 2 points of hardness or resistance from the armour his opponentis wearing. The Strong Hero ignores the resistance that matches the damage typeof the weapon he's using.
Prerequisites: Penetration
Advanced Penetration: By taking a -4 penalty to his attack roll, the StrongHero can ignore 4 points of resistance or hardness from the armour his opponentis wearing.
Prerequisites: Penetration, Improved Penetration

Fast Hero

Armoured Maneuvers Talent Tree
The Fast Hero retains his natural grace and flexibility even in restrictingarmour.

Armoured Maneuvers: Any light or medium armour worn by the Fast Hero has itsMaximum Dexterity bonus increased by 2 points and Armour Penaltyhalved
Improved Armour Maneuvers: Any heavy armour worn by the Fast Hero has itsMaximum Dexterity bonus increased by 2 points, and its Armour Penaltyhalved.
Prerequisites: Armoured Maneuvers
Advanced Armoured Maneuvers: The improved brought about by Armoured Maneuversand Improved Armoured Maneuvers are furthermore increased by 2 additionalpoints of Maximum Dexterity Bonus.
Prerequisites: Armoured Maneuvers, Improved ArmouredManeuvers.


Tough Hero

Supra Armour Talent Tree
The Tough Hero knows how to move and position himself when wearing armour toincrease its effectiveness.

Supra Armour: The Though hero's Defense bonus from armour he's wearingincreases by one point.
Improved Supra Armour: The Tough Hero's Defense bonus from armour increases byone point. This stacks with Supra Armour, for a total of 2 points ofincrease.
Advanced Supra Armour: The Tough Hero's Defense bonus from armour increases byone point. This stacks with Supra Armour and Improved Supra Armour, for a totalincrease of 3 points.
Prerequisites: Supra Armour, Improved Supra Armour.


Smart Hero

Fast Learning Talent Tree
The Smart Hero learns new things very fast.

Fast Learning: You gain an extra skill point at each new level you attain as aSmart Hero
Improved Fast Learning: You gain an extra skill point at each new level youattain as a Smart Hero. This stacks with Fast Learning, for a total of twoextra skill points.
Prerequisites: Fast Learning
Advanced Fast Learning: You gain an extra skill point at each new level youattain as a Smart Hero. This stacks with Fast Learning and Improved FastLearning, for a total of three extra skill points.
Prerequisites: Fast Learning, Improved Fast Learning

Skill Mastery Talent Tree
The Smart Hero is quick at learning and perfecting newknowledge.

Jack of All Trades: The Smart Hero gains 2 ranks in every Intelligence-basedclass skill that currently has a number of ranks less than one-half his classskill max ranks and 1 rank in every Intelligence-based cross-class skill thatcurrently has a number of ranks less than one-half his cross-class skill maxranks. This talent can be taken up to 3 times.
Versatile Knowledge: The Smart Hero selects a number of cross-class skillsequal to his Intelligence bonus. These skills become permanent class skills.This talent can be taken up to 3 times.

Cyborg Talents
Combat cyborgs arefrightening to fight, but once a hero truly learns to make the metal a part ofhim, he becomes a posthuman warrior with awesome capabilities.

*Metal Fist Talent Tree (Strong Hero)*
A Strong hero learnsthat his or her prosthetic arm can be used to strike devastating unarmed blows.The hero uses technique and sheer bravery to turn his or her artificial limbsinto maces and clubs. Unlike other talent trees, these require that characterspossess one or more cybernetic attachments.
Prerequisite for alltalents: Prosthetic Arm

Metal Fist: TheStrong heroʼs strikes with his or her unyielding cybernetic limb inflict 1d3points of normal damage instead of unarmed damage (Crit: 20/x2).
Improved Metal Fist:The Strong heroʼs strikes with his or her prosthetic inflict 1d4 points ofnormal damage (Crit: 20/x2).
Prerequisite: MetalFist.
Advanced Metal Fist:The Strong heroʼs strikes with his or her prosthetic inflict 1d6 points ofnormal damage (Crit: 20/x2).
Prerequisites: MetalFist, Improved Metal Fist.

*Boost Talent Tree (Strong Hero)*
Once a Strong heroʼsadapted to his or her powerful new limbs, he can use a combination of technicalknow-how and biomechanical technique to improve his running and leaping farbeyond the specs of his or her limbs. Wear, tear and fatigue prevent the herofrom boosting his power all the time.
Prerequisite for alltalents: Both the characterʼs legs must have prosthetic replacements.

Boost: The Stronghero adds 5 feet to his or her running speed and +1 to Jump checks. After anumber of rounds equal to his Strength bonus, he or she loses this benefit forone minute.
Improved Boost: TheStrong hero adds 10 feet to his or her running speed and +2 to Jump checks.After a number of rounds equal to his Strength bonus, he or she loses thisbenefit for one minute.
Prerequisite: Boost.
Advanced Boost: TheStrong hero adds 15 feet to his or her running speed and +3 to Jump checks.After a number of rounds equal to his Strength bonus, he or she loses thisbenefit for one minute.
Prerequisites:Boost, Improved Boost.


*Dodge Bullets Talent Tree (Fast Hero)*
Fast heroes can usecybernetically enhanced reflexes to dodge gunfire. They can't move faster thana bullet, but they can think fast enough to see where the barrelʼs pointing.
Prerequisite for alltalents: any cybernetic device that improves Initiative, Reflexes, Dex orSpeed.
Dodge Bullets: TheFast hero gains a +1 dodge bonus to Defense against gunfire from a singleattacker. The character must designate the attacker at the beginning of theround.
Improved DodgeBullets: The Fast hero gains a +1 dodge bonus to Defense against gunfire from atwo attackers. The character must designate the attackers at the beginning ofthe round.
Prerequisite: DodgeBullets.
Advanced DodgeBullets: The Fast hero gains a +1 dodge bonus to Defense against gunfire from athree attackers. The character must designate the attacker at the beginning ofthe round.
Prerequisites: DodgeBullets, Improved Dodge Bullets.
Interrupting Shot:On any round where the Fast hero goes before his or her opponent, he or she mayhold her attack until the moment the opponent uses a ranged attack. The Fasthero attacks at the same time, depriving the opponent of his or her Dexterity bonusto Defense.
Prerequisite: DodgeBullets.
Close With theEnemy: By spending an action point, the Fast hero can move to melee range of anopponent before than opponent uses a ranged attack -- even if the opponentwould move before the hero. The Fast hero must be able to move to the opponentand cannot move beforehand. The player declares that he or she is using thistalent when the opponent declares he or she is going to attack. The opponentmay not change his or her action.
Prerequisites: DodgeBullets, Interrupting Shot.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 7, 2016)

Amphibious Assault(General)
You are well trained in amphibious fighting, not only in water, but on boatsand ships as well.
Benefit: When making any attack while in water deeper than your thighs, or whenfighting aboard a boat or other seagoing vessel, you ignore any circumstancepenalties for fighting on uneven terrain.


BATTLE HARDENED[GENERAL]
The horrors of warhave hardened you into a grizzled fighting machine.
Prerequisites: Con15+, Iron Will, base attack bonus +6 or higher.
Benefit: Battlehardened characters receive a number of bonuses. First, you receive a +3 moralebonus to any saving throw or check as a result of a fear effect or any effectthat would cause a break in morale. Second, you gain an +1 hit point each levelyou advance after taking this feat. Lastly, when you suffer enough damage to beincapacitated or killed (even from massive damage), you may take one lastpartial action on your turn.
Battle hardenedveterans tend towards callousness and are bit cold toward you, however,reducing your effective Charisma bonus by 1 for all ability and skill checksexcept
Intimidatechecks.


BREEZE DANCE[GENERAL, FIGHTER]
This fighting stancekeeps you mobile and light on your feet.
Prerequisites: Dodge, Mobility.
Benefit: Using thisfeat requires you to take a standard action to "find your stance."Once in the stance, you may not move more than 10 ft. in a single round lest you lose its benefit. It takes another standard action to enter into the stanceonce again. Once in the stance, you gain a -1 competence bonus to Def vs. melee attacks and a +2 competence bonus to Def vs. ranged attacks.
Special: You maygain this feat multiple times



AidingStrike
Your strikes aid your allies, no matter how well you struck.
Prerequisites:Combat Expertise, base attack bonus +1, Int 13.
Benefit: Wheneveryou make an attack action, you can choose to deal half damage on a successfulhit to benefit an ally with aid another, subject to all the normal restrictionsof aid another. If you miss with your attack action, but your attack result issufficient to hit Defense 10, you instead grant half of your aid another bonusto the ally.

Backline Instructor
“No no, move to theleft!”
Prerequisiteserform (oratory) 3 ranks, Int 13.
Benefit: As astandard action, you may use aid another for an ally within 30 feet, but onlyto help on attack rolls against his opponent or to help with Defense againsthis opponent. Instead of making an attack roll, you make a Perform (oratory)check DC 10. This feat is language-dependent.

Combat Instruction
“If you swing at a72 degree angle, you set yourself up for an easier swing afterward...”
Prerequisites:Lasting Aid, base attack bonus +6, Int 13.
Benefit: When yousuccessfully use the aid another action to help an ally, the ally gains the aidanother bonus on all attack rolls against its opponent or to all the attacksagainst the ally by the opponent, as long as these come before the start of yournext turn. Finally, the bonus you grant with this use of aid another increasesby +1. You may use Combat Instruction a number of times per day equal to 1 +your Intelligence modifier.
Normal: The bonusfrom aid another only applies to the next attack by the ally or against theally.

Lasting Aid
You can help notonly with the next attack, but also the one after.
Prerequisite: Int13.
Benefit: When yousuccessfully use the aid another action to help an ally, that ally gains theaid another bonus to either the next two attack rolls the ally makes or to thenext two attacks against the ally, as long as these come before the start ofyour next turn. In addition, the bonus you grant with this use of aid anotherincreases by +1.
Normal: The bonusfrom aid another only applies to the next attack by the ally or against theally.

Spirit-Boosting Aid
“Give it your all!”
Prerequisites: Heal3 ranks, Int 13.
Benefit: When yousuccessfully use aid another on an adjacent ally in combat against an enemy,that ally gains a number of temporary hit points equal to your Intelligencemodifier plus 1 for every 3 ranks you have in Heal.


Cover Fire
You can place shots to shield your allies in ranged combat.
Prerequisite: Dex 13+, Int 13+, Point Blank Shot.
Benefit: As a full-round action, you can use a ranged attack to give thebenefits of one-quarter cover (+2 Defense, +1 Reflex saving throw) to one ormore of your allies. 
If you are using a ranged weapon with a single shot rate of fire, you canprotect only one ally per round. Each round, you can give cover against attackscoming from one direction only. You can use this feat to protect an allyagainst multiple foes in a round, but all the attackers you are providing coveragainst must be within a ten foot by ten foot area; outside this area cantarget your ally without penalty.
You are limited to laying down cover fire against enemies within your weapon'smaximum range. You can only provide cover against attackers on the sameplane-no more than ten feet higher or lower than your position. Your ally mustmove at least one-half his or her maximum normal (non-running) move during theround to gain the benefits of this feat. If you are using an automatic weapon,you can protect a number of allies per round equal to your Dexterity modifier(if positive-minimum of one). You can grant your allies cover against attackerswho fall within a twenty foot by twenty foot area. All the other limits of thefeat as described under using a single shot weapon apply.
Using this feat requires you to expand the same amount of ammunition as if youhad made a normal attack.
An attacker can negate the effects of this feat by evading your fire. Doing sorequires a successful Reflex saving throw against a DC equal to 10 + your baseattack bonus + your Dexterity modifier (if positive). Each attacker must rollseparately to evade cover fire.

Disarming Shot
You can disarm an opponent by shooting the weapon out of hishand.
Prerequisite: Base Attack +6, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot,Precise Shot.
Benefit: You can target a weapon with a ranged attack. A large weapon has aneffective Defense of 18. Each size category below large increases the weapon'sDefense by +1. A weapon that has been struck by your disarming shot becomesbroken and useless.

Grazing Shot
You can throw an opponent off-balance with a ranged attack, even if you fail tostrike the target.
Prerequisite: Dex 15, Base Attack Bonus +3, Precise Shot.
Benefit: If one of your ranged attacks misses a target by the exact amount ofthe target's Dodge bonus, the target must succeed on a Reflex saving throwagainst a DC equal to 10 + your base attack bonus. Failure indicates the targetsuffers a penalty to initiative equal to the minimum amount of damage asuccessful attack would have inflicted (ie an attack that delivers a 2d6 hpdamage would impose a -2 penalty). If the target has already acted in the roundthe initiative penalty applies the beginning of the nextround.

Mozambique Drill
You can fire a trio of well placed shots at an opponent.
Prerequisite: Base Attack Bonus +2, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point BlankShot, Double Tap.
Benefit: When firing at a target within 30 feet using a firearm in single-shotmode with at least three bullets loaded, the character may fire a Double Tap tothe torso and a follow up with a shot to the target's head. This maneuver isexecuted as a single attack against a single target. The character receives a-2 penalty on the attack roll, but deals +2 dice of damage. For example, afirearm that deals 2d6 points of damage deals 4d6 instead. A Mozambique Drillexpends three bullets and can only be done if the weapon has three bullets init.
Normal: A character without this feat is unable to execute a Mozambique Drill.Treat any attempt as a normal Double Tap that expends three bullets. Theadditional bullet is wasted.
Special: This feat will work with all pistols, submachine guns, and rifles withat least three rounds loaded and shooting in semiautomatic mode. Guns firing inautomatic or three round burst mode, and shotguns cannot be used to execute aMozambique Drill.

One-Handed Reload
You can reload a weapon even if your other hand is occupied orpinned.
Prerequisite: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Quick Reload.
Benefit: You can reload a semi-automatic handgun (or a revolver, if you areequipped with speed loaders) as a free action, even if you are holdingsomething in your free hand. You can reload two semi-automatic handguns as apartial action. Reloading a revolver one-handed is a moveaction.

Stand and Deliver
You can elect to sacrifice mobility for accuracy when making rangedattacks.
Prerequisite: Precise Shot.
Benefit: When using the attack action or the full attack action in rangedcombat, you can take a penalty of up to -5 on your Defense and add the samenumber to your ranged attack roll (up to +5). The bonus to your attack roll maynot exceed your base attack bonus. These changes to your attack rolls andDefense score persist until the next round. The bonus to your attack roll isconsidered a circumstance bonus.

Up Close and Personal
Your ranged attacks have a better chance of scoring a critical hit at veryclose range.
Prerequisite: Base Attack Bonus +3.
Benefit: When you make a successful ranged attack roll against opponents withinten feet the critical threat range of your weapon is increased by +1. Forexample, a Glock 17 would threaten on 19-20, instead of only on a 20.


AimingCritical
Prerequisites: Dex 13, proficient with ranged weapon
Benefit: When you score a critical hit with a ranged weapon, you gain a +2bonus to ranged attack rolls against the target until the end of your nextturn.

Assuring Critical
Prerequisites: Wis 13
Benefit: When you score a critical while there are no other enemies adjacent toyou, you gain a +2 bonus to Will saves and a +2 bonus to damage rolls until theend of your next turn.

Critical Expertise
Prerequisites: Weapon Focus in selected weapon.
Benefit: Choose a weapon that you have Weapon Focus for, when you score acritical hit with that weapon, you deal an extra 1d6 points ofdamage.

Critical Retreat
Prerequisite:: Dex 13 or Int 13
Benefit: When you score a critical hit while wearing no armour or light armour,you can move 15 feet as a free action.

Imposing Critical
Prerequisite: 2 ranks in Intimidate
Benefit: When you score a critical hit, you can make an Intimidate skill checkas a free action, with a bonus to the check equal to the damage dealt. Ifsuccessful, the target is shaken.

Inspiring Critical
Prerequisite: Cha 15
Benefit: When you score a critical hit, all allies with line of sight within 30feet of you gain a +2 moral bonus to attack rolls.

Power Critical
Prerequisite: Str 15, Power Attack
Benefit: When you score a critical hit with an attack that you made using thePower Attack feat, the critical multiplier is increased by 1. Example, a highfrequency sword normally deals x2 damage on a critical, with this feat, on apower attack, the critical multiply would be x3.

PilotReactive Dodge
You've been in so many dogfights that dodging incoming fire has become secondnature.
Prerequisite: Starship Operation (Ultralight or Light), Starship Dodge, ORAircraft Operation (helicopters, fighters ((jet or prop))), any aircraftrelated dodge feats if any.
Benefit: As long as you are aware of an attack, made easier with equipment suchas missile lock alert and similar systems, and piloting an ultralight, or evensome light sized starships (corvette, frigate and small fast destroyers), youcan attempt to do a last minute jink to move out of the way. Make a Pilot checkas if the pilot was performing the jinking maneuver (d20 Future Tech pg 38),adding the bonus to Defense and the penalties to attack rolls, with anadditional -2 penalty to attack rolls for the rest of the round. This can bedone using up one of the pilot's attack of opportunities. 


FortifyingPower
Positive energy you cast fortifies your body.
Prerequisite: Ability to cast positive energy spells, Con 12, spell castingability with stat of at least 12.
Benefit: When casting, or using an ability that uses positive energy, such ashealing spells, you gain temporary hit points. You gain half as many hit pointsas the spell or ability heals/damages plus your spell casting ability modifier.If the spell or power doesn't heal or deal damage, you instead gain half yourspell casting level plus your spell casting ability modifier in temporary hitpoints.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 7, 2016)

Maneuver Options
These are alternateways to use some normal actions, or something extra while performing anaction.

Crazy Legs Charge
A character usingthe charge action can move farther by taking a penalty to his attack roll. Acharacter can move up to his speed in additional movement during the charge,but each extra 5 feet requires him to suffer a cumulative –2 penalty on hisattack roll.

Knock Down
A character canattempt to knock down a foe with a particularly hard strike, but he must take a–4 penalty on his attack roll. The resulting attack, if it hits, must inflict20 points of damage or more in a single melee attack against a creature of thesame size or smaller before the character can try to knock down the foe. Eachdifference in size larger than the character must increase the damage in asingle blow by +10 per size category larger. To knock down the foe, theattacker makes an immediate Strength check opposed by the foe’s Strength orBalance check; on a success, he knocks down the foe. The foe gains a +4 bonusfor every size category he is larger than Medium or suffers a –4 penalty forevery size category he is smaller than Medium. The foe gains a +4 bonus if hehas more than two legs or is otherwise more stable than a normal humanoid (suchas a dwarf). A knocked-down foe stays in the same square but falls prone. Toknock down a foe without making an attack, use the standard trip rules.

Throw
If a character hasan opponent grappled, he can use a standard action to attempt to throw hisopponent into an adjacent square, where he will land prone. The opponent mustweigh less than the character’s heavy load. The character and his opponent makeopposed grapple checks, and if the character succeeds, he throws the opponent.If the opponent wins, however, he breaks the grapple, is not prone, and canimmediately readjust to any adjacent square he wishes (or stay in the samesquare).

Turning Charge
A character usingthe charge action can make one turn during the charge (rather than just movingin a straight line). However, he must make a Balance check (DC 12) or, at the 
point of the turn,he falls prone and his turn ends. Further, the prone character suffers a –4penalty on his attack roll (with the +2 bonus for charging, the net is –2) anda  further –2 to his Armor Class (for atotal of –4 with the charge).




NEW STARSHIPACTIONS

BLINDSIDE
As a move action thepilot maneuvers his ship into a position so that his target cannot see or shoothim. The vehicles must be within one square of one another, and the blindsidingvehicle must be the same size or smaller. The character makes a Pilot check,opposed by Pilot check by the pilot of the opposing vessel. If the character issuccessful, they may choose one of the enemy ship’s weapons – until thecharacter’s next action his ship cannot be targeted by that weapon.


ELECTRONICCOUNTERMEASURES
As a standardaction, a character may use an array of electronic countermeasures to enhancethe stealth of his vessel, baffling enemy sensors and masking their ownsignature. The character makes a Computer Use check. For every 5 points bywhich the check exceeds 10, anyone attempting to detect the vessel incurs a -1penalty to do so. This penalty lasts for one round.


INTERCEPTCOMMUNICATION
As a standardaction, characters with access to communications equipment may attempt tointercept the communications of another vessel. The DC for the Computer Usecheck is 20 or the result of the enemy counterpart’s Computer Use check,whichever is higher. If successful, the character may listen in to the enemycommunication onboard the target vessel until the interception is noticed andprevented. An opposing communication officer may not realize communications arebeing intercepted. Communications that have been scrambled must be unscrambledwith a separate check.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 15, 2016)

New Use ofSkill
Pilot (Dex)
You can pilot remote aircraft, such as UAVs, performing any special moves anaircraft of similar type can, however suffer a -2 due to not being physicallyin the UAV.
Special: If you have the Aircraft Operations: Remote Drone feat, you can useany aircraft related feats you have.

Aircraft Operations: Remote Drone
You are skilled at piloting remote drones, negating the -2 to pilot checks.Plus you can use any aircraft related feats while controlling a UAV or drone. 




New Conditions


Here are somepossible new conditions to use during combat or othersituations.

Brittle
This condition isusually only applied to objects, robots, vehicles, weapons, ships, cyberneticand equipment. An affected item is structurally weakened, usually caused bybeing exposed to something, such as extreme cold, certain types of radiation,and other sources. Brittle objects have their hardness/DR reduced by half, andsuffer 50% more damage from kinetic energy attacks (bludgeoning, piercing,slashing, ballistic). Also kinetic energy attacks have their critical threatranged increased by 1 against a brittle target.

Dizzy
The effected has suffered a blow that makes them dizzy, such as a critical hitto the head, falling from a great height, or some psychic attacks. The effectedsuffers a -1 to attack, Reflex and Balance and Climb checks. This condition typicallylasts 1 round.

Exposed
An exposed character leaves themselves open to attacks of opportunities.Actions that normally do not provoke an attack of opportunity now do, such asexceptionally powerful melee attacks or being tripped by an invisibleopponents. GM's digression, a Power Attack using all of the character's BaseAttack Bonus for damage could qualify to make the character exposed. Typicallylasts 1 round.

Off-Balance
The character is off-balanced, reducing reaction times and balance. Thecharacter is suffers -2 to Initiative, Reflex, Balance and Climb checks. Thecharacter also can not make attacks of opportunity. This is usually caused bythings like failing Balance checks by more than 5 points, or being tripped orfrom falls.

Slowed
The character is slowed, although not by magic, usually by suffering an injuryto their legs (or other limbs used for movement), suffering from extreme coldexposure (such as from powerful cold attacks), or other similar effects. Thecharacter suffers 10 ft to speed, -2 to Initiative, Reflex and loses one attackon a full attack if they have multiple attacks perround.

Staggered
The character suffered a powerful or unexpected blow, such as from a criticalhit or from a surprise attack from a concealed or invisible opponent. Thecharacter does not get any bonuses from Dodge or other dodge bonuses toDefense, nor their Dexterity bonus to Defense and Reflex saves suffer -2.

Tenderized
This condition isapplied only to organic creatures and objects, including undead. This conditionis applied when the organic target has taken significant damage that softens upthe tissue, making it incredibly vulnerable to slashing and piercing attacks,which deal +50% more damage, and critical modifier is increased by 1. Thiscondition can be applied after the target has suffered large amounts of damagefrom concussion, sonic or bludgeoning damage. GM discretion of what considerssignificate amount, but enough that beats Massive damage threshold, or 25% oftotal HP from a single attack or in the same round could be consideredsignificant. 

Weakened
Weakened characters are unable to make use of their full Strength, feeling weakand feeble. The character has their Strength temporarily reduced by -2, liftingcapacity reduced by 25%. This condition can be applied if the character had tomake multiple Strength checks (at least 3 over the course of 5 rounds or 30seconds), been bed ridden for at 3 days or more, or suffered an attack that hadrecently drained their Strength or Constitutionabilities.

Winded
A winded character is a bit out of breath and close to being fatigued, usuallycaused by exerting themselves a little too much, or have had only half thenecessary rest time to remove the fatigued condition, about 4 hours ofuninterrupted rest. A winded character suffers only a -1 penalty to Strengthand Dexterity, and on a full attack action, only can use half the number oftheir attacks. A winded character can attempt to run or use all of theirattacks in a rounds, but becomes immediately fatigued after the action.
A winded character needs 4 hours of complete rest to not be windedanymore.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 16, 2016)

Skinsuits

Designed originally as a somatic interface for power armor and some mechs, and as the inner integral pressure-lining ‘body glove’ of EBA (Environmental Body Armour), these conformal ‘bodystocking’ provided an added degree of protection against penetrating shrapnel, skin-contact toxins, corrosives, burns, as well as some insulation against environmental extremes. The light plastic fabric was also quite comfortable, being ‘breathable’ under normal conditions, passing out sweat without compromising environmental protection, and providing added muscle support (female wearers have compared it to a ‘full-body sports bra’, but many men prefer to add a kevlar groin-cup or armored athletic supporter when wearing these suits). These protective features made them popular as a type of concealed protection. Skinsuits cover a person from neck to their toes and fingers, form fitting and flexible, almost like a second skin.
The original design was intended as a pilot interface device, incorporating a tracery web of sensors which pick up the motions of the wearer’s muscles and translate them to the artificial muscles in the armor being worn. Combined with the linear truss biofeedback ‘tensors’ that translate pressure picked up by surface sensors inthe armor into reciprocal pressure on the appropriate parts of the operator’s body, these sensors contributed to the dramatic agility and responsiveness of power armours and mechs.
Besides the standard military version used for its intended purpose, several variant designs are available.

SkS1 Interface Skinsuit (Late PL5-PL6)
Type: Skinsuit/Concealed/Interface
Equipment Bonus: +1
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Max Dex: +10
Armour Penalty: 0
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 3 lbs
Purchase DC: 17
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: Grants +2 to Fort saves against extreme heat or cold environments,grants DR 3 against piercing, bludgeon, slashing, falling and concussion damage.
When used with Power Armours or mechs, grants +1 to Reflex and Pilot checks. Negates a mech's Dex penalty for fine skills requiring fine manipulation due to the feed back and interface systems.
Does not require any armour feat to use.

SkS2 Skinsuit (PL6)
The SkS2 Skinsuit removes the interface systems and improves the level of protection provided without impairing mobility or the ability to wear it under normal clothing.Used by military police, police and security forces to provide concealed added protection.

Type:Skinsuit/Concealed
Equipment Bonus: +1
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Max Dex: +10
Armour Penalty: 0
Speed (30 ft): 30
Weight: 5
Purchase DC: 18
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Notes: Grants +2 to Fort saves against extreme heat or cold environments,grants DR 5 against piercing, bludgeon, slashing, falling and concussion damage.

SkS3 Skinsuit (PL6)
The SkS3 is a modified version of the SkS2 repurposed for use in space. A thicker press-girdle lining, includes boots, gloves and a simple full head sealable helmet, and includes a small oxygen supply of 4 hours. The suit also includes basic radiation protection similar to EVA suits used by early astronauts, only much thinner but just as effective. The suit is designed with hookups for additional life support systems, such as larger oxygen tanks. A simple HUD that displays suit integrity, power (up to 24 hours keeping the wearer warm and oxygen flowing if there is enough for that time), and oxygen levels with estimated time of breathable air left. The suit is designed so that it can accept and power future system additions, such as a simple space flight/jetpack, low level magnetic or particle fields, and such devices. Each minute of powering such a device uses up 1 hour of suit power. Additional power packs can be attached.
Mounted on the waist and arms are connectors for cables for anchoring to ships, or hanging tools.The helmet and left arm mount LED spot lights, with the helmet shining light in a 60 foot long cone, while the arm mount can light a 30 foot long cone, or a 60 foot long 5 foot wide area. The boots can also be magnetized to allow for safe walking along the outside of a ship or station. 
This version removes the armour interface system, but can be added, increases the PDC to 22 and changes restriction to Restricted (+2) and can be used for armours, mechs and even space fighter craft.

Type:Skinsuit/Concealed
Equipment Bonus: +2
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Max Dex: +10
Armour Penalty: 0
Speed (30 ft): 30
Weight: 12
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Notes: Grants +2 to Fort saves against extreme heat or cold environments,grants DR 3 against piercing, bludgeon, slashing, falling and concussion damage. +4 Fort save against radiation. Sealed and usable in space.

SkS4 Skinsuit (PL 6)
This version of the suitsuit is similar to the SkS2, only designed for underwater operations. It includes a streamlined helmet with a rebreather. The suit can deploy 'angelwings' from the back, ribcage and legs, made from a special bio-plastic, and act as gills, allowing the wearer to remain underwater nearly indefinitely, breathing gases diffused from the water. The wings/gills quickly fold up into special seams and pockets when not used (as a move-equivalent action, but can be done as part of a move action of just walking). The helmet includes lights similar to the SkS3, lighting up a 60 foot long cone area. The gills are susceptible to pollution in the water, and in an event of polluted waters, the suit does contain a 2 hour supply, which the gills replenish when empty. After being in polluted waters, the gills will need to be flushed, a simple process of having the suit in clean water and activating the flush system, which takes 1 minute, during which the user will need to use the stored air, or have their head out of the water.

Type: Skinsuit/Concealed
Equipment Bonus: +2
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Max Dex: +10
Armour Penalty: 0
Speed (30 ft): 30
Weight: 12
Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Notes: Grants +2 to Fort saves against extreme heat or cold environments, grants DR 3 against piercing, bludgeon, slashing, falling and concussion damage. 2 hour emergency oxygen supply, -2 Fort saves in polluted waters when emergency air supply used, +2 Swim checks from webbed fingers, deployable fins and angel wings/gills.
Angel wings/gills deploy and retract as move equivalent action.

Skinsuit Options
A few options are available for all skinsuits.

Light Pads
Fits the Skinsuit with special fluorescent panels, bright enough to read by, for either utility or presentation purposes. Each pad is two by two inches.
PDC 4 per pad.

Shock Resistance
This incorporates special strips of superconductor that dissipate shock weapons and energy-stun weaponry, granting +4 to Fort save to resist being Stunned, and Electricity Resistance 2.
PDC: +3

Thermal-Stealth
Breaks up the Infrared/Thermographic signature of the wearer. Available ONLY to military and police registered Skinsuits. Infrared and Thermographic sensors are -4 to checks to detect the skinsuit wearer.
PDC: +2

Grease-Sheen
This feature bonds a low-friction outer laminate to the outside of the suit that has a (near) permanent oily sheen and extremely slippery feel to it, like graphite. This allows the wearer to easily slip through tight openings or bonds (+2 Escape Artist), and opponents will have a hard time holding onto the suit (+2 against being grappled). Because the coating does erode (typically only lasts through about 5 days of hard use) it must be periodically sprayed with a refinishing treatment.
PDC: +1 to armour cost initially, PDC 12 per ‘refinishing’ treatment, needed approximately every 5 days of heavy use (each 'day' is about 5 or more Escape Artist or Grapple checks made).

Kinetic Gel Padding
An attempt to correct the weakness of Skinsuits against blunt force trauma, this feature adds a layer of ‘smart’ kinetic-sensitive gel to the suit, plus artificial myomer strands. When being hit by something, such a club or wall, the gel goes from a fluid state to a thick state, cushioning the impact, dissipating impact energy,and swelling up to protect critical portions of the anatomy, such as the neck,elbows, knees, and pelvis. Kinetic Gel Padding increases Damage Reduction for Bludgeoning, concussion and falling damage to 10. 
PDC: +3

Laser Resistance
Special reflective foil coating and superconductive fibers grants DR 5 to lasers, and it looks really cool too, a skintight metallic lame. CANNOT be combined with Thermal Stealth or Grease-Sheen, though Light Pads may be added on top of it. For every 5 points of slashing or piercing damage the wearer suffers that goes over the base suit's resistance to slashing and piercing reduces the DR to lasers by 1.
PDC: +4
Res: Mil +3


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 16, 2016)

Beryllium
A chemical element with symbol *Be* and atomic number 4.It is a relatively rare element in the universe, usuallyoccurring as a product of the spallation oflarger atomic nuclei that have collided with cosmic rays.Within the cores of stars beryllium is depleted as it is fused and createslarger elements. It is a divalent element which occursnaturally only in combination with other elements in minerals. Notable gemstones which contain beryllium include beryl (aquamarine, emerald) and chrysoberyl. As a free element it is asteel-gray, strong, lightweight and brittle alkaline earth metal.
Used mainly inalloys to add heat and corrosive resistance as well as elastic properties aswell as improving the alloyed metal's strength, while remaining light weight.Beryllium has several times been experimented with as a form of armour, butwhile it is strong, its brittleness has limited its use to other more usefulindustrial purposes. As science has advanced in metallurgy, beryllium has beenused as an additive to some armour material for use of protecting commercialand military craft from corrosive atmospheres, especially with gas mining fromsome gas giants, and improved heat resistance, especially for work onexceptional hot planets.

Beryllium EnhancedArmour
Metallic armour canbe enhanced with beryllium, granting it acid resistance. However this requiresBeryllium enhanced armour to be added upon construction, or have the originalarmour completely removed and replaced with the beryllium enhanced version. Armoursthat grant bonus to defense (personal armour, vehicle armour, mech armour, etc)grants Acid resistance equal to Defense bonus x 1.5 (eg: Defense bonus +8grants acid resistance 12), and fire resistance half the Defense bonus. If thearmour already grants fire resistance, the fire resistance only increases by1/4 the Defense bonus. For armours that grant Damage Reduction, grants half DRas acid resistance.
Also environmentaldangers that cause acid or fire damage are reduced by half, and require doublethe normal time to cause damage (for example: corrosive nebula or atmosphericgases that deal damage every round deal damage every two rounds and half as much),also halves damage from planetary re-entry.
PDC: +4 to metallicarmour only.
Requires completereplacement of armour, or only added during construction.

Beryllium AblativeLayer
A cheaper method ofgranting an object the corrosive resistance of beryllium without completelyreplacing the armour or plating, however it is short lived. A lightberyllium-iron or aluminum plating is added. Vehicles, mechs, ships and largeobjects gain acid resistance 20, fire resistance 15 and environmental aciddamage deal half damage taking twice as long to cause damage, and half damagefrom atmospheric re-entry. But for every 10 points of damage from any othersource (ballistic, concussive, etc) removes 1 point of acid and fireresistance. For personal armour, grants acid and fire resistance 10,environmental damage from fire and acid deal half damage, and gains +4 to Fortsaves from environmental acid and fire conditions (such as heat exhaustion fromhigh temperatures). For every 5 points of damage from other sources reduces theresistances by 1. Once the resistances are reduced to 0, the layer is so badlydamaged that it has effectively been destroyed and removed from the protectedobject.
PDC: 14 +1 per sizecategory (starship types count as a size category).


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 25, 2016)

CAS2
The CAS2, or Crystal Augment Suit is a set of heavy armour which is designed toprotect, and also augment the user's abilities. The CAS2 is similar to theCAS1, but has heavier armour, making it somewhat larger, but has more weaponsand a larger energy supply. The suit is a set of full body armour including ahelmet, designed in a sleek manner with no sharp edges, and a slight glossyfinish to the plastic like surface. Along the outside of the arms and legs, anda bar over each shoulder is a panel which lights up when certain features areactivated. What makes the suit so revolutionary, and expensive, is the crystalsthat are embedded in the entire suit, as well as the crystalline battery. Usingthe piezoelectric properties, as well as energy storage, refraction anddistribution of energy of various types of crystals, the CAS2 is able to usevarious types of energy, kinetic and from weapons' blasts, to power itsfeatures. 
The crystal battery is used to store energy, which is created when the usermoves, as the embedded crystals flex and create an electrical charge. Thisenergy is used to power the sensors, as well as the two built in rangedweapons, a laser and an electric blaster which also has a stun setting, theelectric discharge for melee strikes as well as a defensive field. 
When the suit is struck by an energy attack, such as a laser, or plasma blast,that energy is converted into kinetic energy, which is shunted to the suit'sservos, giving the user added strength and burst in speed for a shorttime.
The CAS2 has basic sensors, light amplification, night vision, HUD, militaryradio with programmable encryption protocols, and programmable IFF system, andsimple targeting system. Also built into the helmet is an air filter and anattachment for an external air supply. Mounted on the right arm is a laser, andthe left mounts the electric blaster. Both hands are reinforced and includeelectric nodes which discharge on impact. Mounted on the back is a jet pack,with maneuvering thrusters in the lower legs for bettermaneuverability.
The defensive field, when activated, is only noticeable by a slight electrichum and the light panels softly glow a light blue. When a projectile or energyblast would strike the user, a bolt of electricity strikes it in an attempt todeflect, dissipate, or destroy it. The field also aids in dissipating areaeffect attacks, such as grenades. Creatures that come within melee range whilethe field is active will also be struck by bolts of electricity, as long as thefield is activated. Unfortunately the field uses up a fair bit of power, andthe light panels briefly flash a brighter blue when the fielddischarges.
When the suit is struck by an energy blast, the panels briefly flash red, asthe energy is absorbed and shunted to the servos. 
Due to the nature of the crystals embedded in the skin of the armour, it isimmune to lasers of any kind, and offers some additional protection againstother energy types. Although the suit will absorb the energy of an attack, andprotect the user against some of the damage, it won't save them from the fullforce of weapons like plasma rifles or particle beam weapons, only lessenthem.
While the defense field is activated, the suit's ability to absorb energy isnegated as the electrical discharge prevents the suit from absorbing theenergy.
These suits were not built for stealth, as the light panels and when thedefensive field is activated make for a rather flashy spectacle on the battlefield. 


CAS2 (PL6 Heavy Armour Proficiency)
Type: Heavy Tactical
Equipment Bonus: +7
Nonprof. Bonus: +3
Str Bonus: see note
Nonprof Str Bonus: see note
Max Dex: +2
Armour Penalty: -4
Speed (30 ft): 20 ft also see note
Weight: 35 lb
Purchase DC: 37
Restriction: Mil and rare (+4)
Notes: Battery has 90 charges. When the user moves 10 feet, 1 charge isrecharged. Each discharge of the weapons, either the laser, electric blaster orthe melee discharge uses one charge. Each round the jet is used uses 2 charges,the sonic cannon uses 2 charges. Targeting system grants +2 to strike withranged weapons.
Defensive Field: The defensive field uses 3 charges per round of activation.The user can use any of the weapons built into the suit while it is activated,and can recharge the battery by moving. The field provides a +4 Deflectionbonus to Defense and a +3 bonus to Reflex saves against energy area attacks.The field also provides a DR3 to attacks that still strike the user as theelectrical bolts have dissipated or somewhat deflected or burned away part ofthe projectile or energy blast. The bolts will ignore lasers and electricalattacks as the user is immune to them.
Laser Immunity: The suit is immune to laser weapons of any type, from standardto UV, blue-green frequency, x-ray and HI lasers. The energy absorbing abilitystill works against lasers, the user takes no damage.
Electricity Immunity: The suit is immune to electrical based attacks. Theenergy absorbing ability works with electricity, the user takes no damage.
SonicImmunity
Energy Resistance: The suit has a blanket energy resistance 5 which works forfire, unspecific energy and weapons like plasma, ion, particle beam weapons,etc.
Sonic Immunity: TheCAS2 is immune to sonic attacks, but can absorb the energy to enhance the suitsystems.
Energy Absorbing: The CAS2 has improved and altered energy absorbing systems.The user can select which systems can be enhanced by the absorbed energy. Every5 points of energy damage the user would take (any energy, fire, electricity,sonic, cold, unspecific) except for acid damage can be used to use one of theenhancement choices:
1) Strength and LandSpeed boost. The suit provides +2 Strength and +10 feet to speed for 1 round.Can be added up to 5 times.
2) Fly Speed boost.The jet pack can be overcharged and gains +10 feet to speed for 1 round. Can beadded 5 times.
3) Boost WeaponDamage: Add +2 to weapon damage. Can be added up to 4 times for the nextattack, must be made by the next round.
4) Recharge Battery.Recharges 1 charge in the battery.
Built in Weapon: Laser Rifle:  standardlaser rifle built into the right arm, 3d8 fire, 20, 60 ft range incr, S/A, uses1 charge per shot.
Electric blaster: 4d4 electricity, 20, 60 ft range incr, S/A, 1 charge pershot, stun setting Fort Save 14, stunned for 1d4+1 rounds.
Melee Discharge: Reinforced gloves act as set of brass knuckles that deallethal damage on unarmed strike, also add +2d4 electrical damage to meleestrike, uses 1 charge.
Jet Pack: Instead ofusing fuel cells, this jet pack is electrically powered using powerful turbofans in the back, with two smaller ones for maneuverability built into thelower legs. Each round of flight uses 2 charges. The jet pack provides flyspeed of 60 with good maneuverability. Instead of full flight, the jet pack canbe used for jet assisted leaps, able to make jumps up to 30 ft up or acrosswithout achieving flight, granting +5 to Jump checks. Each jet assisted jumpuses 1 charge.
Sonic Cannon:Mounted on the right shoulder is a sonic cannon with two settings. The primarysetting is a potent line of sonic energy, with high damage, targets must make 2Fort saves, first one DC 20 or be stunned for 1 round, successful save thetarget is only dazed for 1 round. The second Fort save DC 15 or be deafened for1d4+1 round. The second setting is a wide arc area attack, good for affectingmultiple targets. All within the area must make a Fort save DC 14 or bedeafened for 1 round. Targets with ear protection are immune to being deafened.
Integrated equipment: Air filter (+4 Fort save), helmet mounted light, militaryradio, HUD, hook up for external air supply, IFF system (outlines friendlytargets with broadcasting IFFs in a blue outline, broadcasting enemies in red),darkvision 90 feet, low-light vision, suit diagnostic system (notifies whenairborne toxins detected, and if filter is insufficient, external air supplylevel if attached, battery level, notifies when energy absorbing system ispowered and for how long), jet pack.


 Weapon
 Damage
 Crit
 Dam Type
 Range Incr
 Rate of Fire
 
 Laser Rifle
 3d8
 20x2
 Fire
 100 ft
 S/A
 
 Electric Blaster
 4d4
 20x2
 Electricity
 60 ft
 S/A
 
 Melee Discharge
 +2d4
 20x2
 Electricity
 Melee
 
 
 Sonic Cannon  Focused
 5d6
 20x3
 Sonic
 100 ft long 5 ft  wide line
 S
 Ignores 3  Hardness/DR
 Sonic Cannon Wide
 3d6
 
 Sonic
 50 ft long cone
 S
 




CWPG2
While CrystalsWorks' CWPG1 is a success in portable power generators for outdoors folks, oras an emergency power system, it wasn't as big of a success as they had hoped.To gain a better market share of power generating market, Crystal Works tookpart of the power generating system from their CAS1 and CAS2 armours to createa simple system that a user can wear and recharge their weapons and providepower to several smaller devices. The CWPG2 consists of an adjustable frameworkthat fits around most military or hiking style boots and lower legs of mosthumanoids, up to 10 feet in height, connected via wires that clip to the backof the user's legs to a heavy belt with a battery pack with two universalconnectors on the back and two holsters for holding a standard power pack each.The battery can provide power for two devices, such as hand held sensors,tools, etc, or powering similar devices in helmet or armour for 12 hours beforerequiring recharging.
As the user walks,one charge for a power pack put in the holsters or 30 minutes for the batteryis recharged for every 100 feet the user walks.
While the base unitcomes with a  frame worker that fitsaround boots the user owns, CW also sells their own boots that are designed touse with the system, which are slightly more efficient in generating power.With the boots, the distance walked is only 75 feet for every charge in powerpack or 30 minutes for the battery.
PDC: 23, 24 with CWproduced boots.


----------



## kronos182 (Nov 6, 2016)

Shield Rules

In RAW, shields canonly be restored by an engineer, or other crew member, taking an attack actionto make a Repair check DC 15 to restore a number of HD to shields equal totheir Intelligence bonus, not exceeding the normal maximum. On small crewships, such as fighters, the crew may not have time to make repairs whiletrying to evade enemy fire.
An optional rule forshields is that they automatically, although slowly, regenerate hit points ontheir own. Most shields can regenerate 1 HD (20 hit points) to shields every 5rounds (30 seconds), due to the power drain of maintaining the current shieldlevel and regenerating slowly.
This shieldregeneration rate can be improved with the normal Repair check DC 15, whichwould stack with the normal shield regeneration on that turn, but the Shieldrestoration action can be made at any time.

Modulate Shields
As a standardaction, the engineer, or other crew member, can modulate the shields to betterreside damage from a specific source, or type of weapon, with a Computer Use DC18, after using the sensors to scan the weapon that the shields are to bemodulated for, requiring the use of the sensors and a Computer Use 30. This DCcan be reduced by 1 for every attack that successfully struck the shields thatdidn't bypass them (such as a critical hit). Modulating the shields only worksfor the type of damage they can protect against, so a particle shield can notbe modulated to protect against ballistic weapons. Once the shields aremodulated, attacks from that weapon deal half damage, and critical strikesdon't bypass the shield, damaging the shield instead. Note that the modulationonly works against specific weapons, thus if a target is attacking a ship withlasers, and the targeted ship successfully modulates the shields to the lasers,another ship with a plasma cannon that attacks in the same encounter isn'tprotected against in the same way, with it dealing normal damage. The same fordifferent ballistic weapons, modulated against a railgun won't protect againsta gauss cannon in the same attack. 
Modulation lasts aslong as the shields are raised, but once they are depleted, or shut down, themodulation must be done again, requiring both the sensor scan and modulationComputer Use checks.

Expend Shields
The shields can beextended out to protect an allied ship that is close by. The allied ship mustbe in the same square, or in the adjacent square, for those that are too big,and the ship to be protected must be the same length or smaller. The engineer, orother crew member must make a Computer Use check DC 20, and both ships mustremain close together the whole time the shields are extended. The protectedship now enjoys the benefits of the protecting ship's shields, but can notraise its own shields, if it has any, however the shield strength is reduced by25% while extended. 
If the protectedship moves away from the protecting ship while the shields are still up, theship will suffer 1d4/hit die of total shield HD of the protecting ship, and theprotecting ship's shields suffer the same damage.

Shield Gadgets
A number of gadgetsare available for shields, improving their performance. These can be used withother types of shields, light, heavy, advanced, etc, and some of these can becombined for truly powerful shielding.

Improved ShieldRegeneration Speed
The shield'sregeneration speed is improved to 1 HD (20 hit points) every 2 rounds.
PDC: Shield PDC +1

Advanced ShieldRegeneration Speed
The shield'sregeneration speed is improved to 1 HD (20 hit points) every round.
PDC: Shield PDC +2

Improved ShieldRestore Rate
The shield is ableto restore 2 HD (40 hit points) when it regenerates (normally every 5 rounds).
PDC: Shield PC +2

Advanced ShieldRestore Rate
The shield is ableto restore 3 HD (30 hit points) when it regenerates (normally every 5 rounds).
PDC: Shield PC +3

Regenerative Shields
Regenerative shieldsare potent shielding, able to restore quickly, but the amount it regenerates isa bit more variable than others, and the Restore Shields action is a littlemore difficult, increasing the Repair dc to 20. Regenerative shields regenerateat a rate of every 1d4 HD (20-80 hp) every other round.
PDC: Shield PDC +5

Shield Capacitors
Shield capacitorsare energy reserves connected to the shield generators that can quickly restoreHD to shields, but once used, they take time to recharge. As a free action, anycrew member, on their turn can activate a shield capacitor, using all of thestored power, so if the shield capacitor stored energy would go over theshield's normal maximum, the extra energy is wasted.
Shield capacitorscome in various sizes, with some restricted to larger sized ships. Each HD forshields is 20 hit points, regardless of the type of shield they are connectedto. Installing a shield capacitor has the same Repair DC and time as the type ofshield it is being connected to. Multiple shield capacitors can be installed, 3taking up a defensive equipment slot. Only one shield capacitor can beactivated by a crew member, however if the ship has multiple capacitors andseveral crew members, each crew member could activate a capacitor on theirturn.
PDC: 1 HD 15, 3 HD17; min ship size gargantuan: 5 HD 19 , 7 HD 21, 9 HD 23; min ship sizecolossal: 11 HD 25, 15 HD 27, 19 HD 29, 25 HD 31.


----------



## kronos182 (Nov 7, 2016)

Ram's Horn
This weapon was designed for use against infantry targets that have enhancedhealing abilities, without resulting to depleted uranium for ammunition. Usingspecialized ammunition has kept this weapon from being widely popular, but itdoes fill its niche quite well. The Ram's Horn special ammunition is a twostage bullet, launched by an electric charge, which also activates the bullet.Just before reaching its target, the round splits, the forward part showers thetarget with jagged, razor sharp metal fragments, shredding flesh, causinghorrific wounds that continue to bleed. The second part of the bullet containsa napalm-like substance that only becomes active by the electric charge used tolaunch the round. This napalm substance doesn't cover a large area, but burnsfor several seconds and isn't easily put out by water, requiring to becompletely submerged in water, or an oil-like neutralizing agent is used.Substances like oil or even petroleum based fluids will work as well. 
The Ram's Horn uses a caseless 12.7mm round that uses an electric charge toignite the charge and activate the round's napalm-like substance. The weapon'sonboard computer and range finder automatically calculates the optimum distancefor the round to be most effective. Due to the expense of the rounds designedfor the weapon, it can fire any 12.7 caseless rounds that are electricallyfired.

Ram's Horn (PL6-7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8 + 1d6
Critical: 19-20x3 (only counts slashing damage)
Damage Type: Slashing and burning
Range Increment: 70 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 14
Ammo: 20 box or 50 drum
Purchase DC: 23
Notes: Deals 1 point of damage a round until treated, Heal DC 10. This issimilar to wound magical weapon ability but not magical in nature.
Deals 1d4 fire damage each round for 3d4 rounds from napalm-like substance. Canbe put out by being submerged in water for 2 full rounds, or using a petroleumbased fluid, about 4 to 6 oz. will neutralize the substance. A neutralizingagent is available from the manufacture with a PDC of 12 for 5 20 ozcontainers.
Has mountings for scope on top, weapon under the barrel, and two on the sidesfor tactical lights, IR lights or even bayonets, or a container that holds 5doses of the neutralizing agent, range of 10 feet.
Built in battery provides power for the range finder, computer and the chargeto ignite the charge of the rounds and any additional items like night scopes,tactical lights, etc. The barrel is lined with thermal conductors which convertthe heat from the discharge of bullets into power, recharging the battery.Without any other items to power except the computer and range finder, the batterywill have enough power for 8 to 10 years. Additional items will drain thebattery, and is considered to have enough power for 8 hours of continued usewithout impairing it's ability to fire. A universal adapter and cable is hiddenin a concealed panel in the stock. If an energy weapon is mounted as asecondary weapon there is enough power for 5 shots before it drains the batterytoo much to operate other features. Suggested to use an additional power packfor under barrel weapon.
Ammunition PDC 12 for box of 20.
Ram's Horn comes with range finder and combat computer that programs the roundfor optimum effect of the round.
12.7mm caseless rounds PDC 9 for box of 50.

A few years after the Ram's Horn was released, the company released a few newtypes of ammunition.
Shock Round - This round emits a powerful electric discharge into the target,with a high chance of stunning the target, including robots. Deals 2d4ballistic and 2d6 electrical damage. Targets with a nervous system (humans,most aliens, even undead) must make a Fort save DC 15 or be stunned for 1d4+2rounds. A successful save only dazes for 1d4 rounds. Robots, androids, vehiclesand mecha must make a Fort save DC 19 or be stunned/shutdown for 1d4+2 rounds.A successful save will cause 1d4 random systems/options/abilities to functionat half capacity. For example, speed reduced by half, weapon range (for energyweapons) reduced, etc. PDC 12 for box of 20.
Acid Round - This round is similar to the standard round used for the Ram,except instead of a napalm-like substance, the round contains acid. Deals 2d8slashing plus 1d4 acid for 3d4 rounds, plus 1 point of on going wound/bleedingdamage. The acid can be neutralized by applying acid neutralizing chemicals orbasic compounds. PDC 13 for box of 20.
Shredder Round -This round has a small fragmentation charge behind the primary fragmentationcharge, dealing 2d8 slashing damage plus 1 point of on going wound/bleedingdamage + 2d6 slashing damage plus 1 point of on going wound/bleeding damage.PDC 14 for a box of 20.
Frag Round - Similarto the shredder round, except that it functions like a fragmentation grenade,dealing 3d8 slashing damage to a 15 foot radius, Reflex save DC 17 for half.The round can be set to air burst to strike targets behind cover using the rangefinder to set the fuse. The wielder must know where behind cover the target is,or guess, and target the space above and beyond the cover, similar to targetinga square, DC 10. PDC 14 




HissTank

The Hiss tank is a fast attack or scout tank, built for maneuverability andspeed with it's raised body. This two crew vehicle has light armour, but hassurprisingly heavy weapon load, carrying a turret with a triple, fire select,15mm cannons, with four LAW style rockets mounted on top, and two machinegunsmounted in semi turrets on each side of the main body. The fire select featurewas designed to allow the Hiss to vary the amount of damage it can do, reducingammunition wastage against lighter targets. Each machinegun is mounted in a'cheek' turret, allowing each to fire forward and up to 30 degrees to theside.
The crew sits in the front and has excellent view due to a large armouredtinted canopy, similar to those of a fighter jet, allowing for better scoutingroles. In an emergency, this canopy can be jettisoned to allow the crew toescape quickly. In night operations, the canopy tints darker, internal lightchanges to a low red or shuts off to reduce visibility. Normally the crewenters through the main hatch in the rear of the tank, which is also whereammunition is loaded through.
To fill it's scout role, the Hiss is equipped with various cameras and opticsensors, including passive night vision, infrared/thermal cameras, severalaudio recording devices, multiband military radio, a light radio jammer andenough storage to hold about 15 hours of recording.
This Hiss is three squares wide and four squares long, providing full cover toits occupants. Requires a crew of 2, driver/commander and agunner/communications officer. The driver can control the cheek guns while thegunner controls the main turret and rockets.

Crew: 2
Passengers: 1 in an emergency, will be cramped.
Cargo: 50 lbs
Init: -2
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 90 (9)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 7
Hit Points: 40
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 42
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: AV recorder, passive night vision (75 ft wide view, but can focusup to 200 ft with a -2 to Spot checks), two turret mount flood lights,thermal/IR cameras, 2 survival kits, triple 15mm cannons, 2 7.62mm machineguns,4 LAW rockets.
Notes: Canopy can be jettisoned as a move-equivalent action, allowing crew tojump out of the tank as a move action. Fire-select 15mm cannon can fire onecannon at a time, two or all three at a time. Two 15mm cannons deals 4d12 andall three deals 5d12 damage.
 

 Weapon
 Damage

 Crit
 Damage Type
 Range Incr
 Rate of Fire
 Magazine
 15mm Cannon
 3d12
 20
 Ballistic
 175 ft
 Semi, auto
 Link (300 rds ea)
 7.62mm Machinegun
 2d10
 20
 Ballilstic
 90 ft
 Semi, auto
 Link (3000 rds ea)
 M72LAW
 10d6
 -
 -
 150 ft
 Single
 4 rockets




GoldDigger

The Gold Digger was an experiment in a new method of locating mining locationsand digging tunnels. However it fell short of most expectations. It could digits way to a location, take core samples, but it was very unmaneuverable andthe tunnel it dug would collapse very quickly. Although it failed in itsintended role, a few agencies purchased a few for covert operations.
The Gold Digger is an armoured cylinder mounted on a pair of heavy treads witha large crockscrew style drill mounted on the front. A set of heavy panelsmounted dorsal and ventral surfaces at the back angle the Gold Digger up ordown. Due to the new directions the Gold Digger can move in (up and down in theground), and the dark environment it operators in, the inventors had troublescoming up with new navigation means. However, sometimes the simplest methodsare the best. Included in the basic controls, a depth/altitude meter, a specialtrip odometer for measuring distance traveled horizontally while factoring indistance traveled while descending or ascending, a 20 foot periscope with adrill mounted atop to allow the crew to check their position, and a compass.The Gold Digger must be stationary in order to use the periscope or it will bedamaged and snapped off. It has been noted that when near large deposits ofiron, the compass will be thrown out of wack. A good navigator can guide a GoldDigger within 10 feet of its target location.
Due to the limitations of the drill, the Gold Digger takes very wide turnswhile digging, plus it can only dig for a limited time before needing tosurface to let the drill cool and be resharpened or risk the drill warping orsnapping.

In its original configuration, the Gold Digger requires a crew of 3, a pilot,co-pilot/navigator and a prospector/miner to operate the core sampler and otherequipment for testing samples taken. It can carry 500 lbs in samples. Thisversion can also deploy radio beacons for digging crews to head towards when alarge deposit is located for excavation.
A combat version was created for use by black ops groups for a supposedly morediscreet means of deployment and retrieval of troops or rescues without an easymeans of following. This version requires a pilot and co-pilot/navigator andhas room for 6 troops and 200 lbs of cargo. There is also a machine gun mountedin a retractable turret on the roof for defense and a two shot smoke dispenserthat fills a 30 foot area around the vehicle to hide its descent into the ground.
The Gold Digger is three squares wide and four squares long, providing fullcover for the crew. Anyone operating the retractable machine gun in themilitary version only has half cover. A single large door is on the back allowscrew or passengers to board or disembark as a full action.

Gold Digger (PL 4-Early PL5)
Crew: 3 or 2 (militaryversion)
Passengers: 0 or 6 (military version)
Cargo: 500 lbs or 200 lbs (military version)
Init: -3*
Maneuver: -2*
Top Speed: 60 (6) on surface, 20 (2) underground
Defense: 8
Hardness: 13
Hit Points: 48
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 45/47 military
Restriction: +2 Res or +3 Military
Accessories: 2 head lights, military radio, periscope that can raise 20 ft,drill for underground travel, compass, special trip odometer and depth/altitudemeter. Mining version has core sampling drill, radio beacon deployer (6beacons), pneumatic panels dorsal and ventral to angle the gold digger up to 45degrees up or down. Military version has a retractable 5.56mm machine gunmounted on the roof, 2 smoke dispensers that fill 30 foot area around thevehicle (4 uses).
Notes: Init* if the Gold Digger is coming up from the groundwithout being detected, the crew and troops inside can act in a surprise roundand gain +2 to Initiative for the following round.
Maneuver* while underground, the Gold Digger suffers a -8 to maneuver insteadof -2.
While underground, the Gold Digger takes twice as much space to turn. A simple45 degree turn normally takes 1 square to turn, the Gold Digger instead takes2.
While underground,the Gold Digger suffers -4 to Navigate checks. If the Pilot stops and someoneuses the periscope to check position and confirms on a map, the penalty ishalved for the next Navigate check.
Limited Endurance -The Gold Digger can only tunnel through 50 miles before needing a 2 hour cooldown and resharpening of the drill. Also there is only enough air for 5 hoursof travel underground. If the gold digger drills past 50 miles before a cool downand sharpening, there is a 25% chance fo the drill warping and snapping, with+5% chance for every 10 miles travelled until a cool down period and the drillresharpened.
The tunnel createdby the Gold Digger's passage collapses almost immediately behind the vehicle,making it impossible for any one to follow behind the Gold Digger.

HeavyArmour - The Gold Digger's armour is thick and reinforced, taking half damagefrom crushing, bludgeoning and concussion damage, its hardness applies to thishalf damage.

Core Sampler - While stationary, the Gold Digger can take a sample of theground around it, this takes 5 rounds (30 seconds) for a single sample whichweighs 1 lbs. Normal version only.

The military version has a retractable 5.56mm machine gun. Takes 1 round toretract the cover and deploy the machine gun. Takes one round to retract themachine gun and cover again.

 Weapon
 Damage

 Crit
 Damage Type
 Range Incr
 Rate of Fire
 Magazine
 5.56mm
 2d8
 20
 Ball
 80 ft
 s,a
 Linked (200 rds)




GMDire Mole

The Dire Mole is an attempt to recreate and improve upon the concept of theGold Digger. With more advanced technologies and better materials, the DireMole has greater endurance and navigational capabilities while underground. TheDire Mole was going to be used for mining purposes, but there wasn't enoughinterest in the concept and was instead repurposed completely for combatpurposes, mostly covert insertion of troops and extraction. A combat versionwas also developed once the concept vehicle proved to work.
The Dire Mole is wide and heavily armoured, with two horizontal drills mountedon the front, two heavy treads mounted on the sides, several groves run alongthe top and bottom to allow the chewed up dirt to pass easier along the bodyand behind the vehicle. To solve the problem of navigating underground, theDire Mole comes equipped with GPS, computerized mapping, depth and altitudemeters, gyro-compass and a compass. There is also a periscope with an equippeddrill to allow it to reach the surface. The periscope is low profile, equippedwith thermo-electro optics and antennas for the radio and GPS systems to allowthe navigation system to easily update for more accurate navigation. The drillsare also made of far more durable materials, plus coated in a self lubricatingcoating. To increase drill endurance and efficiency, the Dire Mole is equippedwith a lubricant sprayer that periodically sprays the drills to keep them cooland lubricated to keep them from overheating and dulling.
Requiring a crew of 3, pilot, co-pilot/navigator, gunner and can carry 8 troopsor up to 1 ton of cargo instead of troops. The dire mole is equipped with threeremote control retractable turrets equipped with 7.62mm machine guns to protectthe troops. Two smoke dispensers are also equipped on the roof.
The Dire Mole is 4 squares wide and 5 squares long, providing full cover to thecrew and troops. The large door in the back allows everyone to embark todisembark as a full round action.

Dire Mole (Late PL5-PL6)
Crew: 3
Passengers: 8
Cargo: 500 lbs 1 ton with no troops
Init: -4*
Maneuver: -4*
Top Speed: 70 (7) on surface, 45 (4) underground
Defense: 6
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 56
Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 48
Restriction: +3 Military
Accessories: 2 head lights, military radio, periscope that can raise 20 ft withdrill, drill for underground travel, compass, special trip odometer anddepth/altitude meter, GPS, computerized mapping system, 2 smoke dispensers(fills 30 foot area around Dire Mole, 6 uses), compass,thermo-electrical-optics, dual horizontal drills, 10 hour air supply, 3 remoteretractable turrets with 7.62mm machine guns.
Notes: Init* if the Dire Mole is coming up from the ground withoutbeing detected, the crew and troops inside can act in a surprise round and gain+2 to Initiative for the following round.
Maneuver* while underground, the Dire Mole suffers a -6 to maneuver instead of-4.
While underground,the Dire Mole suffers -2 to Navigate checks. If the Pilot stops and someoneuses the periscope to check position and confirms on a map, the penalty isnegated for the next Navigate check.
The tunnel created by the Dire Mole collapses immediately behind the Dire Mole,preventing anyone from following it.

Remote Turrets - The Dire Mole has three retractable turrets that arecontrolled by the gunner, who suffers a -1 to attack rolls due to the remotesystems. There is a turret mounted on the roof and one on each side. The roofturret has full 360 degree rotation and 70 degree elevation. The side guns havea 300 degree elevation and 90 degree rotation to the sides.

HeavyArmour - The Dire Mole's armour is thick and reinforced, taking half damagefrom crushing, bludgeoning and concussion damage, its hardness applies to thishalf damage.

Drill - The driver of the Dire Mole can use the drill to make a melee attackinstead of a ram, or can use the drill as part of a ram. The drill ignores 10points of hardness. Some vicious drivers have been known to use the drill as ananti-infantry weapon.


 Weapon
 Damage

 Crit
 Damage Type
 Range Incr
 Rate of Fire
 Magazine
 7.62mm x3
 2d10
 20
 Ball
 100 ft
 s,a
 Linked (300 rds  ea)
 Drill
 4d8
 20
 Slashing
 melee
 
 



Badger Mole
The Badger Mole is a combat version, removing the ability to carry troops forweapons capabilities. A second gunner position is added, a streamlined semiretractable turret is mounted on the roof. The barrel is partly retractable andwhen not in use lowers into a special grove on the roof to protect it while theBadger Mole is underground. Added to the side turrets is a flamethrower, andthe new turret mounts a 30mm cannon with ample ammunition, the smoke dispensesnow have 8 uses.


 Weapon
 Damage
 Crit
 Damage Type
 Range Incr
 Rate of Fire
 Magazine
 7.62mm x2
 2d10
 20
 Ball
 100 ft
 s, a
 Linked (600 rds  ea)
 30mm Cannon
 4d12
 20
 Ballistic
 150 ft
 s, a
 Linked (60 rds)
 Flamethrower x2
 2d6
 20
 fire
 50 ft x5ft line
 s, a
 50 discharges ea
 Drill
 4d8
 20
 slashing
 melee


----------



## kronos182 (Nov 14, 2016)

Big Bore 2

Colt found that itslarge caliber weapons have become incredibly popular, although at the time ofthe Big Bore 1's release, there were not many cyborgs that could handle itsrecoil outside of military and police. So they expanded the Big Bore line toalso include the .75 caliber that was first in the Colt 2011 (.75AE) and M5011(.75 rifle) weapons.
The Big Bore 2 is aheavy revolver, which means it has a lower ammo capacity than the 2011, butwith the revolver action, a user can load different rounds into each chamberand easily rotate through them, if so desired. The Big Bore 2 is also designedto be intimidating, with the cylinder and hammer locking mechanisms designed tomake more noise than normal increase this.

Big Bore 2 (Late PL5/ PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d12
Critical: 20
Damage Type: balllistic
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: med
Weight: 8.5 lb
Ammo: 5
Purchase DC: 19 Res (+2)
Notes: Anyone without exceptional strength, or a cybernetic arm, with strengthrated at least 18, suffers -2 on any attacks after the first attack in a round,and suffers half the damage rolled in subdual damage on any attack made withthe Big Bore 2. So a normal person, with Strength 18 will suffer half damage insubdual damage each time he fires the weapon, and his second attack suffers -2to attack roll. While a person with a cybernetic limb of Strength 18, doesn'tsuffer the subdual damage or the attack penalty to his second attack due to theshock absorbers and gyros in the arm to keep it steady. 
When used to pistol whip someone, it deals 1d6 points of bludgeoning damageinstead of the normal 1d4 for pistols for its heavier construction and largersize.
When using a BigBore 2 as part of an Intimidation attempt, grants a +1 to Intimidationchecks.
Ammunition: Box of 50 .75AE rounds has a PDC 7.




Big Bore 7 LastStand

The Big Bore 7, orLast Stand, is an odd weapon in that it has five barrels, all chambered inColt's cut down 20mm rounds, but it is a breech loader, meaning it fires oncethen needs to be reloaded. The Last Stand makes an excellent one shot killweapon for either defense or assault, or anti-armour weapon due to the massivedamage it can deliver, but then must be abandoned for a lighter weapon withmore ammunition, or the user has to escape. The weapon is incredibly heavy andintimidating, making it an excellent weapon to use against home invasions. Dueto its weight, it requires someone exceptionally strong, or with goodcybernetic enhancements to wield effectively.
As an anti-materialweapon, each barrel can be loaded with a different type to increase damage.Alternatively, if loaded with flechette rounds, it is incredibly deadly,especially used in enclosed spaces. 

Big Bore 7 (LatePL5/PL 6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 8d10+5
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Large
Weight: 60 lbs
Ammo: 5 internal
Purchase DC: 22 (Res +2)
Notes: Anyone without exceptional strength, or a cybernetic arm, with strengthrated at least 22, suffers -2 on their attack roll, and suffers half the damagerolled in nonlethal damage on any attack made with the BB7. So a normal person,with Strength 22 or lower will suffer half damage in nonlethal damage each timehe fires the weapon. While a person with cybernetic limbs of Strength 22,doesn't suffer the subdual damage or the attack penalty attack due to the shockabsorbers and gyros in the arm to keep it steady. A creature of medium size orsmaller struck by a BB7 must make a Strength check DC 10 + damage dealt or bethrown back 1d6x5 feet and knocked prone. When used to bludgeon someone, itdeals 2d6 points of bludgeoning damage instead of the normal 1d6 for rifles forits heavier construction and larger size.
Ammunition: Box of 25 20mm rounds has a PDC 10.

Explosive Rounds: The high explosive rounds available for the BB7 deals 4d6damage to a 20 foot radius with a Reflex save DC 15 for half damage. PDC 12 forbox of 25. 
Flechette Rounds: These rounds split open upon leaving the barrel, releasingdozens of razor sharp needles that spread out filling a large area. Theflechette rounds deal 4d6 piercing and slashing damage to everything in a 60foot long cone, Reflex save DC 18 for half damage. PDC 13 for box of30.
Gyrojet Rounds: These rounds have miniature rockets that propel the roundfurther. The range increment is increased to 120 feet, but damage is reduced to4d8. PDC 13 for 25.

Multiple Barrelsfiring same special ammunition increases damage by 50% and increase any Reflexsaves by +2 for each full doubling. If all five barrels are using the samespecial ammunition damage is doubled +5 and increase Reflex save by +5. If eachbarrel is using different special ammunition, each is applied, but the targetmakes one Reflex save at the highest DC from all of the types used.




Big Bore 3

The Big Bore 3 is anassault rifle chambered in Colt's .75 caliber ammuntion, designed for combatcyborgs as a light anti-material weapon or anti-cyborg/robot weapon due to itsgood damage. Using the M-16 as a base for the design, it is larger and heavierto compensate for the larger ammunition and includes sophisticated recoilcompensators to keep its accuracy while using autofire.

Big Bore 3 (PL 5Personal Proficiency)
Damage: 2d12+3
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 45 lb
Ammo: 20 box
Purchase DC: 23 Mil (+3)
Notes: Ignores 3 points of hardness/DR
Anyone withoutexceptional strength, or a cybernetic arm, with strength rated at least 18,suffers -2 on any attacks after the first attack in a round, and suffers halfthe damage rolled in subdual damage on any attack made with the Big Bore 2. Soa normal person, with Strength 18 will suffer half damage in subdual damageeach time he fires the weapon, and his second attack suffers -2 to attack roll.While a person with a cybernetic limb of Strength 18, doesn't suffer thesubdual damage or the attack penalty to his second attack due to the shockabsorbers and gyros in the arm to keep it steady. 
Ammunition: Box of 20 rounds of .75 caliber has a PDC 7.


----------



## kronos182 (Nov 20, 2016)

Blood LossHealer

Mounted adjacent to any major blood vessel in the body, this device has abuilt-in biostatus monitor attuned to sense blood pressure levels, and anartificial gland which stores and releases Hemosclerex-III. When the monitor sensesfluxes in blood pressure and blood loss, it triggers the Hemosclerex-III glandto open and dispense its drug into the bloodstream. 
Stops bleeding/wound. Complete rest heals an extra +5 HP
Benefit: If the usersuffers a condition that causes continual damage from blood loss, such as fromthe Wounding ability, the round after affected, the Blood Loss Healer willnegate 1 point of blood loss each turn. If the user is affected by 2 points of woundingdamage a round, the first round after being affected will only lose 1 point,and the following round will cancel the next point. If the user has completebed rest, heals an extra 5 HP.
Type: Internal
Location: Torso
Hardness/Hit Points: -/1
Base Purchase DC: 14
Restriction: None



Mindscreen Implant,Advanced (PL 8)
This chip is anadvanced version of the basic mindscreen implant.
Benefit: Therecipient gains a +4 equipment bonus on saving throws against mind-affectingattacks.
An advancedmindscreen implant does not count toward the total number of cyberneticattachments the recipient can have before taking negative levels.
Type: Internal.
Hardness/Hit Points:–/3.
Base Purchase DC:32.
Restriction:Military (+3).

Psi Power Implant,Level One (PL 8)
This brain implantmust be used with a standard psi implant. The implant loads a specific psionicpower into the recipient’s mind, granting him access to it.
Prerequisite: PsiImplant.
Benefit: Thecharacter may select one 1st level psionic power. This power may be manifestedup to two times in a 24-hour period.
There is no powerpoint cost for using this power.
A level one psipower implant counts as 1/3 of a cybernetic enhancement toward the total numberof cybernetic attachments the recipient can have before taking negative levels.
Every three selectedlevel one psi power implants counts as one enhancement for purposes of negativelevels due to cybernetic enhancements.
Type: Internal.
Hardness/Hit Points:–/2.
Base Purchase DC:38.
Restriction:Military (+3).
Special: A charactermay select this cybernetic enhancement multiple times, each time selecting anew 1st-level psionic power. A character may also opt to select a psionic
power alreadygranted by an existing psi power implant – each additional identical implantincreases the number of uses of the power in a 24-hour period by two.

Psi Power Implant,Level Two (PL 8)
Identical to thelevel one psi power implant except that the character selects one 2nd-levelpsionic power. A level two psi power implant counts toward the character’smaximum number of allowed cybernetic attachments.
Base Purchase DC:42.

Psi Power Implant,Level Three (PL 8)
Identical to thelevel one psi power implant except that the character selects one 3rd-levelpsionic power. A level three psi power implant counts toward the character’smaximum number of allowed cybernetic attachments.
Base Purchase DC:46.



HP LPSS420

The LPSS420 is alaser pistol developed by HP that not only uses a standard power pack, but canbe recharged via solar power. This weapon is being marketed for colonists,wilderness folks and those who won't have easy access to reliable power systemsto recharge power packs. The weapon itself is a reliable laser pistol, howeverslightly larger than other available pistols due to the upper casing containsseveral sliding panels that reveal the solar panels and a small built in powerpack. A small flip down bipod is mounted under the barrel to allow the pistolto be placed down and collect solar energy when not in use.
The solar panels canrecharge the small power pack first, recharging 1 charge every 2 hours ofdirect sunlight, or 1 charge every 4 hours in cloudy conditions. Once the smallpower pack is charged, the removable power pack can start to be recharged althoughat a slower rate, of 1 charge for every 3 hours of direct light, double forcloudy conditions.

HP LPSS420 (PL6Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Med
Weight: 5 lbs
Ammo: 10 internal + 50 box
Purchase DC: 17
Notes: Recharges 1 charge for the internal battery every 2 hours of direct sunlight, double in cloudy conditions. Once internal battery is full, can rechargepower pack 1 charge every 3 hours of direct sun light, double cloudyconditions.
Folding stand to allow pistol to stand up right for charging.




Stakehammer

The Stake Hammers were created for use against vampires and demons during aninvasion of both forces. Only twelve where created due to the amount of magicalpower needed to create these weapons. Plated in silver, blessed and enchantedto deal extra damage against undead and demons, they also carry extraenchantments to break bones and weaken the strength of foes, or to puncture andrend natural defenses of such foes. The silver plating also allows the weaponto injury creatures vulnerable to silver.

Stake Hammer (Archaic Weapons Proficiency)
Damage: 1d10+2 hammer/ 2d4+2 spike +2d6 vs undead or evil outsiders(demons)
Critical: x2 hammer /18-20x4 spike
Damage Type: Bludgeoning/piercing
Size: Large
Weight: 15 lbs
Purchase DC: 
Notes: Silver plated, deals damage against targets vulnerable to silver, deals+2d6 damage against undead or evil outsiders (demons). Glows red in thepresence of demons, or white when undead are within 30 feet of the StakeHammer. A target struck by the hammer must make a Fort save DC 14, failurecauses the target to suffer -2 to Strength as the hammer smashes bone andmuscle. Only creatures that are vulnerable to critical hits, except in the caseof undead, they can suffer this damage. The damage is cumulative and can behealed as normal. A target that has natural armour that is struck by the spikemust make a Fort save DC 14 or suffer -1 Defense provided from its Naturalarmour. This damage is cumulative until it reaches +0 Natural armour, afterwhich any farther strikes from the spike that the target fails the Fort savesuffers an additional 50% damage. This damage is multiplied on a critical hit.Natural armour restores at a rate of +1 per day of complete rest or magicalhealing.


----------



## kronos182 (Nov 20, 2016)

ANIML

Grasshopper Armour

Grasshopper armouris a set of light armour designed for maximum mobility, with jump jets mountedin the boots and back, allowing the wearer to make incredible long distancejumps. The jets can be used to slow descents from low flying transports, oreven to enhance melee attacks with jet assisted kicks, making the Grasshopper afavourite suit for those who've studied martial arts that favoured kicks andquick movement. While not a suit of power armour, the legs do have a set ofminor exoskeleton enhancement to reduce fatigue for long distance movement,enhance jumping without engaging the jump thrusters. The boots have thicksoles, raising the user's height by 3 inches, that contain part of the bootthrusters (which the exhausts are mounted on the sides of the ankles), andshock absorbers.
The armour includesa full helmet with built in radio, HUD that displays suit status, visualcommunications and text information, auto polarizing visor, air filter andexternal speaker with voice amplifier to act as a megaphone. Built in sensorsinclude binoculars and guidance system that shows on the HUD a suggested pathin making powered leaps and safe landings. The built in battery provides enoughpower to operate for 24 hours and takes about 2 hours to fully recharge. Thesuit is also lined with a kinetic absorbing material to reduce damage fromfalls, bumps and melee strikes, it also lessens concussion damage.

Grasshopper Armour(PL6)
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 
Nonprof Str Bonus: 
Max Dex: +5
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 15 lbs
Purchase DC: 22 
Restriction: Res +2
Accessories: Jumpsystem, HUD, air filter, auto-polarizing visor, radio, a/v transmission,binoculars, kinetic padding.
Notes: +4 to Jump checks +2 bonus to Tumble checks made to reduce damage from afall. Also, when standing still, the character is considered to have moved 20feet in terms of penalty to the Jump check (-6, instead of -18 (-6 per 10 feetbelow 30 feet)), can jump twice as far or as high as indicated on his/her Jumpcheck. +4 Fort save vs air toxins, +4 Reflex save against blinding attacks(flash bangs, gaze attacks). +4 to Fort saves against force marches and similarmovement over extended periods of time. With successful Reflex save (DC 15) andTumble check (DC 15) can reduce any fall by 200 ft and land safely.

Jump System
The jump system issimilar to the Jumper Pack (d20 Future pg 16), except that it uses electricpowered ducted fans. The wearer can travel a maximum of 200 ft before the fansrequire a quick cool down, forcing the user to land, creating a kind ofsustained jumping movement. The character gains a fly speed of 40 (poor maneuverability). Unlike the jumper packwhich has limited number of uses, the Grasshopper's jump system allows the userto make these powered leaps as long as the suit has power, but requires a roundbetween uses.

Bouncing Movement
By using thethrusters at a lower power and making very short and low leaps, the user canincrease their land movement speed up to 50 ft per round with a successful Jumpcheck (DC 15) and a Tumble check (DC 18) when they stop this type of movementor make an attack during this type of movement. Only recommended for longdistance travelling, able to keep this kind of movement up for 2 hours beforerequiring a 10 minute cool down for the thrusters.

Thruster Dodge
As long as the userdoesn't make any powered leaps in a round, and has the Dodge Feat, the user canmake a Tumble check DC 18 and can use the Thrusters to grant an additional +1to their Dodge bonus.

Thruster EnhancedKick
If the user has theBrawl, Combat Martial Arts or similar feats, can use the thrusters to increasetheir unarmed strikes with thruster enhanced kicks. Damage is increased by anextra die and can deal lethal damage but suffers a -2 to attack rolls. Can dealnonlethal damage for an additional -4 to attack for a total of -6 to attackroll.

Kinetic Padding
The suit is lined ina material that distributes blunt trauma damage around the user's whole body,lessening the damage. Grants DR 5 to bludgeoning, crushing and concussiondamage, nonlethal damage is negated, and reduce any fall damage by 5.




LeopardMech

The Leopard is an all terrain combat unit with decent speed and highlymaneuverable, the main weapon is mounted on a powered turret on the back togive it incredible field of fire, two plasma rifles mounted on the shouldersfor anti-infantry defense and a missile launcher mounted on the waist. Thefront feet are fitted with blades for melee strikes. The leopard is also ableto jump great distances allowing for pouncing attacks, especially from ambushpositions, combined with stealth systems.

Leopard
Size:  Huge -2 (23 ft long)
Bonus Hit Points: 200
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Titanium Alloy
Bonus to Defense: +3 (+5 armour -2 size)
Armour Penalty: -4
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +16
Dexterity Penalty: 
Speed: 60 ft
Purchase DC: 46

Slots
Helmet OracleTargeting mk1
Visor Class IIISensor
Back WarpathRecoilless Rifle + 20 extra rounds
Left Front Leg PS-15 Panther Claws
Right Front LegPS-15 Panther Claws
ShouldersFire-linked Plasma Rifles
Torso Cockpit
Belt M-53 FirestarRocket Launcher
Legs SpeedBooster
Comm System

Standard Package Features: 
Bonuses: +4 jump, not limited in height for jump checks, jumping distance isdoubled, +4 stability from quadruped, autofire bonuses halved while stationary,+2 pilot/drive checks due to highly responsive control systems, +2 Navigate andSpot, 90 ft darkvision, extra equipment slots, +1 attack to 1weapon
Weapons: 
PS-15 Panther Claws2d6+8 slashing
Warpath RecoillessRifle 10d6 ballistic, 80 ft, S, 80 rds
Fire-linked PlasmaRifles 4d10 fire, 80 ft, S/A, unlimited.
M-53 Firestar RocketLauncher 10d6, fire 20 ft radis, 200 ft, S, 4 rockets.

Back Turret
The WarpathRecoilless rifle is mounted on a turret that allows the pilot to target enemiesto the sides and behind it without turning the whole mech.

Extended RangeWarpath
This is a WarpathRecoilless rifle with extended barrel and other enhancements to double itsrange, also has expanded magazine for both the weapon and the slot dedicated toammunition.

Fire-linked PlasmaRifles
These are infantrylevel fire-linked plasma rifles, able to fire in the front arc. When attackingmedium sized or smaller targets, the pilot is +1 to attack with this weapon.

Pounce
If the Leopardcharges, it can make a full attack, dealing damage from both claws.


----------



## kronos182 (Nov 27, 2016)

As Vintage Arms success with their repli-weapons grows, they look into more designs and features to add to their weapons. They recently released three new weapons.

VA1860IP
Vintage Arms continues to look at old weapons for inspiration, and the latestrelease is based on the old Colt 1860 Army revolver used in the American civilwar. Instead of railgun or laser, VA went with an ion based weapon, giving itdecent damage, although short range. To keep the shape of the 1860, theammunition cylinder is actually the power pack, which is removable. NewVA1860IPs come with 3 power packs, a charging station, holster with belt thatalso has two slots for the two extra power packs.
Where the hammer used to be there is a digital ammunition counter. The handlehas inlaid wood, and the metal is given a weathered look to give it an evenmore retro look. Although brushed metal and chrome plated are also available.

VA1860IP (Personal Firearms Proficiency PL6
Damage: 4d4
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Electrical
Range Increment: 25 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Medium
Weight: 3 lb
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 19 Lic (+1)
Notes: Cyborgs and robots struck must make a Fort save DC 15 or be stunned for1d4 rounds.




VANeo-FergusonL
As Vintage Arms looks farther into the past for inspiration, they studied anumber of weapons and discovered the Ferguson rifle. The Ferguson rifle is anearly breech-loading rifle with limited use in the British military. Although theoriginal weapon had problems with the wood stock breaking from the oversizedbreech and drilling, the Neo-FergusonL is solidly built. Instead of aprojectile weapon, the Neo-FergusonL is a laser, with the only actual movingparts being the trigger and the hammer being turned into a primer for thecharge system. The power pack is top loaded into the stock, behind the fauxhammer. The faux hammer, when pulled back and up, is used in a similar manneras the leaver in the VA1895R, activating a charge system to increase the powerof the next shot, snapping down once the weapon is discharged. However thischanges the weapon's rate of fire to single shot until it is discharged. Thecharge system has a fixed amount, and with the built in safety systems, won'toverload if left charged for extended periods. If the charge safety isactivated (looks like a screw that holds the hammer that is pressed toactivate), the hammer can be lowered manually without discharging the weaponand deactivate the charge system. The weapon comes with a digital ammo countjust in front of the faux hammer, iron sights and a mount for ascope.

VA Neo-FergusonL (PL6/7 Personal Firearms)
Damage: 3d8 or 5d8 charged 
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 85 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 7.5 lb
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 23 (Res +2)
Notes: When the hammer action is used (a free action), the weapon's rate offire changes to single for one full round, and changes damage to 5d8immediately, and does not overload if left charged for long periods. If theysafety is engaged, the extra charge will automatically discharge, regardless ifthe hammer is lowered or not.




VAM21I

The VAM21I ismodeled on the Winchester Model 21 side by side shotgun, but instead of firingprojectiles, it is an ion weapon. Each barrel can fire independently,alternating barrels automatically with each shot to keep the barrels cool, orboth barrels can fire for a heavy punch. Alternatively, it can fire a wave ofenergy out to strike multiple targets at once, but with reduced range. Thisfeature is favoured for those fighting in tight spaces, such as urban combat,making it liked by police forces, although the lack of a stun feature is onedrawback the police forces using the VAM21I complain about. The VAM21I comeswith iron sights, digital ammo counters for two power packs that fit in theframe below and parallel with the barrels, and comes with shoulder strap forcarrying it easier.

VAM21I (PL6 PersonalFirearms Proficiency)
Damage: 5d4 or 7d4+2 dual barrel
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Electricity
Range Increment: 30 ft out to 5 increments
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 8 lb
Ammo: 100 box
Purchase DC: 22 Res (+2)
Wave Mode: As a freeaction, the VAM21I can be set to Wave mode, and fired as a standard attack oncea round, dealing 4d4+4 electrical damage to a 50 ft long 25 ft wide cone,Reflex save DC 17 for half damage, uses 4 shots.
Notes: Cyborgs and robots struck must make a Fort save DC 15 or be stunned for1d4 rounds, switching between dual barrel, wave or back to single barrel firingis a free action that can be done once a round. Dual barrel uses 2 shots, waveuses 4 shots.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 2, 2017)

AB-02 Anti-Ballistic Armour

This armour is a set of environmental armour designed to reduce kinetic energy attacks to the wearer. Whenever the wearer would suffer a strike from a punch, bullet or explosive blast, a loose outer mantle dissipates the force over the entire body armour, diminishing the force. As a further safeguard incorporated into the suite to protect the wearer from crashes and falls, the air inside the suit is highly pressurized to form a protective cushion or layer around the wearer. This air cushion absorbs the majority of the impact from falls and crashes. An additional benefit of the pressurized air is that it prevents gases, toxins and germs from entering the armour, even with a breach. 
The suit includes a HUD connected to the suit's air supply, notifications of breaches, communications and life support systems.

AB-02 Anti-Ballistic Armour (Medium Armour)
Type: Medium
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +3
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -4
Speed (30 ft): 25 ft
Weight: 25 lbs
Purchase DC: 18
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: HUD, Military audio/video communications, heating/cooling systems, 6 hours oxygen, NBC, multiple attachment points for equipment
Notes: Reduces damage from bludgeoning, piercing, slashing, ballistic, falling, crushing and concussion types by half. Life support system will automatically engage if air is contaminated, but filters available if oxygen supply depleted, +4 Fort saves against nuclear, biological and chemical attacks/poisons and toxins, +8 Fort saves vs air borne poisons and toxins.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 2, 2017)

HISS mk2

The Hiss tank mk2 is larger APC based on the original Hiss tank. The mk2 has better armour, replaces the triple 15mm cannons with triple lasers to save on space dedicated to other equipment and troop capacity, with four LAW style rockets mounted on top, and two machineguns mounted in semi turrets on each side of the main body. The fire select feature was designed to allow the Hiss to vary the amount of damage it can do. Each machinegun is mounted in a 'cheek' turret,allowing each to fire forward and up to 30 degrees to the side.
The three crew sits in the front and has excellent view due to a large armoured tinted canopy, similar to those of a fighter jet. In an emergency, this canopy can be jettisoned to allow the crew to escape quickly. In night operations, the canopy tints darker, internal light changes to a low red or shuts off to reduce visibility. Normally the crew enters through the main hatch ramp in the rear of the tank, or by the canopy tilting up like a jet fighter.
The third crew member is an ECW specialist, operating jamming equipment, and has minor ELINT capabilities, picking up enemy transmissions in the area.
This Hiss is three squares wide and four squares long, providing full cover to its occupants. Requires a crew of 3, driver/commander and a gunner/communications officer, and the ECW specialist. The driver can control the cheek guns while the gunner controls the main turret and rockets. The troop compartment can hold 7 fully armed troops, or carry up to 1 ton of cargo.

Crew: 3
Passengers: 7
Cargo: up to 1 ton
Init: -2
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 80 (8)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 10
Hit Points: 45
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 43
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: AV recorder, passive night vision (75 ft wide view, but can focus up to 200 ft with a -2 to Spot checks), two turret mount flood lights,thermal/IR cameras, 2 survival kits, triple laser cannons, 2 7.62mm machineguns, 4 LAW rockets, ECW Jammer,
Notes: Canopy can be jettisoned as a move-equivalent action, allowing crew to jump out of the tank as a move action. Fire-select laser cannons can fire one cannon at a time, two or all three at a time. Two laser cannons deals 7d8 and all three deals 9d8 damage.
The ECW specialist can jam radio communications within a 5 mile radius, gaining a +4 to Computer Use check to jam enemy communications, or +4 to receive communications if an enemy is jamming their communications, guided missiles suffer -4 to attack, and active sensors suffer -2 penalty all within 2 mile radius.


 Weapon Damage
 Crit Damage Type Range Incr Rate of Fire Magazine Triple Laser  Cannon 5d8 ea 20 Fire 175 ft Semi, auto Unlimited 7.62mm Machinegun 2d10 20Ballistic 90 ft Semi, auto Link (3000 rds ea) M72LAW 10d6 - - 150 ft Single 4 rockets


Hiss mk2B

The mk2B is a modified version that changes the weapons in the turret to a single 15mm cannon, a sonic projection cannon and additional missiles. The armour is replaced with stealth armour that has a dark reptile scale look to it. This variant is used as both a stealth version and for against units that are resistant to laser weapons.
Make the following changes to the Hiss mk2 to become a mk2B:
Remove triple laser cannons;
Add 15 mm cannon(see Hiss tank for details);
Add Sonic Projection Cannon;
Increase number of M72LAWs from 4 to 8;
Sensors trying to detect the mk2b (thermal, IR, RADAR, LIDAR, mech and other vehicle/starship/aircraft standard sensors) suffer -4, guided missiles suffer-2 (in addition if the ECW jammer is active), laser guided weapons do not gain the bonus from a laser designator, in low light conditions gains +2 to Hide checks.


 Weapon Damage
 Crit Damage Type Range Incr Rate of Fire Magazine Sonic Projection  Cannon 6d6 20 Sonic 100 ft long, 15 ft  wide line Semi Unlimited

Sonic Projection Cannon
This is an experimental weapon that fires a line of sonic energy that covers a 100 ft long, 15 ft wide line, Reflex save DC 17 for half damage, plus Fort save DC 20 or be deaf for 1d4+5 rounds unless ear protection is worn, successful save leaves target dazed for 2 rounds.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 2, 2017)

EB-1 Environmental Backpack

This backpack is a stylized box the size of a large backpack, a hard-walled container made of ceramics and plastic with modular connectors to allow it to connect to most sets of armour and harness webs. The interior of the backpack is temperature controlled to keep food, specimens and other items that might be adversely affected by heat or cold, safe and preserved. The cooling system is powered by a standard power pack which provides the pack's environmental systems for 48 hours.
The interior  is divided by moveable fabric, with pockets, foam shelves and padded compartments for different sized items, and to better secure and protect delicate items.
The pack can be accessed by a circular twist-off lid on the right side, or the entire top can be unlocked and lifted like a toolbox lid. While the connectors are designed to fit most armours and hardness webs, it can fit some motorcycles, hovercycles and similar personal vehicles. The pack can hold up to 25 lbs.
Weight: 6 lbs
PDC: 9


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 7, 2017)

Love the tanks.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 7, 2017)

marcoasalazarm said:


> Love the tanks.




Thanks.


----------



## Capn Charlie (Jan 7, 2017)

I like it, APC as E-War platform, I might be offering up modified hiss mk 2 for sale in my sci-fi game.  Though I might swap out some of the infantry support guns for anti-air, replace the LAWs with SAMs....  oh hardpoints, how I love them.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 7, 2017)

Capn Charlie said:


> I like it, APC as E-War platform, I might be offering up modified hiss mk 2 for sale in my sci-fi game.  Though I might swap out some of the infantry support guns for anti-air, replace the LAWs with SAMs....  oh hardpoints, how I love them.




I'm actually going to work on an anti-air version.. SAMS, the turret modified for anti-air work, RADAR. I can't remember if there are any rules for SAMs in RAW or not, this I need to find.


----------



## Capn Charlie (Jan 7, 2017)

kronos182 said:


> I'm actually going to work on an anti-air version.. SAMS, the turret modified for anti-air work, RADAR. I can't remember if there are any rules for SAMs in RAW or not, this I need to find.




I was just going to crib warhammer 40k and 5e dnd rules together and give it a AAA package that offers advantage on attacks made against airborne targets and disadvantage against ground targets.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 8, 2017)

Capn Charlie said:


> I was just going to crib warhammer 40k and 5e dnd rules together and give it a AAA package that offers advantage on attacks made against airborne targets and disadvantage against ground targets.




Basically that's what I was going to do.. Although many AAA turrets can't even aim at ground targets. 
I'll try having the AAA variant of the HISS mk2 out tomorrow.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 8, 2017)

Well... guess would be cool to have some tanks who do.

Maybe they can be used to frag speedsters or ultra-low-flying hover vehicles? Imagine some guy racing at them on a bike going "oh, shhh...." when the AAA turns towards him.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 8, 2017)

HISS mk2c

The Hiss tank mk2c turns the mk2 into an anti aircraft platform, removing all troop capacity for weapons. The turret is redesigned with a quad mount of lasers and enhanced sensors including a radar. 4 SAM missiles are fitted to the sides of the turret, two each side, and retains the two machineguns mounted in semi turrets on each side of the main body for self defense. The lasers are a little weaker individually than those mounted on the mk2, but have improved range. The body mounts two mini missile launchers which are configured for attacking low flying aircraft, hovercraft and flying armours or jetpack equipped troops. 
The lasers are not capable of firing at ground targets, but the turret is designed for quick movements, allowing it to track and target fast moving fliers. Each machinegun is mounted in a 'cheek' turret, allowing each to fire forward and up to 30 degrees to the side. The mini missile launchers are designed to fire either single missiles or small volleys of up to 5 missiles.
The three crew sits in the front and has excellent view due to a large armoured tinted canopy, similar to those of a fighter jet. In an emergency, this canopy can be jettisoned to allow the crew to escape quickly. In night operations, the canopy tints darker, internal light changes to a low red or shuts off to reduce visibility. Normally the crew enters through the main hatch ramp in the rear of the tank, or by the canopy tilting up like a jet fighter.
The third crew member is an ECW specialist, operating jamming equipment, and has minor ELINT capabilities, picking up enemy transmissions in the area, and aids in operating the RADAR.
This Hiss is three squares wide and four squares long, providing full cover to its occupants. Requires a crew of 3, driver/commander and a gunner/communications officer, and the ECW specialist. The driver can control the cheek guns and the mini missiles, while the gunner controls the main turret and SAM missiles. 

Crew: 3
Passengers: 0
Cargo: Pull up to 1 ton
Init: -2
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 80 (8)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 10
Hit Points: 45
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 43
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: AV recorder, passive night vision (75 ft wide view, but can focus up to 200 ft with a -2 to Spot checks), two turret mount flood lights,thermal/IR cameras, 2 survival kits, quad AAA laser cannons, 2 7.62mm machineguns, 4 SAM Missiles, 2 multi-launch mini-missiles, ECW Jammer, radar with 10 mile range
Notes: Canopy can be jettisoned as a move-equivalent action, allowing crew to jump out of the tank as a move action. AAA lasers have mini range of 50 ft,maximum range of 3 mile, gain +3 to attack rolls against targets moving slower than 200 (20), +2 to targets moving between 300 (30) and 210 (21), can not be fired while the vehicle is moving.
The ECW specialist can jam radio communications within a 5 mile radius, gaining a +4 to Computer Use check to jam enemy communications, or +4 to receive communications if an enemy is jamming their communications, guided missiles suffer -4 to attack, and active sensors suffer -2 penalty all within 2 mile radius.


 Weapon Damage
 Crit Damage Type Range Incr Rate of Fire Magazine Quad AAA Laser  Cannons 6d8 total 20 Fire 2000 ft Semi, auto Unlimited 7.62mm Machinegun 2d10 20 Ballistic 90 ft Semi, auto Link (3000 rds ea) Stinger SAM 10d6 - Ballistic 300 ft Single 4 Missiles Multi Launch  Mini-Missile (2) varies varies 150 ft 1-5 20  missiles/launcher


Stinger SAM
This is an adaptation of the shoulder launched Stinger anti-air missile launcher, dealing 10d6 ballistic damage, ignore 10 points of hardness/DR, +3 to attack against aircraft. PDC 15 for 2 missiles

Multi-Launch Mini-Missile Launcher
This is a mini-missile launcher that can launch up to 5 missiles at once, either at a single target, or up to 5 separate targets, but each target must be within 50 feet of each other. As missiles, each missile uses its own attack bonus, +5,and if it misses, it can attempt to hit the target the next round, after which the missile runs out of fuel and detonates. 
LAW Mini-Missile PL6
The LAW mini-missile is a light anti-tank round. When it hits its target it explodes dealing 10d4 points of damage to all creatures in a 15 ft radius (Reflex DC 16 for half). Because its explosive features a shaped charge designed to penetrate armour, the Law ignores 8 points of  hardness/DR but only of the target hit. The LAW round has a minimum range of 30 feet, and will not arm before then. If a target within 30 feet is hit, it'll take 3d6 points of ballistic damage from the impacting warhead but it will not detonate. PDC 18 for 4.

Explosive Mini-Missile PL6
The explosive mini-missile is just that, a rocket propelled grenade with built in guidance systems. When it strikes it's target it deals 6d4 points of fire damage to all within a 15 ft radius (Reflex DC 17 for half). Will not arm within 30 ft of the launcher. PDC 17 for 4.

Fragment Mini-Missile PL6
The fragmenting mini-missile sends out bits of deadly shrapnel in a large area.When it strikes, it deals 6d4 points of slashing damage to a 15 ft radius (Reflex DC 17 for half), with a critical threat range of 19-20 for x2 damage.Will not arm within 30 ft of the launcher. PDC 16 for 4.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 8, 2017)

Some new combat options, skills and feats.


*Indirect Fire*
Weapons such asmortar and artillery have many unique advantages, but require a special set ofskills to use correctly. Indirect Fire ignores all cover bonuses less
than Full or 90%cover. Since the rounds come from above, cover such as sandbags, foxholes,walls etc. provide no protection. Indirect Fire attacks also suffer
no range penalties,allowing these weapons to be used at extremely great distance with little lossin accuracy.

Range Finding
Indirect Fireattacks start at –10 to hit. Every round that is fired decreases this penaltyby one, until after 10 attacks, the operator is able to attack at his full Base
Attack Bonus. Manyfactors can help the operator negate this penalty more quickly:
Equipment: Modernartillery pieces, even those as small as the mortar have very sophisticatedsights and range finders, granting a bonus to hit (which of course
negates some of theinitial penalty). Use of an artillery sight requires an attack action, unlessthe character firing the weapon has the Target Acquisition feat.
Reconnaissance:Scouting can greatly increase artillery accuracy. Either by land (forwardobservation), air, or satellite (requiring a recent satellite pass), on a
successful Spotcheck (DC 20) the character receives a +2 to hit.
Computer Targeting:Very sophisticated artillery pieces (such as the Paladin self-propelledhowitzer) grant an even greater reduction in Indirect Fire to hit penalties.
Laser Targeting: Ifthe artillery piece is using smart ammunition that has laser ridingcapabilities, laser designators grant their bonus to these munitions.

Artillery Crews
Equally vital tosuccess of an artillery attack is the crew loading the weapon. The base firingrate of artillery pieces is several rounds, but each character on the
artillery crew withthe Teamwork feat reduces this loading time by one round to a minimum of oneround per attack.

Counter Artillery
If an area struck byindirect weapons fire has indirect weapons of its own, a Spot check (DC 15)will allow those forces to return fire at +2 to hit. This allows the
initial attacker tomake his own Spot skill check to gain a +2 to hit, which in turn allows furtherSpot checks for bonuses to hit from the other side. This process is
known as theartillery duel, and is generally considered a very bad idea for the artillerycrews involved. Immunity from counter artillery (through firing from adifferent position each time) is one of the key advantages of mortar andself-propelled artillery (such as the Paladin) over stationary Howitzers.

Minimum Range
Indirect fireweapons can only be used against targets one range increment away or further.

*Bombing*
Bombs work much likeconventional attacks, except that they have no maximum range, and areunaffected by a character’s skill. Regardless of the Base Attack
Bonus of thecharacter dropping the bomb, the base attack bonus of a bomb is +0, modified bythings like Bombing Run (see aerial combat below), and “smart”
bomb technology. Thebomb keeps falling until it hits the ground. If an attack roll with a bomb is anatural 1, that bomb is a dud, and does not explode. It will need to be foundand defused after the battle. 
Bombs ignore allcover less than 90%, and all concealment. Concealment might affect the abilityto find the target and recognize it as valuable enough to bomb, but once thebomb flies, there is no miss chance from concealment.
Bombs have twoattack rolls, the initial check to determine how close it landed to its target,and the detonation check. Use the grenade-like missile rules to
determine where abomb lands that misses its target. A bomb does full damage to whatever it hits,and then damage to everything around it. When a bomb strikes, it makes separateranged touch attack rolls on all targets within one range increment at full damageand a Base Attack Bonus of +10. These attacks continue out to additional rangeincrements, with the bomb losing –2 Base Attack Bonus and 2 dice of damage, andcontinue until the bomb’s damage, modified for range, would be 0.

*Flying Stunts*
Nap of Earth Flying(DC 20): A very dangerous way to fly. By flying at extremely low altitudes, thecharacter can avoid being detected by radar. If any unexpected
obstacle appears inthe character’s path, this check must be made again to avoid a sudden landing(called a crash).
Wingover (DC 15):This maneuver allows an aircraft to make an extra 90-degree turn.
Loop the Loop (DC20): This maneuver allows the character to turn the tables on a trailingopponent.
A successful checkallows the character to make an attack of opportunity against a trailingopponent, and immediately roll a skill vs. skill check to begin trailing
his pursuer as well.If this check fails, the pursued craft gets an attack of opportunity againstthe character. This stunt is an attack action.
Bombing Run (DC 15):By flying steady and still while releasing bombs, an aircraft can greatlyincrease the accuracy of those attacks, gaining a +1 to hit for
each round itperforms a Bombing Run (so if the aircraft performed this stunt for 6 roundsbefore releasing bombs, it would gain a +6 to hit). However, this also
makes the craft veryvulnerable to incoming fire. The craft loses all defense bonuses gained fromspeed, and cannot perform any stunts while executing this
maneuver.


Radar Operation
You are skilled atoperating radar systems.
Effect: You makeSpot skill checks normally to perform Radar Operation.
Normal: Characterswithout this feat suffer a –4 penalty to Spot skill checks to perform RadarOperation.

Sonar Operation
You are skilled atoperating sonar equipment.
Effect: You makeListen skill checks normally to perform Sonar Operation.
Normal: Characterswithout this feat suffer a –4 penalty to Listen skill checks to perform SonarOperation.

Grenadier
You are skilled atusing grenades and grenade launchers in combat.
Prerequisite: ExoticFirearms Proficiency (Grenade Launcher).
Effect: You gain a+1 bonus to attack rolls, and +50% range bonus, to all grenade attacks, whetherthrown or with a grenade launcher.

Marksman
You are skilled atlong-distance accuracy with one weapon.
Prerequisite: WeaponFocus (one ranged weapon), Spot 5 Ranks.
Effect: You may useup to one-half your Spot skill to offset attack penalties due to range with oneranged weapon (effectively allowing you to ignore one penalty
for range per 4Ranks of Spot). This feat may be taken multiple times. Its effects do notstack. Each time the feat is taken (requiring Weapon Focus to be taken again),
it applies to adifferent weapon.

Mortar/Indirect Fireweapons (Exotic Firearms Proficiency)
You understand thebasics of indirect fire and can fire them without penalty.
Effect: You makeattack rolls with the weapon normally.
Normal: A characterthat uses a weapon without being proficient takes a –4 penalty to hit.
Special: Charactersserving as the crew of an artillery weapon (as opposed to the character firingthe weapon), do not need this feat. 

New Skill
Paradrop (Dex)
Armor Penalty
Airborne insertionsare a powerful military tool for inserting soldiers behind enemy lines forscouting, surprise raids, and special operations. In modern warfare, heavilyfortified positions can be bypassed, encircled, and defeated with far lesscasualties than were taken in past conflicts. This skill allows a character toland precisely where she wishes to, and also allows parachuting under less thanideal conditions (from a very fast-moving craft, a low-flying craft and soforth). This skill also covers preparing equipment to be dropped.  Failing this check means the character lands100 yards off target for every two points by which his roll missed the DC.Failing a check by more than 5 means the character has landed somewheredangerous (depending on the situation, a dangerous landing could be inproximity to enemy soldiers, power lines, dense foliage, etc).
Failing the check tosafely land in dense foliage such as a forest means the character has becomefouled in the brush 10-100 feet above the ground. Getting down
usually involvesclimbing or simply cutting yourself free and falling the remaining distance.Failing the check from a high speed or low altitude insertion results in 1-4points of damage per 2 points by which the character missed the DC (in additionto possibly landing off target, and landing somewhere dangerous). The charactermay attempt either a Reflex save (DC 20), or a Tumble check (DC 15) to reducethis damage by half.
Forces on the groundneed to roll a Spot check (DC 10) to detect incoming paratroopers 1-6 rounds(50-300 ft) before landing. Paratroopers in the air are extremely
vulnerable to enemyfire, being treated as flat-footed both while in the air, and for 1-4 roundsafter they land (while the soldiers get free of their heavy parachute
riggings). Asuccessful Paradrop skill (DC 15) will allow a character to get clear of hisriggings in the minimum time (1 round).
For these reasons,soldiers will only be dropped into a hostile landing zone when absolutelynecessary. Often Special Operations forces will be sent in first, to make
sure an area issecure (neutralizing any enemy forces encountered) before more conventionaltroops are paradropped in.
For specialoperations, the HALO, or High Altitude Low Opening method of deployment isconsidered the ideal. Troops are dropped from extreme altitude, making
the presence ofaircraft harder to detect. The soldiers so deployed then wait until they areextremely low before deploying their parachutes. HALO landings are only
spotted by forces onthe ground on a Spot check of 20 or higher, and if a HALO drop is spotted,forces on the ground only have 1-2 rounds at which to attack the
incomingparatroopers. 
LALO, or LowAltitude Low Opening method of deployment is also very popular, used whenaircraft must come in under the radar of a potentially hostile group,
or to avoid adiplomatic incident. LALO insertions are risky, as the soldiers are pulled fromthe craft, their chute opens, and they hit the ground, all in under a minute.On
a LALO jump,characters receive 2d6 points of subdual damage from the stress and impacts ofthe jump.

 Sample Actions
 DC
 Land within 100 ft  of target
 15
 Land within 100  yards of target
 10
 Paradrop Safely  through dense Foliage
 25
 HALO
 +5
 LALO
 +5
 Paradrop Equipment
 20
 Clear Riggings in  1 round
 15


Special: Characterswith 5 or more ranks in Tumble receive a +2 Synergy bonus on paradrop checks.
Characters with theParatrooper feat gain a +2 bonus to Paradrop checks.


Listen (Wis)
New Use
Sonar Operation:Sonar operators use what is known as passive sonar to detect enemy vessels onmost occasions. Passive sonar gives the best of detecting your
enemy without aidinghis efforts to detect you. Sonar operators have finely tuned senses of hearingcapable of discerning minute differences in pressure and motion in
the waters aroundtheir ship. These natural capabilities are backed up by computers sophisticatedenough to identify submarines by name by the sound they make
when moving throughthe water. This skill is opposed by the Drive skill of an enemy submarine insubmarine warfare. See the new combat rules section on submarine
warfare for moreinformation. 
Active Sonar grantsan operator a +10 to his skill check, but grants the same bonus to any enemy inthe area to detect him. Thus, this method of sonar detection
is often only usedby surface vessels and aircraft that have a clear advantage over any submarinein terms of weaponry and speed.
Characters withoutthe Sonar Operation feat take a –4 penalty when making Listen checks for SonarOperation.

Spot (Wis)
New Use
Radar Operation:Even with modern advanced adar systems, the eye of the operator is still key indetermining the difference between a large cloud bank and a squadron ofincoming fighters. A successful spot check will allow the operator todistinguish natural phenomena from aircraft at a range of several miles.
Characters withoutthe Radar Operation feat take a –4 penalty to Spot checks for Radar Operation.
NBC Detection: ManyNuclear Biological and Chemical weapons have subtle effects in their earlystages, or in the case of many biological weapons may be difficult to detectunder any circumstances. A Spot check (DC 10 for a nuclear/radiological weapon,DC 15 for a chemical weapon, or DC 20 for a biological weapon) will alert acharacter to the presence of dangerous materials in time to don protective gearwithout needing to make a Saving Throw (assuming the character has the rightNBC gear handy). This use of the spot skill takes a –4 penalty unless thecharacter has the NBC feat.
Reconnaissance: Akey use for special operations forces is reconnaissance. Knowing where yourenemy is, in what numbers, how he is defended, and where he is going arecrucial to formation of a plan for attack or defense. Besides providing theinformation above, a successful reconnaissance skill check will grant thefollowing bonus to Knowledge (Tactics) if brought the attention of a friendlyforce within 24 hours.

 Check
 Bonus
 15
 +2
 20
 +3
 25
 +4


Special: If acharacter can requisition a satellite map of an area, she gains a +4 bonus toher Spot skill for reconnaissance purposes. If a character can requisition asatellite pass over an area, a Reconnaissance check (Spot Skill +20 againstmoving targets, Spot Skill +10 against stationary targets) can be made withoutever setting foot
in the area.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 9, 2017)

M-224 Mortar
The M-224 is a lightmortar, optimally used with a 2- man crew, this weapon may be carried and usedby a single soldier under duress (firing every other round). With 2 men, thisweapon may be fired every round. These weapons are included in each unit of platoonsize or higher, allowing individual infantry units the “punch” of artillerywhen needed.
The M-224 has asophisticated sight that provides the gunner of the weapon a +1 to hit. Using ascope is an attack action.

M-224 Mortar (PL5Exotic Weapon Proficiency Mortar, Heavy Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 8d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 2.2 mi
Rate of Fire:  1 rd
Size: Huge
Weight: 47 lbs
Ammo: -
Purchase DC: 20 (Mil +3)
Notes: If only one crew, fires every other round.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 9, 2017)

Landing Craft, Air Cushioned
The LCAC is the next generation of landing craft, being far faster and more versatile than older craft, the LCAC provides amphibious landing forces with a much greater range of options, removing many of the disadvantages older amphibious forces had to work around. Traditional landing craft can only be landed on 17% of the world’s beaches, due to water depth, shore line conditions, weather, etc. By contrast,the LCAC can land on 80% of the world’s beaches. Also, the problem of equipment and personnel having to move very slowly inland after an amphibious landing is solved by the LCAC, which can go inland on existing roads and favorable terrain, carrying its cargo far inland. Lastly, traditional landing craft were one way vehicles, requiring extensive time and manpower to retrieve before they could be used again. The LCAC, after offloading cargo, can immediately return to a vessel for another load of troops.
Each LCAC is capable of carrying 180 fully equipped troops ashore, or a light tank, APC or AFV.
Each LCAC has two weapon mounts capable of mounting a M-60 machinegun, .50 caliber machinegun, or a Mk-19 grenade launcher.
Troops and crew aboard the LCAC receive 1⁄2 Cover. Front ramp allows for quick loading and unloading, 5 troops can disembark at a time as a move action.
The LCAC is 18 squares long, and 9 squares wide.

LCAC (PL 5)
Crew: 5
Passengers: *
Cargo: *
Init: -4
Maneuver: -4
Top Speed: 90 (9)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 50
Size: G
Purchase DC: 50
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, 2 weapon turret mounts, 2 turret mounted searchlights, quick drop ramp (free action to lower ramp)
Notes: Amphibious design


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 29, 2017)

Conqueror
The Conqueror is a Bull variant that mounts a heavy short ranged weapon fixed forward in the hull, used mainly as a siege weapon, but some limited success as a tank hunter. The weapon is usually a ballistic weapon that fires bunker busting rounds that penetrate heavy fortifications, or high explosive rounds for engaging large clusters of infantry. The weapon has limited elevation, but to fire to the sides the whole vehicle has to turn. The structure of the Conqueror is reinforced so it can shrug off damage a bit better than a Bull, especially in its role as a siege weapon, resisting explosives that infantry may try to plant on it. The transmission and other drive systems have been improved for better response time, allowing it to turn quickly and get moving faster, but over all speed isn't improved, so it can reposition itself quickly. The engine is also improved with better torque, allowing it to tow more weight, usually in the form of an ammunition trailer.
The weapon takes up the left side of the Conqueror, with the normal passenger access on that side altered for loading ammunition and access to the weapon itself only. The rear door is used for loading ammunition, with a loading mechanical arm mounted in the roof for aiding in loading from a pulled ammunition trailer. The crew uses the door on the right side. A pintle mounted weapon can be accessed above the driver, used manually or by remote.

Conqueror (PL6)
Crew:2
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 200 lb tow 10 tons
Init: -1
Maneuver:-1
Top Speed: 60 (6) / 30 (3) on water
Defense: 8
Hardness: 22
Hit Points: 54
Size: Huge (-2 size)
Purchase DC: 45
Restriction: Res (+2)
Accessories: Amphibious, radio, two headlights, air filtration system (+4 bonus to crew against airborne toxins and poisons), environmental seals with 5 hour air supply (can be expanded with additionally tanks carried either internally ((reduce passenger capacity by 1 for an extra 5 hours))), trailer hitch, weapon locker for two rifles and 3 pistols with 2 reloads for each, 3 days rations, 4 survival kits with 1 three man tent, weapon racks for 2 rifles plus 3 reloads,one light rocket launchers such as M72 LAWs.
Notes:
The Repair checks to fix or modify a Conqueror are reduced by 5, and PDC for replacement parts are reduced by 1
Robust Design: The Conqueror has a well reinforced design, allowing it to shrug off damage as if it was a main battle tank.
Multi-Environmental: The Conqueror is designed to function in multiple environments, able to sail on the surface of water, or even under water up to a maximum depth of 250 feet, or on the surface of a planet with no breathable or contaminated atmosphere.
Loading Arm: There is a mechanical arm at the back hatch that allows the Conqueror to reload its main weapon magazine from a towed trailer, replenishing one round per round, as long as the Conqueror is not moving. This can be done from either the driver's compartment or from the controls at the door. This allows the Conqueror to fire and reload its magazine in the same round, allowing for continuous fire as long as there is ammunition available.
Weapons: 
Same pintle weapon options as the Bull.

  Weapon  Damage  Crit  Damage Type  Range Incr  Rate of Fire  Magazine  Size  Weight  PDC  Res  Siege Cannon  varies*  20  varies  120 ft  semi  20   Huge
  24  Mil +3  Light Plasma  (Option 2)  5d10  20  Fire  100 ft  semi  50 batt  Huge
  23  Mil +3  Heavy Plasma  (Option 3)  6d10*  20  Fire  120 ft  single  50 batt  Huge
  25  Mil +3  105mm Tank Cannon  (Option 4)  10d12  20  Ballistic  150 ft  single  25  Huge
  22  Mil +3

Siege Cannon 
The siege cannon is a large bore short ranged cannon used to attacking fortifications. Depending on the type of ammunition used, it can level buildings, punch holes in heavy bunkers or release devastation over a large area. The Siege cannon can be used to make indirect fire attacks up to 15 range increments.
Bunker Buster -These rounds are fitted with a rocket booster for added kinetic punch, adding +20 ft to the range increment, dealing 8d12 points of damage to the target, ignoring 25 hardness/dr, dealing half damage to a 10 foot radius. PDC 20 for 5 rds.
Levelers - These rounds are designed to level buildings, cause large area damage. These rounds deal 4d10 damage to a 100 foot radius to all buildings, ignoring any hardness of the building, ignores half hardness/dr of vehicles, robots, mechs and creatures, and everything in the area must make a Reflex save DC20 or be knocked prone, vehicles must make a Drive check DC20 or lose control. The area affected is now considered hazardous, requiring Balance/Drive checks DC 15 to move through at normal speeds or lose balance/lose control. PDC 21 for 5 rds.
Fireball - Theserounds, once striking a target or area, fills a large area with fuel and fire,burning for almost half a minute, useful in flushing out infantry from bunkersor other buildings, dealing 5d6 fire damage in a 100 foot area, and lasts for 2rounds before the flames dissipate. Only those in the outer 50 ft area can makea Reflex save DC 15 for half, and do so again the following rounds if they arestill in blast area. PDC 22 for 5 rds.

Heavy Plasma Cannon
This heavy plasma cannon is configured for armour penetration. It deals 6d10 points of damage to a 10 foot area, ignoring 10 points of hardness to everything within. Reflex DC 20 for half.

!05mm Tank Cannon
This is a shortbarreled version of the old M1A1 Abrams tank.


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 13, 2017)

Trigon
A triple barrel gyrojet rifle, set up in a triangular pattern with a point down and the other two to the sides, designed for use by troops that work in low or zero gravity environments as the low recoil created by the gyrojets would not propel the user backwards. Each barrel has its own ammunition clip, and had a fire select system that allowed it to fire from each barrel in sequence, or a single barrel at a time, or all three for a powerful strike. This allowed a user to have each barrel loaded with different ammunition, although this slowed reloading the weapon as each clip had to be reloaded to make use of that barrel, but if one clip is empty, the weapon would automatically go to the next in the sequence or use the next loaded barrel only.
A universal mounting on the top allowed for a variety of scopes to be attached and included a powerful flashlight and a laser designator between the barrels. A digital display showed power levels for the flashlight and ammo counter. Attachments for a shoulder strap and magnetic clamps for attaching the weapon magnetically to a space suit when not in use.

Trigon (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 140 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 18
Ammo: 45 (3 boxes of 15)
Purchase DC: 19 (Res +2)
Notes: Integrated flashlight and laser designator, 3 magazines, universal mount for scopes, magnetic clamp, selective fire.

Selective Fire - This allows the user to switch from single barrel only, rotate through each barrel in sequence, or all three. Firing in sequence increases Reflex save for autofire by +1 to DC 16. Firing all three barrels at once increases damage to 3d6 and adds +1 to attack roll, but if each barrel has special ammunition, the effects stack.


Gyrojet Wrist Rockets
This durable pair of gloves each have a simple, gyrojet rocket rack on their backs that holds three gyrojet rockets. Characters wearing such weapons simply point their wrist, bend their hand down, and hit the dual trigger buttons to launch the rockets. This means they have to use one hand to fire the rockets on the other, it’s not possible with only two hands to fire both wrist rockets at the same time.
The rockets have slightly less range than a gyrojet pistol, but are otherwise quite similar. The owner of this weapon purchases pistol jetclips and disassembles them to extract the loose shells, and loads them into the chambers of the gloves. Reloading takes place after combat, as it takes several minutes to properly clean and replace the shells.
The wrist rocket is mounted on a polyplate gauntlet, giving it a really cool look and acting as brass knuckles in combat.Some planets consider Gyrojet Wrist Rockets to be concealed weapons and have laws prohibiting their use. Most worlds consider it personal protection equipment, like a knife.

Gyrojet Wrist Rockets (PL 6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6 (gyrojet), melee strikes deal lethal damage
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballstic / bludgeoning
Range Increment: 35 ft / melee
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Small
Weight: 3 lbs
Ammo: 3 internal
Purchase DC: 19 (Res +2)
Notes: Reloading a single chamber is a standard action.



DIME
Dense Inert Metal Explosives are a newer version of fragmentation explosive that reduces the blast radius while still maintaining the same power. These use a heavy metal that is normally chemically inert and not part of the chemical process to make the explosion. This metal then disintegrates into extremely small particles, typically 1-2mm, which slow due to air resistance, keeping the blast radius small, but lethal.
These weapons deal same damage as comparable fragmentation rounds, only with one half the radius. Increase Treat Injury checks to remove the micro shrapnel and heal the wounds by +4.
Increase PDC by +1.


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 13, 2017)

Vigilante Toolkit

A heavy gauntlet and arm brace that is well armoured and has several built in features that gives the wearer offensive and defensive capabilities. A set of two curved blades extend from the gauntlet to give the wearer a melee strike, also useful as a cutting tool. From the back of the hand an energy shield the size of a small shield can be activated. The shield has a blue tint to it and is one way transparant, allowing the user to see through it, but anyone on the other side it is translucent, making the wearer appear quite blurry through the shield. The energy shield not only gives physical protection against attacks, but it has a built in magnetic field generator, aiding to deflect attacks from metal sources. This also deflects some energy attacks, such as ion/electrical weapons and particle beam weapons. Lastly the gauntlet has a cable launcher with a molecular adhesive grappler head, auto retracting winch. This cable and winch system is capable of pulling up to 400 lbs, allowing the user to swing or climb up to 100 feet, or pull distant items, provided the weigh less than the user. Unfortunately each of the system are not able to be used at the same time, but the user can easily switch between the three with a quick press of a button on the side, or with specific hand movements of the gauntleted hand.

Weight: 5 lbs
Hit Points: 10

Retractable Claws
With a press of a button on the side, or through a specific hand movement, usually a clenched fist bending inward with the arm snapping down, or other movement can be programmed, a set of two  8 inch blades extend out from just above the knuckles, giving the wearer a bladed weapon.
Damage: 1d6
Critical: 19-20x2
Type: Slashing
Notes: +2 to entangle an opponent's weapon.

Shield
An energy shield shaped like a small shield extends and is centered on the back of the wrist. It has a built in magnetic field and releases an electrical charge that can cause those struck by a shield bash attack to be dizzy and expose themselves momentarily.
Defense Bonus: +3
Magnetic Field - Projectile, ion/electrical, magnetic and particle beam/pulse ranged attacks suffer -2 to attack rolls to strike the wearer while the shield is active. Also while the shield is active, the wearer gains electrical/ion resistance 5.
Shield Bash - The shield can be used to make shield bash attempts, but deals 1d6 electrical damage instead of normal bludgeoning, and the target must make a Fort save DC 14 or be Dizzy and Exposed.

Grapple Tag Launcher
A grapple tag launcher with 100 feet of duracable with a molecular adhesive head launches from the back of the wrist, allowing the user to use it as a normal grappling hook and line, with a powered winch to lift up to 400 lbs. The user can also use it to pull distant items towards them.
If used to pull an unwilling target towards the user, both must make opposed Strength checks. If the target tries to remove the grapple without the wearer disengaging it, requires a Strength check DC 25 and deals 1d4 points of damage, or will have to cut the cable and use special solvent to remove the grapple.


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 13, 2017)

Big Blue Rebreather

The Big Blue rebreather is an industrial rebreather system, and consists of a single helium/oxygen/nitrogen tank plus rebreather bladders encased in a hardshell backpack, an insulated kevlar wetsuit, full helmet with HUD, and an advanced dive computer as well as the standard items (dive weights, fins, etc) and an interface cable for cybernetic information relay. With this rebreather system, the user takes a breath of fresh mix every twenty minutes, which turns a 30 minute mixed tank into 10 hours' worth of breathable air, and an air release (bubble trail), only once every twenty minutes. Maximum dive depth of 300 feet.
Weight: 20 lbs.
PDC: 20


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 15, 2017)

Love the gauntlet.


----------



## kronos182 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks. I get moments of inspiration and these little gems pop up.


----------



## kronos182 (Apr 3, 2017)

Predator UAV

The Predator is a remotely piloted aircraft originally designed for aerial reconnaissance and forward observation roles, but has been upgraded to carry and fire two Hellfire Air-to-Surface missiles, or other munitions. It has served in many wars and engagements, and is one of the most well recognized of UAVs. 
Powered by a Rotax engine and driven by a pusher propeller, the craft can fly up to 460 miles to a target, loiter overhead for 14 hours, then return to base. The Predator is fairly large for a UAV, measuring 27 ft long with a wingspan of 48.7 ft, and 7 ft tall, weighing 1130 lbs empty, able to carry up to 1100 lbs of ordinance or cargo. With a maximum speed of 135 mph, a range of 675 miles, maximum altitude of 25,000 ft, or running for 24 hours, gives the Predator decent range and loitering capabilities. Unfortunately due to its size, the Predator requires a fair amount of runway space, about the same as a small aircraft, like a Cessna. 
The Predator requires a pilot, two sensor operators, and if armed an ordnance officer. The Predator requires a GCS, which can be held in virtually any location if there is satellite communications available. If there is no satellite systems available, a GCS vehicle with powerful radio is required and would have a range of 70 to 100 miles, depending on terrain conditions. The onboard systems allows the Predator to navigate a simple flight plan without supervision and will notify its controller once approximately 5 minutes from its destination.
The Predator is 6 squares long and 10 squares wide, fuselage is 1 square wide.


Predator UAV (Mid-Late PL5)
Crew: 3-4 (Pilot, 2 sensor operators, 1 ordnance officer if armed from Ground Control Station)
Passengers: -
Cargo: 250 lbs
Init: -2
Maneuver: -1
Top Speed: 250 (25)
Defense: 10
Hardness: 3
Hit Points: 12
Size: Gargantuan (going by body length, not wingspan).
Purchase DC: 34 for Predator UAV, 41 for UAV and GCS plus enough parts to repair UAV 5 times.
Restriction: Military (+3)
Accessories: Electro-optical zoom, video/still cameras, GPS receiver, control transceiver, laser painter, auto-pilot, GCS, satellite uplink, radar, two weapon hardpoints.
Notes: Requires Ground Control Station which is a separate vehicle, or in a building if satellite communications available. 24 hours of flight time, range of 675 miles, maximum height 25,000 ft.
While on autopilot, has a Pilot and Navigate skills of +3 each for avoiding obstacles and staying on course. Will notify controller when 5 minutes from destination via GPS system, or unexpected situation encountered (encounter non-friendly or unknown aircraft via radar and visual sensors, bad weather 50 miles ahead, a weapon system locks onto the craft, etc).

Weapon Hardpoints
The Predator has two hardpoints for mounting missiles or bombs. It typically carries two Hellfire Air-to-Surface Missiles (1 per hard point) or 4 Air-to-Air Stinger Missiles, two per hardpoint.

Hellfire Missile
The hellfire is an air-to-surface, laser-guided missile used primarily to destroy tanks. It can also act as an air-to-air weapon against helicopters and other types of aircraft.
When the hellfire missile hits its target, it explodes like a grenade or other explosive, dealing 15d6 points of damage to all creatures within a 15-foot radius (Reflex save DC 20 half). Because its explosive features a shaped charge designed to penetrate the armor of military vehicles, the hellfire ignores up to 15 points of hardness if it strikes a vehicle, building, or object. However, this applies only to the target struck, not to other objects within the burst radius.
Hellfire missiles have a minimum range of 100 feet. If fired against a target closer than 100 feet, it does not arm and does not explode (but it still deals 3d6 points of ballistic damage, and hardness is not reduced). Hellfire missiles can be fired only from a missile platform mounted on a vehicle. (This cost is already factored into military vehicles that regularly carry these missiles.) This platform provides a +2 equipment bonus on attack rolls made against targets that have been acquired by the aircraft's laser designator.
To fire the missile, one must first acquire the target with the aircraft's laser designator, which requires a full-round action. Someone else can acquire the target by using a portable laser designator (see below), which allows the helicopter to remain behind cover until it fires. After this target acquisition, firing the missile is an attack action. Once fired, a hellfire missile travels one range increment per round until it reaches the target, at which point, an attack roll must be made. A hellfire missile has enough fuel for 5 rounds of movement before crashing to the ground and exploding. Have a range Increment of 500 ft.

Stinger Missiles
These are based off the shoulder mounted Stinger missiles, only configured for launch from an aircraft. These missiles can only strike an object in the air. These missiles do not need a laser designator, and have a minimum range of 100 ft. Deals 10d6 points of damage to the target and ignores 10 points of hardness/DR, gains +1 to attack against airborne craft. If the missile does not arm, only deals 3d6 points of ballistic damage. Range increment of 1000 ft.



GCS Vehicle
This truck is about the size of a moving truck, with a cab that can hold 4 people. The back section contains all the equipment to operate the Predator UAV, plus contains enough fuel to refuel the Predator once, plus equipment and tools for making minor repairs to the UAV. There is some storage room as well for supplies for the crew, such as survival gear and food. A powerful radio systems for communicating with the drone is mounted on top, which is capable of folding and retracting to prevent it from being damaged in bad weather or while travelling. 
The GCS vehicle is two squares wide, five squares long, providing three-quarter cover to those in the cab, complete in the cargo section. The cab has 3 doors, plus a double door for the cargo/control second.

GSC Vehicle
Crew: 1
Passengers: 3
Cargo: 1000 lbs
Init: -4
Maneuver: -4
Top Speed: 165 (16)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 6
Hit Points: 45
Size: G
Purchase DC: 
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
Accessories: GSC, refuel pump for UAV, mechanical and electrical kits, enough spare parts to repair UAV 5 times (up to 7 HP per repair. If UAV is reduced to 0 HP, it is destroyed and can not be repaired), 1 reloads of fuel for UAV.
Notes: Control system for the UAV.


----------



## kronos182 (Apr 3, 2017)

Reaper UAV
The Reaper is based on the Predator UAV, only it is larger, heavier with better engine and other systems, designed as a dedicated hunter-killer UAV, carrying more ordnance than the original Predator. Being based on the Predator, it can use the same GCS as the Predators and minimal training for those who used Predators to switch to the Reaper. The Reaper is fitted with 6 wing hard points, with the inner ones holding 1000 lbs each, middle up to 600 lbs, and the outer two 200 lbs each. The Reaper boasts improved avionics, sensors and communications over the Predator, and improved autopilot, allowing it to engage in evasive actions by itself it targeted by enemy weapon systems while on autopilot. If there is no satellite systems available, a GCS vehicle with powerful radio is required and would have a range of 100 to 150 miles, depending on terrain conditions. The onboard systems allows the Reaper to navigate a simple flight plan without supervision and will notify its controller once approximately 5 minutes from its destination.
The Reaper is 6 squares (36 ft) long, with a wingspan of 11 squares (65 ft, 7 in) wide, 12.5 ft tall, with a range of 1151 miles, and if fully loaded only 14 hours of flight time, unloaded, up to 24 hours, with a maximum altitude of 50,000 ft.

Reaper UAV (Mid-Late PL5)
Crew: 2 (Pilot, 1 sensor operator/ordnance officer, from Ground Control Station)
Passengers: -
Cargo: 3800 lbs
Init: -2
Maneuver: -1
Top Speed: 300 (25)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 4
Hit Points: 16
Size: Gargantuan (going by body length, not wingspan).
Purchase DC: 36 for Reaper UAV, 43 for UAV and GCS plus enough parts to repair UAV 3 times.
Restriction: Military (+3)
Accessories: Electro-optical zoom, video/still cameras, GPS receiver, control transceiver, laser painter, auto-pilot, GCS, satellite uplink, radar, six weapon hardpoints, missile lock alert.
Notes: Requires Ground Control Station which is a separate vehicle, or in a building if satellite communications available. 24 hours of flight time, range of 1151 miles, maximum height 50,000 ft.
While on autopilot, has a Pilot and Navigate skills of +4 each for avoiding obstacles and staying on course. Will notify controller when 5 minutes from destination via GPS system, or unexpected situation encountered (encounter non-friendly or unknown aircraft via radar and visual sensors, bad weather 50 miles ahead, a weapon system locks onto the craft, etc). If targeted by enemy weapon systems (laser designator, missile systems targeting), the Reaper can engage in simple evasion maneuvers and immediately alerts the operators.

Weapon Hardpoints
The Reaper has six hardpoints for mounting missiles or bombs. It typically carries hour Hellfire Air-to-Surface Missiles and two laser guided 500 lbs bombs, multiple Stinger missiles, even Sidewinders, or other weapons, even fuel tanks (500 and 1000 lbs tanks available, must carry a pair of same size, each 500 lb of fuel gives the Reaper an extra 6 hours of flight time).

Hellfire Missile
The hellfire is an air-to-surface, laser-guided missile used primarily to destroy tanks. It can also act as an air-to-air weapon against helicopters and other types of aircraft.
When the hellfire missile hits its target, it explodes like a grenade or other explosive, dealing 15d6 points of damage to all creatures within a 15-foot radius (Reflex save DC 20 half). Because its explosive features a shaped charge designed to penetrate the armor of military vehicles, the hellfire ignores up to 15 points of hardness if it strikes a vehicle, building, or object. However, this applies only to the target struck, not to other objects within the burst radius.
Hellfire missiles have a minimum range of 100 feet. If fired against a target closer than 100 feet, it does not arm and does not explode (but it still deals 3d6 points of ballistic damage, and hardness is not reduced). Hellfire missiles can be fired only from a missile platform mounted on a vehicle. (This cost is already factored into military vehicles that regularly carry these missiles.) This platform provides a +2 equipment bonus on attack rolls made against targets that have been acquired by the aircraft's laser designator.
To fire the missile, one must first acquire the target with the aircraft's laser designator, which requires a full-round action. Someone else can acquire the target by using a portable laser designator (see below), which allows the helicopter to remain behind cover until it fires. After this target acquisition, firing the missile is an attack action. Once fired, a hellfire missile travels one range increment per round until it reaches the target, at which point, an attack roll must be made. A hellfire missile has enough fuel for 5 rounds of movement before crashing to the ground and exploding. Have a range Increment of 500 ft.

Stinger Missiles
These are based off the shoulder mounted Stinger missiles, only configured for launch from an aircraft. These missiles can only strike an object in the air. These missiles do not need a laser designator, and have a minimum range of 100 ft. Deals 10d6 points of damage to the target and ignores 10 points of hardness/DR, gains +1 to attack against airborne craft. If the missile does not arm, only deals 3d6 points of ballistic damage. Range increment of 1000 ft.



GCS Vehicle
This truck is about the size of a moving truck, with a cab that can hold 4 people. The back section contains all the equipment to operate the Predator or Reaper UAV, plus contains enough fuel to refuel the UAV once, plus equipment and tools for making minor repairs to the UAV. There is some storage room as well for supplies for the crew, such as survival gear and food. A powerful radio systems for communicating with the drone is mounted on top, which is capable of folding and retracting to prevent it from being damaged in bad weather or while travelling. 
The GCS vehicle is two squares wide, five squares long, providing three-quarter cover to those in the cab, complete in the cargo section. The cab has 3 doors, plus a double door for the cargo/control second.

GSC Vehicle
Crew: 1
Passengers: 3
Cargo: 1000 lbs
Init: -4
Maneuver: -4
Top Speed: 165 (16)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 6
Hit Points: 45
Size: G
Purchase DC: 
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
Accessories: GSC, refuel pump for UAV, mechanical and electrical kits, enough spare parts to repair UAV 5 times (up to 7 HP per repair. If UAV is reduced to 0 HP, it is destroyed and can not be repaired), 1 reloads of fuel for UAV.
Notes: Control system for the UAV.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Apr 3, 2017)

Awesome.


----------



## kronos182 (Apr 3, 2017)

marcoasalazarm said:


> Awesome.




Thanks


----------



## kronos182 (Apr 4, 2017)

Made a minor change to the reaper and predator.. fixed the stinger missile damage and dr (got it from Blood & Guts Modern Military).


----------



## kronos182 (Apr 5, 2017)

41 ft. Utility Boat
These versatile, fast ships are in service by the coast guard, but are also used as river/coastline patrol and attack craft  by SEALs and SBU when subtlety is not required. In that role they usually have a .50 caliber machinegun or a MK-19 grenade launcher installed.
Crew receive 1⁄4 cover, passengers below deck receive total cover. The 41 ft. foot boat is 8 squares long, and 2 squares wide.

41 ft Utility Boat (powerboat PL 4)
Crew: 3
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 1000 lbs
Init: -2
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 55 (5)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 10
Hit Points: 40
Size: G
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Mil +3
Accessories: Military Radio, GPS, 2 turret search lights, 1 weapon mount.
Notes: Must remain within coastal areas, rivers or lakes, can not travel on seas or oceans.


----------



## kronos182 (Apr 5, 2017)

Cyclone Class Patrol Coastal Boats
These craft are used to transport SEALs, and by the Special Boat Unit in a situation where the 41’ Utility or Mark V SOC would be outgunned. The 8 passengers on a Cyclone class vessel are typically an eight-man SEAL team. The Cyclone Class is armed with 2 25mm cannons (500 rounds), 2 .50 caliber machineguns (1,000 rds), and 2 Mk 19 grenade launchers (200 rds Fragmentation), and 6 Stinger missiles (vehicle mounted). The Cyclone provides 1⁄4 cover for crew, and total cover for passengers below deck. The Cyclone is 34 squares long, and 5 squares wide. Two passengers can disembark as a move action in a single round.

Cyclone Class Patrol Coastal Boats (ship PL 5)
Crew: 28
Passengers: 8
Cargo: 500 lbs
Init: -4
Maneuver: -4
Top Speed: 64 (6)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 12
Hit Points: 45
Size: G
Purchase DC: 50
Restriction: +3 Mil
Accessories: Military radio, GPS, 7 weapon mounts, 2 25mm cannons, 2 .50 cal machineguns, 2 Mk 19 grenade launchers, 6 stinger missiles, 2 turreted spot lights.
Notes: Low draft (doesn't sit deep in water) allows to come up to many beaches to allow troops to disembark. Not capable of travelling across seas or oceans, must be within coastal waters, lakes or deep rivers.


----------



## kronos182 (Apr 5, 2017)

Plasma ReactiveArmour (PL 7)
Plasma reactive armour is an upgraded version of the old explosive reactivearmour used on tanks years ago. Working on a similar principle of the sensorsof the vehicle would detect the point of impact, then release a burst of plasmato intercept the weapon. Against projectiles, rockets, missiles and grenadesthis works particularly well as the plasma burst vaporizes it, or damages itenough to reduce the damage it might do. Against plasma weapons, the twointeracting plasma charges seem to cancel each other out, although there is abrought flash as containment fields disperse and plasma quickly dissipatesaround what would have been the point of impact. Against laser weapons, it'snot quite as effective as they hoped, but does reduce the damage as the laseris slowed and slightly dissipated as it passes through the plasmaburst.
With a little reprogramming, the plasma reactive armour can be used againstintruders attempting to board the vehicle.
Ballistic weapons,missiles and grenades deal half damage and their ability to ignore hardness/DRis lowered by 5.
Used againstboarders deals 2d8 fire damage in a 10 foot radius around the vehicle, Reflexsave DC 20 for half.
PDC: 23 Mil +3


----------



## kronos182 (May 23, 2017)

Fusion Weapons
These weapons are similar to plasma weapons, using a similar process, except fusion weapons superheats a plasma-like material to temperatures so high that it actually begins to undergo nuclear fusion before it is released from storage. This allows the fusion weapon to deal incredible damage, and also has a splash effect. Fusion weapons have been available in larger forms, such as starship weapons, but this is the first time available as man portable weapons. These weapons are generally illegal in most civilisations due to the levels of radiation they give out.

FB-75
Unlike most rifles, the FB-75 must be attached to a backpack that holds the fusionable material.

FB-75 (Personal Firearms Proficiency, PL6)
Damage: 6d6, 3d6 to 10 foot area
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 8.9 lbs weapon, 13.2 lbs backpack
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: +4 Illegal
Notes: Targets within 10 feet of the target take 3d6, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage. Organic targets that suffer damage must make a Fort save 15 as exposed to moderately radioactive material for 1 round. Multiple strikes count as multiple rounds that add up in moderately reactive materials (see d20 Future page 80-81). Firing this weapon sets off radiation detectors.
Fuel PDC: 18 for 2 reloads, Res +2


----------



## kronos182 (May 23, 2017)

Crush Gauntlets
These are armoured gauntlets that increase the user's hand strength. The servos are designed to give the user incredible grabbing strength, letting them crush bones or steel with equal ease, allowing the user to sunder weapons or crush an opponent's skull. This also gives the user the ability to hang onto items far easier, or even climb a little better as the armoured fingers can dig into most materials.

Crush Gauntlets (Simple Weapon Proficiency PL6)
Damage: 1d4 
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: bludgeon or crush
Size: Small
Weight: 4 lbs
Purchase DC: 21
Notes: +4 to sunder and ignores 3 points of hardness when the item being sundered is held in the fist, and +4 to grapple attempts, +2 to Climb checks, the servos can be locked so that any weapon held can't be removed from the user's hand. The gauntlet is armed enough that it can be used as a small shield, providing a +1 Shield bonus to Defense, however when used in this manner, it can not be used to attack that round.


----------



## kronos182 (May 23, 2017)

Thermobaric Explosives

Thermobaric explosives use the oxygen from the surrounding air to generate an intense, high temperature explosion, and in practice a blast wave typically produced by such a weapon is of significantly longer duration than conventional condensed explosive. 
These weapons deal one (1) additional die of  damage as comparable explosives, only with 50% larger radius and deal damage for 1 additional round to the same area. 
Increase weight by 25%
Increase PDC by +2.
Restriction: Military +3


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice ones.


----------



## kronos182 (Jun 4, 2017)

Kinetic Armour, armour gadget
Kinetic armour is a means to provide a greater survivability against all kinds of firearms the common infantry would encounter. Kinetic armour is usually fairly flexible, and easy to move in, but when struck by an object, such as a bullet, the armour hardens at the point of impact to protect the wearer. Kinetic armour reduces the defense bonus by 1 in light armours, 2 in medium, and 3 in heavy armours; increases max dex by +1, and decreases the armour check penalty by 2 to a minimum of 1.
Kinetic armour also grants DR, depending on the weapon fired. (this is were some math comes in) When struck by a weapon, the DR is equal to the base die type plus double the number of die. So, if someone wearing kinetic armour is shot with 9mm pistol, which does 2d6 damage, the DR will be 10 (6 base die + 4 ((2 die x 2)) ). 
Kinetic armour will work against ballastic, slashing (from frag weapons), explosive and concussion damage. Kinetic armour also provides a 75% chance to negate critical hits from such weapons.
A GM can allow it to work against weapons such as plasma weapons and other futuristic weapons that have a form of mass in their projectile, but NOT weapons like lasers. Against melee weapons with only one die, the DR/Hard is equal to half the die type, such as against a longsword which has 1d8 for damage, kinetic armour provides DR/Hard of 4, due to the much lower speeds of melee weapons. 

Note: Kinetic armour on personal armour shouldn't work against mecha or starship scale weapons, they are just too powerful. Although this is up to the GM if this applies or not. If you want a person in heavy armour to withstand a blast from a T-95 Cavalcade chain gun (which would get a DR of 20, which is below the average damage of around 24), by all means. Kinetic armour presented here is only for infantry weaponry, (providing protection just above the average damages of each weapon, except in the case of melee weapons, but fails once you get to weapons that deal around 4d10 or more.)
Restriction: Armour only
Purchase DC Modifier: +5

AFTERBURNERS (PL 5)
Prerequisite: Flight system
Afterburners, located in a suit’s feet and back, allow the suit to accelerate in any flight mode to 150% of its maximum speed for the round. Activating afterburners is a free action, however any skills and attack rolls made that round suffer -2. Usable 10 times before requiring refueling.
PDC: +3 to armour flight system.
Refuel PDC: 8


CHAFF/FLARE DISPENSER
A chaff/flare dispenser is an airborne defense mechanism that may release burning hot magnesium flares or puffs of chaff (finely shredded radar-reflecting aluminum). One flare
or one puff of chaff may be released per round as a free action.
A flare will inflict a -4 modifier to any IR/heatseeking attack made on the suit for the rest of the current round and the round thereafter, and a puff of chaff will add a -4 modifier
to any radar-guided attack made on the suit within the same
timeframe.
The Chaff/Flare Dispenser carries up to three flares and three chaff packets. A replacement flare or chaff packet has a PDC 12 and requires no special skill to load within the mechanism.
PDC: 13


DAMAGE REDUCTION
The armour is fitted with reinforced plating designed to reduce damage from weapons.
Light armour can gain a maximum of DR 5, medium armour max DR 8, heavy armour max DR 12, power armour max DR 15. Every 2 points of DR reduces max Dex modifier by -1, increases armour check penalty by -1.
PDC +2 / +1 DR
Res: Mil (+3)


----------



## kronos182 (Jun 5, 2017)

Armour Gadgets

Wall Crawling (PL 6)
The gloves of the power armor are equipped with pneumatic suction grippers that make it possible for the power armor to climb and travel on vertical surfaces or even traverse ceilings. The power armor must have its hands free to climb in this manner. The subject gains a climb speed of 20 feet; furthermore, it need not make Climb checks to traverse a vertical or horizontal surface (even upside down). The pneumatic suction grippers can also be used to maintain a hold on any hand held items, granting a +4 against any disarm attempts. A free action to activate or deactivate this system.
Purchase DC: 10
Restriction: None


Kinetic Shroud (PL 7)
This small unit makes it possible for to hide any and all movements that the power armour may make with the use of a kinetic shroud. The kinetic shroud negates all attempts to plot any motion or action relative to the power armour’s position by any devices that would detect movement. Power armours equipped with a kinetic shroud will not show up on these types of sensors or detection devices. This device is always active as long as the armour has power. It can be disabled.
Purchase DC: 18
Restriction: Lic (+2)


Psionic Wave Generator (PL 8)
The Psionic Wave Generator works by generating an energy wave of psionic energy, which it then emits in a rippling energy wave that expands out to a radius of 100
feet radius around the power armour. Any and all individuals caught in this radius of the Psionic Wave Generator wave must immediately make a Will save (DC25) if a
psionic user or (DC 30) if a non-psionic user. All who fail the save are overwhelmed by the psionic energies and are stunned for 2d6 rounds. Due to the amount of energy
needed, the Psionic Wave Generator can be used once every three rounds. Requires an attack action to activate.
Purchase DC: 25 + one-half the base purchase DC of the power armour
Restriction: Military (+3)


Blindsight Suite (PL 6)
A suit of armour with this sensor suite can operate at full efficiency in absolute darkness, and is not hampered by rain, fog or other environmental factors. The blindsight suite uses a combination of light amplification, infrared vision and active RADAR and SONAR to pinpoint objects out to 180 ft. This system also upgrades the detection radius of any other sensor systems, improving the armour’s darkvision ability (if any) by 25%.
Requirements: Built in power system, typically power armour.
Activation: Move Action (to activate or deactivate)
Purchase DC: 12
Restriction: Military (+3)


Autoskill Software (PL 6)
This systems was originally designed for armours used in construction, demolition and engineering roles on space suits, although it was adapted to suits for use in other hazardous environments and even military armours for when a specialist isn't available.
With Autoskill Software, the armour’s onboard computers are programmed to perform a particular task exceptionally well. Select any skill (with the exception of any Charisma based skill); while wearing the armour the pilot receives a +10 equipment bonus on that skill.
Requirements: Built-in tools for skill and basic computer built into armour.
Purchase DC: 16 for 1 skill
Restriction: None


Self Assembling (PL 7)
Once the pilot dons a specific piece of the armour, usually a breastplate or special helmet, the armour sends a signal to its component pieces. Magnetic couplings than snap into place, allowing the armor to assemble itself around the pilot in a matter of seconds, not the long minutes usually required donning armour. The armour’s individual components cannot be separated from the core piece by more than 20 ft. If the armour’s components are farther apart than that, the assembly process simply fails. With this enhancement, the pilot can don his or her armour as a single, full round action, rather than multiple actions taking several minutes or rounds.
Purchase DC: 16
Restriction: None


----------



## kronos182 (Jun 5, 2017)

Personal Firearms Variant Ammunition

Ceramic Rounds
Ceramic rounds are available for assault rifles, autoloaders, machine pistols, revolvers, sniper rifles and submachine guns. Double the ballistic resistance of an armour or hardness of an object against ceramic bullets. All damage is negated if the ballistic resistance or hardness is greater than 4 (the original value, not the doubled one). These rounds are not detected by metal detectors.
Purchase DC: -1 for selected size.

Plastic Rounds
Plastic rounds are available for assault rifles, autoloaders, machine pistols, revolvers, submachine guns and sniper rifles. They inflict non-lethal damage, except if they score a critical hit. An object’s hardness is doubled against plastic bullets. If an armour has bludgeoning resistance, use twice its level to resist damage by a plastic bullet if it’s higher than the armour’s ballistic resistance. An armor or object with bludgeoning resistance or hardness greater than 4 (the original value, not the doubled one) negates all damage by a plastic bullet. These rounds are not detected by metal detectors.
Purchase DC: -2 for selected size

Powdered Glass Shells (shotgun)
Regular glass is reduced to a fine powder. Although this type of shell will reduce range to point blank or short only, it will make an extraordinary cloud in which flesh is stripped to the bone. Powdered Glass Shells do an additional three dice of damage at point-blank range, 30 ft, and an additional two dice of damage at short range, out to 60 ft.
Purchase DC: 4 (20 rounds).

Plastic Tipped Hollow-Point
These are hollow point rounds with a piece of plastic in the frontal cavity to streamline the bullet and improve aerodynamics. They function exactly like hollow-point ammunition, except suffer no penalty to attack rolls, dealing +1 circumstance bonus to damage rolls. 
Purchase DC: +1 of standard ammunition of similar caliber.

Reversed Bullet
The bullet is seated backwards in the shell so that the flat end strikes the target, and more propellant is packed in. the bullet does not break apart against armour plating like a normal bullet would. Instead it severely distorts plate armour and would cause spalling (pieces of the armour inside the vehicle would break off and spray the inside with shrapnel, wounding or even killing the crew inside. Reduce range by 25% ft, -2 to attack rolls, deals half damage to all within the vehicle (if a very large vehicle, depending on size, 10 to 50% of crew take damage, use discretion). Generally available only in  .50 cal or similar sized calibers and larger.
PDC: +2 standard ammunition of similar caliber.

Shotgun Breaching Round
Also known as a Hatton cartridge or a Master Key, a breaching round is a special shotgun shell packed with dense metal powder and wax. This mixture can destroy a lock, deadbolt, or hinges. While the round will damage the immediate area around the lock, it will not continue through the object to cause harm to individuals beyond. Its sole purpose is to allow for the quick removal of doors. A shotgun chambered with this round will cause double the weapon’s damage applied directly to
the break DC of the door. It can cause damage to individuals, but only at 1 range increment and then only half the normal dice of the weapon in damage.
Breaching rounds are sold in boxes of ten and have a purchase DC of 10.


----------



## kronos182 (Jul 4, 2017)

Encephalon Beam (PL 7)
An encephalon beam causes those to that are hit to make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 25) or the targets fall into a deep sleeping slumber for 10 minutes. Sleeping creatures are considered to be helpless. Slapping or wounding awakens an affected target, but normal noise will not. Awakening a creature is a standard action (an application of the aid another action). 

Encephalon Beam (PL 7 Simple Weapons Proficiency)
Damage: none
Critical: -
Damage Type: energy
Range Increment: 20 ft cone, Reflex DC 15
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Med
Weight: 5 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 20 Mil (+3)


----------



## kronos182 (Jul 5, 2017)

Starship Equipment

Harmonic Shield (PL 8, defensive equipment)

Harmonic shields were developed by the same team that created Harmonic lasers, creating a shield system that is immune to all lasers, although harmonic lasers still deal half their damage due to the sonic component. Harmonic shields will absorb damage from energy attacks just like particle shields, but completely nullify (no damage) from laser based weapons, including critical strikes. Harmonic lasers will only do half damage due to their sonic component, but if the harmonic laser scores a critical strike, there is a 25% chance it is converted to a normal strike and absorbed by the shield.
Harmonic shields provide 20 hit points per hit dice equal to one-fourth the starship's overall hit dice.
PDC: 21 + one half base purchase DC of the starship.
Restriction: Mil (+3)


Plasma Wave (weapon)
An area weapon, releases a burst of plasma that damages all in area, that can push small ships that survive back. All ships within the area must make a Reflex save for half damage except the firing ship, however larger ships take additional damage if they fail their saves as more of the plasma wave strikes their hulls: additional +2d8 damage for each size category above Light. In addition, ships in the wave, regardless if they made the Reflex save or not, must make a Pilot check DC 20 or lose control and be pushed back 1000 ft (2 squares). Ships of Mediumweight and larger gain a +4 to their checks due to their larger size and weight.

Plasma Wave (PL7)
Damage: 10d8*
Critical: None
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 1000 ft (2 sq) burst centered on equipped ship
Rate of Fire: Once every 2 rounds
Minimum Ship Size: Colossal
Purchase DC: 35
Restriction: Mil (+3)


Orbital Shield (PL 6-7, defensive equipment)
Deployable floating pieces of armour plating that can aid in deflecting weapons fire and absorbing it before it strikes the hull of the ship.
Orbital shields take the old concept of a physical movable shield to deflect and absorb damage before it strikes the main ship. Each shield is made of ablative material, and when not in use, sits in a housing on the hull of the ship. A ship will have many orbital shields placed along its hull. The shield moves about with its own thrusters, but is tied to the ship via tractor beams and magnetic attraction. When deployed, a standard action, the shields provide the starship with a +4 Deflection bonus and temporary hit points equal to 20 per hit dice equal to one-quarter of the starship's overall hit dice, which are used up first. Once these hit points are used up, the shield provide no Deflection bonus to the ship's Defense, and must be regenerated, which can take time, depending on the starship's repair systems. 
Prerequisite: Damage Control System
Minimum Ship Type: Light
PDC: 35
Restriction: Res (+2)
Special: Orbital shields can be fitted with special materials, such as laser reflective materials, or those with improved ballistic resistance or even stealth bonuses. The resistances are only applied to the temporary hit points, which are used first, while other bonuses such as stealth only apply half their normal bonuses while the orbital shields are deployed.
A crew member can take more control of the orbital shields, spending a full round action to manipulate the shields, increasing the Deflection bonus to +6. Also any critical strikes have a 15% chance of turning into a normal hit.


----------



## kronos182 (Jul 6, 2017)

Some Mech Equipment

Weapon

Pulsed Weapon System (PL 6, mech weapon gadget)
With this weapon system, one energy-based weapons on the mecha will have their weapon fire rate changed from single to autofire and cause an additional 50% damage to a target, but the range of the weapon is reduce by 50%.
Equipment Slots: None
Activation: Free action.
Range: Per the weapon (See Above)
Target: Per the weapon (See Above), Autofire
Duration: Per the weapon
Saving Throw: Per the weapon
Purchase DC: One-quarter the mecha’s weapon base purchase DC
Restriction: None

Misc

Outdated (PL 5, gadget)
This mecha is quite outdated, in direct comparison to other mecha of a similar model and make. Normally these mecha have been though several major conflicts
and have suffered through them. In gaming terms, all mecha with outdated will have its hardness reduced by 5 points.
Hardness: -5
Base Purchase DC Modifier: -10

Defense Equipment

EMP Shielded (PL 8)
Mecha with this device have had had its major operation systems protected and reinforced from all various types of electromagnetic pulses (EMP) attacks and/effects.
Mecha with this device gains a +5 to all rolls when dealing with EMP attacks and/or effects.
Equipment Slots: None
Activation: None
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 10
Restriction: None


----------



## kronos182 (Jul 30, 2017)

A few Vintage Arms items.

*VAC96F*

Another weapon design pulled from the era of Earth's Second Great War, VA took the German Empire built Mauser C96 and added their own twist to the design. The VAC96F still has the wooden (synthetic wood, although custom orders with real wood are available) broomstick style handle, the magazine, now larger, is mounted in front of the trigger guard. Instead of a bullet, it now fires flechettes with a reliable semi automatic action. It has a special feature that allows it to fire two rounds at once, with a small decrease in accuracy, for greater damage, by flipping a switch on the opposite side of the safety switch (both switches are offered on either side for left and right handed users), however this eats through a magazine very quickly if left on. Mounted on the top in front of a fake hammer is a digital ammunition counter.

VAC96F (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: piercing, slashing
Range Increment: 45 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Med
Weight: 2 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 21, Res (+2)
Notes: Dual Shot

Dual Shot - This feature allows the user to make use of the double tap feat even if they don't have that feat, using two bullets at once dealing an extra 1d6 damage, but suffering -1 to attack rolls. Must be used with at least 2 rounds in the magazine. Activating or deactivating this feature is a free action once a round. Someone with the Double Tap feat can still double tap with the Dual Shot mode active, but uses up 4 rounds, and suffers an additional -1 to attack roll.


*VA Lightning-IP*

While researching the Colt manufacturer of firearms, Vintage Arms discovered the Lightning Carbine, a slide action (pump action) rifle produced at the end of the 1800s Earth Calendar. While originally not a very popular weapon as other weapons at the time, VA loved the name and produced an ion rifle modelled on the Colt Lightning weapon. Based on the carbine version with a 20 inch barrel, a synthetic wood stock that holds the power pack, ergonomic no-slip designed slide grip, it looks almost identical to the original Lightning carbine. A digital ammunition counter is mounted on the top ahead of the hammer, which acts as safety. Since the weapon does not have any physical ammunition for the slide to load from a tube magazine, the slide is not only an adjustable grip for the user's other hand, but when pulled back, activates additional capacitors and focusing lenses, as well as draw more power from the power pack, to make the next shot more powerful. The extra power can be held safely for 5 minutes before it safely discharges, wasting the energy, or if the safety is engaged.
Being an ion weapon, it is well favoured by those who engage cyborgs and robots. The extra power mode makes it even more favoured for robot hunters as it can even slow vehicles and stun robots even longer.

VA Lightning-IPI (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 4d4+4
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Electricity
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 9 lb
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 23 Res (+2)
Heavy Mode: As a free action, the firer can pull back the slide activating heavy mode, which deals 8d4 electrical damage, cyborgs and robots struck must make a Fort save DC 18 or be stunned for 1d4+2 rounds. Mechs and vehicles up to gargantuan size are slowed (can only take a single move or attack action each round, not both, -2 to Defense, melee attack and damage roles, Reflex saves, jump half as far, and speed reduced by 25%) for 1d4+1 rounds. Vehicles have +1 to Fort save based on size over medium, but have no other bonuses except if made from special materials or other special abilities (such as EMP shielding) due to design.
Notes: Cyborgs and robots struck must make a Fort save DC 15 or be stunned for 1d4 rounds, has iron sights, but has concealed (slide forward a cover) mountings for basic sights and scopes, ammo counter.


----------



## kronos182 (Jul 30, 2017)

Paragon Corp armour.

Steel Armour mk6 Stealth
The mk6 is a stealth variant of the Steel Armour, featuring sensor deflecting design and armour, jamming systems and other stealth related systems. The armour is coated in a chameleon layer, able to alter its colour to blend in with its surroundings, as well as thermal insulators to reduce its thermal signature to better hide from thermal sensors. The shoulder ballistic weapon is modified to carry up to 3 different types of ammunition, such as trackers, remote microphones, and any other types. The mk6 also mounts the smallest version of chaff to help defend itself when it is discovered. The mk6 also includes a laser communications system for a secure means of communications, but requires a line of sight (up to 10 mile range).
The suit has air filters and an onboard supply of 3 hours of air, targeting systems for its onboard weaponry, missile lock alert system, various vision enhancement systems such as digital binoculars, night vision gear, motion sensors and several defensive systems including micro flares, heat resistant coating and a magnetic field to help deflect ballistic weaponry. Offensively the suit uses the smallest example of beam/pulse weapons built into the hands. This allows the user to switch between a more powerful plasma blast for close range or a weaker, but longer ranged laser. The beam/pulse weapons in pulse mode have two other modes: the first being a plasma based flamethrower for an area attack; and the other aids in the suits ability to fly. While these are not necessary for flight, they allow the suit to fly faster, and grants it higher maneuverability, but disables their use as a weapon while in this mode. Mounted over the right shoulder is a ballistic weapon that has an extending/retracting barrel that rotates to face over the shoulder or up parallel with the torso while in flight. The servos carry the weight of the suit, so to the user they don't feel the weight of the armour.

Steel Armour (PL7)
Type: Powered Armour
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: +2
Nonprof Str Bonus: +1
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 35 ft, fly 40 ft (average maneuverability) / 75 ft (good maneuverability)
Weight: 67 lbPurchase DC: 36
Restriction: Res (+2)
Accessories: 3 hour air supply, air filters, blackout goggles, motion detector, HUD tied to all suit systems, wrist computer w/wireless modem, nanobeacon, unicom, HUD software sensor link, HUD software targeting (built-in weaponry), magnetic field, 2x beam/pulse weapons, micro flares (8 uses), ballistic shoulder weapon (equivalent to submachine gun), missile lock alert, chaff launcher (4 bundles), chameleon skin, stealth design, ECM Jammer, laser communications, acoustic baffling. 
Notes: +2 Fort saves against airborne toxins and poisons, 60 ft darkvision, lowlight vision, +2 attack with built-in weapons, opponent ballistic and ranged weapons suffer -4, +3 Spot (HUD), detect moving objects within 125 ft, 3 hours air, +1 Computer Use checks, flares suffer -4 on opposed attack rolls, +4 Def vs missiles (missile lock alert), Spot checks suffer -1 every 20 ft instead of normal -1 every 10 feet, fire resistance 5 (against normal fires, not lasers or plasma weapons). Can not carry more than light load while in flight (not counting the weight of the armour), sensors -5 penalty on their Computer Use checks, RADAR and Thermal/IR sensors are -7 to detect the wearer, one-half miss concealment against missiles (20% miss chance), +5 to move silently.

Beam/Pulse Weapons
Built into the palms are beam pulse weapons that can be used as a laser rifle (3d8, 20, fire, 110 ft, s) or a plasma carbine (3d10, 20, fire, 55 ft, s/a), or as a plasma flamethrower (2d10, 30 ft cone Reflex DC 17). These weapons have 50 charges, which replenishes at a rate of 1 charge for every minute of inactivity. When using enhanced flight (the higher speed and maneuverability), none of the weapons can be used in flight.

Shoulder Ballistic Weapon
This ballistic weapon that sits over the right shoulder which rotates to face over the shoulder, or points up to be parallel with the torso for use in flight. The barrel retracts when not in use. The weapon uses caseless ammunition in 5.56 mm (2d8, 20, ball, 70 ft, s/a, 60 rds), and takes 30 minutes to reload without proper special equipment, with the equipment takes only 10 minutes. This version has a modified storage bin to allow it to carry up to three different types of ammunition, switching between any of the three types is a free action.

Micro Flares
These are similar to the flares used on aircraft, mech and robots to distract missiles that seek their targets based on heat signatures. The flares can be voice activated, as a free action, and the user makes an opposed attack roll against any incoming missile attack (that would hit normally hit, even with the missile lock alert system) at -4 to the roll. If successful, the missile targets the flare instead. These are the same flares used in the mk1 but has a better launch system to lower the penalty to the opposed attack roll.Replacement micro flares have a PDC 10 for 6.

Stealth Design
The mk6 uses sensor deflecting and absorbing design and materials to hide it from sensors. Enemies suffer -5 penalty on their Computer Use checks when using sensors, however RADAR an Thermal/IR sensors suffer -7.

ECM Jamming
This jamming system jams both communication and sensor systems, but as it is an active system, it can be tracked. When active, all sensor systems within 1 mile of the armour suffer -5 to checks, and all missiles within 100 feet have a 20% miss chance. Combined with the stealth design, sensors to detect the armour are at -10, and missile have 30% miss chance. Communications within 1 mile are also jammed, increasing Computer Use checks to get a clear signal by +5, this also affects the user's own communication systems, except laser line of sight communications.

Laser Communications
This is a secure form of communications, allowing the user of the armour to send and receive communications and data via a tight beam laser. The user must be able to see the target, either with eyes or via optic enhancements and sensors, within 10 miles, make an attack roll, with a range increment of 1000 ft. A successful 'hit' means the user has aimed the laser correctly and can send/receive information as long as neither the user or recipient moves. 

Chaff Launcher
Based on chaff launchers used on aircraft and starships, that launches thousands of tiny metal strips or particles. This detritus interferes with sensors and missiles, and the small bundle launches from the armour's lower back as a move action. The chaff fills a 20 ft area. Sensor scans directed at anything within this area take a -8 penalty, and scanning anything on the other side incurs a -4 penalty. Any missile that passes through the chaff field to reach its intended target suffers a 30% miss chance. Carries 4 bundles.
Replacement Chaff bundles have a PDC of 10 each. 

Chamleon Skin
The outer layer of the armour is designed to change colours and patterns to blend in with its surroundings, granting +15 to hide when not moving. If moving at 30 ft or greater only adds only +5 as the system tries to keep up and blurs the outline. If used in dark or shadowy conditions this grants a 10% miss chance. If moving at 15 ft or less adds a +8 to hide.

Acoustic Baffling
The armour is designed to reduce the sound it makes, granting +5 to Move Silently checks.


----------



## kronos182 (Sep 25, 2017)

A new power armour, influenced by the Starship Troopers animated series.

APE Orbital Drop ArmourThe Armoured Personal Environment armour was developed for force recon units performing high orbit low opening (HOLO) drops into enemy territory. Produced by Steyr-Klough as a means to gain government contracts over H&K.The APE features a large life support system and food storage unit allowing the operator to function behind enemy lines for extended periods without needing resupplying. Armed with energy weapons helps reduce chances of running out of ammunition, and weight, which is dedicated to the life support and food storage. However, the APE is equipped with barely above basic sensors, but comes equipped with an excellent medical suite to keep the operator going.Armed with a long ranged laser, heavy plasma rifle and a laser cannon, grenade launcher for variable payload and a multi-fuel flamethrower for flexible combat operations. For defense, the armour is heavy, but the servos carry the weight of the armour. The armour uses a modified jumper pack system to land safely from low orbit, and aids in making power jumps, Comm system, medical treatment system.

APE Orbital Drop Armour (PL6-7)
Type: Powered
Equipment Bonus: +9
Nonprof. Bonus: +4
Str Bonus: +4
Nonprof Str Bonus: +2
Max Dex: +1
Armour Penalty: -8Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 100 lbs
Purchase DC: 25Restriction: Mil (+3)Notes: Jumper Pack (can fly up to 250 feet with a speed of 50 ft, poor maneuverability) with 30 jumps before needed refueling. Can be used to land safely from great heights (Balance check DC 17 to keep armour up right and angle thruster). Orbital drops uses up 2 jumps worth of fuel to land safely (usually engages thrusters around altitude of 500 ft). 10 days food (rations with some room for other food stuffs) & water, 20 days oxygen, NBC & air filters give +4 Fort saves, darkvision 60 ft, +1 attack with ranged weapons, +4 save to stabilize, +4 vs blinding attacks.
Accessories: Medical system, night and thermal vision, polarizing visor, extended life support (10 days food & water, 20 days oxygen), targeting computer (+1 attack rolls for ranged weapons), jumper pack, long ranged laser, laser cannon, plasma cannon, grenade launcher, GPS, military radio, HUD, 20 day power source.

Medical System - This system monitors the life signs of the wearer, and when necessary will administer the necessary medicine like an advanced fast-use medkit, with a Treat Injury skill of +6. The system can administer antitox, neutrad, revive, prolong, and plastiflesh patches. The system can heal 2d4+1 hp with a successful Treat Injury check (the system can do this on its own at +6, or grants the user +2 to their own Treat Injury check if they activate the system manually). The system can administer any of the drugs 20 times, and can heal a maximum of 40 hit points before needing resupplying.

Weapons
The APE is equipped with a long ranged laser for sniper work, a laser cannon for more general combat, the plasma cannon for heavy armour, and a grenade launcher that can carry up to 3 different types of grenades that can be divided up in units of 5 (min of 5 for, then the other two can be 15 and 10), usually loaded with a mix of frag and high explosive. The hands of the armour are armoured and reinforced for smashing armour and flesh alike.

 Weapon Damage Crit Type Range Incr RoF Magazine Long Range Laser 3d8 20x2 Fire 200 ft Single Infinite Laser Cannon 4d8 20x2 Fire 100 ft S, A Infinite Plasma Cannon 5d10 20x2 Fire 60 ft Single Infinite Grenade Launcher varies - - 75 ft S 30 grenades Slam 1d6 20x2 blud melee - -


----------



## kronos182 (Sep 25, 2017)

‘Backsight’ Personal Vision Device

The ‘Backsight’ is a broad hairband-like device of hardened ceramic and plastic that fits around the back of the head and jacks on at the open ends into the wearer’s headjack(s) (it must be worn with a headjack). The Backsight is simply a mounting for rear facing wide angle optics. Simply by commanding their headjack or optical display, the wearer can access the optics in the band and look behind them without turning their head. While the Backsight can’t be loaded with advanced optic options like x-ray, UV or targeting systems, it is a low-cost , non-surgical means of providing ‘eyes in the back of one’s head’. The Backsight CAN be incorporated into a helmet, but still requires a headjack to work properly.
Benefit: While active, the wearer can't be flanked, +2 to search as the wearer can see larger area.
Sensors: Comes with basic and wide angle optics.
Size: Small
Weight: 1 lb
Hit Points: 3
PDC: 12
Options: Can be fitted with Low-Light and/or Thermal Imaging for an additional +1 PDC each.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 3, 2018)

*Rough Cut*

The Rough Cut is a shotgun shaped weapon filled with 8 barrels loaded with 9mm caseless pistol rounds, stacked metal storm style, fired electronically, with an adjustable horizontal handle under the frame. The weapon breaks open like a shotgun, allowing sleeves of fresh rounds to be loaded into each barrel as a move action per barrel. A speed loader is available that will load all 8 barrels as a full round action. The Rough Cut can fire single, two, four or eight barrels at once.

Rough Cut (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: s, a*
Size: large
Weight: 10 lbs
Ammo: 8x6 (48, total) internal
Purchase DC: 21 Mil (+3)
Notes: Selective Fire
Selective Fire - Can fire single barrel, two (3d6 damage), four barrels (4d6 damage), or all 8 barrels (5d6 damage). Can not use autofire with 4 or 8 barrels.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 3, 2018)

Persuader

A large, tall laser pistol with four barrels aligned vertically, with a fold out hand grip under the barrels for better stability. The Persuader has selective fire to fire single barrels in sequence, or fire them in pairs or all four at once for greater punch. When fired singly, it can fire a hail of weak bolts rapidly, or slower and more powerful blasts from linked barrels, making it a versatile weapon. The larger body allows for two power packs to be inserted from the rear, to power the four laser barrels with a large ammunition supply.

Persuader (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Med
Weight: 5 lbs
Ammo: 100 (2 50 boxes)
Purchase DC: 20 Mil (+3)
Notes: Selective Fire, 2 power packs
Selective Fire - As a free action, once per round, the user can select how many barrels to fire, single (2d6 fire, s, a), two barrels (3d6 fire, semi, uses two shots), four barrels (4d6 fire, semi, but only two shots per round total, uses four shots). Can be used 1 handed, if using the forward hand grip, reduces autofire penalty by 1.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 3, 2018)

Mastodon

A heavy weapon designed as a fire support for squads, providing mass area affect fire in a fairly small package. The thick bodied weapon contains a railgun system, with the handle at the rear, similar to shotguns, with a carrying handle on the top about midway, with heavy shoulder straps as the weapon is fired from the hip. The large helix ammo canister is attached at the bottom under the carrying handle. 
The Mastodon uses railgun pistol ammunition, but with the large capacitors behind the receiver gives the smaller rounds greater punch that most railgun pistols. Due to firing position from the hip, the Mastodon isn't as accurate, but it can unleash a large amount of rounds, with selective auto-fire modes for increasing damage at the expense of more ammunition used. There is a mount ahead of the ammunition canister to allow the use of a bi or tripod, which makes the weapon a little more accurate.

Mastodon (PL6 Exotic or Heavy Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d12
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: A*
Size: Large
Weight: 40 lbs
Ammo: 100 rds
Purchase DC: 23 Mil (+3)
Notes: Inaccurate, selective auto-fire.
Inaccurate - When fired from the hip, supported by the shoulder strap, the weapon is inaccurate, suffering -2 to attack rolls. If used with a bi- or tripod, this penalty is cancelled.
Selective Auto-Fire - The Mastodon is designed to vary how it fires, from the normal 10 rounds in standard autofire, or can use the High Autofire mode, using double the number of rounds, 20 rounds, dealing 5d12, Reflex DC 18 for half damage. Alternative, when making a Strafing attack (using Strafe feat, area 4 squares long, 1 square wide), can use the High Autofire mode, dealing 5d12 damage, and Reflex save DC 18.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 4, 2018)

Two starship defensive items.

New Shields

Graviton Shields (PL7-8 Defensive)
These shields use a form of gravitons to protect the ship, functioning similar to deflector shields, protecting against all types of attacks, these shield are particularly strong against lasers and photon weapons (any weapons with laser or photon in the name or what makes up their energy discharges). However these shields are weak against particle beam/pulse and plasma weapons.
Graviton shields provide 20 hit points per hit dice equal to one-fourth the starship's overall hit dice, laser and photon weapons deal 50% less damage (round down) and on a critical do not bypass the shields, instead doing normal damage. Particle beam/pulse and plasma weapons deal 50% more damage (round down).
PDC: 22 + one half base purchase DC of the starship.
Restriction: Mil (+3)


Positron Shields (PL7-8 Defensive)
These shields use protons to protect the ship, functioning similar to deflector shields, protecting against all types of attacks, these shield are particularly strong against tachyon and neutron weapons (any weapons with tachyon or neutron in the name or what makes up their energy discharges). However these shields are weak against laser and photon weapons.
Positron shields provide 20 hit points per hit dice equal to one-fourth the starship's overall hit dice, tachyon and neutron weapons deal 50% less damage (round down) and on a critical do not bypass the shields, instead doing normal damage. Laser and photon weapons deal 50% more damage (round down).
PDC: 22 + one half base purchase DC of the starship.
Restriction: Mil (+3)


----------



## Thomas Bowman (Jan 5, 2018)

Looks like you've been busy. I've been working on stuff as well. I'm doing a setting which combines Dungeons & Dragons 3.5 and D20 Modern/Future. The way I've combined it is I've got rid of Defense and the level based defense bonuses, and replaced them with three Armor Classes, two of which I have borrowed from the Starfinder RPG, they are AC, KAC, and EAC, which stand for Armor Class, Kinetic Armor Class, and Energy Armor Class. Each Armor type has different values for each Armor Class, this allows Modern characters to interact with D&D characters, and gives advantages to modern and future weapons over D&D weapons. Of course the Modern classes don't have magic. There is also two Worlds, a D&D World and a Modern/Future World. The Modern/Future World is a relatively near future Earth, lets say in the late 21st century, the D&D World is Venus, not the Astronomical Venus, but a Venus with steamy jungles, dinosaurs, and all sorts of D&D monsters and races. One gets to Legendary Venus through a pair of gates above the South Pole of Astronomical Venus. Ever hear of the Venus Polar Vortex?





In my campaign, the eyes of these storms are gateways to a parallel universe, so one has to first get to astronomical Venus, pass through the eye of one of these storms, to travel to the parallel Venus on the other side. In this setting, this feature was only discovered once humans began exploring the upper atmosphere of this planet. The storm is a side effect of the existence of these gates.
Here is a map of an important continent on Legendary Venus.




This is the equivalent of Faerun from the Forgotten Realms or Toril, it is an actual continent on Venus, the only difference is that the actual Venus has no oceans, Even Legendary Venus is a hot world, not quite as hot as the real Venus, but still, its position closer to the Sun means it is a hot world, so the most habitable continent on it is one that is close to the Pole, and within easy reach of one of the semi permanent swirling vortexes. the gate opens when a living creature comes near, thus mere probes do not activate it, it is an extra planar gate, the universe on the other side is coterminous and shares geological features in common with our universe, and that extends to the planet Venus itself. Legendary Venus has oceans, a breathable atmosphere and cooler temperatures facilitated by the perpetual cloud layer. People on Venus rarely ever see a blue sky. Because of the nearly 100% cloud cover Legendary Venus has no deserts, The entire planet is tropical and hotter, the only exception to this is high on the mountain tops of the Maxwell mountain range, permanent ice sheets form on the summits of these high mountains. Venus experiences no seasons, it has very little axial tilt, so things either stay hot throughout the year or they stay cold on top of a mountain, unless it is a volcano and it erupts, other than that, ice slides down mountain sides due to accumulating pressure from snowfall on top, the ice melts when it reaches lower altitudes and the melt water feeds into streams and rivers.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 6, 2018)

Not that busy really.. those last few items were ones I've had sitting I forgot to post a while ago.

You're setting sounds interesting.


----------



## Thomas Bowman (Jan 6, 2018)

kronos182 said:


> Not that busy really.. those last few items were ones I've had sitting I forgot to post a while ago.
> 
> You're setting sounds interesting.




Venus is Earth's twin, the only thing wrong with it is that its too close to the Sun and it spins too slowly, everything else is a result of those two facts, the greenhouse effect, its lack of oceans, its lack of a magnetic field, off all the planets in the Solar System, only Venus has a mass that approaches Earth, it has 0.9 times Earth's gravity, which means in D20 terms, you can pretty much ignore the gravity. I think Venus in the future might be a habitable planet, if we spin it up, it will have a magnetic field, if we shade it, its sulfuric acid clouds will rain out and be absorbed by the ground, We can react hydrogen imported from the outer solar system, with its mostly carbon-dioxide atmosphere to produce water and limestone.





Venus can one day be a lovely planet, fully deserving of its name, but before we terraform it in actuality, we can first terraform it in simulation. With a sophisticated enough simulation, we could make it seem indistinguishable from the real thing if we model the physics right. On the other side of the coin, what if we're living in a simulation right now? Imagine a multiverse of simulated worlds, one where magic works. Imagine another simulation where magic doesn't work, only pure physics laws are simulated, and oh by the way, it appears we are alone in the Universe within this simulation, it could explain the Fermi Paradox. The reason we can't detect extraterrestrial civilizations is because this simulation was built specifically for us, and so it has gone on for thousands of years. Our astronomers searched the heavens for signs of extraterrestrial intelligence and found nothing, and wondered why there was nothing. Was it because we aren't looking hard enough? Was it because all civilizations when they reach a certain level of advancement wipe themselves out. Or is the Universe we experience only a simulation created by something else, lets say a vast computer existing somewhere in the real universe that we know nothing about? What if their are other simulated universes, running side by side in parallel to our own. Universes with different laws, some with magic, and what if someone hacked into our universe and created a breach into another universe? Maybe a wizard of a god from the other universe created this breach into our own.




This is the goddess responsible for the breech, an avatar of the goddess anyway, the goddess herself is the living planet, she keeps the planet living, maintains the cloud cover to shield the planet's surface from the Sun, she is a lot of things, there are at least three other gods in this universe, Gaia, Apollo, and Ares, that makes two women and two men.  Aphrodite is chaotic good and Ares is chaotic evil, these are functions of their portfolios. Gaia is a neutral goddess of nature. Apollo is a Sun god, he sees everything, and offers prophesies sometimes. Gaia is sometimes cruel and harsh, Aphrodite has a soft spot for mankind. Ares appreciates mankind as well, he likes to see men fight! There are other gods and goddesses who don't have planets, but these four are the major ones.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 6, 2018)

Maybe you should start a thread for you setting, flesh it out. Also a good place for bouncing ideas off other people and get help with things you are stuck on. As I said, it's an interesting idea, and wonder how it comes out.


----------



## Thomas Bowman (Jan 7, 2018)

I already have a thread, its called "Venus World" check it out. I've had a number of variations on this idea. My first was to rearrange the entire Solar System, and make every world habitable, someone convinced me that maybe this is an over reach, so now I am down to our Solar System with Venus and Mars as habitable. I am thinking of calling them "Legendary Venus" and "Legendary Mars" To distinguish them from the real Venus and real Mars of our Solar System. The legendary versions of these planets include swamps and dinosaurs for Venus, and canals for Mars. There is a legendary Earth as well, it is still in its middle ages, there have been a series of plagues on Legendary Earth, this is Gaia's doing to keep the ecology in balance. There have been a series of plagues in Europe which have prevented the scientific revolution from happening, and which have kept the Earth's population down, thus more in balance with nature and to the goddess Gaia's liking, I did say she was cruel. Aphrodite is more "human friendly" though a major portion of her portfolio is about nature as well. Aphrodite has a nickname for Gaia, she calls her "Grannie" because Gaia is her grandmother, there is a bit or rivalry between these two.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thomas Bowman said:


> I already have a thread, its called "Venus World" check it out. I've had a number of variations on this idea. My first was to rearrange the entire Solar System, and make every world habitable, someone convinced me that maybe this is an over reach, so now I am down to our Solar System with Venus and Mars as habitable. I am thinking of calling them "Legendary Venus" and "Legendary Mars" To distinguish them from the real Venus and real Mars of our Solar System. The legendary versions of these planets include swamps and dinosaurs for Venus, and canals for Mars. There is a legendary Earth as well, it is still in its middle ages, there have been a series of plagues on Legendary Earth, this is Gaia's doing to keep the ecology in balance. There have been a series of plagues in Europe which have prevented the scientific revolution from happening, and which have kept the Earth's population down, thus more in balance with nature and to the goddess Gaia's liking, I did say she was cruel. Aphrodite is more "human friendly" though a major portion of her portfolio is about nature as well. Aphrodite has a nickname for Gaia, she calls her "Grannie" because Gaia is her grandmother, there is a bit or rivalry between these two.




Ah, I'll have to look for that thread. Yeah, working on a whole solar system is a bit of a stretch to start with, 3 planets is manageable. Once they are complete, you can add in things like Mars' moons, maybe something with the asteroid belt.. then move onto Mercury or Jupiter (or at least its moons).


----------



## Thomas Bowman (Jan 7, 2018)

To terraform all the planets requires about three stars, and building shells around the gas giants so they have surfaces to terraform. Basically I made Mercury a moon of Venus, Neptune became a Moon of Jupiter, and Uranus became a Moon of Saturn, this puts all the planets within the life zones of various stars. The stars I used were our Sun, Alpha Centauri A, Alpha Centauri B, and for extra credit I terraformed the new extrasolar planet recently found to be orbiting Proxima Centauri, known as Alpha Centauri b and named it Minerva. Our inner Solar System was transferred to Alpha Centauri A, as that is a star just like our Sun only brighter, so thus has a wider lifezone that I can fit Venus, Earth, and Mars comfortably into while preserving their spacing from each other. Since Mercury is a Moon of Venus, that also is terraformed, and I terraformed the Earth's Moon as well.

The problem is there are some well-developed ideas for Venus and Mars through legends of antiquity, there is not the same for the other planets. The Solar System has to be completely rearranged and planets moved to different orbits around different stars to make this work.

Going back to just Venus and Mars requires less suspension of disbelief. Venus can stay in its orbit, it has 100% cloud cover now, and about as much light reaches Venus' surface as reaches the Earth's surface on a cloudy day. Most of the light gets reflected back into space by the cloud tops. The problem is, Venus has to be very hot to have such a cloud cover naturally.

To terraform Venus, we need to substitute water clouds for sulfuric acid clouds. The water clouds are just like over Earth, only some supernatural power has to arrange those clouds to completely surround Venus all the time, to reflect most of the light back into space, so the planet's surface does not absorb that light and reradiate it as heat which gets trapped in the atmosphere turning it into a super hothouse that it is now. I think water clouds are a great way to protect Venus from too much light, just got to prevent those clouds from parting, every day is overcast with clouds everywhere except on the summits of the highest mountains. Aphrodite has been turned into a weather goddess to accomplish this task, and since her lifeforce is bound up with the life of the planet, this is a form of self-preservation for her.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 7, 2018)

Ah, quite interesting way of doing things.


----------



## Thomas Bowman (Jan 8, 2018)

Naturally, I'd have to assume that Aphrodite would be interested in visitors from another world, since she opened the gate to her world that brought them here. The only question I'd have is how they would interact. I don't want her getting too involved of course. She has a Crystal palace on the summit of the tallest mountain, Mount Maxwell on the continent of Ishtar. When the visitors of our Earth circa 2078 AD get sucked through the gate, they find themselves in the vicinity of this mountain, they are in an airship that looks like this:




It enters the atmosphere of Venus this way:




And it exits the atmosphere of Venus this way:





Here is a size comparison chart:





This is the Mothership that awaits to take the astronauts back to Earth at the end of the Mission:




The rocket on the underside of the airship only gets them into a low orbit around Venus, and the real Venus, not the Legendary Venus.
This is the underside of the airship and also the place where the astronauts are supposed to live while they are exploring Venus, it is very cramped quarters, I believe the crew numbers two.




These are the objectives of the Havoc mission.
and this is what the crew cabin looks like from the inside.




Naturally they are not expecting to discover a gateway to a parallel universe, when this happens they are totally unprepared. they end up closer to the ground. The first thing they have to deal with is the balloon does not have as much lift in an atmosphere composed of nitrogen and oxygen as one made mostly of carbon dioxide. They are going to have to land it immediately, the mountain peak with the crystal palace is the closest place they can land at. The gondola becomes damaged when it hits the ground, the balloon is ruptured. The astronauts climb out of the gondala finding themselves on the side of a huge peak, it is cold, the Sun is bright, so the put on their goggles and ascent to the Crystal palace at the top, as the ascend, it becomes warmer, which might have something to do with the fact that this mountain is an active volcano. The two astronauts come to the front door of the crystal palace, the push on the door and it opens, they enter a hall of mirrors, and pass a hall of various Greek gods and goddesses with inscriptions denoting their names in Greek. There is a table with food on it, the astronauts find a kitchen next to the dining hall, further exploration reveals some bedrooms, the astronauts look around for their host, yet she doesn't reveal herself. A bit later the astronauts return to their ship, they get their radio working again and are able to establish intermittent contact with the mothership through the gate. Hauling the radio up to the crystal palace, they inform Mission Control of their current situation. Aphrodite watches her "guests" without revealing herself, she wants to find out as much about them as she can before making direct contact with them. She brought them here, they have technology she hasn't seen before, she feels that her world could use it, especially considering developments now going on Legendary Mars.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 9, 2018)

If you don't want to have Aphrodite interact directly with the players, you can use emissaries. Such as humans who've lived on Venus, maybe have them slightly empowered with extra abilities. Occasionally have Aphrodite speak directly, cryptically, through such emissaries once in awhile.


----------



## Thomas Bowman (Jan 9, 2018)

That's an idea. Well basically we're dealing with two astronauts in a crashed airship, which was never designed to land so it has no landing gear. Aphrodite knows the world they come from has no magic, it has technology instead, Mars is also a high tech planet, and Aphrodite has had a falling out with her one time boyfriend, who it seems may be bent on conquering the Solar System. The Earth in this parallel universe is technologically backwards, Gaia spends a lot of her time in a deep slumber, as the Earth required very little maintenance, Venus on the other hand, is a constant draw on Aphrodite's power, she has to maintain the constant cloud cover, to keep Venus from becoming a super-hot house due to its closer distance from the Sun, she has had a little energy left over to open up this extra-planar gate, but the one thing her world lacks is a technological base, but she has discovered that the Earth in the Universe next door has such a technological base.

After building a base on the Moon, and sending humans to Mars, the Earth has finally gotten around to sending humans to Venus' upper atmosphere, which is the only place on this planet that they can survive. The original mission of the 2 man crew was to investigate meteorological phenomena and to control robots on the ground from an airship, they weren't expecting to get sucked into an extraplanar vortex, once they did, they lost contact with Mission Control, the mothership was left in orbit around the planet, through that they relayed back to Houston what happened, but it will be at least another year before they can mount a rescue mission. The airship was damaged in the crash, and the astronauts lack the means to repair it, at least not without help. Aphrodite basically lets them wander around her prime material home, while remaining invisible so she can observe them, and she feels that maybe these two aren't ready to deal with a goddess just yet, so she holds back for a time. The astronauts eventually climb down from the mountain after they discover some mountaineering equipment in Aphrodite's residence, and they stumble upon a village, and perhaps get themselves in trouble.

That is the start, eventually NASA sends another mission to the planet, this time they send a ship designed to land, land on the peak, and set up a base at the crystal palace, chemical analysis determines that its made out of diamond. At this time agents of Ares set their plan into motion, ships from Mars arrive, and troops are deployed, the locals put up a fight and a war begins. Troops arrive from Earth, and a series of battles begin, after all, there are three habitable planets in this Solar System, and the Earth is looking to set up colonies, and Mars is considered a military threat.

That is how I envision the campaign developing.


----------



## Thomas Bowman (Jan 9, 2018)

The above is more like the early days, a few decades pass, people from our Earth establish settlements on this Venus. Earth settlers are quite outnumbered by natives, as travel between planets through space is expensive, Earth humans are still learning to deal with magic. Aphrodite has ensconced herself amount the settler population, she can change her appearance as required for what she wants to accomplish. The settlers don't know she is there. Aphrodite's palace has been turned into a spaceport, as the settlers still don't know who built it, there is a city of around ten thousand people built at the base of that mountain, this is where most of the off-worlders live.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 13, 2018)

Sounds like you got a good handle of how you want the setting to go. I am following things on the thread for your setting as well.


----------



## kronos182 (Jul 30, 2018)

Been awhile since I've posted on my thread.. so here's some new stuff.

Blade Blaster

This assault rifle functions similar to a railgun, using magnetic forces to launch a metal blade. Unlike other railgun type weapons that launch a narrow spike at supersonic speeds, the blade launcher launches a larger blade at slower speeds, but still fast enough to cause significant damage. The reasoning behind this choice were many, including certain types of armours were not as resistant to blades, even fast moving ones, and the blades could be removed from the magazine and used as a melee weapon in an emergency, making the weapon a little more versatile. 

Blade Blaster (PL5-6, Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d10
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Slashing
Range Increment: 70 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 12 lbs
Ammo: 40 box
Purchase DC: 19 Mil (+3)
Notes: Rails on top compatible with most scopes. Ammo box of 80 blades DC 10. Requires a power pack that is good for firing 200 rounds (5 magazines). The ammunition can be used as a knife, dealing 1d4 slashing damage, 19-20x2, can be thrown range increment of 10 ft. Fired rounds have a 50% chance of breaking, allowing recovery of fired rounds.


----------



## kronos182 (Jul 30, 2018)

Fire Storm
The Fire Storm is a shotgun-like weapon that fires special exploding fletchette rounds that glow red as they fly through the air before striking the target and explode, dealing damage to a small area. The Fire Storm has a folding stock, which can be extended or folded quickly, and the magazine is designed to partially wrap around the sides of the weapon to help give it a lower profile for better maneuvering in tight quarters.

Fire Storm (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d8 +2d6
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: slashing + fire
Range Increment: 15
Rate of Fire: s
Size: Large
Weight: 10 lbs
Ammo: 18 box
Purchase DC: 21
Notes: Special flechette rounds, PDC 15 for 50 rounds. Due to the flechettes glowing in flight grants opponets +1 to Spot them, +2 in the dark. Deals the 2d6 fire damage to a 5 foot radius area, Reflex save DC 14 for half, target struck doesn't save for this damage. Targets struck much make a Fort save DC 15 or be knocked prone. Folding stock when folded reduces weapon size to medium, but the weapon isn't as stable, suffering -1 to attack rolls.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 22, 2018)

BMKG-2001 Rifle

This advanced rifle uses a small nano-factory to alter itself to five different fire modes, making it an incredible versatile weapon. Unfortunately it requires special ammunition blocks that contains metal, nanites and a few chemicals. The BMKG-2001 can change from its default ballistic rifle mode to an energy blaster, sonic cannon, plasma blaster, or a mini rocket launcher, with the barrel changing shape and the necessary components shaping and forming from the nanite factory inside the weapon. The BMKG-2001 can only change modes once every several seconds, meaning a user can't switch modes between rapid attacks.

BMKG-2001 Rifle (PL8, Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: varies
Critical: varies
Damage Type: varies
Range Increment: varies
Rate of Fire: varies
Size: Large
Weight: 18 lbs
Ammo: 100 charges
Purchase DC: 30 Rare (+4)
Notes: Variable Mode, Ammo blocks PDC 16 for box of 5 clips. Switching modes takes move equivalent action, done only once per round.
Variable Mode - The BMKG-2001 has a nano-factory allowing it to alter its structure and damage type depending on each mode:
Ballistic Mode: A fairly basic ballistic weapon, deals 2d10+2, 20x2, ballistic, 90 ft, S/A, 1 round uses 1 charge.
Energy Blaster: A rapid fire energy blaster, deals 3d8+2, 20x3, energy, 90 ft, S/A, 1 round uses 2 charges.
Sonic Cannon: A heavy sonic weapon firing invisible concentrated sound waves, 4d6, 20x2, sonic, 60 ft, semi, uses 3 charges. Targets don't get to add their Dex modifier to Defense as they can't see the discharges.
Plasma Blaster: A heavy plasma weapon that nearby fire or explosives effects might chain to the target, deals 3d10, 20x2, fire, 70 ft, semi, uses 4 charges. Pyrophoric - targets struck by this plasma attack, will for the next 1d4 rounds, will have to make a Reflex save DC 15 anytime a fire (this includes plasma weapons, flamethrowers, etc) or explosive attack within 15 feet of them, or suffer 1d6 fire damage.
Mini Rocket Launcher: A four barrel mini rocket launcher forms, launches 4 rockets at once affecting a 20 foot radius area, dealing 4d6, Reflex save DC 16 for half, 120 ft, single, 1 shot of 4 rockets uses 5 charges.


Melter
The Melter is a shotgun style weapon that fires acid filled cartridges, leaving horrible burns that continue to burn through materials, particularly metals, for several seconds. The weapon is quite favoured as an anti-armour and for breaching fortification as the folding stock allows it to be easily maneuvered in close quarters.

Melter (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: acid
Range Increment: 15 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 10 lbs
Ammo: 12 Box
Purchase DC: 21, Box of 10 cartridges have PDC 12
Notes: intimidating, folding stock, Acidic
Intimidating - When used as part of an Intimidation check, grants +2.
Folding Stock - when folded, the size of the Melter changes to medium.
Acidic - The acid is formulated to deal extra damage to metallic objects. The round after being struck, metallic objects suffer an additional 2d6 damage the next round. Acid damage ignores Hardness.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 22, 2018)

CW6

The CW6 is  Crystal Works' first heavy personal weapon with an alternate fire mode. Based on the CW2 rifle made up of a tube, that is slightly thicker than the CW2, with a padded grip and a handle at the back with a folding wire stock. The emitter end of the tube has four noticeable slits that allows it to split open. It uses the same principles as the CW1, where a hammer strikes the crystal inside to create an electrical discharge. However, the CW2 uses three crystals for a more powerful blast. It also includes an automatic mode, which when selected, creates a connection to a small motor which draws a little bit of a charge from the discharge to cause the hammer to keep striking the crystals as long as the trigger is pulled back. Comes with basic iron sights and has a mount for a scope and a mounting underneath for lights, mini-grenades or bayonets.
When the secondary mode is active, the emitter end splits open, revealing reflective mirrors and smaller emitters. This allows the weapon to fill a large area with electrical energy, making it an excellent weapon for clearing areas of multiple foes, or dealing extra damage to large targets. While the weapon is in this alternate firing mode, any scopes or under barrel weapons or attachments will not work as the split parts block them. 
As it doesn't require a power pack, the CW6 is a favourite weapon for those who need a weapon but can't spare space or weight for ammunition, all one needs is the weapon, as it generates its own power internally. The crystals inside is good for about 2000 shots before it should be serviced and a possible crystal replacement is needed.
Although damage isn't high, the simplicity and advantage of the design makes training incredibly simple, and the weapon well liked by many.

CW6 (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 5d4
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Electricity
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Med, Large with stock extended
Weight: 7.3 lb
Ammo: -
Purchase DC: 17 (Res +2)
Notes: Does not require power packs, alternate fire mode, as iron sights, mounting for under barrel weapons, and mounting for scopes, folding wire stock.
Alternate Fire Mode - The CW6 has a secondary fire mode that fills a 60 foot long, 30 foot wide cone full of electrical energy dealing 4d4 electrical damage, Reflex save DC 15 for half. Switching between modes is a free action that can be done only once per round.


----------



## kronos182 (Oct 22, 2018)

VA Tankette

An interesting concept that VA discovered was the tankette, a small 1 or 2 person mini tank, roughly the size of a car, used mainly as light infantry support and reconnaissance unit. While the original concept was abandoned due to their vulnerability to light anti tank weapons and limited utility, VA felt they could improve upon the design with more advanced technologies, producing a few different versions of the tankette design.

VATKm1
The  VATKm1 is the first model of tankettes released by VA, keeping the design simple and following the original concept, closely resembling the Carden Loyd tankette mk VI, with sloped front, tracked locomotion, light armour, but instead mounts a low profile armoured turret that houses a heavy rail machine gun and a grenade launcher. The interior is cramped, with the driver laying on their stomach, and the gunner in a cramped seat, partly in the turret, and partly in the main body. To aid in the recon role, the VATKm1 has long range communications, several video and audio recorders and a potent flex fuel engine to allow it to move about quickly, and run on virtually any flammable liquid, with a range of 200 miles on a full tank. While significantly better armoured than the original Carden Loyd tankette mk VI, the VATKm1 isn't VA's best seller, but does well with mercenaries and poor militaries looking for something to aid their infantry or a cheap scout unit.
The VATKm1 is 2 squares long (8 ft 1 in), 1.5 squares wide (6 ft 6 in), and 4 ft tall. The crew enters through a hatch on the top of the turret and have full cover. The turret can spin complete 360 degrees, and the railgun and grenade launcher can raise 50 degrees, lower 30 degrees.

VATKm1 (PL6)
Crew: 2
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 30 lbs
Init: -2
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed:105 (11)
Defense: 9
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 30
Size: Large
Purchase DC: 30
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Long range military radio, GPS, satellite radio, external parabolic mic, thermal/IR cameras, dark vision for gunner and driver 100 ft, 40mm grenade launcher (20 grenades, up to 3 types can be carried), rail machine gun (2000 rds), first aid kit, 2 smoke grenade launchers (6 smoke grenades, can launch up to 50 ft or release smoke around the vehicle).
Notes: Off-road design (half penalties for rough terrain), flex fuel engine (run on any flammable liquid).

Rail Machine Gun
This is a heavier version of the standard rail gun with full automatic capability mounted in the Tankette's turret.
4d12, 20x2, ballistic, 120 ft, s, a, 2000 rounds linked.


----------



## kronos182 (Nov 14, 2018)

Ionic Blaster

This heavy energy pistol fires ionized particles that are slightly radioactive, making the weapon particularly dangerous to organic life. The weapon is heavily shielded, with a heavy shroud around the barrel and trigger guard. Unfortunately the weapon is energy intensive, making it eat through power packs quicker than comparable weapons. Due to the radiation damage the weapon deals, it is illegal in most civilized areas. Although the weapon is favoured for use against those with advanced healing abilities

Ionic Blaster (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 4d4
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Electricity/Energy
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Medium
Weight: 6 lbs
Ammo: 40 box
Purchase DC: 21 (+3 Illegal)
Notes: Living targets struck suffer a moderate level of radiation exposure, requiring a Fort save DC 18. See D20 Future pg 81 for radiation sickness. Each following shot forces another Fort save, but more than 10 shots in less than a minute increases the level of level exposure to severe.


----------



## kronos182 (Nov 14, 2018)

Force Gauntlet
Oversized heavy, yet articulated gauntlet that crackle with greenish-white energy when used. Provides a deflection field against ranged attacks and area attacks (explosions, flamethrower attacks), energy ranged bolt attack which can push back a target, critical knock down. Energized melee strikes also push back/knock off balance  and knock prone.

Force Gauntlets (PL6/7 Simple & Personal Firearms Weapon Proficiencies)
Damage: +1d6 melee / 2d6 ranged
Critical: x2
Damage Type: Force
Size: Medium
Weight: 3 lbs each
Purchase DC: 22 
Notes: While worn, act as a pair of brass knuckles in melee combat. Power pack provides 50 charges for attacks or shield.  User suffers -1 to all checks related to fine manipulation, such as picking pockets, Craft checks, etc.
Energized melee attacks uses 1 charge, on a critical strike target must make a Fort save DC 18 or be knocked back 1d4x5 feet and knocked prone. If strikes an object takes 1d6 bludgeoning damage for every 10 feet travelled before striking the object. A successful save only pushes the target back 5 feet and Dazed for 1 round.
Energy attack uses 1 charge, on a critical strike target must make a Fort save DC 15 or be knocked back 5 feet and knocked prone. A successful save only pushes target back 5 feet. 
Deflection Shield - Grants +4 Deflection bonus to Defense against ranged attacks and area attacks (granting +4 to Reflex saves). Uses 2 charges per round to power the shield. If two gauntlets are worn, the Deflection bonus does not stack, and only drains power from both.


----------



## kronos182 (Jan 27, 2019)

A few new starship weapons

*Tempest Missile*
A small rocket with no guidance system but with a fast loading mechanism, used more like a gun, able to fire multiple rockets quickly, particularly useful against slow moving and large targets. Tempest missiles can only be used in space as to save on space to allow larger magazines lack maneuvering fins and systems that allow it to be used in an atmosphere. A tempest missile launcher can hold 16 missiles.

Tempest Missile (PL 5)
Damage: 6d8
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 2500 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Res (+2)
Inaccurate - Attacks with Tempest missiles suffer -1 to attack rolls. Against targets smaller than Gargantuan size suffer a further -1 to attack rolls.
Volley Fire - The user can fire multiple Tempest missiles at once, each additional missile fired adds an additional -1 to attack roll, but increases damage by 3d8. If the attack misses due to the penalty for an additional missile (or multiple additional missiles), but would have hit normally, deals normal damage as the additional missiles miss. Up to a maximum of 5 missiles can be launched at once.

*Banshee Wailer*
A double barreled electromagnetic based weapon deals excellent damage to shielding and produces a dramatic sheering effect which quickly destroys the target ship's materials. However deals little damage to unshielded targets, thus making it most useful as an excellent first strike weapon against shielded targets. If used in an atmosphere, the pulse creates an atmospheric disturbance similar to a quasi-human screen at 140 dB, giving the weapon it's name. Unfortunately the weapon is energy intensive and slow to fire.

Banshee Wailer (PL 6)
Damage: 6d10 vs shields, 2d10 vs physical targets
Critical: 20
Damage Type: energy
Range Increment: 3000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: While the target struck has shields, deals damage to the shields half damage (round down) to the target's hull, ignoring half the target's hardness. On a critical hit, deals double damage to the shield plus deals the same damage to the hull, ignoring have the target's hardness. Once the target's shields are down, only deals 2d10 energy damage to the hull.

*Flail*
A rapid-fire krypton based laser that deals little damage against physical structures, such as ship hulls, but excellent for disabling shields. An interesting side effect of the Flail is it imparts a fair amount of kinetic energy on the target, while not enough to deal much damage, it can affect a hit ship's flight, able to knock ships off course and possibly even crashing into other objects.

Flail (PL 6)
Damage: 2d8, 6d8 vs shields
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 3000 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 29
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: Targets struck that are smaller, or up to one size (or sub type larger) than the equipped ship must make a Pilot check DC 10 + one-half damage dealt (either shields or physical) or lose control. A failed check by 5 or more knocks the struck ship in a random directly 100 x amount failed check by over 5. So a failed check by 6 will knock the ship 100 ft off course in a random direction. Can roll 1d6 to determine direction (1 forward, 2 right, 3 backwards, 4 left, 5 up, 6 down).

*ML-16*
The Ml-16 is an energy weapon that deals fairly decent damage with a low energy consumption, allowing for more power to be diverted to other systems. Unfortunately the weapon is practically useless against shields.

ML-16 (PL6)
Damage: 7d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: energy
Range Increment: 3500 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 28 
Restriction: Res (+2)
Notes: Against shields deals only 1d8 points of damage.


----------



## kronos182 (May 5, 2019)

Disguise (Cha)
Normal Use: With a few props, some makeup, and a bit of time, a character can modify the appearance of himself or another person. He may also impersonate a particular person. 

*New Use (Blend In):* The character can move into a large crowd of people and slightly change his appearance to resemble those around him. This allows the character to make a skill check without spending time creating a disguise. However, he may only use Disguise in this manner if there is a group of people nearby that he can escape into. For example, a character could blend into a small group of homeless by grabbing a nearby filthy, soiled cloak, draping it over his shoulders, and sitting down among them. Obviously, this skill does not prevent anyone who witnessed the attempt from pointing the character out to any pursuers or enemies.

*New Use (Camouflage):* The character knows how to hastily combineface paint, debris, and other items to camouflage himself or someone else. Using Disguise in this manner requires a skill check at DC 15. On a successful check, the recipient of a disguise gains a +2 competence bonus to Hide checks made in areas with heavy undergrowth or debris. This Disguise check is made in secret, so only the Games Master knows if the camouflage is truly effective.


Hide (Dex)
Normal Use: This skill is used to keep out of sight, evading the watchful gaze of others. A character sneak behind debris or use shadows to conceal his presence.

*New Use (Tail):* A character can discreetly follow another person, using the crowds or other cover to conceal his presence. He will keep his quarry in sight while remaining far enough in the background (up to 50 ft.) to evade sight. Every ten minutes of the pursuit, make a Hide check opposed by the target’s Spot skill. Note that if the character is following several people travelling as a group, every person pursued makes a Spot check. Victims consciously looking for someone tailing them gain a +2 competence bonus to their check, whilst unsuspecting victims receive a –2 competence penalty.


Listen (Wis)
Normal Use: This skill is used to detect someone sneaking up on a character, hear a whispered voice, or listen in on someone’s conversation.

*New Use (Ear for Detail):* Not only can the character detect noises but he is also an expert at identifying their source. After a successful Listen check has been made, the character can immediately attempt another to discern greater detail. The character can hear not only the scrape of boot against a floor but also recognise the pace of the footsteps and the distinctive sound of hobnailed boots, allowing him to identify an intruder as a soldier wearing a shell jacket before he comes into sight. If the character had met the soldier before, he would also recognise his stride and know exactly who approaches. If the character beats the DC of a Listen check by 20 or more, he attains an extraordinary success. This allows him to determine the precise source of a noise, such as the type of creature, what actions might cause the noise, and so on.

Move Silently (Dex)
Normal Use: The character treads carefully as he walk, muffling the sounds of his footsteps and allowing him to sneak up on others.

*New Use (Whispery Movement):* As the character quietly moves near an enemy, he can cause a moderate amount of noise designed to draw his opponent’s attention away from his position, such as throwing rocks or other small items away from him. In doing so, the character suffers a –2 competence penalty to his Move Silently check. In return, if he makes a Hide check within 2 rounds of moving silently, he gains a +2 competence bonus if his Move Silently check was successful.

Spot (Wis)
Normal Use: A character can use this skill to pick out visual cues and other details, such as a target sneaking down an alleyway or another sniper hidden in a ruined building.

*New Use (Hawkeyed):* The character’s sense of sight and eye for detail are so well-refined that he can pick out minor characteristics at a great distance. Make a Spot check at DC 15 + 2 per 10 feet of distance when looking at a target more than 30 feet away. On a successful check, the character picks out details on the target as if it were only 10 feet away. Obviously, even extremely small creatures exhibit no real detail at a 10 ft. distance, so the Games Master is free to use his judgement as to what can really be seen. The check suffers a –2 competence penalty against small and tiny creatures. For each size category above medium-size, a +2 competence bonus is added to the check.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jul 4, 2020)

*ARCHER AND WESSON:*

Created on 2489, the Archer and Wesson Corporation is a relative newcomer to the business world, although they have made advances in large steps in the interim, and consolidated themselves as a solid contender in the weapons industry by using advanced technologies (anything from forging techniques to add-ons) and making their weaponry easy-to-use, battlefield-friendly, and hard-hitting (even if they lack the enchantments and blessings that the HKA adds to its weapons-at least right out of the factory), as well as vehicles (anything from scout bikes to APCs) that are easy to maintain on the battlefield and have the occasional experimental gadget that can assist on its function.

Because of this, Archer and Wesson weapons are used by both corporate forces, the NPS armed forces, and the occasional vampiric opposing force that has managed to steal a shipment or two (an act that, of course, has brought the corporation to the attention of the Inquisition, but close scrutiny has dismissed these thefts as nothing more than routine attempts at resupplying and espionage by the vampiric nations).

The Archer and Wesson Corporation has many foundries and offices located throughout the Americas, the two biggest ones being in Nevada, U.S. and on the province of Alajuela in Costa Rica.

*SAMPLE WEAPONS:


ARCHER & WESSON M-523 'MOSES' (.50 Action Express/10mm Heavy Pistol) (Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d8 (.50 AE)/2d6 (10mm)
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft.
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic/Automatic.
Magazine: 14 box (.50 AE)/20 (10mm).
Size: Medium.
Weight: 4 lbs.
Restriction: Restricted (+2).
PDC: 18.
*ADDITIONAL NOTES:* The M-523 'Moses' comes with a laser sight (+1 to targeting rolls up to 30 feet away, +2 to Intimidation rolls when active).
The .50 Action Express version of the Moses fires in Semi-Automatic only. The 10mm version features a three-round burst setting. When used with the Burst Fire feat, this weapon fires only 3 rounds instead of 5, and can be used with only 3 rounds in the magazine. This setting does not grant the ability to make burst fire attacks without the Burst Fire feat; if you use the setting without the feat, you make a normal attack, and the extra two bullets are wasted.

The Archer & Wesson Corporation M-523 'Moses'. .50 Action Express semi-automatic pistol (also available in a fully-automatic 10mm version) is the standard sidearm of the A&W sales brochure. Not much is there to say about the gun other than it can be used with gloves worn, it has an intimidating look, and the firepower to back it up. With custom modifications and blessings, the 'Moses' has seen a rising use by the Knights.

The corporations shy from using the HKA convention of calling weapons after Biblical references (using instead others which are more fitting, like generals or legends or nicknames), but 'Moses' seemed fitting with this gun because it 'speaks with a great voice and lays down the Law'.


----------

